# Авиация > Современность >  Зачем современной России авианосец ?

## Nazar

Мой однокашник , служащий в одном из ЦНИИ ВМФ, попросил задать этот вопрос на форумах, что-бы услышать мнение неспециалистов по данному вопросу. Идеи можно выдвигать любые, от прямых задач АУГ, до затопления его на входе в Кольский залив в случае визита "дружественных" эскадр   :Smile:

----------


## Forger

1. Для того же, для чего их строили в советское время. ПВО районов развертывания ПЛАРБ
2. Проведение даже маловыраженной внешней политики. Появление ТАВКР у побережья Югославии с парой десантных кораблей смогло бы изменить ситуацию в Косово. Не нужно было бы требовать разрешения на пролет Ил-76 с ВДВ, а высадились бы в Черногории и через сутки баитальон морпехов был бы в Приштине.
3. При нормальной внешней политике - присутствие АУГ в нужных районах Земли.
4. Ну и по мелочам... например, официальный визит Кузи в Бразилию пару лет назад с Су-33 на борту повысил бы шансы принятия на вооружение Су-35.

----------


## Жора

> 1. Для того же, для чего их строили в советское время. ПВО районов развертывания ПЛАРБ


Товарищ прав. + даже один авианосец в регионе вынудит противника (потенциального :Wink:  ) выделить для его нейтрализации значительные силы и средства. Которые при других условиях могли бы быть задействованы по-другому. Так китайцы говорят... :Cool:

----------


## serg-pop

Пусть будет для прикрытия кораблей с воздуха, как ПВО флота вдали от берега, ну и универсальный, многоцелевой корабль, способный выполнять максимально широкий круг задач по уничтожению флота противника. А не только флота.

----------


## Холостяк

Строительство и тем более содержание авианосцев - дорогое удовольствие. В настоящий период это не по карману нашему государству, если конечно не будет кардинальных перемен в возврате активов выведенных за рубеж и работающих на них, возврату украденных денег и учете теневых денег... 
Наличие авианосных групп и присутствие их в различных уголках мира, реально окажет большое подспорье в защите интересов России и наших союзников в любом уголке шарика. Согласен с предыдущим собеседником, что наличие авианосной группы в Средиземном море, охладило бы пыл милитаристов жаждущих бомбежек в Югославии. В частности, сценарий войны мог разрешиться мирно, если б присутствовало равновесие сил.
*Авианосцы, мобильные авианосные группы - хорошее подспорье в укреплении нашей обороноспособности и уничтожении сил противника еще в нейтральных водах и на его территории...*

----------


## juky-puky

Нынешней России нужен 1 (один), но приличный авианосец, с ЯСУ, паровыми катапультами, достаточным числом самолётов для:
1. Тренировок соответствующих моряков и лётчиков в надежде на светлое будущее.
2. Для престижа и представительства.
 Никакой реальной пользы в плане военном от него сегодня и в ближайшем будущем ждать нельзя.

----------


## Юрий

Абсолютно согласен с мнением форумчан! России нужен авианесущий крейсер! 
Согласен, в настоящий момент есть деньги только на строительство катеров, типа "Астрахань", "Татарстан", но этим Россия не ограничивается! 
Нужно, и еще раз нужно.

----------


## Nazar

> Абсолютно согласен с мнением форумчан! России нужен авианесущий крейсер! 
> Согласен, в настоящий момент есть деньги только на строительство катеров, типа "Астрахань", "Татарстан", но этим Россия не ограничивается! 
> Нужно, и еще раз нужно.


Ой, а откуда у Вас такие точные сведения по финансовому положению заказчика и типам строящихся кораблей?

----------


## маска

Нужен или нет авианосный флот,зависит от воено-морской доктрины современной России.Ответ появится,если кто то сможет *внятно сказать* ,какие же задачи она ставит перед своим флотом.Видимо эта тема поднята в связи с появившимися сообщениями:
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1180522810
http://www.vz.ru/society/2007/5/30/85134.html

----------


## Nazar

> Видимо эта тема поднята в связи с появившимися сообщениями:
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1180522810
> http://www.vz.ru/society/2007/5/30/85134.html


Нет , СМИшные очерки ни как не влияли на создание этой темы и если Вы внимательно читали форум, то должны были заметить, что о планах строительства авианосца, в частности мной , говорилось и ранее, даже его будущее название упоминалось. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Serega

> даже его будущее название упоминалось.


 - наверно "стрижевитязь"?  :Biggrin:  

а вообще - куда им авианосец? опять попилят бабки да и ффсё.

----------


## Холостяк

Минимум авианесущих кораблей в России должно быть восемь. Для постоянного боевого дежурства в акватории Тихого, Атлантического, Индийского океанов и Средиземном море. Одна авиагруппа сменяет другую. Во время дежурства одной, другая проводит регламент, однако при обострении обстановки вторая в состоянии выйти на боевое дежурство или у берегов России или выйти в нужный район... Фактически четыре группы постоянно в походе, четыре на регламенте и отдыхе.
В Индийском океане работы не початый край... Тут и с индийцами можно "размяться", пойдет на пользу, и посмотреть за действиями коалиции в горячих точках и возможно поучаствовать...
В Атлантике тоже полным полно работы, там и с кубинцами посотрудничать, тут и другие латиносы подтянутся... Да и вообще очень такой насыщенный плавсредствами региончик - наши суда прикрыть... Тут и норвежцы бывает улов у наших рыбаков отбирают, надо же шею хулиганам намылить... Да и не спокойно там вообще... "Курск" непонятно обо что споткнулся..., надо почистить водоем от нарушителей... Хотя б припугнуть и то культурнее станут, между ног путаться не будут... 
Тихий океан так тут простор и маневры устроить с пусками ракет..., тут уж много государств "мышцами" поигрывают - и Китай, и США, Япония претензии имеет, даже англичане и французики заходят на своих военных корабликах хотя до их маленьких стран ой как далеко..., наших торговцев и рыбаков прикрыть...
Средиземное море, так тут вообще самое тусовое место и поучаствовать на этой тусе обязательно... Если уж американцы тут цельный свой флот держат, вдали от своих берегов, а до наших то - рукой подать... Тут и англичане и французики на своих авианосцах плескаются. Маленькая и гордая Англия и то две крупные военные базы держит на Кипре и Гибралтаре. Так что... Место курортное, надо же нашим североморцам немного погреться на солнышке! Еще организовать корабль поддержки в состав авиагруппы на мирное время, типа плавучего санатория-госпиталя с возможным отдыхом семей... Такое же и у берегов Кубы не помешало бы. Ведь в свое время экипажи подводных лодок там и отдыхали... Вот и по-уму все было бы - все для службы и служивого, чтоб служил хорошо.
Вот и почувствуется тогда авторитет нашей страны. Тут и потянутся под крышу России и другие страны, которых пока сейчас во все щели имеют их "друзья" американцы...

А задачи перед авианосными группами внятные... В мирное время: боевое дежурство, разведка, выполнение курса боевой подготовки личным составом, обучение, усиленное питание и здоровый сон...
Так что восемь, восемь... Минимум...

----------


## AC

> В Индийском океане работы не початый край... Тут и с индийцами можно "размяться", пойдет на пользу, и посмотреть за действиями коалиции в горячих точках и возможно поучаствовать...


А без авианосцев никак нельзя "размяться"?




> В Атлантике тоже полным полно работы, там и с кубинцами посотрудничать, тут и другие латиносы подтянутся... Да и вообще очень такой насыщенный плавсредствами региончик - наши суда прикрыть... Тут и норвежцы бывает улов у наших рыбаков отбирают, надо же шею хулиганам намылить... Да и не спокойно там вообще...


Норвежцы отбирают улов у наших рыбаков?! Ужос-с-с... А с Фиделем в ближайшее время разве что похоронное бюро может "посотрудничать" продуктивно...




> "Курск" непонятно обо что споткнулся..., надо почистить водоем от нарушителей... Хотя б припугнуть и то культурнее станут, между ног путаться не будут...


"Курск" о вечное раздолбайство и наплевательское отношение штабов к людям споткнулся, это давно уже понятно всем...




> Тихий океан так тут простор и маневры устроить с пусками ракет..., тут уж много государств "мышцами" поигрывают - и Китай, и США, Япония претензии имеет, даже англичане и французики заходят на своих военных корабликах хотя до их маленьких стран ой как далеко..., наших торговцев и рыбаков прикрыть...


Авианосцами прикрывать рыбаков? Во сколько же обойдется такой улов?




> Средиземное море, так тут вообще самое тусовое место и поучаствовать на этой тусе обязательно... Если уж американцы тут цельный свой флот держат, вдали от своих берегов, а до наших то - рукой подать... Тут и англичане и французики на своих авианосцах плескаются. Маленькая и гордая Англия и то две крупные военные базы держит на Кипре и Гибралтаре. Так что... Место курортное, надо же нашим североморцам немного погреться на солнышке! Еще организовать корабль поддержки в состав авиагруппы на мирное время, типа плавучего санатория-госпиталя с возможным отдыхом семей... Такое же и у берегов Кубы не помешало бы...


А за чей счет весь этот банкет?




> Вот и почувствуется тогда авторитет нашей страны. Тут и потянутся под крышу России и другие страны, которых пока сейчас во все щели имеют их "друзья" американцы...


А уж как потянутся -- их так "поимеют во все щели", что ползти обратно к американцам у них уже сил не будет...




> Так что восемь, восемь... Минимум...


Не нужны нам никакие авианосцы. У нас флота нет уже никакого, а им авианосцы подавай...  :Mad:

----------


## Niki1979

Ответ очевиден, но не прост - авианосец - дорогой корабль, его возможности полностью зависят от возможностей самолетов на борту, т.е. по существу оружейный комплекс очень большой сложности. К тому же это целая АУГ, не соло корабль :) . Как показала история - авианосцы - это самые мощные инструменты внешней политики там где есть военное решение. 

В теории - да, России нужны 8 авианосных АУГ , (у США думаю более 15). Однако это очень дорогое "удовольствие". Ответ на вопрос сколько нужно АУГ - из компетентности соотвестующих аналитиков, тем более что он - политический. То есть - проблема на очень высшем государсвенном уровне, слишком много информации нужно иметь и анализировать что бы дать какой то ответ (Хотя есть только несколько возможностей - от ноль до десять   :Biggrin:  ) .   

А вот - каким должен быть авианосец - можно дискутировать.

----------


## Холостяк

> А без авианосцев никак нельзя "размяться"?


Можно. Но ведь у нас баз то рядом нет. Обстановочку представляете. Перегон можно устроить для такого мероприятия, но с палубы сподручнее в такой ситуации будет. А так можно провести совмесный "футбольный матч"... И плавсредства тоже "разомнуться". Это у американцев там баз полно, а нам авианосец там ой как пригодится...





> Норвежцы отбирают улов у наших рыбаков?! Ужос-с-с... А с Фиделем в ближайшее время разве что похоронное бюро может "посотрудничать" продуктивно...


Ну это так, "отбирают", к слову... Есть проблемы с рыбаками, недавно их военные "наехали" на наших рыбаков, обыскали, отбуксировали, а наши и не могли заступиться. Реально в том регионе вопросы спорные имеются, корабли и самолеты НАТО там "отжимаются"... Скромнее, культурнее будут. Касаемо Фиделя..., вот и тем более подсуетиться надо пока амеры своего Джо не поставили... Наш Федя был, пора Хулио поставить с Балашихи... Хватит уже сопли нашим жевать!





> "Курск" о вечное раздолбайство и наплевательское отношение штабов к людям споткнулся, это давно уже понятно всем......


Ну людям на местах тоже надо служебные обязанности выполнять как положено и не расслабляться тем более при таком отношении штабов. В войну если краснофлотцы не расслабились и потерь практически в первые дни войны и не понесли... А штабы всегда своей жизнью живут...





> Авианосцами прикрывать рыбаков? Во сколько же обойдется такой улов?......


Любой гражданин России должен быть защищен от любых ущемлений, угроз.. Тем более россиянин находящийся зарубежом должен знать, что в обиду его не отдадут... И если надо авианосец подгонят. Статья была в амеровском журнале "Солдат удачи" так там подобный случай описан, когда в районе Малайзии пиратами было захвачено торговое судно США. Так целую эскадру подогнали, что быстренько пираты извинения попросили, полы на корабле помыли с гальюнами еще и проставились...
Обойдется больше, если в Африке и еще где-то только и слышно, что корабли с экипажами под арестом...





> А за чей счет весь этот банкет??......


За счет энергетических ресурсов России, являющихся народным достоянием и по факту таковым не являющимся, а качающимися на Запад и там с деньгами остающимися. Вот Саудовская Аравия.., за нефть получает только золото, а не бамажки.., и золото это хранит на своей территории принося активы своему же государству и народу... 
Так что при создании правильных условий - "капитализм сработает" и счет даже не предъявят...





> А уж как потянутся -- их так "поимеют во все щели", что ползти обратно к американцам у них уже сил не будет....


Почему не потянутся...??? Еще как!!! Латиносы уже поняли, что все что можно из их стран американскими транскомпаниями вывозится в США, а их народ ничего от этого и не получает - ходят нищими. Америка только процветает за чужой счет. Сейчас Ирак присоединился.. Вся нефть из Ирака уже полным ходом в Америку, а иракцы нищие друг друга взрывают... Скоро доедут, что их амеры лбами столкнули, а сами пока их нефть качают... Россия не претендует и не качала нефть не из Ирака или Венесуэлы... Даже наооборот помогает, строит, продает... Так что сарказм не уместен... Мелкие потянутся под защиту России, которая "имеет" хоть по согласию и ласково...





> Не нужны нам никакие авианосцы. У нас флота нет уже никакого, а им авианосцы подавай...


Конечно флот у нас "на приколе"... Однозначно... Но помечтать то - не вредно!

*ДАЁШЬ АВИАНОСЦЫ!!!*

----------


## Юрий

> Ой, а откуда у Вас такие точные сведения по финансовому положению заказчика и типам строящихся кораблей?


Читайте "Красную Звезду", там все есть. :Smile: 
Если я не прав, приму любое Ваше возражение.

----------


## Chizh

> ....
> *ДАЁШЬ АВИАНОСЦЫ!!!*


Такое ощущение, что "Ударную Силу" посмотрел.
Нужно отделять реальную жизнь от розовых "хотелок".

Нам тут ВВС бы сохранить.

----------


## Юрий

Двумя руками за мнение Холостяка! Будет авианесущая посудина, да еще и не одна, смотришь, не только ВВС сохраним, но еще и флот!

----------


## Холостяк

> Такое ощущение, что "Ударную Силу" посмотрел.
> Нужно отделять реальную жизнь от розовых "хотелок".
> 
> Нам тут ВВС бы сохранить.


Что имеете против "Ударной силы"..!?
Нормальная, конкретная передача. Интервью ветеранов, участников событий и очевидцев, хорошо подобран материал, ценные документальные кадры, архивные фотографии. Есть некоторые ляпы, в частности и я сам замечал, это к примеру про КАБ-500, говорят одно, а показывают другое. Но это единичные моменты. Но в целом создатели собирают материал и представляют - хорошо. Нормально журналисты работают. И этим заслуживают уважения.
А голословно каждый может обвинять и хаять. Для этого и ум иметь не надо... А Вы я смотрю в этом преуспеваете... Я понимаю, если б сам создал что-то лучше, то мог бы критиковать на фактах...
А я смотрел и смотреть буду эту передачу.

А ВВС и без критиков сохраним, главное что бы "хотелка" была... А у тебя и розовой то нет..., а загибаешь - "..НАМ тут бы ВВС сохранить..." будто сейчас тут прямо натужился и употел-упрел сохранять... Реально хочется пожелать ВАМ - не надорваться...

----------


## AC

> Что имеете против "Ударной силы"..!?
> [COLOR=black]Нормальная, конкретная передача. Интервью ветеранов, участников событий и очевидцев, хорошо подобран материал, ценные документальные кадры, архивные фотографии. Есть некоторые ляпы, в частности и я сам замечал, это к примеру про КАБ-500, говорят одно, а показывают другое.


Да ладно, "если говорят одно, а показывают другое", там врут-с частенько, когда просто говорят и даже ничего в этот момент не показывают.  :Smile:  




> А ВВС и без критиков сохраним, главное что бы "хотелка" была...


Т. е. деньги не нужны уже?  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Двумя руками за мнение Холостяка! Будет авианесущая посудина, да еще и не одна, смотришь, не только ВВС сохраним, но еще и флот!


- Восемь АУГ - для современной России? При цене отлаженного американского производства 11 млрд. долларов за один авианосец типа "Нимитц"? При том, что 30 тысяч офицеров *годами* живут без квартир? А количество чиновников в России возросло в 4 (четыре!) раза на душу убывающего на миллион в год  населения по сравнению с СССР? Компенсируемого только притоком таджиков и китайцев...
Н-да...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий

[COLOR=black]А ВВС и без критиков сохраним, главное что бы "хотелка" была...  Реально хочется пожелать ВАМ - не надорваться...[/QUOTE]

Присоединяюсь к Вам, уважаемый Холостяк, если Вы не против! 
ВВС сохраним, и преумножим. Сложно это в нынешних условиях конечно, но от каждого зависит.
Неплохо бы и ВМФ сохранить, пробуем! :Smile:

----------


## Micro

Да ладно вам, *Холостяк* шутит.  :Smile:  

Признаюсь, что долгое время не был уверен, шутка ли это или нет. 
Но когда читал про "усиленное питание и здоровый сон", наконец-то понял...  :Redface:

----------


## Холостяк

> - Восемь АУГ - для современной России? При цене отлаженного американского производства 11 млрд. долларов за один авианосец типа "Нимитц"? При том, что 30 тысяч офицеров *годами* живут без квартир? А количество чиновников в России возросло в 4 (четыре!) раза на душу убывающего на миллион в год населения по сравнению с СССР? Компенсируемого только притоком таджиков и китайцев...
> Н-да...


Ну прекрасно все знают реальность... Тут темка была "зачем нужно ?", у одних есть мнение "нада!", рамки чуть логически расширились до конкретики "скока нада"...
Да и шутка тоже не помешает! Правильно подметил МИКРО!!!


Ссылка про авианосец который обсудили в НИИ в Питере в контексте под статьей про ракету:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.html?Do...&IssueId=36291

Голосовали: "За" - единогласно....

----------


## juky-puky

> Да ладно вам, *Холостяк* шутит.  
> Признаюсь, что долгое время не был уверен, шутка ли это или нет. 
> Но когда читал про "усиленное питание и здоровый сон", наконец-то понял...


- Он не шутит. 
Вы почитайте, что сей лётчик (ИМХО - зав. клубом, у него нормально с наглядной агитацией получается  :Smile:  ) пишет про скачки уплотнения, - Вы упадёте со стула. Поэтому - "пристегните ремни!"  :Biggrin:  
Здесь:
Перехват SR-71

----------


## Холостяк

> Т. е. деньги не нужны уже?


Как же без денег!!?? Нужны они родимые!!!! Только вот не дают нам их..., пока не надо нашим политикам военная авиация..., не допоняли они, что это дорогая и нужная весчь...

----------


## Холостяк

> - Он не шутит. 
> Вы почитайте, что сей лётчик (ИМХО - зав. клубом, у него нормально с наглядной агитацией получается  ) пишет про скачки уплотнения, - Вы упадёте со стула. Поэтому - "пристегните ремни!"  
> Здесь:
> Перехват SR-71


Ну кто ж говорил бы!? Про скачки! Почитали Вашу статистику с 261 победой Ф-22 и 2 его проигрышами на Аляске, куда он и не залетал...!!! Так же как про пролеты-полеты МиГ-25 над Тель Авивом и....
Вот кто больше на начальника клуба, вернее его у нас "балалаешником" звали, смахивает...
*" От винта!"*

----------


## AC

> Как же без денег!!?? Нужны они родимые!!!! Только вот не дают нам их...


Правильно, вот только-только потянется у государства рука в карман за деньгами для ВВС, как эти, ну, которые по авианосцам, они тут как тут и говорят: "Нам! Нам дайте! Мы вам авианосец построим! Большой! А эти летчики... Ну их! Зачем птицам деньги?"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Уровень Белого Дома (правительства) практически и не досягаем для военных..., а там денежки делят... ГК ВВС там не котируется... Все больше промышленники в почёте...
Военных там считают или "птицами" или "сапогами"..., согласен...

----------


## Maximus_G

> Нынешней России нужен 1 (один), но приличный авианосец, с ЯСУ, паровыми катапультами, достаточным числом самолётов для:
> 1. Тренировок соответствующих моряков и лётчиков в надежде на светлое будущее.
> 2. Для престижа и представительства.
>  Никакой реальной пользы в плане военном от него сегодня и в ближайшем будущем ждать нельзя.


Согласен с тем, что это обязательная программа-минимум.

Однако есть еще один момент.
У нас сейчас имеется больной вопрос ядерного сдерживания, который в свою очередь оказывает основопологающее влияние на военную доктрину РФ в целом. Американская нацПРО "неожиданно" оказалась способной изменить существующий стратегический баланс сил, и Большая Красная Кнопка вдруг стала стремительно уменьшаться в размерах. 

Альтернативы две:
* отказаться от старого-"доброго" баланса на основе гарантии взаимного уничтожения СЯСами и строить новую доктрину обеспечения военной безопасности России;
* или стремиться сохранить возможности своей Кнопки.

Роль такого стратегического военного ресурса, как АВ, прямо связана с этим вопросом.

----------


## AC

> Уровень Белого Дома (правительства) практически и не досягаем для военных..., а там денежки делят... ГК ВВС там не котируется... Все больше промышленники в почёте...


Деньги на армию уже давно "делят" отнюдь не в Белом доме (правительстве), а сами знаете где...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Деньги на армию уже давно "делят" отнюдь не в Белом доме (правительстве), а сами знаете где...


Где основной кусок нарезают понятно... Но Белый Дом упомянут мной для того, что и там тоже люди кушать хотят и прежде чем попасть в ВВС промышленники-оборонщики себе там отрежут... А в ВВС уже дойдет все остальное...

----------


## Chizh

> Что имеете против "Ударной силы"..!?
> Нормальная, конкретная передача. Интервью ветеранов, участников событий и очевидцев, хорошо подобран материал, ценные документальные кадры, архивные фотографии.



Кроме кадров документальной хроники, которую даже редакторы УС не способны испортить, остальной материал не представляет никакой ценности. Это смесь откровенной пропаганды с вопиющим военно-техническим и историческим дилетантизмом.




> Есть некоторые ляпы, в частности и я сам замечал, это к примеру про КАБ-500, говорят одно, а показывают другое. Но это единичные моменты. Но в целом создатели собирают материал и представляют - хорошо. Нормально журналисты работают. И этим заслуживают уважения.


Не согласен. Их подача материала с главпуровскими комментариями вызывает сложную гамму чувств от обиды до откровенного раздражения.
К сожалению такие дилетанты от журналистики только еще больше укрепляют отрицательный образ "журноламеров".
УС можно смотреть, но без звука.



> А голословно каждый может обвинять и хаять. Для этого и ум иметь не надо... А Вы я смотрю в этом преуспеваете... Я понимаю, если б сам создал что-то лучше, то мог бы критиковать на фактах...


Я не журналист. Но если ты хочешь, можем разобрать какую-нибудь передачу про авиацию предметно, с фактами и цифрами.



> А я смотрел и смотреть буду эту передачу.


Ну так никто не мешает.
Желтая пресса самая покупаемая. :)



> А ВВС и без критиков сохраним, главное что бы "хотелка" была... А у тебя и розовой то нет..., а загибаешь - "..НАМ тут бы ВВС сохранить..." будто сейчас тут прямо натужился и употел-упрел сохранять... Реально хочется пожелать ВАМ - не надорваться...


Спасибо. Без ваших советов как-нибудь.

----------


## juky-puky

> Согласен с тем, что это обязательная программа-минимум.
> 
> Однако есть еще один момент.
> У нас сейчас имеется больной вопрос ядерного сдерживания, который в свою очередь оказывает основопологающее влияние на военную доктрину РФ в целом. Американская нацПРО "неожиданно" оказалась способной изменить существующий стратегический баланс сил, и Большая Красная Кнопка вдруг стала стремительно уменьшаться в размерах.


- Моё глубокое ХО и я неоднократно говорил везде, что у США в принципе не может быть желания устроить ядерный Армагеддон в России, даже если у них не будет риска получить адекватный ответ, - по самой элементарной причине: последствия нестабильности региона, насчитывающего 11 часовых поясов, будут крайне нежелательны для самих США: 
1. Десятки миллионов беженцев из России, подвергшейся ядерным ударам, хлынут в Западную Европу и далее - постараются попасть в другие цивилизованные страны, где есть еда и жизнь. Если уж нашествие нескольких сот тысяч беженцев из бывшей Югославии и из Косово повергло Западную Европу в такой шок и ужас, что цивилизованные евролиберасты потребовали срочно загнать их всех назад, что и сделал ген. сек. ООН, на карачках уговоривший США и НАТО это выполнить в 1995 и 1999 годах, то что станет с Европой, если туда хлынут десятки миллионов обезумевших людей?! 
2. "Природа не терпит пустоты" - в разгромленную Россию немедленно будут брошены несколько сот миллионов китайских добровольцев "для оказания гуманитарной помощи" страдющим от голода, холода и радиации аборигенам (вспомним Кампучию!), в результате которой вся территория России окажется заселённой ханьцами - уже на века и тысячелетия.
Американцам такое будущее _"нужно, как зайцу - триппер"_. 

ИМХО - антиамериканская истерия, нагнетаемая руководством России, абсурдна и контрпродуктивна для России. Путин вполне может на  очередной встрече на сранчо Буша решить все вопросы без истерик в российских СМИ, без формирования панических настроений в российском обществе. Эти настроения, разумеется, могут отвлечь население от внутриполитических и внутриэкономических проблем, ещё более забетонировать и так не хило стоящую вертикаль власти, но пользы от этого будет только для тех, кто чувствут себя в России временщиком и хочет нахапать больше и вывезти на Каймановы острова. Сегодня - это люди, что кучкуются вокруг Путина, соратники и советники, "стая товарищей".



> Альтернативы две:
> * отказаться от старого-"доброго" баланса на основе гарантии взаимного уничтожения СЯСами и строить новую доктрину обеспечения военной безопасности России;
> * или стремиться сохранить возможности своей Кнопки.


- Есть третья - не тратить деньги на говно, объясниться с американцами и выработать общую антикитайскую платформу.  Можно тайно. Я глубоко убеждён, что ПРО США строится против будущего великого Китая, а не против России. *Разумеется, если Россия абсолютно сдуру решится примкнуть к военному-политическому союзу с Китаем - ну, тогда и против неё.* Но в этом случае - помогай её Христос... 



> Роль такого стратегического военного ресурса, как АВ, прямо связана с этим вопросом.


- Однако, *нет*. В глобальной ракетно-ядерной войне АУГ сегодня слишком уязвимы против нападения из космоса (что бы там не говорили мои бывшие оппоненты на Авиабазе  :Smile:  ). АУГ нужны в локальных войнах, этакая _"нью-дипломатия канонерок_"...
России АУГ не нужны в обозримом будущем вообще. У неё нет глобальных интересов как у США, нет заморских территорий и нет возможностей их отстаивать - стабилизационный фонд ("золото партии"  :Tongue: )  весь на Западе. 
 Поэтому один, но очень качественный авианосец!..  :Smile:

----------


## Micro

*Nazar*, я считаю, то Россия лет через 20 должна иметь три авианосца. 
Чтоб два были постоянно в море, а один на ремонте/модернизации. 

Один авианосец в Атлантическом океане/Средиземном море, в другой в Тихоокеанском регионе. 

Больше авианосцев не нужно, так как Россия не зависит от стратегических морских коммуникаций, как, напр., США или Китай.
Необходимые для большего количества авианосцев средства можно тратить более разумным образом. 

Ещё очень важно иметь стенки для авианосцев, чтобы не впустую тратить их ресурс, как это было у проекта 1143. 
И надо иметь два полных экипажа на каждый авианосец, чтобы время в море не была ограничена несколько месяцами из-за необходимости отдыха для экипажа.

----------


## Nazar

> Есть третья - не тратить деньги на говно, объясниться с американцами и выработать общую антикитайскую платформу. Можно тайно. Я глубоко убеждён, что ПРО США строится против будущего великого Китая, а не против России. Разумеется, если Россия абсолютно сдуру решится примкнуть к военному-политическому союзу с Китаем - ну, тогда и против неё. Но в этом случае - помогай её Христос...


Почему-бы тогда не поставить ПРО на Тайване, в Корее или в Тибете :Smile:  , уж янки с монахами бы договорились , уж больно они (на Тибете) Китай не любят.
А вообще забавное ПРО от китайской агресси, примерно то-же самое если бы Россия развернула антиевропейское ПРО на Камчатке, или штаты в очередной раз решили выступить гарантом человечества и защитить " несчастную" Европу от азиатских варваров?
Ну и по поводу "помогай ей Христос", как-же я забыл про счет 10:1  :Biggrin:  
Не дай бог конечно, но гипотетически  :Wink:  , Израилю в подобной ситуации ведь придется долги отрабатывать , под новый стяг встанешь или детей своих отправишь ?  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

*Nazar*, ты почему-то очень редко понимаешь правильно то, что я пишу. И лепишь в ответ всякую херню несусветную...

----------


## маска

> Однако, *нет*. В глобальной ракетно-ядерной войне АУГ сегодня слишком уязвимы против нападения из космоса


Средств нападения из космоса на сегодня не существует.В СССР была программа "Спираль",в которой одним из вариантов применения боевого орбитального самолета,предпологался и ударный вариант(истребитель АУГ).Предполагалось, что пуск ракеты "космос-Земля" с ядерной БЧ будет производиться из-за горизонта при наличии целеуказания от другого ОС-разведчика или спутника. Уточненные координаты цели определяются собственной РЛС, сбрасываемой перед сходом с орбиты, и средствами навигации самолета. Наведение ракеты по радиоканалу на начальных участках полета позволяло проводить коррекцию с повышением точности наведения ракеты на цель.Ракета со стартовой массой 1700 кг при при точности целеуказания плюс/минус  90 км обеспечивала поражение морской цели (типа авианосец), движущейся со скоростью до 32 морских узлов, с вероятностью 0,9 (круговое вероятное отклонение боеголовки 250 м).
http://www.buran.ru/htm/spiral.htm

----------


## juky-puky

> Средств нападения из космоса на сегодня не существует.


- Можете смело считать таковыми МБР, раз уж в апогее высота достигет 1000 км... Космос, самый, что не на есть...  :Smile:

----------


## F74

> - Есть третья - не тратить деньги на говно, объясниться с американцами и выработать общую антикитайскую платформу.  Можно тайно.


Зачем дружить с США? Интересы России для американцев, как показывает практика ничего не значат, как, впрочем, и для китайцев. Есть хорошая поговорка- "Своя рубашка ближе к телу".




> Я глубоко убеждён, что ПРО США строится против будущего великого Китая, а не против России.


Наверно, география с момента моей учебы в школе сильно изменилась. В те давние времена самым кратким расстоянием от США до Китая был Тихий океан. В крайнем случае, можно попробовать пульнуть через Северный полюс и территорию России. Или величие Китая будет осознаваться через то, что китайские ракеты пролетят на Европой?




> - Однако, *нет*. В глобальной ракетно-ядерной войне АУГ сегодня слишком уязвимы против нападения из космоса (что бы там не говорили мои бывшие оппоненты на Авиабазе  ). АУГ нужны в локальных войнах, этакая _"нью-дипломатия канонерок_"...


Это как - из космоса? МКС на АУГ уронить? Насколько я знаю, космическая угроза для АУГ - это только спутниковая система целеуказания для ПКР. Насколько она сейчас работоспособна - мне неизвестно.

----------


## Nazar

> *Nazar*, ты почему-то очень редко понимаешь правильно то, что я пишу. И лепишь в ответ всякую херню несусветную...


Юкки, если ты свои-же собственные слова не считаешь чушью 


> Я глубоко убеждён, что ПРО США строится против будущего великого Китая


 , то могу только посоветовать, понимать иронию и научиться читать между строк. :Wink:  Видимо все-же я тебя понял правильно, а жаль.

----------


## juky-puky

> Зачем дружить с США?


- Из элементарного инстинкта самосохранения - *только Китай хочет сожрать Россию и только Китай сможет сожрать Россию.* Ни в коем случае США не в состоянии это сделать - нет у них и никогда не будет таких людских ресурсов и никогда демократическое правительство США не сможет десятки и сотни миллионов своих граждан отправить на освоение целины - от Урала до Тихого океана. А Китай в состоянии это сделать запросто.  И правительство там не-демократическое, и народ пока ещё благами цивилизации сильно не избалован - найдётся миллиончиков триста, с простыми АК-47, оказать "гуманитарную помощь" жителям Западной и Восточной Сибири, Заполярья, Дальнего Востока, Камчатки и Чукотки.   



> Интересы России для американцев, как показывает практика ничего не значат


- Разумеется! Так же, как и интересы США ничего не значат для России (на самом деле, чисто психологически, они у её граждан "поперёк горла стоят"  :Smile: ).  Но для США будет очень скверно, если 10 миллионов кв км России станет территорией Китая... Да там ещё и масса замечательных природных ресурсов в глубине! Это приведёт к невиданному усилению Китая, - будущему противнику США в борьбе за мировое господство. (Россия в этом плане не рассматривается, как это бы не было обидно для её граждан.)



> как, впрочем, и для китайцев.


- Для китайцев Россия - потенциальная добыча.  Очень жирный, очень лакомый кусок. 



> Есть хорошая поговорка- "Своя рубашка ближе к телу".


- Кто спорит?



> Наверно, география с момента моей учебы в школе сильно изменилась. В те давние времена самым кратким расстоянием от США до Китая был Тихий океан. В крайнем случае, можно попробовать пульнуть через Северный полюс и территорию России.


- Американцы утверждают, что ПРО в Европе они строят для защиты от иранских ракет. Но, вероятнее всего, они раскручивают новый виток гонки вооружений - деньжонок больше в военный бюджет пробить и т.п. Ведь для американских граждан (в том числе - многих конгрессменов и сенаторов) Россия такой привычный психологически враг, как и США - для граждан российских, для думаков многодумных, советников федеральных и генералов мерседесных...



> Это как - из космоса? МКС на АУГ уронить?


- Это МБР.



> Насколько я знаю, космическая угроза для АУГ - это только спутниковая система целеуказания для ПКР. Насколько она сейчас работоспособна - мне неизвестно.


- Усовершенствовать МБР для поражения российских авианосцев (и вообще больших кораблей) в условиях ракетно-ядерной войны для американцев сегодня проблем не составляет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне представляется странным, что после того как мы расхерачили свои собственные авианосцы(как бы там они не назывались), а единственный оставшийся стоит как кол, начинаются разговоры про строительство какого-то  нового корабля. Зачем тогда те что были разломали  да распродали? Ведь по морским меркам это были довольно "молодые" корабли. Сдается мне, что это больше  PR-акции предвыборные, чем реальные намерения. Рад буду ошибиться.
PS. Кстати, кто-нибудь может подсказать, где находятся наши "Киров"  и "Петр  Великий"? Они в походы ходят или как?

----------


## AC

> PS. Кстати, кто-нибудь может подсказать, где находятся наши "Киров"  и "Петр  Великий"? Они в походы ходят или как?


"Киров" списан давно. "Петр Великий" в ремонте...

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Киров" списан давно. "Петр Великий" в ремонте...


Вот это да!!! Не знал. А ведь это довольно новые по флотским меркам корабли. "Петру Великому" лет, наверное, 10.
Р.S. Может я что-то путаю, я имел ввиду "Киров", который строился 25 лет назад, кажется атомный. Как же могли его списать?

----------


## AC

> Р.S. Может я что-то путаю, я имел в виду "Киров", который строился 25 лет назад, кажется атомный. Как же могли его списать?


Именно он. И вот поскольку он атомный, то в 1990 г. случилась на нем авария реактора, после которой, собственно, его участь была уже предрешена...

----------


## FLOGGER

Прискорбно... А разве он был один построен этого проекта? Если нет. то где другие?

----------


## AC

> Прискорбно... А разве он был один построен этого проекта? Если нет. то где другие?


"Адмирал Лазарев" ("Фрунзе") списан и ожидает утилизации. "Адмирал Нахимов" ("Калинин") в большом ремонте с модернизацией -- это еще года на три минимум. "Петр Великий" -- см. выше...

----------


## Maximus_G

> - Из элементарного инстинкта самосохранения - *только Китай хочет сожрать Россию и только Китай сможет сожрать Россию.* Ни в коем случае США не в состоянии это сделать - нет у них и никогда не будет таких людских ресурсов и никогда демократическое правительство США не сможет десятки и сотни миллионов своих граждан отправить на освоение целины - от Урала до Тихого океана. А Китай в состоянии это сделать запросто.


Есть мнения, и есть факты. Типа радара в Чехии. Может быть, они его собираются строить, чтобы никогда им не воспользоваться, но они собираются его строить.




> - Усовершенствовать МБР для поражения российских авианосцев (и вообще больших кораблей) в условиях ракетно-ядерной войны для американцев сегодня проблем не составляет.


В рамках обмена мнениями... В условиях ядерной войны АВ могут быть нужны для обеспечения ответного удара. В таких условиях можно стрелять в АВ, а можно и сразу стреляться, разница небольшая. АВ свою задачу всё равно выполнят - предотвратят обезоруживающий удар.
Это отбрасывая техническую сторону вопроса об обеспечении ЦУ на большие дальности.

----------


## juky-puky

Министр обороны США намедни предложил России сотрудничество по ПРО. Обещался все закрома открыть, все тайны рассказать, везде пустить на экскурсии...  :Smile:  
http://usinfo.state.gov/xarchives/di...lwarC0.6749689 
http://www.novoteka.ru/event/6365452 
http://pda.top.rbc.ru/daythemes/2007...23162330.shtml

----------


## AC

> Министр обороны США намедни предложил России сотрудничество по ПРО. Обещался все закрома открыть, все тайны рассказать, везде пустить на экскурсии...  
> http://usinfo.state.gov/xarchives/di...lwarC0.6749689 
> http://www.novoteka.ru/event/6365452 
> http://pda.top.rbc.ru/daythemes/2007...23162330.shtml


Гейтс предожил это относительно давно -- еще в ходе своего первого визита в Москву в новом качестве -- сразу после назначения...

----------


## juky-puky

> Гейтс предожил это относительно давно -- еще в ходе своего первого визита в Москву в новом качестве -- сразу после назначения...


- А в ответ ему Сергей Иванов гордо показал дулю с маком?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Так почему "показал дулю с маком"? Уже давно проходит такое сотрудничество. Даже учения проводят по ПРО как с НАТО так и США... Тут видимо посмотрели американцы и НАТОВцы состояние нашей российской ПРО под ником "Открытое небо" и решили срочно свою сделать, или что Россия захочет прикроет, а захочет пропустит "нужные" ракеты... Да еще своих добавит... Потом поминай как звали... Это как возможный вариант... И убедились, что надо свою строить ПРО в Европе, только уже от России... А американцы удачно подписались, чтоб эта ПРО явилась неотъемлемой частью их ядерных стратегических сил....
2004 год:
http://www.samaraweb.ru/news/fullnew...10032004103047
http://forums.airbase.ru/index.php?showtopic=25631
http://old.radiomayak.ru/politics/04/02/10/27860.html
2005 год:
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...icles.names_01
2006 год:
http://www.comstol.ru/Ak/87.html
http://www.jerelo.com.ua/ru/world/2006/10/16/7261


А так... Россия имеет огромную морскую границу, является морской державой. Строить авианосцы надо. Одними "надувными" лодками тут не отмазаться. Хотя некоторые у руля "глубоко аполитично" рассуждают , что надо экономить... Может им выгоднее и приятнее девченок в Куршавель свозить, чем оборону крепче сделать...

Морской Державе - мощный Флот!

Упал отжался!

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Адмирал Лазарев" ("Фрунзе") списан и ожидает утилизации. "Адмирал Нахимов" ("Калинин") в большом ремонте с модернизацией -- это еще года на три минимум. "Петр Великий" -- см. выше...


Ответом удручен, а за информацию спасибо, хотя она и не радует.
И кто после этого поверит в серьезность намерений строить авианосец?

----------


## AC

> И кто после этого поверит в серьезность намерений строить авианосец?


Тут вот *тов. Кокошин предлагает* строить *"малые"* авианосцы:

"...«Я весьма положительно отношусь к тому, что под руководством главкома ВМФ России Владимира Масорина началось обсуждение вопроса о строительстве авианосцев», – заявил бывший секретарь Совета Безопасности РФ депутат Государственной Думы (фракция «Единая Россия») Андрей Кокошин, комментируя в беседе с корреспондентом «Красной звезды» сообщения о намерениях развития отечественного ВМФ.
     По мнению депутата, этот вопрос вполне назрел, и сейчас самое время обсуждать как оперативно-стратегические и политико-военные задачи для будущего Российского флота с авианосцами в его составе, так и те или иные варианты перспективных авианосцев и их тактико-технические характеристики.
     Он считает, что следует подумать для начала о серии малых авианосцев. «Такие боевые корабли, - сказал парламентарий, - могли бы работать как на боевую устойчивость группировок подводных атомных ракетоносцев на Северном флоте и на Тихоокеанском флоте, так и обеспечивать защиту наших обширных экономических интересов. Последняя задача становится все более масштабной по мере роста добычи нефти и природного газа на континентальных шельфах и возрастания роли морских коммуникаций в их транспортировке».
...
         Два года назад, уже будучи депутатом Государственной Думы, Кокошин совершил поездку на Дальний Восток, где многие офицеры в беседах с ним говорили о необходимости наращивания надводных сил Тихоокеанского флота, в том числе за счет переброски сюда кораблей с других флотов. Появление в составе ТОФ хотя бы еще одного крупного надводного корабля улучшило бы политико-психологическую атмосферу на российском Дальнем Востоке, не говоря уже о том, что это повысило бы боевую устойчивость группировки флота и создало бы дополнительные возможности для демонстрации Андреевского флага в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе и Индийском океане. После своей поездки на Тихоокеанский флот Андрей Кокошин обратился в Минобороны с предложением начать рассмотрение вопроса о проектировании и строительстве перспективных авианосцев и поставил эту проблему в ряде своих выступлений в печати".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/06/07_06/3_02.html

Шо бы это значило?  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Ну вопрос о том что строить, вроде уже решили, без мнения Кокошина.
Осталось надеяться , что решили правильно.

----------


## AC

> Ну вопрос о том что строить, вроде уже решили, без мнения Кокошина.
> Осталось надеяться , что решили правильно.


Да ерунда это все... В ГПВ-2015 никакого авианосца нет -- там просто денег таких нет, в принципе... А через 8-10 лет будут другие главкомы, другие президенты и другие "кокошины" -- и все перерешают еще 10 раз...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Да ерунда это все... В ГПВ-2015 никакого авианосца нет -- там просто денег таких нет, в принципе... А через 8-10 лет будут другие главкомы, другие президенты и другие "кокошины" -- и все перерешают еще 10 раз...


До конца этого года , должны быть решены все вопросы по проекту. ( только что инфу получил :Smile:  )

----------


## AC

> До конца этого года , должны быть решены все вопросы по проекту. ( только что инфу получил )


Ну, пусть себе решают... В конце концов, отсутствие денег на строительство не означает, что главком, ЦНИИ-1, а также прочие начальники и военно-морская наука не должны ни о чем думать... Зарплату то им ведь платят в том числе и за то, чтобы беспокоились о будущем ВМФ...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, пусть себе решают... В конце концов, отсутствие денег на строительство не означает, что главком, ЦНИИ-1, а также прочие начальники и военно-морская наука не должны ни о чем думать... Зарплату то им ведь платят в том числе и за то, чтобы беспокоились о будущем ВМФ...


А откуда такая уверенность в отсутствии денег ? У меня другая информация :Smile:  , и как тогда прокоментируете начало строительства новой верьфи в Северодвинске?

----------


## F74

> как тогда прокоментируете начало строительства новой верьфи в Северодвинске?


На sukhoi.ru идет аналогичная дискуссия. По мнению жителя Северодвинска aka Belomor, док призван увеличить судостроительные мощности судостроительных предприятий, в основном, в интересах нефтегазовой промышленности.

http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...t=47064&page=7

----------


## AC

> А откуда такая уверенность в отсутствии денег ? У меня другая информация , и как тогда прокоментируете начало строительства новой верьфи в Северодвинске?


Ну, ГПВ-2015 в несекретной своей части засвечена достаточно, а конкретный вопрос про авианосцы не раз задавался и конкретный ответ на него не раз давался:

"...[Первый заместитель председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве России Вадислав] Путилин сообщил, что в рамках программы не предусматривается строительство ни одного нового авианосца. По его словам, вопрос о новом облике авианесущего комплекса ВМФ России будет решаться после 2009 г.".
http://rosprom.gov.ru/news.php?id=1982

Цифры финансирования по флоту в рамках ГПВ открыты и известны. Авианосец действительно в них никак не вписывается. Львиная доля ассигнований, естественно, назначена на строительсьтво ПЛАРБ. И при этом планы все равно уже под вопросом -- с финансированием ГПВ в целом уже начались проблемы:

"...Бюджетные проектировки на 2008-2010 гг. для реализации ГПВ не учитывают разработанные Минэкономразвития РФ показатели прогноза социально-экономического развития России на 2008 г. и на период до 2010 г. и обеспечат финансирование ГПВ в 2008 г. на 96,5%, в 2009 г. - на 93,5% и в 2010 г. - на 90,9%. Недофинансирование за три года сопоставимо с половиной объема закупок ВВТ по государственному оборонному заказу на 2007 г. ...".
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...ticles.army_04

И это еще без учета отдельной проблемы неконтролируемого роста цен в оборонке.
Что касается новых мощностей в Северодвинске, то они позарез ему нужны и без всяких авианосцев, если он хочет хоть что-то представлять из себя в принципе в секторе крупнотоннажного судостроения -- современных мощностей не хватет. Этим сейчас все озабочены, а не только Северодвинск, и все просят денег у государства, но никому их пока давать особо не собираются:

"Ведущие российские судостроительные и судоремонтные предприятия представили заинтересованным министерствам и отраслевым институтам свои проекты создания современных верфей в трех основных регионах судостроения (Северный, Северо-Западный и Дальневосточный). Были заслушаны доклады ФГУП «Адмиралтейские верфи», ОАО «Северная верфь», ОАО «Выборгский судостроительный завод», ОАО ПСЗ «Янтарь», ФГУП «ПО «Севмаш», МП «Звездочка», ОАО «Амурский судостроительный завод», ФГУП ДВЗ «Звезда», ОАО ХК «Дальзавод». 
Представители компаний рассказали о планах по созданию новых и реконструкции существующих мощностей, в том числе постройки сухих доков и эллингов. Большая часть предприятий ориентируется на производство флота в интересах развития отечественного ТЭК – танкеров, газовозов, оборудования для освоения континентального шельфа. 
Объем затрат, который планируют компании, составляет по разным проектам от 13 до 35 млрд. рублей. Финансирование своих проектов предприятия видят через использование собственных средств, привлечение сторонних инвесторов, в том числе компаний-крупных заказчиков гражданских судов, а также через поддержку государства в виде гарантий под кредиты в российских банках, субсидирования процентных ставок, прямого бюджетного финансирования. В свою очередь, директор Департамента ОПК Минпромэнерго России Юрий Коптев разъяснил, что «сегодня в рамках целого ряда ФЦП предусмотрены капиталовложения на модернизацию и капитальное строительство только для военных нужд. Все же вопросы технического перевооружения в рамках гражданских, коммерческих проектов должны осуществляться без прямого бюджетного финансирования – под конкретный заказ судов. А государство, в свою очередь, готово подключаться и помогать в реализации таких проектов путем субсидирования процентных ставок и государственных гарантий». 
По словам Юрия Коптева, «уже первый смотр проектов в полном объеме вырисовал существующий сегодня в отрасли набор возможностей и необходимые мероприятия для строительства гражданских судов в России. Проекты были представлены очень интересные, разные, однако требуют пока дополнительных проработок, расчетов экономической эффективности. Работа по отбору проектов в ближайшее время будет продолжена»".
http://rosprom.gov.ru/news.php?id=3798

----------


## Юрий

ПРО: взаимовыгодный обмен
08.06.2007 16:20 | www.rian.ru
Предложение, которое сделал Владимир Путин Джорджу Бушу на двусторонней встрече в Хайлигендамме, относится к разряду тех, от которых трудно отказаться. Действительно, зачем городить "забор" из противоракет в Польше и радара в Чехии для защиты от ракет "стран-изгоев", к которым США относит и Иран, если это можно сделать дешевле и проще, а главное - вблизи иранских границ? С помощью арендуемой у Азербайджана Россией Габалинской радиолокационной станции Системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (РЛС СПРН) "Дарьял", что расположена всего в 180 километрах севернее Баку. Обменять одно ПРО на другое. 

Выгодно всем. Вашингтон снимает естественную озабоченность Москвы, что американские противоракеты на побережье Балтийского моря направлены не против угрозы с далекого юга, а именно с недалекого от них востока, для отражения российских стратегических ракет, размещенных в Тверской, Калужской, Ивановской и Владимирской областях. Варшава, а с ней и Прага, их европейские соседи перестанут бояться российских "Тополей-М" и "Искандера-М", которые, в случае чего, о чем уже предупредил президент Путин, будут нацелены именно на их территорию. США получат возможность просматривать иранское пространство, что называется, насквозь. Габалинская РЛС СПРН "Дарьял" контролирует землю, океан, воздух и космос глубиной до шести тысяч километров и в секторе от пролива Босфор, соединяющего Черное и Мраморное море, до Андаманского и Южно-Китайского моря или, другими словами, от Турции до Малайзии и Сингапура.

Выгодно это и Азербайджану. Сегодня он получает, по разным оценкам, от 7 до 10 млрд. долларов год от России за аренду Габалинской станции, где трудятся и обеспечивают работой местное население 900 российских офицеров. А если к ним присоединятся и американские военнослужащие, то стоимость аренды придется увеличивать, заодно увеличится и пополнение в государственную казну.

Но главное, Пентагон придет на территорию закавказской республики совершенно легально и официально, не ставя Баку в неловкое положение перед его стратегическим партнером - Москвой и позволит расширить сотрудничество с Соединенными Штатами не только в экономической сфере, но и военной. О том, что переговоры в двустороннем формате, отдельно с Россией и отдельно с США по поводу использования Габалинской РЛС уже проходили, сообщил в эти дни информационному агентству "Новости-Азербайджан" заместитель министра иностранных дел Азербайджана Араз Азимов. Он, кстати, сказал и о том, что этот вопрос обсуждался на встрече министров иностранных дел Эльмара Мамедъярова и Сергея Лаврова во время недавнего посещения последним Баку.

После отъезда Лаврова из столицы Азербайджана о возможности использовать Габалинскую РЛС в качестве одного из элементов американской ПРО говорил и посол России в Баку Василий Истратов. Но его заявление не взбудоражило мировые СМИ, как это сделало предложение Владимира Путина Джорджу Бушу в Хайлигендамме.

Правда, вопрос - готовы ли США откликнуться на столь заманчивое предложение, которое им сделал президент России - остается открытым. Многие военные аналитики склоняются к мысли, что, скорее всего Вашингтон, под каким-либо благовидным предлогом не пожмет протянутую ему Москвой руку.

Почему? По тем самым причинам, по каким Пентагон и военно-промышленный комплекс США проталкивает элементы третьего позиционного района своей стратегической ПРО в Польшу и Чехию. Потому, что эта ПРО предназначена не для защиты от несуществующих на сегодняшний день и перспективных ракет "стран-изгоев", а для нанесения урона, в случае чего, вполне реальным "Тополям-М", "Стилетам" и "Сатане", которые расположены в Европейской части России и на Южном Урале.

Есть и вторая часть этой проблемы. Дело даже не в том, существует ли реальная угроза США от российских стратегических ракет или нет, собираются ли российские генералы нападать на американские города и военные базы или нет, но есть огромные деньги, которые местный налогоплательщик, напуганный многолетней пропагандой об угрозах Штатам, готов потратить на собственную безопасность. И военно-промышленный комплекс богатейшей страны мира, его лоббисты в конгрессе и в Белом Доме не допустят, чтобы эти деньги были потрачены на другие, не связанные со стратегической ПРО цели.

Использовать РЛС в Габале вместо новой станции под Прагой много дешевле, чем вкладываться в долгосрочную программу создания стратегического противоракетного зонтика в Европе. Кто на это пойдет? Да и доверия русским, как впрочем, и доверия американцам со стороны российских генералов, нет. И оно не скоро предвидится. Так что, трудно говорить о сотрудничестве в области ПРО.

Москва и Вашингтон с 1998 года пытаются договориться об открытии Центров уведомления о пусках стратегических ракет на территории России и США. Но воз, как говорится, и ныне там. В рамках Совета Россия-НАТО работает совместная группа по созданию системы противоракетной обороны на европейской территории (ПРО ТВД). Проведено около десятка консультаций, несколько командно-штабных учений, отработаны системы взаимодействия, разведки, оповещения и предупреждения, есть договоренность о том, какая боевая техника должна использоваться при отражении нападения оперативно-тактических ракет со стороны недружественных государств. Чью боевую технику собирается закупать для этой цели НАТО, нетрудно догадаться - американскую PAC-3 "Patriot". Российские системы, говорят в Брюсселе, не подходят по причине "оперативной несовместимости".

Любопытно при этом, что вся система противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны одного из государств-членов Североатлантического альянса - Греции построена именно на российских зенитно-ракетных комплексах "Тор-М1" и С-300ПМУ1. С этими системами у НАТО есть оперативная совместимость, а с теми же самыми системами, которые можно было бы закупить у России, нет. И эта ситуация объясняется просто - дивиденды американских оборонных фирм для Европы гораздо важнее, чем дивиденды российских.

Такого же подхода, видимо, следует ожидать и по поводу последнего предложения Владимира Путина Джорджу Бушу. Возможность использования Габалинской РЛС СПРН в деле защиты от иранских ракет, конечно же, будет обсуждена на самом высоком экспертно-дипломатическом уровне. Но окажется, что она "оперативно несовместима" с системами ПРО США.

Вряд ли обмен ПРО на ПРО состоится. И Вашингтон, по мнению аналитиков , будет размещать свои элементы ПРО, как и планировалось, под Прагой и под Варшавой.

Виктор Сафонов, военный обозреватель, для РИА Новости

Мнение автора может не совпадать с позицией редакции 

www.rian.ru

----------


## AC

Предложение, которое сделал Владимир Путин Джорджу Бушу на двусторонней встрече в Хайлигендамме, относится к разряду тех, от которых трудно отказаться...

*Не думаю...*

...Действительно, зачем городить "забор" из противоракет в Польше и радара в Чехии для защиты от ракет "стран-изгоев", к которым США относит и Иран, если это можно сделать дешевле и проще, а главное - вблизи иранских границ? С помощью арендуемой у Азербайджана Россией Габалинской радиолокационной станции Системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (РЛС СПРН) "Дарьял", что расположена всего в 180 километрах севернее Баку. Обменять одно ПРО на другое...

*Станция СПРН не может решать задачи ПРО.*

...Выгодно всем. Вашингтон снимает естественную озабоченность Москвы, что американские противоракеты на побережье Балтийского моря направлены не против угрозы с далекого юга, а именно с недалекого от них востока, для отражения российских стратегических ракет, размещенных в Тверской, Калужской, Ивановской и Владимирской областях...

*Противоракеты GBI в Польше не могут быть задействованы против МБР РФ при их ударе по США.*

...Варшава, а с ней и Прага, их европейские соседи перестанут бояться российских "Тополей-М" и "Искандера-М", которые, в случае чего, о чем уже предупредил президент Путин, будут нацелены именно на их территорию...

*А их не надо пугать, тогда они и не будут бояться.*

...США получат возможность просматривать иранское пространство, что называется, насквозь. Габалинская РЛС СПРН "Дарьял" контролирует землю, океан, воздух и космос глубиной до шести тысяч километров и в секторе от пролива Босфор, соединяющего Черное и Мраморное море, до Андаманского и Южно-Китайского моря или, другими словами, от Турции до Малайзии и Сингапура...

*"Просматривать" его они могут и сами -- без Габалы... А возможность сбивать их они каким образом получат в этом случае?*

...Но главное, Пентагон придет на территорию закавказской республики совершенно легально и официально, не ставя Баку в неловкое положение перед его стратегическим партнером - Москвой и позволит расширить сотрудничество с Соединенными Штатами не только в экономической сфере, но и военной...

*А с каких это пор единственным "легальным" входом в Азербайджан для США стал КПП российской базы? И почему Россия для Баку более "стратегический" партнер, чем США? Алиев-старший все-таки в Кливленде помирал, а не в кремлевской ЦКБ...*

...Почему? По тем самым причинам, по каким Пентагон и военно-промышленный комплекс США проталкивает элементы третьего позиционного района своей стратегической ПРО в Польшу и Чехию. Потому, что эта ПРО предназначена не для защиты от несуществующих на сегодняшний день и перспективных ракет "стран-изгоев", а для нанесения урона, в случае чего, вполне реальным "Тополям-М", "Стилетам" и "Сатане", которые расположены в Европейской части России и на Южном Урале...

*Так... От Тверской области уже дошли до Южного Урала... Надо ждать слов о том, что ПРО в Польше может сбить ракеты в Сибири...
Второй раз: Противоракеты GBI в Польше не могут быть задействованы против МБР РФ при их ударе по США.*

...Использовать РЛС в Габале вместо новой станции под Прагой много дешевле, чем вкладываться в долгосрочную программу создания стратегического противоракетного зонтика в Европе. Кто на это пойдет?...

*РЛС в Габале нельзя использовать вместо станции под Прагой.*

...Есть договоренность о том, какая боевая техника должна использоваться при отражении нападения оперативно-тактических ракет со стороны недружественных государств. Чью боевую технику собирается закупать для этой цели НАТО, нетрудно догадаться - американскую PAC-3 "Patriot". Российские системы, говорят в Брюсселе, не подходят по причине "оперативной несовместимости".
Любопытно при этом, что вся система противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны одного из государств-членов Североатлантического альянса - Греции построена именно на российских зенитно-ракетных комплексах "Тор-М1" и С-300ПМУ1. С этими системами у НАТО есть оперативная совместимость, а с теми же самыми системами, которые можно было бы закупить у России, нет. И эта ситуация объясняется просто - дивиденды американских оборонных фирм для Европы гораздо важнее, чем дивиденды российских...

*Не понял: то НАТО -- коварный враг (подкрадывается, понимаешь, через Польшу к сибирским нашим ракетам), то "Купите наши С-300, пожалуйста!". Логика где?*

----------


## Юрий

> Отказались американцы от нашего предложения... Так что... http://www.ng.ru/politics/2007-06-08...html?insidedoc
> 
> Осталось только нацелить последнюю...


Это точно!  :Biggrin:

----------


## маска

> Осталось только нацелить последнюю...


Кстати на на том снимке Американская "Титан-2"  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Отказались американцы от нашего предложения... Так что... http://www.ng.ru/politics/2007-06-08...html?insidedoc
> 
> Осталось только нацелить последнюю...


Ты на тему-то посмотри, какая связь меж Титаном-2 и  несуществующим а/носцем?  И у кого она последняя и на кого ты собрался ее нацеливать?

----------


## Холостяк

> Ты на тему-то посмотри, какая связь меж Титаном-2 и несуществующим а/носцем? И у кого она последняя и на кого ты собрался ее нацеливать?


Да... Согласен. Не в тему... Как и про ПРО... Поэтому сам поудаляю посты свои...

----------


## Юрий

Корпорация Northrop Grumman получила контракт стоимостью $2,6 млрд. на строительство гигантского авианосца десантно-ударного назначения (amphibious assault ship). Ввод в строй корабля намечен на 2012 год.  :Cool:  

А мы рассуждаем, нужен ли России авианосец. Америкосы молодцы - строят. Для удовлетворения собственных имперских амбиций и распространения "демократии" по шарику.  :Frown:   Я думаю, что на данном пароходе будет решен и вопрос обеспечения высадки десанта (обсуждаемый на теме Истребитель будущего).

----------


## AC

*Масорин огласил 2 главных параметра: водоизмещение ~50000 т + ~30 самолетов на борту:*
"Главком ВМФ России адмирал флота Владимир Масорин раскрыл основные характеристики будущего российского атомного авианосца, сообщает "Интерфакс". 
"Сейчас идет разработка облика будущего авианосца при активном участии науки и промышленности. Однако уже ясно, что это будет атомный авианосец водоизмещением порядка 50 тысяч тонн", - заявил Масорин. 
"Мы предполагаем, что на нем будут базироваться порядка 30 летательных аппаратов - самолетов и вертолетов. Громады, которые строят ВМС США, с базированием до 100-130 самолетов и вертолетов, мы строить не будем", - пояснил он. 
Глава ВМФ России заявил о планах строительства российского атомного авианосца в мае 2007 года. Ранее представители министерства обороны и ВМФ России неоднократно заявляли о необходимости иметь в составе флота 3-4 авианосца. 
Строительство новых авианесущих кораблей для ВМФ России будет развернуто, скорее всего, в Северодвинске, где ведутся работы по созданию дока, позволяющего сооружать надводные корабли водоизмещением свыше 100 тысяч тонн".
http://lenta.ru/news/2007/06/23/aircarrier/

----------


## Юрий

> *Масорин огласил 2 главных параметра: водоизмещение ~50000 т + ~30 самолетов на борту:*
> "Главком ВМФ России адмирал флота Владимир Масорин раскрыл основные характеристики будущего российского атомного авианосца, сообщает "Интерфакс". 
> "Сейчас идет разработка облика будущего авианосца при активном участии науки и промышленности. Однако уже ясно, что это будет атомный авианосец водоизмещением порядка 50 тысяч тонн", - заявил Масорин. 
> "Мы предполагаем, что на нем будут базироваться порядка 30 летательных аппаратов - самолетов и вертолетов. Громады, которые строят ВМС США, с базированием до 100-130 самолетов и вертолетов, мы строить не будем", - пояснил он. 
> Глава ВМФ России заявил о планах строительства российского атомного авианосца в мае 2007 года. Ранее представители министерства обороны и ВМФ России неоднократно заявляли о необходимости иметь в составе флота 3-4 авианосца. 
> Строительство новых авианесущих кораблей для ВМФ России будет развернуто, скорее всего, в Северодвинске, где ведутся работы по созданию дока, позволяющего сооружать надводные корабли водоизмещением свыше 100 тысяч тонн".
> http://lenta.ru/news/2007/06/23/aircarrier/


Дай Бог, дай Бог!

----------


## Холостяк

Главком ВМФ России Владимир Масорин раскрыл характеристики нового российского авианосца. Над проектом специалисты работают с 2005 года. Российские кораблестроители создали уникальный проект, утверждают военные. Главная особенность нового авианосца заключается в том, что он меньше и маневреннее крупных американских аналогов. 

Вот ссылка:
http://www.vz.ru/politics/2007/6/23/89894.html

http://vz.ru/society/2007/5/30/85134.html

----------


## juky-puky

> Главная особенность нового авианосца заключается в том, что он меньше и маневреннее крупных американских аналогов.


- Юмор "палаты №6" не прекрашается ни на секунду: говорить о манёвренности самолёта-истребителя - это нормально, но ставить во главу угла манёвренность авианосца - _"я фигею, дорогая редация!.."_  :Biggrin:  Высокая манёвренность авианосцу нужна, в числе прочих ТТХ, - вероятно,  в тридцать седьмую очередь...

----------


## Mogol

> - Юмор "палаты №6" не прекрашается ни на секунду: говорить о манёвренности самолёта-истребителя - это нормально, но ставить во главу угла манёвренность авианосца - _"я фигею, дорогая редация!.."_  Высокая манёвренность авианосцу нужна, в числе прочих ТТХ, - вероятно,  в тридцать седьмую очередь...


 Ум "военного эксперта" блещет вовсю :Smile:   Авианосец - тот же корабль и маневренность нужна ему как и всякому кораблю. Она особенно нужна при швартовке в портах, при пересечении каналов и проливов, шхерных районов, при плавании в морях, насыщенных островами, рифами и отмелями. Авианосец всегда действует в составе АУГ - группы кораблей, маневренность совсем не лишняя при производстве перестроений, смене курса и т.д. Да мало ли для чего еще она нужна.

----------


## Юрий

> - Юмор "палаты №6" не прекрашается ни на секунду: говорить о манёвренности самолёта-истребителя - это нормально, но ставить во главу угла манёвренность авианосца - _"я фигею, дорогая редация!.."_  Высокая манёвренность авианосцу нужна, в числе прочих ТТХ, - вероятно,  в тридцать седьмую очередь...


Уважаемый juky-puky! Маневренность авианосцу ничуть не менее важна, чем торпедному катеру. Во главу угла ее, конечно, никто не ставит, но тем не менее...

----------


## juky-puky

> Авианосец - тот же корабль и маневренность нужна ему как и всякому кораблю. Она особенно нужна при швартовке в портах, при пересечении каналов и проливов, шхерных районов, при плавании в морях, насыщенных островами, рифами и отмелями.


- В этих пределах он ею в полной мере обладает. Но в озвученном выше тезисе толсто намекается, что авианосец водоизмещением в 50 тысяч тонн неизмеримо предпочтительнее авианосца водоизмещением в 100 тысяч тонн, *поскольку обладает гораздо лучшей манёвренностью*!  :Wink:  



> Авианосец всегда действует в составе АУГ - группы кораблей, маневренность совсем не лишняя при производстве перестроений, смене курса и т.д.


- _"Я в очередной раз фигею, дорогая редакция!"_ - Предствляя, как "Нимиц" энергично маневрирует при перестроении относительно приданного в состав его АУГ эсминца!..   :Tongue:  



> Да мало ли для чего еще она нужна.


- Куды ж без неё-то?! Кранты!   :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый juky-puky! Маневренность авианосцу ничуть не менее важна, чем торпедному катеру.


- Уважаемый Юрий, позвольте с Вами не согласиться.  Точно так же, как я никогда ни соглашусь, что манёвренность тяжёлому транспортному самолёту не менее важна, чем истребителю. *Она гораздо менее важна*. 



> Во главу угла ее, конечно, никто не ставит, но тем не менее...


- Ну, дык, я и говорю: место на 37-ое. Или 38-ое...  :Smile:

----------


## Mogol

> - В этих пределах он ею в полной мере обладает. Но в озвученном выше тезисе толсто намекается, что авианосец водоизмещением в 50 тысяч тонн неизмеримо предпочтительнее авианосца водоизмещением в 100 тысяч тонн, *поскольку обладает гораздо лучшей манёвренностью*!


 Юки, не судите о том, чего даже не представляете. Потом, главком говорил, что авианосец "отличается" от американских аналогов меньшим водоизмещением и большей маневренности, он не говорил, что такой корабль "лучше".
 Лучший авианосец - тот, который несет больше самолетов и который способен запустить их (и принять) в максимально короткие сроки, обладающий наибольшей автономностью плавания и лучше всего (самостоятельно) защищенный от средств авиационного, подводного, надводного, наземного поражения.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, не судите о том, чего даже не представляете.


- Вы себе даже не представляете, _что_ я предствляю...  :Smile:  



> Потом, главком говорил, что авианосец "отличается" от американских аналогов меньшим водоизмещением и большей маневренности, он не говорил, что такой корабль "лучше".


- Да при чём здесь главком?! Есть у главкома тут классный интертрепатор, *Холостяк*, его зовут, он проинтертрепировал:
"Главком ВМФ России Владимир Масорин раскрыл характеристики нового российского авианосца. Над проектом специалисты работают с 2005 года. Российские кораблестроители создали уникальный проект, утверждают военные. *Главная* особенность нового авианосца заключается в том, что он меньше *и маневреннее* крупных американских аналогов." 
Вот оказывается, _что_ главное!  :Tongue:  



> Лучший авианосец - тот, который несет больше самолетов и который способен запустить их (и принять) в максимально короткие сроки, обладающий наибольшей автономностью плавания и лучше всего (самостоятельно) защищенный от средств авиационного, подводного, надводного, наземного поражения.


- Канэшна-канэшна... Так расскажите это *Холостяк*у, как социально, ментально и этнически близкому...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> манёвренность авианосцу нужна, в числе прочих ТТХ, - вероятно,  в тридцать седьмую очередь...


Приятно услышать мнение специалиста  :Redface:  лучший инструктор от авиации  оказывается разбирается в вопросах кораблевождения :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати, согласен с Юки по поводу маневренности -это уж точно не самый главный козырь а/носца. Просто решили попилить денежки, а чтобы особо не надрываться, собираются строить примерно такой-же, как и "...Кузнецов": и самолей столько же, и в/измещение такое же. А чтобы засрать мозги кому-то заявили, что он будет маневреннее, чем амерские.Что, собственно, и не удивительно, ведь он в 2 раза меньше. (Кстати, торпедный катер еще маневреннее нашего будущего авианосца). "Громады... мы строить не будем"! Это, по-моему попытка сделать хорошую мину при полном отсутствии всякой игры. Не верю я в серьезность этих заявлений. А мы ваще-то могем их(громады) построить? А зачем же то, что уже было, разломали, кто объяснит? Странно все это...

----------


## Юрий

Вот еще рассуждения на тему строительства и содержания авианосцев в постсоветской России. 


Российский флот хочет двумя авианосцами и "рыбку съесть и …"


Военно-морскому флоту России необходимо иметь в своем составе несколько авианосцев, заявил главнокомандующий ВМФ РФ адмирал флота Владимир Масорин.
Сейчас главная задача - содержать в боевой готовности наш единственный авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал флота Кузнецов" (возраст 17 лет)  :Eek:  . На его содержание отпущены деньги до 2015 года", - сказал В.Масорин в интервью еженедельнику "Аргументы и факты".
Главком подчеркнул, что "сегодня у нас на ходу 300 кораблей, 1500 других судов". "По общему количеству мы равны флоту США, а вот по числу крупных кораблей уступаем. Значительная часть ВМФ РФ - корабли малого водоизмещения, а это значит, что их боевые возможности в мировом океане ограничены", - отметил В.Масорин.
Между тем он подчеркнул, что "мы должны демонстрировать свое присутствие везде"  :Biggrin:  . "Например, в Средиземном море, ставшем средоточением геополитических противоречий. К родным берегам прилипать не надо", - заявил главком. Отвечая на вопрос о том, в каком регионе России нужен наиболее боеспособный флот, В.Масорин отметил Тихоокеанский. Он подчеркнул, что на Тихом океане ВМФ России будет представлять сильную группировку сил и средств с единым командованием, готовую "собраться в боевой кулак на предстоящем театре боевых действий". Что же касается судьбы Черноморского флота, то В.Масорин заявил, что "до 2017 года Черноморский флот останется в Севастополе.
"При этом в Новороссийске действительно строится еще одна база для ЧФ. И землю под нее приходится выбивать почти с боем у местных властей",  :Rolleyes:  - сказал В.Масорин.

----------


## Юрий

> А зачем же то, что уже было, разломали, кто объяснит? Странно все это...


Да ничего странного. Я уже приводил в теме морская авиация, выдержки по "Адмиралу Горшкову". 

По пакетному межправительственному соглашению, подписанному в Нью-Дели в январе 2004 года, "Адмирал Горшков" был передан индийской стороне бесплатно с условием его модернизации на "Севмаше" и оснащения самолетами российского производства. Стоимость работ превысила  :Biggrin:  700 миллионов долларов США :Biggrin:  . 

Общая стоимость контракта оценивается в  :Wink:  1,5 млрд дол :Wink:  .
Так что все у нас как обычно. Ничего странного. Также в Борины времена и остальное продали, где на переплавку, на иголки, в тот же Китай, где еще хрен знает на что.

----------


## juky-puky

- Вот, пожалуйста, менее 40 тысяч тонн водоизмещение, 40 самолётов, две паровые катапульты - чего же ещё надобно? "Наливай да пей":
http://ship.bsu.by/main.asp?id=100260

----------


## Юрий

> - Вот, пожалуйста, менее 40 тысяч тонн водоизмещение, 40 самолётов, две паровые катапульты - чего же ещё надобно? "Наливай да пей":
> http://ship.bsu.by/main.asp?id=100260


Сходил по Вашей ссылке. За это надобно пить "Мадам Клико", а ее в наличии нет. 
А русскую водку, мы лучше за наш авианосец выпьем, уважаемый juky-puky! 
А "Мадам Клико" разобъем о его борт.  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сходил по Вашей ссылке. За это надобно пить "Мадам Клико", а ее в наличии нет. 
> А русскую водку, мы лучше за наш авианосец выпьем


- Миль пардон, не "Мадам Клико", а "Вдова Клико":

 Сама вдова: 

О вдове: http://www.tkpv.ru/info/shampain/kliko.html




> уважаемый juky-puky! 
> А "Мадам Клико" разобъем о его борт.


- Это непатриотично! О русский борт надобно разбивать вот такую бутылку:

----------


## Юрий

О ля ля, уважаемый Юкки! Вы правы, но приятнее думать о ней как о мадам Клико, а не о вдове, а то пить боязно! :Tongue: 

Кстати, Вы предпочитаете Цимлянское? Вкус не забыли?

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати, Вы предпочитаете Цимлянское? Вкус не забыли?


- Предпочитал крымское, из "Нового света"...  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> - Предпочитал крымское, из "Нового света"...


Это уже не актуально.

----------


## Холостяк

А какой красавец был....

----------


## Юрий

> А какой красавец был....


Конечно, пароход был, что надо! Краса и гордость. Посмотрел свои фото его и прослезился! 
Сразу вспомнилось: " А помнишь дядя, ведь не даром...." :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

У меня сомнения, что сейчас поступили бы так, как решили тогда с "Варягом"... Думаю, что все таки ходил бы он под нашим флагом и "гнездились" бы на нем наши соколы....

----------


## Micro

> А какой красавец был....


Скорее всего, он еще будет красавцем. 
Только под китайским флагом...  :Cool:  



> У меня сомнения, что сейчас поступили бы так, как решили тогда с "Варягом"...


Ну, продала его Украина. 
И я не думаю, что отношение Украины изменилась...  :Rolleyes:  
А что касается ВТС России с Украиной, мы все знаем удачные примеры Ан-70, вертолетных двигателей, МБР и т.д. Так что...

----------


## AC

*На авианосце им. Масорина будут "МиГи"???*
"В ВМФ рассматривают возможность размещения на будущих российских авианосцах палубных истребителей МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ (27.06.07 17:49:17)
Москва. 27 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские авианосцы в перспективе планируется оснащать многофункциональными истребителями корабельного базирования МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в военном ведомстве. "Такая возможность рассматривается", - сказал один из собеседников агентства. Он отметил, что представители командования морской авиации ВМФ России в среду присутствовали в подмосковном Жуковском, где делегация индийских ВМС ознакомилась с истребителями МиГ-29К/КУБ и наблюдала за их демонстрационными полетами.
Собеседник агентства отметил, что в России есть планы по возобновлению строительства авианосцев. Для базирования на них оптимально подходят истребители МиГ-29К/КУБ. "Это серийные самолеты, они легкие, и лучше, чем какие-либо другие подходят для решения боевых задач при палубном базировании", - отметил собеседник агентства.

----------


## Nazar

> *На авианосце им. Масорина будут "МиГи"???*


Да откуда Вы этот бред берете?, люди которые еще даже не начали его проектировать не знают что на нем будет стоять, а собеседник какого-то агенства уже все решил. Я вчера общался с человеком на эту тему, на флоте еще ничего серьезно по самолету не рассматривается, с таким-же успехом, там может оказаться и Су-33 и абсолютно новый самолет.

----------


## Nazar

> *На авианосце им. Масорина будут "МиГи"???*


Да откуда Вы этот бред берете?, люди которые еще даже не начали его проектировать не знают что на нем будет стоять, а собеседник какого-то агенства уже все решил. Я вчера общался с человеком на эту тему, на флоте еще ничего серьезно по самолету не рассматривается, с таким-же успехом, там может оказаться и Су-33 и абсолютно новый самолет.
Через некоторое время Масорина заменят на Абрамова и все десять раз поменяется, а Масорин уже "на лопате".

----------


## AC

> Да откуда Вы этот бред берете?, люди которые еще даже не начали его проектировать не знают что на нем будет стоять, а собеседник какого-то агенства уже все решил. Я вчера общался с человеком на эту тему, на флоте еще ничего серьезно по самолету не рассматривается, с таким-же успехом, там может оказаться и Су-33 и абсолютно новый самолет.
> Через некоторое время Масорина заменят на Абрамова и все десять раз поменяется, а Масорин уже "на лопате".


Этот "бред" я взял из "Интерфакса-АВН", как видите...
_"ИНТЕРФАКС - АГЕНТСТВО ВОЕННЫХ НОВОСТЕЙ
"Интерфакс-АВН" - единственное в России информационное агентство, профессионально и системно освещающее вопросы национальной безопасности и обороны...
Подписчики Агентства первыми:
узнают о решениях Президента, Правительства РФ по военно-политическим вопросам, получат сообщения о работе Совета безопасности, Министерства обороны, других силовых структур и спецслужб, о положении дел в ВПК...; 
станут обладателями эксклюзивной информации, которая еще недавно была доступна лишь узкому кругу лиц - о деятельности Генерального штаба, главных штабов видов Вооруженных Сил и штабов военных округов и флотов...; 
узнают о ситуации на рынках оружия, о работе государственной компании "Рособоронэкспорт", о готовящихся контрактах на поставку боевой техники и оружия за рубеж. 
В штате Агентства высокопрофессиональные военные специалисты, имеющие большой опыт работы в Министерстве обороны, Генеральном штабе, других силовых структурах и Оборонно-промышленном комплексе. С Агентством сотрудничают ведущие российские военные журналисты. Агентство располагает широкой сетью собственных корреспондентов в центрах дислокации военных округов, флотов и групп войск..."._http://www.militarynews.ru/rabout.asp
 :Biggrin:  
А на самом деле, я с очень большой долей вероятности могу предположить, кто, где, когда и по какому поводу им это "слил"...  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Этот "бред" я взял из "Интерфакса-АВН", как видите...
> [


им нельзя слепо верить, так-же как любой другой прессе :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> Да откуда Вы этот бред берете?, люди которые еще даже не начали его проектировать не знают что на нем будет стоять, а собеседник какого-то агенства уже все решил. Я вчера общался с человеком на эту тему, на флоте еще ничего серьезно по самолету не рассматривается, с таким-же успехом, там может оказаться и Су-33 и абсолютно новый самолет.
> Через некоторое время Масорина заменят на Абрамова и все десять раз поменяется, а Масорин уже "на лопате".


Как-то Вы правдиво говорите по перемещениям в Главном штабе! Может сообщите и по дальнейшим подвижкам по флотам? Было-бы любопытно кое-что узнать. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Как-то Вы правдиво говорите по перемещениям в Главном штабе! Может сообщите и по дальнейшим подвижкам по флотам? Было-бы любопытно кое-что узнать.


Придет время и все узнаете, а пока разговор конкретно по Масорину, тем более все эти кабинетные перестановки , меня абсолютно не волнуют.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скорее всего, он еще будет красавцем. 
> Только под китайским флагом...  
> Ну, продала его Украина. 
> И я не думаю, что отношение Украины изменилась...  
> А что касается ВТС России с Украиной, мы все знаем удачные примеры Ан-70, вертолетных двигателей, МБР и т.д. Так что...


А что это за удачный такой пример с АН-70?  И какие МБР  они нам строят? А насчет МИГов-это, по-моему, такая же ахинея, как и болтовня об авианосце. Если его когда-то и построят, во что я не верю ни на иоту, то к тому времени никто и помнить-то не будет, что были когда-то такие МИГи. Потому что , если индусы их почему-либо не купят, то их и строить не будут: ни К, ни КУБ.

----------


## AC

> И какие МБР они нам строят?


Украина продолжает авторское сопровождение (поддержание, продление ресурса и пр.) МБР РС-20, остающихся в арсеналах РВСН РФ, и их отдельных компонентов. Кроме, того в свое время Украина передала России для испытаний готовые опытные образцы МБР "Тополь-М", головным разработчиком которой в СССР было КБ "Южное", и всю документацию на них. Впрочем, украинские компоненты есть даже в новых ПЛАРБ пр. 955 "Борей" (это которые "Юрий Долгорукий" и пр.)...  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> А что это за удачный такой пример с АН-70?  И какие МБР  они нам строят? А насчет МИГов-это, по-моему, такая же ахинея, как и болтовня об авианосце. Если его когда-то и построят, во что я не верю ни на иоту, то к тому времени никто и помнить-то не будет, что были когда-то такие МИГи. Потому что , если индусы их почему-либо не купят, то их и строить не будут: ни К, ни КУБ.


Контракт подписан, обязаны купить.

----------


## Flicker

Сабж. Ну вот что вы ругаетесь?)))
Так всё и написано:




> "В ВМФ рассматривают возможность размещения на будущих российских авианосцах палубных истребителей МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ (27.06.07 17:49:17) <...>
>  Он отметил, что представители командования морской авиации ВМФ России в среду присутствовали в подмосковном Жуковском, где делегация индийских ВМС ознакомилась с истребителями МиГ-29К/КУБ и наблюдала за их демонстрационными полетами.


Были представители ВМФ в Жуковском? Были.. Ну, сели в курилке и рассмотрели возможность. Типа: "А чё, а ничё..!" А "во всё время разговора царь (представитель) стоял позадь забора".. Вот и сообщил, что слышал.))

Моё мнение, сейчас главное - что бы нормально сдали индийцам 16-ть МиГ-ов, во время и годными к боевому применению. Всёж-таки практически новые машины пошлИ, ещё не освоенные, чтоб "РСК МиГ" воспрянул от застоя, а там поглядим как повернётся, с морской авиацией.

----------


## Nazar

> Сабж. Ну вот что вы ругаетесь?)))


Да собственно мы и не ругались никогда. :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Зато модельки классно получаются!

----------


## Юрий

> Зато модельки классно получаются!


Это точно, уважаемый Холостяк! Если бы моделями в луже воевали, равных бы не было!!!

----------


## Nazar

> Зато модельки классно получаются!


Если-бы Вы знали сколько их пылится в подсобке 1ЦНИИ ВМФ , самые невероятные проекты.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Контракт подписан, обязаны купить.


Вы  невнимательно читаете: я писал не о том что индусы МИГи не купят, а о том,что их строят ТОЛЬКО для индусов, и, если, гипотетически, индусы их не купят, то для себя их строить не будут. А также о том, что когда построят мифический авианосец, то ни К, ни КУБ туда, я думаю, не пойдут потому что уже устареют к тому времени навсегда. Ну, а к появлению НОВЫХ каких-то МИГов (именно новых, а не на базе 29-го) я не верю вообще. К моему огромному сожалению. Обратите также внимание на то, что т.н. МИГ-35  сделан только в расчете на индусов. Никто из министров(ни Иванов, ни новый, ни какой другой) не обмолвились ни словом о возможности закупки 35-х для своих ВВС.

----------


## Chizh

ИМХО
Наши высокие военные делают ставку на грядущий Т-50 (ПАК-ФА) в купе с модернизацией старых самолетов (программы Су-27СМ, Су-25СМ, Су-24М2).

Самолеты Су-35 и МиГ-35 изначально разрабатывались на экспорт, что несколько развязало руки разработчикам и позволило использовать импортную комплектуху.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ИМХО
> Наши высокие военные делают ставку на грядущий Т-50 (ПАК-ФА) в купе с модернизацией старых самолетов (программы Су-27СМ, Су-25СМ, Су-24М2).
> 
> Самолеты Су-35 и МиГ-35 изначально разрабатывались на экспорт, что несколько развязало руки разработчикам и позволило использовать импортную комплектуху.


Наши высокие военные делают ставку на то, чтобы просидеть в своем кресле  как можно дольше, и ради этого они будут болтать о чем угодно: об авианосце, о Т-50, о модернизации и прочих чудесах. Как, я думаю, ты и сам понимаешь, что Т-50 - это большой туман: когда он будет, как он пройдет испытания, когда он появится в полках и в каком кол-ве-все это большой вопрос. То, что я слышал о СУ-25СМ на прошлом салоне-не вдохновило. Почему "заморожен" СУ-25Т(он же СУ-39)-не знаю, он, вроде, больше подходит для борьбы с т.н. терроризмом. Про СУ-24М2 и СУ-27СМ, похоже, тоже больше разговоров-в таких мизерных кол-вах они делаются.
Ну, а какой прок от "развязанных " рук разработчиков-тоже не понять, т.к. о грядущих закупках 35-х МИГов и СУ тоже определенного никто ничего сказать не может. Вообще странная ситуация: страна продает на сторону оружие более современное, чем то, которым обладает сама. Вот уж действительно " нет аналогов в мире".

----------


## Chizh

> Наши высокие военные делают ставку на то, чтобы просидеть в своем кресле  как можно дольше, и ради этого они будут болтать о чем угодно: об авианосце, о Т-50, о модернизации и прочих чудесах.


Да. Есть такое. Кроме того встречаются определенные коммерческие интересы не всегда согласующиеся с интересами государства.




> Как, я думаю, ты и сам понимаешь, что Т-50 - это большой туман: когда он будет, как он пройдет испытания, когда он появится в полках и в каком кол-ве-все это большой вопрос.


Выскажу сугубо личное ИМХО - прогноз, при существующем темпе разработки.
Первый полет пустого самолета на переходных движках - 2009-2010.
Самолет с авионикой и новыми АСП - 2015-2018.
Первые самолеты в частях - 2020.




> То, что я слышал о СУ-25СМ на прошлом салоне-не вдохновило. Почему "заморожен" СУ-25Т(он же СУ-39)-не знаю, он, вроде, больше подходит для борьбы с т.н. терроризмом.


Су-25Т дитя 80-х годов. Вся его начинка устарела еще в прошлом веке.
Су-25СМ относительно дешевая современная модификация повышающая навигационные и боевые возможности, хотя деталей я не знаю.



> Про СУ-24М2 и СУ-27СМ, похоже, тоже больше разговоров-в таких мизерных кол-вах они делаются.


Да. Согласен. Модифицированных самолетов планируется немного.




> Ну, а какой прок от "развязанных " рук разработчиков-тоже не понять, т.к. о грядущих закупках 35-х МИГов и СУ тоже определенного никто ничего сказать не может. Вообще странная ситуация: страна продает на сторону оружие более современное, чем то, которым обладает сама. Вот уж действительно " нет аналогов в мире".


Верно.

----------


## AC

"Строительство авианосца в России *может быть начато после 2015 года*, сообщил журналистам в понедельник в Петропавловске-Камчатском главком ВМФ РФ адмирал флота Владимир Масорин. "Это очень непростой вопрос для каждого государства", - сказал он...
Планируется, что *к концу этого года будут определены параметры* нового авианосца, и после этого начнется его проектирование. "Это очень важно - начать проектировать, пока у нас есть конструкторское бюро, которое может это сделать. Если мы не будем проектировать, то потеряем такую возможность", - пояснил главком ВМФ...".
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../68588479.html

"Это очень дорогостоящая работа, поэтому она будет проводиться по этапам: первый этап - сохранение того авианосца, который есть, для того чтобы не потерять летчиков, не потерять навыки и вообще не потерять авианосную школу, - сказал Масорин. - К концу этого года мы должны определиться с промышленностью, с наукой, институтами, каким мы хотим видеть авианосец, конечно, он должен быть не огромный, не такой как американский, он должен быть достаточно дешевый, под те самолеты, которые есть у нас и разрабатываются, и после этого начнется его проектирование". "Дальше, надеемся, но это уже за пределами 2015 года где-то, начнется строительство этого корабля, по крайней мере, для этого сегодня уже многое делается", - заметил главком. 
Он отметил также, что для подготовки летчиков, которые будут нести службу на авианесущих кораблях, планируется строительство специального тренажера на территории России. "Это достаточно дорогое удовольствие, но без него не будет авианосного флота", - сказал Масорин. 
"Мы хотим сохранить и уметь применять тот авианосец, который есть, потом в перспективе построить ему на замену следующий авианосец, а потом, если будут позволять экономические возможности государства, а, наверное, они позволят, где-то уже через 20-30 лет нам бы хотелось, чтобы, по крайней мере, на Северном флоте была авианосная группировка и на Тихоокеанском флоте хотя бы одна".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1183966604

----------


## Юрий

Очень интересная и содержательная речь. Да уж...

----------


## AC

*Аппетиты растут... Масорин: нам надо 2 АУГ и 6 (шесть!!!) авианосцев.*
"...Через 20-30 лет в Военно-морском флоте России будут две авианосные ударные группировки - на Севере и Дальнем Востоке. Каждая из них будет включать в себя три авианосных корабля. «Один будет находиться в море, второй – готовиться его заменить, третий – стоять при базе», - пояснил главком.
«Сегодня ВМС США планирует иметь в своем боевом составе 13 авианосцев. Нам столько не надо», - сказал Владимир Масорин.
К 2015 году должна быть построена инфраструктура для базирования кораблей класса «авианосец»...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/07/10_07/1_01.html

"...В ВМФ планируется сформировать две ударные авианосные группировки - на Севере и Дальнем Востоке. Каждая группировка будет состоять из трех авианосных кораблей. Один планируют постоянно держать в море, второй в это время станет готовиться к походу, а третий - стоять у родного причала. В отличие от американцев, уже имеющих на вооружении 13 авианосцев, без меры плодить плавучие аэродромы мы не намерены. Эти планы рассчитаны на перспективу и окончательно воплотятся в жизнь через 20 лет...".
http://www.rg.ru/2007/07/10/avianosec.html

----------


## Юрий

> *Аппетиты растут... Масорин: нам надо 2 АУГ и 6 (шесть!!!) авианосцев.*
> "...Через 20-30 лет в Военно-морском флоте России будут две авианосные ударные группировки - на Севере и Дальнем Востоке. Каждая из них будет включать в себя три авианосных корабля. «Один будет находиться в море, второй – готовиться его заменить, третий – стоять при базе», - пояснил главком.
> «Сегодня ВМС США планирует иметь в своем боевом составе 13 авианосцев. Нам столько не надо», - сказал Владимир Масорин.
> К 2015 году должна быть построена инфраструктура для базирования кораблей класса «авианосец»...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2007/07/10_07/1_01.html
> 
> "...В ВМФ планируется сформировать две ударные авианосные группировки - на Севере и Дальнем Востоке. Каждая группировка будет состоять из трех авианосных кораблей. Один планируют постоянно держать в море, второй в это время станет готовиться к походу, а третий - стоять у родного причала. В отличие от американцев, уже имеющих на вооружении 13 авианосцев, без меры плодить плавучие аэродромы мы не намерены. Эти планы рассчитаны на перспективу и окончательно воплотятся в жизнь через 20 лет...".
> http://www.rg.ru/2007/07/10/avianosec.html


Вот и я уже свое мнение высказал, "Очень" "убедительная" речь!!!!!

----------


## Forger

Впервые руководство ВМФ признает, что им нужен АВ. Деньги есть, верфи - тоже есть ( либо в Питере, либо у хохлов за газ, в крайнем случае -ждать, когда на Севере что-то подобное построится). Самолеты - есть.

----------


## AC

> Впервые руководство ВМФ признает, что им нужен АВ. Деньги есть, верфи - тоже есть (либо в Питере, либо у хохлов за газ, в крайнем случае - ждать, когда на Севере что-то подобное построится). Самолеты - есть.


Денег нет, до 2015 г., по крайней мере...
Самолетов тоже нет никаких новых, пока...

----------


## fulcrum

Главком ВМФ сказал что до 15-го года в строю будет "Кузя", а после собираются создать 2 ударные группировки по 3 авианосца в каждой.
Кстати, на Камчатке строят базу для атомных субмарин типа "Борей" (гарнзон Вилючинск), построена уже одна такая подлодка, две на подходе (строят в Северодвинске).

----------


## AC

> Кстати, на Камчатке строят базу для атомных субмарин типа "Борей" (гарнзон Вилючинск), построена уже одна такая подлодка...


Ну вот теперь пусть она, построенная, немного поплавает, для начала... И главное -- чтобы ракет ей вовремя подвезли...  :Smile:

----------


## Sizif

"МиГ-29К: ЕЩЕ ОДИН ВЗЛЕТ" 
(ПОРА ДУМАТЬ И О САМОЛЕТАХ ДЛЯ БУДУЩЕГО РОССИЙСКОГО АВИАНОСЦА )
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...les.defence_02
-------------------

"Вооруженное ограбление"
(Как продавали авианосец «Адмирал Горшков»)http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2007/59/10.html

----------


## airwolf

http://www.rol.ru/news/misc/news/07/07/10_035.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Я бы не стал так категорично говорить "восстановит", я бы сказал: "говорит о намерении восстановить"?  т.к. еще неизвестно, как оно там восстановится. Интересно также прикинуть, что  к 27-му году(!) Российский ВМФ может быть превзойдет уровень советского ВМФ 80-х годов, т.е. разница к тому времени будет в 40 лет! На уровне какого же года по сравнению с СССР находится российский флот сейчас?

----------


## Юрий

> Я бы не стал так категорично говорить "восстановит", я бы сказал: "говорит о намерении восстановить"?  т.к. еще неизвестно, как оно там восстановится. Интересно также прикинуть, что  к 27-му году(!) Российский ВМФ может быть превзойдет уровень советского ВМФ 80-х годов, т.е. разница к тому времени будет в 40 лет! На уровне какого же года по сравнению с СССР находится российский флот сейчас?


Очевидно, года этак 1919-1920, так как у царской России флот был, в принципе неплохой. Владимир Васильевич, как я считаю, делает сейчас очень многое для восстановления Российских ВМФ.

----------


## Forger

> Очевидно, года этак 1919-1920, так как у царской России флот был, в принципе неплохой. Владимир Васильевич, как я считаю, делает сейчас очень многое для восстановления Российских ВМФ.


Вы о чем? К этому году Россия имела бы 4 линкора и 4 линейных крейсера на Балтике, 4 линкора на ЧФ и все. Были проекты, но они планировались уже в ходе войны, так что в мирное время их бы и не построили. Мелкий береговой флот для борьбы с турками и немцами , опираясь на минные заграждения. Две тихокеанские эскадры, равные японскому флоту сформировать бы не смогли. О рамсах с Англией вообще лучше не говорить

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вы о чем? К этому году Россия имела бы 4 линкора и 4 линейных крейсера на Балтике, 4 линкора на ЧФ и все. Были проекты, но они планировались уже в ходе войны, так что в мирное время их бы и не построили. Мелкий береговой флот для борьбы с турками и немцами , опираясь на минные заграждения. Две тихокеанские эскадры, равные японскому флоту сформировать бы не смогли. О рамсах с Англией вообще лучше не говорить


Так, простите. я не понял: у нас сейчас сильнее флот или нет, чем в России в 19-20 годах? Что-то я сейчас линкоров не наблюдаю, тем более 8-ми штук. Мелкий береговой флот существует и сейчас для борьбы с японцами, далее по тексту.

----------


## Forger

Сегодня флот может вынести из истории любую страну, за исключением США (и то, скорее всего). Для решения стратегических задач сегодня линкоры не нужны. Но и для противоборства с одной взятой страной в безъядерном конфликте(кроме США) флота в составе 1 АВ, 1 тяжелого атомного крейсера, 3 ракетных крейсеров, 15 эсминцев и БПК, 20 ПЛ хватит. Другое дело, что они растащены по четырем театрам...

----------


## Nazar

> Сегодня флот может вынести из истории любую страну, за исключением США (и то, скорее всего). Для решения стратегических задач сегодня линкоры не нужны. Но и для противоборства с одной взятой страной в безъядерном конфликте(кроме США) флота в составе 1 АВ, 1 тяжелого атомного крейсера, 3 ракетных крейсеров, 15 эсминцев и БПК, 20 ПЛ хватит. Другое дело, что они растащены по четырем театрам...


А откуда Вы взяли авианосец и ТАКР ?  Вы вкурсе их сегодняшнего состояния и боеготовности?

----------


## Forger

ТАКР - это Тяжелый Аванесущий крейсер. Кузя на ходу - 18 -20 узлов может дать, самолеты летают, летчики есть. Петя Первый на ходу, стрелял недавно главным калибром... Читайте "Красную звезду"

----------


## Nazar

> ТАКР - это Тяжелый Аванесущий крейсер. Кузя на ходу - 18 -20 узлов может дать, самолеты летают, летчики есть. Петя Первый на ходу, стрелял недавно главным калибром... Читайте "Красную звезду"


Зачем мне читать "Красную Звезду" , если я регулярно бываю на Северном флоте, постоянно общаюсь со своими однакашниками там служащими, в прошлом году был на заводе в Росте и достаточно хорошо знаю обстановку в 279 полку .
Я согласен, есть и летчики ( которых к сожалению по пальцам пересчитать можно), есть летающие машины ( которых к еще большему сожалению на одну эскадрилию набирается), летают летчики то-же, в этом году с палубы целый один раз (если НИТКУ не считать и плановые полеты). И Петя Первый на ходу , но на "малом" :Frown:  , 
А Кузнецов превратился в платформу для полетов, которая из акватории Баренцова моря вряд-ли выдет  :Frown:  



> ТАКР - это Тяжелый Аванесущий крейсер


Ой извините, буковку Р в середине пропустил, только суть от этого не изменилась.

----------


## AC

> А Кузнецов превратился в платформу для полетов, которая из акватории Баренцова моря вряд-ли выдет


В этом году -- точно вряд ли выйдет...  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Аппетиты растут... Масорин: нам надо 2 АУГ и 6 (шесть!!!) авианосцев.*
> "...Через 20-30 лет в Военно-морском флоте России будут две авианосные ударные группировки - на Севере и Дальнем Востоке. Каждая из них будет включать в себя три авианосных корабля. «Один будет находиться в море, второй – готовиться его заменить, третий – стоять при базе», - пояснил главком.
> «Сегодня ВМС США планирует иметь в своем боевом составе 13 авианосцев. Нам столько не надо», - сказал Владимир Масорин.
> К 2015 году должна быть построена инфраструктура для базирования кораблей класса «авианосец»...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2007/07/10_07/1_01.html
> 
> "...В ВМФ планируется сформировать две ударные авианосные группировки - на Севере и Дальнем Востоке. Каждая группировка будет состоять из трех авианосных кораблей. Один планируют постоянно держать в море, второй в это время станет готовиться к походу, а третий - стоять у родного причала. В отличие от американцев, уже имеющих на вооружении 13 авианосцев, без меры плодить плавучие аэродромы мы не намерены. Эти планы рассчитаны на перспективу и окончательно воплотятся в жизнь через 20 лет...".
> http://www.rg.ru/2007/07/10/avianosec.html


Между прочим, в это воскресение по телеку(если кто смотрел) Масорин отперся от 6-ти авианосцев, сказав, что ничего такого не говорил, что все это выдумала пресса. Якобы он говорил только о поддержании в б/г Кузнецова (которого некоторые по-свойски называют Кузей), а потом.только построить 1(!) а/носец, ну, а уж только после него строить еще. Так что, как я и говорил, не раскатывайте губу, уважаемые: в обозримом будущем мощный флот России "не грозит".

----------


## AC

> Между прочим, в это воскресение по телеку(если кто смотрел) Масорин отперся от 6 авианосцев, сказав, что ничего такого не говорил, что все это выдумала пресса. Якобы он говорил только о поддержании в б/г Кузнецова (которого некоторые по-свойски называют Кузей), а потом.только построить 1(!) а/носец, ну, а уж только после него строить еще. Так что, как я и говорил, не раскатывайте губу, уважаемые: в обозримом будущем мощный флот России "не грозит".


Ага... Вправили мозги адмиралу пиарщики... Слава Богу...  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Между прочим, в это воскресение по телеку(если кто смотрел) Масорин отперся от 6-ти авианосцев, сказав, что ничего такого не говорил, что все это выдумала пресса. Якобы он говорил только о поддержании в б/г Кузнецова (которого некоторые по-свойски называют Кузей), *а потом.только построить 1(!) а/носец,* ну, а уж только после него строить еще. Так что, как я и говорил, не раскатывайте губу, уважаемые: в обозримом будущем мощный флот России "не грозит".


-  А что я писал, господа, в посте #6 этой темы? Вот адмирал его прочёл, и скорректировал своё прежнее опрометчивое решение!  :Biggrin:  

juky-puky 30.05.2007, 17:54  #6 
Нынешней России *нужен 1 (один), но приличный авианосец*, с ЯСУ, паровыми катапультами, достаточным числом самолётов для:
1. Тренировок соответствующих моряков и лётчиков в надежде на светлое будущее.
2. Для престижа и представительства.
Никакой реальной пользы в плане военном от него сегодня и в ближайшем будущем ждать нельзя.

----------


## FLOGGER

> -  А что я писал, господа, в посте #6 этой темы? Вот адмирал его прочёл, и скорректировал своё прежнее опрометчивое решение!  
> 
> juky-puky 30.05.2007, 17:54  #6 
> Нынешней России *нужен 1 (один), но приличный авианосец*, с ЯСУ, паровыми катапультами, достаточным числом самолётов для:
> 1. Тренировок соответствующих моряков и лётчиков в надежде на светлое будущее.
> 2. Для престижа и представительства.
> Никакой реальной пользы в плане военном от него сегодня и в ближайшем будущем ждать нельзя.


Юки, давай перселяйся взад-будешь Главкомом ВМФ.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну, все таки он прав, реально военной пользы от 1 АУГ крайне мало. Эффект присутствия разве что забыл упомянуть.
Италия и Испания, имея в своем составе по 1 скромной АУГ, расчитывают только на комплексные действия в составе вмс НАТО.
По отдельности толку от них крайне мало. Это как Аргентина, имея в соем составе авианосец(5е Мая), так и не решилась на его использование, видимо под впечатлением от потопления Адмирала Бельграно...
По итогу Скайхоки действовали на пределе радиуса, что вкупе с конструктивными особенностями машины(отсутствие резервирования систем  и защиты) повлекло за собой катастрофические потери.
С другой стороны, возможно необходимо иметь несколько так называемых "средних" авианосцев, способных реально решать ограниченный круг задач. Несколько таких ауг наверно имели бы больший потенциал их непосредственного использования по назначению, чем 1 "крутой" авианосец(читай АУГ).
Ваше мнение?

----------


## Andreya

Что бы начинать  строить даже небольшие авианесущие корабли, в каких либо количествах, нужно хотя бы на 30 лет вперед, на ближайшую обозримую перспективу, иметь четкое стратегическое и геополитическое  представление о том, какое место в общей военной стратегии России (военной доктрине) будет занимать ВМФ. Безусловно Авианосец эффективный инструмент военного влияния на приморских ТВД, а США превратили его, вообще, в инструмент глобального доминирования, конечно применительно к ограниченным региональным конфликтам в различных районах мира. 
    Что хотим от АУГ мы, в каких задачах и в каких районах будут они использоваться?
    Никто по этому вопросу "не мычит и не телиться".
    Если Россия имеет виды, в умах своих стратегов, на возврат присутствя, в интересующих ее районах мирового океана(опять же каких?) и хотя бы минимальное там военное влияние то это один вопрос, а если мы позиционируем себя, как просто государство имеющее интересы в ближней приморской зоне и на шельфе, и в ближайшие 50 лет никуда не рыпнемся, это совершенно другое. Для разных задач разные корабли. Но корабль, тем более авианосец, это оружие с достаточно долгим циклом использования и поэтому, если его проектировать и строить, нужно, как можно лучше задумываться о будущем, а уж какой самолет на него будет садится, это все таки не стратегическая, а больше тактическая и техническая задачи.
    Один Авианосец я думаю никому в военно-стратегическом плане в России не нужен, а если и нужен то после постройки, его лучше сразу отогнать в строгинскую пойму в музей ВМФ имени тов. Лужкова, такая демонстрация флага намного нагляднее(для иностранных туристов) и дешевля для Родины.

----------


## Холостяк

Индия строит пока один авианосец, правда сроки окончания его продлены. 
Ссылка от первоисточника: 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/I...ow/2269772.cms

----------


## SergM

Я бы сказал, что России было бы достаточно на всю ОБОЗРИМУЮ перспективу 2х, НО ЯДЕРНЫХ авианосцев, в отличие от мазутного "авианосца" с раскозленными котлами - "Кузнецова". 2 потому что соотвествует всего 2м возможным местам их действий и дислокации - Северный флот, Тихоокеанский флот. Там бы они и могли оперировать круглогодично на унифицированных атомно-ледокольных реакторах, обучая соотвествующие авиа-экипажи и  проводя тестирование-учения техники.

----------


## Andreya

А почему не четыре? Два на одном ТВД и два на втором, как вы сказали. Для действий в ближней и дальней операционной зоне.

----------


## SergM

2 а не 4 потому что:
1) как и было замечено выше такое оружие локальной агрессии, каковым является авианосец для России в плане обороны не является основным (основным флотским оружием глобальной обороны являются подводные атомные крейсера с баллистическими ракетами) а для локальной агрессии оно-авианосное оружие НЕ нужно вообще в таких количествах, в каких его имеет некоторое государство постоянно пытающееся учреждать свой миропорядок во всех точках планеты Земля - 12 постоянных авианосных группировок.
2)Содержание даже одного атомного авианосца (а нынешний неатомный - "Кузя" является страшной обузой и обремением в наших совсем не тропических морях - попробуте хотя бы достать деньги на его круглогодичную топку? - не хотите - тогда грейтесь буржуйками в печках и каждый год меняйте трубопроводы) как это выявлено уже по общемировому опыту (как и всякого ядерного военного корабля) требует постоянного налия 2х ! полноценных сменных экипажей к нему!!!! И если в случае АПЛ- 100 человек - это нормально, то в случае авианосца - это требует от флота содержания на каждый авианосец практически 2х полноценных пехотных (флотских) дивизий !!!!! -2*2500 человек является чудовищно ресурсо-ёмким транжирством, отвлекая на себя к тому же наиболее квалифицированный и профессиональный персонал ВМФ - в машинный зал авианосца двоечника и неуча не поставишь - те же американцы на сменных началах студентов-практикантов привлекают. А в силу неагрессивности политики России всё это выглядит совершенно неуместным транжирством в ущерб основной боевой силе флота - АПЛ.
   Я уверен, что учитывая именно этот фактор - кадрово-ресурсный адмиралы флота быстро дали задний ход, несмотря на обычный военный подход - чем больше - тем лучше.  Содержание же по непонятным причинам 4х авианосцев - 10 000 человек постоянного состава в трудоступных местах обескровит весь флот.

----------


## Andreya

Сергей вы конечно правы по поводу количества, но у меня очень сильные сомнения по поводу места постройки. Где строить авианосец, после потери идеального места, для постройки 50 тыс. тонной махины, николаевского завода? Севмаш-АПЛ да, надводные очень мало опыта, и вообще Север. Питер по моему неподходит по географическим параметрам.

----------


## Орех18

Да может он нам и не нужен авианосец ,только Тимур Апакидзе и все его летчики которые спасали корабль чтобы его не продали и все их заслуги ,в неудел ????
Да с другой точки зрения зачем они нам ,большие затраты ,а есть нормальный северный флот где мощные апл и на камчатке ,балтика ,а на черном море только дизельки и то раз два и обчелся ,он нужен только для черного и средиземного моря ???Хотя ,может и парочку нужно ,да кстати есть проект нового который может быть может быть будет к 2020 году ,точно такой же по форме только две посадочные палубы с одной стороны и с дугой ,если кому надо я поищу у меня есть, все что есть о нем напишу .

----------


## Mad_cat

Считаю, что нам нужен авианосец, точнее 2 как мин (на Северном и на ТОФ). Т.к. страны Азии (Япония, Юж. Корея, Китай, Индия) за последние годы активно наращивают свои ВС и ВМФ в частности. Обладание двумя АУГ  позволит обеспечить присутствие российского флота во всех основных  акваториях мирового океана (Средиземное море, Сев.Атлантика, Тихий и Индийский океаны).  Наличие авиации в составе соединения позволит иметь полноценную ПВО и свободно решать задачи без прикрытия обычной авиации. По большому счету сейчас в случае серьезного конфликта флот от берега дальше радиуса действия ИА не отойдет (кроме АПЛ), а если  отойдет то бесславно погибнет.



> кстати есть проект нового который может быть может быть будет к 2020 году ,точно такой же по форме только две посадочные палубы с одной стороны и с дугой ,если кому надо я поищу у меня есть, все что есть о нем напишу .


Конечно интересно!

----------


## Орех18

Есть официальный документ ("основы военно морской деятельности рф")в соответствии с которыми Россия обязана взяться за старое -обзавестись авианосцами .Первый из них должен быть заложен до 2010года (ст.12п4) приоритетные направления .............Должен быть оснащен самым лучшим ,противолодочные ,высокоточ,авиакомплексами .........Он будет безусловноатомным водоизмещение 65т тонн длина 350м ,ширина 70,50 самолетов (скорее всего миг 29корабельные модифицированные ,15,20 противолодочны х вертолетов ,будет иметь необычную конфигурацию :1 палуба для взлета другая для посадки ,все другие параметры засекречены ,проект по неподтвержденным данным имеет название "Владимир ".Самолеты могут одновременно взлетать (1)и садиться (2),на разные палубы фото не могу показать ,как кузя ,только если смотреть в корму то не только слева как у кузи ,но и справа тоже палуба ,управление все в центре...

----------


## Nazar

> Есть официальный документ....


Господи, где Вы это вычитали. Нет подобного документа, ровно как и нет подобного названия, ровно как и нет , даже теоретически, возможности посадки одновременно двух самолетов. Вы что-то сильно напутали, или неправильно поняли. :Frown:  14

----------


## Орех18

Я бы показал он не могу ,пишу с телефона ,элементарно можно сажать 2 самолета ,и есть это ,блин ,если бы мог я бы тебе эту статью лично в руки вручил ,и потом не вериться не надо ,я не для вас это писал ,есть еще другие люди ,которые может тоже слышали про это .

----------


## Орех18

Да ,кто нибудь фото липецких сушек покажет ?Чем они так вызвали восторг ?

----------


## Nazar

> Я бы показал он не могу ,пишу с телефона ,элементарно можно сажать 2 самолета ,и есть это ,блин ,если бы мог я бы тебе эту статью лично в руки вручил ,и потом не вериться не надо ,я не для вас это писал ,есть еще другие люди ,которые может тоже слышали про это .


Все все все, молчу .  :Smile:  Все есть и авианосец с двумя посадочными палубами , с загадочным названием Владимир ( видимо в честь ВВП) и официальный документ с названием "Основы военно морской деятельности РФ" , который кого-то к чему-то обязывает, вот только все это существует в чем-то больном воображении. В 1 ЦНИИ ВМФ об этом не знают.
А теперь предположу то о чем вы говорите. В 70-80х годах существовал проект 1102 ( емнип)  это был двухпалубный авианосец катамаранного типа, макет которого до сих пор стоит в макетной комнате 1ЦНИИ ВМФ, но у него при возможности одновременной посадки двух самолетов , была возможность одновременного взлета четырех. То-же что говорите вы взлет одного и посадка двух - это бред, потому-что основная задача авианосца это выпустить самолеты как можно быстрее, а уже потом их посадить ( это я вам простым языком объясняю).
По поводу вручения статей лично в руки, их можно вручить столько , что станет сложно с ними что-то сделать, да и статей бывает много , особенно в публичной прессе.
"Никогда не читайте советских газет за обедом" (с) 
пр-р Преображенский.

----------


## SergM

:Smile:   :Tongue:  
Всё, о чём зашла речь сейчас - настолько секретно, что, похоже в соотвествующих Органах, точнее, в Самом Главном Тайном Кабинете Соотвествующего Главного Органа, о существовании Которого, даже и не знают во всех остальных Органах, как раз сейчас, именно сейчас,мало кому известное Совершенно Секретное Очень Важное Лицо решает уже не столько судьбу этого форуму - тут всё ясно - уже завтро этот форум бесследно исчезнет, выдавая при загрузке "Error 404. HTTP page loading error.", но теперь уже решается и наша собственная судьба - мы тоже будем все быстро и дружно тайно ликвидированы в самое ближайшее время :Eek:  

"Нет ничего такого тайного, что не стало бы явным" Евангелие, Иисус Христос.

P.S. А авианосец к тому времени, заложенный, конечно будет носить загадочно-грозное название - ВВП :) , в латинском варианте - "VVP", весь мир задрожит от страха вспоминая грозное имя нынешней Российской Президентской библиотеки. :)

----------


## Andreya

А может отобрать Николаевский завод, агрессивным поглощением.

----------


## Mad_cat

> только если смотреть в корму то не только слева как у кузи ,но и справа тоже палуба ,управление все в центре...


Очень странно, со времен ВОВ известно, что "остров" должен быть строго по правому борту авианосца (это снижает аварийность).



> А может отобрать Николаевский завод, агрессивным поглощением.


В Северодвинске строится стапель для судов(кораблей) водоимещением до 100тыс. В первую очередь для танкеров, конечно, но ежели будут деньги можно и авианосец построить.



> Да ,кто нибудь фото липецких сушек покажет ?Чем они так вызвали восторг ?


На фото  ничего особенного не увидишь :Frown:  Лучше поищи на youtube видео, - оно того стоит!
Например, здесь  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTetPxdZNw8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1FG3OH58-4
Качество не очень, но тем не менее...

----------


## Любомирский

> А может отобрать Николаевский завод, агрессивным поглощением.


Да не вопрос. Хотите ещё часть ОПЗ прикупить? У нас крупные предприятия оборонного значения продают - так сказать, госказну пополняют и я не удивлюсь, если завтра Николаевский судоремонтный продадут.

----------


## Andreya

Это было бы, крайне правильно, в виде гипотезы конечно, чем корячиться в Северодвинске при "большом минусе" с сентября по май. Лодочки то, по большей части, все под крышей собирают, а вот авианосец  под крышу загнать очень проблематично, хотя с дуру можно, известно что сломать, и большую крышу построить. Ну а, баржам-танкерам, конечно все фиолетово.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Да не вопрос. Хотите ещё часть ОПЗ прикупить? У нас крупные предприятия оборонного значения продают - так сказать, госказну пополняют и я не удивлюсь, если завтра Николаевский судоремонтный продадут.


Боже упаси! Геморроя будет как от Байконура с Севастополем вместе взятых :Eek:

----------


## Орех18

Ну палуба с обеих сторон

----------


## Nazar

> Ну палуба с обеих сторон


Еще раз Вам говорю, если Вы ничего не путаете, Вы видели не более чем фантазию какого-нибудь журналамера. Послушайте людей, которые несколько больше чем Вы , владеют информацией по этому вопросу. :Wink:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Ну палуба с обеих сторон


Если посадочная палуба справа от надстройки, то садиться на корабль надо против его хода  :Wink:

----------


## Орех18

Я сказал что видел ,не знаю что куда должно садиться ,там 1посадочная 2 взлетные ,вот возьмите кузю ,и если смотреть ему на нос то с лева такая же палуба как и справа только для взлета а не посадки она паралльна надстройки а не под углом как посадочная ,если смотреть в корму то справа эта взлетная палуба ,только не пойму ,она без трамплина ,другая основная как у кузи ,че одной с трамплина прыгают ,а другие как с бетонки обычной ?И это почему у американцев они без трамплинов ,почему у нас не так ?

----------


## Любомирский

У амеров стоит паровая катапульта. грубо говоря - они выбрасывают самолёты с паубы этой катапультой.

----------


## juky-puky

> И это почему у американцев они без трамплинов ,почему у нас не так ?


- У американцев на крупных авианосцах до четырёх катапульт. И они, работая последовательно,  могут выбрасывать самолёты весом до 40 тонн со скоростью до 300 км/час с интервалом в 30 секунд. 
Надо делать так же.

----------


## Ил76

Конечно надо но как ?

----------


## Nazar

> да кстати есть проект нового который может быть может быть будет к 2020 году


Сейчас нет ни одного проекта авианосца , который может быть построен.
Решение о  выдачи ТЗ и начале проектирования , должно быть принято к началу восьмого года. Так что не надо вводить в заблуждение людей и журнальные рисунки выдавать за проекты.



> Я сказал что видел ,не знаю что куда должно садиться ,там 1посадочная 2 взлетные


В прошлый раз Вы говорили о одной взлетной и двух посадочных. Определитесь. :Tongue:

----------


## Ил76

Ошибся в первый раз

----------


## Холостяк

Наткнулся на такую картинку... Источник вроде ИТАР-ТАСС... Хотя они переводят стрелку на НАВАЛ ТЕХнолоджи...
http://arms-tass.su/?page=categ&cid=44

----------


## Lelick009

Епрст, опять этот пресловутый ЯК-41М (раз, наверное, пятый за день).
Интересно узнать его предысторию, кто первый "ступил", и исковеркал бедный ЯК-141.
Думаю доверять "картинкам" с такими надписями, уважаемому Холостяку не стоит.

----------


## Nazar

Як-41 это официальное обозначение самолета в КБ Яковлева, а вот первый полет предсерийного самолета проходил под обозначением Як-141 ,  просто из-за невыполнения сроков проведения летных испытаний, несколько раз менялось название самолета.

----------


## Lelick009

Это понятно, но вопросы не по номеру , а по "Букве", почему 41М?, как может этот экземпляр быть модернизированным?

И вообще вокруг ЯК-141 (давайте так его называть) ситуация непонятная:
При разработке "будущего Кузнецова" учитывалась возможность размещения, опять же "будущего ЯК-141".
Появление же модернизированной версии (141М), вернее информации о ней намного позже - 1990-1991гг.

Ни чего не понял.

----------


## Nazar

> Это понятно, но вопросы не по номеру , а по "Букве", почему 41М?, как может этот экземпляр быть модернизированным?


Так я же уже сказал, изначально самолет проектировался как Як-41 , в 84 году не выполнили сроки по сдаче самолета к летным испытаниям, а в 86 году вышло новое постановление о создании самолети Як-41М , используя наработки по самолету Як-41. Все просто.
И Як-141 в его летном варианте , изначально был уже с литерой "М"

----------


## Lelick009

Если, я правильно понял, вывод такой:
ЯК-41 - аванпроект,
ЯК-41М - предсерийный,
ЯК-141(М) - один из четырех серийных.

Вопрос возник из-за отсутствия "м", у самих Яковлевцев, на их сайте.

----------


## Nazar

Как такогого самолета Як-141М не должно было быть в серии , это название приняли только на стадию летных испытаний. А в серию он должен был пойти именно как Як-41М . Примерно такая-же ситуация как с Су-27К и Су-33.

----------


## Геннадий

Мечтать не вредно.
Во-первых, у страны нет на строительство денег. ВООБЩЕ НЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Во-вторых, у страны был авианосец, построенный примерно на 70-80%. И даже его после развала СССР не смогли построить. Сейчас думают, кому его продать. Он уже лет 15 ржавеет, недостроенный.
В-третьих. Как правильно писали другие авторы, содержание стоит денег. Кто-нибудь здесь есть хоть один, кто реально знает, сколько стоит денег (не в деревянных рублях, а в валюте) 1 день содержания авианосца.
В-четвертых. У России нет места, где можно было бы построить что-то сопоставимое по вооружениям и размерам с тем, что строят, например, США.
И в пятых. Знаете, сколько списывали "левой" саляры капитан и нач.тех.порта, когда несколько лет назад единственный авианоцец россии (бывший Тбилиси, его несколько раз переименовывали) стоял года два на плановом ремонте. Саляру списывали, как будто он все эти годы плыл на полном ходу... Их конечно посадили. Но суть не в этом. У нас воровали и будут воровать. А когда бабла и так нет, то увы...Хорошо, что хоть по одному Ту-160 в год выпускают, и первую ядерную подлодку после развала СССР спустили на воду.

----------


## Flicker

> Мечтать не вредно.
> Во-первых, у страны нет на строительство денег. ВООБЩЕ НЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


У *страны* денег полно, а не вообще нет. Просто у правительства сейчас другие приоритеты.  Будет принято решение - будут и деньги, не в них дело.




> Во-вторых, у страны был авианосец, построенный примерно на 70-80%. И даже его после развала СССР не смогли построить. Сейчас думают, кому его продать. Он уже лет 15 ржавеет, недостроенный.


Поясните, пожлуйста если не трудно, какой корабль Вы имеете в виду, и где конкретно он ржавеет? Просто я не в курсе и ничего не нашёл.




> В-третьих. Как правильно писали другие авторы, содержание стоит денег. Кто-нибудь здесь есть хоть один, кто реально знает, сколько стоит денег (не в деревянных рублях, а в валюте) 1 день содержания авианосца.


Сколько стоит - не знаю. А чем Вас рубли не устраивают? Лень пересчитать, по текущему курсу?))




> В-четвертых. У России нет места, где можно было бы построить что-то сопоставимое по вооружениям и размерам с тем, что строят, например, США.


Это верно. Только причём здесь "сопоставимое по вооружениям"??? У Штатов что, по сравнению с Россией, есть какое-то "вундерваффе"?)) 




> У нас воровали и будут воровать.


Везде воруют.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Во-вторых, у страны был авианосец, построенный примерно на 70-80%. И даже его после развала СССР не смогли построить. Сейчас думают, кому его продать. Он уже лет 15 ржавеет, недостроенный.


Кузнецов - в строю, Варяг продали китайцам, Ульяновск разобрали на стапеле, Адмирал Горшков перестраивают в полноценный авианосец для ВМС Индии.

----------


## AC

> ...Адмирал Горшков перестраивают в полноценный авианосец для ВМС Индии.


Там все входит в окончательный клинч:
http://www.rg.ru/2007/10/11/kreiser.html

----------


## Nazar

> И в пятых. Знаете, сколько списывали "левой" саляры капитан и нач.тех.порта, когда несколько лет назад единственный авианоцец россии (бывший Тбилиси, его несколько раз переименовывали) стоял года два на плановом ремонте. Саляру списывали, как будто он все эти годы плыл на полном ходу... Их конечно посадили.


По всем Вашим пунктам , разнести Вас можно в пух, ибо я достаточно хорошо знаю состояние дел , на стадии подготовки проектного задания будущего авианосца и состояние дел нынешнего.
А вот по пятому пункту , будьте добры фамилии вышеозвученых людей и в каком именно году их осудили . Дело в том , что с момента приписки Кузнецова к СФ , некоторых его капитанов  знал лично , а в 99 году , будучи  курсантом , проходил на нем практику в Североморске , про факты воровства и списания, ничего говорить не буду, ибо не в моем стиле балаболить то , о чем я не знаю, но факта осуждения капитана Кузнецова, не припомню .
Ваше слово , что-бы Ваш текст не выглядел голословным. :Wink:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> В-четвертых. У России нет места, где можно было бы построить что-то сопоставимое по вооружениям и размерам с тем, что строят, например, США.


Тут вы не правы. Стоить есть где, и именно под специфику этой верфи будет проектироваться авианосец.

----------


## AC

> Тут вы не правы. Стоить есть где, и именно под специфику этой верфи будет проектироваться авианосец.


А мне всегда казалось, что корабли, и авианосцы в том числе, должны проектироваться под специфику возлагаемых на них боевых задач, под особенности их боевой службы и т. п., а верфь должна быть соответствующей... А если танцевать от "специфики верфи", то этак можно далеко зайти в проектных изысканиях...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> ...Знаете, сколько списывали "левой" саляры капитан и нач.тех.порта, когда несколько лет назад единственный авианоцец россии (бывший Тбилиси, его несколько раз переименовывали) стоял года два на плановом ремонте. Саляру списывали, как будто он все эти годы плыл на полном ходу... Их конечно посадили...


"Капитан" авианосца называется командиром.
Я не слышал, чтобы судили кого-то из командиров "Кузнецова".
Или Вы про каких-то тыловиков?
И что такое "тех.порт"?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> А мне всегда казалось, что корабли, и авианосцы в том числе, должны проектироваться под специфику возлагаемых на них боевых задач, под особенности их боевой службы и т. п., а верфь должна быть соответствующей... А если танцевать от "специфики верфи", то этак можно далеко зайти в проектных изысканиях...


К сожалению, нашим конструктрам придется серъезно считаться с возможностями стапелей. Прежде всего по габаритам.

----------


## AC

> К сожалению, нашим конструктрам придется серъезно считаться с возможностями стапелей. Прежде всего по габаритам.


Это значит, что флот рискует получить очередной "недоавианосец" -- как это и было до сих пор... Все-таки, если уж мы стали такмими богатыми (см. выше: "У страны денег полно..."), то сначала надо построить верфь, а потом уже на ней -- тот корабль, который нужен, а не "возможен"...  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Это значит, что флот рискует получить очередной "недоавианосец" -- как это и было до сих пор... Все-таки, если уж мы стали такмими богатыми (см. выше: "У страны денег полно..."), то сначала надо построить верфь, а потом уже на ней -- тот корабль, который нужен, а не "возможен"...


Повторяю - верфь есть. Авианосец будет создаваться легкий. Т.е. эскортный авианосец по-сути. Строить собираются на Севмаше, на уже имеющихся мощностях. Пятидесятый цех как раз и строился под большие корабли (линкоры Советский Союз). Т.е. никакого строительства новых ниток и новых цехов не будет под эти цели.

----------


## AC

> Повторяю - верфь есть. Авианосец будет создаваться легкий. Т.е. эскортный авианосец по-сути. Строить собираются на Севмаше, на уже имеющихся мощностях. Пятидесятый цех как раз и строился под большие корабли (линкоры Советский Союз). Т.е. никакого строительства новых ниток и новых цехов не будет под эти цели.


Тут надо всегда делать одну поправку: решения о строительстве авианосца пока как такового нет и денег на него в Госпрограмме вооружений до 2015 г. тоже нет.  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Тут надо всегда делать одну поправку: решения о строительстве авианосца пока как такового нет и денег на него в Госпрограмме вооружений до 2015 г. тоже нет.


К сожалению, в настоящее время, не могу больше ничего добавить по данному вопросу.

----------


## Mad_cat

Полгода назад появилась информация, что на Севмаше строят стапель для кораблей водоизмещением до 100тыс. В первую очередь эти мощности предназначены для обновления танкерного флота, но была указана возможность строительства авианосца. С тех пор правда ничего про это не слышно. Мое мнение - были б деньги, а за местом и конструкцией корабля дело не встанет. Оч хорошо, если Горшков достанется нашему флоту, но тут есть куча факторов. Во-первых, под авианосец разрабатывается МиГ29к(на индийские деньги), во-вторых, Индия собирается в ближайшее время списать единственный авианосец и Харриеры, составляющие основу его крыла, а когда они построят свой(и построят ли) непонятно. Ну и самое главное- деньги! Нужно оплатить перестройку корабля и постройку/доводку МиГа. Кстати, у кого-нибудь есть информация о макс взлетном весе при эксплуатации МиГа с трамплина? А то может получится как с Су33... :Confused:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Полгода назад появилась информация, что на Севмаше строят стапель для кораблей водоизмещением до 100тыс. В первую очередь эти мощности предназначены для обновления танкерного флота, но была указана возможность строительства авианосца. С тех пор правда ничего про это не слышно.


Дык танкеры и так строят в 50-м цехе. 




> Мое мнение - были б деньги, а за местом и конструкцией корабля дело не встанет.


Мое мнение, что были бы деньги - надо строить верфь там, где теплее. Хотя бы в Питере. Севмаш и Звездочка тратят громадные деньги на обогрев и обеспечение эксплуатации зданий. К тому же сам город стоит практически на болоте. Какая ароматная вода там в кранах течет - песня   :Biggrin:  




> Оч хорошо, если Горшков достанется нашему флоту, но тут есть куча факторов. Во-первых, под авианосец разрабатывается МиГ29к(на индийские деньги)


Думаю, что лучше вложить деньги в строительство новых производственных мощностей и разработку нового корабля. Горшок буквально гнилой был, когда его на СМП приволокли. В трюмах мох рос.

----------


## Nazar

> Во-первых, под авианосец разрабатывается МиГ29к(на индийские деньги),  А то может получится как с Су33...


C чего Вы взяли , что индийский Миг , будет иметь к нашему флоту отношение ? И что такое страшное получилось именно с Су-33 ( я имею ввиду матчасть и его характеристики?)

----------


## Mad_cat

> C чего Вы взяли , что индийский Миг , будет иметь к нашему флоту отношение ?


А что же тогда сажать на Горшкова? Для Су33 он маловат будет(в плане много не взять на борт), да и трамплин опять же не лучшее решение для тяжелого истребителя :Rolleyes:  



> И что такое страшное получилось именно с Су-33 ( я имею ввиду матчасть и его характеристики?)


В том-то и дело, что прекрасная машина не может реализовать весь свой потенциал при таких ограничениях по массе при взлете с трамплина.

----------


## Nazar

> А что же тогда сажать на Горшкова? Для Су33 он маловат будет(в плане много не взять на борт), да и трамплин опять же не лучшее решение для тяжелого истребителя


Вы уже шкуру неубитого медведя делить начинаете , еще нет ни переоборудованого Горшкова , еще Индия от него не отказалась , а Вы уже  Миг-29 на него посадили  :Wink:   , откажется Индия ( что крайне маловероятно ) , возьмет какая-нибудь Венесуэла  :Biggrin:  . Миг-29К , не рассматривается пока как самолет , для будущего авианосца . Именно это я имел ввиду.




> В том-то и дело, что прекрасная машина не может реализовать весь свой потенциал при таких ограничениях по массе при взлете с трамплина.


Какой потенциал ? завешаться Яхонтами , КАБ-1500 или Х-59ми ? или все 12 точек ВВ снарядить ? так это вряд-ли потребуется ,  с массово-габаритными имитаторами ( до шести штук ) взлетали ( сейчас АС будет требовать фото  :Smile:  ) , и на стрельбы с Кузнецова летали, это к слову о том, что Су-33 вообще не может применять управляемое оружие.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Вы уже шкуру неубитого медведя делить начинаете , еще нет ни переоборудованого Горшкова , еще Индия от него не отказалась , а Вы уже  Миг-29 на него посадили   , откажется Индия ( что крайне маловероятно ) , возьмет какая-нибудь Венесуэла  . Миг-29К , не рассматривается пока как самолет , для будущего авианосца . Именно это я имел ввиду.


Вряд ли индусы от Горшка откажутся. Они ему уже и эмблему придумали. И еще фото носовой части уже без бульбы. Для ощущения масштаба  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Вряд ли индусы от Горшка откажутся.


О чем я Денис и говорю. :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Какой потенциал ? завешаться Яхонтами , КАБ-1500 или Х-59ми ? или все 12 точек ВВ снарядить ? так это вряд-ли потребуется ,  с массово-габаритными имитаторами ( до шести штук ) взлетали ( сейчас АС будет требовать фото  ) , и на стрельбы с Кузнецова летали, это к слову о том, что Су-33 вообще не может применять управляемое оружие.


Значит Су-33 реально взлетали с палубы с 6-ю ракетами? Надо думать это 4 типа Р-27 и 2 Р-73. А с какой заправкой?

----------


## Mad_cat

> возьмет какая-нибудь Венесуэла


Венесуэла - навряд ли, а вот Китай - легко.



> Миг-29К , не рассматривается пока как самолет , для будущего авианосца .


Эх, я боюсь, что для будующего авианосца еще вообще ничего не рассматривается...



> Вы уже шкуру неубитого медведя делить начинаете


Просто оцениваем перспективы такого развития событий. Хотя по-моему выставь Россия цену в несколько млрд $ за авианосец, Индия согласилась бы. Они не дураки и понимают ценность покупки, вот и торгуются.



> Какой потенциал ? завешаться Яхонтами , КАБ-1500 или Х-59ми ? или все 12 точек ВВ снарядить ? так это вряд-ли потребуется , с массово-габаритными имитаторами ( до шести штук ) взлетали ( сейчас АС будет требовать фото  ) , и на стрельбы с Кузнецова летали, это к слову о том, что Су-33 вообще не может применять управляемое оружие.


Макс взлетная масса с трамплина 19 тонн, вот и весь потенциал. :Frown:  



> и на стрельбы с Кузнецова летали


Вот это хорошая новость :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Макс взлетная масса с трамплина 19 тонн, вот и весь потенциал. 
> :


????
Масса пустого Су-33- 18500 кг
33 может взлететь с Кузнецова,даже когда тот стоит у причала.

----------


## fulcrum

> ...,а на черном море только дизельки и то раз два и обчелся...


чуть конкретнее-"Алроса"-пр.877 и пр. 641.



> 33 может взлететь с Кузнецова,даже когда тот стоит у причала


 разве он не должен переть ходом 20 против ветра, или это только при посадке?

----------


## Антон

> чуть конкретнее-"Алроса"-пр.877 и пр. 641.
>  разве он не должен переть ходом 20 против ветра, или это только при посадке?

----------


## Mad_cat

> Масса пустого Су-33- 18500 кг


А не 16000 :Confused:

----------


## Антон

> А не 16000


Нет, именно 18500 кг

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый Антон частично прав , нормальная взлетная масса самолета 21500 кг  ( уже никак не попадает под Ваш критерий ) , расчетная максимальная 33000 кг ( с Нитки взлетали с массой 31900 кг , с палубы 27200 кг ) .  На "приколе" Су-33 то-же взлетает , как и F-18E ( кстати насколько я слышал, тот-же F-14 не мог ) , но делало это всего несколько летчиков ( пофамильно называть не буду ) , что говорит не о возможностях самолета и даже не уровне подготовки летного состава, а о существующих нормативах и ограничениях ( как с Коброй , многие летчики , в том-же 279 полку , ее могут выполнять и выполняли , но далеко не всем разрешено это делать )
Такие дела.

----------


## fulcrum

Вопрос: этот Су-33 взлетает на приколе с дока в Росляково, с причала СРЗ-35 или где то с другого места (сопки  то наши, Кольские)?

----------


## Антон

> Уважаемый Антон частично прав , нормальная взлетная масса самолета 21500 кг  ((  взлетали с массой  , с палубы 27200 кг ).


Т.е. это где-то 6800 кг топлива+2 ракеты Р-27ЭР+2 ракеты Р-27ЭТ+ 4 Р-73(или 2 Р-73+РЭБ)= 8 ракет ВВ, или 6 ракт ВВ+ Контейнер РЭБ?
Nazar, а какие типовые варианты боевой нагрузки у Су-33?

----------


## AC

> ...сейчас АС будет требовать фото  ...


Да, не то чтобы "требовать", но не отказался бы...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Вряд ли индусы от Горшка откажутся...


Эти могут... Индусы -- жесткие ребята в оружейных делах...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Да, не то чтобы "требовать", но не отказался бы...


Лично я или отец , это не снимали , но то что с боевыми ракетами взлетали и осуществляли пуски знаю наверняка , как говорится из первых уст. Есть фото с иммитаторами , перед взлетом ., я тебе ее показывал , но тебе было фото с моментом отрыва  :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Есть фото с иммитаторами , перед взлетом ., :


А можно посмотреть?

----------


## Nazar

> А можно посмотреть?


Долго искать , но подобная фотография есть в книге Су-33 Корабельная эпопея ( стр 151 )
А приведеную фотографию , можете поискать в темах по Су-33 , я уже не помню где я ее постил.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Долго искать , но подобная фотография есть в книге Су-33 Корабельная эпопея ( стр 151 )
> А приведеную фотографию , можете поискать в темах по Су-33 , я уже не помню где я ее постил.


Володя, ведь Су-33 был принят на вооружение, пройдя войсковые испытания в полном объеме. Это уже свидетельствует о том, что Су-33 работали с Кузнецова на боевое применение.

----------


## Mad_cat

Вы мне прям глаза открыли на возможности Су33. :Smile:  Спасибо за информацию.
Тогда напрашивается два вопроса: отчего ж во время походов они летают без ракет и имитаторов на внешней подвеске?
Су25УТГ сохранил возможности штурмовика или стал чисто учебным, пересев на палубу?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Вы мне прям глаза открыли на возможности Су33. Спасибо за информацию.
> Тогда напрашивается два вопроса: отчего ж во время походов они летают без ракет и имитаторов на внешней подвеске?
> Су25УТГ сохранил возможности штурмовика или стал чисто учебным, пересев на палубу?


Дык и в ВВС сейчас не особо с БК летают. Больше на пилотаж. Сейчас задачи другие стоят - поддержание квалификации, и подготовка молодых летчиков. Ну а БП по мере роста.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Су25УТГ сохранил возможности штурмовика или стал чисто учебным, пересев на палубу?


Су-25УТГ от обычных отличается усиленными стойками, наличием гака и соответствующей аппаратуры.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Су-25УТГ от обычных отличается усиленными стойками, наличием гака и соответствующей аппаратуры.


Про конструктивные особенности мне известно, а по взлетной массе он может взлетать с трамплина с  подвеской? Его же предельно облегчили, чтобы  на Кузю "посадить"...

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, ведь Су-33 был принят на вооружение, пройдя войсковые испытания в полном объеме. Это уже свидетельствует о том, что Су-33 работали с Кузнецова на боевое применение.


 Денис , я то это прекрасно знаю . Не верят те кому все надо фотографиями подтверждать , как-будто у нас снимается все и всегда. :Smile:  




> Су25УТГ сохранил возможности штурмовика или стал чисто учебным, пересев на палубу?


Су-25УТГ после оморячивания, стал исключительно учебнотренировочной машиной.



> Про конструктивные особенности мне известно, а по взлетной массе он может взлетать с трамплина с подвеской?


С топливными баками.

----------


## Антон

> Денис , я то это прекрасно знаю . Не верят те кому все надо фотографиями подтверждать , как-будто у нас снимается все и всегда. 
> .


Я верю,просто другие как раз не верят :)
Nazar, а не подскажите есть ли возможность скачать электронный вариант этой киниги?

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar, а не подскажите есть ли возможность скачать электронный вариант этой киниги?


Если чесно, она мне в сети не попадалась. :Frown:

----------


## Андрей

Для информации и вообще. На снимке аварийный взлет Су-33(пилотирует летчик-испытатель Мельников). На снимке очетливо видна течь керосина из левого крыльевого топливного бака(повреждение получено в процессе взлета, подробности не известны).

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Если чесно, она мне в сети не попадалась.


На bronarm.ru была где-то с год назад выложена. Ищите там.

Вот линк, живой вроде бы http://mirknig.com/2007/10/02/print:..._jepopeja.html

----------


## Nazar

> Для информации и вообще. На снимке аварийный взлет Су-33(пилотирует летчик-испытатель Мельников). На снимке очетливо видна течь керосина из левого крыльевого топливного бака(повреждение получено в процессе взлета, подробности не известны).


Абсолютно верно , Сергей Николаевич в тот момент самолетом управлял

----------


## AC

"Кузнецова" -- в очередной ремонт на зиму!
Перечень и стоимость работ здесь:
http://www.russiantenders.ru/auction...узнецов

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Кузнецова" -- в очередной ремонт на зиму!
> Перечень и стоимость работ здесь:
> http://www.russiantenders.ru/auction...узнецов


Честно говоря, я не очень понимаю термин "открытый конкурс ". Это что, кто угодно может хапнуть деньги на такие сложнейшие работы как восстановительный ремонт систем корабля? Кто-то кому-то забашляет и все? Строили корабль спецы высокой квалификации, а ремонтировать-кто "выиграл " какой-то конкурс. А как у нас устраиваются "конкурсы " писали, говорили и показывали уже не раз. Вот поэтому и не понимаю.

----------


## Mad_cat

В любом случае хорошо, что за ним(за его тех состоянием) стали следить. Ему ведь еще служить и служить. А то будет по 5 лет в ремонтном доке стоять.

----------


## AC

> Честно говоря, я не очень понимаю термин "открытый конкурс ". Это что, кто угодно может хапнуть деньги на такие сложнейшие работы как восстановительный ремонт систем корабля? Кто-то кому-то забашляет и все? Строили корабль спецы высокой квалификации, а ремонтировать-кто "выиграл " какой-то конкурс. А как у нас устраиваются "конкурсы " писали, говорили и показывали уже не раз. Вот поэтому и не понимаю.


"Кому угодно" "хапнуть денег", естественно, не дадут...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Беларус

Затратил примерно минут 40, чтобы прочитать все посты этой темы. Долго смеялся с юродничества juku-puki. Смешной субъект :Smile:  "России верные жиды" - это про него. :Smile: 

У меня такой вопрос: сколько было построено палубных истребителей Су-33? К ТАВКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" ещё пару лет назад был приписан иап (24Су-33). Сколько их осталось?

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Кому угодно" "хапнуть денег", естественно, не дадут...


Кому угодно, естественно, нет. Только "своим ".

----------


## Aigo

Холостяк не хочеть принять факт развала СССР. А рассуждения FORGERa про Югославию...Там кто войну начал? Сербия?Вот и получила по зубам.А Россия не смогла вмешаться в этот конфликт по разным серёзным причинам.А вы толкаете мир на  войну! Ради чего?

----------


## Любомирский

Войну начала не Сербия, а Хорватия, которая решила отсоединится. А Сербия хотела сохранить териториальну целостность. Но тут налетели защитни демократии и на 5 стран стало больше.

----------


## Nazar

Принято окончательное решение о строительстве Российского комплекса НИТКА (официальное название "ПИКА" ) , в Ейске.
С чем всех и поздравляю.

----------


## Serega

> Принято окончательное решение о строительстве Российского комплекса НИТКА (официальное название "ПИКА" ) , в Ейске.
> С чем всех и поздравляю.


 - хорошая новость. А ничё не известно - толковый авианосец вместо кузи будет? и будут ли су-33 как-нить до ума доводить?

----------


## Pilot

фотки есть Горшкова свежие
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/11/27/5012

----------


## Griffon

> Принято окончательное решение о строительстве Российского комплекса НИТКА (официальное название "ПИКА" ) , в Ейске.
> С чем всех и поздравляю.


Отличная новость!!! :Smile: спасибо!!!... всетаки палубной авиации быть!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> - хорошая новость.


+1




> и будут ли су-33 как-нить до ума доводить?


А что не так с Су33?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Принято окончательное решение о строительстве Российского комплекса НИТКА (официальное название "ПИКА" ) , в Ейске.
> С чем всех и поздравляю.


Если решение окончательное, то когда начнут строить и когда закончат?

----------


## Nazar

> Если решение окончательное, то когда начнут строить и когда закончат?


Чуть позже скажу.

----------


## Доктор Лектор

ПО данным газеты взгляд с сегодняшнего дня по февраль 2008 Кузнецов два БПК и РК Москва Уходят в средиземное море.

----------


## Sizif

> Адмирал Горшков перестраивают в полноценный авианосец для ВМС Индии.


"...Наиболее острым проблемным вопросом в двусторонних отношениях остается поставка ВМС Индии ТАКР "Адмирал Горшков".Недовольство Индии вызывают несоблюдение Россией согласованных графиков поставки вооружения, перебои с обеспечением запасными частями, а также требования по пересмотру стоимости ранее подписанных контрактов..." 
("ВПК" №47 - 2007г.)
http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?pr_sign=main.events

----------


## Антон

Nazar,а вы не в курсе,сколько всего Су-33,прошло моернизацию?

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar,а вы не в курсе,сколько всего Су-33,прошло моернизацию?


Модернизачию чего ? , может Вы имеете ввиду заводской ремонт ?

----------


## Антон

> Модернизачию чего ? , может Вы имеете ввиду заводской ремонт ?


Да, заводской ремонт

----------


## Жора

О как:"В воздушном пространстве поблизости от месторождений были замечены истребители Су-33, базирующиеся на авианосце. Как сообщается в заметке, они не были обнаружены радарами, и в целях безопасности полетов норвежская компания Norsk Helicopter временно приостановила регулярные рейсы на платформы."
Полностью - здесь:http://lenta.ru/news/2007/12/11/su33/
Не успел в море выйти, а там уже апкакамшись. А вытут всё - зачем, зачем... Глядишь, они так нашим и рыбку ловить мешать перестанут. :Wink:

----------


## AC

> О как: "В воздушном пространстве поблизости от месторождений были замечены истребители Су-33, базирующиеся на авианосце. Как сообщается в заметке, они не были обнаружены радарами, и в целях безопасности полетов норвежская компания Norsk Helicopter временно приостановила регулярные рейсы на платформы".
> Полностью - здесь:http://lenta.ru/news/2007/12/11/su33/


Фото прилагается -- в оригинале:
http://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/2007/12/11/520894.html

"...Пилоты самолетов Су-33 и Су-25 отработали технику взлета с борта тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецов" и технику посадки на авианосец. Всего летные экипажи ВМФ РФ осуществили 11 вылетов с борта крейсера. 
В учениях, кроме авианосца, принимали участие большие противолодочные корабли "Адмирал Левченко" и "Адмирал Чабаненко", а также суда обеспечения [танкер] "Сергей Осипов" и [буксир] "Николай Чикер". 
Разведку погодных условий перед началом полетов палубной авиации выполнил вертолет Ка-27ПС. 
В настоящее время корабли продолжают идти по намеченному маршруту -- Средиземное море...",
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/mi.../91796671.html

----------


## Mad_cat

Отличная фотография Кузи. интересно, почему это норвежские радары не увидели Су33? Старье что-ли используют... :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Отличная фотография Кузи. интересно, почему это норвежские радары не увидели Су33? Старье что-ли используют...


Да нет , скорее всего потому что не ожидали увидеть и прое..ли этот момент :Tongue:

----------


## AC

> ...Интересно, почему это норвежские радары не увидели Су33? Старье что-ли используют...


Интересно вот, что там, в норвежском первоисточнике, конкретно про "радары" написано и написано ли хоть что-то вовсе?  :Biggrin: 
А то я по-ихнему, увы, ни в зуб ногой, а англоязычные ресурсы вообще молчат пока...  :Confused: 
Кстати, наш Дыгало уже всех поставил на место:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=35090
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/12/12/vmf/
Надеюсь, и тут "Кузнецов" тоже не был замешан...  :Biggrin: 
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/12/12/spill/

----------


## Любомирский

Программу создания новых авианосцев задвинули на 2015-2025 гг.
Вот набрел на статью: http://www.vz.ru/society/2007/12/12/131233.html.
Приведу только самое интересное:

_Примечательно, что ни в одном из заявлений высоких флотских чинов так и не прозвучала тема создания в нашей стране полноценного авианосного флота, – напомним, что существование подобной программы было озвучено военными минувшим летом. 


Возможно, это связанно с отказом от строительства кораблей этого класса, но, вероятнее всего, дело обстоит несколько иначе. Проектирование авианесущего корабля занимает около 15 лет, и лет пять (при оптимистичном подходе) уходит на постройку, доводочные работы и ходовые испытания. 


Кроме того, под полноценный авианосец придется создать самолеты: имеющиеся сейчас на вооружении Су-33 к моменту появления носителя устареют морально и физически. Вероятно, авианосцы – это цель следующей кораблестроительной программы, рассчитанной на период 2015–2025 годов._ 

В общем, вот такие дела. Вероятнее новый авианосец задвинут горздо дальше намеченного срока

----------


## Nazar

> Программу создания новых авианосцев задвинули на 2015-2025 гг.


так а как Вы хотели ? , не возможно сказать : " Давайте строить авианосец " и сразу начать его закладку ( наш кораблестроительный комплекс не на фантастическом уровне находится )
Еще раз докладываю порядок действий ( нынешний )
1) Принемается решение о строительстве (принято)
2) Выдвигаются требования к кораблю ( будут представлены на докладе президенту в январе )
3) Согласно требованиям делается проект корабля ( проекта нет и уйдет на это пара лет )
4) Проект утверждается 
5) Создаются производственные мощности ( которых пока то-же нет )
6) Начинается строительство 
На все это , реально уйдет более 10 лет , так что озвученые сроки вполне реальны.

----------


## Любомирский

Хм, поживем - увидим. В принципе звучит довольно оптимистично. И я очень рад, что есть хотя бы идеи что-то строить, в то время, как в нашей оборонной сфере не знают, чего бы еще продать или распилить.

----------


## juky-puky

> так а как Вы хотели ? , не возможно сказать : " Давайте строить авианосец " и сразу начать его закладку ( наш кораблестроительный комплекс не на фантастическом уровне находится )
> Еще раз докладываю порядок действий ( нынешний )
> 1) Принемается решение о строительстве (принято)
> 2) Выдвигаются требования к кораблю ( будут представлены на докладе президенту в январе )
> 3) Согласно требованиям делается проект корабля ( проекта нет и уйдет на это пара лет) 
> 4) Проект утверждается


- Тратить на разработку проекта ЕЩЁ два года (a что делали до сих пор? А чертежи "Петра Великого" - в печке спалили?), когда в мире столько готовых разработок у американцев, а также у друзей-французов?..

----------


## Nazar

> - Тратить на разработку проекта ЕЩЁ два года (a что делали до сих пор? А чертежи "Петра Великого" - в печке спалили?), когда в мире столько готовых разработок у американцев, а также у друзей-французов?..


Юкки , ну причем здесь Петр Великий ? , я конечно понимаю , что тебе как летчику , тема флота не близка , но не до такой-же степени. Может ты оговорился ?
До сих пор , не было определенной задачи по этому вопросу , можно конечно тупо взять тот-же проект 1143.7  и скопировать его , но он не отвечает нынешним требованиям и возможностям ( я имею ввиду постройку ) . Проект должен писаться , опираясь на существующие и переспективные производственные мощности и то , что могут сделать в штатах и Франции , к сожалению , не всегда возможно сделать у нас.
Я же не спрашиваю сколько разрабатывался Лави , хотя были готовые F-16 ( от которого он и получил многое ) и др. :Wink: 
Ну и третье , у нас как обычно свой , тернистый путь. В конце концов , Россия еще не настолько отсталая в научном потенциале страна , что-бы покупать вооружение у американцев и французов , а потом тупо копировать их под новыми названиями и с небольшими доработками. :Wink:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Доктор Лектор

Ну хорошо,а Ульяновск,Варяг тоже в печке.Я имею в виду проекты.

----------


## Igor_k

Михаил Исакович,ну честно,про Петю вы пошутили?Начнем с того,что авианосцы проектировались в Невском КБ,а 1144 -в Северном,где кроме бумажного Меркурия ничего и не нарисовали.Сейчас не те времена,чтобы можно было взять недостроенный линкор и переделать а АВ.Уж лучше с нуля.И не знаю,как сейчас с кадрами.В свое время мне бывший одноклассник говорил:У нас в Рубине еще более-менее,а в твоем Алмазе ветер по коридорам гуляет

----------


## Nazar

> Ну хорошо,а Ульяновск,Варяг тоже в печке.Я имею в виду проекты.


Ну я же уже ответил : "_можно конечно тупо взять тот-же проект 1143.7 и скопировать его , но он не отвечает нынешним требованиям и возможностям ( я имею ввиду постройку ) ._

----------


## Mad_cat

Можно построить еще один кузнецов, но это откат назад на 20 лет. За годы строительства и эксплуатации авианосца и его крыла накоплен определенный опыт и выявлены некоторые ошибки. Все это не грех использовать в новом корабле, тем более что по стоимости какой-либо существенной разницы не будет.

----------


## juky-puky

> ...Ну и третье , у нас как обычно свой , тернистый путь. В конце концов , Россия еще не настолько отсталая в научном потенциале страна , что-бы покупать вооружение у американцев и французов , а потом тупо копировать их под новыми названиями и с небольшими доработками.


- Видимо, всё-таки это главная причина...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил Исакович,ну честно,про Петю вы пошутили?


- Почти нет. Потому, что организации, разрабатывающие авинесущие корабли, не все вымерли, документация обязана была сохраниться, Россия - не Монголия, кораблестроительное дело насчитывает не одну сотню лет, плюс есть громадный иностранный опыт и как минимум две разведки, его детально освещающих...



> Начнем с того,что авианосцы проектировались в Невском КБ,а 1144 -в Северном, где кроме бумажного Меркурия ничего и не нарисовали.


- Так поручить тем, кто может справиться наилучшим образом - в руководстве министерств нет возможности это оценить?



> Сейчас не те времена,чтобы можно было взять недостроенный линкор и переделать а АВ. Уж лучше с нуля.


- Чем нехорош американский опыт? Который велик и многообразен? Есть в СССР/России огромный опыт строительства и атомных силовых установок. ВСЁ ЕСТЬ. И, вдобавок,  сейчас деньжищ в казне - "как у дурака махорки" - есть, чем платить людям. 
Что мешает авианосец построить? Не вижу принципиальных трудностей.

----------


## Nazar

> Потому, что организации, разрабатывающие авинесущие корабли, не все вымерли, документация обязана была сохраниться,


Документация есть , специалистов уже почти нет , они не документация , их в папку не положишь.




> - Так поручить тем, кто может справиться наилучшим образом - в руководстве министерств нет возможности это оценить?


Так и поручили уже и справятся они с поставленной задачей , только задача еще не поставлена ,  параметры корабля не определены , цели преследуемые неизвестны . Так что рано еще о проекте говорить. Это в СССР хватало людей и средст на проекты , которые дальше бумаги не уходили , я в 1ЦНИИ такие проекты  авианосцев видел , укачаешся и тебе двухпалубные и тебе катамаранного типа и с простой устоновкой и с двумя реакторами и так далее , а сейчас бюро реально не справляется с объемами , не потому-что объемы увеличились , а потому что штат в десятки раз уменьшился . Для нас сейчас МРК и всякие торпедные катера в Татарстане проектируют.



> - Чем нехорош американский опыт? Который велик и многообразен? Есть в СССР/России огромный опыт строительства и атомных силовых установок. ВСЁ ЕСТЬ. И, вдобавок,  сейчас деньжищ в казне - "как у дурака махорки" - есть, чем платить людям. 
> Что мешает авианосец построить? Не вижу принципиальных трудностей.


Да всем он хорош , но я выше ответил уже . Ну нет производственных мощностей у страны , развалили все к херам . Верьфи на которой можно его заложить нет , или может американцев и построить его попросить ?
 :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> ... Ну нет производственных мощностей у страны , развалили все к херам . Верьфи на которой можно его заложить нет , или может американцев и построить его попросить ?


- Шведов.  Они нейтральные...   :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - Шведов.  Они нейтральные...


Да не построят шведы такой корабль , если у Израиля есть авиастроительный завод , это не значит , что он может построить Мрию , или хотя-бы Руслан. :Biggrin:  :Wink: 
Так-что , как бы тебе не хотелось , будет он строиться в Северодвинске и точка.

----------


## Антон

> Так-что , как бы тебе не хотелось , будет он строиться в Северодвинске и точка.


Неважно где.ГЛАВНОЕ чтоб строился!

----------


## AC

> Неважно где. *ГЛАВНОЕ чтоб строился!*


Вот именно потому, что нам этот корабль нужен только для самутверждения, а не для практических целей, строиться он и должен в России...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> ...сейчас бюро реально не справляется с объемами, не потому-что объемы увеличились, а потому что штат в десятки раз уменьшился...


А на компьютерах "бюро" работать так и не научилось?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ароматов

вот:

http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/ir...cle2147094.ece

----------


## Igor_k

[QUOTE=AC;23364]А на компьютерах "бюро" работать так и не научилось?  :Biggrin: [/QUOT
Пишут,что научились.Но в мое время(85-89годы)никаких компутеров не было ни в Северном,ни в Алмазе.Точнее,стояли 1-2 агрегата 1155 или 1165 на все КБ.Разумеется,мы и сами думали,что будь у нас нормальные ПК и программы хотя бы вроде моего нынешнего автокада и вместо 7-8 человек в секторе было бы достаточно 2-3,причем 1-2 -для командировок.Но я думаю,что сейчас м.б.дефицит не чертежников,а инженеров,т.е.людей умеющих принимать решения

----------


## Mad_cat

"Так-что , как бы тебе не хотелось , будет он строиться в Северодвинске и точка."
А других вариантов и нет...

----------


## Nazar

> А на компьютерах "бюро" работать так и не научилось?


Научилось и что ? , ты будешь работать на компьютере , в звании кап3ранга , за 12 тысяч рублей ? , я пытаюсь объяснить , что там где раньше работало сто человек , теперь работает полтора , а мне про компьютеры,. :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Научилось и что ? , ты будешь работать на компьютере , в звании кап3ранга , за 12 тысяч рублей ? , я пытаюсь объяснить , что там где раньше работало сто человек , теперь работает полтора , а мне про компьютеры,.


Да они не нужны просто эти "сто человек", если появляется нормальный компьютер, вне зависимости от уровня зарплат...

----------


## Igor_k

Для нас сейчас МРК и всякие торпедные катера в Татарстане проектируют.

Назар,вы хотите сказать,что Алмаз совсем загнулся?Честно говоря,очень не хочется в это верить.Тем более,что зеленодольское КБ кроме своих татарских крейсеров ничего не родило и,мягко говоря,не отличалось большой продвинутостью

----------


## Nazar

> Да они не нужны просто эти "сто человек", если появляется нормальный компьютер, вне зависимости от уровня зарплат...


Вот ей богу , как смешно читать посты людей б которые не врубаются в то о чем пытаются сказать,
AC ,  я так понял что Вы придумали компьютеры , которые сами создают себе программы , сами задают себе параметры програмирования и так далее . Не хочу Вас обидеть , но занимайтесь лучше поиском интернет ссылок , у Вас это лучше получается.

----------


## Nazar

> Назар,вы хотите сказать,что Алмаз совсем загнулся?


Нет , Алмаз не совсем загнулся , пока.

----------


## Serega

> Да они не нужны просто эти "сто человек", если появляется нормальный компьютер, вне зависимости от уровня зарплат...


 - тут, думаю, не совсем так однозначно всё. Так или иначе - комп это инструмент. И его наличие, хоть и может в какой-то мере уменьшить количество персонала в КБ, но на саму структуру бригад разработчиков сильно не повлияет. А вот на время выполнения работ  и их качество - тут вполне. 

Думаю счас главная проблема - в том, что "снизу" у народа устойчивое мнение что "бабло надо делать в коммерции", а "сверху" - развращенность "пилением" денег. То есть госзаказ рассматривается как бабки  "на распил", а не как задание на изготовление чего-то.

Итог: те работы, которые надо делать "с нуля" - Россия не тянет. И Это при наличии кучи бабла.

Заметьте - за годы, прошедшие с развала, Россия даже никакой самоль в серию поставить не может. Даже уже разработанный самоль. Поэтому авианосец они не потянут. На су-27 прикрутить пару новых "гаек" - это да, но не авианосец.

Да и ваще - мы ж не знаем настоящую цель всей этой бучи. А она может быть совсем и не в создании авианосца, а в простом "попиле бабла".

----------


## AC

> Вот ей богу , как смешно читать посты людей б которые не врубаются в то о чем пытаются сказать,
> AC, я так понял что Вы придумали компьютеры , которые сами создают себе программы, сами задают себе параметры програмирования и так далее. Не хочу Вас обидеть, но занимайтесь лучше поиском интернет ссылок, у Вас это лучше получается.


Уважаемый Владимир, я ничего не придумал. Все уже придумано... до нас...
И какие-такие же там нужны суперпрограммы, которые еще не написаны?  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Отличная фотография Кузи. интересно, почему это норвежские радары не увидели Су33? Старье что-ли используют...


*ИНТЕРВЬЮ НА ТЕМУ...*
"*...Свое видение ... ситуации ... изложил норвежский военный атташе в Москве коммодор Гейр Осен, ответивший на вопросы корреспондента Ленты.Ру.* 

*-- ...5 декабря 2007 г. из Североморска ... вышел авианосец "Адмирал Кузнецов"... 11 декабря корабль появился вблизи норвежских нефтяных платформ в 60 милях от Бергена, а палубные истребители Су-33, базирующиеся на "Кузнецове", провели несколько вылетов в районе платформ. Хотелось бы узнать, была ли норвежская сторона предупреждена о походе российской эскадры и как Норвегия отреагировала на это событие?* 
-- Да, норвежская сторона была заранее извещена о предстоящем походе российских кораблей близ наших берегов. Наши страны предупреждают друг друга о подобной активности... Вопрос о походе "Адмирала Кузнецова" также обсуждался и мы заранее о нем знали. Нужно отметить, что Норвегия уважает право и признает необходимость Вооруженных сил России в подготовке своих моряков и летчиков. 

*-- Я правильно понимаю, что Норвегия не считает полеты Су-33 провокацией, как их поспешили назвать некоторые средства массовой информации?* 
-- Нет, мы не считаем эти полеты провокацией. Российские самолеты находились в небе над нейтральными водами, где имели полное право находиться в соответствии с пунктом b первого параграфа статьи 87 Конвенции ООН по морскому праву. Однако, должен сказать, что эти полеты создали помехи для норвежской гражданской авиации, что нарушает 2-й параграф статьи 87, где говорится о необходимости уважать права других государств на пользование открытым морем. 
В то же время нужно отметить, что как только командование российской эскадры поняло, что истребители мешают гражданским рейсам, полеты боевых самолетов в районе платформ были прекращены и гражданская авиация смогла восстановить регулярные рейсы. 

*-- Помимо "Кузнецова" вблизи норвежского побережья довольно часто появляются российские дальние бомбардировщики. Как эти полеты воспринимают в Норвегии и как реагируют на них?* 
-- Как я уже отмечал раньше, мы признаем за Россией право тренировать своих летчиков в небе над российской и нейтральной территорией. Ваши бомбардировщики летают вдоль норвежских границ, направляясь в океан, и мы не считаем, что эти полеты угрожают Норвегии. Мы поднимаем истребители для сопровождения бомбардировщиков, исключительно с целью сохранения контроля за ситуацией. 

*-- Доверяй, но проверяй?* 
-- Да, это подходящее выражение. В то же время, следует отметить, что когда российские бомбардировщики используют норвежские объекты, в частности радары, для отработки учебных атак и проверки своей прицельной аппаратуры, это не способствует укреплению доверия между нашими странами. 

*-- Насколько часто бомбардировщики появляются близ границ Норвегии?* 
-- У меня нет подробной информации по вопросу, однако могу сказать, что прошедшей осенью бомбардировщики появлялись у наших границ очень часто...".

ЦЕЛИКОМ ЗДЕСЬ:
http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2007/12/17/norsk/

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Владимир, я ничего не придумал. Все уже придумано... до нас...
> И какие-такие же там нужны суперпрограммы, которые еще не написаны?


Я пытаюсь объяснить , что сейчас нехватает специалистов в области кораблестроения вообще и проектирования в частности , а Вы предлогаете все компьютерами заменить . На словах все просто , включил комп и получил проект авианосца  :Tongue:  , я так понял Вы именно так и считаете , только в реальности все по другому. Попробуйте как-нибудь в Невское или Северное КБ  попасть , и я думаю Вы перестанете идиализировать ситуацию.

----------


## AC

> Я пытаюсь объяснить, что сейчас нехватает специалистов в области кораблестроения вообще и проектирования в частности, а Вы предлогаете все компьютерами заменить . На словах все просто, включил комп и получил проект авианосца , я так понял Вы именно так и считаете, только в реальности все по другому. Попробуйте как-нибудь в Невское или Северное КБ попасть, и я думаю Вы перестанете идиализировать ситуацию.


Нет, я так не считаю... Просто дефицит специалистов как таковых и, собственно, сокращение численности -- это, по большому счету, разные вещи. Мне довелось в советское время познакомиться с работой сразу нескольких ведущих КБ (правда, аэрокосмической сферы) -- это были многотысячные коллективы. Но задача огромного числа сотрудников в них была -- считать и чертить, чертить и считать... Сейчас их численность также упала на порядок, но именно на этот факт (на радикальное сокращение персонала) никто не ропщет. Ну нет уже при современном уровне развития вычислительной техники (даже и отстающем от Запада) потребности в таком количестве расчетчиков и чертежников.
А специалисты -- да... Но Вы же сами говорите про 12 тыс. рублей... В Москве такую зарплату получает билетер в метро. И за такие же деньги поиметь специалиста?

----------


## Nazar

> А специалисты -- да... Но Вы же сами говорите про 12 тыс. рублей... В Москве такую зарплату получает билетер в метро. И за такие же деньги поиметь специалиста?


Так я и говорю , что примерно такую зарплату получает научный сотрудник , руководитель отдела , в звании кап3ранга , а не чертежница , сейчас кончатся "дедушки" , которые еще по инерции что-то делают и знают как это делать и все.

----------


## AC

> Так я и говорю, что примерно такую зарплату получает научный сотрудник, руководитель отдела, в звании кап3ранга, а не чертежница, сейчас кончатся "дедушки" , которые еще по инерции что-то делают и знают как это делать и все.


Вот в том же "Взлете" №12 нынешний начальник МВЗ (ОКБ) им. Миля по итогам года гордится средним жалованием по предприятию в 22 тыс. руб. Я, конечно, не знаю, что есть "среднее" в его случае, но и 22 тыс. -- тоже не зарплата для специалиста.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот в том же "Взлете" №12 нынешний начальник МВЗ (ОКБ) им. Миля по итогам года гордится средним жалованием по предприятию в 22 тыс. руб. Я, конечно, не знаю, что есть "среднее" в его случае, но и 22 тыс. -- тоже не зарплата для специалиста.


Вопрос , это жалование специалиста в погонах или гражданского инженера ? Потом надо понимать , что у нас в стране существует две армии , одна в Москве и вся остальная. У меня однокашник служит в КБ Камова ( майор ) , я могу ради прикола узнать его зарплату.

----------


## AC

> Вопрос, это жалование специалиста в погонах или гражданского инженера?...


Гражданского, естественно, -- в случае с МВЗ...
А какая разница, собственно? И те, и те финансируются, по сути, из казны ведь сейчас (если речь о гособоронке)... Квалифицированный инженер должен получать достойно. Человек в погонах что, в других местах деньги на жизнь тратит?  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Гражданского, естественно, -- в случае с МВЗ...
> А какая разница, собственно? И те, и те финансируются, по сути, из казны ведь сейчас (если речь о гособоронке)... Квалифицированный инженер должен получать достойно. Человек в погонах что, в других местах деньги на жизнь тратит?


Разница в том , что военный человек получает примерно одинаковое довольствие в соответствии со своей должностью , званием , выслугой и так далее ,  практически не зависимо от места службы ( специфические условия службы , в расчет не берем ) , гражданский специалист получает такую зарплату , которую ему положит хозяин . И все-таки мы говорим не о том как должно быть , а о том как оно есть. :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Разница в том , что военный человек получает примерно одинаковое довольствие в соответствии со своей должностью , званием , выслугой и так далее ,  практически не зависимо от места службы ( специфические условия службы , в расчет не берем ) , гражданский специалист получает такую зарплату , которую ему положит хозяин . И все-таки мы говорим не о том как должно быть , а о том как оно есть.


Вы имеете в виде, что вне зависимости от того, где тот или иной НИИ -- в Москве, СПб, Орле или Вольске..., сумма у тт. к3р/майоров на руки будет одинакова?

----------


## Nazar

> Вы имеете в виде, что вне зависимости от того, где тот или иной НИИ -- в Москве, СПб, Орле или Вольске..., сумма у тт. к3р/майоров на руки будет одинакова?


Если у них одни должности , примерно одинаковая выслуга , то оклады будут очень похожи ( именно оклады а не конечная получаемая сумма, которая может складываться еще из многих пунктов , как пример сдавали эсминец индусам , товарищ мой  попал на корабль на морские и швартовочные испытания , проболтался с неделю по Балтике и получил сумму гораздо большую своей месячной зарплаты.)

----------


## AC

> ...Сдавали эсминец индусам, товарищ мой попал на корабль на морские и швартовочные испытания, проболтался с неделю по Балтике и получил сумму гораздо большую своей месячной зарплаты.)


А это правильно, по-Вашему? Или, скорее, из серии порочных практик?

----------


## Nazar

> А это правильно, по-Вашему? Или, скорее, из серии порочных практик?


Сложно ответить , но за дополнительно сделаную работу , тем более в интересах другого гос-ва , должны быть дополнительные деньги.
Порочной практикой я это не считаю , порочной я считаю все систему управления нашего гос-ва , начиная с середины 80х годов , которая вогнала армию и флот в такие рамки и условия.

----------


## AC

> ...Ппорочной я считаю всю систему управления нашего гос-ва, начиная с середины 80-х годов, которая вогнала армию и флот в такие рамки и условия.


Ну, недостатков в "системе" у нас всегда хватало...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, недостатков в "системе" у нас всегда хватало...


недостатки есть в любой системе , идеальных не бывает , но нельзя сравнивать недостатки той системы ( в военной области ) , с тем в какую клоаку загнали армию и флот ( вместе со всем л/c ) при нынешней.

----------


## Антон

*2 Nazar*
А ТАКР Кузнецов,когда-нибудь пускал ПКР "Гранит"???

----------


## zlov

Вот вы тут говорите то это, я  так понимаю, что до сих пор  ни политики, ни военные не понимают зачем им нужен авианосец.
  Поэтому и лепят  всякое  чудо…..
 А по поводу технической документации: в нашей стране опыт других не принимается, потому с уходом старых спецов и все те материалы тоже теперь не кому не нужны.

----------


## Forger

Стрелял Кузнецов гранитом. И массовогабаритным макетом в Черном море и реальной ракетой на СФ

----------


## Божественный ветер

Не нужен нам авианосец :) ,не оправдает он себя :) хватит и апл и бдк ,учитывая географическое положение нашей страны :)

----------


## Nazar

> Не нужен нам авианосец :) ,не оправдает он себя :) хватит и апл и бдк ,учитывая географическое положение нашей страны :)


Дилетантское суждение , авианосец нужен и нужен не один , кстати , а как Вы планируете применять БДК ? я вижу Вы специалист в области морской тактики и стратегии и еще маленький вопросик , сколько их (БДК) , осталось , ну к примеру , на СФ ?
а вместе с ненужным авианосцем , давайте похерим , то что осталось от палубной авиации , потом добъем остатки морской , возмемся за остатки флота и так далее . Единственное , что меня радует , это то , что подобные вопросы не решаются народным голосованием , иначе как в начале 90х поступали-бы предложения из танков делать иголки , а вместо одного МРК закупить пару составов тушенки , может помните такая "Великая Стена " была , гавно тушенка , но зато китайская - импорт.

----------


## AC

> *2 Nazar*
> А ТАКР Кузнецов,когда-нибудь пускал ПКР "Гранит"???


Да, пускал...

----------


## Божественный ветер

Не знаю я сколько у нас бдк ,но авианосец чтобы сделать надо лет 15не меньше ,жаль будет конечно но .., назар ,а для чего тогда он нужен раз вы такой стратег ,учитывая еще раз повторяю географическое положение страны ,вот пендосы без авианосцев точно не проживут ,а мы что ?Не проживем ?

----------


## Mad_cat

"Единственное , что меня радует , это то , что подобные вопросы не решаются народным голосованием"
согласен на 1000%!

"но авианосец чтобы сделать надо лет 15не меньше"
А любой другой корабль за пару-тройку лет можно сварганить?=)
И БДК и БПК и тем более АПЛ строятся и проектируются не на много меньше. 
Зачем нам нужен авианосец стало понятно еще в 50е годы, если не раньше. Без авианосца любая эскадра - лакомая мишень для авиации. Чем прикрыть БДК и АПЛ да и другие корабли? Как поддержать с воздуха высадку десанта с тех же БДК? Без авианосцев все НК, выходящие за пределы радиуса действия сухопутной ИА становятся легкими мишенями.

----------


## zlov

БДК- если это Большой Десантный корабль,
 То насколько я помню корабли типа - Иван Рогов ( 2-4 вертолетов) списаны и проданы (их вроде было всего два),  А  на всех других БДК у нас нет вертолетов постоянного базирования, то есть  морпехов поддерживать будет некому. (в плане авиац.)
 Так что одними БДК не обойтись…..
 А по поводу авианосцев тема ,  что  нам нужно минимум 4-5 штуки известна , но учитывая наш уникальный опыт проектирования, строительства и эксплуатации они будут выходить из строя раньше чем  мы их будем строить.

----------


## Божественный ветер

Мадкат ,что такое нк и иа.Ну а теперь прикиньте сколько надо лет для того чтобы их создать и сколько нужно денег для постройки 4 5 штук ?Не кто не даст ,проще их пустить на ракеты .И часть на содержание устаревших машин (самолетов ,кораблей )

----------


## Nazar

> Не знаю я сколько у нас бдк ,но авианосец чтобы сделать надо лет 15не меньше ,жаль будет конечно но .., назар ,а для чего тогда он нужен раз вы такой стратег ,учитывая еще раз повторяю географическое положение страны ,вот пендосы без авианосцев точно не проживут ,а мы что ?Не проживем ?


Вы не знаете состояние дел нынешних  и беретесь рассуждать о том что нужно флоту , смешно ей богу.
Еще Вы видимо не знаете географическое положение своей страны , имеющей выходы в три океана . Россия обладает самой протяженной морской границей , а Вы здесь втираете про географическое положение , посмотрите на глобус , на досуге. 
Да проживем конечно , вон у Андорры вообще армии нет и ведь живут. :Tongue: 



> Мадкат ,что такое нк и иа.Ну а теперь прикиньте сколько надо лет для того чтобы их создать и сколько нужно денег для постройки 4 5 штук ?Не кто не даст ,проще их пустить на ракеты .И часть на содержание устаревших машин (самолетов ,кораблей )


Нк - это надводный корабль , Иа - это истрибительная авиация , не ужели и это не знаете? Много надо и денег и времени и ресурсов , но если не начать , а вот так вот ныть и рассуждать , не будет и этого.
У Вас кстати Никита Сергееич в родственниках не ходил ?



> А по поводу авианосцев тема , что нам нужно минимум 4-5 штуки известна , но учитывая наш уникальный опыт проектирования, строительства и эксплуатации они будут выходить из строя раньше чем мы их будем строить.


А чем Вас не устраивал уникальный опыт проектирования, строительства и эксплуатации в СССР ?

----------


## Божественный ветер

Назар .,ну раз знаеш состояние дел расскажи очень интересно что ж вы знаете ,а про географическое расположение я хорошо знаю что где ,в этом нет необходимости содержать авианосцы ,для чего ?Для черного моря ?Я с краснодара сам )для камчатки ???Или для северного флота ?Там где лодок куча .Какое еще никита мой родственник ???:)

----------


## Nazar

> Назар .,ну раз знаеш состояние дел расскажи очень интересно что ж вы знаете ,а про географическое расположение я хорошо знаю что где ,в этом нет необходимости содержать авианосцы ,для чего ?Для черного моря ?Я с краснодара сам )для камчатки ???Или для северного флота ?Там где лодок куча .


Зачем Вам это надо ? занимайтесь лучше тем , что у вас лучше получается . Можно подробнее , где именно куча лодок , на СФ , на ТОФ или у вас на ЧФ ? и каких лодок ? какие ныне существующие В СТРОЮ проекты ПЛ Вы знаете ?




> Какое еще никита мой родственник ???:)


Я  смотрю Вы и в этом вопросе не образованны ,



> _сколько нужно денег для постройки 4 5 штук ?Не кто не даст ,проще их пустить на ракеты_


Так вот был такой Никита Сергеевич , который то-же практически все в угоду ракетам похерил.

----------


## Холостяк

> Назар .,ну раз знаеш состояние дел расскажи очень интересно что ж вы знаете ,а про географическое расположение я хорошо знаю что где ,в этом нет необходимости содержать авианосцы ,для чего ?Для черного моря ?Я с краснодара сам )для камчатки ???Или для северного флота ?Там где лодок куча .Какое еще никита мой родственник ???:)


Класс!!!
Хорошо хоть географическое "положение" знают... Но такое впечатление, как из глухой деревни допетровской Руси... Типа: " А нахрена мне на хуторе корабль, да еще с гвардией???"

----------


## zlov

2 nazar  
А вы вспомните! Ну или посмотрите.
 Дело в том , что в результате того, что заказчик постоянно меняет требования к проекту, в результате того что конструкторы не укладываются в срок,  а смежники в  весогабаритные характеристики и сроки (ну это наша вечная проблема)  у нас каждый следующий корабль зачастую отличается от предыдущих  (яркий пример пр. 1144: –Киров-----Петр великий).. А главный недостаток в том что отсутствуют  подготовленные места стоянок  крупных кораблей, что приводит к  досрочному выработке ресурса….   
   Долго писать но содержать и эксплуатировать  в составе флота  один корабль  во многом сложнее чем  2-3 ( у нас нет кораблей обеспечения и т.д. ).
    Также    появляются большие сложности  если каждый  следующий отличается от предыдущего.
 В общем наш флот и раньше и  сегодня  не может нести длительную службу  где  нам надо к примеру как  у Амеров…

----------


## Божественный ветер

Назар .Хорошо ушли от вопроса ,где на сф .Могу поспорить с вами :) что в ближайшее 15лет его не постоят ,высокое начальство считает это дорогой игрушкой для страны ,так как в свое время и ту144.Так что что бы вы тут не хотели у нас его не будет ,я говорю как .Но это не значит что лично я не хочу ,я оч хочу ,разве можно все забыть что сделал Тимур его заслуги и заслуги его летчиков ?

----------


## Nazar

> Назар .Хорошо ушли от вопроса ,где на сф . ?


От какого вопроса я ушел ? уважаемый 



> _Назар .,ну раз знаеш состояние дел расскажи очень интересно что ж вы знаете_


от этого что-ли , так у вас времени не хватит меня выслушать , а у меня к сожалению нет его свободного , что-бы восполнять чьи-то пробелы . Спрашивайте конкретно , а не абстрактно . По частям , проектам , и так далее.



> Могу поспорить с вами :) что в ближайшее 15лет его не постоят ,высокое начальство считает это дорогой игрушкой для страны ,так как в свое время и ту144


То-есть и Ту-144 по вашему был не нужен ? Я не люблю спорить на такие темы , ибо строить его начнут , завтра упадет цена на нефть , или метеорит и вы его выйграете. :Biggrin: 



> Так что что бы вы тут не хотели у нас его не будет ,я говорю как


Ну Вам с высоты Вашего полета , это однозначно виднее .



> Но это не значит что лично я не хочу ,я оч хочу ,разве можно все забыть что сделал Тимур его заслуги и заслуги его летчиков ?


Вы так об этом говорите , как будто сами в этом участвовали и Тимура Автандиловича знали лично .

----------


## Божественный ветер

Внимательно читайте ,я наоборот говорю ,что было бы не плохо если построят , но все прекрасно понимают что не построят .

----------


## xerf

Ссылка в тему...

----------


## Nazar

> Внимательно читайте ,я наоборот говорю ,что было бы не плохо если построят , но все прекрасно понимают что не построят .


Да я всегда внимательно собеседников читаю , вот только объясните мне , кто эти все , которые все прекрасно знают ? или Вы на улицах Краснодара социологический опрос провели ?
Объясните мне почему в 1ЦНИИ ВМФ об этом не знают и продолжают работать над проектом , а уважаемый Камикадзе ( мне так короче ) знает , почему в Северодвинске началось строительство верьфи под него , но еще никто не знает , что она не нужна , ибо Камикадзе сказал : " Авианосному флоту в России - не быть " , почему принимается решение о строительстве комплекса НИТКА "Пика" , для подготовки летного состава , которому все равно негде будет служить и руководство авиации ВМФ об этом не знает , зато знает краснодарский парень. Объясните мне на что вы опираетесь в своих выводах ? Из какого жизненого опыта вы черпаете подобную уверенность ?

----------


## Божественный ветер

Я не черпаю и я не уверен .Это доводы .Ну вот и сказал что знаеш :) назар .А нитку где собираются строить ?Не на юге ?

----------


## Nazar

> Я не черпаю и я не уверен .Это доводы .Ну вот и сказал что знаеш :) назар .А нитку где собираются строить ?Не на юге ?


Согласен , но доводы надо чем-то подкреплять .
Если-бы ты после отсутствия прошелся по форуму , то увидел бы , что я об этом уже неоднократно говорил , причем именно в этой ветке.
Комплекс будут строить в Ейске.

----------


## Serega

> что было бы не плохо если построят , но все прекрасно понимают что не построят .


 - это ж Россия. А потому логику можно отключить. По идее - стране такого масштаба как Россия в будущей драке за ресурсы авианосный флот нужен. По состоянию же нынешнему авиапрома и т.д. - по идее построить не смогут.

Но - как всегда тут может вмешаться Личность, со своей, ити его мать, "ролью". И аот если этой личности припесёт построить - то таки аостроят ведь. Не потому что надо - а как всегда, вопреки всему и из принципа что "смогём!".

так что не надо споров. посмотрим что будет.

----------


## Божественный ветер

Оу круто ,если построят сразу поеду посмотрю ,а для чего ?Где будет авианосец на черном море ?

----------


## Божественный ветер

А еще забыл не кто не знает ,может слышали , где будет после 2017 чф.?Его не под новоросс хотят перегнать ?Назар что за тема и какие страницы , там где ты писал про нитку которую в ейске буду делать ?

----------


## Nazar

> Оу круто ,если построят сразу поеду посмотрю ,а для чего ?Где будет авианосец на черном море ?


Извините Вы читать умеете ? , то что не умеете грамотно писать , все уже убедились , но читать , причем то , что пишут Вам 



> _принимается решение о строительстве комплекса НИТКА "Пика" , для подготовки летного состава_





> Назар что за тема и какие страницы , там где ты писал про нитку которую в ейске буду делать


Как-то быстро мы на ты перешли . 
Еще раз повторяю , научитесь читать и понимать написаное 



> _я об этом уже неоднократно говорил , причем именно в этой ветке_


Или мне еще за Вас перечитать тему ? 
Ей богу надоело уже носом тыкать , пошевелите сами мозгами и ручками.

----------


## Mad_cat

> А еще забыл не кто не знает ,может слышали , где будет после 2017 чф.?Его не под новоросс хотят перегнать ?


Нет, нечего авианосцу делать в Черном море. Было предложение в летний сезон подгонять его к НИТКЕ, чтобы летчики закрепляли полученные навыки на палубе без длительных перерывов. НО это из разряда предложений, Кузнецов будет входить в состав ЧФ и базироваться на севере.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, нечего авианосцу делать в Черном море. Было предложение в летний сезон подгонять его к НИТКЕ, чтобы летчики закрепляли полученные навыки на палубе без длительных перерывов. НО это из разряда предложений, Кузнецов будет входить в состав ЧФ и базироваться на севере.


Это когда такое предложение было , первый раз слышу  :Confused: 
Тем  более  Кузнецов никогда , с момента закладки не планировался как корабль ЧФ.

----------


## AC

> Это когда такое предложение было , первый раз слышу 
> Тем  более  Кузнецов никогда , с момента закладки не планировался как корабль ЧФ.


*Масорин говорил нечто подобное:*
"...Главком ВМФ также не исключил временного перебазирования единственного на российском флоте авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" на Черноморский флот. Кроме того, Масорин не исключил, что новый российский авианесущий крейсер будет базироваться на Черном море...".
http://www.newsru.com/russia/03aug20...f_print.html#2

----------


## Nazar

> *Масорин говорил нечто подобное:*


Причем здесь обеспечение Олимпиады и это 



> _Было предложение в летний сезон подгонять его к НИТКЕ, чтобы летчики закрепляли полученные навыки на палубе без длительных перерывов_

----------


## Божественный ветер

Назар ,вы случаем не в судостроительной сфере работаете ?Ну мне 18лет поэтому уж извените не могу писать все правильно ,куда уж до вас :)

----------


## AC

> Причем здесь обеспечение Олимпиады и это


А он не в контексте Олимпиады это говорил -- это было выступление по широкому кругу вопросов...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Назар ,вы случаем не в судостроительной сфере работаете ?


Нет я не работаю в судостроительной сфере 



> Ну мне 18лет поэтому уж извените не могу писать все правильно ,куда уж до вас :)


Тогда пишите хотя бы грамотно и больше изучайте интересующие Вас вопросы , тем более которые являются предметом разговора , в который Вы вступаете . И поверьте возраст здесь ни при чем , в 18 лет я наверное был даже ближе к предмету разговора , чем сейчас  :Biggrin: 



> А он не в контексте Олимпиады это говорил -- это было выступление по широкому кругу вопросов...


Хорошо , допустим он сказал это просто к слову , без объяснения причин ( как и написано в ссылке ) , но все равно , какое отношение это имеет к тому , что сказал уважаемый Mad cat ?

----------


## juky-puky

> Нет, нечего авианосцу делать в Черном море.


- Защищать независимость Абхазии!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Хорошо, допустим он сказал это просто к слову, без объяснения причин (как и написано в ссылке) , но все равно, какое отношение это имеет к тому , что сказал уважаемый Mad cat ?


Речь о временном размещении корабля на ЧФ ("подгонке")?
Или я что-то не так понял?

----------


## Mad_cat

"- Защищать независимость Абхазии! "
 :Biggrin:  Ох, нехватает там истребителей, куда там 4ВА против ВВС Грузии... усиливать надо срочно :Wink:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Речь о временном размещении корабля на ЧФ ("подгонке")?
> Или я что-то не так понял?


Я думаю, что к ЧФ он отношения иметь не будет, просто зайдет "в гости" в одну из баз на время проведения полетов с Украинской НИТКИ

Кстати, интересный момент в интервью:
"будущий авианесущий крейсер" - это оговорка или корабль будет оснащен собственным вооружением не хуже "Тбилиси"

----------


## Nazar

> Я думаю, что к ЧФ он отношения иметь не будет, просто зайдет "в гости" в одну из баз на время проведения полетов с Украинской НИТКИ
> 
> "


Может быть , но с Нитки прекрасно летают и без Кузнецова на ЧФ :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Может быть , но с Нитки прекрасно летают и без Кузнецова на ЧФ


Это да, вот только потом ждут полгода чтоб отработать на палубе :Wink:

----------


## Mad_cat

Мнение морского офицера, бывшего старшим в походе Кузи в 96 
http://shurigin.livejournal.com/128738.html

----------


## Nazar

> Это да, вот только потом ждут полгода чтоб отработать на палубе


Да нет , наоборот , после полетов с палубы , пол года ждут полетов на Нитке , всвязи с погодными условиями Севера , а после Нитки ( летом ) , обычно сразу по возврващению ( если корабль на ходу ) , летают на палубу. Так что Вы маленько не правы.
Ну а про Шурыгина слышали , знаем этого человека , грамотный специалист , но ЕМНИП корабел а не летчик.

----------


## Mad_cat

> ( если корабль на ходу )


Очень важное замечание




> но ЕМНИП корабел а не летчик.


Да, корабел. Тем лучше знает тонкости эксплуатации Кузи

----------


## Nazar

> Очень важное замечание
> 
> 
> Да, корабел. Тем лучше знает тонкости эксплуатации Кузи


О чем я и говорю , возможная передислокация Кузнецова на ЧФ ,  ни как не связана с повышением боеготовности летчиков 279 полка .
А в Вашей ссылке все через чур красиво написано , особенно про то как 
Шурыгин "выпускал" самолеты.

----------


## Mad_cat

> А в Вашей ссылке все через чур красиво написано , особенно про то как Шурыгин "выпускал" самолеты.


 :Wink:  Адмирал, что с него возьмешь. "Я даю команду - истребители взлетают"




> О чем я и говорю , возможная передислокация Кузнецова на ЧФ , ни как не связана с повышением боеготовности летчиков 279 полка .


ИМХО, больше с палубы летать будут при таком раскладе.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Кстати, интересный момент в интервью:
> "будущий авианесущий крейсер" - это оговорка или корабль будет оснащен собственным вооружением не хуже "Тбилиси"


Через Босфор авианосцам ходить запрещено. Так что будущий авианосец сможет на ЧФ оказаться только в роли "авианесущего крейсера".

----------


## Божественный ветер

А как же он попадет в средиземное море ,минуя босфор ?

----------


## Nazar

> А как же он попадет в средиземное море ,минуя босфор ?


Проход авианосцев через пролив Босфор запрещен согласно Конвенции Монтрё , и это одна из причин ( кстати самая незначительная ) , почему  Кузнецов называется авианесущим крейсером .

----------


## Mad_cat

Не знал о таком подтексте. А остальные причины в чем?
Я полагал, что основанием для такого обозначения стало наличие Гранита...

----------


## Nazar

Три основные причины 
1) Наличие ракетного и противолодочного вооружения на наших авианесущих крейсерах
2)  "Мирная" доктрина СССР , авианосцы-оружие агрессора.
3)  Конвенция  Монтре.

----------


## Божественный ветер

Ну че кто там ближе к теме ,назар? ,когда авианосец будет .На одном сайте ,читал ,что мол у нас их будет не один ,Р.S хоть бы один сделали.:(

----------


## Nazar

> Ну че кто там ближе к теме ,назар? ,когда авианосец будет .На одном сайте ,читал ,что мол у нас их будет не один ,Р.S хоть бы один сделали.:(


Не торопите события , это вопрос не одного дня , на сайте правильно читали , он изначально планировался не один , а серия , но есть понятие проектируемая серия , а есть понятие серия производственная , сейчас  хотят подписать документы ( пока Путин президент ) , на серию из пяти кораблей , ориентировочный срок готовности первого 20-25год

----------


## Божественный ветер

20лет ??????!!!!!Все :( не служить мне там :(

----------


## Холостяк

http://www.aeroreview.ru/?/pages/akk...199905_006.htm

----------


## Доктор Лектор

По информации Lenta Ru Индусы могут отказаться от Горшкова в таком случае он будет выкуплен мин обороны и войдет в состав ВМФ.

----------


## Nazar

> По информации Lenta Ru Индусы могут отказаться от Горшкова в таком случае он будет выкуплен мин обороны и войдет в состав ВМФ.


Ну подобная инфа проходила уже сто лет назад , но пока все вилами по воде писано.

----------


## Mad_cat

Скорее всего это так индусов пугают, мол не доплатите покупатели быстро найдутся. И в этом есть смысл, т.к. 1.5 млрд за полноценный авианосец - это дешево.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Крейсер «Адмирал Горшков» могут передать ВМФ РФ


http://www.vertolet-media.ru/news/?ID=2168

 :Rolleyes: 

Источников этой инфы все больше.. Хотя мб это и правда...

----------


## Pilot

> Для информации и вообще. На снимке аварийный взлет Су-33(пилотирует летчик-испытатель Мельников). На снимке очетливо видна течь керосина из левого крыльевого топливного бака(повреждение получено в процессе взлета, подробности не известны).


Это не совсем точная инфа. Да, действительно на фото взлетает Сергей Мельников, но бак поврежден был во время полетов раньше, корабль вернулся в базу с самолетом у которого тек бак и долго думали и решали что с ним делать. В результате самолет взлетел с минимальной заправкой со стоящего корабля. Это единственный такой случай.

----------


## Pilot

кстати, бак был поврежден из-за проблемы при работе механизма складывания крыла

----------


## Micro

Интересная статья. 

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/06/06/150591.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Интересная статья. 
> 
> http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/06/06/150591.html


Да, статейка классная! Согласен, практически, со всем.

----------


## Холостяк

> Да, статейка классная! Согласен, практически, со всем.


Действительно, статья представляет современную реальность. Сейчас нормально наладить выпуск Су-34 не могут, хотя тоже "бьют в грудь", что база есть....
Но... Если подумать, то при желании, воле и финансировании можно организовать и выпуск ударных авианосцев....

----------


## FLOGGER

> при желании, воле и финансировании можно организовать и выпуск ударных авианосцев....


Но, по-моему, в статье все достаточно обосновано и аргументировано. А, если учесть, что желания особого нет, воли тем более, а с финансированием и так, примерно, все ясно, то судьба будущих авианосцев даже и не в тумане, её вообще не увидать.

----------


## Micro

> при желании, воле и финансировании можно организовать и выпуск ударных авианосцев....


Нельзя забывать о том, о чём автор пишет в конце статьи:  :Rolleyes:  


> Вложившись в создание авианосцев, можно из-за этого легко и быстро потерять страну, которую они вроде бы призваны защищать.

----------


## alexvolf

> Нельзя забывать о том, о чём автор пишет в конце статьи:


Ага...Только скоро наш ОДРАП будет искать и облетывать вот эту посудину которая пока у америкосов на стапеле USS  Буш-Старший, а со старьем они поступают просто, только тактические номера с ВПП убирают.....
А нам где строить? Опять разговор перейдет в политику...

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительно чтоб не искать тактический номер

----------


## Холостяк

Парни!
При желании один только меценат Рома Абрамович без проблем подарил бы нашему флоту один авианосец... А таких Ром у нас скока??? Неплоха и надпись как в тяжелые годы для Родины писали на боевой технике... Типа : "От колхозни..." Ой! Ошибся... "От губернатора Абрамовича!" или "От Большого театра - Флоту России!"... В Большом не обнищают один спектакль на благо России провести. Гордая надпись и - "От Газпрома - Флоту России!".... Вот уже три... Можно продолжить.... "От евреев уехавших на историческую Родину!" Вполне благородно и честно. Как никак многие из них на народные Советские денежки учились в школе, получили высшее образования. Кобзон, Гусинский, да и диаспора неплохой бизнес в нашей стране имеет... Та же грузинская диаспора... Хмммм... Вот еще два! И газ Украине за что продают со скидкой? Так что с лЁта! 
Так что нехрен, япона мать, прибедняться! "Потерять страну" - вот это бред афтара... Главное желание, воля и финансирование... А государство - не обнищает и народ с голоду не помрет, как и тот же Рома... У него, чтоб обанкротиться и перейти на воду и хлеб - три авианосца уж точно хватит... В крайняк полетает пока на своих старых бортах и сэкономит на А380... http://www.informacia.ru/elita/news13.htm

----------


## Mad_cat

Я уже говорил не один раз: деньги в стране есть, причем деньги сумасшедшие. Стапели для строительства тоже найти можно (тот же севмаш). ВСЕ зависит ТОЛЬКО от желания властьпридержащих.

А американцы кстати не торопятся избавляться от своих посудин. Выводят в резерв, переквалифицируют в учебные авианосцы...

----------


## alexvolf

> Я уже говорил не один раз: деньги в стране есть, причем деньги сумасшедшие. Стапели для строительства тоже найти можно (тот же севмаш). ВСЕ зависит ТОЛЬКО от желания властьпридержащих.
> 
> А американцы кстати не торопятся избавляться от своих посудин. Выводят в резерв, переквалифицируют в учебные авианосцы...


На СевМаше много не настроишь-не тот климат.Что элинги крытые создавать? АВ -это не субмарина.То что было не сберег,а потерямши плачем.На Д_Востоке нет соответствующей инфраструктуры.В 30-е Комсомольск подняли да и Тайшет тоже но тогда система другая была(ГУЛаг) а сейчас по правам человека принудительный труд заключенным возбраняется.Закон нарушил -сиди отдыхай,китайцы лес валят.Вот так-вот.И получается тысячи км газонефтепровода,еще там золото-платина,
да чего там-пресная вода скоро без защиты останется.От тайги до бескрайних морей.....

----------


## alexvolf

Чтобы позиция была более ясной можно поговорить о музыке начала 90-х годов.Квартет:один вроде как дирежером оркестра стал,другой на саксафоне неплохо играл,третий (Кучма) вроде как солист выступал ,ну и под этот музон продали братья-словяне с Украины на 75% построенный ТАКР "Тбилиси"( перед самым концом назвав "Варягом") в страну Красного дракона.Уводили буксиром через Басфор(турки его еще полгода мариновали в родных водах Черного моря).
Стенка в Мокао для прикола нашлась.Китайцы на экскурсиях деньги зашибают,на металл не режут пока чертежи до последней заклепки не срисуют.Ленкомнату по полной программе оборудовали.Сделка по цене черного металлолома начала 90-х.
Молиться надо на комфлота ЧФ (Касатонов или Балтин тогда был-не помню),что увел "Кузнецова" сначала в Средиземку, а потом на Север иначе и его продали.
Вот такая песня....
С уважением к сообществу

----------


## Mad_cat

> На СевМаше много не настроишь-не тот климат.Что элинги крытые создавать?


Ну, строили же АПЛ пр941, а у них полное водоизмещение под 40тыс. Строили сухогруз Севморпуть. Много не настроишь, но ведь много и не нужно, по одному кораблю.

----------


## Nazar

> ТАКР "Тбилиси"( перед самым концом назвав "Варягом")


Тбилиси никогда не был Варягом , Варягом стала Рига .
Да и с Кузнецовым немного другая ситуация была  :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ...в сентябре прошлого года, в.«ОКБ Сухого» прошла макетная комиссия по до*работанному самолету Су-27КУБ, который в ближайшее время может заказать ВМФ России в учебно-тренировочном, а затем, возможно, в учебно-боевом и многоцелевом вариантах. Уже несколько лет в ОКБ идет разработка новой головной части фюзеляжа для Су-27КУБ, предусматривающая изменение компоновки кабины: вход в нее теперь будет осуществляться не через нишу передней опоры   шасси, а через единый для обоих летчиков откидывающийся вверх-назад фонарь. Улучшится обзор, появится новое информационно-управляющее поле кабины экипажа, а правый летчик наконец получит полный комплект органов управления (сейчас на первом Су-27КУБ правый летчик фактически не имеет возможности управлять двигателями.
> 
> Кроме того, в перспективе предусмотрено внедрение на Су-27КУБ давно разра*батываемой схемы двойного складывания крыла, которая позволит уменьшить габариты самолета при его корабельном базировании. По составу бортового оборудования Су-27КУБ предстоит унифицировать с разрабатываемым многофункциональным истребителем Су-35, поэтому, по всей видимости, проходящая с 2003 г. на Су-27КУБ испытания новая РЛС с ФАР «Сокол» («Жук-МСФЗ») разработки корпорации «Фазотрон-НИИР» уступит место создаваемой сейчас для Су-35 в НИИП им. В.В. Тихомирова РЛС с пассивной ФАР «Ирбис» (см. «Взлёт» №4/2006, с. 41).


http://paralay.com/su33.html

----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую участников форума
Уважаемый Nazar !  Вы правы. Заложен был ТАКР Рига переименован в Леонида Брежнева затем в Варяг и продан,а Тбилиси переименовали в Адмирал Кузнецов,тогда куда делся Новороссийск?Продали Индии?

----------


## [RUS] MK

Интересное мнение...




> Русский флот восстановит былую боеспособность уже к 2021 году





> Автор этих строк с интересом ознакомился с прогнозом главкома ВМФ России Масорина, который утверждает, что через 20 лет русский флот значительно превзойдет по мощи советский - http://lenta.ru/news/2007/07/10/plans/
> 
>      В частности  Масорин утверждает, что в 2027 году русский флот будет располагать шестью авианосцами.
> 
>      На самом деле главком ВМФ России очень осторожничает, и темпы строительства русского военного флота будут куда более быстрые, чем это представляется сейчас.
> 
>      Например, уже к 2021 году в составе нашего флота будут четыре авианосца, как и в советские времена, а к 2025 году их будет восемь.
> 
>      Причин этому несколько.
> ...


Источник: http://www.ap7.ru/prognozy/russkij_f...he_k_godu.html

Ну и как вам?  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Приветствую участников форума
> Уважаемый Nazar !  Вы правы. Заложен был ТАКР Рига переименован в Леонида Брежнева затем в Варяг и продан,а Тбилиси переименовали в Адмирал Кузнецов,тогда куда делся Новороссийск?Продали Индии?


Он продан в середине 90х годов Южной Корее , на данный момент не существует. :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Интересное мнение...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://www.ap7.ru/prognozy/russkij_f...he_k_godu.html
> 
> Ну и как вам?


"Врача вызывали?"
Что-то пока не заметно, чтобы Россия была сильно озабочена состоянием российского флота.

----------


## Морячок

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/uk/...00/7487638.stm
вот вам и ответ - зачем. 

"По словам министра обороны Деза Брауна, новые суда необходимы для выполнения военных задач и проведения гуманитарных операций." -

для "гуманитарных операций" достаточно переоборудованного конетйнеровоза, типа приснопамятного "Атлантик Конвэйра". Остается первое... 
России, вероятно, следует развивать подводный флот - "с целью изучения морского дна и ловли сардинок"  :Smile: 
Или, все-таки, авианосцы?

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Морячок;30241]http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/uk/...00/7487638.stm
вот вам и ответ - зачем. 

"По словам министра обороны Деза Брауна, новые суда необходимы для выполнения военных задач и проведения гуманитарных операций." -

 Пока шло обсуждени темы зачем России авианосец -Китай начинает обучение палубных летчиков, сообщает сайт "Военный паритет" http:// militaryparitet.com. Авианосец похож на наш "Адмирал Кузнецов" проект 1143.5 и готов на 73%

----------


## Морячок

Хе-хе... А еще и индусы к 2020 тремя собираются обзавестись...
http://www.militaryparitet.com/html/data/ic_news/191/ 
Там же прочел - спасибо за ссылку, кстати!

----------


## Mad_cat

> Пока шло обсуждени темы зачем России авианосец -Китай начинает обучение палубных летчиков, сообщает сайт "Военный паритет" http:// militaryparitet.com. Авианосец похож на наш "Адмирал Кузнецов" проект 1143.5 и готов на 73%


Вот мне всегда было интересно кто и как вычислеят эти проценты готовности? :Biggrin: 
Странно, если бы он был не похож, это же родной брат Кузнецова - Варяг :Wink: 
Из фотографии видно, что по сравнению с состоянием на 2000 год корабль покрасили и застелили летную палубу. Кроме того, судя по осадке, наконец запихали какую-то силовую установку (возможно).



> Китай начинает обучение палубных летчиков


Интересно знать где, на каких самолетах и под какой корабль?



> А еще и индусы к 2020 тремя собираются обзавестись...


вполне вероятно. Одни - Горшков, второй -собираются в 2010 году заложить по нашему проекту.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Mad_cat;32600]Вот мне всегда было интересно кто и как вычислеят эти проценты готовности? :Biggrin: 
Странно, если бы он был не похож, это же родной брат Кузнецова - Варяг :Wink: 

Процент готовности приводится как известно в докладных министерства и вычисляется очень легко исходя из конечного результата оснащения корабля ( в данном случае реконструкции нашего "Варяга").Получить готовый корпус корабля - это уже на 50% выполненная работа.Учитывая ресурсы Китая срок сдачи флоту определен на 2010г.Родной брат "Кузнецова" будет рассекать моря и океаны под китайским флагом.
Впрочем может быть поговорка в период правления Сталина- "Русский-китаец братья на век" останется актуальной в будущем...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Хе-хе... А еще и индусы к 2020 тремя собираются обзавестись...
> http://www.militaryparitet.com/html/data/ic_news/191/ 
> Там же прочел - спасибо за ссылку, кстати!


*Индия решила заказать дополнительные МиГ-29К*

Lenta.ru, 19 сентября 2008 г.

     Министерство обороны Индии утвердило план по закупке дополнительной партии палубных истребителей МиГ-29К в количестве 29 единиц. Об этом сообщает Indian Express со ссылкой на источники в военном ведомстве.
     Предположительно, стоимость заказа составит около 2 миллиардов долларов. Переговоры с российской стороной о заключении контракта на поставку истребителей на данный момент не начались.
      Напомним, что в 2004 году Индия заказала 12 одноместных МиГ-29К и 4 двухместных МиГ-29КУБ в рамках комплексного контракта на поставку тактического авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Горшков". Общая стоимость сделки составила 1,6 миллиарда долларов.
      Закупка второй партии палубных истребителей позволит ВМС Индии сформировать дополнительные эскадрильи. В дальнейшем общее количество МиГ-29К планируется довести до 50 единиц.
      Многофункциональные истребители палубного базирования МиГ-29К/КУБ предназначены для решения задач противовоздушной обороны корабельных соединений, завоевания превосходства в воздухе, а также поражения надводных и наземных целей управляемыми боеприпасами. 

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/3573/

----------


## alexvolf

Многофункциональные истребители палубного базирования МиГ-29К/КУБ предназначены для решения задач противовоздушной обороны корабельных соединений, завоевания превосходства в воздухе, а также поражения надводных и наземных целей управляемыми боеприпасами. 

 Так точно.Например BRAHMOS - создавался ведь не только для выставки

----------


## Mad_cat

> Процент готовности приводится как известно в докладных министерства и вычисляется очень легко исходя из конечного результата оснащения корабля ( в данном случае реконструкции нашего "Варяга").


может он и вычисляется очень легко (хотя лично мне не понятна логика таких вычислений), но что именно означают эти 75%? Какие из ключевых проблем китайским корабелам удалось решить, а какие -нет?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> может он и вычисляется очень легко (хотя лично мне не понятна логика таких вычислений), но что именно означают эти 75%? Какие из ключевых проблем китайским корабелам удалось решить, а какие -нет?


75%-чугуний. 25%-сложнейшая электроника.  :Cool:

----------


## Морячок

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2008..._1281589.shtml

Президент России Дмитрий Медведев дал сегодня поручение министерству обороны разработать программу строительства авианесущих крейсеров, с тем чтобы начать создание таких кораблей в ближайшие два года. 
«Думаю, что в ближайшее время мы подготовим программу - считайте, что это поручение министерству обороны - по возрождению авианесущей компоненты ВМФ и определению мест, где будут строиться новые авианесущие крейсеры», - заявил Медведев на встрече с личным составом тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецов». С борта этого корабля Верховный главнокомандующий наблюдал за учениями сил Северного флота в Баренцевом море

==================================================  ==========
Ну вот - решение принято. 
Интересно, что это за "крейсеры" будут - не дай Бог, такие же ублюдки, как 1143...

----------


## FLOGGER

А что имеется в виду под словом "создание"? Что в ближайшие 2 года создадут?

----------


## Морячок

> А что имеется в виду под словом "создание"? Что в ближайшие 2 года создадут?


Очевидно, речь идет о начале постройки: [HTML]начать создание таких кораблей
[/HTML]
А сколько времени продлится постройка - Бог весть... Относительно утешает во всём этом лишь одно: постройка двух авианосцев всё же предпочтительней постройки двух Су-34  :Frown:

----------


## маска

А речь шла только о авианосцах?А то говорят,что авианосцы действуют в составе авиационной ударной группы,в состав которой входят: один-два крейсера УРО, один-шесть  эскадренных  миноносцев УРО, один-два фрегата УРО, одно-два  быстроходных  судна снабжения, одна-три атомные многоцелевые подводные лодки.И как там с палубной авиацией для этих кораблей?Также интересно,как быть с личным составом для всей этой армады.Для нормальной эксплуатации только авианосца ,требуется постоянное налие 2х полноценных сменных экипажей к нему,а это требует от флота содержания на каждый авианосец практически 2х полноценных флотских дивизий - 2 * 2000 человек.И это только на один авианосец.Содержание такого количества постоянного состава в труднодоступных местах (не забываем о наших климатических условиях) просто обескровит весь флот.Или нет?

----------


## alexvolf

Также интересно,как быть с личным составом для всей этой армады.Для нормальной эксплуатации только авианосца ,требуется постоянное налие 2х полноценных сменных экипажей к нему,а это требует от флота содержания на каждый авианосец практически 2х полноценных флотских дивизий - 2 * 2000 человек.И это только на один авианосец.Содержание такого количества постоянного состава в труднодоступных местах (не забываем о наших климатических условиях) просто обескровит весь флот.Или нет?[/QUOTE]

Это смотря какой АВ проектируется.США с 1975г строит тяжелые АВ типа "Нимиц".Кроме головного в строй последовательно вводились "Эйзенхауэр"(1977г),"Винсон"(1982  г),"Рузвельт"(1986г),"Линкольн"(  1990г),"Вашингтон"(1992г) и т.д.
Бюджетом США на постройку двух АВ в 1988-89гг было выделено 1,4млрд $ (ес-но цены конца 80-х,но не так уж и много).Причем с вводом в строй новых АВ происходило с выведением из строя старых АВ(например CVN-74-позволил вывести АВ Мидуэй,CVN-75-Форрестол,а АВ Вашингтон -вытеснил АВ Коралл Си.Водоизмещение вступивших в строй АВ составляет порядка 91500т и относятся к тяжелым АВ.Длина КВЛ составляет 317м ширина корпуса 40,8м.Длина угловой полетной палубы 237,5м при ширине 76,8м.Новшеством является применение инерциальной катапульты вместо паровой и совершенная система фэрофинешера.Не думаю что РФ нужны именно АВ такого типа, но как говорится "голь на выдумку хитра".Может последовать эдакий несимметричный ответ...

----------


## Морячок

[HTML]А речь шла только о авианосцах?А то говорят,что авианосцы действуют в составе авиационной ударной группы[/HTML]

Ну не знаю - при сем событии не присутствовал, не могу точно воспроизвести слова Верховного...  :Biggrin: 

По уму - конечно, Вы правы - наряду с самими АВ необходимо создавать и флот охранения, авиационную группировку, кадры и - самое важное для нас! - береговую инфраструктуру. Поэтому в 1.4 млрд. вряд ли удастся "вписаться", ИМХО. А иначе судьба новопостроенных кораблей постигнет судьба их предшественников, выработавших ресурс котлотурбинных установок на рейдовых стоянках...  :Frown: 

Американцы, помимо баз на своей территории (Бремертон, Нью-Йорк, Перл-Харбор и еще дофига), имеют полноценные авианосные пункты базирования в Европе (Неаполь, Гибралтар, Тулон, Брест, Плимут, Скапа-Флоу - и это ещё неполный список), Азии (Йокосука, Нагасаки в Японии, Субик-бей на Филиппинах, на Окинаве...). Вот это станет главной проблемой для российского авианосного флота, по усилиям и затратам. Даже для "Кузнецова" толком ничего построить не смогли - корабль вынужден базироваться на территории судоремонтного завода... 

А флот сопровождения АВ, сам по себе, не так уж и велик - помнится, для своего "Энтерпрайза" американцы обходились всего двумя атомными крейсерами УРО - "Лонг Бич" и "Бейнбридж". Потом еще добавилась многоцелевая АПЛ - после анекдотического случая, когда советская АПЛ, при всплытии, пропорола днище американского АВ - "Китти Хок", кажется. Оказывается, авианосец весь переход шёл "под конвоем" советской подводной лодки...  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Потом еще добавилась многоцелевая АПЛ - после анекдотического случая, когда советская АПЛ, при всплытии, пропорола днище американского АВ - "Китти Хок", кажется. Оказывается, авианосец весь переход шёл "под конвоем" советской подводной лодки...


Это сейчас он кажется анекдотическим, а тогда чуть АпЛ пр.671 не утонула вместе с Китти Хоком (вовсе не атомным :Tongue: ), проводившим противолодочные ( :Biggrin: ) учения.

----------


## Морячок

> Это сейчас он кажется анекдотическим, а тогда чуть АпЛ пр.671 не утонула вместе с Китти Хоком (вовсе не атомным), проводившим противолодочные () учения.


Я знаю - с паротурбинной силовой установкой (ПТУ)  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Индия может и не увидеть модернизированного «Адмирала Горшкова»*



http://news.mail.ru/politics/2174999/

----------


## Андрей

А его похоже никто не увидит. Очень жалко.

----------


## маска

> А его похоже никто не увидит. Очень жалко.


Эт врятли...(Сухов)

----------


## Иван Кудишин

Весной производился подробный перевод руководства по производству взлетов и посадок на "Викрамадитхью" - "Горшкова" в условиях разных направлений ветра, при наличии крена и дифферента. Так что работы ведутся.
Правда, положе руку на моторчик, нашему ВМФ это... хм... вот это... сооружение... Ну совсем не в кассу. Ангар - в половину длины, лифты теснючие, в них только вертолеты пролезают. МиГи-29 К/КУБ, скорее всего, будут базироваться на палубе, если их не сделают буквально "складывающимися пополам". Про базирование на "Горшке" Су-27К никакой речи и быть не может. Так что пусть уж к индюкам плывет, железячка ржавенькая...

----------


## AC

> Эт врятли...(Сухов)


"Горшков" уже без лесов:
http://www.sevmash.ru/?id=4868&lg=ru
И совсем скоро будет на воде...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Весной производился подробный перевод руководства по производству взлетов и посадок на "Викрамадитхью" - "Горшкова" в условиях разных направлений ветра, при наличии крена и дифферента. Так что работы ведутся.
> Правда, положе руку на моторчик, нашему ВМФ это... хм... вот это... сооружение... Ну совсем не в кассу. Ангар - в половину длины, лифты теснючие, в них только вертолеты пролезают. МиГи-29 К/КУБ, скорее всего, будут базироваться на палубе, если их не сделают буквально "складывающимися пополам". Про базирование на "Горшке" Су-27К никакой речи и быть не может. Так что пусть уж к индюкам плывет, железячка ржавенькая...


Почему не пролезают?  :Confused:  Это же вроде тот же проект, что и Кузя.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Как это, тот же проект? Разные проекты совсем, Горшков строился под вертикалки, проект 1143.4, а Кузя под нормальные самолеты, с трамплином, проект 1143.3. У Кузи водоизмещение на 20 тысяч тонн больше...

----------


## Nazar

> Почему не пролезают?  Это же вроде тот же проект, что и Кузя.


Ничего общего , трамплин уже в Cеверодвинске под индусов строили.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Как это, тот же проект? Разные проекты совсем, Горшков строился под вертикалки, проект 1143.4, а Кузя под нормальные самолеты, с трамплином, проект 1143.3. У Кузи водоизмещение на 20 тысяч тонн больше...





> Ничего общего , трамплин уже в Cеверодвинске под индусов строили.


Спасибо за объяснения! Да, ошибся. А как же тогда индусы из положения выйдут? Ведь таскать все авиакрыло на палубе-по меньшей мере странно. А вдруг шторм? Да и машинам под палящим солнцем и соляными брызгами хорошо не будет. Логичней было бы переоборудовать его под десантный вертолетоносец тогда.

----------


## alexvolf

Правда, положе руку на моторчик, нашему ВМФ это... хм... вот это... сооружение... Ну совсем не в кассу. Ангар - в половину длины, лифты теснючие, в них только вертолеты пролезают. МиГи-29 К/КУБ, скорее всего, будут базироваться на палубе, если их не сделают буквально "складывающимися пополам". Про базирование на "Горшке" Су-27К никакой речи и быть не может. Так что пусть уж к индюкам плывет, железячка ржавенькая...[/QUOTE]

Копья по этой теме ломают аж с 1999года.Прикрепил обзорку с бородой из Военного парада того самого 99 (для тех кто не читал).

----------


## Морячок

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Go...tiation/393524

неужели ТАК нужен???  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Go...tiation/393524
> 
> неужели ТАК нужен???


Я там не вижу, что она согласилась именно доплатить какую-то конкретную сумму -- там про то, что она согласилась провести новые переговоры (пересмотреть цену). Еще посмотрим, на чем сторгуются в результате...  :Smile:

----------


## Морячок

the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) on Tuesday gave in to Moscow’s demands and gave the go-ahead to the Defence Ministry to renegotiate the price for aircraft carrier

В вольном переводе - "Комитет по безопасности при Кабмине, во вторник, согласился с требованием Москвы /о доплате/ и поручил Министерству обороны согласовать /новую/ стоимость авианосца"

О реальной стоимости, полагаю - нам не доложат :Smile:

----------


## AC

> the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) on Tuesday gave in to Moscow’s demands and gave the go-ahead to the Defence Ministry to renegotiate the price for aircraft carrier
> 
> В вольном переводе - "/.../Комитет по безопасности при Кабмине, во вторник, согласился с требованием Москвы о доплате и поручил Министерству обороны согласовать (новую) стоимость авианосца/.../"


Вот и я о том же...  :Smile: 




> О реальной стоимости, полагаю - нам не доложат


А и не надо -- мы сами узнаем...  :Biggrin:

----------


## маска



----------


## Pilot

выложил фотки  http://pilot.strizhi.info/2008/12/05/5903

----------


## Морячок

Красив, зараза... Ничего не скажешь.  :Smile: 
Спасибо за подборку! 
Но, блин - вынужден согласиться с индусами - "белый слон".

P.S. на фото IMG_2331_sm - подпись лучше подправить - не "боковая", а "угловая" палуба. Так верней.

----------


## Chizh

> Ангар - в половину длины, лифты теснючие, в них только вертолеты пролезают.


На схеме виден один лифт, за надстройкой. Похоже действительно только для вертолетов.
А еще лифты есть?

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Chizh;34411]На схеме виден один лифт, за надстройкой. Похоже действительно только для вертолетов.
А еще лифты есть?

 Думаю индийцы разберутся насчет лифтов.Не надо забывать что у них на вооружении Indian Navi в свое время были FRS Mk.51 Sea Harrier,если память не изменяет аж целых две эскадрильи.Не думаю что списали все...

----------


## Chizh

> Думаю индийцы разберутся насчет лифтов.


Ты хочешь сказать, что сами прорежут?
Что-то сильно сомневаюсь. 




> Не надо забывать что у них на вооружении Indian Navi в свое время были FRS Mk.51 Sea Harrier,если память не изменяет аж целых две эскадрильи.Не думаю что списали все...


По моему они уже либо списаны, либо в процессе вывода. Нет?

----------


## alexvolf

> Ты хочешь сказать, что сами прорежут?
> Что-то сильно сомневаюсь. 
> 
> 
> По моему они уже либо списаны, либо в процессе вывода. Нет?


 Чиж 
не помню что-бы мы были на ТЫ- тем не менее отвечаю тебе.ТАКР Адм.Горшков -бывший Баку(до 1990г) проект 1143.4.Так вот размеры ангара до модернизации-130х22,5х6,6 метра.Количество подьемников-2.Полное водоизмещение 44500т и т.д.Советовал ознакомится с книгой В.В.Бабича "Наши авианосцы" все вопросы отпали-бы.

----------


## Pilot

подъемников два, на них можно будет поднимать МиГи

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Китай начал подготовительные работы к постройке первого авианосца*

МОСКВА, 10 декабря. (АРМС-ТАСС). Западные СМИ сообщили о проведении Китаем подготовительных работ к постройке первого авианосца. В частности, канадская "Канва дифенс", в распоряжение которой попало несколько спутниковых снимков побережья КНР, сообщает о том, что наиболее вероятным местом постройки авианосца является верфь "Вэйгаокиао" (Waigaoqiao) в Шанхае.

Верфь "Вэйгаокиао" имеет два больших дока и два 600-тоннных подъемных крана, которые позволяют строить одновременно два 150000- тонных нефтяных танкера. Кроме того, предприятие "Вэйгаокиао" имеет три причала длиной не менее 600 м, пригодных для постройки авианосца.

По мнению "Канва дифенс", Китай намерен ускорить реализацию программы и начать постройку первого авианосца в 2009 году.

В ноябре гонконгская "Саут Чайна Монинг Пост" процитировала заявление одного из представителей ВМС КНР, который сообщил, что Китай уже начал постройку авианосца в текущем году на верфи в Шанхае. Однако это сообщение было опровергнуто другим китайским военным источником в интервью изданию "Хуанкиу Шибао".

В интервью британской "Файнэншл таймс" директор управления международного сотрудничества МО КНР генерал-майор Киан Лихуа уклонился от ответа на вопрос, ведет ли Китай в настоящее время постройку авианосца, сообщив однако, что мир не должен быть удивлен, если его страна построит собственный авианосец.

Проект национального авианосца Китай разрабатывает уже более 20 лет. С целью изучения опыта постройки Китай осуществил закупку нескольких авианосцев, выведенных из состава ВМС различных стран. Первым купленным КНР судном данного типа стал австралийский авианосец "Мельбурн", приобретенный в 1994 году за 1,4 млн дол в качестве металлолома. После распада СССР Китай приобрел несколько тяжелых авианесущих крейсеров, включая "Варяг", "Минск" и "Киев".

В настоящее время с использованием авианесущего крейсера "Варяг" (на фотографии) проекта 1143.6 "Адмирал Кузнецов", который в 1998 году был куплен в недостроенном состоянии на верфи в Николаеве за 20 млн дол с заявленной целью переоборудования его в плавучее казино, проводится обучение китайских пилотов.

По имеющейся информации, ВМС НОАК близки к заключению контракта с КнААПО на приобретение 14 самолетов палубной авиации Су-33 для национального авианосца. Палубные истребители должны быть переданы КНР в самый короткий срок.

Параллельно с реализацией программы постройки национального авианосца ведутся работы по созданию собственного палубного истребителя. По данным западных СМИ, в 2006 году Китай приобрел четыре комплекта хвостовых гаков для палубных истребителей Су-33, как было заявлено, "в экспериментальных целях". Кроме того, был импортирован комплект оборудования для взлета и посадки, включая четыре набора подпалубных аэрофинишеров, блокирующих сетей и другого оборудования. В тот же период Китай закупил на Украине испытательный самолет T-10K - один из опытных экземпляров палубного Су-27. Цель закупки состояла, по всей видимости, в том, чтобы изучить конструкцию складывающегося крыла, усиленного шасси и тормозного гака.

По данным Пентагона, в последние годы Китай увеличил состав своих ВМС до 860 кораблей, включая 60 подводных лодок. С 2000 года КНР построил не менее 60 боевых кораблей.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=63815&cid=25

Ну вот. Китайцы 20 лет потратили, да к тому же и изучили все подряд. А наши хотят за 5 лет уже построить первый. Хм... :Rolleyes:

----------


## маска

> А наши хотят за 5 лет уже построить первый. Хм...


Не знаю кто там чего хочет,но вот интересное интервью  командующего Черноморским флотом (1998–2004 гг.) адмирала В.П.Комоедова.
"– Владимир Петрович! На Россию надвигается очередная, но, пожалуй, самая разрушительная «реформа Вооруженных сил». Вы хорошо знаете настроения в армии и на флоте. Как, на ваш взгляд, относятся к этим «реформам» и к их автору – министру обороны РФ г-ну Сердюкову – российские военнослужащие? 

– Убежден, что личный состав Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации относится к министру обороны сугубо отрицательно. И ничего удивительного в этом нет. Вопреки бодрым реляциям, доносящимся из Министерства обороны и из более высоких кабинетов, армия, авиация и флот находятся в тяжелейшем состоянии. «Реформы» Сердюкова добьют их окончательно. 
Что касается настроений, то, в частности, среди моряков Черноморского флота, о состоянии которого я осведомлен лучше всего, оно тяжелейшее. Я бы сказал, пользуясь флотским термином – настроение ниже ватерлинии. Полная неопределенность. 
На фоне всеобщего возмущения, царящего в войсках, верхушка Министерства обороны вроде бы предприняла попытку разъяснить людям, что их ждет. Заместителям Сердюкова было велено выехать в военные округа и на флота «для поднятия духа». И что же из этого получилось? Приехал на Черноморский флот генерал армии Панков. Сначала предполагалось, что он встретится с людьми в Доме офицеров, где есть зал мест на 700. Но за час до встречи мероприятие было перенесено в штаб флота, в зал человек на 70. Вот так Панков «поднял дух». Скорее всего тем, кого увольнять не будут. 

– У вас вызывает неприятие то, как начали осуществлять реформы, или сама их суть? 

– Разумеется, прежде всего суть «преобразований». Поражает безответственность и бесконтрольность затеянной ломки военного механизма государства. При любых преобразованиях системы национальной безопасности, особенно таких масштабов и для страны, находящейся в таких сложных международных условиях, каждый шаг должен широко обсуждаться по крайней мере с крупными военными специалистами, быть предельно выверен с точки зрения последствий. Здесь же мы, по сути, имеем дело с решениями совершенно некомпетентного в военных делах человека. 
При этом непонятна роль Верховного главнокомандующего. Уж он-то, казалось бы, должен учитывать мнение опытнейших военачальников, которые дружно выступают против губительных «реформ». Но Верховный главнокомандующий молчит, из чего можно сделать вывод, что он поддерживает надвигающееся разрушение Вооруженных сил России. 

– А есть ли реальная опасность для России? Вот мы говорим про угрозу со стороны НАТО, а их части мирно пребывают в местах постоянной дислокации и нам никак не угрожают. 

– Это сегодня. Хотя они уже почему-то вовсю воюют в Афганистане. А что будет происходить завтра? Вот свежая информация. Президент США дал распоряжение выделить средства на страхование судов американского торгового флота. Такие вещи делаются в случае крупного вооруженного конфликта, угрожающего судоходству. И от каких рисков страхуют американские суда? От пиратов Сомали? Нет! От военной опасности в Черном море. То есть США явно уже сейчас готовятся к резкому обострению обстановки (если не к войне) возле морских границ России. 
И это не теоретическое предположение. Есть данные, что Саакашвили мечтает о реванше за поражение в августе этого года. Его части специального назначения уже ведут активные диверсионные действия против Южной Осетии и Абхазии. Президент Украины Ющенко заявляет о готовности помочь в восстановлении боеспособности грузинской армии, а американские военные советники как были в Грузии до августа этого года, так там и остаются. А тут еще тревожные сообщения о резко возросшей активности вооруженных сил Украины: проводятся учения сил ПВО, войска передислоцируются к российско-украинской границе и в Крым. Как все это понимать?.. Затевать в этих условиях очередную «военную реформу» не просто безрассудно, но и крайне опасно. 

– Ведь вроде бы Вооруженным силам руководством страны сейчас уделяется повышенное внимание? 

– Давайте посмотрим на вещи, которые я знаю лучше всего – на состояние Военно-морского флота. Вот пример. По «реформе» Сердюкова предполагается сокращение мичманов. Но что такое для флота мичман? Это (вместе с офицерами) костяк флота. Это элита. Именно мичмана сидят за пультами сложнейшей ракетной техники, именно мичмана-гидроакустики обеспечивают поиск подводных лодок. Убери их – и боевой корабль станет беспомощной мишенью для кораблей и авиации противника. 
А что нам предлагает г-н Сердюков? Он предлагает превратить мичманов в гражданских служащих. При этом они резко теряют в зарплате. Примерно в два раза. И без того рабочие и служащие Вооруженных сил получают меньше, чем их сотоварищи в бюджетной сфере и у частных предпринимателей. Если же лишить мичманов статуса военнослужащих (и соответствующих надбавок к окладу), то на флоте мало кто из них останется. С соответствующими последствиями для боеспособности флота. 
И я говорю не только о плавсоставе. Флот – сложнейший живой организм. В нем все взаимоувязано: от ракет и торпед до соли и перца для флотского борща. Удар по тыловым службам тоже немедленно скажется на боеготовности флота... 
Корабельный состав флота находится в тяжелейшем состоянии и поддерживается в боеготовом состоянии лишь за счет патриотизма военных моряков. То, что «Петр Великий» и сопровождающие его корабли совершают дальний поход – дело очень хорошее. Растет боевая выучка плавсостава, появляется бесценный опыт. Однако говорить о нашем постоянном присутствии в мировом океане могут лишь восторженные журналисты, действующие по указке своих редакторов. На деле поход «Петра Великого» имеет прежде всего политический характер – это демонстрация флага. Но серьезных учений с его там участием нет: нужно ли вести такую громаду в Карибское море, чтобы отработать спасение на водах или совместное маневрирование? 
*Никаких авианосцев в ближайшие годы не предвидится*. И в открытый океан с такой военной политикой мы еще не скоро будем ходить. Мы пока там даже не гости, а случайные прохожие. 
Флот на глазах теряет управляемость. Вдобавок ко всем остальным бедам еще и органы управления ВМФ подвергаются губительным «реформам». Насколько мне известно, несмотря на многочисленные заверения, что Главный штаб ВМФ и другие органы управления флотом не подвергнутся переводу с мест их нынешней дислокации, ожидается экстренная переброска их в Санкт-Петербург. 
При этом технические системы связи и управления, которые волевым решением можно уничтожить, но невозможно в одночасье переместить, остаются в Подмосковье. То есть люди, принимающие ответственные решения, будут переброшены в Петербург, а системы связи с флотами останутся почти за тысячу километров. Не нужно быть крупным военным специалистом, чтобы представить себе, какой хаос воцарится в управлении Военно-морскими силами. А ведь у нас в море находятся ракетные подводные крейсеры стратегического назначения, в Карибском море – эскадра во главе с «Петром Великим». Назревает обострение обстановки в Черном море. И это только часть повседневной, очень напряженной боевой жизни флота. Но все это на многие месяцы будет ввергнуто в состояние хаоса. 
В свое время разрушительная суть замысла перевода Главного штаба ВМФ в Петербург была самым основательным образом проанализирована и соответствующая аргументация представлена руководству страны. Вроде бы «наверху» было принято решение не подвергать «обрезанию» сложившуюся систему управления ВМФ. Теперь же, как выясняется, аргументы крупнейших специалистов военно-морского дела, флотоводцев, ветеранов флота презрительно отброшены. 
Государственная власть не может не понимать, что так изворачиваться, может, дозволено мелким чиновникам, хотя и это недопустимо. По крайней мере, ложь на низшем уровне может и не иметь тяжелых последствий. 


– Но, может быть, вы преувеличиваете возможный ущерб от действий министра обороны? 

– Вот вам самый простой и наглядный пример. Недавно в вашей газете было опубликовано обращение большой группы флотских ученых – капитанов первого ранга, работающих в институтах и академиях ВМФ. Речь идет о намерении перевести эти учебные и научные заведения из Петербурга в Кронштадт. Ученые утверждают, что это приведет к гибели всей системы флотской науки. 
Я недавно был в Кронштадте, в местах, где прошла моя флотская молодость. Это посещение произвело тяжелое впечатление. Для перевода флотских НИИ и вузов там абсолютно ничего не приспособлено и никакие работы на этот счет не ведутся. Единственное место, где их можно было бы разместить, это Петровские казармы. Но они находятся в полуразрушенном состоянии и не видно ни малейших признаков готовящегося ремонта. То есть фактически предполагается выкинуть цвет флотской науки «в чистое поле». Это означает ее полную ликвидацию. 
Я был в Кронштадте у памятника адмиралу Макарову, на котором начертаны бессмертные слова: «Помни войну!» По-моему, эти слова человека, ставшего одним из символов доблестной защиты Родины, начисто игнорируют в высоких кабинетах, где принимаются решения, губительные для Вооруженных сил. 


– Не слишком ли жесткие вы даете оценки? 

– Я говорю о том, что творят с Вооруженными силами не ради критики, а с болью в душе. России нужны боеготовые армия и флот – ее единственные союзники. Всех остальных мы растеряли. Сколько же можно игнорировать уроки истории? Разве можно забывать, какими тяжелейшими жертвами для народа оборачивается неподготовленность страны к отпору противнику? Я вынужден высказываться предельно резко, ибо хочу, чтобы народ знал правду, а правители не делали вид, что этой правды не знают."

----------


## Daemonmike

Что-то как-то грустно стало:(

----------


## alexvolf

> Что-то как-то грустно стало:(


 Да уж,однако...РЕФОРМАТОРЫ.ВВП сказал конкретно -институт прапорщиков и мичманов себя изжил (продолжением бы могло быть сократим прапоров и мичманов тогда служебного жилья для офицеров может и хватит и деньги сэкономим поднимем пенсии пенсионеров) Очень интересная идея.Никому ничего не напоминает?Хорошо хоть находятся здравомыслящие люди( кстати флот всегда этим отличался и т.Комоедов в том числе)способные высказать трезвые взгляды на происходящее.Очень жаль но уверен через некоторое время будем по новой создавать то что сейчас разрушается.

----------


## CINN

> Очень жаль но уверен через некоторое время будем по новой создавать то что сейчас разрушается.


Создавать по новой?
Успеем?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что-то как-то грустно стало:(


Зато это правда, а ей нужно уметь смотреть в глаза. Честь, хвала и низкий поклон мужественному офицеру, не побоявшемуся сказать правду. Больше бы таких.
 Это в ВМФ, а в ВВС, я уверен, ничем не лучше.

----------


## alexvolf

Это в ВМФ, а в ВВС, я уверен, ничем не лучше.[/QUOTE]

 Естественно.Высказываются еще те кому терять нечего-пенсионеры которые прошли огонь,воду и цветмет трубы.Более молодые молчат-им карьеру делать надо.Опять же когда командующих назначают за 1-2 года до пенсии (потом на вольные хлеба)  им что больше всех надо радеть за боеготовность...Скоро как на Украине число министров обороны будет равно числу лет самостийности-фигура то не боевая(цивильная)как в лучших запстранах.С успехом скоро и мамку могут назначить на энту должность- парады в юбке удобней принимать и комитеты матерей солдатиков поддерживать.В штатах хоть отставников в звании назначают,у нас рядовых запаса.От так.Честь имею

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Руководство Индии одобрило реализацию ряда крупных оборонных проектов с Россией*

МОСКВА, 12 декабря. (АРМС-ТАСС). Индия согласилась на российские требования о дополнительной выплате 2 млрд дол на ремонт и переоборудование ТАКР "Адмирал Горшков" к версии авианосца ("Викрамадитья"), сообщает "Джейнс дифенс уикли".

Модернизация и восстановление крейсера "Адмирал Горшков" осуществляется на "Севмашпредприятии" в соответствии с подписанным в январе 2004 года межправительственным соглашением стоимостью 970 млн дол, которое также включало выплату 530 млн дол на поставку 16 истребителей МиГ-29 (12 палубных истребителей МиГ-29К и 4 МиГ-29КУБ) и 6 морских противолодочных вертолетов Ка-31 и Ка-27.

Как сообщил "Джейнс" высокопоставленный представитель МО Индии на условиях анонимности, комитет по безопасности правительства Индии, возглавляемый премьер-министром страны Манмоханом Сингхом, предоставил Министерству обороны разрешение на осуществление реструктуризации расходов с целью выделения 2 млрд дол на завершение переоборудования крейсера. По информации представителей индийских ВМС, ранее "Севмаш" получил на ремонт авианосца 458 млн дол.

Официальные источники сообщили "Джейнс", что комитет по безопасности отверг вариант аннулирования соглашения на поставку авианосца из опасения, что это может повлиять на другие оборонные контракты с Россией, и, в первую очередь, договор на 10-летнюю аренду многоцелевой АПЛ "Нерпа" проекта 971 "Щука-Б" (по классификации НАТО "Акула-2").

Как ожидается, стоимость аренды АПЛ "Нерпа" также будет обсуждена дополнительно и может превысить ранее запланированную сумму в 650-780 млн дол. Планируется, что подлодка войдет в состав ВМС Индии в конце 2009 года.

Как планируется, модернизация авианосца завершится в 2010 году, после чего начнутся 18-месячные заводские испытания авианосца в Баренцевом море. Корабль планируется передать ВМС Индии в конце 2012 года. Ожидается, что "Викрамадитья" будет эксплуатироваться до 2042-2045 гг.

Заключительное соглашение об условиях закупки авианосца, как ожидается, будет подписано к марту 2009 года, после обсуждений недавно сформированным совместным Наблюдательным комитетом высокого уровня под председательством секретаря обороны Индии Виджей Сингха и директора ФС ВТС Михаила Дмитриева.

Комитет по безопасности также одобрил приобретение 80 средних транспортных вертолетов Ми-17-1В, общая стоимость которых составляет 58,41 млрд рупий (1,2 млрд дол) для индийских ВВС.

Закупленные Ми-17 заменят имеющиеся на вооружении ВВС Индии устаревшие вертолеты Ми-8. Машины будут оснащены системами вооружения для участия в боевых операциях, сообщил тот же источник.

Соглашение, которое также включает поставку запчастей, предусматривает реализацию Россией офсетной программы общей стоимостью около 400 млн дол. Поставки машин начнутся в 2010 году и завершатся 4 года спустя.

Наблюдательный комитет высокого уровня, созданный в ходе прошедшей в сентябре текущего года 8-й индийско-российской межправкомиссии по ВТС, будет контролировать выполнение текущих оборонных контрактов, определять перспективные направления сотрудничества, а также решать ключевые вопросы двусторонних отношений, в частности по совместной разработке истребителя пятого поколения и передаче Индии технологии производства ОБТ T-90С.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=63962&cid=25

Подходи, налетай, технологии разбирай!  :Mad:

----------


## Mad_cat

мда, абсолютно безрадостная картина  :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

А зачем Китаю авианосцы???

Вот такую инфу нашел...
Китай построит два авианосца к 2015 году.
Строительство кораблей должно начаться в 2009 году на верфи в районе Шанхая. Одновременно китайские военные намерены завершить модернизацию недостроенного тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Варяг", купленного у Украины, чтобы использовать его для подготовки пилотов палубной авиации. 

План строительства авианосцев в Вооруженных силах КНР был разработан к осени 2008 года. Но официальное заявление Пекина по поводу намерений начать создание таких кораблей было сделано лишь на прошлой неделе, хотя ранее эти планы китайские военные отрицали. Авианосец, по словам старшего полковника Хуана Сюэпина, должен стать "символом силы нации и конкурентоспособности флота страны". 

В том случае, если авианосец будет построен и войдет в состав флота, он позволит вооруженным силам Китая вести боевые действия далеко в открытом море, включая регионы, которые недоступны для самолетов, базирующихся на наземных аэродромах. Однако, по мнению военных аналитиков, скорее всего, авианосец должен стать средством сдерживания США в случае начала конфликта вокруг Тайваня, который Китай считает своей территорией. Корабль также может дать Пекину существенное преимущество в возможных конфликтах с соседями в регионе. 

Авианосцы, согласно планам китайских военных, будут базироваться на острове Хайнань и действовать преимущественно в Южно-Китайском море. Кроме этого, по данным некоторых источников, в качестве палубной авиации КНР планирует закупить около 50 российских самолетов Су-33.

И вот новости из Америки...
10 января на вооружение американского флота поступит новейший атомный авианосец класса Nimitz, названный в честь Джорджа Буша. В данном случае речь идет, разумеется, не о Джордже Буше-младшем. Авианосец USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) назван в честь его отца. Старший Буш был не только презентом США, в годы Второй Мировой войны он совершил более шестидесяти боевых вылетов на бомбардировщике-торпедоносце Avenger. Джордж Буш пошел в армию добровольцем после японской атаки на Перл-Харбор. Его служба проходила на борту авианосца San Jacinto, действовавшем на Тихом океане. В 1942 году восемнадцатилетний Джордж Буш был одним из самых молодых пилотов американской армии.

USS George H.W. Bush станет десятым по счету авианосцем класса Nimitz. Эти авианосцы – самые большие военные корабли в мире, их водоизмещение составляет около ста тысяч тонн, на борту они могут нести 98 самолетов и вертолетов. USS Nimitz (CVN-68), давший название этому классу авианосцев, был спущен на воду 13 мая 1972 года.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Китай построит два авианосца к 2015 году.


Ага, а еще высадится на Луну. Мне кажется им планы пишут те же люди, которые составляют планы закупок для наших ВВС :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Ага, а еще высадится на Луну. Мне кажется им планы пишут те же люди, которые составляют планы закупок для наших ВВС


Можно смеяться сколько угодно , но Китай третья в мире страна , самостоятельно запустившая человека в космос и выведшая его наружу  :Wink: 
Так что сомневаться в их планах можно , время покажет. Лучше о себе думать .

----------


## Pilot

Как это ни печально, а ведь построят :( Макет уже есть, Варяга  изучили 
Это рядом с Шанхаем, где и собираются строить авианосцы
http://maps.google.ru/maps?hl=ru&ie=...06974&t=h&z=18

----------


## Daemonmike

> Подходи, налетай, технологии разбирай!


Да уж, а сами на двигателестроительных производствах байдарки делаем, вчера по телевизору двигателестроителя 'САЛЮТ' показали...
Если байдарки будут больше денег приносить чем двигатели, то совсем можно двигатели не производить, зачем нужно нерентабильное производство...главное прибыль, выживать, какие-там высокие технологии, гос. безопасность и независимость.
Как показала практика переориентация производства в России приводила только к одному - потере кадров (кто же захочет после высокоинтелектуальной работы, 'кастрюли' делать) и технологий.

Американцы в последнюю очередь дадут умереть своей оборонке, они даже в условиях кризиса, при высоком внешнем долге, вкладывают огромные средства в свой ОПК, а вообще если что, еще америкосы еще бумажек напечатают (облигаций), а мы в них вложимся, вместо того чтобы перевооружить свое производство, помочь ключевым предприятиям, сделать оборонный заказ....

Конечно, здесь еще вопрос расходования, направляемых средств, у нас как водится, очень мало доходит до цели....

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Можно смеяться сколько угодно , но Китай третья в мире страна , самостоятельно запустившая человека в космос и выведшая его наружу 
> Так что сомневаться в их планах можно , время покажет. Лучше о себе думать .


Оффтоп, конечно, но...

Вот так прямо и сами? И авианосцы делают, и в космос летают? А ребенок, учась в школе, тоже САМ для себя теорему Пифагора открывает? Вот так взял вдруг и открыл...

----------


## Nazar

> Оффтоп, конечно, но...
> 
> Вот так прямо и сами? И авианосцы делают, и в космос летают? А ребенок, учась в школе, тоже САМ для себя теорему Пифагора открывает? Вот так взял вдруг и открыл...


Начинается , я вот ждал подобный вопрос , давайте в дебри полезем , СССР с США то-же полностью самостоятельно в космос полетели ? Или все-же и те и другие , очень умело пользовались не только своим умом ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Оффтоп, конечно, но...
> 
> Вот так прямо и сами?


Нет, если сами не смогут, они у Вас, уважаемый, помощи попросят.



> И авианосцы делают, и в космос летают?


Представьте себе, что, да. Уверен, они-то себе а\носец сделают, а, вот мы-сомневаюсь. И в космос они летают. Или есть сомнения?



> А ребенок, учась в школе, тоже САМ для себя теорему Пифагора открывает? Вот так взял вдруг и открыл...


Господи, зачем такую ахинею-то нести?

----------


## Mad_cat

Вопрос не в том, построит или нет, а в то когда построит. Космическипй корабль они не один год копировали, носитель-тоже. С авианосцем аналогичная ситуация. Во всем мире за 6 лет с нуля построить АВ не могут, тем более два.




> Лучше о себе думать .


Да, вот именно. Когда РФ будет нормально развивать свою авиацию вопросы развития Китая, Индии и Камеруна отойдут на задний план.

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос не в том, построит или нет, а в то когда построит. Космическипй корабль они не один год копировали, носитель-тоже. С авианосцем аналогичная ситуация. Во всем мире за 6 лет с нуля построить АВ не могут, тем более два.
> 
> 
> .


С момента закладки Рейгана и введения его в строй , прошло пять лет , а это все-таки не просто срок строительства , но еще и период ходовых испытаний.

----------


## Mad_cat

И это при том, что он серийный. А вот Кузнецов создавался куда дольше, при том, что ссср не жалел сил и средств.

----------


## Nazar

> И это при том, что он серийный. А вот Кузнецов создавался куда дольше, при том, что ссср не жалел сил и средств.


это кто Вам сказал , что СССР средств не жалел ?

----------


## Mad_cat

А Вы считаете, что жалел? Вплоть до начала 1990ых задержек с финансированием оборонки не было, выделяли столько средств, сколько ОПК мог освоить

----------


## Nazar

> А Вы считаете, что жалел? Вплоть до начала 1990ых задержек с финансированием оборонки не было, выделяли столько средств, сколько ОПК мог освоить


Насколько мне известно , в 87м году , из-за общего снижения финансирования , даже приостанавливалось строительство , а к 89му году отставали от ранее намеченного графика на пять-шесть месяцев.

----------


## Pilot

Россия в 2011 году будет иметь собственный тренажер для подготовки палубных летчиков и откажется от аренды его аналога на Украине - ВМФ



МОСКВА, 15 января. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Россия в 2011 году будет иметь свой собственный тренажер для подготовки летчиков палубной авиации и тем самым избавится от необходимости его аренды на Украине. Об этом ИТАР-ТАСС сообщили сегодня в Главном штабе ВМФ России.

"В соответствии с принятым руководством страны решением уже ведутся исследовательские и проектные работы по созданию в г. Ейске Краснодарского края наземного учебно-тренировочного комплекса для подготовки летчиков палубной авиации. Все работы по созданию комплекса профинансированы, и он будет построен через три года", - сказал собеседник ИТАР-ТАСС.

"Создание комплекса позволит нашей стране полностью избавиться от зависимости от Украины в подготовке летчиков для тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов", когда мы в течение многих лет вынуждены арендовать единственный созданный в СССР научно-испытательный тренажер корабельной авиации, находящийся близ города Саки в Крыму", - отметил представитель Главного штаба.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Pilot;35913]Россия в 2011 году будет иметь собственный тренажер для подготовки палубных летчиков и откажется от аренды его аналога на Украине - ВМФ



МОСКВА, 15 января. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Россия в 2011 году будет иметь свой собственный тренажер для подготовки летчиков палубной авиации и тем самым избавится от необходимости его аренды на Украине. Об этом ИТАР-ТАСС сообщили сегодня в Главном штабе ВМФ России.

Уважаемый Pilot
Данное сообщение успело обрости бородой, но как говорится- "воз и ныне там".Вообще наземный комплекс НИУТК-уникальное сооружение, которое проектировалось Невским ПКБ(строительство начато в Новофедоровке в 1977г) и потребовало немало капвложений.В общих чертах одного металла только для корпусных сооружений потребовалось 12000 тонн.Уникальные аэрофинишеры с пусковыми клапанами и прочим железом создавались кооперацией десяткой заводов в РФ и на Украине. Если говорить в общих чертах то на поверхности- полетная палуба с трамплином длиной 290метров,а внизу 1/5 авианосца с тремя палубами мощнейшим оборудованием.

----------


## Pilot

это сообщение пока ничем не обросло, это прям с ленты новостей ;) 
По поводу новой НИУТКА. Никто уже не будет строить такого монстра, закопают аэрофинишеры и сделают трамплин на этом пока все

----------


## Mad_cat

> Насколько мне известно , в 87м году , из-за общего снижения финансирования , даже приостанавливалось строительство , а к 89му году отставали от ранее намеченного графика на пять-шесть месяцев.


Точно именно из-за уменьшения финансирования? Ведь тогда же заложили еще два АВ. А отставание было по всем программам, они изначально закладывались из расчета "пятилетку за три года" :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> это сообщение пока ничем не обросло, это прям с ленты новостей ;) 
> По поводу новой НИУТКА. Никто уже не будет строить такого монстра, закопают аэрофинишеры и сделают трамплин на этом пока все


Вообще-то от МАИ-шника ожидал аргумент-ответа.
  Следуя Вашему  сообщению, такой комплекс можно за неделю построить.Трактором насыпь сделать,каточком укатать да забетонировать-главное палуба качатся не будет и мондражировать пилотов.Никаких скосов-скатов.А прикорабеливание еще проще-тросы с тормозами на пружинах.Кто тросы пролетел-сеткой волейбольной ловить.И кого тренировать собираетесь на данном комплексе-камикадзе??!

----------


## Pilot

Ну чего там такого. Все и так понятно. Никто не собирается делать такой же тренажер в России. Насколько я помню, вообще планировали сделать в несколько очередей комплекс. Первая включала разметку под палубу, трамплин, один финишер и систему посадки. Потом развить до четырех финишеров. работ не так много. Трамплин не сложно, котлован под финишеры тоже, вот сами финишеры - это да, хотя для индусов сделали три, так что все возможно. Качающейся палубы не планировали

----------


## muk33

> Ну чего там такого. Все и так понятно. Никто не собирается делать такой же тренажер в России. Насколько я помню, вообще планировали сделать в несколько очередей комплекс. Первая включала разметку под палубу, трамплин, один финишер и систему посадки. Потом развить до четырех финишеров. работ не так много. Трамплин не сложно, котлован под финишеры тоже, вот сами финишеры - это да, хотя для индусов сделали три, так что все возможно. Качающейся палубы не планировали


А откуда вообще пошла байка про качающуюся палубу?  :Biggrin:  Ничего подобного в Саках нет и не было. Качается всего лишь "Луна" с помощью приводов, изображая качку. А на корабле те же привода, по сигналам от "Ладоги" эту "Луну" стабилизируют".

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну чего там такого. Все и так понятно. Никто не собирается делать такой же тренажер в России. Насколько я помню, вообще планировали сделать в несколько очередей комплекс. Первая включала разметку под палубу, трамплин, один финишер и систему посадки. Потом развить до четырех финишеров. работ не так много. Трамплин не сложно, котлован под финишеры тоже, вот сами финишеры - это да, хотя для индусов сделали три, так что все возможно. Качающейся палубы не планировали


 А смысл создания упрошенного комплекса?При таком раскладе выходит  много проше готовить палубников (для взлета и посадки на АВ который будет швартовыми намертво закреплен в тихом омуте)   на классическом аэродроме или Вы считаете,что вся трудность  заключается взлететь с трамплина??!!Далеко не так.Даже при работающих двигателях успокоителя качки палуба АВ типа Кузнецов гуляет от 5 до 15 град при шторме 3-4 балла (Nazar или Морячок подскажут точнее) плюс постоянное движение АВ против ветра.К всему прочему летчику-палубнику надо еще преодолеть психологический барьер.Для этого и создавалась НИУТКА.Так что для подготовки именно ПАЛУБНИКОВ, упрошенный вариант наземного УТК вряд-ли окажется полезным и деньги будут выброшены на ветер.

----------


## Pilot

Вопрос решат в Индии

Генеральный директор Севмаша Николай Калистратов отправился в составе правительственной делегации в Индию.
В делегацию, возглавляет которую первый заместитель директора ФСВТС Александр Фомин, вошли президент ОАО «ОСК» Владимир Пахомов, главный экономист Севмаша Татьяна Архипова, представители ВМФ. «Переговоры для нас важные и напряженные, - прокомментировал перед отъездом Николай Яковлевич, - там будет решаться финансовый вопрос по ремонту и переоборудованию авианосца «Викрамадитья». 
Перед вылетом в Индию в Москве Николай Калистратов планирует обсудить текущие вопросы с министром промышленности и энергетики Виктором Христенко, с главкомом ВМФ Владимиром Высоцким.

Анастасия Никитинская,
и.о. руководителя пресс-службы ОАО «ПО «Севмаш»

----------


## Морячок

16:10 27/02/2009

МОСКВА, 27 фев - РИА Новости. Авианосец нового поколения для Военно-морского флота России будет атомным и иметь водоизмещение до 60 тысяч тонн, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу руководитель направления гособоронзаказа Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК) вице-адмирал Анатолий Шлемов.

В боевом составе ВМФ России сейчас находится единственный авианосец "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Николай Кузнецов", который имеет водоизмещение 55 тысяч тонн.

"Ученые и конструкторы уже приступили к работе на моделью будущего корабля, определен его облик. Вырабатываем требования, тактико-технические задания, проводим технические советы. Пока определено, что он будет атомным и иметь водоизмещение порядка 50-60 тысяч тонн", - сказал Шлемов.

По его словам, на авианосце будет базироваться новый палубный самолет, который придет на смену действующему сегодня Су-33. "Это будет самолет пятого поколения с классическим горизонтальным взлетом и посадкой", - сказал адмирал.

В дополнение к самолетам и вертолетам на новом авианосце будут базироваться и беспилотные летательные аппараты, разработка которых уже началась в России, в частности, концерном "Вега".

Шлемов также сообщил, что на новом авианосце не будут размещаться крылатые ракеты, как это было на предыдущих авианесущих крейсерах.

"Мы отказываемся от размещения ракет, так как корабль должен выполнять функции по назначению. Если это авианосец, значит все конструкции корабля должны быть разработаны для базирования и полетов самолетов, которые сами по себе являются носителями ударного оружия", - сказал вице-адмирал.

Планируется построить, как минимум, три корабля для базирования на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах.

"Концептуально, планируется иметь в будущем по одному на Севере и на Дальнем Востоке, третий будет иметь возможность проходить плановый ремонт", - сказал Шлемов.

Он не исключил, что в будущем количество авианосцев будет доведено до шести единиц в зависимости от поставленных задач и возможностей национальной экономики.

Пока остается открытым вопрос о месте строительства корабля, так как ранее на мощностях российских судостроительных заводов такого типа корабли не строились никогда.

"Рассматриваются два варианта: Балтийский завод и "Севмаш". "Балтийская завод имеет опыт строительства гражданских судов водоизмещением до 100 тысяч тонн, "Севмаш" имеет опыт строительства кораблей с атомной энергетической установкой. Победит самый качественный и менее затратный проект", - заявил Шлемов.

Он напомнил, что во время посещения в октябре прошлого года Североморска глава государства Дмитрий Медведев поручил министерству обороны разработать программу строительства авианосцев, чтобы приступить к их созданию уже в ближайшие годы. Он выразил надежду на то, что к 2015 году можно будет выйти на конкретные результаты. При этом президент призвал быстрее определяться с местом производства новых авианосцев.

Ранее главнокомандующий Военно-морским флотом России адмирал Владимир Высоцкий заявил РИА Новости, что в перспективе на Северном и Тихоокеанских флотах будут созданы пять-шесть авианосных групп. По его словам, командование ВМФ приняло решение строить не просто авианосцы для этих флотов, а морские авианосные системы, в которой и корабли, и авиация, и берег, и море, и космос должны взаимодействовать в одной системе.

В настоящее время уже идут научно-исследовательские работы по первому кораблю, затем начнется опытно-конструкторский этап, сказал адмирал.

Председатель комиссии Совета Федерации по морской национальной политике, бывший командующий Северным флотом, адмирал Вячеслав Попов сообщил ранее РИА Новости, что "Севмаш" является одним из главных претендентов на строительство авианосцев для Военно-морского флота России. Он напомнил, что в настоящее время "Севмаш" проводит работы по модернизации авианосца "Адмирал Горшков" для ВМС Индии. По словам Попова, модернизация "Адмирала Горшкова" является бесценным опытом для завода и сильным аргументом, чтобы выиграть конкурс.

Генеральный директор "Севмаша" Николай Калистратов заявил РИА Новости о готовности завода к строительству новейших авианосцев водоизмещением 70-80 тысяч тонн. В то же время он подчеркнул, что для повышения эффективности производства необходимо провести техническое перевооружение предприятия, внедрить новые технологии. В качестве примера он сообщил, что "Севмаш" уже установил новую стапельную плиту для авианосца "Адмирал Горшков" за счет собственных средств. Эта плита может быть использована и при строительстве новых российских авианосцев.

По его оценке, стоимость авианосца такого класса на мировом рынке составляет порядка 4 миллиардов долларов.

Директор программ по комплексам с беспилотными летательными аппаратами концерна "Вега" контр-адмирал Аркадий Сыроежко заявил РИА Новости, что Военно-морской флот России крайне заинтересован в беспилотниках разведывательного типа. По его словам, флот больше не хочет иметь закрытые глаза. Он считает, что дополнительным стимулом для создания беспилотного комплекса морского базирования является объявленное в России начало строительства перспективных авианосцев. У него нет никаких сомнений, что помимо традиционных самолетов и вертолетов на палубе этого корабля разместятся и новейшие морские беспилотники, в том числе и концерна "Вега".

В боевом составе ВМФ России находится единственный авианосец "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Николай Кузнецов", который несет службу на Северном флоте. Этот корабль был построен в 1985 году. На нем базируются более 50 самолетов и вертолетов. Помимо типовых многоцелевых истребителей морского базирования Су-33 "Адмирал Кузнецов" несет вертолеты Ка-29 и их модификации. Водоизмещение авианосца составляет 55 тысяч тонн, запас хода восемь тысяч миль, экипаж 1500 человек, 650 - летный состав. Скорость корабля 29 узлов. На вооружении находятся противокорабельные комплексы "Гранит", комплексы ПВО "Кортик", "Клинок", противолодочные комплексы "Удав".

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...163391834.html

----------


## finder

Американские атомные авианосцы класса "Нимиц" имеют водоизмещение примерно 100 000 т. Построено их 10 штук. На каждом - более 60 самолетов (из них - 48 ударных).

----------


## [RUS] MK

> МОСКВА, 27 фев - РИА Новости. Авианосец нового поколения для Военно-морского флота России будет атомным и иметь водоизмещение до 60 тысяч тонн, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу руководитель направления гособоронзаказа Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК) вице-адмирал Анатолий Шлемов.


Ну 60... Это не авианосец.






> Шлемов также сообщил, что на новом авианосце не будут размещаться крылатые ракеты, как это было на предыдущих авианесущих крейсерах.
> 
> "Мы отказываемся от размещения ракет, так как корабль должен выполнять функции по назначению. Если это авианосец, значит все конструкции корабля должны быть разработаны для базирования и полетов самолетов, которые сами по себе являются носителями ударного оружия", - сказал вице-адмирал.


Уже доктрину успели поменять или начали проектирования кораблей сопровождения? 





> "Рассматриваются два варианта: Балтийский завод и "Севмаш". "Балтийская завод имеет опыт строительства гражданских судов водоизмещением до 100 тысяч тонн, "Севмаш" имеет опыт строительства кораблей с атомной энергетической установкой. Победит самый качественный и менее затратный проект", - заявил Шлемов.


Балтийский завод же вроде как закрывать собираются. Там какие-то бизнес-кварталы хотят построить.






> В боевом составе ВМФ России находится единственный авианосец "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Николай Кузнецов", который несет службу на Северном флоте. Этот корабль был построен в 1985 году. На нем базируются более 50 самолетов и вертолетов.


Более 50? Правда?  :Smile: 




> Помимо типовых многоцелевых истребителей морского базирования Су-33 "Адмирал Кузнецов" несет вертолеты Ка-29 и их модификации.


А что такое модификации вертолета Ка-29???  :Biggrin: 




> Скорость корабля 29 узлов.


 :Eek: 
Сферическая скорость в вакууме. Ну или на бумаге. Он ведь даже на гос. испытаниях такую не выдал.

----------


## Due

> Более 50? Правда?


C учетом Гранитов, даже больше

----------


## Морячок

> Американские атомные авианосцы класса "Нимиц" имеют водоизмещение примерно 100 000 т.


"Стотысячникам" в России базироваться негде, попросту...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> "Стотысячникам" в России базироваться негде, попросту...


А шестидесятитысячникам где? Назовите места.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Видяево  :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

Базирование в Видяево  можно считать условным. Вечное стояние на бочке отличается от стояния у пирса с подключением ко всем береговым коммуникациям... а оборудованного причала для "Кузнецова" так и нет.. и никто об этом похоже не думает.

----------


## Pilot

а ведь какая стройка была :(  жаль что все бросили :(

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Базирование в Видяево  можно считать условным. Вечное стояние на бочке отличается от стояния у пирса с подключением ко всем береговым коммуникациям... а оборудованного причала для "Кузнецова" так и нет.. и никто об этом похоже не думает.


Так о чем и речь. И какая тогда разница, на 60 или на 100тонник базу строить? Гулять так гулять!  :Smile:  Будут атомные авианосцы с истребителями 5 поколения, БПЛА, самолетом ДРЛОиУ, эскортом собственным, Легендой, Глонассом и прочее-прочее.  :Rolleyes:  А Вы тут про причал...  :Biggrin: 

Последние новости: пока мы громогласно заявляем, они тихонько делают.

*Состоялась церемония закладки киля первого национального авианосца ВМС Индии*

МОСКВА, 2 марта. (АРМС-ТАСС). На государственном судостроительном предприятии "Кочин шипъярд лтд." в Керале 28 февраля состоялась церемония закладки киля первого национального индийского авианосца. Присутствовавший на церемонии министр обороны Индии А.К.Энтони заявил, что начало постройки авианосца, который является первым судном данного типа, является "историческим моментом для Индии" и важным этапом развития индийских ВМС, сообщает агентство "Пресс Траст оф Индиа".

До настоящего времени авианосцы водоизмещением около 40 тыс. т проектировали только три государства в мире: США, Россия и Франция. Самыми большими боевыми кораблями, построенными до настоящего времени по национальному проекту в Индии, являются эскадренные миноносцы класса "Дели".

Программа проектирования и постройки национального авианосца была одобрена правительством Индии в январе 2003 года. Первоначально планировалось, что постройка авианосца начнется в октябре 2007 года, а судно будет принято на вооружение ВМС Индии к 2011-2012 гг. Однако реализация программы была отсрочена из-за недостаточного опыта индийских разработчиков и задержки поставок различных компонентов и материалов, которые не производятся индийской промышленностью. Подготовительные работы к постройке судна начались в 2006 году.

На первоначальном этапе на постройку национального авианосца, получившего обозначение P-71, выделено 32,61 млрд рупий (640 млн дол), однако, как ожидается, в процессе строительства эта сумма значительно повысится.

Разработку проекта судна осуществляло Управление проектирования ВМС Индии DND, которое ранее разработало 17 проектов кораблей. Как планируется, 100% работ по сооружению корабля будут произведены в Индии. При этом будет использовано 70% компонентов, изготовленных индийскими производителями. В частности, высокопрочная сталь для корпуса производится национальной компанией SAIL (Steel Authority of India ltd.). В проекте создания авианосца также активно принимают участие Организация оборонных исследований и разработок (DRDO) МО Индии и компания ХАЛ.

Для постройки авианосца было выбрано самое современное судостроительное предприятие "Кочин шипъярд". Дополнительно для подготовки инфраструктуры, включая закупку подъемных кранов большой грузоподъемности и другого оборудования, предприятию было выделено 2 млрд рупий (41 млн дол).

Как планируется, постройка корабля будет осуществляться в два этапа. 1-й этап включает работы от начала постройки до спуска судна на воду в октябре 2010 года. 2-я фаза включает оборудование судна различными системами, проведение испытаний, вплоть до его поставки ВМС, которая запланирована на конец 2014 года. Срок эксплуатации авианосца составит 50 лет.

Согласно имеющимся договоренностям, помощь в интеграции силовой установки индийским разработчикам будет оказывать итальянская компания "Финкантьери", а в оборудовании судна различными авиационными системами примут участие компании из Италии и России.

Планируется, что первый национальный авианосец будет представлять собой судно водоизмещением 37500 т, длиной 260 м, максимальной шириной 60 м, осадкой 8,4 м. Он будет оснащен газотурбинной силовой установкой, включающей 4 турбины LM 2500 компании "Дженерал электрик" общей мощностью 80 МВт, будет способен развивать максимальную скорость более 28 узлов (52 км/ч) и совершать переходы дальностью около 8 тыс. морских миль (14,7 тыс. км) на скорости 18 узлов (33,5 км/ч).

Судно, спроектированное в соответствии с концепцией STOBAR (short takeoff but arrested recovery - "короткий взлет и посадка на аэрофинишер"), будет иметь палубу с двумя ВПП и систему трехтросового аэрофинишера, которые позволят принимать самолеты с укороченным и вертикальным взлетом, включая МиГ-29 и "Харриер".

Вооружение авианосца составят 2 батареи ЗРК большой дальности с ПУ вертикального пуска и многоцелевой РЛС, система самообороны ближнего действия, четыре 76-мм АУ "Супер Рапид". Корабль будет отличаться высоким уровнем автоматизации. Экипаж составит около 1600 чел.

Судно будет оборудовано РЛС дальнего обнаружения C/D-диапазона, тактическими системами воздушной навигации V/UHF-диапазона. Кроме того, авианосец планируется оснастить системами РЭБ. Управление всем оборудованием, установленным на борту корабля, будет осуществляться с использованием разработанной национальной промышленностью системой боевого управления. Данная система будет интегрирована в сетецентрическую систему управления ВМС Индии.

На борту нового авианосца могут разместиться до 30 единиц авиатехники, включая истребители МиГ-29K и вертолеты Ka-31, а также индийские легкие боевые самолеты LCA "Теджас" и усовершенствованные легкие вертолеты ALH "Дхрув".

На текущий момент единственным авианосцем, состоящим на вооружении ВМС Индии, является "Вираат" (бывший британский легкий авианосец "Гермес" постройки 1959 года). К концу 2012 года ВМС Индии планируют получить модернизированный в России авианосец "Викрамадитья". Программа восстановления и модернизации корабля осуществляется на предприятии "Севмаш". Как ожидается, после поставки ВМС Индии "Викрамадитья" сможет эксплуатироваться в течение 30 лет. 

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=67382&cid=25

----------


## stahlhammer

а будет ли катапульта? и что еще за самолеты 5-ого поколения с вертикальным взлетом и посадкой? F-35? :D

надеюсь не получится какой-то "недоавионосец" типа Invincible

----------


## Холостяк

*Каким будет новый отечественный авианосец?*



http://rian.ru/analytics/20090302/163619243.html

----------


## stahlhammer

т.е. ответ на 1 из 3-х вопросов, но уже хорошо, 48 ударных самолетов + БПЛА + вертолеты + прочие ЛА - полноценный авианосец 

плохо что пока нет ПАК ФА и тем более "перспективного легкого истебителя" (видимо он и есть самолет 5-ого поколения с вертикальным взлетом и посадкой)

хотя до развертывания АУГ время есть, в как бы хотелось прям щас  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

*Ремонт "Адмирала Горшкова" обойдется дороже почти в 4 раза*

Продолжается нерекламируемая свара между "Севмашем" и Индией из-за цены ремонта и модернизации авианосца "Адмирал Горшков".
Наши менеджеры сначала запросили 750 млн. долларов, а затем передумали. Это когда часть денег была уже израсходована. Сейчас ситуация вот такая...
-------------------------------------------
Стоимость модернизации авианосца "Адмирал Горшков" для ВМС Индии составит не менее $2,5 млрд

Москва. 21 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Стоимость контракта на ремонт и модернизацию авианосца "Адмирал Горшков" для ВМС Индии должна быть увеличена с нынешних $750 млн до $2,5 млрд, заявил "Интерфаксу-АВН" генеральный директор производственного объединения "Севмаш" Николай Калистратов.

"По нашим расчетам, правильность которых подтверждена Федеральной службой по тарифам, всего нужно как минимум $2,5 млрд", - сказал Калистратов, отвечая на вопрос, какой должна быть новая цена российско-индийского контракта на ремонт и модернизацию авианосца.

По словам гендиректора, сейчас с Индией идут "тяжелые переговоры". "Нужно всем вместе приложить усилия, чтобы убедить индийскую сторону, что наши расчеты абсолютно объективны. Новый авианосец такого класса стоит около $4 млрд. Это во всех справочниках написано", - сказал Калистратов.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Ремонт "Адмирала Горшкова" обойдется дороже почти в 4 раза*


Что же подорожало? Материалы, рабочая сила или земля на рублевке? Интересно...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Еще не исключено, что в итоге индийцы откажутся от корабля и как в случае с алжирскими Миг-29, наши военные получат нежданный подарок от государства, которму ничего не останется делать, как выкупить его.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## [RUS] MK



----------


## Морячок

На редкость несвоевремены эти ценовые эскапады, надо сказать... В индийской прессе "Горшков", с его "переоценками", стал синонимом коррупции в воруженных силах (не знаю, впрочем - реальной или мнимой). А ведь как раз сейчас в Индии парламентские выборы...

----------


## muk33

Пока МиГ-29К в его крайней  "инкарнации" (9-41, 9-47) не сядет на корабль говорить просто не о чем.

----------


## muk33

В том числе о замечательных качествах данного аппарата!

----------


## alexvolf

> Пока МиГ-29К в его крайней  "инкарнации" (9-41, 9-47) не сядет на корабль говорить просто не о чем.


То  что 29К сядет, сомнений не вызывает- финишеров на палубе хватит.Вопрос в другом с каким весом взлетит.Или опять  будет самолетом топ-мачтовиком (полузаправленный или полувооруженный).

----------


## muk33

> То  что 29К сядет, сомнений не вызывает- финишеров на палубе хватит.Вопрос в другом с каким весом взлетит.Или опять  будет самолетом топ-мачтовиком (полузаправленный или полувооруженный).


Ваш бы оптимизм, да непосредственным участникам. Но спасибо на добром слове. :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

Кое-что, бывшему "Горшкову" добавили на остров,думается так что балкон для РП

----------


## Sergei Galicky

http://www.rg.ru/2009/06/01/avianosec-site.html

В переговорах о цене достройки авианосца для индийских ВМС наметился прогресс 
Александр Емельяненков 
"Российская газета" - Федеральный выпуск №4923 (99) от 3 июня 2009 г.

Дели увеличивает финансирование, а "Севмаш" - число работающих на переоборудовании авианосца для индийских ВМС.

Таковы, если коротко, итоги инспекторской поездки в Северодвинск представителей заказчика и официальных лиц из Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству, "Рос оборонэкспорта", Невского проектно-конструкторского бюро и ВМФ России.

"Переговоры прошли удачно", - цитирует пресс-служба Севмаша своего генерального директора Николая Калистратова. По его словам, в ближайшее время должно поступить дополнительное финансирование проекта, что позволит увеличить численность рабочих на корабле до 2500 человек.

Напомним: шесть лет назад Москва и Дели заключили сделку, которая предусматривала ремонт и переоборудование крейсера "Адмирал Горшков" в авианосец для индийских ВМФ "Викрамадитья" с одновременной поставкой для него палубных истребителей МиГ-29 - боевых и учебно-боевых. Россия же бралась обучить индийский экипаж авианосца численностью около 1,5 тысячи человек и обеспечить создание инфраструктуры для базирования корабля в акватории Индийского океана.

Общая стоимость контракта первоначально оценивалась в 1,5 миллиарда долларов, из которых около 974 миллионов предназначались на переоборудование корабля в полноценный авианосец. При этом срок окончания работ был озвучен предельно жесткий - конец 2008 года. Однако реальность опрокинула первоначальные прогнозы: переделывать, разбирать, ломать и строить заново на этом корабле пришлось столько, что иногда казалось - быстрее и дешевле построить с нуля.

- Наши корабелы - как проектанты, так и строители - столк нулись с массой новых для себя вещей, - объяснял причины сложившейся ситуации глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Анатолий Исайкин. - Не был принят во внимание и тот факт, что авианосец приходится воссоздавать практически заново...

Заказчик получает практически новый корабль, - вторит ему Николай Калистратов. - Новые котлы, практически все электротехническое оборудование, новая палуба с аэрофинишерами. Если по-хорошему, цена за это могла быть 4 миллиарда долларов...

Что важно: инспекционная группа индийских ВМС почти в круглосуточном режиме отслеживала работы на корабле и всякий раз, когда возникала дилемма, оставить старое или заменить новым, настаивала на замене. А это, разумеется, требовало времени, дополнительных затрат и много-много рабочих рук. Первоначальные сроки, конечно, сдвинулись, что вызвало понятное неудовольствие заказчика. В какой-то момент "Севмаш" оказался в патовой ситуации: работы в самом разгаре, а финансирование, поступавшее отдельными траншами, прекратилось.

- Долгое время, - признался "РГ" гендиректор "Севмаша", - затраты на модернизацию корабля покрывались за счет внутренних резервов предприятия и кредитов. А это не могло продолжаться до бесконечности, тем более в условиях кризиса. Мы представили подробное обоснование своих затрат - а это тысячи листов с расчетами - и намерены эти позиции защищать.

По информации, которой располагает "РГ", исполнители контракта заявили о недооценке выполненных и предстоящих работ на общую сумму 2,2 миллиарда долларов. Понятно, что заказчик будет стремиться эту цифру урезать. Но уже сам факт, что официальный Дели и руководство индийских ВМС пошли таки на переговоры об удорожании контракта, говорит сам за себя. В марте ответственные за этот проект с российской стороны выезжали для рабочих консультаций в Дели, а в конце мая инспекторская группа Управления производства военных кораблей ВМС Индии во главе с контр-адмиралом Наир Прем Кумаром прибыла непосредственно на "Севмаш".

Еще по итогам переговоров в Дели главнокомандующий индийских ВМС адмирал Суриш Мехта заявил, что "определенное повышение цены неизбежно". Агентство Пресс Траст оф Индиа приводит и другие его слова: "Мы должны заплатить больше, и какой бы ни была сумма в соответствии с условиями контракта, мы готовы будем ее израсходовать". В похожем смысле высказались тогда же министр обороны Индии Араккапарамбил Куриан Энтони и его первый заместитель Виджай Сингх.

Правда, в индийской прессе в этой связи называлась иная сумма дополнительных расходов - в пределах 600-800 миллионов долларов. Военные чиновники в Дели аргументировали необходимость дополнительных выплат тем, что покупка нового авианосца подобного класса обошлась бы стране в 4 миллиарда долларов.

Сейчас "Викрамадитья" уже на плаву - полгода назад его вывели из сухого дока и пришвартовали к достроечной набережной. Здесь производится установка крупногабаритного оборудования, монтажные работы и внутренняя отделка. К 2010 году ремонт и переоборудование планируется завершить, но еще два года потребуется для проведения испытаний. Главным образом - для отработки действий авиагруппы.

- Чтобы это случилось в 2012 году, как значится в откорректированном графике, Индия должна обеспечить достаточное и ритмичное финансирование, - акцентируют стержневой для себя вопрос на "Севмаше". Их визави с индийской стороны пока воздерживаются от публичных комментариев того, что смогли услышать, увидеть и оценить за неделю пребывания в Северодвинске и Москве.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение ...

----------


## AC

> А Китайская народная республика, тем временем ударными темпами ведет строительство АВ.До введения в строй  остался год...


Скока-скока???!!!... Ню-ню...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mad_cat

Тем не менее, судя по осадке, они какую-то силовую установку засунули в него. Интересно, куда они его потащили?

----------


## Sizif

1)*ГОРИЗОНТЫ БОЕВОГО КОРАБЛЯ*
(СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО АВИАНОСНОГО ФЛОТА ПОТРЕБУЕТ МАСШТАБНОЙ МОДЕРНИЗАЦИИ).
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...cles.weapon_01
-----------
2)*«АДМИРАЛ ГОРШКОВ»: ТОЧКА НЕ ПОСТАВЛЕНА*
(Переговоры с Индией о стоимости модернизации авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Горшков» не завершены). 
http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?p...e.2009.290.opk

----------


## Морячок

Украина не пустила российских военных летчиков на полигон, арендуемый РФ
http://www.ng.ru/cis/2009-09-17/1_nitka.html
------------------------------------------------------
А кто-нибудь сможет объяснить - кой, простите, хрен нужно использовать сие мегалитическое сооружение? Ни одна страна мира, имевшая/имеющая авианосную авиацию не использовала/не использует такие "эмуляторы ВПП". 
Пресловутые американцы, когда их "приперло" в время IIМВ - переоборудовали для учебных задач два *колесных* парохода! и ничего, как-то справились с подготовкой пилотов для флота из *десятков* авианосцев...

----------


## Nazar

Ну как это не имеют, у американцев есть подобный комплекс, правда по известным причинам без трамплинов, но зато далеко не с одной полосой.

----------


## alexvolf

> Украина не пустила российских военных летчиков на полигон, арендуемый РФ
> http://www.ng.ru/cis/2009-09-17/1_nitka.html
> ------------------------------------------------------
> А кто-нибудь сможет объяснить - кой, простите, хрен нужно использовать сие мегалитическое сооружение? Ни одна страна мира, имевшая/имеющая авианосную авиацию не использовала/не использует такие "эмуляторы ВПП". 
> Пресловутые американцы, когда их "приперло" в время IIМВ - переоборудовали для учебных задач два *колесных* парохода! и ничего, как-то справились с подготовкой пилотов для флота из *десятков* авианосцев...


Уважаемый Морячок
Думается так,что причина  "Не пускания" вовсе не в тросах аэрофинишера,а в ПОЛИТИКЕ.После обращения Президента РФ Медведева в адрес Президента Украины Ющенко и обсуждения ГосДумой Закона о защите граждан РФ за рубежом войска ПВО-ВВС суверенной братской республики были приведены в состояние повышенной БГ,а в таком случае о каком  визите российских ВВС могла идти речь???
Далее два слова о знаменитом "мегалитическом сооружении" назначение которого всем известно.Как Вы заметили "КОГДА ПРИПРЕТ" тогда "боржоми
будет поздно пить!".Не вдаваясь в подробности замечу,что иной раз  возникает сложность в посадке эроплана на родную землю,а уж посадить на ограниченный участок палубы (к тому же как Вы знаете качающейся) и при этом "не бултыхнуться за борт" тут уж ОЙ КАКАЯ подготовка нужна,да и "ОЧКО ЖЕЛЕЗНОЕ".Вот такие дела.

----------


## Морячок

> Ну как это не имеют, у американцев есть подобный комплекс, правда по известным причинам без трамплинов, но зато далеко не с одной полосой.


Нелья ли ссылкй поделиться? - мне такая информация не попадалась прежде.
Знаю только, что прежде был учебный АВ Lexington (из семейства Essex) - и всё...

----------


## Морячок

> возникает сложность в посадке эроплана на родную землю,а уж посадить на ограниченный участок палубы (к тому же как Вы знаете качающейся)


Дык - палуба НИТКА вовсе не качается, а вполне даже неподвижна, как участок шоссе, скажем :)
Я прекрасно понимаю необходимость систем подготовки для пилотов палубной авиации.
Я говорю об ином -  том, что аналогичные задачи в зарубежных флотах решаются без создания таких дорогостоящих "мегалитов", приведя курьезный, в общем-то, но на 100% оправдавший себя пример перестройки в учебные авианосцы двух колесных озерных парохода «Wolverin» (IX-64) и «Sable» (IX-81). На них были подготовлены ТЫСЯЧИ летчиков - т.е., был получен "максимальный результат при минимальных затратах".
Спрашивается: что мешает купить какой-нибудь танкер (сейчас кризис и десятки наливных судов стоят "в отстое", продаются по цене чуть дороже металлолома) и оборудовать полетной палубой? - и тренируйте пилотов "сколько влезет" - и при качке (о чём пишет уважаемый Alexvolf) и при любом направлении и силе ветра... 
Это обойдется, ИМХО, на порядок дешевле планируемых 200-миллионных затрат на постройку второго циклопического сооружения.

----------


## Nazar

Посмотрите кажется в этой ветке Холостяк ссылку давал.

----------


## alexvolf

> Дык - палуба НИТКА вовсе не качается, а вполне даже непдвижна, как участок шоссе, скажем :)


 Согласен.Тренировочный комплекс-симулятор.Но как говорится приближен к реальной боевой-убится вполне возможно,в отличии от компьютерного.
 Качается ЛУНА,а вместе с ней мозги летчика пилотирующего реальный ЛА .Отсюда и приходит реальное мастерство-реального летчика,а не пионера из компкружка а ля СУХОЙ ON LINE.Научится летать сидя на стуле  и дергая джойстик симулятора без полученной практики невозможно и жизнь это доказывает...

----------


## alexvolf

> Дык - палуба НИТКА вовсе не качается, а вполне даже неподвижна, как участок шоссе, скажем :)
> Я прекрасно понимаю необходимость систем подготовки для пилотов палубной авиации.
> Я говорю об ином -  том, что аналогичные задачи в зарубежных флотах решаются без создания таких дорогостоящих "мегалитов", приведя курьезный, в общем-то, но на 100% оправдавший себя пример перестройки в учебные авианосцы двух колесных озерных парохода «Wolverin» (IX-64) и «Sable» (IX-81). На них были подготовлены ТЫСЯЧИ летчиков - т.е., был получен "максимальный результат при минимальных затратах".
> Спрашивается: что мешает купить какой-нибудь танкер (сейчас кризис и десятки наливных судов стоят "в отстое", продаются по цене чуть дороже металлолома) и оборудовать полетной палубой? - и тренируйте пилотов "сколько влезет" - и при качке (о чём пишет уважаемый Alexvolf) и при любом направлении и силе ветра... 
> Это обойдется, ИМХО, на порядок дешевле планируемых 200-миллионных затрат на постройку второго циклопического сооружения.


Уважаемый Морячок
С многим  можно согласится.Но...Вот вам озерная подготовка (см картинки)
и реальность 40-х.Если интересно то- поинтересуйтесь сколько аварий,катастроф и пожаров было на АВ США 40-50-х гг.

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый Морячок
> Думается так,что причина  "Не пускания" вовсе не в тросах аэрофинишера,а в ПОЛИТИКЕ.


Причина на 75% состоит в неумении (или нежелании) договориться с Пролетарским заводом (здесь Кузьмин абсолютно прав), насчет продления ресурса тормозных машин (тросы тут абсолютно не при чем, их делают на другом заводе, а на НИТКЕ их на 10 лет вперед запасено). У них ПРОСТО кончился ресурс (со всеми предыдущими продлениями). Это стоит ОЧЕНЬ больших денег (хотя они действительно исправны, там замечательный персонал с СОВЕТСКИМ мышлением!) А на НИТКЕ тоже можно самолет сломать со всеми вытекающими (другое государство, таможня и т.д.). Поверьте, на Украине есть люди (при власти), которые хотят и делают многое, чтобы окиап летал на НИТКЕ (больше она никому не нужна, а её содержание даже без полетов стоит больших денег). Причем это было известно задолго до выступления МДА. Политику приплетают, чтобы оправдать свое бездействие, потому что за это никого не наказывают. Что касаемо катапульты-она законсервирована. И перестаньте повторять журналистские фантазии на тему "качающейся палубы", и без этого с народа по семь потов сходит. У нас в России только один летчик сел на корабль без НИТКИ- Н.Диордица (в 1992 году), причем будучи летчиком-испытателем 1 класса. И, поверьте, это ему далось ОЧЕНЬ НЕПРОСТО.

----------


## Nazar

> У нас в России только один летчик сел на корабль без НИТКИ- Н.Диордица (в 1992 году),


Насколько мне известно они в этом году с Мельниковым на УТГ ( который потом на севере катастрофу потерпел 08 кажется ) летали уже после НИТКИ.

----------


## Морячок

> Посмотрите кажется в этой ветке Холостяк ссылку давал.


Не, Nazar - честно пересмотрел всю ветку - ничего не отыскал. :Frown: 
Вообще - не поленился погуглить тему "внекорабельного" обучения пилотов авианосной авиации - но, то ли криво запросы строил, то ли в самом деле крайне скудно освещаемая тема. Практически ничего нет, кроме упоминания о тренировках китайских летчиков на участке автострады, имитирующем палубу.
Любопытно, а как готовят пилотов французы? и прежде - англичане, аргентинцы, бразильцы? впрочем, латиносы-то наверняка в США обучались, полтора десятка летчиков самостоятельно готовить не резон, когда даром "дядя Сэм" готов натаскать...

----------


## Nazar

Да я ее уже тоже пересмотрел и не нашел, может в другой ветке. Но точно было, там еще было куча фото, полос с аэрофинишерами, палубной разметкой и так далее. :Frown:

----------


## Морячок

> С многим можно согласится.Но...Вот вам озерная подготовка (см картинки)
> и реальность 40-х.Если интересно то- поинтересуйтесь сколько аварий,катастроф и пожаров было на АВ США 40-50-х гг.


В курсе... Послевоенные происшествия на авианосцах достаточно подробно описаны в книжке Короткова "Аварии и катастрофы кораблей" (примерно до 1й половины 70х годов).
Не так, кстати, и много было, в относительных цифрах. В те годы в строю пребывало куда как больше АВ (и самолетов на них) чем теперь - естественно, общее кол-во авиапроисшествий будет больше.
Но не это главное. В те годы происходил переход палубной авиации на реактивную тягу, естественно, при этом рост аварийности был неизбежен. И ситуация усугублялась тем, что АВ, на которых начинала базироваться реактивная авиация - не были приспособлены для этого, будучи спроектированы еще в 30-е годы. 
Даже "тройка" послевоенных Midway - для полноценного базирования реактивной авиации, претерпела такую череду модернизаций, что вид, скажем, Coral Sea в 1970м имел мало общего с ним же при постройке.
Третий фактор - не забывайте, что оптическая система посадки (то, что у нас называется "Луной") появилась только в 1954 году. Затем - в 1957 году - появилась автоматизированная радиолокационая система привода - AWCLS  (All Weather Carrier Landing System). 1961 - PLAT (Pilot Landing Aid Television).
И аварийность резко уменьшилась...
Что же касается аварийности в первой половине 40х - позволю себе совершенно не согласиться с Вашей аргументацией: аварийнсть в боевых условиях абслютно непоказательна. Пилоты садились на палубу на поврежденных машинах, с ранениями - и относить происхдившие при том аварии на счет скверной подготовки никак нельзя. Впрочем, то же самое следует учитывать при оценке авиапроисшествий на АВ, "воевавших" в Корее и Вьетнаме.
И, кстати - чем Вам не понравились "озерные" авианосцы-то?  :Smile:  ничем не хуже отечественного сухопутного "авианосца", даже лучше в многом ведь...

----------


## muk33

> Насколько мне известно они в этом году с Мельниковым на УТГ ( который потом на севере катастрофу потерпел 08 кажется ) летали уже после НИТКИ.


Диордица на НИТКЕ не летал, т.к. служил в 1 Управлении (а в Крыму работали летчики исключительно  3 Управления). Раевский и Петруша окончательно перевелись в Ахтубинск в 1993 году, остальные летавшие на НИТКУ и корабль предпочли остаться на Украине (кроме Токарева, он рванул в космос).  А задача (по ГИ) была поставлена в начале 1992 года. Послали как наиболее подготовленного - Диордицу (как шутили тогда - вдруг выживет :)). Готовил его действительно Мельников, перед посадкой на корабль было сделано более 40 полетов на УТГ. На НИТКУ Николай Федорович попал позже, в 1994 году, уже сев на корабль. И, бог с вами, какую КАТАСТРОФУ вы имеете в виду???  (Фото-2007г)

----------


## Nazar

Я Демьяненко катастрофу имею ввиду, вот только б/н самолета запамятовал, может 09.
Помню что дома фото его есть, снимались в первом Севере.

----------


## muk33

> Я Демьяненко катастрофу имею ввиду, вот только б/н самолета запамятовал, может 09.
> Помню что дома фото его есть, снимались в первом Севере.


09 это точно. Вместе с А.Кондратьевым. Но эта потеря не была связана с полетами на корабль.

----------


## Nazar

> 09 это точно. Вместе с А.Кондратьевым. Но эта потеря не была связана с полетами на корабль.


Да, Кондратьев тогда Демьяненко ночью вывозил. То что с кораблем не связано знаю.

----------


## alexvolf

> И перестаньте повторять журналистские фантазии на тему "качающейся палубы", и без этого с народа по семь потов сходит. У нас в России только один летчик сел на корабль без НИТКИ- Н.Диордица (в 1992 году), причем будучи летчиком-испытателем 1 класса. И, поверьте, это ему далось ОЧЕНЬ НЕПРОСТО.


 Уважаемый muk33
Помнится первую посадку на борт ТАКР "Тбилиси"(Адм.Кузнецов) на Су-27
произвел л-и Пугачев,а вот первый взлет с палубы АВ был выполнен л-и Аубакиров на 29К,затем посадка Су-25УТГ под управлением Вотинцева и
Крутова. Правда это было еще при Союзе.И все впервые...
 под словом " Качающая"   имелась ввиду палуба реального АВ,а не НИТКа
Если позволите следующий вопрос - лично Вам доводилось принять участие в полетах  на комплексе? Как впечатление?

----------


## muk33

Пришлось. Систему "качания" (раз об этом постоянно вспоминают) при мне ни разу не включали, но косяков ВСЕ (включая испытателей) привозили достаточно. На корабле есть такое понятие, как "вытормаживание", когда самолет входит в спутную струю от надстройки корабля. Самолетом  в этот момент надо активно ( и точно) управлять. На НИТКЕ эту роль непроизвольно играет береговая черта (800м от блока). Там самолет может неожиданно "подбросить", или может поменяться снос. При выходе на бетон (200 м) в жаркий день самолет вспухает, (а там "ширина" цвета менее метра) - можно влететь в желтый, а это уход на второй круг. Опять же ветер, в отличие от корабля, "гуляет". А это- снос вбок ( а более 2 метров -ни-ни!), превышение V путевой касания (повышенная нагрузка на ТМ) или "падение" до первого троса (на корабле чревато). НИТКА психологически легче переносится, а физически то-же. Ну и ошибки наглядно видны всем. И РВП видят, кем и как управлять уже на корабле. Кстати американцы, после внедрения своей "Луны" отказались было от LSO (аналог РВП). А затем, после шквала АП ввели его вновь.

----------


## alexvolf

Спасибо.Если позволите еще несколько вопросов- 1.какая примерно  возникает перегрузка при захвате троса? 2.в каком положении при посадке РУД?
Последний вопрос особенно интересен т.к. инфо из иностранных источников свидетельствует о том,что все палубники садятся чуть-ли
не на максимале.
С уважением

----------


## Nazar

На сколько я знаю, на максимале и садятся, вернее переходят на него при касании

----------


## muk33

1. Продольная перегрузка при торможении бывает в диапазоне 4-4,5 ед. Зависит от скорости ( а также наличия ускорения) самолета, на которой происходит захват троса, оборотов двигателей самолета, уставки тормозной машины (давления в главном цилиндре машины), индивидуальных особенностей самой машины.
2. Согласно РЛЭ, перед касанием палубы летчик должен перевести РУД обоих двигателей в положение "Максимал". На всех имеющихся типах. Логика простая-в случае незацепа (а он не исключен даже в случае точного касания) безопасно уйти в набор высоты. Особенно это актуально на УТГ ввиду большого времени приемистости Р-95. На практике же бывает, что самолет перед касанием уже идет на РРД "максимал". Это бывает в случае исправления ошибки, либо неблагоприятных гидрометеоусловий, либо сочетания того и другого. В нормальном же заходе обороты (для боевого) перед касанием 85-88 на НИТКЕ и 88-90 на корабле.

----------


## AC

*Как смотрит на авианосцы руководство МО РФ:*
(из интервью с начальником вооружения Вооруженных сил РФ -- замминистра обороны Владимиром Поповкиным в эфире программы "Военный совет")
...С.БУНТМАН: А авианосцы?
В.ПОПОВКИН: Ну, как вам сказать...
С.БУНТМАН: Стоит ли, надо ли?
В.ПОПОВКИН: Значит, мы не можем не задумываться над этой темой, мы ведем научно-исследовательскую работу по определению облика авианосца.
А.ЕРМОЛИН: Авианесущие крейсеры, да, в нашем случае?
В.ПОПОВКИН: Ну, не важно, это терминология, от этого суть-то не меняется. Но надо говорить не о авианесущем только крейсере – он сам по себе хорошая мишень. А это целая группа кораблей. И, конечно, это очень дорогое удовольствие, очень дорогое. Вот мы сейчас ведем разработку, определяем, какой облик должен быть перспективный, посчитаем, во что это выльется, и потом, конечно. уже не Министерство обороны, а, наверное, правительство будет принимать решение, совет безопасности, делать его или не делать. Но в рамках госпрограммы вооружений мы его сделать, конечно, не сможем, потому что это очень дорогое, еще раз говорю, удовольствие. Если его делать, то это должна быть отдельная какая-то федеральная целевая программа по его созданию. Потому что его не только надо создать, под него надо создать средства базирования, средства обеспечения, средства поддержания. Это целая группировка кораблей обеспечивающих, его защищающих. То есть это очень-очень такая, сложная и трудоемкая задача.
С.БУНТМАН: Ну, насколько я понимаю, вы на этом настаиваете, чтобы не бросаться за химерами и не строить специально корабль, который никогда не будет выходить.
В.ПОПОВКИН: Поэтому мы не пошли сразу на это, мы проводим комплексную работу, где все посчитаем. Посчитаем, когда это реально сделать. Мы работаем вместе с объединенной судостроительной корпорацией. А что надо по мощностям? Мы авианосцы-то делали все в Николаеве. У нас нет еще мощностей, у нас нет нормального ни одного дока для такого объема корабля. А это тоже очень большие материальные затраты.
С.БУНТМАН: Получается, с нуля?
В.ПОПОВКИН: Ну, не с нуля, конечно, какой-то задел есть. Но очень много надо вложить...

Целиком интревью тут:
http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/voensovet/620479-echo/

----------


## Морячок

Разыскал я информацию по американскому центру подготовки пилотов АВ. 
Лэйкхёрст, штат Нью-Джерси.
http://www.navair.navy.mil/lakehurst...ia-library.asp
Фильмы красивые, рекомендую посмотреть (открываются только в IE!)  :Smile: 
Но! - судя по ним - никаких мега-сооружений типа "трех палуб авианосца, врытых в грунт" там нет... Бетонка, катапульта, финишеры... Всё. 
Как говорится - "скромно и с вкусом".
P.S. Оказывается, это тот самый Лэйкхёрст, где в своё время "Гинденбург" сгорел...

----------


## Nazar

Ну а в рытых в грунт авианосцах я и не говорил  :Smile:

----------


## Морячок

Да нет  :Smile:  Это не к Вам претензия - просто, в прессе, где бы ни писалсь о НИТКА - повсюду с гордстью эти "три палубы". А там в самом деле три? вместе с ними, там же заодно, и "палуба качается"  :Smile: 
Наливали бы поменьше корреспондентам...

----------


## alexvolf

> Разыскал я информацию по американскому центру подготовки пилотов АВ. 
> Лэйкхёрст, штат Нью-Джерси.
> http://www.navair.navy.mil/lakehurst...ia-library.asp
> Фильмы красивые, рекомендую посмотреть (открываются только в IE!) 
> Но! - судя по ним - никаких мега-сооружений типа "трех палуб авианосца, врытых в грунт" там нет... Бетонка, катапульта, финишеры... Всё. 
> Как говорится - "скромно и с вкусом".
> P.S. Оказывается, это тот самый Лэйкхёрст, где в своё время "Гинденбург" сгорел...



"Скромно и со вкусом" быть не может...
 Где упоминание о железных дорогах NAVY? Пять веток общей длиной около 30км по которым катаются ракетные тележки с ЛА- достигая перегрузки при резком торможении до 6-8g или их следует отнести к железнодорожным войскам? 
А подземный комплекс куда дели в СЯС передали? Посему не все так просто.Американский комплекс в 4 раза дороже НИТКи.

----------


## Морячок

> Где упоминание о железных дорогах NAVY? Пять веток общей длиной


Не, давайте не сравнивать "слона с китом" - в Лэйкхёрст "имитатор палубы" лишь часть всего комплекса, притом что не самый основной. Там много чего еще имеется, и история базы задолго до постройки комплекса началась:

A Brief Chronology of Navy Lakehurst

    * 1915-1917 Ammunition proving ground for the Russian Imperial Government.
    * 1917-1921 Acquired by U.S. Army as an ammunition proving ground. Named Camp Kendrick.
    * 1921 Commissioned as a Naval Air Station (NAS) Lakehurst. Captain Frank Taylor Evans is the first Commanding Officer.    
    * 1921-1961 The country's (and, perhaps, the world's) Lighter Than Air (LTA) Center. In 1961, the Navy's LTA program was terminated.
    * 1937 Hindenburg crashes at Lakehurst.
    * 1958 The Naval Air Test Facility (NATF) was established.
    * 1973 The Naval Air Engineering Center (NAEC) was relocated from Philadelphia as directed by a Shore Establishment Realignment.
    * 1977 NAS and NATF were disestablished and merged into NAEC.
    * 1992 The Naval Air Warfare Center (NAWC) was established. NAEC becomes the Naval Air Warfare Center Aircraft Division Lakehurst (NAWCADLKE).
    * 1994 NAWCADLKE becomes the Naval Air Engineering Station (NAES) for shore station management and the Aircraft Platform Interface (API) Group for technical mission support.
    * 1994 NAWCADLKE and the rest of the AIRCRAFT DIVISION reorganize into a Competency Aligned Organizaiton.
    * 1997 The Aircraft Division and Weapons Division are integrated into the Naval Aviation Systems Team's Competency Aligned Organization
------------------
А вот в Новофёдоровке - НИТКА основной объект. 
Кстати, еще один ресурс нашел, с  кратким описанием создания комплекса (жаль, без указания источника)
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/7/7/11...66677_15.shtml

о, там же отыскал интересные фото с НИТКА
http://photofile.name/users/russ2/2858650/63849391/

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Морячок
Я с Вами не спорю.Просто если учесть всю инфраструктуру комплекса 
в Лейкхерсте то ее стоимость перекрывает стоимость НИУТК как раз в
4 раза.В связи с этим пришлось подкорректировать Ваше " скромно и со
вкусом".Добавлю кое-что из истории. В 1975г Главком ВМФ Горшков и
командующий авиацией ВМФ А.А.Мироненко  посетили Lakehurst и учебный центр Naval Air Test Facility по приглашению командования ВМС
США.Именно знакомство этих товарищей с развитой системой тренажеров и симуляторов американского  центра послужило основой
для начала разработки в СССР наземного испытательного учебно-тренировочного комплекса.Разработку проекта осуществляло Невское
ПКБ.Основное строительство оборудования было поручено Пролетарскому заводу.Строительство НИТКи в Новофедоровке начиная с 1975г вели специалисты Черноморского завода.
Строили на свой страх и риск т.к. подобных проектов в СССР не было.

----------


## Морячок

Дык, не про то речь...
Я понимаю, что крымский комплекс создавался в том виде, что получился - исходя из каких-то соображений (нам, увы, неведомых). Оправдались ли эти соображения? - вопрос отдельный и может быть предметом обсуждения. На мой непросвященный взгляд - система избыточная для тех задач, для которых использовалась и, тем более, используется. Впрочем, последнее - предмет сожаления, а не осуждения.
Дальше. СтоИт вопрос создания российского аналога полигона подготовки - судя по обрывкам информации в прессе, в упрощеном виде (что, на мой непросвященный взгляд есть правильно). Но крайне смущает заявленная цена 200 млн. "вечнозеленых" дензнаков. Это за бетонную полосу, трамплин и комплекс финишеров? - гм-гм.
Я, конечно, понимаю, что километр дороги в Москве стоит миллиард долларов... Но не проще ли, в таком случае, просто раздать деньги "кепке" или кому там еще, и не морочить голову публике? 
Сравнивать же стоимость комплексов в Лэйкхерст и в Новофёдоровке - затруднительно. В какой валюте, какие части комплексов считать-не считать и прочее. Стоимость всей базы Лэйкхёрст, безусловно выше "нашей", и даже не вчетверо, а как бы не на порядок... А вот стоимость американского "имитатора" (и только его!), если учитывать материальные и трудозатраты на его постройку - мне кажется, всё же меньше. Просто - по объему выполненных работ.

----------


## alexvolf

В нашем мире все относительно.Сравнивать по стоимости возможно 
одинаковые вещи- к примеру лампочки накаливания, но и при этом сравнение будет весьма далеким и приблизительным т.к. лампочки произведенные на предприятии оборудованным современным полностью автоматизированном оборудованием (при одинаковой геометрической форме товара и упаковки) не будут равны по цене(и качеству) лампочкам произведенным на устаревшем (затратном )оборудовании даже если труд рабочего  на этом предприятии будет обесценен.
В современном мире, система сравнения (против которой лично я давно выступаю) принята  давно и реально повсеместно используется.К примеру
постоянно сравниваются (в том числе по цене)образцы боевой техники начиная от стрелкового оружия  и кончая МБР.А куда денешься?
Экономика...Сравнивая бюджет 2006г с бюджетом 2004г можно сделать вывод о том,что "ЖИТЬ СТАЛО ЛУЧШЕ,жить стало веселей" но возникает вопрос по отношению к чему? Можеть сравним с ....

----------


## muk33

> Разыскал я информацию по американскому центру подготовки пилотов АВ. 
> Лэйкхёрст, штат Нью-Джерси.
> http://www.navair.navy.mil/lakehurst...ia-library.asp
> Фильмы красивые, рекомендую посмотреть (открываются только в IE!) 
> Но! - судя по ним - никаких мега-сооружений типа "трех палуб авианосца, врытых в грунт" там нет... Бетонка, катапульта, финишеры... Всё. 
> Как говорится - "скромно и с вкусом".
> P.S. Оказывается, это тот самый Лэйкхёрст, где в своё время "Гинденбург" сгорел...


А вы их (подземные сооружения) и не увидите. А судя по снимкам (кстати, спасибо за ссылку) там все устроено примерно так-же. Куда уходят тросы? Вы видите на снимках тормозные машины? Нет! Потому что они, минимум на второй палубе. А главный котел катапульты занимает по объему примерно две палубы и его на поверхности что-то не видно. Кроме того ясно виден "аквариум" (желтый) оператора подъемников тросов, абсолютно такой же как в Саках. Коммуникации обычно прокладываются еще на уровень ниже. У "нас" все гораздо скромнее. И не забывайте, что у американцев есть еще Patuxent River Naval Air Station, ЛИЦ ВМС, где блок аэрофинишеров также имеется.
Теперь об избыточности для "тех задач". А вы уверены, что знаете все задачи, стоявшие перед комплексом НИУТК (правильно так, НИТКА-жаргон)? Я бы сказал что даже недостаточно, и многого не хватало, устанавливали уже позже. Да, катапульта была законсервирована. Но ведь уже строился "Ульяновск", где их предстояло поставить. А для этого нужны испытания, и лучше на НИТКЕ, чтоб не проявлять ненужный героизм, как в 2007 году при испытаниях новых тросов методом посадки на корабль. О стоимости: одна тормозная машина тянет на 5 млн. зеленью. И выпускают их только в США и России. Строительство просто ВПП (я уже писал об этом в другом посте, на примере Эдвардса) стоит примерно 120 млн.зеленых. Морская авиация. Плюс инфраструктура, вот вам и выходит. Выбор невелик, если мы и дальше собираемся заниматься палубной авиацией. Конечно, можно купить дырявый "Китти Хок" (теоретически), но от этого мы не станем великой морской державой. У Таиланда тоже есть авианосец. А Великобритания заложила. Или Россия от этих претензий уже отказалась? Боится пупок надорвать? Так на каком основании,скажут другие (свободные от нашего понятия собственного величия) державы, она владеет такой территорией. Мадлен Олбрайт уже как-то проговорилась, и, думаю, неслучайно.

----------


## Морячок

> Строительство просто ВПП /.../ стоит примерно 120 млн.зеленых.


КАК??? еще строить??? мне казалось - стараниями армейских "реформаторов" в России оказалсь предстаточно неиспользуемых ВПП - речь идёт об дообрудовании существующей...

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## muk33

> КАК??? еще строить??? мне казалось - стараниями армейских "реформаторов" в России оказалсь предстаточно неиспользуемых ВПП - речь идёт об дообрудовании существующей...


ВПП существующих аэродромов практически непригодны для полноценного использования корабельной авиацией. Они десятилетиями не ремонтировались, там сколы и выбоины. Капитальный ремонт их чуть ли не на 30% дороже постройки новой ВПП по современным технологиям. Давление в пневматиках корабельных самолетов из условия посадок на  корабль (и блок аэрофинишеров) поднимается практически в 2 раза, по сравнению с эксплуатацией только на сухопутном аэродроме.  Если посадить такой самолет (с "корабельным давлением") на существующие ВПП, то в лучшем случае их (пневматики) придется выкинуть, в худшем - выкинуть придется весь самолет.

----------


## Морячок

Не, ребята... давайте "за советскую власть" тут не агитировать - люди взрослые, и для чего вооруженные силы на свете существуют - все понимаем.  :Smile:  В т.ч. палубная авиация и то, что требуется для её полноценного функционирования.
Речь же совершенно не о том. 
Задумывался ли кто-то о "разумной достаточности" при создании российского аналога НИТКА? (кстати - для muk33 - мне попадались в руки документы с обоими вариантами наименования; не задумывался особо над этим - предпочитаю использовать более благозвучный вариант). Или опять - "мы за ценой не постоим!"? 
Господа хорошие - это уже было... и известно - чем закончилось. Притом, не только в СССР. Может, пора перестать заниматься любимым спортом - наступанием на грабли?
Вы не задумывались - проектов АВ нет даже в виде ТЗ, и какими они будут - пока не скажет никто. катапультными? трамплинными? - но новый тренажер уже "спроектирован" и даже смета посчитана. Или он рассчитан только для поддержания "кузнецовской" авиагруппы? не слишком ли расточительно для полутора десятков самолетов? к тому же, базирующихся на корабле, основное место службы которого - заводской "ковш"? - попросту говоря, небоеспособного... 
Поэтому - ИМХО - если речь идет об обеспечении текущих нужд, в первую очередь следует считать деньги. И с учетом этого - самым выгодным вариантом был бы использование существующего комплекса в Новофёдоровке. $500К в год - сравнительно умеренные деньги. Постройка комплекса в Ейске - это 400 лет аренды украинской НИТКА. Надо договариваться с хохлами, платить им "живые" деньги, а не мутить с "бартерами" - подозреваю, половина проблем отпадет сама собой.
Если уж совсем скверно дело, и нет выхода, кроме как строить свой тренажер - вновь повторюсь - делать это, подумав и посчитав, что нам необходимо, для чего и почём.
Уважаемый muk33 считает, что старые советские аэродромы непригодны для использования (после модернизации, понятно) в качестве "палубы" тренажерного комплекса, по следующим причинам:
- физического износа покрытий полос;
- конструктивной неприспособленности этих ВПП для нужд палубной авиации;
Давайте разберемся.
В чём заключается "старость" ВПП? - ведь с 1991 года ни практически не использовались. Следовательно - динамическим-статическим нагрузкам плиты покрытия не подвергались. Сколы по краям? - легко чинятся.
А балласт в основе ВПП - совершенно не поврежден. 
Второе возражение - непригодность "сухопутного" покрытия для "корабельных" самолетов. 
Здесь мне возразить нечего - таких нюансов эксплуатации я не знаю. 
Однако, возникает вопрос: каким образом, в таком случае, авиагруппа базируется на "сухопутном" аэродроме, в период отстоя "Кузнецова" в заводе? там покрытие какие-то специальное? или давление в пневматиках специально стравливается? 
Но, уложить поверх бетонных плит металлическое покрытие "сотового" типа - дело несложное и относительно недорогое.
Финишеры? - думаю, нетрудно сделать их модульно-контейнерного типа (кстати, широко применяемый принцип в военном кораблестроении уже лет 20) и заглубить в грунт по бокам ВПП. И не нужно никакой "подземной палубы"...
На базе такого гипотетического тренажерного комплекса (в паре с учебным авианосцем на базе танкера) можно было реально готовить пилотов палубной авиации - в отличии от перманентно ремонтируемого и раз в год выходящего в море "Кузнецова" - если, конечно, эта задача стоит. 
И это бы стоило гораздо меньше, чем пресловутые $200 млн на ейский "аналог".
Вот только, боюсь, это и является главным недостатком "альтернативного варианта".

----------


## Pilot

Североморск-3 ужасный аэродром :( Подгузов отдирает гудрон

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## muk33

> Североморск-3 ужасный аэродром :( Подгузов отдирает гудрон


 Гудроном как раз заливают эти сколы и швы. А П.Э. отдирает смолу, которую льют в швы в связи с отсутствием аэродромного гудрона. Но речь о качестве самого бетона, а он там нормальный. 
 Что касается отсутствия проектов (для Морячка) - на НИТКЕ необходимо готовить летчиков для "Кузнецова", если уж он стараниями Тимура Автандиловича остался в строю. А ведь его ученики (все руководство полка) подходят к 45-летнему рубежу, а подполковников, как известно, в этом возрасте "просят" на пенсию. Или может от "Кузи" лучше избавиться? Дорог, зараза в содержании. А потом мы спохватимся, и заплатим миллиарды. Или послужит все-таки лет 20-30? 
 Стоимость аренды НИТКИ вами очень занижена, сумма уже перевалила за лимон зеленью и не за год а за "разовое" посещение. Хотя летать в Крыму, конечно, приятнее, чем в Ейске. Да и один заход с моря многого стоит (в Ейске этого не будет). Надо строить, а летать пока в Саках.
 Давление в пневматиках при базировании на сушу именно СТРАВЛИВАЕТСЯ (или нагнетается при полетах на корабль, как угодно). 
  По поводу ВПП - месяц назад участвовал в консультациях: ремонтировать или строить новую (просчитывали). Плиты даже без эксплуатации приходят в негодность - перепады зима-лето, трава, которая ползет и их ломает в буквальном смысле ПОСЕРЕДИНЕ. Когда ВПП обслуживают, она живет дольше. Разобрать старое покрытие стоит почти столько же, как уложить новое, у нас сидели инженеры-строители (не чиновники). Балласт, кстати тоже повреждается (в местах посадок). ВПП, о которой идет речь не эксплуатировалась именно с 1991 года. Решили строить новую. 
 От металла давно уже отказались- скорости посадок не те. 
 О каких модульно-контейнерных финишерах вы говорите? Американские спецы, побывавшие на НИТКЕ сказали что принцип у них тот же. Французы покупают торм. машины в США. Чтобы разработать финишеры с боковым расположением полиспастов (применяются в сухопутной авиации США для аварийных посадок), потребуются средства на НИОКР, кроме того эти финишеры рассчитаны на вытяжку троса (читай тормозное усилие) 300-400 м вместо 80-90 у корабельных. А машины НИТКИ практически те же, что и на корабле (кстати там можно готовить и спецов БЧ-6).
 По поводу боеготовности Кузнецова - вы сгущаете краски (он кстати сейчас в море и с него летают).

----------


## Pilot

Не все так просто. Полоса давно не ремонтировалась, рулежки тоже, кстати, из-за такого куска у них как-то пожар был на УТГшке.
Корабль в море и нанего должны сейчас миГи начинать летать, но! Корабль встал на ремонт, срок 1,5 года, но из-за испытаний МиГов, его выгнали в море, а это значит, ничего с ним толком не сделали, да и за оставшееся время могут не успеть сделать :(

----------


## muk33

> Не все так просто. Полоса давно не ремонтировалась, рулежки тоже, кстати, из-за такого куска у них как-то пожар был на УТГшке.
> Корабль в море и нанего должны сейчас миГи начинать летать, но! Корабль встал на ремонт, срок 1,5 года, но из-за испытаний МиГов, его выгнали в море, а это значит, ничего с ним толком не сделали, да и за оставшееся время могут не успеть сделать :(


Рулежки и не ремонтируют, поддерживают минимум, но полоса вполне, получше чем в Ейске. А корабль "выгнали" не для испытаний МиГов, а по плану. Северяне работают уже недели две. А с МиГами решилось в последний момент, можно сказать успели. С чем всех и поздравляю!

----------


## kfmut

Доброго времени суток!
Объясните мне, пожалуйста, ситуацию с якобы намечающимся переходом корабельной авиации на миг-29. Никто из правительства и МО внятно не может сказать зачем нам нужен авианосец, а уже самолеты новые выбирают! Или это связано с продажей РСК и индийским контрактом? Или Сухой так сильно загружен экспортом в Комсомольске-на-Амуре?

Максим

----------


## Pilot

ну не две и не по плану, а с оказией :( Про полеты МиГов я знал еще весной

----------


## muk33

> ну не две и не по плану, а с оказией :( Про полеты МиГов я знал еще весной


Еще в августе (после отмены работы на НИТКЕ) было решено, что корабль выйдет в море вне зависимости от наличия или отсутствия МиГов, для поддержания натренированности летчиков окиап. А ПНВ за 2 недели до этих работ выражал свое сомнение, что они УСПЕЮТ на корабль. Честь и хвала, что успели!

----------


## Sergei Galicky

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2937325/

Франция продаст РФ вертолетоносец только после политического договора
10:41 РИА «Новости» 
МОСКВА, 1 окт — РИА Новости. Франция продаст России вертолетоносец «Мистраль» в том случае, если будет достигнуто политическое соглашение между двумя странами, заявил в прямом эфире радио «Эхо Москвы» в четверг министр иностранных дел Бернар Кушнер.

«По поводу покупки вертолетоносца “Мистраль” между нашими странами идут переговоры. Это замечательный корабль. Но есть определенная политическая процедура, и ее надо будет пройти. Если будет достигнуто политическое согласие, я думаю, что вы сможете приобрести этот корабль», — сказал Кушнер.

Он не стал уточнять, о каком политическом согласии или договоренностях идет речь.

Замминистра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин ранее заявил, что Минобороны планирует не только купить один или два судна во Франции, но и договориться, чтобы производство такого класса кораблей началось в России.

На «Мистраль» же Россия вышла из-за «дыры в вооружении», добавил Поповкин.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На «Мистраль» же Россия вышла из-за «дыры в вооружении», добавил Поповкин.


Молодец Поповкин, храбрый мужик! Можно подумать, что эта дыра-это какая-то "черная дыра" во Вселенной, пояление которой никак не зависит ни от каких властей, в том числе и российских. Мне кажется, что эта "дыра" была организована, не с Марса же она на нас упала. Смешно говорить, что не было денег. Ведь именно в эти  годы, когда и проделывали эту "дыру," и были сколочены самые баснословные состояния российских миллиардеров. ТАК ЧТО, ДЕНЕЖКИ-ТО БЫЛИ. Другое дело-*для кого* они были!?  Ответ, думаю, очевиден. Да и сейчас еще не очень понятно, насколько эффективно эта "дыра" заделывается. Болтовни-то много, результатов что-то не видно.
P.S. Не могу сравнить "Мистраль" и какой-либо из наших вертолетоносцев, сейчас нет ничего под рукой, но хочу напомнить г-ну Поповкину, что в некие годы СССР выпускал эти корабли, только что не пачками. Все это у нас было, причем, свое. И говорить нужно не о "дыре", а о развале оборонпрома  во всех, по-моему, сферах: на земле, в небесах и на море.

----------


## Морячок

> СССР выпускал эти корабли


честно говоря - не припомню ни одного  :Confused: 
А сейчас не пойму никак - нафига этот "Цесаревич" нужен нашим ВС? и прежде-то надобности особой не было - в Афганистане с такого десант не высадишь  :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Не могу сравнить "Мистраль" и какой-либо из наших вертолетоносцев, сейчас нет ничего под рукой, но хочу напомнить г-ну Поповкину, что в некие годы СССР выпускал эти корабли, только что не пачками. Все это у нас было, причем, свое.


Когда это у нас были вертолетоносцы?  :Smile:  И кто Вам сказал, что мистраль-вертолетоносец?? Мистраль-это ДЕСАНТНЫЙ вертолетоносец, плюс к тому плавучий ШТАБ. Кроме того, он очень быстро переоборудуется в госпиталь (это учтено в конструкции). И где же у нас аналоги? Ну или где они были?) И еще такой момент-современная Россия не сможет построить такой корабль за год (или около того). А тут готовое многофункциональное решение, так сказать, под ключ. Причем речь идет о постройке серии. Головной у них, остальные-у нас. Вот и загрузка производства, новые технологии. А у нас будут лет 10 проектировать, потом года два строить, потом лет пять испытывать и доводить.. Короче, мистраль аналогов не имеет. И это было бы очень выгодное для нас приобретение.

----------


## Морячок

> смолу, которую льют в швы в связи с отсутствием аэродромного гудрон


 Ну вот - гудрона, оказывается, нормального нет - а мы на целый комплекс размахнулись...
Стоимость аренды НИТКА - из НВОшной статьи, что послужила поводом к разговору. Может быть, Вы и правы, что названная в ней цифра не соответствует реальному положению дел. Не могу судить. 
Однако, я не понял Вашего возражения - 


> От металла давно уже отказались- скорости посадок не те.


 Палуба корабля-то стальная! в чем принципиальное отличие металлической палубы от металлического же покрытия аэродромной полосы? плиты же под ним останутся, в роли своебразного "балласта", пусть даже с сколами.
Что касается модульно-контейнерных узлов - я не знаю, применяются ли они при монтаже финишеров на американских АВ - вполне может быть,что и нет, поскольку авианосец - изделие "штучное" и финишеры не ставятся ни на одном классе кораблей, кроме АВ. Но вот вооружение и электроника точно ставится в типовых модулях-контейнерах, на кораблях меньшего водоизмещения и большей серийности такими укрупненными блоками монтируются силовые установки. Весьма удобно в постройке и ремонте, знаете ли...
В нашем случае финишер можно смонтировать в контейнере по иным соображениям - чтобы не "городить огород" с псевдопалубами. 
И разместить их рядом с ВПП а не под ней, как в Новофедоровке. Кинематически схема остается той же, что и Вашем, "нормальном"  варианте только "развернутой" на 180 градусов.  
Американцы... У них всё сделано много десятилетий назад, и авианосный флот поболее нашего - чего ради им переделывать то, что уже есть? А вот нам бы стОило бы задуматься, как поступить - копировать или "помозговать". Тем паче, что с денюжкой не сказать, чтобы уж хорошо.

----------


## Морячок

> это было бы очень выгодное для нас приобретение


где применять-то его? задачи для него есть? Плюс, к тому же - он сам по себе ничто не значит, необходим флот охранения, которого тоже нет. Или его также у французов купим?
Месяц назад в "Ведомостях" проходила информация о том, что российские корабли серии планируется строить на верфях, принадлежащих одному из влиятельных сенаторов - может быть, в этом и заключается реальная причина "суеты вкруг "Мистраля"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> честно говоря - не припомню ни одного


Я имею в виду "Москву" и "Ленинград". Потом пошли и другие корабли: "Киев" , "Минск", а потом и другие. Я очень сильно удивлюсь, если пойму, что Вы не считаете советские авианесущие корабли таковыми. А, уж как его назвать, ТАКР или еще как-то-для меня это не существенно. Также несущественным считаю и то, что он десантный. (в СССР были и СДК и БДК). Я писал о том, СССР что был в состоянии и строил большие авианесущие корабли и в довольно большом кол-ве. Мысль-то довольно простая и понятная. Но, если хотите цепляться к словам-то, пожалуйста.  При этом экономика страны была, как теперь доказано, неэффективной. А теперь эффективная стала. Поэтому, наверное, мы ничего и построить не можем: БПЛА покупаем, теперь корабли, где-то читал, что еще и какие-то винтовкм для спецназа "за бугром" прикупили, форму для солдатиков присматривают там же. Самолеты в ГА уже давно чужие покупаем. Что дальше?

----------


## alexvolf

> Я имею в виду "Москву" и "Ленинград". Потом пошли и другие корабли: "Киев" , "Минск", а потом и другие. Я очень сильно удивлюсь, если пойму, что Вы не считаете советские авианесущие корабли таковыми. А, уж как его назвать, ТАКР или еще как-то-для меня это не существенно. Также несущественным считаю и то, что он десантный. (в СССР были и СДК и БДК). Я писал о том, СССР что был в состоянии и строил большие авианесущие корабли и в довольно большом кол-ве. Мысль-то довольно простая и понятная. Но, если хотите цепляться к словам-то, пожалуйста.  При этом экономика страны была, как теперь доказано, неэффективной. А теперь эффективная стала. Поэтому, наверное, мы ничего и построить не можем: БПЛА покупаем, теперь корабли, где-то читал, что еще и какие-то винтовкм для спецназа "за бугром" прикупили, форму для солдатиков присматривают там же. Самолеты в ГА уже давно чужие покупаем. Что дальше?


 Как один форумчанин выразился- идет процесс ГЛОБАЛИЗАЦИИ,а если
посмотреть более широко- обычное казнокрадство и лоббирование буржуйских интересов.Ну купим Мистраль и что? Повысим боеготовность флота или год будем ярлычки на всякие французкие надписи клеить чтобы было понятно служащим матросикам где клозет???
Так это уже было-и как оказалось далеко не лучшего качества.Правда не за даром( если  учитывать какой ценой это все обошлось-гибель миллионов советских  во время ВОВ+ разрушенное нар.хозяйство) В свое время СССР получил по репарации от итальянцев линкор Новороссийск,а от немцев всяческие морские трофеи -от ПЛ, шнельботов и разных эсминцев типа Z.Немецкое все утопили,в 50-х,в качестве плавмишеней,итальянское то же долго на плаву не продержалось.Единое,как  сувенир с хорошим сервисом пассажирское судно эксплуатировали долго,правда с трагическим финалом...
Поэтому мысль уваж.FLOGGERа поддерживаю безоговорочно,но как говорится не нам решать.

----------


## muk33

> Стоимость аренды НИТКА - из НВОшной статьи, что послужила поводом к разговору.  
>  Палуба корабля-то стальная! в чем принципиальное отличие металлической палубы от металлического же покрытия аэродромной полосы? плиты же под ним останутся, в роли своебразного "балласта", пусть даже с сколами.
> Но вот вооружение и электроника точно ставится в типовых модулях-контейнерах, на кораблях меньшего водоизмещения и большей серийности такими укрупненными блоками монтируются силовые установки. Весьма удобно в постройке и ремонте, знаете ли...
> В нашем случае финишер можно смонтировать в контейнере по иным соображениям - чтобы не "городить огород" с псевдопалубами. 
> И разместить их рядом с ВПП а не под ней, как в Новофедоровке. Кинематически схема остается той же, что и Вашем, "нормальном"  варианте только "развернутой" на 180 градусов.  
> Американцы... У них всё сделано много десятилетий назад, и авианосный флот поболее нашего - чего ради им переделывать то, что уже есть? А вот нам бы стОило бы задуматься, как поступить - копировать или "помозговать". Тем паче, что с денюжкой не сказать, чтобы уж хорошо.


Ежегодно, не значит на весь год. На НИТКУ северяне чаще 1 раза в год не прилетают. Вот почитайте здесь - http://aviation.kryshi.net/su.pilot/04.php?msg=255, это в ценах 2004 года. И здесь, здесь ничего не скрывают, нет смысла- http://economics.unian.net/rus/detail/10211 Они говорят хоть и прямо, но практически честно, и о своих и о наших.
  Теперь о ВПП. Палуба корабля (НИТКИ) металлическая, монолитная. А разборные мет. плиты имеют точечное крепление к основе (без разницы что там под ними). На определенной скорости движения объекта возникает, т.н. резонансная волна, подобная волнам на воде, которая приводит к разрушению покрытия (первыми страдают именно точки крепления). Это уже давно выяснили, и от таких полос отказались.
Разрабатывать тормозные машины нового типа уже некому, т.к. главный конструктор машин А.А. Булгаков погиб в автокатастрофе несколько лет назад, поэтому дешевле производить серийные (а выкопать под них яму не так уж и дорого). А вот американцы как раз и переделывают - испытывают электромагнитные катапульты (которые, кстати, не боятся обледенения). Так что есть вероятность увидеть их авианосцы через некоторое время в северных морях....

----------


## Морячок

Спасибо за интересные ссылки! ознакомился с удовольствием. 
Не знаю, насколько верно моё умозаключение, по результатам прочтения (и предшествующего обсуждения тут) - но не могу не согласиться с неоднократно высказанном здесь мнением alexvolf'a: проблемы, главным образом, в головах. А не в самолетах, кораблях, и НИТКА, наконец. Не претендую, впрочем, на что-то оригинальное в своей сентенции.

Правда, осталось желание ещё немного поумничать о палубе: она, всё же, не совсем монолитная, как Вы пишите. Она, скорее, напоминает полотно, "натянутое" на силовые элементы продольного и поперечного набора - стрингеры, бимсы и пр. - и закрепленное к ним при помощи сварки. Будучи на "Кузнецове" Вы могли видеть всё это на подволке (если он, конечно, не "зашит") - например, с ангарной палубы хорошо видна "изнанка" полетной.
Т.е., резонансные явления, о которых Вы пишите - присутствуют и на корабельной палубе, (и не только от посадки самолетов) только с ними давно научились бороться. 
Спрашивается: что мешает рассчитать покрытие аэродромной полосы таким образом (аналогично палубе), чтобы нейтрализовать названную Вами проблему? мне кажется - об этом просто никто не задумывался: аэродромы строят "дорожники", а не "мостовики" или кораблестроители (специалисты, умеющие учесть резонанс в конструкции).
Что касается тормозных машин - весьма прискорбно, что погиб разработчик аэрофинишёров. Увы, от трагических случаев никто не застрахован... 
Не так давно попались две любопытные ссылки по теме финишеров:
http://www.fea.ru/FEA_news_1509.html
http://www.spbdnevnik.ru/?show=article&id=3162
Не прокомментируете?
Электромагнитные катапульты... С этой идеей лет 50 американцы носятся, по моему. И дело не в обледенении: паровые катапульты, при интенсивной работе, "съедают" до 20% мощности паросиловой установки АВ. Кстати, я не вполне понял Вашу фразу об обледенении паровых катапульт: там же перегретый пар, градусов 350 и выше...
А вот такой фактор, как размерность АВ, при действиях в Северной Атлантике, почему-то "забыли" (не Вы, конечно, а те, кто озвучивает параметры проектируемых отечественных АВ): корабли типа Forrestal (76 тыс. тонн) могли действовать в северных морях 345 суток в году, против 220 дней у типа Essex (41 тыс. тонн). Современные американские "стотысячники" - вероятно, и все 365 дней... А нашим АВ, главным образом,  в высоких широтах оперировать... 
И последнее: неоднократно встречается утверждение о том, что НИТКА - крупнейшее сооружение в мире подобного назначения (12 тыс. тонн). Это так? и, если да - почему? логики не просматривается: американцы имеют огромный флот крупнейших в мире авианосцев, довольствуясь более скромными, чем наш, тренировочными комплексами. А у нас - почти "с точностью до наоборот".

----------


## Морячок

> в СССР были и СДК и БДК


а СДКашки, м.п. в Польше строились... да и было их немного - морской пехоты в СССР всего-то две бригады было.
А вот УДК (универсальный десантный корабль), типа "Таравы" или ДКД (десантный корабль-док) навроде Wasp в СССР не было в принципе. И не в последнюю очередь потому, что они были не нужны. Не было им применения. 
К Вашим словам никто не цепляется - десантный вертолетоносец или противолодочный - не в том суть. Вопрос совсем в ином: какие задачи будет выполнять такой корабль в российском флоте? куда станут десантироваться наши морпехи? - я не представляю. Совершенно.

----------


## alexvolf

Похоже Тема что называется-зацепила,и чем дальше в лес -тем больше дров.
Насчет ЭМ катапульт -уваж.Морячок прав.Заокеанские дятлы простучали этой идеей все мозги,начиная с 80-х,когда в голове некого голливудского персонажа родилась идея Звездных войн.Создание ЭМ катапульты требует огромной электрической энергии,которая накапливается в конденсаторах.По этому поводу когда-то ходил анекдот-" в начале 70-х,мужик встречает человека на вокзале с двумя чемоданами и задает вопрос-Не скажите сколько время? Второй отвернул рукав показал электронные часы- мужик от зависти чуть в обморок не упал-кричит класс,Электроника.Тот,что сдвумя чемоданами отвечает гордо-ДА Электроника!!!
Точняк полный.Только батарейки больно тяжелые.Поднял два чемодана и пошел.
Вот так.
Второе-разработать тормозные машины-не проблема.Одаренных людей в России полно-было,есть и будет.Вопрос в другом,а зачем? Создавать ради создания.
Уже создано и исправно функционирует.Из тех 2 млн. $,что РФ платит за аренду НИТКи большая часть идет на ее поддержание в рабочем состоянии.
И последнее-недавно Президент Медведев вспомнил-таки слова Императора Александра-про друзей и союзников России (про флот и армию) поэтому остается надежда,которая как известно умирает последней...

----------


## Морячок

> СССР получил по репарации от итальянцев линкор Новороссийск,а от немцев всяческие морские трофеи -от ПЛ, шнельботов и разных эсминцев типа Z.Немецкое все утопили,в 50-х,в качестве плавмишеней,итальянское то же долго на плаву не продержалось.Единое,как сувенир с хорошим сервисом пассажирское судно эксплуатировали долго,правда с трагическим финалом...


Хочется добавить: 
- линкор постройки 1914 года. Взорвался на рейде Севастополя в 1955 году, "унеся" с собой несколько сот моряков. Кой хрен нужно было вводить в строй этот хлам? 
- два крейсера (итальянский и немецкий), были в строю до конца 50-х годов, в качестве учебных. 
- полдюжины эсминцев и миноносцев. Некоторая польза была от изучения и эксплуатации высконапорных паровых котлов, что стояли на немецких кораблях: с учетом немецкого опыта были разработаны аналогичные для советских ЭМ пр. 56 и последующих.
- подводные лодки - реально полезный трофей, особенно проектов XXI и XXIII. "По мотивам" этих субмарин еще лет 30 после войны строились дизельные ПЛ в всем мире.
- тральщики - аналогично ПЛ, "немецкая школа" минных тральщиков "задала тон" проектированию кораблей этого класса на десятилетия вперед. Любопытно, что немцы начали массово строить такие ТЩ еще во время I МВ, но до второй половины 40-х годов все флоты мира упорно игнорировали немецкий опыт.
- конструкция "шнелльботов" послужила прототипом для создания мореходных торпедных и ракетных катеров в СССР (пр. 205/206), Швеции, Дании, Норвегии, Франции, да и в самой Германии строились катера, в основе конструкции которых был "шнелльбот"...
Так что не так всё скверно... И "гражданский" флот достался немаленький: кроме "Адмирала Нахимова" был еще по меньшей мере полдюжины лайнеров, ходивших, главным образом, на Дальнем Востоке. Также, часть немецких "пассажиров" была перестроена в китобойные базы. А "грузовозов" досталось - несть числа... Тяжесть морских перевозок в СССР в 50-е годы легла, главным образом, именно на трофеи и суда, построенные по репарациям.

Офтоппная тема, конечно, для "Курилки"... Но если уж "растащило" на неё, хочется завершить комментарием к Вашей фразе про клозеты  :Smile:  : 



> будем ярлычки на всякие французкие надписи клеить чтобы было понятно служащим матросикам где клозет?


Лет сто назад в британском флоте было два броненосца - Свифтшур и Трайэмф. Корабли изначально строились для аргентинского флота, и в британском оказались, в общем-то, волей случая. Естественно, все испанские надписи, при зачислении их в британский флот заменили на английские. Кроме табличек на клозетах - чем тут же воспользовались флотские остряки: "в быту" корабли получили, соответственно, прозвища "Vacante" и "Occupado", в точном соответствии с оставленными испанскими табличками на клозетах...  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> какие задачи будет выполнять такой корабль в российском флоте? куда станут десантироваться наши морпехи? - я не представляю. Совершенно.


Уважаемый Морячок, вот и я, так же как и Вы, не представляю, для чего нам нужен *десантный* вертолетоносец. Единственное, что приходит на ум (если это можно назвать умом)-это очередная война с Грузией. Насколько я понимаю, дес. корабль нужен для захвата территории противника после соответствующей обработки его переднего края всеми средствами подавления. С кем мы собрались воевать таким образом-я неважно себе представляю. А, главное-зачем? Нам мало своей территории? Дальше не хочу...

----------


## muk33

> Правда, осталось желание ещё немного поумничать о палубе: она, всё же, не совсем монолитная, как Вы пишите. Она, скорее, напоминает полотно, "натянутое" на силовые элементы продольного и поперечного набора - стрингеры, бимсы и пр. - и закрепленное к ним при помощи сварки. Будучи на "Кузнецове" Вы могли видеть всё это на подволке (если он, конечно, не "зашит") - например, с ангарной палубы хорошо видна "изнанка" полетной.
> Спрашивается: что мешает рассчитать покрытие аэродромной полосы таким образом (аналогично палубе), чтобы нейтрализовать названную Вами проблему? 
> Электромагнитные катапульты... С этой идеей лет 50 американцы носятся, по моему. И дело не в обледенении: паровые катапульты, при интенсивной работе, "съедают" до 20% мощности паросиловой установки АВ. Кстати, я не вполне понял Вашу фразу об обледенении паровых катапульт: там же перегретый пар, градусов 350 и выше...
> И последнее: неоднократно встречается утверждение о том, что НИТКА - крупнейшее сооружение в мире подобного назначения (12 тыс. тонн). Это так? и, если да - почему? логики не просматривается: американцы имеют огромный флот крупнейших в мире авианосцев, довольствуясь более скромными, чем наш, тренировочными комплексами. А у нас - почти "с точностью до наоборот".


   Начнем с полетной палубы- толщина её является одним из секретов, но скажу, что она сделана из броневой легированной стали (рассчитана на попадание боеприпасов) и больше похожа на броню легкого танка, чем на натянутое полотно. И уж меньше всего на стальные аэродромные плиты, толщина которых, если не ошибаюсь 4-5 мм, которым для жесткости придан сложный профиль (а также сделаны отверстия для стока воды и облегчения конструкции). Нижняя часть ее не является подволоком ангара - между ними находится еще одна палуба хотя, разумеется, силовые элементы там есть (их хорошо видно в отсеках тормозных машин. Но рассчитаны они не столько из соображений резонанса, сколько из требований рассеивания энергии удара самолета о палубу при посадке без выравнивания. При ремонте существующих бетонок таким методом они будут стоить (при их длине) точно как авианосец. 
   Теперь о катапультах. Видели наверное (в хронике), как пар, выходя из места сочленения поводка с челноком рассеивается в воздухе. Это его температура сравнивается с атмосферной. Перегретым он подается непосредственно на поршень катапульты, но выполняя работу резко охлаждается (термодинамический цикл такой). Поэтому за стартующим самолетом вьется паровой след. При температурах около нуля и ниже на всем протяжении разрезного цилиндра (где скользит поводок) возможно образование наледи. Учитывая скорость движения челнока возможно повреждение поводка и выход катапульты (и так не блещущей безотказностью) из строя. Поэтому эксплуатация авианосцев с паровыми катапультами в северных широтах не может быть круглогодичной. Их огромный вес (за счет парогенераторов) и энергопотребление конечно тоже проблема (хотя ЯЭУ от этого особенно не страдает - пара хватает и турбинам и катапульте). И американцы с ЭМК уже не носятся, а строят, испытывают, получают результаты, переделывают, а не сотрясают воздух разговорами. И авианосец следующего поколения уже ЗАЛОЖЕН. Как и англичанами (в расчете на эти же ЭМ катапульты). Носимся МЫ со своими идеями, каждый раз новыми. И ни одну не доводим до конца, хватаемся за другое и опять бросаем, поддавшись на очередные красивые заявления топ-манагеров. А люди всего-то хотят общенародных денежек, пережить, обеспечить работой трудовые коллективы (хорошо), себя любимых не обидеть. Спроса за результат ведь все равно не будет! Ну НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ, недооценили сложность, недорасчитали стоимость, НУ ИЗВИНИТЕ! И извиняют. 
   Насчет крупнейшего сооружения в мире (вопрос сразу -из кого?) - а кто это сказал? И почему Лекхерст "более скромный" - я бы так не сказал (см.выше). Плюс Патаксент Ривер, плюс учебный авианосец, плюс большой парк специальных учебных самолетов Т-45 в специальных учебных подразделениях. Нее, это у НАС скромная тренировочная система (включая НИТКУ).
   За ссылки спасибо! Математиков талантливых у нас достаточно, успокоили. У нас инженеров и технологов не хватает. И тех кто все это "делает руками", т.е. квалифицированных рабочих. Надеюсь молодежь пойдет в наукоемкие производства и займется делом. А то недавно один чиновник от флота сделал круглые глаза при упоминании об электромагнитных катапультах -мол такого не может быть!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Правда, А то недавно один чиновник от флота сделал круглые глаза при упоминании об электромагнитных катапультах -мол такого не может быть!


Правда, что ли?

----------


## muk33

> Правда, что ли?


Представьте себе! Меня очень удивило, что люди не интересуются тем, чем фактически командуют. После этого и появляются интервью о "качающейся палубе" а также высказывания "информированных источников из Минобороны".

----------


## alexvolf

> Представьте себе! Меня очень удивило, что люди не интересуются тем, чем фактически командуют. После этого и появляются интервью о "качающейся палубе" а также высказывания "информированных источников из Минобороны".


Уважаемый muk33
Не хочу показатся нескромным,но хочу коротко объяснить уважаемому сообществу принцип работы ЭМ катапульты-для дальнейших умозаключениях.Итак: представьте себе два параллельных токонесущих рельса вокруг которых за счет обмоток индуцируется сверхмощное магнитное поле после подачи в обмотки тока.Ток создает давление Р равное Р квад/8п которое стремится раздвинуть проводники образующие контур.Сами токонесущие рельсы жестко закреплены и единственным
подвижным телом является тележка (возможно поршень и т.д.) которая под воздействием давления создаваемое током начинает двигатся так,чтобы объемзанимаемый магнитным полем возрастал,иными словами по направлению от источника питания.Ускорение тележки будет продолжаться пока действует магнитное давление.Предельная скорость 
тележки определяется соотношением Vквад=2аS где S-длина разгона,а-эффективное ускорение.Данная выкладка взята из доклада комиссии Флетчера.В связи с этим хочется сказать,что возможно когда нибудь 
в ближайшем будущем ЭМ пушки и будут созданы,но с ЭМ катапультами-
знак вопроса,иначе АВ из боевой единицы превращается в Днепрогэс
(если иметь ввиду  потребляемую энергию и габариты накопительных емкостей).Следующий вопрос Учитывая,что сверхпроводники в настоящее время удовольствие дорогое -требуют криогенной системы(охлаждения жидким азотом) то в обмотках применяют обычную медь.Учитывая токовый импульс для старта и скин-слой меди то для создания магнитного поля в 60 кгаусс  должна быть обеспечена плотность тока в 50 кА/см квад.,что в свою очередь приводит к тепловым потерям в материале порядка 200 Дж/см куб.Медь за время импульса в 20 мсек нагревается до 120 град Ц.КПД всей системы не превышает 10%,а КПД системы энергообеспечения 30 %.Но в чем,уважаемый muk прав,то в том,что в США действительно по этой теме работы ведутся,хотя сама идея известна со времен Ампера или изобретения соленоида....

----------


## muk33

http://flot.com/news/vpk/index.htm?ELEMENT_ID=33598
Пока мы рассуждаем на тему почему этого сделать нельзя, люди делом занимаются. Эх, ходить нам вечно в валенках!

----------


## alexvolf

> http://flot.com/news/vpk/index.htm?ELEMENT_ID=33598
> Пока мы рассуждаем на тему почему этого сделать нельзя, люди делом занимаются. Эх, ходить нам вечно в валенках!


 Валенки для заполярья -вещь необходимая особливо с калошами.Но все-таки вопрос об ЭМК остается под вопросом.Флот дает сноску на  авиапорт и далее...Скупая инфо.Официальная страница 
General Atomic ответа не дает.Далее-Все поисковики на запрос General Atomics EMALS (и наоборот) открывают страницы только отечественных серверов (начиная от аэропорта до ВПК-желтые страницы  игнорирую) .
Может у Вас есть более подробное инфо(сноска),что бы оценить эту революционную идею? Кстати а где сейчас трудится академик Сагдеев?
Уж не в этой ли фирме?
P.S. дополнительно пробежался по всем сноскам поисковика-сообщение идет один в один с указанием первоисточника Авиапорт/В том числе и на форуме aviawar

----------


## muk33

> Валенки для заполярья -вещь необходимая особливо с калошами.Но все-таки вопрос об ЭМК остается под вопросом.Флот дает сноску на  авиапорт и далее...Скупая инфо.Официальная страница 
> General Atomic ответа не дает.Далее-Все поисковики на запрос General Atomics EMALS (и наоборот) открывают страницы только отечественных серверов (начиная от аэропорта до ВПК-желтые страницы  игнорирую) .
> Может у Вас есть более подробное инфо(сноска),что бы оценить эту революционную идею? Кстати а где сейчас трудится академик Сагдеев?
> Уж не в этой ли фирме?


Я сам часто сталкивался с недоступностью серверов компаний США, работающих по военным заказам. Попробую на днях связаться с Юргенсоном, там ссылка на него. Но знаю из истории, что в 1999 году ответственной за разработку сего устройства была Nortrop-Grumman/ То ли не справилась, то ли это её субподрядчик. Когда надо они шифруются лучше наших.

----------


## FLOGGER

Дилетантский вопрос: а чем ЭМК лучше, или эффективнее, или дешевле, или легче, проще, чем  ныне существующие?

----------


## Морячок

> чем ЭМК лучше, или эффективнее, или дешевле, или легче, проще, чем ныне существующие?


Теоретически - эффективней, если одним словом сказать. 
А на практике... Сложно сказать. Тот случай, когда достоинства являются продолжением недостатков и наоборот. КПД теоретически гораздо выше паровой, но для того, чтобы показать свои плюсы, в ЭМК следует закачать энергию примерно Днепрогэса, как метко заметил уважаемый Alexvolf. Ну, может, чуть меньше, но сопоставимо.
Правда, м.б., какие-то новые материалы понапридумали - не спец я в материаловедении электромагнетиков...
Опять же - не понимаю, как обезопасить окружающее такую катапульту РЭО от импульса при запуске?

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Muk33, спасибо за интересную информацию, которой Вы делитесь здесь.
Однако, продолжим про палубу :Smile: 
Назначение и принцип защиты бронепалубы АВ понятны: фугасные боеприпасы на неё практически не воздействуют, а от применения бронебойных остается небольшое отверстие с относительно ровными краями, которое легко заделывается. Да и разрывной заряд ББ боеприпаса много слабее фугасного... Любопытно, кстати - остались ли где еще бронебойные авиабомбы? 
Но вот по поводу принципа работы обшивки (в т.ч. и палубы) корпуса корабля - дело обстоит именно так, как я описал. 
В свое время строились АВ с палубами, не являвшимися конструктивным элементом корпуса, в виде надстройки. Но это, главным образом, было в времена, когда в АВ перестраивались корабли иных классов (линкоры, крейсеры и пр.). Правда (будем справедливы), и на Essex'ах полетная палуба также выполнялась как надстройка. Но все послевоенные АВ строились уже без такого анахронизма - опыт IIMB сказался.
Так вот - с точки зрения строительной механики корабля, безразлично, из какого материала выполнена палуба - из конструкционной или броневой стали. Палуба работает как конструктивный элемент, обеспечивающий целостность конструкции корпуса - для упрощения картины я сравнил её с натянутым полотном. А из какого материала выполнено это "полотно" - из обычной "Ст.3" или броневого сплава - суть неважно. Броня отнюдь не "лежит" на элементах продольного и поперечного набора "мертвым грузом", а "работает" в составе конструкции, обеспечивая целостность корпуса. И "физически" она выглядит именно "полотном", в расчетах, тем более что её толщины невелики.
Поэтому - при расчете палубы учитывают все ожидаемые на неё нагрузки, включая резонансные. Ведь воздействие шасси самолета при посадке/взлете - не самый сильный источник напряжений: там есть и вибрация от работы силовых установок корабля, и - самое главное! - колебания корпуса на волнении. 

Теперь  том, что послужило у нас источником столь длительной дискуссии.  :Smile: 
Похоже - мы о разных вещах спорили: Вы имели в виду гофронастил, а я - сотовый "сэндвич". В отношении гофронастила полностью согласен с Вашим мнением - его применение невозможно. Что же касается "сэндвича" - не так всё скверно. Такая плита (два стальных листа и стальная же "сота" между ними) является достаточно жесткой и прочной конструкцией, способной выдержать нагрузку, возникающую при касании шасси самолета при посадке. Такие плиты, скреплённые между собой, мне кажется, можно даже не крепить к плитам - масса всего полотна будет достаточно велика, чтобы не "елозить" по бетонке, на которой будет лежать. Таким образом, структура "реконструированной" ВПП выглядит так: старый балласт - старые бетонные плиты - небольшой слой песка (для выравнивания плоскости) - металлический сэндвич. 
Надеюсь, теперь понятно объяснил?  :Smile: 
Перейдём к катапульте.
Да, процесс изотермический, с поглощением тепла. Но я имел в виду иное: паропроводы, питающие катапульту, сами могут являться источником подогрева палубы. Или за счет отработанного пара - это уже детали, задача для теплотехников. Ему все равно в конденсатор идти, пускай остынет по пути...
Кстати - 20% от паропроизводительности - это и для атомных ССУ справедливо: реактор тоже предел по мощности имеет.
Вот ЭМК - тема для меня пока что маловразумительная. У Вас нет никаких ссылок, поподробней прочитать о них? М.п., в той ссылке упоминается Лэйкхёрст - но на его сайте ни слова нет об этом. 
А невежественные адмиралы - штука повсеместная, увы... Помнится, в свое время, я "дергался" в негодовании - мол, "...если он - адмирал, это не основание нести чушь!". Меня успокоил старший коллега - "именно потому что он адмирал - он имеет право нести всяческую чушь..." Се ля ви, как говорится... Вон - гендира ВАЗа на ЦАГИ бросили - он что, самолетостроитель? 

"Крупнейший в мире" комплекс - из той же прессы. Я спрашивал - так ли это? с источником сведений про качающуюся палубу, вроде, разобрались - теперь любопытно узнать про величину...

----------


## alexvolf

Тросы аэрофинишера на ТАКр "Адмирал Кузнецов"

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вон - гендира ВАЗа на ЦАГИ бросили - он что, самолетостроитель?


Уважаемый Морячок, к сожалению, я пропустил эту ошеломительную новость. Поделитесь, пож. источником. Если это так-я в шоке.

----------


## Морячок

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1226276
Пожалте... чувствую себя курьером, принесшим плохую весть султану  :Frown:

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1226276
> Пожалте... чувствую себя курьером, принесшим плохую весть султану


 Здесь стоит добавить,что Алешин-доктор технических наук,профессор
за плечами МФТИ (1978г).Кроме этого,Алешин по сути является "крестным отцом"  Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации
До ВАЗа ,был главой Госкомитета по метрологии.Так, что еще тот ТОП-менеджер (без иронии).Возникает  только один вопрос-почему после
ВАЗа (где как известно не одно предложение Алешина не было реализовано в жизнь)-сразу в руководство ЦАГИ? Как известно,его основная специальность инженер-физик

----------


## Морячок

> является "крестным отцом"


экая двусмысленность, коллега...  :Smile:  
Насчет результатов работы на ВАЗе - почитайте http://forums.airbase.ru/2009/08/t68...sagi.3098.html
особенно последний пост - там и анекдот хороший "в тему"  :Smile: 
Результаты плачевные, словом. Не хочется злословить, но складывается впечатление - закончились казенные 25 миллиардов - пошел человек в места, где деньги еще есть.
А "доктор наук, профессор" - так БАБ членкор РАН. Причем - без дураков, математик. И?

----------


## alexvolf

> экая двусмысленность, коллега...  
> Насчет результатов работы на ВАЗе - почитайте http://forums.airbase.ru/2009/08/t68...sagi.3098.html
> особенно последний пост - там и анекдот хороший "в тему" 
> Результаты плачевные, словом. Не хочется злословить, но складывается впечатление - закончились казенные 25 миллиардов - пошел человек в места, где деньги еще есть.
> А "доктор наук, профессор" - так БАБ членкор РАН. Причем - без дураков, математик. И?


Уважаемый Морячок
Дело ясное,что можно иметь все научные и почетные звания -и не петрить в организации производства на уровне мастера или начальника 
цеха,но при этом успешно руководить предприятием имея под рукой толкового главного инженера и главбуха.Помните сталинское-КАДРЫ решают все,вот в этом-то сейчас и главная проблема. Когда нет персональной ответственности за порученное дело,но есть совет
ДИРЕКТОРОВ (т.е. фактически коллективная безответственность) то о каких результатах производства можно говорить.
PS Прочитал сноску,ничего нового,кроме ухода Алешина с ВАЗа.
Идея объеденить авиапром вокруг ЦАГИ обсуждалась еще при примьере Фрадкове,эту же идею поддержал ВВП.Сама по себе идея опять же не новая-Авиапромышленность Евросоюза и многие авиакомпании США сливаются вместе давным давно.А что делать иначе не выжить -КАПИТАЛИЗМ.

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Alexvolf,
позвольте с Вами согласиться и не согласиться. 
Бесспорно - система коллективной безответственности, сложившаяся в нашей стране за последние полвека стала серьезнейшей проблемой в всех сферах жизни. Образно говоря - от президента до сантехника, от врача до топ-менеджера - никто не несет ответственнсти за проступки, свершенные "при исполнении". Так уж повелось - и мы имеем результат, который нас имеет (простите за каламбур). Понятно, что урвень ответственнсти у разных людей разный, и на первый взгляд странно сравнивать слесаря, недокрутившего резъбу, и президента, барским жестом одарившим очередной "макакистан" миллиардным "кредитом" за наш счет... А в чем разница-то, в сущности? Оба понимают, что НИКАКОЙ ответственнсти за результат не понесут. Ну - правда, слесаря можно поймать и морду набить, конечно - но, реально, кто так поступит? А с руководителя так вообще спроса никакого - как попал в "номенклатурную обойму", так в ней до пенсии люди и крутятся. 
С другой стороны - мы пытаемся судить "со стороны" о результатах работы  руководителей ранга Алешина, Чубайса etc., полагая их, так сказать, "неуспешными". Но что мы знаем о задачах, которые они реально должны были решать и какой был результат при взгляде "с той стороны"? "Распил бабок" и увод их из государственного кармана? - нельзя не признать, что с этой задачей такие "эффективные менеджеры" справляются архиуспешно.
Вообще, принцип "отрыва" руководства от технологий, которыми они руководят - мне представляется глубоко порочным. И не только "у нас". Вспомните, как господа акционеры "Apple" , в 90-е годы выставили вон Джоббса, вверив бразды правления "эффективным менеджерам" из "Пепсико", кажется. Те быстро и эффективно довели фирму до пред-банкротного состояния... Пример (совсем не единичный) разителен - такое произшло с предприятием с отлаженным производством, сбытом, устойчивым положением в части финансов, кадров и пр., в стране с устойчивой экономикой, платежеспособным спросом и т.д. А теперь сравните с нашей ситуацией... 
Еще один фактор - доверие сотрудников. Ну, скажите - как можно доверять руководителю, зная что на предыдущем месте он "завалил" вверенное ему предприятие? ну - не завалил, так ничего не смог поправить. При этом "бесследно исчезли" огромные суммы денег. С каким отношением будут исполняться его распоряжения на новом месте работы? Я, кстати, ссылку дал именно для того, чтобы Вы оценили деятельность нового руководителя ЦАГИ на прежнем месте.
Главинж с главбухом - хороший пример. В советское время, в Средней Азии, у каждого умного местного руководителя был русский "зам". Но с собой не всегда можно увести, на новое место. Тем более, что проку со знаний инженера-нефтяника (например) нет никакого в авиастроительной компании.
А "объединение вокруг ЦАГИ" в нашей истории уже было: ЦКБ называлось. О результате Вы в курсе. Притом - обращаю Ваше внимание - в те времена персональная ответственность была. И еще какая. Но и это не помогло "ожить" административному монстру.  Оглядываться же на "зарубежный опыт" мне представляется некорректным: тамошние "слияния и поглощения" вызваны объективными экономическими причинами (перспективой роста продаж и, как следствие - доходов, в просторечии), а "наши"...
P.S. А Березовский стал членкором еще до того, как стал БАБом, за реальные работы в области математики.

----------


## muk33

> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1226276
> Пожалте... чувствую себя курьером, принесшим плохую весть султану


Слов нет, ухожу в наблюдение.

----------


## Морячок

http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=245068
Видео - индийские МиГ-29 на "кузнецове"

----------


## muk33

> http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=245068
> Видео - индийские МиГ-29 на "кузнецове"


Да, только по видео видно, что сажал Диордица, а Беляев вылазил из задней кабины. А в тексте сказали наоборот. И ГАК в морской авиации никогда крюком не назовут!

----------


## Морячок

> ГАК в морской авиации никогда крюком не назовут!


дык... Мало ли всяких-разных ляпов на своем веку мы видели/слышали/читали...  :Smile:  В сравнении, например, с "качающейся палубой" это - можно сказать мелочи! если честно, закадровое бубнение я просто мимо ушей пропустил - картинка больно красивая.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## [RUS] MK

12:24 / 31.10.2009
Командование ВМФ намерено приобрести у Франции один военный корабль-вертолетоносец типа "Мистраль", а также лицензии на строительство еще четырех кораблей подобного класса. Об этом в субботу сообщил первый замначальника главного штаба ВМФ РФ вице-адмирал Олег Бурцев.

"Мы намерены закупить во Франции один корабль типа "Мистраль" и при технической поддержке французов осуществить строительство по лицензии четырех вертолетоносцев этого класса", - рассказал Бурцев.

Как сообщает РИА Новости, в ноябре этого года вертолетоносец "Мистраль", пока принадлежащий ВМС Франции, прибудет с визитом в Санкт-Петербург. Благодаря этому у представителей Минобороны и ВПК будет возможность детально осмотреть корабль и оценить его технические возможности для последующей закупки этого корабля для российского флота.
По словам Бурцева, корабли типа "Мистраль" будут базироваться на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах. "Эти корабли приобретаются для проведения десантных, миротворческих и спасательных операций. Кроме того, этот корабль может эффективно использоваться для борьбы с пиратами, в том числе у побережья Сомали", - отметил адмирал.

Напомним, что две недели назад Франция приняла решение начать переговоры с Россией о поставке военных кораблей. При этом стоимость вертолетоносца составит от 400 до 500 миллионов евро. Эта сделка станет первой в истории, когда Франция или другая страна-член НАТО, поставит России систему вооружения, даже не оснащенную радарами и орудиями.

"Франция открыта к сотрудничеству в сфере вооружений с Россией. В частности, предложению России приобрести авианесущий корабль, - заявлял ранее министр обороны страны Эрве Морен. – Мы готовы к такой возможности". Вертолетоносец будет построен на верфях STX France, расположенных на Атлантическом побережье в городе Сен-Назер. Партнером при его сборке выступит французский военно-морской концерн DCNS

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, что это является признанием импотентности России в таком, столь важном для гос-ва вопросе, как строительство современного флота. Как раз сегодня слышал по телеку болтовню этого Бурцева, где он плел, что у нас появились новые корабли: корветы, фрегаты. Потом он болтал опять про авианосные группировки. Только возник у меня вопрос: а где они появились, эти корветы и фрегаты? И как они представляют себе строительство этих самых а\носных группировок, если дес. верт\носец собираются закупать во Франции? Т.е., как я понимаю, сами создать и построить его мы не можем. И еще: такая срочность в закупке именно дес. в\носца говорит о том, что он нам позарез нужен? Мы скоро с кем-то собираемся воевать на море? С кем?  С Китаем-не потянем, с Японией-просрем, со Штатами-смешно. Неужели с Грузией?

----------


## Nazar

Ну как где? чуток в Индии, чуток на Балтике :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

на сегодняшний день главная проблема в отсутствии конструкторов и, соответственно, проектов :( НПКБ сдулся, судя по тому как они разработали проект модернизации Горшкова :( Да и народу там нет, одни дедушки :( а построить еще пока есть где. Тем более десантный вертолетоносец

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну как где? чуток в Индии, чуток на Балтике


Про Индию я слышал, какой-то корвет (или два) для них строили. Опять, помню, какой-то шум был со стороны индусов-это ладно, бог с ними. А на Балтике чего за корвет (али фрегат?) отгрохали? У нас же сейчас импортные названия в моде, так я чегой-то подзапутался: раньше СКР, БПК, эсминец-вроде понятно. А сейчас чего за посудину в ДКБФ запустили? В самом деле что-то новое построили?

----------


## FLOGGER

> на сегодняшний день главная проблема в отсутствии конструкторов и, соответственно, проектов


Уважаемый Pilot, да об этом известно всем, вот только куда ж они подевались-то, конструктора?



> :( НПКБ сдулся, судя по тому как они разработали проект модернизации Горшкова :


Плохо разработали? А зачем тогда подписывались делать плохой проект?



> ( Да и народу там нет, одни дедушки


А молодежь не идет? Наверное, вся в бизнес ударилась.



> а построить еще пока есть где. Тем более десантный вертолетоносец


Посмотрим. А почему "тем более"?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А на Балтике чего за корвет (али фрегат?) отгрохали? У нас же сейчас импортные названия в моде, так я чегой-то подзапутался: раньше СКР, БПК, эсминец-вроде понятно. А сейчас чего за посудину в ДКБФ запустили? В самом деле что-то новое построили?




Стерегущий. Дважды у нас был, кстати (если не считать постройки). Удивлен, что Вы не слышали.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

> Уважаемый Pilot, да об этом известно всем, вот только куда ж они подевались-то, конструктора?
> 
> Плохо разработали? А зачем тогда подписывались делать плохой проект?
> 
> А молодежь не идет? Наверное, вся в бизнес ударилась.
> 
> Посмотрим. А почему "тем более"?


На пенсию ушли
Хотели срубить легких денег
а ЗП платить надо нормальную
Потому что он поменьше ;)

----------


## kfmut

> вот только куда ж они подевались-то, конструктора?
> 
> 
> А молодежь не идет? Наверное, вся в бизнес ударилась.


Зачем сразу в бизнес? Толковые конструктора, инженеры и в негосударственных организациях нужны, или, скажем так, не сидящих на государственной кормушке. Сейчас есть реальная проблема со спецами в возрасте от 30 до 50 лет, вообщем, средним руководящим звеном, ведущими инженерами и т.д. Это либо последствия бурных 90-х, либо пятен на солнце ;) Ну и есть проблема с совсем молодежью(выпускниками  профильных вузов), после отмены отсрочек от армии для многих НИИ, они работать в них не идут...

По ЗП позволю себе не согласиться с двумя оговорками, в принципе оплата труда состоявшихся  специалистов в ВПК соизмерима с таковой на "гражданке", но это было год назад и не в столицах.

Максим

----------


## alexvolf

> Зачем сразу в бизнес? По ЗП позволю себе не согласиться с двумя оговорками, в принципе оплата труда состоявшихся  специалистов в ВПК соизмерима с таковой на "гражданке", но это было год назад и не в столицах.
> 
> Максим


О заводах ВПК на которых собираются строить авианосец и рабочем классе ( к празднику 7 ноября) 
 В 70-80гг.прошлого века ехал и ехал народ из Курской,Резанской и др. областей (перечислять долго) устраиватся на заводы ВПК Москвы,Ленинграда и области .Был резон-(сзади родная деревня-впереди городская жизнь и постоянная интересная работа,вечернее или заочное обучение (причем в филиалах пристижных ВУЗов-например в Ступино при СМК в полную силу был задействован филиал МАТИ где даже закрытый факультетик был по специальности  073).Далее ЗП выше чем по стране,московская или ленинградская прописка даже в области,возможность лет через 10 получить жилье- заводы очень часто свои дома строили.Социализм.Настальг  ия...
А сейчас чего.Ладно как говорится дедки свое отпахали-пенсия,дача,огород и буржуи по хе... А молодежь??? Согласен 20%-найдут дорогу в бизнес.А остальным куды-в милицинеры??! Или челядью на побегушках у среднего класса.Весь народ РФ средним классом не сделать- чай 140 миллионов.Как считаете-стоит задуматься...

----------


## Nazar

> Про Индию я слышал, какой-то корвет (или два) для них строили. Опять, помню, какой-то шум был со стороны индусов-это ладно, бог с ними. А на Балтике чего за корвет (али фрегат?) отгрохали? У нас же сейчас импортные названия в моде, так я чегой-то подзапутался: раньше СКР, БПК, эсминец-вроде понятно. А сейчас чего за посудину в ДКБФ запустили? В самом деле что-то новое построили?



Ну за меня уже ответили, скажу Вам это далеко не последний борт этого проекта и строятся они сейчас весьма активно.
Другой разговор о их реальном потенциале, но это не тот форум.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну за меня уже ответили, скажу Вам это далеко не последний борт этого проекта и строятся они сейчас весьма активно.
> Другой разговор о их реальном потенциале, но это не тот форум.


 Уважаемый Nazar
 данная тема так или иначе касается моря-океана и поскольку Вы ближе к разного рода флотским делам ,то может ответите-что представляет реальный потенциал данного корабля,чей проект и кто строил? т.к. бегать по сайтам и искать "иголку в стоге сена"  не очень влечет...
 Наклон надстроек,всяческая скругленность наталкивает на мысль о малозаметности но судя по габаритам всего корабля-опять некая каботажка (утрирую) с дозаправкой...

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый Nazar
>  данная тема так или иначе касается моря-океана и поскольку Вы ближе к разного рода флотским делам ,то может ответите-что представляет реальный потенциал данного корабля,чей проект и кто строил? т.к. бегать по сайтам и искать "иголку в стоге сена"  не очень влечет...


См. тут например:
http://ship.bsu.by/main.asp?id=100990

----------


## kfmut

> А молодежь??? Согласен 20%-найдут дорогу в бизнес.А остальным куды-в милицинеры??! Или челядью на побегушках у среднего класса.Весь народ РФ средним классом не сделать- чай 140 миллионов.Как считаете-стоит задуматься...


Ну так производство в России никому не нужно, чего удивляться? А молодежь нормально учиться на "манагеров" и еже с ними, работает по специальности, зачем утрировать? Смена приоритетов произошла...

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну так производство в России никому не нужно, чего удивляться? А молодежь нормально учиться на "манагеров" и еже с ними, работает по специальности, зачем утрировать? Смена приоритетов произошла...



Это точно! Смена на самом деле произошла-особливо в головах тех кто рулить в Стране.
 Приоритеты- это пожалуй самое главное в жизни.Только вот вопрос- после "нормальной учебы на манагеров"-чем управлять собираетесь: сетью магазинов или как у классиков -придворными или управляющими в имениях того самого среднего класса?

----------


## BSA

Коллеги, вы забыли ответить себе на главный вопрос какие борта будут базировацца на этом "Мистрале"???

----------


## Pilot

Модернизированные Ка-27, Ка-31, может Ка-29 ;)

----------


## BSA

ну и разнотравье,однако :Eek:  противолодочник, транспортник, ДРЛО .... :Biggrin:  концепция то какая применения этого Мистраля??? Кораблей океанской зоны на ТОФ и СФ по пальцем руки пересчитать...нам бы эсминцев вдостатке заиметь....

----------


## alexvolf

> Модернизированные Ка-27, Ка-31, может Ка-29 ;)


 Вопрос с интереса,как говорят в Одессе -А шо пароплав уже купили?

----------


## BSA

> Вопрос с интереса,как говорят в Одессе -А шо пароплав уже купили?


насколько я понимаю вопрос решенный ( баблосы то надо перераспределять), ну и есть такой момент, что купят б/у так сказать из наличия  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Удивлен, что Вы не слышали.


Да про "Стерегущий" я слышал, но, скорее всего не видел. По старой классификации его к чему относить? СКР? А по новой-корвет? И в чем смысл переименования классов?

----------


## alexvolf

> Да про "Стерегущий" я слышал, но, скорее всего не видел. По старой классификации его к чему относить? СКР? А по новой-корвет? И в чем смысл переименования классов?


Корвет (франц.corvette) название со времен парусного флота (18-19век).Судно 3-х мачтовое,вооруженное 30-40 пушками.В период ВМВ англичане-американцы имели корветы (посылочно-разведывательные корабли) для эскортных операций.Согласно предисловия "Справочника по иностранным флотам" (стр.21-25) понятие корвет было выведено из обращения в конце  50гг.

----------


## AC

> Модернизированные Ка-27, Ка-31, может Ка-29 ;)


Есть намерения также и относительно Ка-52...  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

52-х вообще 61,62,63...все :Eek:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Согласно предисловия "Справочника по иностранным флотам" (стр.21-25) понятие корвет было выведено из обращения в конце  50гг.


А зачет тогда его опять у нас ввели? Хотя, конечно, вопрос не по теме. Прошу прощения за off.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Пока мы тут чешемся, соседи не спят.
Братья-китайцы построили трамплин для отработки палубного взлета.

----------


## alexvolf

> Пока мы тут чешемся, соседи не спят.
> Братья-китайцы построили трамплин для отработки палубного взлета.


 Приведенные Sergei фото напомнили,о наличии подобного трамплина у англичан (ASTOVL-advanced short take-off and vertical landing) в Бедфорде
для Харриеров и других ЛА.Выловить через инетпоисковики хотя-бы одно фото не удается (сноски идут на что угодно кроме того что нужно).По имеющейся инфо -трамплин прямой (без закругления на сходе) шириной ок.45м под углом 20-25 град ,опирается на фермы.Инфо от Royal Air Force
test pilots Sguadron Leader Pete Collins-длинно,но красиво звучит...

----------


## FLOGGER

А в чем, собственно, проблема в строительстве трамплина? Нам-то что мешает это сделать? Особенно в свете громких заявлений о постройке целой кучи авианосцев. Правда, в последнем я что-то засомневался после того, как выяснилось, что нам самим и вертолетоносец не построить.

----------


## alexvolf

> А в чем, собственно, проблема в строительстве трамплина? Нам-то что мешает это сделать? Особенно в свете громких заявлений о постройке целой кучи авианосцев. Правда, в последнем я что-то засомневался после того, как выяснилось, что нам самим и вертолетоносец не построить.


Построить можно все- начиная от супер-здания в Питере (деньги Газпрома) и заканчивая
супергастрономом в таежной деревне (деньги примерно Cash & Carry) .Могем и авианосец с вертолетоносцем но при условии кто будет вкладывать бабло-раночная экономика -все построено на получении прибыли.А какая простите прибыль от авианосца или трамплина? 
Вот лыжный трамплин-это да.Спорт в нашей стране-это бизнес.Прибыль! 
А все остальное-вторичная основа.В том числе и авиация.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да это все понятно. Но, по-моему, на то и существует государство, чтобы заботиться об обороне страны. В Штатах, вроде бы, тоже рыночная экономика (извиняюсь за довольно пошлый и заезженный пример).

----------


## alexvolf

> по-моему, на то и существует государство, чтобы заботиться об обороне страны.


 С Праздником Великой Октябрьской Революции !

Вот она-ЦЕНТРАЛЬНАЯ мысль В.И.Ленина !!! При этом всем хорошо известно- сколько лет после этого тов. Сталину пришлось претворять ее в жизнь,после введенного НЭПа-отбрасывая (уж чего скрывать -просто расстреливая) носителей противоположной идеи среди политэлиты (в лице однопартийцев,эсеров,кадет  ов и т.д.,в том числе комсостава КА).Ведь не секрет,что некоторые члены ВЦИК и ВСНХ выступали на страницах печати с идеями "Украину-немцам,Приморье-японцам".История -наука,которая никого ничему не учит.Каждый воспринимает ее по своему.О.как..

----------


## FLOGGER

> С Праздником Великой Октябрьской Революции !
> 
> Вот она-ЦЕНТРАЛЬНАЯ мысль В.И.Ленина !!! При этом всем хорошо известно- сколько лет после этого тов. Сталину пришлось претворять ее в жизнь,после введенного НЭПа-отбрасывая (уж чего скрывать -просто расстреливая) носителей противоположной идеи среди политэлиты (в лице однопартийцев,эсеров,кадет  ов и т.д.,в том числе комсостава КА).Ведь не секрет,что некоторые члены ВЦИК и ВСНХ выступали на страницах печати с идеями "Украину-немцам,Приморье-японцам".История -наука,которая никого ничему не учит.Каждый воспринимает ее по своему.О.как..


Не понял, какое это имеет отношение к моему посту?

----------


## alexvolf

> Не понял, какое это имеет отношение к моему посту?


 Самое прямое-"Любая революция должна быть защищена".В том числе и 
тот переворот который произошел в 1991г.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А в чем, собственно, проблема в строительстве трамплина? Нам-то что мешает это сделать? Особенно в свете громких заявлений о постройке целой кучи авианосцев. Правда, в последнем я что-то засомневался после того, как выяснилось, что нам самим и вертолетоносец не построить.


А кто сказал, что они будут строиться в РФ?  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Самое прямое-"Любая революция должна быть защищена".В том числе и 
> тот переворот который произошел в 1991г.


При чем здесь революция, при чем здесь 91-й год? В любой стране, даже в той, где не было революций, защитой (или обороной) страны занимается гос-во, т.е. президент, премьер-министр, есть даже такая должность (думаю, во всех гос-вах) как министр обороны. Вот они-то и думают, по крайней мере теоретически, о безопасности страны, не увязывая расходы на оборону с прибылями частных, если таковые задействованы, компаний. И гос-во идет на прямые расходы для обеспечения обороны страны. Конечно хорошо, если от производства оружия можно получить прибыль (чем у нас в первую очередь и заняты), но, если нет, то все равно тратиться надо. По-моему, это очевидно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А кто сказал, что они будут строиться в РФ?


А Вы на веточку-то, уважаемый, гляньте, там все ясно прописано. Ну, хотя бы на пост №542. Если Вы не согласны, то аргументируйте.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А Вы на веточку-то, уважаемый, гляньте, там все ясно прописано. Ну, хотя бы на пост №542. Если Вы не согласны, то аргументируйте.


Да мало ли что где написано?) Высокая комиссия засядет на пару месяцев и родит решение строить.. ну, скажем, с французами.  :Smile:  Вроде как опыт уже имеется (Мистраль). А то, что пишут-это.. Ну, сами знаете.  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> При чем здесь революция, при чем здесь 91-й год? В любой стране, даже в той, где не было революций, защитой (или обороной) страны занимается гос-во, т.е. президент, премьер-министр, есть даже такая должность (думаю, во всех гос-вах) как министр обороны. Вот они-то и думают, по крайней мере теоретически, о безопасности страны, не увязывая расходы на оборону с прибылями частных, если таковые задействованы, компаний. И гос-во идет на прямые расходы для обеспечения обороны страны. Конечно хорошо, если от производства оружия можно получить прибыль (чем у нас в первую очередь и заняты), но, если нет, то все равно тратиться надо. По-моему, это очевидно.



 Классика политологии.
 Дело не только в революции (хотя и в ней також-например французы гордятся своей революцией,мы свою обси...),а в людях...
И здесь как говаривал персонаж из фильма-"не надо путать свое с государственным".Любое государство -это люди. Все вышеперечисленные должностные люди-состоят на службе у государства иными словами у народа.Государство своих денег не имеет,чиновники которые залезают как-бы в казну государеву-на самом деле воруют деньги из Вашего кошелька.Все бюджеты и т.д.  это народные деньги. Самолеты,пароходы,стануи и заводы строятся на Ваши  деньги.Олигархи и прочие буржуи наживают свой собственный капитал прежде всего на ВАС.Писать долго,тем более,что мы выходим за рамки темы-прочитайте К.Маркса или более современные работы к примеру Яблукова "Шпаргалка по международным экономическим отношениям".
Два слова об обороне государства- если три человека в государстве,пусть даже один из них  наделенный высшими полномочьями от народа будут развивать концепцию обороны-хорошего из этого ничего не выйдет.Решать вопросы разоружения или наоборот вооружения - вообще не прорегатива министра обороны.Он должен заниматься вопросами боеготовности армии в целом,как и Генштаб-вести работу на перспективу получая для этого соответствующую информацию от спецорганов.В заключение- в свое время хватило одного Президента СССР который наломал таких дров,что шепки будет собирать не одно поколения.И дай бог что бы народная присказка " русский-китаец -братья на век" сохранилась действительно хотя-бы на 100 лет...

----------


## BSA

Китаезы планомерно движуцца к цели СВОЕМУ авианосцу с подготовленными пилотами и  нормальными самолетами...по последней инфе они договорились с Бразильерами с фазенды о стажировке  пилотов на бывшем лягушачьечем авианосце Фош ( тип Клемансо) между прочим  ажь 50-х 60-х годов постройки!!! Не удивлюсь что  вскорости то что для отвода глаз строилось на китаезной верфи как супертанкер какойнить на поверку окажецца ....

----------


## Привод

> Мой друг , служащий в одном из ЦНИИ ВМФ, попросил задать этот вопрос на форумах, что-бы услышать мнение неспециалистов по данному вопросу. Идеи можно выдвигать любые, от прямых задач АУГ, до затопления его на входе в Кольский залив в случае визита "дружественных" эскадр


Для того, чтобы обеспечить сбалансированность флота России, о которой писал Николай Герасимович Кузнецов. Прошлогодняя война в Осетии и военно-морское присутствие США в Черном море неприятны. Думаю, что наличие палубной штурмовой авиации России еще может пригодиться. Чтобы не было соблазнов наносить удары безнаказанно. 
В видеоролике группы Любэ снята посадка на палубу ТАКР Адмирал Кузнецов. Впечатляет. И наконец, школа подготовки Тимура Автандиловича Апакидзе не должна закончиться.

Видеоролик. 

http://video.yandex.ru/users/kgdu1/view/19/

Еще "Дельфин" красиво сверху снят. (Пр. 667 БДРМ)
П.С. Друг не Поповец? :) (ВВМУРЭ им. А.С.Попова)

----------


## Nazar

> П.С. Друг не Поповец? :) (ВВМУРЭ им. А.С.Попова)


Да, однокашник мой 1факультет, РЭБ, 2001 год выпуска. В одном взводе учились.

----------


## Привод

> Да, однокашник мой 1факультет, РЭБ, 2001 год выпуска. В одном взводе учились.


Мир тесен.  :Smile:  Тоже к РЭБ имел отношение...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Китаезы планомерно движуцца к цели СВОЕМУ авианосцу с подготовленными пилотами и  нормальными самолетами...по последней инфе они договорились с Бразильерами с фазенды о стажировке  пилотов на бывшем лягушачьечем авианосце Фош ( тип Клемансо) между прочим  ажь 50-х 60-х годов постройки!!! Не удивлюсь что  вскорости то что для отвода глаз строилось на китаезной верфи как супертанкер какойнить на поверку окажецца ....


Уважаемый BSA, я думал, что  у Вас получше будет с русским языком. Разочарован. Или русский язык не родной?

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый BSA, я думал, что  у Вас получше будет с русским языком. Разочарован. Или русский язык не родной?


Москва - особенные нравы.
Уважаемый BSA, прочитайте пожалуйста правили форума, в следующий раз за намеренное коверканье русского языка, буду наказывать.

----------


## alexvolf

Ночью по ТВЦ инфо прошло о прибытии в Питер "Мистрали"

----------


## Привод

> Идеи можно выдвигать любые,  до затопления его на входе в Кольский залив в случае визита "дружественных" эскадр


Вобщем идея затопления кораблей вполне реализуема. Очень даже обоснована, эффективна и вполне бюджетна. Даже с кораблями 1 ранга. Положительный опыт есть. В Севастополе в середине 19 века. На Северах, не пригодится, а вот в Черном море вполне даже может. Оно ведь по своей сути ловушка. Перекрыть проход в Черное море, после демонстрации флага флотом США вблизи границ России. В случае продолжения эскалации конфликта и переходе его в активную фазу - закидать "летающими деревьями" с БСП РВСН, или "Синевой" с РПКСН Пр.677 БДРМ. Или вообще ничего не делать - пусть обеспечивают снабжение своей эскадры. Топливом, боеприпасами, харчами... Интересно, как это у них получится. Может кто пояснит? Да, топить корабли совсем необязательно...




> Чтобы не было соблазнов наносить удары безнаказанно. 
> В видеоролике группы Любэ снята посадка на палубу ТАКР Адмирал Кузнецов. 
> http://video.yandex.ru/users/kgdu1/view/19/


Флотская песня, очень популярная на кораблях Российского Черноморского флота: + слайды

http://video.mail.ru/mail/sevvivl/1378/1263.html

----------


## Привод

> Идеи можно выдвигать любые, от прямых задач АУГ


*По словам Владимира Высоцкого, до 2017 года в составе ВМФ РФ будет 

создана группировка атомных подводных лодок следующего поколения. 

Помимо этого в перспективе на Северном и Тихоокеанских флотах будут 

сформированы пять-шесть авианосных групп. При этом будут стоиться не 

просто авианосцы, а морские авианосные системы. Строительство таких 

систем начнется после 2012 года. Основным их отличием от сегодняшних 

авианосцев и авианосных групп будет тесная взаимосвязь с космической 

группировкой, военно-воздушными силами и системами противовоздушной 

обороны.* 



http://www.militaryparitet.com/teletype/data/ic_teletype/3125/

----------


## BSA

Мистраль недалеко уйдет от Питера, в планах на ближайшие дни посадки Ка-52  на эту баржу

----------


## Nazar

> Мистраль недалеко уйдет от Питера, в планах на ближайшие дни посадки Ка-52  на эту баржу


Ка-52 сидит еще далеко, в Левашово на него сидит Ка-27, в Бесовце Ка-29, так что все они долетят по погоде.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Ка-29,


Его как-то логичнее на корабле использовать.

----------


## Nazar

> Его как-то логичнее на корабле использовать.


Ну в принципе да. :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Ну в принципе да.


Тока вот какой вертолёт будет использоваться для огневой  поддержки десантных операций,ещё вопрос.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Тока вот какой вертолёт будет использоваться для огневой  поддержки десантных операций,ещё вопрос.


Видимо тот, который впишется по габаритам :)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Мне одному кажется, что наши военные стратеги прямо спят и видят как приделать к носу "Мистраля" еще метров этак 50 трамплина?
Видимо в этом кроется причина его страстного желания купить. Ну и того и гляди можно туда воткнуть пару десятков Миг-29К

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Мне одному кажется, что наши военные стратеги прямо спят и видят как приделать к носу "Мистраля" еще метров этак 50 трамплина?


Сомневаюсь, что можно безболезненно увеличить его на четверть.

----------


## Морячок

> Сомневаюсь, что можно безболезненно увеличить его на четверть.


Но попробовать (в смысле - получить и "освоить" деньги на НИОКР) ведь можно?

----------


## Привод

Решил выложить видеоролик замечательного российского музыканта Юрия Шевчука. 
Любимого в Российской армии, особенно у военных моряков, военнослужащих российской армии, принимавших участие в контртеррористической операции. 
Песня о капитан-лейтенанте Колесникове, выпускнике ВВМИУ им. Дзержинского. Морском офицере.
 Хочу отметить, что после гибели атомохода Курск, конкурс в военно-морские училища не снизился. Всем военным морякам, погибшим на Курске посвящается эта песня. Несмотря на совершенно неуместную вставку в видеоклипе, ролик смотрят в отсеках, бербазах, штабах, учебных заведениях флота. Государство выполнило свое обещание. Курск подняли.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPzFwIfJ8sI

----------


## Nazar

Какое отношение имеет этот пост к данной теме?
По поводу конкурса в училища, а как он снизится, если штат училищ, до нельзя сократили. Я в училище у себя не так давно был, роты которые при мне битком набиты были, заколоченные стоят.
Так что желающих то поубавилось, но на фоне сокращения кажется наоборот, человек на место то больше стало. :Wink:

----------


## Привод

> Какое отношение имеет этот пост к данной теме?





> *в составе ВМФ РФ будет 
> создана группировка атомных подводных лодок следующего поколения. 
> Помимо этого в перспективе на Северном и Тихоокеанских флотах будут 
> сформированы пять-шесть авианосных групп. При этом будут строиться не 
> просто авианосцы, а морские авианосные системы. Основным их отличием от сегодняшних 
> авианосцев и авианосных групп будет тесная взаимосвязь с космической 
> группировкой, военно-воздушными силами и системами противовоздушной 
> обороны.* 
> 
> http://www.militaryparitet.com/teletype/data/ic_teletype/3125/


Группировка атомных подводных лодок нового поколения будет создана с учетом повышения живучести подводных ракетоносцев. Уже проанализированы просчеты, приведшие к гибели АПРК Курск. С учетом которых найдены принципиально новые решения в строительстве атомоходов нового поколения. Лодки при выполнении задач боевой службы будут работать в тесном взаимодействии с авианосными группами, дальней авиацией ВВС России. Управление ими будет осуществляться во взаимодействии с Военно-космическими силами, их орбитальной группировкой ИСЗ. Часть этих задач отрабатывалась в 2008 году на учении "Стабильность-2008". Так же в них принимали участие и подвижные грунтовые ракетные комплексы РВСН. 
Тоесть вся стратегическая ядерная триада России.
*Старт РСМ Синева с РПКСН Екатеринбург. На учении отрабатывалась стрельба на максимальную дальность 11000 км. И на минимальную дальность..*.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/solusenko/Sineva/2.html

----------


## Привод

> Группировка атомных подводных лодок нового поколения будет создана с учетом повышения живучести подводных ракетоносцев.


 В ролике снят командир дивизиона живучести РПКСН Екатеринбург Пр. 667 БДРМ - Дельфин. В руках - Руководство по борьбе за живучесть ... (четко читается в клипе). Стреляли с Северного полюса, пробив корпусом лодки паковый лед. Также в случае большой толщины льда возможен выход атомохода на поверхность за счет применения торпедного оружия. (Данные открыто выложены в сети).

----------


## Привод

> По поводу конкурса в училища, а как он снизится, если штат училищ, до нельзя сократили.






> Для того, чтобы обеспечить сбалансированность флота России, о которой писал Николай Герасимович Кузнецов.


Наборы в ВВМУ сократили видимо вполне обоснованно. Сколько необходимо флоту специалистов, столько и набирают.
Тоесть как раз к вопросу о сбалансированности флота. И разумной достаточности. Бить врага надо не количеством, а качеством:) Зачем МО РФ готовить специалистов для большого и малого бизнеса. Пусть их в Плеханова готовят. В выпускной аттестации морских офицеров пишут фразу "Море любит". Вот таких и надо принимать в ВВМУ. Чтобы море любили...

----------


## Nazar

> Наборы в ВВМУ сократили видимо вполне обоснованно. Сколько необходимо флоту специалистов, столько и набирают.


Ну ну, 15 специалистов РЭБ и РЭР на четыре флота + ЛенВМБ + Штаб ВМФ и так далее.
Но вообще я имел ввиду то, что желающих с каждым годом становится все меньше и если в 1996 году в ВВМУРЭ набрали около 1000 человек при конкурсе 8 человек на месте, то в этом году около 500, при том-же конкурсе. О чем это говорит? О том, что количество желающих упало минимум вдвое.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Просто картинка в тему:






> авианосец "Тбилиси" (это девичья фамилия нынешнего "Кузи") на государственных сдаточных испытаниях, после первой посадки истребителя Су-27К на палубу корабля. Оказывается, именно сегодня, 1 ноября, стукнуло 20 лет со дня первого взлёта (Т.Аубакиров) и первой посадки (В.Пугачёв) полноценного "самолётного" типа (а не вертикального взлёта, типа Як-38) на советский авианесущий крейсер. И в этот же день выполнен первый "корабельный" полёт штурмовика Су-25УТГ (пилоты Вотинцев и Крутов).


http://periskop.livejournal.com/527306.html

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжается " мадридский двор" вокруг "Мистраля".Интересный такой плавучий аэродром для вертолетов-вместительный.Вместе с тем прошел слушок про отказ покупки,возможно слушок специально сделанный...

----------


## Pilot

Был такой проект, но министр говорит, что это все ерунда

----------


## Nazar

> Был такой проект, но министр говорит, что это все ерунда


Каких их только не было. В макетном отделе 1ЦНИИ ВМФ даже авианосец катамаранного типа в ящике пылится.

----------


## alexvolf

> Был такой проект, но министр говорит, что это все ерунда


 Уваж. Pilot
 Понятно,что решение бывает принимается одним росчерком пера человека сидящего в большом кресле,к примеру " Считаю нецелесообразно дальнейшее производство работ" и все...Помните был министр судостроения Бутома -сколь осталось нереализовано после него,
а министр ГА бывший личный пилот тов.Брежнева-Бугаев.Ведь из-за его позиции и отношения к Ту-144 наш СПС так и остался в "ясельном возрасте"-на ноги не встал. Что мешает сейчас строить? А все то же...

----------


## Pilot

вот типа такой?

----------


## Nazar

Да, что-то типа его конструктивно, но гораздо больше и под авиацию, с двумя полетными палубами.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да, что-то типа его конструктивно, но гораздо больше и под авиацию, с двумя полетными палубами.


 Уваж.Nazar
 Есть -ли какая либо возможность ознакомится с данной " фото- моделью"?

----------


## Nazar

> Уваж.Nazar
>  Есть -ли какая либо возможность ознакомится с данной " фото- моделью"?


Если честно даже не знаю, я туда попадал лет семь назад, когда в ЦНИИ служило много знакомых, сейчас большинства этих людей там нет и заметно возросла режимность, тем более насколько мне известно, макетный отдел входит в состав секретной части.
Я могу спросить для проформы, но процентов на 90 уверен что получу отрицательный ответ.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Мистраль недалеко уйдет от Питера, в планах на ближайшие дни посадки Ка-52  на эту баржу


Некоторые впечатления от «Мистраля» 

Автор Михаил Барабанов Редактор издания Moscow Defense Brief 
Некоторые впечатления от двухчасового осмотра «Мистраля» 24 ноября в сопровождении командира корабля Дидье Пьятона и французского военного атташе.
Остальное по ссылке
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/archive/1808/1808197.htm
В общем, суммируя итог,«Мистраль» представляет собой очень концептуально продуманный и сбалансированный проект корабля под конкретные французские требования – экспедиционный корабль для длительных действий в удаленных водах, включая использование в качестве корабля управления, при минимальных требованиях к собственно «боевой составляющей». То есть по сути корабль «мирного времени» и полицейских акций. «Компромиссность» и многоцевой характер проекта корабля привели к тому, что и десантный, и авианесущий потенциал корабля являются ограниченными (о чем прямо сказал командир корабля) и их не стоит преувеличивать.

----------


## ПОМОР

Фотографии Мистраль

Так же присутствует автопилот, координационное управление, ОЭСУ, навигация (кстати, та же что и у французов, насколько я видел по их фоткам - т. е. наша, Транзасовская ), можно подключать до 200 компьютеров и т. п.

Интересное обсуждение Мистраль вот по этой ссылке
http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=69885&page=6
(Из ссылки)-*Они хотели покупать с условием, что еще несколько штук будут строить на нашей верфи*

----------


## ПОМОР

Взято отсюда же.
http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=69885&page=6

сразу отвечу на возможный контрвопрос "а как наши сделают - наши ничего не умеют". Я не судостроитель, но по своей части небольшое отвлечение (на затравку):
цитата из вышеуказанной статьи:

"_Мостик. Доступ на мостик осуществляется штатно пассажирскими лифтами на 16 человек, очень похожими на «отисовские». Обзор с мостика благодаря его большой высоте действительно феерический – фактически мостик находился на высоте крестов рядом расположенного собора и вид на Питер был шикарнейший. Мостик самый современный, эдакий корабельный «гласс-кокпит» с набором дисплеев и цифровых карт. Весьма интересен был пост рулевого с системой управления «азиподами» с помощью отдельных сложносочиненных круглых ручек, с точным отображением на экранах положения самих движителей, положения самого корабля и пр.

Были показаны электронные прокладки курсов, возможности автопилота (корабль движется по заданному сложному курсу типа «автоматически») и пр. Уверяли, что на автопилоте проходили Морским каналом и собираются также возвращаться. На мостике было четыре гирокомпаса в специальных подвесах_."
Вот недавно проектик сдали - обычный погранец патрульный, несёт на себе 2 вертолёта (1 в ангаре). Вот мостик:

----------


## alexvolf

> Взято отсюда же.
> http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=69885&page=6
>  Были показаны электронные прокладки курсов, возможности автопилота (корабль движется по заданному сложному курсу типа «автоматически») и пр. Уверяли, что на автопилоте проходили Морским каналом и собираются также возвращаться. На мостике было четыре гирокомпаса в специальных подвесах[/I]."
> Вот недавно проектик сдали - обычный погранец патрульный, несёт на себе 2 вертолёта (1 в ангаре). Вот мостик:


 Возможно для UAZBUKa - статья в самый раз.Очередной пиар-лобби.Можно восхищаться франц.посудиной.Однако все эти лифты и небоскребные надстройке (вровень со шпилем) на палубе- вертолетоносца-в боевой обстановке излишек или как молодежь выражается "ПОНТЫ"- совместно
с прочими наворотами.Возможно для борьбы с пиратами или для маневров на автопилоте в морском заливе по программе " Кто-то там за мир"- корабель плюс,а как боевая единица -большое Г ... для охранения которого след выделять целый эскорт...

----------


## ПОМОР

> корабель плюс,а как боевая единица -большое Г ... для охранения которого след выделять целый эскорт...


Типа, мнение какого то военно-морского эксперта, или copyright? Есть еще отзывы о Мистрале, кроме как с avto.ru?
Ps И что уже собрались прикупить понтовый корабель? :Rolleyes:

----------


## alexvolf

> Типа, мнение какого то военно-морского эксперта, или copyright? Есть еще отзывы о Мистрале, кроме как с avto.ru?
> Ps И что уже собрались прикупить понтовый корабель?


 Уваж.ПОМОР
Судя по вашему нику,поморы -люди далеко не сухопутные.Поэтому вопрос-для оценки данной посудины трезвыми глазами стоит-ли собирать консилиум флотских экспертов? Далее -Плавающие ДАЧИ с супер-пупер автопилотами и возможностью организации сети интернет из 200 компов думаете решат задачи по высадке десанта и т.д. и т.п.  с одной ПУКАЛКОЙ (где она так и не определил).Ну,а  ежели обвесить данную ДАЧУ нашими средствами  ПВО,ударным и проч.вооружением,то думаю так-если она (дача) не утонет с первого раза,то до шпиля явно дотягивать не будет...
А насчет покупки данного заморского товара -вопрос был поставлен раньше

----------


## ПОМОР

В принципе, вот нашел отзыв. (сopyright)
http://shurigin.livejournal.com/
*Mistral go home?*
29 Ноя, 2009 at 11:57 PM 
Вице-премьер Игорь Сечин заявил, что вместо покупки у Франции вертолетоносца Mistral Россия может построить аналогичный корабль. Россия не приняла окончательного решения по поводу покупки Mistral. 
«В принципе это обыкновенная технология (корабля. — Infox.ru) типа «Ро-Ро». А сделать такой мы тоже сможем», — считает вице-премьер.
При этом он добавил, что в случае поступления заказа от Минобороны этим могла бы заняться Объединенная судостроительная корпорация.
Ранее премьер-министр России Владимир Путин заявил, что Россия еще не приняла окончательного решения по поводу покупки вертолетоносца. На совместной пресс-конференции со своим французским коллегой Франсуа Фийоном Путин отметил, что это не исключено, но России поступили и другие предложения.
«Мы еще ничего не решили по поводу приобретения Mistral. Вы продавцы, мы покупатели, и есть другие конкурентные предложения», — цитирует «Интерфакс» слова главы российского правительства.
«И вообще, мы еще для себя не решили, будем ли мы что-нибудь покупать в этом смысле по импорту. Хотя это не исключено», — добавил Путин.
Премьер Франции в свою очередь сообщил журналистам, что Париж и Москва завершают переговоры по поводу приобретения вертолетоносца.
«Что касается продажи боевого корабля Mistral, надо сказать, что это судно выполняет скорее логистические функции. Мы сейчас завершаем переговоры с российским правительством», — рассказал Фийон на сегодняшней пресс-конференции.

без комментариев...

----------


## ПОМОР

> АУГ


 *8 декабря 2009 г.*
Россия должна будет иметь 2 ударные авианосные группировки — на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах. 
Две ударные авианосные группировки будут иметь в своем составе по три авианосца, корабли сопровождения и вспомогательные суда каждая. Планируется, что в каждой из ударных группировок один авианосец будет находиться на боевом дежурстве в океане, один - находиться в боевой готовности у причала, а один — проходить плановый ремонт или модернизацию.
СССР и США по-разному подошли к концепции формирования океанского флота. США сделали основной упор на авианосцы. И к сегодняшнему дню их в составе американских ВМС насчитывается 13 штук. В СССР же ударными темпами строились атомные подводные лодки, которые, сменяя друг друга, постоянно несли боевое дежурство в мировом океане, контролируя все стратегически важные направления. Впрочем, хотя и говорили официально, что СССР не имеет авианосцев, однако к концу 80-х наш ВМФ имел в своем составе 4 тяжелых авианесущих крейсера — «Киев», «Минск», «Новороссийск» и «Баку». Сравнивая такой крейсер с авианосцем, один мой знакомый офицер ВМФ как-то сказал: «Хрен редьки не слаще».
Планы пополнения Военно-морского флота России ударными авианосными группировками если не полностью, то весьма значительно меняют нашу концепцию формирования флота. Сейчас ученые и промышленники определяются с обликом будущего российского авианосца. Как заявил главком ВМФ Владимир Масорин, он будет не слишком громоздким, относительно дешевым и полностью подходящим для полетов как уже имеющихся в ВМФ самолетов, так и только разрабатываемых машин.
Кроме того, командование ВМФ озаботилось проблемой кадров для палубной авиации. Единственный имевшийся в СССР тренажерный комплекс, где проходят подготовку пилоты ВМФ, расположен в Крыму. И Россия вынуждена платить Украине немалые деньги за его использование. Поэтому принято решение в ближайшие два с половиной года построить собственный научно-исследовательский тренировочный комплекс авиации ВМФ.
http://student.km.ru/view.asp?id=25A...4D6C3E8D61B1E6

----------


## Nazar

Свежо питание, да .... 
Уже лет пять только говорят и о АУГах и о собственной НИТКЕ, но кроме разговором дело никуда не двигается.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Свежо питание, да .... 
> Уже лет пять только говорят и о АУГах и о собственной НИТКЕ, но кроме разговором дело никуда не двигается.


Если вспомнить динамику "строительства", развала, обновления, реформирования, сокращения, оптимизации... ВС РФ с 1991 года, то их можно определить примерно на такие этапы: вообще никак, среднее между плохо и очень плохо. Далее-надо что то делать, иначе падение в пропасть. После того как постояли на краю пропасти (две войны на Кавказе)-надеюсь пришло понимание. Если нет, то это-gbpltw. а его, как известно уже не лечат...

----------


## Daemonmike

> *8 декабря 2009 г.*
> Россия должна будет иметь 2 ударные авианосные группировки — на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах


При нынешнем  темпе строительства новых кораблей и подводных лодок в ближайшие 10 лет это невозможно. Если не закупать авианесущие корабли за рубежом. В последнее время флоту сданы лишь 1 корвет типа «Стерегущий» (проект 20380) -2007 год и 1  сторожевой корабль проекта 11540  Ярослав Мудрый -2009 год. Все остальное ремонт существующих кораблей.  Не думаю, что у нас наберется кораблей океанской зоны на 2 полноценные АУГ + нужны самолеты еще.

----------


## Полешук

> *8 декабря 2009 г.*
> 1. Россия должна будет иметь 2 ударные авианосные группировки — на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах. 
> 2. И к сегодняшнему дню их в составе американских ВМС насчитывается 13 штук. 
> http://student.km.ru/view.asp?id=25A...4D6C3E8D61B1E6


1. Вообщето АУГ имеет 1 авианосец, а 2 и более - это уже АУС(соединение).
2. Вообще-то 11.

----------


## Nazar

> 1. Вообщето АУГ имеет 1 авианосец, а 2 и более - это уже АУС(соединение).


Про состав АУГа в том посте вроде и не говорилось, было сказано, что один должен находится на постоянном БД.
Ну а по количеству авианосцев, это их сейчас стало 11, еще год назад было 12, через пару лет опять станет 12, если Энтерпрайз или Нимитц из состава флота не выведут.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Ка-52


Немного кино: http://video.yandex.ru/users/surgeon4/view/2/

----------


## alexvolf

> Если вспомнить динамику "строительства", развала, обновления, реформирования, сокращения, оптимизации... ВС РФ с 1991 года, то их можно определить примерно на такие этапы: вообще никак, среднее между плохо и очень плохо. Далее-надо что то делать, иначе падение в пропасть. После того как постояли на краю пропасти (две войны на Кавказе)-надеюсь пришло понимание. Если нет, то это-gbpltw. а его, как известно уже не лечат...


 То состояние флота,которое наблюдается сегодня пожалуй повторяет
то состояние которое было в 1905г.Правда тогда как известно,  была война с Японией и вроде как Россия понесла боевые потери.А сейчас?
Возможно просто вражеские действия чиновников и олигархов всех мастей.Берем КЧФ.К 2017г боюсь из Севастополя выводить будет нечего,кроме как вывозить металлолом.Не знаю как там на ТОФе (достучаться до правдоподобной инфо просто нельзя),какие сказки-прибаутки,но положив весь перечень того,что осталось на Балтике и Северном флоте почему-то не испытываешь радости.Везде просматривается запустение,паутина и сорняки (последнее отношу к государственным людям в погонах и без оных).С приходом демократии наступила какая-то полоса ПОФИГИЗМА_ПОЦЕФИЗМА под знаменем либеральной рыночной ЭКОНОМИКИ,ПУСТОЙ БОЛТОВНИ,реформ по "приемлемой достаточности" в вооружении 20-30 летней давности.Спрашивается -до коих пор?!Пока опять очередной ПЕТУХ  в зад не клюнет.Думаю тогда будет поздно-КЛЮВ может оказатся длинным и болезненным для всех...

----------


## muk33

> *8 декабря 2009 г.*
> Как заявил главком ВМФ Владимир Масорин, он будет не слишком громоздким, относительно дешевым и полностью подходящим для полетов как уже имеющихся в ВМФ самолетов, так и только разрабатываемых машин.
> Кроме того, командование ВМФ озаботилось проблемой кадров для палубной авиации. Единственный имевшийся в СССР тренажерный комплекс, где проходят подготовку пилоты ВМФ, расположен в Крыму. И Россия вынуждена платить Украине немалые деньги за его использование. Поэтому принято решение в ближайшие два с половиной года построить собственный научно-исследовательский тренировочный комплекс авиации ВМФ.
> http://student.km.ru/view.asp?id=25A...4D6C3E8D61B1E6


Вы откуда упали, товарищ ПОМОР (вместе со студентами.km). Масорин уже два года не ГЛАВКОМ, вместе с его идеями. Насчет "НИТКИ" воду мутит не Украина, а Пролетарский завод, не продлевающий ресурс тормозных машин НИУТКи. И вообще, все ТАРАКАНЫ живут здесь, в России.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Берем КЧФ.К 2017г боюсь из Севастополя выводить будет нечего,кроме как вывозить металлолом.


Что там выводить. Вот прислали военморы КЧФ. Севастопольцы. 
(copyright). Тему с каким то сухопутчиком обсуждали. Будет время-выложу фотки того, что осталось от подскальной базы КЧФ. 

*27.08.2008*
(copyright)
Даже в тяжелые, неоднозначные времена народ не мог обходиться без юмора, поэтому предлагаю Вашему вниманию маленькую зарисовку с места последних горячих событий. Это касается Севастополя и нахождения там ЧВМФ. Познакомился с этой публикацией на "ФРАЗЕ", на одном из форумов, это т.с. веселый взгляд на одно из имевших место событий, уж не судите строго.
"Мираж"; идёт домой...Почитайте, весело!!!
26.08.2008 09:58:12
"" Хочу сразу предупредить, что сим постом вовсе не хочу обидеть или задеть чьё-то государственное самосознание. Это просто компиляция из сообщений моих севастопольских френдов и недавнего телефонного разговора с одним из офицеров ВМСУ.
Конечно, потребовалась некоторая литобработка.
В основном она свелась к изъятию крайне забористых выражений моего телефонного визави. Имя-фамилие-звание его я, кста, упоминать не намерен. По многим причинам...
Словом, хотите верьте, хотите - нет, но дело было так...
...Согласно разведсводкам, тщательно составляемым оперотделом Украинских ВМС по мотивам коллективных просмотров российских теленовостей, личный состав незалежных ВМСУ давно подозревал, что российский Черноморский флот готовит какую-то пакость.
И ведь угадали, свiдомые! Аж два раза угадали.
Во-первых, ЧФ, на который многие уже давно взирали как на хиреющий уголок российского военно-морского зоопарка, вдруг ожил. Узнав о зарницах над Цхинвалом, скинул многолетнюю сонную одурь и выбрал якоря. Потом лихо переместился в новороссийские перди и там, в этих пердях, даже кого-то чуть-чуть попринуждал. К миру.
...Когда морской бриз сдул облака порохового дыма, число пацифистов у чужих берегов взлетело до немыслимых высот. Несогласные же с трактовкой ЧФ понятия "первый парень на деревне" перешли в подводное положение...
Во-вторых, к вящему удивлению Киева, вдосталь порезвившись, ЧФ решил вернуться в Севастополь. На перекур и перезарядку. К жёнам и любовницам. Без спросу.
И вернулся.
Это уже было слишком. Это не лезло ни в какую калитку, не говоря уж о киевских воротах. Пора, пора дать понять клятым москалям, что с ВМСУ шутки плохи!
...И вот уже навстречу прущемуся из Новороссийска российскому малому ракетному кораблю "Мираж" идёт украинский витязь - ракетный катер "Каховка", бортовой U-154.
Хорошо идёт. Не тонет. Грозная картина - у сторонних зрителей аж сердце упало.
Что-то будет, что-то будет...
Кэп "Каховки" похоже сам не знал, что будет. Ибо получил приказ произвести демонстрацию военно-морской мощи Украины. А вот как конкретно это провернуть - ломай голову сам...
Демонстративно плюнуть под форштевень "Миража"? Обрезать тому курс и грозно погрозить пальчиком? Выбор действий был богат как никогда и кэп "Каховки" наверняка бы что-нибудь этакое учудил. Смелое и бескомпромисное. Но, видно не судьба была в тот день ВМСУ прославиться на весь мир молниеносной викторией...
Прямо посреди ФВК - фарватера военных кораблей у "Каховки" обрезало двигло. Напрочь. Команду "стоп машины!" украинский кэп, конечно, отдал, но исключительно в силу уставного педантизма. Со всех прочих сторон команда была уже полной профанацией, так как бортовой U-154 и так застыл на месте, как приклеенный.
Застыл, неуклюже раскорячившись посреди ФВК. Поднявшийся из катерных недр механик беспомощно развёл руками. Кэп беззвучно выматерился и подал новую команду. Над "Каховкой" взлетел сигнал "Стою без хода. Не могу управляться".
- Картина Репина "Приплыли!" - заметил кто-то из береговых зевак.
Стоявший тут же российский корреспондент схватился за мобилу: "Аллё! Передаю из Севастополя. Украинский флот демонстративно перекрыл вход в бухту! Возможно, это политическая провокация!.."
"Ветер-ветер, ты могуч, ты гоняешь стаи туч..." (с)
Ну, на самом-то деле ветер был совсем не могуч. Но его рахитичных дуновений вполне хватало на то, чтобы обезноженный U-154 начал уверенно дрейфовать к волнолому. С вполне предсказуемыми аховыми перспективами. Кэп "Каховки" заметался по мостику:
- Срочно! Радио на берег! Прошу, вашу мать, буксир!
Берег внял мольбам. После броуновских метаний по инстанциям сигнал наконец попал по адресу - от стенки отвалила ещё одна краса и гордость ВМСУ - буксир "Красноперекопск". Старый и зачуханный как говно мамонта. На свете уже не осталось людей, которые бы помнили его молодым и лощёным. Который год ВМСУ не мог наскрести гривны на покраску этого увешанного старыми покрышками дредноута...
Помощь прибыла вовремя.
После чего обнаружилось, что на дредноуте "Красноперекопск" куда-то гавкнулся буксирный конец.
- Писец. - со знанием дела сказал кэп "Каховки", точно помнивший, что на его ракетном катере подобного имущества тоже сейчас не водилось... Т.к. было одолжено другой плавединице ВМСУ.
Окончательного гламуру мизансцене добавило появление российского "Миража", как раз лёгшего на входные створы.
Надо сказать, что на российском МРК возня ударной группировки ВМСУ на фарватере была воспринята с очень большим подозрением... Так что когда "Красноперекопск" от безнадёги боднул своими покрышками "Каховку" и начал отжимать ракетный катер к берегу, на МРК сыграли боевую тревогу.
На всякий случай.
Исполняя команду на тестовый проворот, шевельнули своими стволами артавтоматы "Миража"...
...Вот тут-то на катере с буксиром и опоросились. И заорали: "Вы чо? Охренели?! Не стреляйте! Мы ж не специально, бляяяяяя!.."
Невидимый голубь мира порскнул промеж кораблей когда-то единого флота и нырнул в глубину.
"Мираж" обесточил стволы, чуть принял в сторону, обогнул застывшую на фарватере украинскую парочку и пошёл к пирсу. Нагло поблёскивая спешно подкрашенными после недавних боевых пусков "трубами" ПКРов. Под приветственные крики с берега, хлопки фейерверка и махание российскими флагами.
С кормы МРК кто-то из боцманской команды ехидно показал "Каховке" буксирный конец.
Этот откровенный глумёж на "Каховке" и "Красноперекопске" отзыва не встретил. Там радостно обнимались!..
Официальный P.S.
"СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ, 22 авг 2008 г. - РИА Новости. Малый ракетный корабль (МРК) "Мираж" Черноморского флота, участвовавший в операции по принуждению Грузии к миру, вернулся в пятницу в главную базу флота - Севастополь, сообщает корреспондент РИА Новости.
По данным из военных источников в Севастополе, именно МРК "Мираж" уничтожил противокорабельным комплексом "Малахит" 10 августа один из четырех грузинских катеров, которые предприняли атаку на отряд кораблей ЧФ у берегов Грузии.
Севастопольцы и гости города заход "Миража" в базу встретили фейерверком, национальными российскими флагами и криками "Ура".
В то же время представители "Студенческого братства", прибывшие из западных регионов Украины, прошли по аллее Приморского бульвара с национальными флагами Украины, скандировали "Позор" и "Долой", при этом четырех представителей "Студенческого братства" сопровождали восемь работников милиции.
В 09.03 "Мираж" пришвартовался к причалу, после чего участники демонстрации разошлись.
За 30 минут до захода "Миража" в базу на входной фарватер Севастопольской бухты прибыл ракетный катер военно-морских сил Украины "Каховка", который демонстративно стал на входном фарватере отрабатывать машинами маневры, после чего к "Каховке" подошел буксир и оттянул на стенд размагничивания..."
/*РИА Новости*/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> В последнее время флоту сданы лишь 1 корвет типа «Стерегущий» (проект 20380) -2007 год и 1  сторожевой корабль проекта 11540  Ярослав Мудрый -2009 год. Все остальное ремонт существующих кораблей.


Вроде вот еще 



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...D1%80.21630%29

----------


## muk33

> Вроде вот еще


Это вооруженная моторная лодка для борьбы с браконьерами

----------


## Daemonmike

> Вроде вот еще


Этот совсем маленький.

----------


## ПОМОР

*122-мм РСЗО А-215 «Град-М»* 
Нехило против браконьеров... :Rolleyes: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPbjr...=youtube_gdata

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1332756.html

----------


## alexvolf

> *122-мм РСЗО А-215 «Град-М»* 
> Нехило против браконьеров...


Улыбнуло... Можно было и башню главного калибра 305 или 406-мм установить,кучность была-бы лучше...
Все хозяйство приведенное на фото -соответствует стандарту береговой охраны США не более.Ежели СКБК перешло на выпуск котлов для котельных ЖЭК,то ожидать большего от судостоения чем проект 10410 или 12260  не приходится

----------


## ПОМОР

> Можно было и башню главного калибра *305*


Что за калибр? Чей? Сколько дюймов? C 406 мм,-вес башни представляете? 
На малом артиллерийском корабле пр.21630, представляете такую?
Вот пример: 
*Семейство 16-дюймовых морских орудий Mk I — семейство американских корабельных орудий калибра 16 дюймов (406,4 мм).* 
*Масса, кг: 100,36 тонн* Вес снарядов в артиллерийских погребах-сколько?

*На малом артиллерийском корабле пр.21630, и  «Стерегущий» (проект 20380) представляете такую? Даже с одним стволом?* :Rolleyes:

----------


## alexvolf

> Что за калибр? Чей? Сколько дюймов? C 406 мм,-вес башни представляете? 
> На малом артиллерийском корабле пр.21630, представляете такую?
> Вот пример: 
> *Семейство 16-дюймовых морских орудий Mk I — семейство американских корабельных орудий калибра 16 дюймов (406,4 мм).* 
> *Масса, кг: 100,36 тонн* Вес снарядов в артиллерийских погребах-сколько?
> 
> *На малом артиллерийском корабле пр.21630, представляете такую? Даже с одним стволом?*


 Помор,уважаемый 
нельзя быть таким серьезным.Юмор как известно продлевает жизнь.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Помор,уважаемый 
> нельзя быть таким серьезным.Юмор как известно продлевает жизнь.


ссу кипятком. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Удивляет возможность применения крупного калибра на кораблях малого тоннажа, позволю себе Вам напомнить эсминец Изьяслав, это из наших. По супостатам копайте сами, мне сейчас некогда.

----------


## Nazar

> Помор,уважаемый 
> нельзя быть таким серьезным.Юмор как известно продлевает жизнь.


В Каждой шутке, есть доля шутки.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Удивляет возможность применения крупного калибра на кораблях малого тоннажа, позволю себе Вам напомнить эсминец Изьяслав, это из наших. По супостатам копайте сами, мне сейчас некогда.


и что 12 и 16 дюймов на Изяславе? Это главные калибры линкоров, м.б. крейсеров. С эсминцами, уж совремеенными-не могет быть такого... :Smile: 
Тоже нет времени рыть.

----------


## alexvolf

> и что 12 и 16 дюймов на Изяславе? Это главные калибры линкоров, м.б. крейсеров. С эсминцами, уж совремеенными-не могет быть такого...
> Тоже нет времени рыть.


Уваж. Помор 
Вы подходите ближе к теме- плавающие аэродромы,а то нас в Вами так скоро переведут на ВМ-форум...

----------


## ПОМОР

> Уваж. Помор 
> Вы подходите ближе к теме- плавающие аэродромы,а то нас в Вами так скоро переведут на ВМ-форум...


А **ли нам быкам? Родина прикажет построим. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый При..., оговорился Помор, а когда у нас артиллерийское оружие вышло из приоритетов современных эсминцев?

----------


## alexvolf

> А **ли нам быкам? Родина прикажет построим.


 Это правильно.Сейчас флот без прикрытия с воздуха -деньги на ветер...

----------


## Nazar

> Это правильно.Сейчас флот без прикрытия с воздуха -деньги на ветер...


Смотря для каких целей этот флот создается.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Уважаемый При..., оговорился Помор, а когда у нас артиллерийское оружие вышло из приоритетов современных эсминцев?


C появлением фрегатов УРО. Кажися. Главный калибр современных российских эсминцев 130 мм. Ну никак не 12 и 16 инчей. Проект уточню попозжей. Засыпаю... :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Смотря для каких целей этот флот создается.


 Уваж.Nazar
 Однако о целях как-то не подумал.. Но однозначно не имел ввиду рыболовный флот  ...

----------


## Морячок

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от ПОМОР Посмотреть сообщение
> и что 12 и 16 дюймов на Изяславе? Это главные калибры линкоров, м.б. крейсеров. С эсминцами, уж совремеенными-не могет быть такого...
> Тоже нет времени рыть.
> 
> Уваж. Помор
> Вы подходите ближе к теме- плавающие аэродромы,а то нас в Вами так скоро переведут на ВМ-форум...


Внесу ясность  :Smile: 
Уважаемые коллеги пишет об опытах по установке на ЭМ "Энгельс" (быв. "Десна") динамореактивной 12" пушки Курчевского, в начале 30-х годов. Жаль, не имею под рукой сканера, чтобы выложить сюда фото. Проку с "ехспериментов", естественно, было никакого. 
Юмор аналогии оценил  :Wink: 

И присоединюсь к мнению уважаемого Alexvolf'a.

----------


## ПОМОР

> *122-мм РСЗО А-215 «Град-М» 
> Нехило против браконьеров*...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPbjr...=youtube_gdata
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1332756.html





> Улыбнуло... *Можно было и башню главного калибра 305 или 406-мм установить,кучность была-бы лучше...*Все хозяйство приведенное на фото -соответствует стандарту береговой охраны США не более.Ежели СКБК перешло на выпуск котлов для котельных ЖЭК,то ожидать большего от судостоения чем проект 10410 или 12260  не приходится





> Что за калибр? Чей? Сколько дюймов? C 406 мм,-вес башни представляете? 
> На малом артиллерийском корабле пр.21630, представляете такую?
> Вот пример: 
> *Семейство 16-дюймовых морских орудий Mk I — семейство американских корабельных орудий калибра 16 дюймов (406,4 мм).* 
> *Масса, кг: 100,36 тонн* Вес снарядов в артиллерийских погребах-сколько?
> *На малом артиллерийском корабле пр.21630, и  «Стерегущий» (проект 20380) представляете такую? Даже с одним стволом?*





> Внесу ясность 
> Уважаемые коллеги пишет об опытах по установке на ЭМ "Энгельс" (быв. "Десна") динамореактивной *12" пушки Курчевского*, в начале 30-х годов. Жаль, не имею под рукой сканера, чтобы выложить сюда фото. Проку с "ехспериментов", естественно, было никакого. 
> *Юмор аналогии оценил*


Тоже оценил юмор аналогии. :Wink:

----------


## Морячок

Две заметки на тему в РИА Новости
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...200755029.html



> 13:23 22/12/2009
> 
> МОСКВА, 22 дек - РИА Новости. Россия в ближайшее время может объявить тендер на закупку для Военно-морского флота вертолетоносца класса французского "Мистраля" и технологий для производства таких кораблей в РФ, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник источник в военно-промышленном комплексе.
> 
> "В ближайшей перспективе после проведения консультаций возможен выход на тендер по этому вопросу (закупке корабля), в котором примут участие компании нескольких стран", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> По его словам, к таким странам относятся, прежде всего, Франция, Нидерланды и Испания.
> 
> "В случае выхода на тендер и получения соответствующего результата, одно из российских судостроительных предприятий получит заказ на строительство кораблей этого класса", - сказал источник.
> ...


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...200515951.html
12:00 21/12/2009




> МОСКВА, 21 дек - РИА Новости. Российские судостроительные предприятия могут справиться с заказом на строительство новых вертолетоносцев класса "Мистраль", сообщил журналистам в понедельник главком ВМФ России Владимир Высоцкий.
> 
> "Скорее всего, да", - сказал Высоцкий, отвечая на вопрос журналистов о том, справятся ли с таким заказом отечественные предприятия.
> 
> Главком напомнил, что сейчас российские власти решают вопрос о закупке нового вертолетоносца вместе с технологиями по производству кораблей такого класса. Конкурс может быть проведен между предприятиями Франции, Нидерландов, Испании.
> 
> Как в середине декабря РИА Новости сообщил источник в российском военном ведомстве, делегации России и Франции встретятся еще раз в декабре, чтобы обсудить вопросы приобретения вертолетоносца типа "Мистраль" и технологий для строительства таких кораблей в РФ.
> /.../


------------------------------------------------------
Млин, эта тема какой-то idea fix стала, в правительстве. Нет ни военной доктрины, ни программы развития ВС вообще, и ВМФ в частности - но эти пароходы, незнамо для каких задач - "строить здесь и сейчас!". Интересно - а корабли сопровождение откуда возьмутся, для всей этой армады-то? и какие?? а базовая инфраструктура?

----------


## alexvolf

> Две заметки на тему в РИА Новости
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Млин, эта тема какой-то idea fix стала, в правительстве. Нет ни военной доктрины, ни программы развития ВС вообще, и ВМФ в частности - но эти пароходы, незнамо для каких задач - "строить здесь и сейчас!". Интересно - а корабли сопровождение откуда возьмутся, для всей этой армады-то? и какие?? а базовая инфраструктура?


 Данная инфо СМИ как-бы лишний раз подчеркивает,что на смену профи
пришли делетанты-известно,что получить боевую единицу в одном флаконе нельзя.Напрашивается вопрос- какие  задачи будет решать этот французский универсал? Вариантов ответов несколько  1)Служить в качестве парома для перевозки вертолетов и прочей техники между Калининградом и Питером 2)Гонять пиратов в тер.водах Сомали при помощи вертолетов и одновременно служить  ангаром для вертолетов и судов на ВП.Иными словами возможно будет выполнять второстепенную роль корабля (вероятно правильней было бы "судно" ) в ближайшие 10-15 лет,  т.к. времена "холодной войны" показали,что АВ (вертолетоносец,как впрочем и БДК) в боевых условиях  требуется надежное сопровождение- прикрытие, иначе весь "плавающий сарай" становиться легкой добычей кораблей,ПЛ или авиации возможного противника,а для того что-бы пустить его на дно вместе со всем хозяйством умения много не надо.Что собственно и продемонстрировали в свое время аргентинские пилоты- пустив на дно крупный контейнеровоз "Атлантик Конвейер" (всего две ракеты "Зкзосет")...
Понятное дело,что выражаю свой личный,несколько мрачноватый взгляд,но согласится не могу с тем, что приобретая какие-то супер "сараи  типа плавающие дачи",самолеты  "супер-пупер класса модель 700" у Боинга или сомнительные лицензии (как до войны, у той же Франции, закупали авиадвижки с воздушным охлаждением, которые отечеств.промышленность смогла довести до ума только в 1943г) сможем дать импульс развитию отечест.  промышленности  и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Морячок

> пустив на дно крупный контейнеровоз "Атлантик Конвейер" (всего две ракеты "Зкзосет")...


даже одна, коллега...
А что касается остального - вынужден согласиться.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Интересно - а корабли сопровождение откуда возьмутся, для всей этой армады-то? и какие?? а базовая инфраструктура?


А куда его сопровождать? Из Севастополя в район Средиземноморской эскадры? Или к берегам соседей по Черному морю? Откуда угроза исходит? Это кстати вопрос к доктрине тоже. 




> Данная инфо СМИ как-бы лишний раз подчеркивает,что на смену профи
> пришли делетанты.


+1 
С уклоном в пиломатериалы. Можно ведь Мистраля за авианосец Архангельской вагонки прикупить. Если выгодно будет. Хотя лес жалко. Итак все почти вырубили. На Северах. У меня на Родине.




> известно,что получить боевую единицу в одном флаконе нельзя..


Можно. Только зачем? Лучше иметь разные по классу инструменты. Для аналогии-кувалдой тоже можно блоху подковать. Ну, видимо можно... Только удобнее молоточком. А для этого думать надо. Как Н.Г. Кузнецов-в Войну и после нее флот строил. Или как Петр-Великий. 




> Напрашивается вопрос- какие  задачи будет решать этот французский универсал? Вариантов ответов несколько  1)Служить в качестве парома для перевозки вертолетов и прочей техники между Калининградом и Питером 2)Гонять пиратов в тер.водах Сомали при помощи вертолетов и одновременно служить  ангаром для вертолетов и судов на ВП.Иными словами возможно будет выполнять второстепенную роль корабля (вероятно правильней было бы "судно" ) в ближайшие 10-15 лет,  т.к. времена "холодной войны" показали,что АВ (вертолетоносец,как впрочем и БДК) в боевых условиях  требуется надежное сопровождение- прикрытие, иначе весь "плавающий сарай" становиться легкой добычей кораблей,ПЛ или авиации возможного противника,а для того что-бы пустить его на дно вместе со всем хозяйством умения много не надо...


+1
Круг замкнулся. Откуда угроза? Как выстраивать оборону и против кого?  Основы из боевого устава пехоты (отделение-взвод, рота-батальон) довоенного издания. Опять к доктрине и военному строительству. И образованию с гос. мышлением.

П.С. Как всегда видеоклип.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fGnbX9IkkU

----------


## alexvolf

> А куда его сопровождать? Из Севастополя в район Средиземноморской эскадры? Или к берегам соседей по Черному морю? Откуда угроза исходит? Это кстати вопрос к доктрине тоже. 
> Круг замкнулся. Откуда угроза? Как выстраивать оборону и против кого?  Основы из боевого устава пехоты (отделение-взвод, рота-батальон) довоенного издания. Опять к доктрине и военному строительству. И образованию с гос. мышлением.


 Угроза после распада Союза ССР может исходить откуда угодно.Хотя-бы от бывших друзей по соцлагерю.Особливо от тех ,которые( имею ввиду руководство друзей) считают себя на передовой позиции "демократического" режима...
Наглядный Аналитический материал приклеен.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Угроза после распада Союза ССР может исходить откуда угодно.Хотя-бы от бывших друзей по соцлагерю.Особливо от тех ,которые( имею ввиду руководство друзей) считают себя на передовой позиции "демократического" режима...
> Наглядный Аналитический материал приклеен.


+1 Ну вот и определились по потенциальным друзьям и недругам. Осталось только правильные выводы сделать из модели угроз. И определиться по теме с авианосцами Российского ВМФ. Типам, количеству, вооружению, ВМБ. И исходя из этого - На товсь! Пли!...Ой, не Пли! Этож наше корыто. Собственно всё уже разжевано в теме раньше и выше. Не хочется режим мультицитирования использовать. Всё ясно. Еще о боевых пловцах разведки флота России в запасе есть инфо. Те которые на Стабильность-2009 вместе с ТАКР Адмирал Кузнецов морячили. А также обещанные ранее фотки подскальной базы ВМФ СССР в районе Балаклавы. Точнее того во что ее превратили. Новые хозяева.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Мой друг , служащий в одном из ЦНИИ ВМФ, попросил задать этот вопрос на форумах, что-бы услышать мнение неспециалистов по данному вопросу. Идеи можно выдвигать любые, от прямых задач АУГ, до затопления его на входе в Кольский залив в случае визита "дружественных" эскадр


Друг в ЦНИИ ВМФ не устал околофлотские байки и морские рассказы читать об авианосцах? :D

:)

----------


## ПОМОР

> При нынешнем  темпе строительства новых 
> кораблей и подводных лодок в ближайшие 10 лет это невозможно. .


Зато "Красмаш" просто пашет. И Дельфины в Гаджиево-не только у причальных стенок. Да и платформа ТРПКСН "Архангельск" Пр.941вроде бы под Булаву, пока не нужную готова. Впрочем ненужную, пока Синева еще летает на полигон падения и по др. расчетам групп пуска БЧ-2.



> Если не закупать авианесущие корабли за рубежом..


Вопрос прорабатывается. Выбор имеется. 



> В последнее время флоту сданы лишь 1 корвет типа «Стерегущий» (проект 20380) -2007 год и 1  сторожевой корабль проекта 11540  Ярослав Мудрый 
> -2009 год.


Еще президентский катер и три фрегата флоту Индии 
построили на Балтзаводе. Все готово для постройки такого же для флота 
России. Только нужны ли ему усиленные сторожевики?  И на всякий случай там же пару ледоколов-50 лет Победы, достроили и Москву. На 
последнем лично присутствовал. Полно фот и роликов как он со стапеля 
сошел. Ну это для Севморпути, на всякий случай...



> Все остальное ремонт существующих кораблей. .


Это обычная практика любого флота. Плановая работа. 



> Не думаю, что у нас наберется кораблей океанской зоны на 2 полноценные 
> АУГ + нужны самолеты еще.


Писал же Привод о сбалансированности флота. И его трактовании 
Кузнецовым Н.Г. А я о моделях угроз и доктрине.  Исходя из этого если 
угроза из р-на Северной Атлантики, то и авианосцы не нужны России. 
Достаточно многоцелевых атомоходов. (истребителей АУГ). Если из района Черного моря, как в прошлом году, то тоже не очень. МРК "Мираж" утопил 
грузинский катер. А для остальных задач непосредственной поддержки 
пехоты с воздуха и Грачей хватит. Так что не будем особо зацикливаться 
на авианосцах России. Они больше волну поднимают и демонстрацией флага занимаются. Да и утопить авианосец несложно. Гранитом, например. Ракета сама его выберет из АУГ и 10-ю тоннами продырявит даже сбитой на излете. Не надо рисоваться. Скромнее надо быть. Там где подплав России вполне справляется и разведчики флота из бригад Спецназ, именуемые чаще боевыми пловцами.

*Любимые песни флота: Времен войны и Холодной войны.
Видеоролик+слайды.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e84dZ5iEx18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFWQPp-z-Ts

----------


## Морячок

> МРК "Мираж" утопил
> грузинский катер.


Никакого катера МРК "Мираж" не топил... Всё это басни политработников. Тут есть ветка по пятидневной войне - там это обсуждалось.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Никакого катера МРК "Мираж" не топил... Всё это басни политработников. Тут есть ветка по пятидневной войне - там это обсуждалось.


+1 Конечно. Поговаривают, что это работа боевых пловцов.... :Wink:

----------


## Морячок

Какие боевые пловцы??? - когда наши десантники вошли в Поти, то обнаружили абсолютно пустую базу ВМФ Грузии и её флот в полном составе, брошенный экипажами у пирсов. Там же эту армаду и сожгли, при отходе на территорию Абхазии... Как видите - никакой романтики.  :Smile:  Фото найдёте в упомянутой ветке.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Никакого катера МРК "Мираж" не топил... Всё это басни политработников.


+1 Да Киевское ВВМПУ-та еще система. Учат 4 года. Типа на штурманцов в нагрузку. А как продухты на (с) корабель нести в море вместе с курсантами ВВМУРЭ им. Попова, у них блин политинформация или лозунги рисовать... Все как у Сани Покровского в книжках... Никому не надо с автографом?



> Какие боевые пловцы??? - когда наши десантники вошли в Поти, то обнаружили абсолютно пустую базу ВМФ Грузии и её флот в полном составе, брошенный экипажами у пирсов. Там же эту армаду и сожгли, при отходе на территорию Абхазии....


+1 Да, ребята из батальонных тактических групп 76 гвардейской ВДД или 7 гвардейской ВДД (точ. не помню) поработали во славу Русского Оружия. Видать у чеченцев, из этой дивизии до сих пор память о Гори и кровавом Сталине жива. Вот это воины! Позиции не оставляют. 

*Кино+песня:*
Прыжки с рампы Ил-76 в 2+ потока. Из кино "В зоне особого внимания". Снимали в учебной дивизии в Литве (Гайжюнай, Ионава). Продолжим про ВДВ России? :Smile: 

http://video.mail.ru/mail/lusi164/1904/5225.html





> Как видите - никакой романтики.  Фото найдёте в упомянутой ветке.


Увы, коллега, я все это видел... Даже не здесь. Включая уничтоженную технику пехоты Грузии Турецкого производства. И кровь механика-водителя от пробившей броню и срикошетившей пулей из Утёса С *УАЗ-Гусар* похоже стреляли. Есть про него в теме *Привод*. На убой соколиков готовили, как смертников-оружие и экипировка - из тех, что дешевле. Все равно пропадать... Фотки надо выкладывать? А то не по теме?

----------


## Pilot

> +
> +1 Да, ребята из батальонных тактических групп 76 гвардейской ВДД или 7 гвардейской ВДД (точ. не помню) поработали во славу Русского Оружия. Видать у чеченцев, из этой дивизии до сих пор память о Гори и кровавом Сталине жива. Вот это воины! Позиции не оставляют.


Не хотел в эту тему, но флот потопили ребята из 45 полка спецназа ВДВ ;) причем все в Поти было почти комично.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Не хотел в эту тему, но флот потопили ребята из 45 полка спецназа ВДВ ;) причем все в Поти было почти комично.


+100. К 45 орп разведки ВДВ (не Спецназ ГРУ) отношение имеете? Он сейчас уже так называется (отдельный разведывательный полк)Наро-Фоминск. Между Нарой и Кубинкой (так точнее). Уважаю!

----------


## Pilot

Он опять стал спецназа ВДВ, а не разведки ;)
Но это уже жесткий оффтоп :(

----------


## An-Z

ещё какой! ближе к теме,коллеги...

----------


## alexvolf

25 декабря 2009


            25.12.09 Палубный вариант истребителя J-10 совершил успешные посадку  и взлет с палубы экс-«Варяга» (фото)


            Китайский сайт lzmmil.cn опубликовал статью, из которой следует, что 18 декабря авианосец Jian Shi  (экс-«Варяг») в районе Даляни успешно прошел «летные испытания». Это означает, что китайский авианосец стал реальностью. Сайт пишет, что присутствовавшие на испытаниях палубного самолета J-10 высокие китайские руководители не смогли скрыть слезы от волнения и радости. Успешные испытания китайского палубного истребителя вызвали панику в Европе и США.

Разработка истребителя J-10 была начата в январе 1986 года, первый полет состоялся в марте 1998 года. Официально Китай признал 
существование истребителя 29 декабря 2006 года. Стало известно, что разработка палубного варианта была начата еще в 2001 году. Таким 
образом, если разработка J-10 заняла 12 лет (1986-98 годы), то на создание палубной модификации потрачено всего 8 лет (2001-09 годы).

 Длина истребителя составляет 14,57 м, размах крыла 8,78 м, высота 5,3 м, угол стреловидности 50-52 град, площадь крыла 38 кв. м, 
площадь киля 8,4 кв. м, тяга двигателя составляет 152 кН. Дистанция взлета и посадки составляет менее 150 м. Максимальная скорость на 
большой высоте 2М, на низкой 1,2 М (1473 км/ч). Максимальный потолок 18 тыс м., боевой радиус 1300 км, максимальная дальность полета 3000 
км. Максимальный взлетный вес 18,27 т, боевая нагрузка 6000 кг, масса топлива в подвесных баках 4100 л (2 по 1500 л, один на 1100  л). Тяговооруженность 1,1. Самолет имеет 12 узлов подвески (пять под фюзеляжем и по три на консолях крыла). 

Эти данные показывают, что размеры и характеристики палубной модификации практически идентичны сухопутному варианту, кроме 
двигателя с повышенной до 152 кН тягой (стандартный истребитель оснащен двигателем с тягой 122 кН) 
Предполагается, что в Китае разрабатываются два типа авианосцев с нормальным водоизмещением 48000 т и полным 60000 т, способных 
обеспечить базирование 50 самолетов, разница состоит лишь в типе силовой установки – обычной и ядерной. 
 Размах крыла палубного J-10 составляет всего 70% от аналогичного параметра российского самолета Су-33, таким образом, на авианосце возможно базирование самолета без механизма складывания крыла. Ежедневная газета НОАК в недавно опубликованной статье сообщила, что при разработке авианосца есть семь проблем , которые нужно решить, основными считаются создание паровых катапульт для блокировки кабелей и лифтов большой грузоподъемности (steam catapult  to block cable and large lifts).

http://www.lzmmil.cn/html/jqdb/20091223/3834.html

----------


## Nazar

> Я о всех сообщениях. Есть желание, чтобы я навсегда удалил абсолютно все  их сообщения?


Флудить прекращаем, последнее китайское.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Флудить прекращаем, последнее китайское.


Nazar, я в отличие от Вас удалил свои сообщения. Почему Вы то свои оставили? Как то тема с ними .....читается. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar, я в отличие от Вас удалил свои сообщения. Почему Вы то свои оставили? Как то тема с ними ....... читается.


Вы что считаете, что я с Вами должен в догонялки играть, или следить на низком старте за тем, когда же г-н Помор сотрет свой флуд ?

Предупреждал ( кстати не один я ) , пять суток за флуд, пять за мат и десять за игнорирование просьб администрации.

----------


## reflex-yu

[QUOTE=ПОМОР;49947]Фотографии Мистраль

Так же присутствует автопилот, координационное управление, ОЭСУ, навигация (кстати, та же что и у французов, насколько я видел по их фоткам - т. е. наша, Транзасовская ), можно подключать до 200 компьютеров и т. п.

Интересное обсуждение Мистраль вот по этой ссылке
http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=69885&page=6
(Из ссылки)-*Они хотели покупать с условием, что еще несколько штук будут строить на нашей верфи*[/QUOT
А мне кажеться на миниатюрах ну ни как не Мистраль,больше похоже на продукцию Алмаза

----------


## Igor_k

Юра,ты не напутал с ссылкой?

----------


## reflex-yu

Сообщение 614 на 31 странице обсуждения под ссылками размещены миниатюры

----------


## ПОМОР

[QUOTE=reflex-yu;51235]...Интересное обсуждение Мистраль вот по этой ссылке
http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=69885

----------


## Pilot

улыбнуло, нашел у байкеров, хотя не совсем в тему :)

----------


## ПОМОР

> Военная техника. Авианосец от 8 лет Т50058. 
> 96&#215;96 … 640&#215;368 
> www.yartoys.ru


И в игрушках...
...РФ будет строить не авианосцы, а морские авиакомплексы. 
205&#215;150 … 750&#215;548 
www.sukhoi.ru

----------


## [RUS] MK

[оффтоп]

http://alternathistory.org.ua/doktor...istral-skachat




> Не успела Россия решить закупать им корабли Мистраль или нет, как АИ-писатели уже отреагировали, и забрали у сегодняшней России это судно и забросили его в 1929 год.


[/оффтоп]

Во дают!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Франция и Россия достигли соглашения о продаже вертолетоносца класса "Мистраль".

08.02.2010, Париж 14:36:34 Франция и Россия достигли соглашения о продаже вертолетоносца класса "Мистраль" (Mistral). Соответствующее заявление сегодня сделал глава подразделения по международному развитию Генерального управления по вооружениям (DGA) Франции Жак де Ляюжи на пресс-конференции в Париже. По его словам, в ходе переговоров стороны затрагивали вопрос о том, где будет построен вертолетоносец, а также вопрос о возможности строительства для России еще трех аналогичных кораблей. Дополнительных сведений Ж.де Ляюжи не сообщил, передает Associated Press.

В декабре 2009г. главнокомандующий Военно-морским флотом (ВМФ) России Владимир Высоцкий заявил, что российские судостроительные верфи смогут строить корабли типа "Мистраль". Однако, по его словам, для этого необходимо провести соответствующую подготовку. Тогда же он заявил о том, что продолжаются переговоры с зарубежными производителями кораблей такого типа, в частности, с Францией, Голландией и Испанией. По словам В.Высоцкого, речь не идет "о тупой покупке корабля", планируется привлечь зарубежные технологии для строительства подобных кораблей в России.

Десантный вертолетоносец класса "Мистраль" имеет полное водоизмещение 21 тыс. 300 т, максимальную длину - 210 м, ширину - 30 м, максимальную скорость - 19 узлов, экипаж - 160 человек. Способен нести 450 человек десанта и десантные средства - 16 тяжелых вертолетов, суда на воздушной подушке и мотоботы. Стоимость одного такого корабля - около 400 млн евро.

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20100208143634.shtml

----------


## Морячок

Да, в курсе уже... Интересно - как назовут? по логике вещей, следует - "Цесаревич".  :Rolleyes:  А остальные, соответственно - "Император Александр III", "Бородино", "Генералиссимус граф Суворов-Рымникский"... 
Правда, какие-то нехорошие аллюзии навевает, не так ли?

----------


## [RUS] MK

:Smile:

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## timsz

А зачем всякий раз изобретать свой собственный велосипед? Ударных вертолетоносцев у нас еще не делали. Если начать проектировать с нуля потребуется много денег, времени и не понятно, чем закончится. А корабли такого типа, похоже, нужны. 

Петр I не гнушался у голандцев поучиться. Почему бы не поучиться у французов?

----------


## alexvolf

> Петр I не гнушался у голандцев поучиться. Почему бы не поучиться у французов?


 Однако... Сие следует записать в каноны современной истории РФ подредактировав слегка первую фразу.
 Далее где Вы увидели ударный вертолетоносец без вооружения? Если "Ударный" против Самали-тогда согласен.А так как выразился в интервью  выше высокопоставленный чиновник корабль типа-обычный ролкер несколько модифицированный.Кстати ролкеры были и в СССР. Все  числились в морском ведомстве СССР.Один под названием "Академик Туполев" был также построен во Франции,другой был построен в Финляндии (Инженер Мичульский) ,третий в Польше (Скульптор Коненков) и т.д.,  строили их за рубежом,но только  по нашим  собственным проектам,если не ошибаюсь,что вполне возможно т.к.
знатаком морского дела не являюсь.Но думаю так что Морячок
поправит то в чем я ошибаюсь...

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!

Во-первЫх, он не ударный, а десантный, это  две большие разницы
Во-вторых, у нас что у десанта, что у морпехов обосновано имеется тяжелая техника, если брать в качестве примера дшб советских времен(задача - маневренные боевые действия с большой автономностью), то там на 500 человек л/с около 50 машин
 БМД/БТР-Д, не считая другой техники, куда коробочки девать-то? Жаль не знаю где посмотреть штаты морпехов, но у них, если я правильно помню, и ОБТ имеются... Я понимаю, что мне до Клаузевица далеко, но с помощью такого корабля только Сайгон эвакуировать... 

Когда у нас крайний раз БДК на воду спускали, поди ещё при Союзе? 

Кто-нибудь представляет себе задачи и состав корабельной группы с таким кораблем с нашими текущими геополитическими интересами(Кавказ и шельф)?

Максим

ЗЫ извините за резкий ответ, но пляски вокруг и ПАК ФА, и Мистраля начинают утомлять пока ещё свежо предание о ка-50/-52, о  мириадах мигов и сухих...

----------


## Внедорожник

> Приветствую!
> 
> Во-первЫх, он не ударный, а десантный, это  две большие разницы
> Во-вторых, у нас что у десанта, что у морпехов обосновано имеется тяжелая техника, если брать в качестве примера дшб советских времен(задача - маневренные боевые действия с большой автономностью), то там на 500 человек л/с около 50 машин
>  БМД/БТР-Д, не считая другой техники, куда коробочки девать-то? Жаль не знаю где посмотреть штаты морпехов, но у них, если я правильно помню, и ОБТ имеются... Я понимаю, что мне до Клаузевица далеко, но с помощью такого корабля только Сайгон эвакуировать... 
> 
> Когда у нас крайний раз БДК на воду спускали, поди ещё при Союзе? 
> 
> Кто-нибудь представляет себе задачи и состав корабельной группы с таким кораблем с нашими текущими геополитическими интересами(Кавказ и шельф)?
> ...


Всё правильно, kfmut! 
Мистраль
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rw3VVIRBXE
alexvolf, Вам привет от Привода и Помора с Уазбука.ру... :)

----------


## timsz

> Во-первЫх, он не ударный, а десантный


Да... Это что-то я не то сказал... Думал одно, а написал...




> Кто-нибудь представляет себе задачи и состав корабельной группы с таким кораблем с нашими текущими геополитическими интересами(Кавказ и шельф)?


Так под Кавказ как раз и заточено. Думаю, не случайно интерес возник почти сразу после 888. Говорилось, что большая проблема была в том, что не удавалось использовать ударные вертолеты.

----------


## timsz

> Далее где Вы увидели ударный вертолетоносец без вооружения? Если "Ударный" против Самали-тогда согласен.


Как меня справедливо поправили, он не ударный, а десантный. Но по-любому у него вооружение есть  - вертолеты. Так же как ударный авианосец вполне обходится без пушек и ракет.

И, насколько я понимаю, целью такого корабля как раз и должно быть что-то вроде Сомали. А как еще там вертолеты использовать?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Говорилось, что большая проблема была в том, что не удавалось использовать ударные вертолеты.


Так может не удавалось из-за того, что и вертолетов таких просто не было? А если, допустим, ударный вертолет (кстати, какой?) будет базироваться на корабле, то далеко ли он улетит? То есть получается, что ударные вертолеты могут действовать только в прибрежной зоне.

----------


## Морячок

> ролкеры были и в СССР. Все числились в морском ведомстве СССР.Один под названием "Академик Туполев" был также построен во Франции,другой был построен в Финляндии (Инженер Мичульский) ,третий в Польше (Скульптор Коненков) и т.д., строили их за рубежом,но только по нашим собственным проектам,если не ошибаюсь


Да ничего сверхъестественного в ролкерах нет, право слово... В советском Морфлоте их было предостаточно, как зарубежной постройки, о чём пишет уважаемый Alexvolf, так и отечественной - "Капитан Смирнов" (строились в Херсоне), о которых речь выше шла. Впрочем, последний, кажется комбинированый был - Con-Ro, но принципиальной сути не меняет. И не единичные пароходы, а целые серии - только "инженеров", вслед за "Мачульским", четыре, и остальных не меньше в сериях, а как бы не больше.
А в целом, ситуация престранная получается: в том виде, что ныне - будущий "Цесаревич" представляет из себя "колониальную канонерку". Он такой нужен России? - вряд ли... Делать из него многофункциональный корабль - "десантно-противолодочно-штабной" - не знаю, не знаю... Получается "ни богу свечка, ни чёрту кочерга".  Для задач, в которых его реально можно применять (десант) он избыточен во всём, вплоть до боевой устойчивости; в том, где он реально необходим - корабль ПЛО и авиационной поддержки сил флота - он явно непригоден. 
Сомали... Коллеги - давайте серьёзно: что, своих морпехов туда отправлять предлагаете, что ли? да чего ради?? 99% товаропотока там - это новый "великий шёлковый путь" из Китая в Западную Европу. Вот и пускай НАТО, совместно с китайцами, свои товары и защищают. А они не сильно спешат этим заниматься: самое простое для охраны - сбор судов в конвои и их сопровождение - и то не хотят делать.

----------


## timsz

> Так может не удавалось из-за того, что и вертолетов таких просто не было? А если, допустим, ударный вертолет (кстати, какой?) будет базироваться на корабле, то далеко ли он улетит? То есть получается, что ударные вертолеты могут действовать только в прибрежной зоне.


Как не было? Хотя бы Ми-24. Там была проблема с тем, чтобы их через горы быстро перекинуть.

Насколько я знаю, на Мистраль сажали Ка-52. Поддержка десанта в прибрежной зоне - это тоже неплохо. Думаю, десант будет рад иметь надо головой вертушки. Плюс - само десантирование.

ЗЫ Плюс доставка вертолетов.

----------


## timsz

> А в целом, ситуация престранная получается: в том виде, что ныне - будущий "Цесаревич" представляет из себя "колониальную канонерку". Он такой нужен России? - вряд ли...


Почему нет?

----------


## Морячок

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Морячок Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				А в целом, ситуация престранная получается: в том виде, что ныне - будущий "Цесаревич" представляет из себя "колониальную канонерку". Он такой нужен России? - вряд ли...
> 			
> ...


Окститесь, любезнейший... Что за тинейджерские закидоны?

----------


## timsz

> Окститесь, любезнейший... Что за тинейджерские закидоны?


Не понял. Типа махаться со Штатами - это по взрослому, а замочить небольшую страну - это деццтво?

----------


## kfmut

Тааак, последователи генерала Дуэ нашли новый вундерваффе ;-)

----------


## alexvolf

> Как не было? Хотя бы Ми-24. Там была проблема с тем, чтобы их через горы быстро перекинуть.
> 
> Насколько я знаю, на Мистраль сажали Ка-52. Поддержка десанта в прибрежной зоне - это тоже неплохо. Думаю, десант будет рад иметь надо головой вертушки. Плюс - само десантирование.
> 
> ЗЫ Плюс доставка вертолетов.


 Пункт1.Какие горы, Ми-24... и причем здесь Мистраль?
 Пункт2.Как и в каких условиях сажали,а главное для кого? Что пробовали сажать Ка-52 (а затем поднять с палубы) при боковом ветре 10-15 м/сек и движении судна? А ночью? Вот ведь...
 Пункт3. Заключительный.Как известно 
особоопасные участки для высадки десанта с моря (пологий берег и.д.) противник всегда стремиться прикрыть мощным оборонительным поясом
с применением всех имеющихся средств в том числе  ПВО и ВВС входящие  в береговую оборону.По сему "ПЛЮС-само десантирование"
Это вам не фунт изюма даже при наличии Зубра в корме...
Кстати вопрос уваж.Морячку- Зубры не вымерли еще ? Если нет то сколько их в корму Мистраля их можно уложить?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Как не было? Хотя бы Ми-24. Там была проблема с тем, чтобы их через горы быстро перекинуть.
> 
> Насколько я знаю, на Мистраль сажали Ка-52. Поддержка десанта в прибрежной зоне - это тоже неплохо. Думаю, десант будет рад иметь надо головой вертушки. Плюс - само десантирование.
> 
> ЗЫ Плюс доставка вертолетов.


Ми-24 к Мистралю явно не относится. Да и боевой он в кавычках уже.  :Smile: 

А Ка-52 в него влезет? Внутрь? Или у нас собираются вертолет, который еще как бы и не существует, в корабельный переделывать?

А для доставки вертолетов можно баржу использовать.  :Smile: 




> Это вам не фунт изюма даже при наличии Зубра в корме...
> Кстати вопрос уваж.Морячку- Зубры не вымерли еще ? Если нет то сколько их в корму Мистраля их можно уложить?


Зубры в него не влезут. Есть какой-то другой десантный на воздушной подушке (Бора вроде), но их у нас аж.. три!

----------


## timsz

> Ми-24 к Мистралю явно не относится. Да и боевой он в кавычках уже.


А я и не про Мистраль, а про 888, где он был вполне боевым.




> А Ка-52 в него влезет? Внутрь? Или у нас собираются вертолет, который еще как бы и не существует, в корабельный переделывать?


Корабельные у нас тоже есть, но тут действительно интересно, чем вооружать собираются.




> А для доставки вертолетов можно баржу использовать.


Можно. И морской десант можно на баржах возить, а не на БДК.

----------


## timsz

> Пункт1.Какие горы, Ми-24... и причем здесь Мистраль?


Из контекста беседы (предыдущих постов). К Мистралю не относится.




> Пункт2.Как и в каких условиях сажали,а главное для кого? Что пробовали сажать Ка-52 (а затем поднять с палубы) при боковом ветре 10-15 м/сек и движении судна? А ночью? Вот ведь...


Я не знаю. Если есть информация, какие выводы получили из посадки Ка-52, поделитесь.




> Пункт3. Заключительный.Как известно 
> особоопасные участки для высадки десанта с моря (пологий берег и.д.) противник всегда стремиться прикрыть мощным оборонительным поясом
> с применением всех имеющихся средств в том числе  ПВО и ВВС входящие  в береговую оборону.


Вот как раз поэтому для высадки лучше иметь Мистраль, чем обходиться без него. Ударные вертолеты могут использоваться для подавление обороны, транспортные для доставки десанта. Понятно дело, что действовать он должен в составе группы и не только вертолеты должны подавлять оборону.

----------


## timsz

Я вот не пойму. Если, например, ставится задача ввести войска в какую-нибудь африканскую страну, до которой только по морю можно добраться. Неужели вы считаете, что Мистраль ничем не поможет?

----------


## alexvolf

> Я вот не пойму. Если, например, ставится задача ввести войска в какую-нибудь африканскую страну, до которой только по морю можно добраться. Неужели вы считаете, что Мистраль ничем не поможет?


 Обязательно кому-то поможет...
Как писал выше данная плавающая дача обладает всем необходимым-26 компьютеров с локальной сетью и башней как в Лас-Вегасе.Чем не плавающее казино в нейтральных водах. Пассажиров (денежных мешков) можно на вертолетах   доставлять.
Как Вам такой вариант?
Ну, если серьезно смотреть на вещи- все определяет политика и взгляды заинтересованных руководителей.Мир международного бизнеса.Бывает... тропа-дорога к интеграции прокладывается через лоббирование (читай коррупцию) заинтересованных руководителей какого-либо ведомства.

----------


## timsz

Ага. А главное достоинство крейсерского сверхзвука ПАК ФА - это быстрая доставка диковинных фруктов для капризных жен денежных мешков.

----------


## kfmut

> А зачем всякий раз изобретать свой собственный велосипед? Ударных вертолетоносцев у нас еще не делали.


Ударных вертолетоносцев ещё по-моему никто не делал. Да и ударных вертолетов корабельного базирования кроме "кобры" не вспоминается... Да даже если не считать идею ударного вертолетоносца утопичной, то делу простой сменой авиагруппы не помочь, нужны большие оружейные погреба, подъемники для оружия, соответствующие средства борьбы за живучесть и т.д.

Сам же десант без тяжелой техники будет способен вести ТОЛЬКО позиционные боевые действия(читай за счёт внезапности захватить что-либо и удерживать до подхода неизвестно откуда основных сил), про раскатывание подобных демаршей хоть кино поглядите, например, "мы были солдатами" и "падение черного ястреба", полученные знания отполировать "поколением убийц"...

Максим

----------


## kfmut

> Ага. А главное достоинство крейсерского сверхзвука ПАК ФА - это быстрая доставка диковинных фруктов для капризных жен денежных мешков.


Дык, деньги за "мистраль" придётся платить вполне реальные, считаете что их сейчас потратить некуда?

----------


## timsz

> Дык, деньги за "мистраль" придётся платить вполне реальные, считаете что их сейчас потратить некуда?


Не считаю. Куда потратить - всегда найдется. Вообще непонятно, стоит ли тратить деньги на перевооружение армии, на авианосец, на подводные лодки, на ПАК ФА. Если мы ни на кого нападать не будем, и на нас не будут, то можно сэкономить огромные средства.

Но это уже вопрос внешней политики, военной доктрины, национальной идеи в конце концов.


В общем, если в ближайшей перспективе возможны десантные операции, то надо брать. Иначе сэкономленные деньги придется тратить на гробы.

----------


## timsz

> Сам же десант без тяжелой техники будет способен вести ТОЛЬКО позиционные боевые действия(читай за счёт внезапности захватить что-либо и удерживать до подхода неизвестно откуда основных сил), про раскатывание подобных демаршей хоть кино поглядите, например, "мы были солдатами" и "падение черного ястреба", полученные знания отполировать "поколением убийц"...


Это смотря с кем воевать. Понятно, что с одним (и даже с четырьмя) Мистралями высаживаться в Калифорнии не очень умно. А осуществить в небольшой стране захват аэродрома, куда тут же начнут садиться Ил-76 и Русланы - можно.

В Мистрале, кстати, перевозка танков тоже предусмотрена.

----------


## Морячок

> если в ближайшей перспективе возможны десантные операции


КАКИЕ десантные операции??? КУДА??? какой еще 



> захват аэродрома, куда тут же начнут садиться Ил-76 и Русланы


  :Biggrin:  

Давайте посчитаем: по одному "Мистралю" на каждый из флотов.
Прошу - назовите вероятные (возможные) места десантирования в операционной зоне каждого из флотов. 

PS про Сомали прошу тут не писать - с этим на сайт rusf.ru

----------


## timsz

> КАКИЕ десантные операции??? КУДА??? какой еще 
>  
> 
> Давайте посчитаем: по одному "Мистралю" на каждый из флотов.
> Прошу - назовите вероятные (возможные) места десантирования в операционной зоне каждого из флотов.


Грузия, например. Она, кстати, очень недовольна приобретением. Но вообще - это вопрос к покупателям. Мне самому очень интересно где планируется его использовать. Хотя этот же вопрос можно задать и о ПАК ФА, и даже о Су-35.

Насчет распределения по флотам - думаю, надо дождаться публикации новой доктрины.

Хотя по-любому, если делать современные ВС, то вертолетоносцы нужны, и все равно надо когда-то начинать.

Ответ на вопрос "Зачем нам современные ВС?" не знаю. ))

----------


## Морячок

> Грузия, например. Она, кстати, очень недовольна приобретением.


Список "недовольных" приобретением, одной Грузией не исчерпывается: своё "фэ" сказали прибалты и США. И что с того? 
Что касается "десантной операции" в Грузию - чего мелочиться-то? давайте атомной бомбой по Тбилиси шандарахнем, чего уж там... Есть же у нас они! 
А если серьезно - Россия могла целиком оккупировать Грузию в "том" августе - никаких военных препон к этому не было, армия противника разбежалась по кустам. И это было сделано безо всяких там ...носцев. И будь у России ПОЛИТИЧЕСКАЯ возможность это сделать - это было бы сделано. Вы полагаете, что с появлением "Мистраля" в составе ЧФ эта ПОЛИТИЧЕСКАЯ возможность появится? - интересно - как? раскажите, пожалуйста. 
Вооруженные силы в любой нормальной стране - это прежде всего инструмент решения политических задач "специфическими" средствами. Так было, так есть и так будет. Ultima ratio regum - еще при кардинале Ришелье это чеканилось на пушках. Т.е. - если все остальные методы исчерпаны - вступает в силу этот. Даже в те годы понимали принцип "разумной достаточности", как видите. 
Но вот для кого станут "доводом" эти "Мистрали" в российском флоте - ба-а-альшой вопрос. Для "грузий" он избыточен, для войны с НАТО - негоден. И - "нафига попу гармонь"?  
А создание современных ВС следует начинать совсем с иного. С создания человеческих условий жизни и службы для военннослужащих, прежде всего. С организации служб обеспечения. И только когда будет создана материальная база для эксплуатации современных вооружений - вводить их в строй. Иначе - всё снова сгниёт, как кили МиГ-29х или КТУ советских авианесущих крейсеров. 
И, в завершение - цитата из мемуаров академика Крылова:




> вы /.../ указываете на необходимость больших броненосцев. Вообразите же себе, что если бы вместо пяти миллионов пехотинцев мы раскормили бы Голиафа, ростом с гору, одели бы его в латы, которых никакая артиллерия не берет, а он, сукин сын, как раз накануне сражения обожрался и у него сделался понос. Каков был бы результат сражения? Нужны для флота и броненосцы, и большие и малые крейсеры, и миноносцы, и подводные лодки — всего в меру действительной потребности и вероятной обстановки войны. А еще важнее люди и тот флаг, который вы поднимете и за который они должны сражаться.


Вам всё еще кажется "полезность" этих четырех "голиафов"?

----------


## timsz

> Вам всё еще кажется "полезность" этих четырех "голиафов"?


Я не знаю, с кем нам придется воевать, и какую внешнюю политику будет проводить Россия. Поэтому не могу знать, какая цель имеет больший приоритет. Но мне хотелось бы, чтобы наш десант имел бОльшую мобильность и гибкость при проведении десантных операций. Чтобы не обязательно так, как на Малой Земле и в Нормандии.

----------


## Carrey

> Я не знаю, с кем нам придется воевать, и какую внешнюю политику будет проводить Россия.


http://www.riocenter.ru/files/Obraz_gel_zavtra.pdf

----------


## Морячок

Наткнулся на любопытную статью в Сhristian Science Monitor:
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Europ...p-painted-gray
Рекомендую прочитать - понятно, что CSM не специализированное издание, но... Неожиданный взгляд на ситуацию, так сказать. Не ожидал, что и "там" к нему относятся не как к боевому кораблю, а как к "колониальной канонерке".
О... а вот и еще куча материалов "по теме": http://www.csmonitor.com/World/terro...-assault-ships

----------


## alexvolf

> Наткнулся на любопытную статью в Сhristian Science Monitor:
> О... а вот и еще куча материалов "по теме": http://www.csmonitor.com/World/terro...-assault-ships


Уважаемый Морячок
Спасибо за ссылку про "...круизное судно выкращенное в серый цвет".
Собственно что и требовалось доказать.Понятно,что покупка РФ этого "сарая" оказалась не только "сюрпризом" как пишется в статье,но думаю так, еще и щедрым подарком Франции  от РФ в период мирового фин.кризиса.Возникает вопрос кто такие наши " морпехи" которым весьма очень понравилось сие технологичное судно? Хотя-бы какой псевдоним
оставили ...

----------


## Redav

> Вам всё еще кажется "полезность" этих четырех "голиафов"?


ЕМНИП в самом начале этой "мистральной" истории речь вели про пять-шесть...
1. Для выполнения каких(ой) задач(и) они требуются?
2. Место их базирования?
3. Дата окончательной поставки?

_- Женщина выбирая сковородку ни кто ею не размахивает.
- Не умничайте, а то на вас ее ударную мощь проверю. Мне сковородка нужна не для приготовления пищи._
 :Cool:

----------


## Redav

Мы тут спорим, а они переговоры ведут. Французы готовы продать и НГШ нахваливает, а переговоры продолжаюся... О чем?  :Cool:  




> МОСКВА, 17 фев - РИА Новости. Вертолетоносцы типа "Мистраль" по всем параметрам в три раза превосходят российские корабли, отечественные производители могут создать подобные корабли только через 5-10 лет, заявил журналистам в четверг начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал армии Николай Макаров.
> 
> "У кораблей типа "Мистраль" очень большая многофункциональность и они в значительной мере превосходят наши корабли по все параметрам - в три раза", - сказал Макаров.
> 
> По его словам, за последние 15-20 лет Россия утратила многие позиции в вопросах развития военной техники и вооружений.
> 
> Французский вертолетоносец типа "Мистраль", в частности, втрое более экономичен, чем российские корабли, он использует втрое меньше топлива, сказал генерал армии.
> 
> При том, что французский вертолетоносец "Мистраль" потребляет значительно меньше топлива, чем российские корабли, его водоизмещение составляет 21 тысячу 600 тонн, в то время как у отечественных аналогов - 4-6 тысяч тонн, сообщил Макаров.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне все же крайне интересно с кем наше руководство собирается так скоро и конкретно воевать в ближайшие 5-10 лет, что срочно понадобился "Мистраль"?

----------


## kfmut

Н-да, классный подход к оценке нужности корабля, он топлива якобы в 3 раза меньше кушает...а если его у стенки поставить да с берега запитать, чудо-корабль получится...а ещё на нём грузы можно возить, экзотические :-D

----------


## Морячок

> Мне все же крайне интересно с кем наше руководство собирается так скоро и конкретно воевать в ближайшие 5-10 лет, что срочно понадобился "Мистраль"?


читайте "Военную доктрину" - там написано, что с НАТО  :Biggrin: 

Мне кажется - следует прекратить строить догадки "с кем воевать" при помощи этих плавучих сараев. Ответ ясен - ни с кем РФ воевать не намерена. А вся эта затея служит исключительно "освоению" казенных денег. 
Могу еще предположить - как в "нулевые" годы в Куршавеле "тусили" отечественные олигархи вкупе с чиновниками - в "десятые" тамошними завсегдатаями станут высокопоставленные сотрудники МО. Если "процесс пойдет". А он явно "пошел".

----------


## Redav

> ... Мне кажется ...он явно "пошел".


 :Biggrin:  под таким соусом можно любую лапшу подавать.
В определенных заведениях продолжает лидировать; "_шволочи расею продали_" (с)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

Я тут щас глянул фотки посадки Ка-52 на Мистраль и грустно улыбнулся: опять летал Торжок... на "Мистраль" садится Торжок, на учения в Белоруссию летит Торжок, на парад 9 мая летали(будут летать?) "беркуты" из Торжка, с Грузией воюют опять "беркуты", новой облик, однако, скоро все вертолёты у нас будут в раскрасе "беркутов", шутка-юмора...

----------


## Redav

> Я тут щас глянул фотки посадки Ка-52 на Мистраль и грустно улыбнулся: опять летал Торжок... на "Мистраль" садится Торжок, ...


Давно Ка-52 прошли ГСИ? Сколько Ка-52 поставлено в торжокский ЦБП и ПЛС? 
_...а мужики то и не знают..._ (с)

Какие-то проблемы с тем как техника доходит до строевых частей?




> ...с Грузией воюют опять "беркуты"...


Решили слегонца плюнуть в сторону экипажей СКВО или от незнания?

----------


## muk33

Во-во, kfmut, видимо вы не в курсе и про Белоруссию и про Мистраль и тем более про 9 мая! (Ка-52) Какой Торжок, все гораздо печальнее...

----------


## Redav

> ... (Ка-52) Какой Торжок, все гораздо печальнее...


muk33, вы тоже правы, у каждого свое настроение  :Rolleyes: 
Для кого-то было радостно смотреть и слушать про кастрированые кадрированные части, базы похохоронения хранения. Теперь у них траур. Армия не хочет содержать НЕДОлетчиков, НЕДОтанкистов и т.п. начались закупки новой техники, модернизации старой. Ужасть.  :Biggrin: 

Как прекрасно было на форумах спорить о незакупаемой технике. Теперь сплошной кошмар. Ми-28Н поступили в войска. Ка-52 - на подходе. ША не только стала летает на Су-25СМ, но и воевать. Т-90 не для Индии, а для своих войск на УВЗ делают.

В конце прошлого века до усёру бы спорили о нужности-ненужности вертолетоносца. Нынче полный _пипец_ (с) договариваются о разварачивании производства таких кораблей у нас в стране. Ну как же так... без 10-летнего проектирования плюс еще 10-летние строительства первого экземпляра...

Раньше армия "до трусов раздевалась" чуть ли не каждого гражданина России уговаривала и объясняла зачем ей нужна любая фиговина. Теперь остается только согласиться с FLOGGER-ом, что видно корабли нужны в ближайшие 5-10 лет и более ни каких объяснений.  :Smile: 

Мне такой расклад нравится.  Конечно кое-что вызывает недоумение и приходится искать ответы на свои вопросы... но все равно настроение радостней чем в середине 90-х  :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> Давно Ка-52 прошли ГСИ? Сколько Ка-52 поставлено в торжокский ЦБП и ПЛС? 
> _...а мужики то и не знают..._ (с)


Уважаемый, Вы до общественности мысль какую хотите донести?

В Белоруссию летали два борта 061 и 062, я не знаю закреплены ли они официально за центром, если знаете просветите...   




> Решили слегонца плюнуть в сторону экипажей СКВО


Не ПЕРЕДЕРГИВАЙТЕ!

----------


## kfmut

> Во-во, kfmut, видимо вы не в курсе и про Белоруссию и про Мистраль и тем более про 9 мая! (Ка-52) Какой Торжок, все гораздо печальнее...


Что-то я ничего не понял...

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый, Вы до общественности мысль какую хотите донести?


Простую. Прежде чем устраивать плач Ярославны надо озаботиться фактами, изучить ситуацию всесторонне.
Вчера в 01:37 задал три простых вопроса. Ответов нет, но негатив изыскивается и придумывается ого-го какой...




> В Белоруссию летали два борта 061 и 062, я не знаю закреплены ли они официально за центром


Если НЕ знаете, то спрашивайте ДО, а не ПОСЛЕ. 
О поставках опытной партии Ка-52 в АА ВВС ни кто из официальных лиц не заявлял. Машина проходит ГСИ.




> Не ПЕРЕДЕРГИВАЙТЕ!


Тогда НЕ УТРИРУЙТЕ.

----------


## Nazar

> ;53907Ми-28Н поступили в войска. Ка-52 - на подходе. ША не только стала летает на Су-25СМ, но и воевать. Т-90 не для Индии, а для своих войск на УВЗ делают.
> 
> 
> Мне такой расклад нравится.


Ответьте на простой вопрос, сколько абитуриентов наберут в этом году в военные, летные ВУЗЫ нашей "великой" страны, в которой Вас все устраивает.

----------


## kfmut

> Простую. Прежде чем устраивать плач Ярославны надо озаботиться фактами, изучить ситуацию всесторонне.
> Вчера в 01:37 задал три простых вопроса. Ответов нет, но негатив изыскивается и придумывается ого-го какой...


Вы ветку с какой страницы читаете? Да и Вам, вообщем-то, НИКТО и НИЧЕГО не должен...




> Если НЕ знаете, то спрашивайте ДО, а не ПОСЛЕ. 
> О поставках опытной партии Ка-52 в АА ВВС ни кто из официальных лиц не заявлял. Машина проходит ГСИ.


А это-то здесь при чём? Она может проходить всё что угодно, но это не отменяет простых фактов, подтвержденных фотографиями...




> Тогда НЕ УТРИРУЙТЕ.


Было бы классно если бы Вы озаботились чтением постов, на которые отвечаете, потрудитесь и найдите там слова "шутка-юмора"

----------


## Redav

> ...Да и Вам, вообщем-то, НИКТО и НИЧЕГО не должен...


Вообщем-то НИ ОТ КОГО и НИЧЕГО не требовал.




> А это-то здесь при чём? Она может проходить всё что угодно, но это не отменяет простых фактов, подтвержденных фотографиями...


Поподробней про факты и фотографии. ПЛИЗ.




> Было бы классно если бы Вы озаботились чтением постов, на которые отвечаете, потрудитесь и найдите там слова "шутка-юмора"


Так про что шутка-юмор?

----------


## Redav

> Ответьте на простой вопрос, сколько абитуриентов наберут в этом году в военные, летные ВУЗЫ нашей "великой" страны, в которой Вас все устраивает.


Дозвольте про планы набора ответить немного замысловато. 

В 1979 году тоже планировали наборы в военные училища, но в декабре "открыли ворота в рай" и люди бают, в некоторых авиационных училищах летчиков планы набора существенно изменились...

Вам не нравится, что планируют набрать несколько десятков. Согласен. Меня это тоже напрягает, но... Посмотреть бы разблюдовку о тех кто остался нынче в ВВС... по возрасту и занимаемым должностям прежде всего. Много их уйдет, когда начнут платить... по-взрослому? Сколько уйдет? Училищного набора не хватит "заткнуть дыру"? Может и такое быть. Вспоминаем историю страны своей и прикидываем варианты с тем, что ныне происходит.

Маев "приводит к знаменателю" ДОСААФ. Хорошая организация, но без госзаказа ей тяжеловато, особенно в УАЦах. Наверняка слышали в свое время про подготовку "мамлеев". В УАЦах их за год-два готовили и здравствуйте войска. С их образованием открыта дорога до замкомэски. Желаешь выше, учись экстерном в АУЛе. Тогда разрешали.

С высшим образованием АУЛы ежегодно выпускали в общей массе ТЫСЯЧИ, а сколько из них потом училось в Монино? Так чем в АУЛе подготовка лучше "мамлейской" для должности комзвена?

Один из первых двух Героев Советского Союза в Афганистане в авиацию пришел в звании младшего лейтенанта. Василий Васильевич, что какой-то не такой, не доподготовленный? http://svvaylvi.narod.ru/heroy/Heroy.html

Такой вариант "доукомплектования" ветеранам не известен, или плач Ярославны кому-то милее?

Про то что меня "_все устраивает_", это уже Ваша придумка.

----------


## kfmut

> Вообщем-то НИ ОТ КОГО и НИЧЕГО не требовал.
> 
> 
> Поподробней про факты и фотографии. ПЛИЗ.
> 
> 
> Так про что шутка-юмор?


Н-да, женская логика в действии
http://shnurok14.narod.ru/Psih/Hidden/14-3.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Про то что меня "_все устраивает_", это уже Ваша придумка.


Ваши слова, если не ошибаюсь




> Мне такой расклад нравится.

----------


## Chizh

> Как прекрасно было на форумах спорить о незакупаемой технике. Теперь сплошной кошмар. Ми-28Н поступили в войска.


Слегка не в том облике в котором предполагались изначально.




> Ка-52 - на подходе.


Уже лет 10 как.




> ША не только стала летает на Су-25СМ, но и воевать.


НАРами и бомбами. Как во Въетнаме и Афгане. Без взаимодействия, периодически работая по своим и получая от своих.
21 век...




> Мне такой расклад нравится.  Конечно кое-что вызывает недоумение и приходится искать ответы на свои вопросы... но все равно настроение радостней чем в середине 90-х


В общем да.

----------


## Redav

> Ваши слова, если не ошибаюсь


Мои, но куда пропало это?



> ...Конечно кое-что вызывает недоумение и приходится искать ответы на свои вопросы... но все равно настроение радостней чем в середине 90-х


 :Wink: 

Мой ответ #729 вас устроил? 
Ни чего личного, но хотя бы на крайний из вопросов нет желания ответить? :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Н-да, женская логика в действии


Так где факты подтвержденных фотографиями или сами уже запутались со своей шуткой-юмором?

----------


## Nazar

> Училищного набора не хватит "заткнуть дыру"?


С нынешними темпами повального сокращения, можно было и эти сорок человек не набирать.




> Наверняка слышали в свое время про подготовку "мамлеев". В УАЦах их за год-два готовили и здравствуйте войска. С их образованием открыта дорога до замкомэски. Желаешь выше, учись экстерном в АУЛе. Тогда разрешали.


Было в отцовском полку, лет тридцать назад, несколько таких УАЦовцев, выше правака никто не ушел.




> Один из первых двух Героев Советского Союза в Афганистане в авиацию пришел в звании младшего лейтенанта. Василий Васильевич, что какой-то не такой, не доподготовленный? http://svvaylvi.narod.ru/heroy/Heroy.html


Это скорее исключение, а не правило.




> Такой вариант "доукомплектования" ветеранам не известен, или плач Ярославны кому-то милее?


Известен, осталось посмотреть что из этого всего выйдет.

----------


## Redav

> Слегка не в том облике в котором предполагались изначально.


Согласен




> Уже лет 10 как.


Как и Ми-28Н... и тоже слегка не в том облике в котором предполагалось.  :Wink: 
Интересно будет посмотреть на *конечный* результат.




> НАРами и бомбами. Как во Въетнаме и Афгане. Без взаимодействия, периодически работая по своим и получая от своих.
> 21 век...


Как же иначе... с началом дерьмократии в кулуарах усилено пиарили ША как ненужную авиацию... 

Вам ли не знать, как вумные люди отпихивались от Су-39,  подобного модерна и кому принадлежит знаменитая фраза: "Ну и где здесь радар?" произнесенная на одной из выставки  :Rolleyes: 

Действительно взаимодействие когда стали "работать с колес" оставляло желать лучшего. Остается вспомнить как нас дерьмократы уверяли, что создание единого информационного поля это попил бабла на глупую затею.

Помню как на некоторых форумах в начале пятидневной войны стоял вой про имеющиеся в ВВС всего пару офигительных Су-25СМ и утверждалось, что их будут беречь, не пошлют на войну.  :Biggrin: 

Когда Бабак озвучил кое-какие детальки той войны, то вначале в ответку заявили - "Врет", а потом была длительная пауза со стороны жнатуков.  :Cool: 

Chizh, про положительный опыт в применении Су-25СМ можете порадовать?

----------


## Redav

> С нынешними темпами повального сокращения, можно было и эти сорок человек не набирать.


 :Biggrin:  какой вы кровожадный однако. Набирают именно столько сколько надо с учетом оптимального варианта. ЕМНИП имеющих выслугу, но не имеющих перспективу служебного роста на увольнение...




> Было в отцовском полку, лет тридцать назад, несколько таких УАЦовцев, выше правака никто не ушел.


 :Eek:  это где такой полк был? ИМХО в начале 80-х в полках УАЦовцев считали десятками. Сызрань и Саратов ЕЖЕГОДНО по несколько наборов "мамлеев" "перерабатывало". Каждый набор считали сотнями. 

Не засиделись УАЦовсы праваками, если их и при нынешнем сокращении увольняют... :Smile: 

Проверить НЕ проблема... 

Даже бортовыми летали ПРАПОРЩИКИ. Потом наладили выпуск бортачей с высшим образованием, так командиры частей добились разрешения оставить лучших прапорщиков на летных должностях. Нет бы крик поднять: "Недобор в авиационно-инженерной бурсе с высшим образованием" 





> Это скорее исключение, а не правило.


Хорошо исключение когда около половины полка УАЦовсы и большая их часть на левых лавках сидит  :Biggrin: 




> Известен, осталось посмотреть что из этого всего выйдет.


Если известен, то почему на форумах и в желтушных газетенках плачь Ярославны стоит?

Посмотрим, другого выбора нет. С ПАК ФА сколько помоев было расплескано, а после его полета большая часть жнатоков чего-то прикинулись ветошью и не отсвечивают. Только самые рьяные еще пытаются мухлевать...

----------


## Морячок

> с началом дерьмократии/.../ усилено пиарили


Эка, вспомнил... "Дерьмократии" уже десять лет, почитай как нету... одна сплошная "властная вертикаль" на дворе торчит. Вот только проблемы никуда не пропали, а даже наоборот - усугубились. 
Если же серьезно - то никогда не понимал логику подобных рассуждений: то "кумунисты проклятые страну разорили!", то "дерьмократы поганые Расею продали!". Что за кликушество такое?? -  Всегда "кто-то" крайний находится. А проблема, меж тем - гораздо глубже, о чём на форуме люди и пишут, кстати. Проблема - в том, что реально необходимые вещи не делаются - годами, либо вообще (примеры привести?), зато тратятся деньги на то, что в лучшем случае "вызывает сомнения", а то и очевидно негодно или даже ненужно в принципе (тоже примеры нужны? или сами догадаетесь?).
Скоро будет 20 лет, как распался СССР и его его Вооруженные силы. Давайте сравним с аналогичным 20-летним сроком в истории нашей страны - 1917-1937. Как Вы полагаете - состояние ВС СССР в 1937 году можно сопоставить с состоянием ВС РФ в 2010-м? Притом, что армию "образца 1937-го" пришлось поднимать из куда как более глубокой "ямы", нежели чем в наши дни. 
И, возвращаясь к теме: согласно принятой Военной доктрине РФ, основным потенциальным противником полагается НАТО (оставим за скобками верность выбора). Исходя из этого - как расценивать применимость закупаемых кораблей в потенциальном конфликте? В чём дело? - правая рука не знает, что творит левая? Или вспоминая, кажется, Наполеона - "Это не предательство, это хуже. Это ошибка"? Эти "Мистрали" никогда не предназначались для войны в условиях активного противодействия - "лимитрофы" могут спать спокойно. Тогда вопрос - зачем они России? посылать наших парней в очередной Макакистан? 
Или, наоборот - цель их закупки заключается не в том, чтобы воевать на них? - а просто, исполнять роль "круизных лайнеров, выкрашенных в шаровый цвет"? боюсь, тогда наша армия уподобится датской - которая, как известно, воевала во 2МВ ровно 15 минут - до тех пор, пока не позвонили из министерства "обороны" с распоряжением прекратить сопротивление немцам. Однако - в её составе были и есть генералы и адмиралы, ВВС и ВМФ и - представьте себе - даже(!) ТАНКИ. 
А ваша позиция - уж извините - сильно напоминает утесовскую песенку "...всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза!".

----------


## Nazar

> это где такой полк был?


Разведка МА СФ.

----------


## Redav

> Разведка МА СФ.


Вертолетчики? Какую бурсу и на каком типе заканчивали?

----------


## kfmut

> Так где факты подтвержденных фотографиями или сами уже запутались со своей шуткой-юмором?


Будьте добры пишите по-русски, Вас и так тяжело понять с Вашим словоблудием...

А по фоткам, т.к.  я не являюсь их автором, то и перекрывать себе доступ к ним из-за данного бестолкового спора не буду...

----------


## Redav

> Будьте добры пишите по-русски, Вас и так тяжело понять с Вашим словоблудием...


Терпите, пишу с ашипками /имею официальный документ в котором проставлена оценка 3  :Tongue: /. Вы устроили словоблудие про "Беркутов" и на меня стрелки переводить НЕ надо.




> А по фоткам, т.к.  я не являюсь их автором, то и перекрывать себе доступ к ним из-за данного бестолкового спора не буду...


Принято. Ссылки на засекреченного друга мне не интересны так как от них за версту несет дезинформацией.

_Предлагаю закончить нагнетание страстей и на этом остановиться что бы не пересечь черту личностных разборок. Они мне не интересны и для этого есть личка /отвечать не обещаю/._

----------


## Nazar

> Вертолетчики? Какую бурсу и на каком типе заканчивали?


Какие вертолетчики в разведке морской авиации ? ОВВАУЛ 1975, Ту-16, Су-24М/МР.

----------


## muk33

> Что-то я ничего не понял...


Во всех этих примерах в кабине Ка-52 сидели и будут сидеть люди, не имеющие отношения к Торжку.

----------


## Redav

> Эка, вспомнил... "Дерьмократии" уже десять лет, почитай как нету... одна сплошная "властная вертикаль" на дворе торчит. Вот только проблемы никуда не пропали, а даже наоборот - усугубились.


Экий вы быстрый. Со времен "мишутки меченного" перестраивали-разваливали, а теперь все проблемы надо быстренько решить. Мы не в сказке живем.




> Если же серьезно - то никогда не понимал логику подобных рассуждений: ... Что за кликушество такое??


Морячок, у меня и от ППР несварение желудка  :Cool: 
Вы же в посте #717 занимались тем что сейчас критикуете 




> Проблема - в том, что реально необходимые вещи не делаются - годами, либо вообще (примеры привести?)...


Решение проблем не всегда простое, тем более после того что уже произошло и что надо сделать. Проблема не одна их много. Каждый почему-то уверен в необходимости решать именно ту какая нравится ему. 




> ...Притом, что армию "образца 1937-го" пришлось поднимать из куда как более глубокой "ямы", нежели чем в наши дни.


Предлагаете вернуться к старым методам и способам, а уверены, что вы и ваши родственники не станут расходным материалом?




> И, возвращаясь к теме: ...


Уже спрашивал про вертолетоносцы.
1. Для выполнения каких(ой) задач(и) они требуются?
2. Место их базирования?
3. Дата окончательной поставки?




> Тогда вопрос - зачем они России?


Демонстрируете свое мастерство копирайта  :Wink: 




> А ваша позиция - уж извините - сильно напоминает утесовскую песенку "...всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза!".


Моя позиция простая, предпочитаю проверять предлагаемые решения... даже самые простые.

Версии с Мистралем: "попил бабла", "покупают просто так", "по одному на каждый флот" меня смешат. Они тупиковые и не выдерживают элементарной проверки логикой. Крайнее из них вы прекрасно "раскатали".

Сообщение от РИА Новости привел. FLOGGER, kfmut из всех озвученных требований выделили каждый свое. За это им спасибо. Они косвенно подтвердили, что в официозе им видны некоторые особенности Мистраля привлекательные для России.

----------


## Redav

> ОВВАУЛ 1975, Ту-16, Су-24М/МР.


Там и тогда младших лейтенантов после УАЦов обучали? А в УАЦах они на чем летали? На "элках"?

----------


## Nazar

> Там и тогда младших лейтенантов после УАЦов обучали? А в УАЦах они на чем летали? На "элках"?


А, Вы имели ввиду упомянутых праваков? Да кто уже сейчас помнит, по прошествии более 30 лет.
Выше написаны данные по отцу, а не по ним. Кстати, насколько мне известно в ОВВАУЛ обучали заочников.

----------


## alexvolf

> Раньше армия "до трусов раздевалась" чуть ли не каждого гражданина России уговаривала и объясняла зачем ей нужна любая фиговина. Теперь остается только согласиться с FLOGGER-ом, что видно корабли нужны в ближайшие 5-10 лет и более ни каких объяснений. 
> 
> Мне такой расклад нравится.  Конечно кое-что вызывает недоумение и приходится искать ответы на свои вопросы... но все равно настроение радостней чем в середине 90-х


 Уважаемый Redav
"Жить стало лучше,жить стало веселей!"

В Ваших постах повеяло командирским тоном и обширным кругозором в реальных процессах текущей реформы МО.Гадать на кофейной гуще не буду,но надеюсь что Ваши информисточники опираются не только на страницы "КЗ".
Внимательно прочитав Ваши рассуждения о делах "земных-морских и небесных" К сожалению ясности так и не получил в отношении покупки Мистраля,да и уяснить Вашу личную точку зрения на данное приобретение не удалось.По сему возникает несколько вопросов:
1.Можете -ли Вы назвать Кому принадлежит инициатива покупки Мистраля? 
2.Согласны или нет с той оценкой,которую дал нач.ГенШтаба данному кораблю?
3.Ваша личная оценка Мистраля как боевой единицы

 И в заключение-учитывая Ваш кругозор имеете ли Вы сведения о размерах коррупции в ВС РФ,которая протекает параллельным
 курсом с проводимой реформой.

----------


## muk33

> :
> Хорошо исключение когда около половины полка УАЦовсы и большая их часть на левых лавках сидит 
> 
> Посмотрим, другого выбора нет. С ПАК ФА сколько помоев было расплескано, а после его полета большая часть жнатоков чего-то прикинулись ветошью и не отсвечивают. Только самые рьяные еще пытаются мухлевать...


Про УАЦевцев не преувеличивайте. Мне на первом курсе был назначен такой инструктор, в результате вывез меня К.З. А когда на втором курсе дело дошло до ночных полетов возил нашу группу "шкраб" с другой эскадрильи, кадровый. Командование посчитало, что так надежней. Примерно такая же картина была и в других таких же группах.
За последующие 20 службы мне встретился только один УАЦевец, на должности Н.Ш.АЭ самолетов 3 поколения. На 4-м ни одного такого замечено не было. Не знаю как на вертолетах, но не прижились они в ИА. У выпускника ВВАУЛ совершенно другая психология. Авиация должна быть профессией, а не хобби.
А вы всерьез полагаете, что можно такого "специалиста" посадить в ПАК ФА?

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav
> "Жить стало лучше,жить стало веселей!"


Уважаемый, alexvolf
"_Прежде, чем решать задачу, полезно познакомиться с ее условием._" (с)




> ...уяснить Вашу личную точку зрения на данное приобретение не удалось. ...


Мне тоже на форумах не удалось найти условия задачи, без этого не может быть решения.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый, alexvolf
> "_Прежде, чем решать задачу, полезно познакомиться с ее условием._" (с)
> 
> 
> Мне тоже на форумах не удалось найти условия задачи, без этого не может быть решения.


  Ответ достаточно Витееват и загадочен.Вопрос стоял не о поиске на форумах условий задачи (какой???) и готового ответа по ее решению,а конкретно  о Вашем личном взгляде на происходящие события,в частности покупки французского суперсудна .Ну ежели  у ВАс собственного мнения нет,тогда к чему весь этот пафос?...

----------


## Redav

> Про УАЦевцев не преувеличивайте. ...


Не понял в чем у меня преувеличение про УАЦовцев. В вертолетные АУЛы их массово набирали, готовили, а они летали, служили в общем хорошо.
Про такие же *массовые* наборы для ИА, ИБА, ША, ДА не слышал.




> У выпускника ВВАУЛ совершенно другая психология. Авиация должна быть профессией, а не хобби.


Какая другая психология, если у них служба в военной авиации была делом всей жизни? И до теоретического уровня АУЛа они доучивались в процессе службы - экстерном.




> А вы всерьез полагаете, что можно такого "специалиста" посадить в ПАК ФА?


Разве мной такое заявлялось или ВВС вскоре будут вооружены только ПАК ФА? 
В Вязьме проходят подготовку курсанты военной авиации из Республики Беларусь. Их почему-то УАЦ не пугает. Дело наверное не в том кто учит, а в том как и чему.

----------


## timsz

> Скоро будет 20 лет, как распался СССР и его его Вооруженные силы. Давайте сравним с аналогичным 20-летним сроком в истории нашей страны - 1917-1937. Как Вы полагаете - состояние ВС СССР в 1937 году можно сопоставить с состоянием ВС РФ в 2010-м? Притом, что армию "образца 1937-го" пришлось поднимать из куда как более глубокой "ямы", нежели чем в наши дни.


Не было 20 лет назад распада Вооруженных сил СССР. ВС России - это бывшие ВС СССР, в которых, как было правильно отмечено, ничего не поменялось, только приходило в негодность.

Потом, становление ВС СССР в 1917-1937 гг. - это не единственное событие, которое происходило в то время. Их не надо друг от друга отделять. И не думаю, что у многих есть желание поучаствовать в повторении этих событий.

Да и что такое ВС СССР 1937 года? Это та армия, которой через 4 года устраивали котлы в сотни тысяч человек, и которая не могла оказать серьезного сопротивления противнику, превратившегося за эти 4 года из вероятного в реального. А на вооружении этой армии была техника, которая уничтожалась в огромном количестве несмотря на общее численное превосходство.

Если еще учесть стоимость вооружения и время разработки новой техники (среднемировое), то видно будет, что проводить такие аналогии вообще не имеет смысла.

----------


## timsz

> 2.Согласны или нет с той оценкой,которую дал нач.ГенШтаба данному кораблю?


Этот вопрос подразумевает компетентность на уровне высших чинов генштаба. Ну я понимаю, что у нас в каждом гараже есть куча умельцев, которые знают, как надо машины проектировать... Но вообще это неправильно. ;)

Вопрос необходимости наличия десантного вертолетоносца упирается в понимание того, какая внешняя политика будет проводиться.

А с точки зрения "с кем мы воевать собираемся" баллистические ракеты нам нафиг не нужны в таком количестве, так как с НАТО воевать мы не хотим.

Может, кстати, и Мистраль нужен именно для того, чтобы не было повода его использовать.

----------


## alexvolf

> В Вязьме проходят подготовку курсанты военной авиации из Республики Беларусь. Их почему-то УАЦ не пугает. Дело наверное не в том кто учит, а в том как и чему.


 Как там классик писал-"Мы все учились понемножку:чему-нибудь и как-нибудь"...
Временные Параллели проводить не хочу,но история похоже никого,ничему так и не научила.А ведь можно для примера вспомнить дело начальника ВУЗов ВВС КА генерал-майора авиации  А.А.Левина, репрессированного в мае 1941г и факты как до войны велась подготовка летчиков и штурманов на высших курсах и что из этого получилось.А ведь он возглавлял учебную часть ВВС аж 8 лет...

----------


## Redav

> Ответ достаточно ...


Морячок, выдвинул версию о распределении вертолетоносцев по одному на флот и сам же раскатал этот вариант.

Другие варианты тоже на грани малонаучной фантастики.

Поэтому уже два раза задавал три вопроса по "мистралям". Ответов нет, а тема на 38 страниц началась с авианосцев. Это как тогда считать?

Кстати начиналось все ЕМНИП с официоза о необходимости иметь в ВМФ пяти-шести авианосных групп. Оказалось, что на проектирование и строительство авианосцев нужно больше времени и средств чем предполагалось. Теперь активно рассматривается вариант о закупке пяти-шести вертолетоносцев. Какое интересное совпадение в количестве  :Cool:  В очередной раз можно возвращаться к заданным мною трем вопросам. Не ответив на них будем гадать на кафейной гуще.

----------


## alexvolf

> Этот вопрос подразумевает компетентность на уровне высших чинов генштаба. Может, кстати, и Мистраль нужен именно для того, чтобы не было повода его использовать.


 Царская Россия много чего заказывала за рубежом.Каждый 3- 4- боевой корабль был если не английской,то французкой постройки.Япония також сама не строили боевые корабли-все строилось на стапелях Англии и Франции и чтож не нашлось в 1904г "повода их использовать"...

----------


## Nazar

> Не было 20 лет назад распада Вооруженных сил СССР. ВС России - это бывшие ВС СССР, в которых, как было правильно отмечено, ничего не поменялось, только приходило в негодность.


Да что вы говорите, лично я прекрасно помню, как в 92м году, в одночасье поменялось очень многое, как на улицу выкидывались авиаполки и дивизионы ВМФ, а гарнизоны из маленьких цветущих городков, превращались в богом забытые захолустья, набитые офицерами, разгружающими вагоны и подрабатывающими грузчиками в магазинах, или кочегарами в котельнях, в попытке заработать хоть какие-то деньги.
Вы это называете *ничего не поменялось, только приходило в негодность* ?
Можно вопрос, ничего личного. Вы сами в тот период чем занимались?

----------


## Морячок

> Экий вы быстрый. Со времен "мишутки меченного" перестраивали-разваливали, а теперь все проблемы надо быстренько решить. Мы не в сказке живем.


Ну, блин - вынужден согласиться с коллегой Kfmut - словоблудие у Вас развито сверх всякой меры. Вы не политработник какой, часом? а то, говорят - "Единая Россия" своих пропагандистов "командирует" на форумы, с целью "доведения "линии партии" до несознательного населения  :Biggrin: 

Поясню - о чём это я: "быстренько", как вы выразились - уже 10 (ДЕСЯТЬ) лет как длится. Столько же, сколько "бениельцинский" период. И? Вам мало??? Может быть, на Китай поглядим? с 1990 по 2000 год они "быстренько" стали экономической и военной сверхдержавой. С 2000 по 2010 - лучше промолчать, чтобы не "добивать" окончательно. А у нас ситуация и в экономике, и в Вооруженных силах, мягко говоря, не улучшилась.




> Решение проблем не всегда простое, тем более после того что уже произошло и что надо сделать. Проблема не одна их много. Каждый почему-то уверен в необходимости решать именно ту какая нравится ему.


Без комментариев. Какой-то "поток сознания"...




> Предлагаете вернуться к старым методам и способам, а уверены, что вы и ваши родственники не станут расходным материалом?


Хм... Вы с историей своей страны знакомы, вообще? и с военной историей, в частности? Каким образом развивалась Красная Армия в конце 20-х - начале 30-х годов? а то видите "магическую дату" "37й год" и сразу о репрессиях... 




> Уже спрашивал про вертолетоносцы.
> 1. Для выполнения каких(ой) задач(и) они требуются?
> 2. Место их базирования?
> 3. Дата окончательной поставки?


Перечитайте, что писалось выше в этой ветке.
Если кратко:
1. Неизвестно
2. По одному на каждый из флотов (читайте выше - там описано). 
3. Да еще контракта нет, и неизвестно, когда первый "пойдет", а Вам уже дату поставки последнего подавай  :Biggrin:  




> Демонстрируете свое мастерство копирайта 
> Моя позиция простая, предпочитаю проверять предлагаемые решения... даже самые простые.
> Версии с Мистралем: "попил бабла", "покупают просто так", "по одному на каждый флот" меня смешат. Они тупиковые и не выдерживают элементарной проверки логикой. Крайнее из них вы прекрасно "раскатали".


Да уж - и с логикой и с аргументацией - проблемы. Может быть, это в своем воображении Вы что-то там "раскатали" - но в письменном виде ничего не просматривается.




> Сообщение от РИА Новости привел. FLOGGER, kfmut из всех озвученных требований выделили каждый свое. За это им спасибо. Они косвенно подтвердили, что в официозе им видны некоторые особенности Мистраля привлекательные для России.


 :Eek:  нет слов. Вы всерьез это??? что называется "выдавать нужду за добродетель"...

----------


## timsz

> Вы это называете *ничего не поменялось, только приходило в негодность* ?


Не вырывайте из контекста. Сравнивается с развалом армии царской России.

----------


## alexvolf

> Кстати начиналось все ЕМНИП с официоза о необходимости иметь в ВМФ пяти-шести авианосных групп. Оказалось, что на проектирование и строительство авианосцев нужно больше времени и средств чем предполагалось. Теперь активно рассматривается вариант о закупке пяти-шести вертолетоносцев. Какое интересное совпадение в количестве  В очередной раз можно возвращаться к заданным мною трем вопросам. Не ответив на них будем гадать на кафейной гуще.


 Ну да. На хр.. нам картошку сажать,если она также растет за бугром.
Купим и будем сыты.
С распада СССР прошло почти 20 лет и что? Судостроение РФ смогло
 с трудом передать флоту три корвета... Да уж...Зато вырастили 30 миллиардеров они точно страну "защитят"...

----------


## muk33

> Наверняка слышали в свое время про подготовку "мамлеев". В УАЦах их за год-два готовили и здравствуйте войска. С их образованием открыта дорога до замкомэски. Желаешь выше, учись экстерном в АУЛе. Тогда разрешали.
> 
> С высшим образованием АУЛы ежегодно выпускали в общей массе ТЫСЯЧИ, а сколько из них потом училось в Монино? Так чем в АУЛе подготовка лучше "мамлейской" для должности комзвена?


Вот ссылка на Ваш пост. Здесь не шла речь только про вертолетчиков. Здесь вы именно обобщаете. А учитывая то, что вы походя вспомнили ПАК ФА, видимо  допускаете подобную мысль.
Про экстернат мне не рассказывайте! Все наши курсанты делали контрольные за своих инструкторов-"мамлеев". Это не учеба! Человеку, который НЕ ХОЧЕТ учиться (не делал попыток поступить в пресловутый "АУЛ") - не место в современной авиации. Цена ошибки выросла в разы! И РЛЭ современных самолетов - это три-четыре книги формата БСЭ. И человек умеющий только дергать за ручку на Л-39 мало что там поймет.
Вот если бы вы высказали идею о приеме в АУЦ только молодежь с ВЫСШИМ образованием-это была бы здравая мысль. Только кто ж из них на такое способен? Вот здесь мы и выходим на вопрос о психологии. Чтобы был с в/о, хотел служить и постоянно учиться. Вот это прививает "АУЛ", но никак не УАЦ.

----------


## Nazar

> Не вырывайте из контекста. Сравнивается с развалом армии царской России.


Ничего не понимаю, Вы сами сказали, что развала ВС СССР, в начале 90х не было, а теперь говорите, что-бы я что-то не вырывал из контекста :Confused: 
Логику не прослеживаю.

----------


## timsz

> Ничего не понимаю, Вы сами сказали, что развала ВС СССР, в начале 90х не было, а теперь говорите, что-бы я что-то не вырывал из контекста
> Логику не прослеживаю.


Развал царской армии - это ее полная ликвидация. Такого развала советской армии не было. Современная российская армия построена на основе советской.

----------


## Nazar

> Развал царской армии - это ее полная ликвидация. Такого развала советской армии не было. Современная российская армия построена на основе советской.


Красной армии, во время ее зарождения и становления, то-же много досталось от царской одних унтер-офицеров и офицеров бывшей царской армии было призвано около 300 тысяч, не говоря о простых рядовых. Так-же досталась часть флота и другие вооружения. Концепцию поменяли, это да. И сделали в итоге серьезную армию.
В начале 90х же, досталось практически все от СССР и с успехом было разворовано, продано и просрано.

Вы на вопрос мой, наверное так и не ответите?

----------


## Redav

> Ну, блин ...


Мне неинтересны истоки фонтанирования вашей идеологической направленности и даже не собираюсь выяснять вашу приверженность и зависимость от дела Немцова-Каспарова.  :Tongue: 
_Еще раз предлагаю ВСЕМ не грузите меня в темах личными разборками. Пишите в личку не стесняясь в выражениях /отвечать НЕ обещаю/_




> Поясню - о чём это я: ...


Уже отвечал, смотря для решения каких задач и как.




> Может быть, на Китай поглядим? ...


Давайте. Начните с количества их граждан и процентного состава в городах и деревнях, количество призывного контингента и армий. 

Они на начальном этапе брали производительность труда количеством рабочей силы. Нам чем брать? У них рождаемость ПОНИЖАЮТ /кормить, обеспечивать накладно/, у нас "пищат", но надо ПОВЫШАТЬ рождаемость... только как в Китае жить ни кто не хочет /и это тоже верно/.
Будем сравнивать с цифрами или на этом и завершим?




> Хм... Вы с историей своей страны знакомы, вообще? и с военной историей, в частности? Каким образом развивалась Красная Армия в конце 20-х - начале 30-х годов? а то видите "магическую дату" "37й год" и сразу о репрессиях...


 :Biggrin:  вам ни о чем не говорят "магические даты" "в конце 1920-х — начале 1930-х гг." или "1927 год", а термин «триединой задачи по коренному переустройству общества»?

У нас действительно при слове репрессии почему-то сразу поминают 37-ой год, а про то что были они и до этого не особо вспоминают. ИМХО не желаете Вы по "комсомольской путевке" поехать в тьму-таракань строить светлое будущее за трех разовое питание...




> ...
> 2. По одному на каждый из флотов (читайте выше - там описано).


Ссылку на официоз дайте. ПЛИЗ.




> 3. Да еще контракта нет, и неизвестно, когда первый "пойдет", а Вам уже дату поставки последнего подавай  
> ...


Конечно конкретная цыфра будет после подписания контракта, но FLOGGER обратил внимание срочность, т.е. как быстро надо Зачем современной России авианосец ?

----------


## timsz

> Красной армии, во время ее зарождения и становления, то-же много досталось от царской одних унтер-офицеров и офицеров бывшей царской армии было призвано около 300 тысяч, не говоря о простых рядовых. Так-же досталась часть флота и другие вооружения. Концепцию поменяли, это да. И сделали в итоге серьезную армию.
> В начале 90х же, досталось практически все от СССР и с успехом было разворовано, продано и просрано.


Именно. России от СССР досталось все. В 1992 году армия была та же, что и в 1991.

В последнее время как-то принято за аксиому, что все советское - это хорошо. Лично у меня советская армия чувства восторга не вызывает. Миллионный монстр построенный по принципу "бабы еще детей нарожают" и требующий на поддержание столько денег, что никакая экономика не выдержит. Что собственно в конце концов и произошло. 1991 год лишь поставил в этом точку.

Тут как раз сохранилась преемственность от царской армии. Только за это время вооружение поменялось. И войны уже по-другому ведутся. Вертолеты, например, появились. И вертолетоносцы.

Если получится реализовать новые идеи, то получится нормальная мобильная хорошо вооруженная армия. Хотя у нас всегда "хотят как лучше"...




> Вы на вопрос мой, наверное так и не ответите?


Какой? Чем занимался в 92-ом? Сиську сосал.

Шутка. В 1991 закончил институт.

----------


## Redav

> Ну да. На хр.. нам картошку сажать,если она также растет за бугром.
> Купим и будем сыты.


Где же вы были когда вумные мальчиши-плахиши хапали кредиты за бугром...
Отжеж как было тогда классно, а нынче вон чего удумали один купить, а еще четыре-пять построить на верфи которую надо оборудовать у нас в России.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Экий вы быстрый. Со времен "мишутки меченного" перестраивали-разваливали, а теперь все проблемы надо быстренько решить. Мы не в сказке живем.


И во времена "мишутки -меченного", как Вы его называете, тоже говорили о реформировании и тому подобным вещах. И были и тогда те, кто поддержиал, во всяком случае на словах, те "реформы", и те, кто и тогда говорил о развале. То же самое и сейчас. А кто создавал те проблемы? Они к нам, что, с Марса приехали?



> Морячок, у меня и от ППР несварение желудка


С этим лучше к врачу.



> Решение проблем не всегда простое, тем более после того что уже произошло и что надо сделать. Проблема не одна их много. Каждый почему-то уверен в необходимости решать именно ту какая нравится ему.


На мой взгляд, корень нынешних проблем в том, что слишком рьяно кинулись уничтожать все то, что оставалось от СССР, выплеснув вместе с водой и ребенка. Практически развалены и промышленность и, необходимая для неё наука, почти во всех отраслях. Отсюда и беспомощность. Делать громкие заявления несложно, но, вот реализовывать их... Отсюда и многие провалы программ.



> Предлагаете вернуться к старым методам и способам,


Теперь я предлагаю Вам не пердергивать. Никто ничего подобного не предлагал. Мысль была совершенно понятная: с 17-го года до 37-го Союз создал из ничего (после Гражданской войны) и армию, и промышленность, и науку и пр. и пр. Здесь же, имея все, за 20 лет все поразвалили и теперь говорят о проблемах. Но, если Вас  так раздражает упоминание 37-го года без упоминания о репрессиях, то, давайте сравним 45-й год и 65-й. Не помните парад 9 мая на Красной площади? Можно еще много примеров подобных приводить.



> а уверены, что вы и ваши родственники не станут расходным материалом?


Да, собственно, уже стали. С той лишь разницей, к счастью,  что к стенке теперь не ставят. А так... Зарплаты мизерные, пенсии-вообще говорить нечего, все знают. Конечно, "расходный материал" для нынешних "реформаторов".



> Уже спрашивал про вертолетоносцы.
> 1. Для выполнения каких(ой) задач(и) они требуются?
> 2. Место их базирования?
> 3. Дата окончательной поставки?


1. Самому интересно.
2.Думаю, это будет база ВМФ.
3.Мне все равно.



> Моя позиция простая, предпочитаю проверять предлагаемые решения... даже самые простые.


Да на форумах не только Вы это делаете, а и другие тоже.



> Версии с Мистралем: "попил бабла"


Ну, это вряд ли, хотя и "попилят" тоже при случае.



> "покупают просто так",


А вот это может быть. По некомпетентности и от нежелания воссоздать своё.



> "по одному на каждый флот" меня смешат.


А, если, по 2 на каждый флот, то будет не так смешно? А, если, один на весь ВМФ?



> Они тупиковые и не выдерживают элементарной проверки логикой.


А какая Ваша версия? Для чего и сколько России их нужно?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати начиналось все ЕМНИП с официоза о необходимости иметь в ВМФ пяти-шести авианосных групп. Оказалось, что на проектирование и строительство авианосцев нужно больше времени и средств чем предполагалось.


Этот "официоз", как Вы соизволили его назвать, ЕМНИП, начался, примерно, год назад. И за столь "короткое время" руководству МО и ВМФ вдруг стало ясно то, что было ясно сразу любому более или менее трезвомыслящему человеку (цитирую Вас):"Оказалось, что на проектирование и строительство авианосцев нужно больше времени и средств чем предполагалось." Вот поэтому я и  делаю вывод о некомпетентности.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=timsz;54009]
Тут как раз сохранилась преемственность от царской армии. Только за это время вооружение поменялось. И войны уже по-другому ведутся. Вертолеты, например, появились. И вертолетоносцы.

Если получится реализовать новые идеи, то получится нормальная мобильная хорошо вооруженная армия. Хотя у нас всегда "хотят как лучше"...[QUOTE]

О какой ппреемлимости и мобильной армии идет речь? 
Ну прям сказки Афанасьева-детям на ночь.Территория РФ,и часовые пояса Вам уважаемый о чем-то говорят? Или Вы бригаду быстрого реагирования из центрального ВО на сверхзвуковом Ту-144 на ДВ
собрались перебрасывать? Китай хоть и дружественная страна тем не менее в Пекинском и Шаньянском ВО НОАК держит 22 дивизии и 38 бригад
против наших ДВУХ! Право же ну почитайте аналитику или генерал-полковника Леонида Ивашова как нибудь послушайте,который не так давно приводил пример с Курилами.Если в одночастие японцы высадятся там,нам даже нечем будет их сдержать кроме как баллистического оружия которое даже применить  в подобной ситуации будет невозможно...Пора наверное думать не только о сегодняшнем моменте-как вырастить большое число буржуев,но и о завтрашнем дне о жизни ваших детей и внуков.А то 300- летие монгольского ИГА русский народ в свое время уже испытал...

----------


## Redav

> Вот ссылка на Ваш пост. ... видимо  допускаете подобную мысль.


Лучше спрашивайте у меня, а не предполагайте какую мысль допускаю.
Упрощаю мысль. Сколько ежегодно выпускалось из АУЛов, сколько поступало в "гагаринку", разница в количестве летчиков куда пропала?
Мой ответ: им не нужна была академия /желающие, но не попавшие исчислялись десятками/




> ...Человеку, который НЕ ХОЧЕТ учиться (не делал попыток поступить в пресловутый "АУЛ") - не место в современной авиации.


Млять... чему учиться. Не хочет человек высшие материи про один полк слева, другой полк справа изучать. Ему достаточно летать на командирской чашке или максимум командовать звеном.

Если не секрет... где учились, сколько у вас мамлеев было в эскадрилье и откуда они пришли?




> ...И РЛЭ современных самолетов - это три-четыре книги формата БСЭ. И человек умеющий только дергать за ручку на Л-39 мало что там поймет.


 :Eek:  РЛЭ какого самолета "три-четыре книги формата БСЭ" /БСЭ - большая советская энциклопедия/?
Только молодежь к примеру у стариков уходящих в запас канючит СВЖ подписанное Кутаховым, а на "Воздушную навигацию" в современном исполнении по мере возможности... забивает большой и толстый. Старики все описали простым доступным для понимания языком, а нынешние напихали логарифмов для придания умности...




> Вот если бы вы высказали идею о приеме в АУЦ только молодежь с ВЫСШИМ образованием-это была бы здравая мысль.


Так вы первый кто про эту деталь вспомнил и высказался. Мной только было показано, что имеется опыт и возможность увеличить подготовку летного состава вне АУЛа в ответ на рыдания "ой мало набирают".




> Только кто ж из них на такое способен? Вот здесь мы и выходим на вопрос о психологии. Чтобы был с в/о, хотел служить и постоянно учиться. Вот это прививает "АУЛ", но никак не УАЦ.


Может попробовать мобрезерв готовить на условии когда кандидат заключает контракт о сбережении личного здоровья, выполняет другие требования /можно обсудить/, а ему в замен высшее образование в авиационном институте типа МАИ и работа по профилю с прохождением сборов и сбережением личного здоровья.

----------


## alexvolf

> Где же вы были когда вумные мальчиши-плахиши хапали кредиты за бугром...
> Отжеж как было тогда классно, а нынче вон чего удумали один купить, а еще четыре-пять построить на верфи которую надо оборудовать у нас в России.


Redav
 Где мы были в тот период у товарища Иванова все зафиксировано...
Далее -Усе ВУМНЫЕ которые хапали кредиты за бугром в туманном Альбионе, Куршавелях и думаю так,что лично для ВАс данные персоны далеко не"мальчиши-плохиши" а хорошие дяди формирующие у Вас новое политическое мышление.

----------


## Redav

> Этот "официоз", как Вы соизволили его назвать, ...


Вы про эту понятливость нашим корабелам не скажите. ИМХО у них с клыков слюна капает когда их в "горшок" носом тыкают и вспоминают про всякие другие нюансы. 

ИМХО ВМФ "взбросило шар", что бы помочь партнерам в пиаре, а вот потом за год другие просчитали чего и сколько надо. Кто-то предложил свое решение, более экономичное и авианосцы "поменяли" на вертолетоносцы.

----------


## timsz

> О какой ппреемлимости и мобильной армии идет речь? 
> Ну прям сказки Афанасьева-детям на ночь.Территория РФ,и часовые пояса Вам уважаемый о чем-то говорят?


Да что Вы говорите? Надо же! Первый раз слышу?

Вы бы или тон сменили, или слово "уважаемый" убрали. А то как-то не склеивается.




> Или Вы бригаду быстрого реагирования из центрального ВО на сверхзвуковом Ту-144 на ДВ
> собрались перебрасывать?


Если у Вас есть планы по размещению наших сил, поделитесь. Тогда будет что обсуждать. Глупость с Ту-144 обсуждать не будем.




> Китай хоть и дружественная страна тем не менее в Пекинском и Шаньянском ВО НОАК держит 22 дивизии и 38 бригад
> против наших ДВУХ!


Воевать с Китаем обычным способом у нас не хватит сил по-любому, они нас мотыгами забьют. Да и глупо это.




> Право же ну почитайте аналитику или генерал-полковника Леонида Ивашова как нибудь послушайте,который не так давно приводил пример с Курилами.Если в одночастие японцы высадятся там,нам даже нечем будет их сдержать кроме как баллистического оружия которое даже применить  в подобной ситуации будет невозможно...


Ну вот Вы уже сами ответили на вопрос, для каких операций нам может пригодиться Мистраль.




> Пора наверное думать не только о сегодняшнем моменте-как вырастить большое число буржуев,но и о завтрашнем дне о жизни ваших детей и внуков.А то 300- летие монгольского ИГА русский народ в свое время уже испытал...


Не считайте себя последним российским патриотом. Те, кого судьба России и ее ВС не волнует, на этот форум не ходят.

----------


## Redav

> И во времена "мишутки -меченного", как Вы его называете, тоже говорили о реформировании и тому подобным вещах. ...


угу... только из-за сострадания к корове не стали ее убивать, а решили отрезать по кусочку, что бы дольше пожила...  :Mad: 




> С этим лучше к врачу.


Он уже порекомендовал не питаться гадостью  :Biggrin: 




> На мой взгляд, корень нынешних проблем в том, что слишком рьяно кинулись уничтожать все то, что оставалось от СССР, выплеснув вместе с водой и ребенка.


В некоторой мере согласен. Пустили на самотек. "Рынок сам отрегулирует себя". Самое смешное, что те кто согласился гробить свои подчиненные структуры только сейчас поняли, что стали никем, а выть о "расею продали" для них уже поздно.




> Практически развалены и промышленность и, необходимая для неё наука, почти во всех отраслях. ...


В общем-то да. Сидим в большой клоаке, надо по новой выстраивать все связи и выбираться из дерьма. По многим направлениям налаживается, но до светлого завтра еще очень далеко.




> Теперь я предлагаю Вам не пердергивать. Никто ничего подобного не предлагал. Мысль была совершенно понятная: с 17-го года до 37-го Союз создал из ничего (после Гражданской войны) и армию, и промышленность, и науку и пр. и пр. Здесь же, имея все, за 20 лет все поразвалили и теперь говорят о проблемах.


СПОСОБ!!! И сейчас можно. Всех несогласных к ногтю. В добровольно-принудительном порядке на великие дела стройными колоннами. зажравшихся до седьмого колена к стенке. 

Только это ИМХО результативно для достижения ближайшей цели в районе пары десятилетий. Ее нет. Значит надо выстраивать что-то другое.




> Но, если Вас  так раздражает упоминание 37-го года без упоминания о репрессиях, то, давайте сравним 45-й год и 65-й. Не помните парад 9 мая на Красной площади? ...


Если Вы про 45-й, то у меня имеется документальный фильм о нем. Парад ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ! Они и дальше не скулили, не клянчили льгот и уважения, а поднимали страну из руин. Интересно, а много бы они сделали если бы им в голову вдалбливали что "все пропало, мы все умрем, нас предали, ни чего не получится"  :Confused: 




> А так... Зарплаты мизерные, пенсии-вообще говорить нечего, все знают.


Хм... а как все мечтали при "меченом": "сейчас как развернусь, как заработаю бабла". Теперь число желающих заниматься собственным бизнесом уже не носит поголовный характер.




> А, если, по 2 на каждый флот, то будет не так смешно? А, если, один на весь ВМФ?


Смешно. Смешно.




> А какая Ваша версия? Для чего и сколько России их нужно?


Если амеры стали рекомендовать французам не подписывать контракт, то видно наши что то интересное замыслили.  :Rolleyes: 
Приводил же официоз сколько хотят иметь, а вот для чего... Нужного количества кораблей ордера для их сопровождения у нас нет и ЕМНИП не предвидится. Получается их планируют использовать  для задачи НЕ ударного характера.

----------


## Redav

> ... хорошие дяди формирующие у Вас новое политическое мышление.


alexvolf
Поздно у меня формировать мышление... Оно закаленное и устаканенное.

----------


## FLOGGER

> угу... только из-за сострадания к корове не стали ее убивать, а решили отрезать по кусочку, что бы дольше пожила...


Эти говяжьи страдания имеют какое-то отношение к тому, что я написал?



> Самое смешное, что те кто согласился гробить свои подчиненные структуры только сейчас поняли, что стали никем, а выть о "расею продали" для них уже поздно.


Тут Вы неправы, т.к. "те кто согласился гробить свои подчиненные структуры" вовсе не стали никем. Они ничего не потеряли. Шапошников, думаю, не бедствует, Грачев - тем более. Ну и т.д. ..."а выть о "расею продали" для них уже поздно"-да они, в общем-то о "расее" мало беспокоились что тогда, что сейчас. Их интересы лежат в совсем иной, как мне кажется, области.



> В общем-то да. Сидим в большой клоаке, надо по новой выстраивать все связи и выбираться из дерьма. По многим направлениям налаживается, но до светлого завтра еще очень далеко.


Интересно то, что в эту клоаку сами себя и засадили. И, кстати, не без помощи тех, кто сейчас у руля. Насколько я помню, то в те годы эти господа не за партой сидели, а вполне себе занимали немалые посты в государстве.



> СПОСОБ!!! И сейчас можно. Всех несогласных к ногтю. В добровольно-принудительном порядке на великие дела стройными колоннами. зажравшихся до седьмого колена к стенке.


Я имею в виду не способ, которым Сталин решал те или иные проблемы, а то, что у гос-ва была определенная цель и она была достигнута.



> Только это ИМХО результативно для достижения ближайшей цели в районе пары десятилетий. Ее нет. Значит надо выстраивать что-то другое.


Т.е. Вы говорите о том, что у нашей страны нет цели на ближайшие 20 лет? Интересное наблюдение.




> Если Вы про 45-й, то у меня имеется документальный фильм о нем. Парад ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ! Они и дальше не скулили, не клянчили льгот и уважения, а поднимали страну из руин. Интересно, а много бы они сделали если бы им в голову вдалбливали что "все пропало, мы все умрем, нас предали, ни чего не получится"


Нет, не про 45-ый, а именно про 65-ый год. Я же ясно написал. Насчет " не скулили, не клянчили льгот и уважения, а поднимали страну из руин." Согласен. Именно об этом я и говорю. Была сила и воля государства. И народ был объединен и нацелен на восстановпение страны. Все понимали, что это нужно и стране и *им.* А насчет того, что было бы "если бы им в голову вдалбливали что "все пропало, мы все умрем, нас предали, ни чего не получится"-то, я думаю, что этого тогда не могло быть по той простой причине, что таких фактов просто не было и говорить было не о чем. Другими словами, тогда сосотояние народа было *после Победы,*(и никаких "пропало", "предали" не было), а сейчас после поражения и продолжающегося развала.




> Хм... а как все мечтали при "меченом": "сейчас как развернусь, как заработаю бабла". Теперь число желающих заниматься собственным бизнесом уже не носит поголовный характер.


Кто мечтал-тот развернулся. Кто хотел работать, как работал-тот продолжал работать. Тут кому как повезло. "Желание заниматься собственным бизнесом уже не носит поголовный характер". Да и никогда не носило. В любой стране мира бизнесом занимается насколько процентов населения.
 А какое отношени имеет "меченый", как Вы его называете, к нынешним, путинским, зарплатам и пенсиям?



> Если амеры стали рекомендовать французам не подписывать контракт, то видно наши что то интересное замыслили.


Вряд ли французы пойдут на поводу у амеров. А что там наши задумали-я думаю, они и сами толком не знают.



> Приводил же официоз сколько хотят иметь, а вот для чего... Нужного количества кораблей ордера для их сопровождения у нас нет и ЕМНИП не предвидится. Получается их планируют использовать  для задачи НЕ ударного характера.


Наверное, для маневров.

----------


## Redav

> Эти говяжьи страдания имеют какое-то отношение к тому, что я написал?


Только к этому
_И во времена "мишутки -меченного", как Вы его называете, тоже говорили о реформировании и тому подобным вещах. И были и тогда те, кто поддержиал, во всяком случае на словах, те "реформы",..._
как продолжение, что "реформаторы" выбрали "покусочное" сокращение армии.




> Тут Вы неправы, т.к. "те кто согласился гробить свои подчиненные структуры" вовсе не стали никем. Они ничего не потеряли. Шапошников, думаю, не бедствует, ...Их интересы лежат в совсем иной, как мне кажется, области.


Может Вы и правы. Наверно для Шапошникова было верхом мечтания подняться по служебной лестнице и стать Президентом Партнерства «Безопасность полетов» /структуры по большому счету ни кому не нужной/  :Rolleyes: 




> Я имею в виду не способ, которым Сталин решал те или иные проблемы, а то, что у гос-ва была определенная цель и она была достигнута.


Как нам достигнуть той же цели не используя те же способы, но за тот же срок?




> Т.е. Вы говорите о том, что у нашей страны нет цели на ближайшие 20 лет? Интересное наблюдение.


Вы можете назвать цель /национальную идею/, которая объединила бы всю страну?




> ... Другими словами, тогда сосотояние народа было *после Победы,*(и никаких "пропало", "предали" не было), а сейчас после поражения и продолжающегося развала.


После Победы проблем было выше крыши, но было идеологическое обеспечение поддерживающее моральный дух народа. 
Поражение?  :Eek:  Развал в головах... ИМХО с большим трудом, но останавливается, кое-где уже остановлен.




> ... Да и никогда не носило.


Наверно мы с вами видели разных людей... 




> А какое отношени имеет "меченый", как Вы его называете, к нынешним, путинским, зарплатам и пенсиям?


Не смог и не принял правильное решение... Вместо вывода из кризиса привел Державу к развалу.

----------


## timsz

> Нет, не про 45-ый, а именно про 65-ый год. Я же ясно написал. Насчет " не скулили, не клянчили льгот и уважения, а поднимали страну из руин." Согласен. Именно об этом я и говорю. Была сила и воля государства. И народ был объединен и нацелен на восстановпение страны. Все понимали, что это нужно и стране и *им.* А насчет того, что было бы "если бы им в голову вдалбливали что "все пропало, мы все умрем, нас предали, ни чего не получится"-то, я думаю, что этого тогда не могло быть по той простой причине, что таких фактов просто не было и говорить было не о чем. Другими словами, тогда сосотояние народа было *после Победы,*(и никаких "пропало", "предали" не было), а сейчас после поражения и продолжающегося развала.


Вообще ситуация в 1945 и 1985 была совершенно разная. Даже сравнивать не стоит. Но если попытаться, то получается следующее.

Во-первых, надо сразу отметить, что строить на пустом месте гораздо проще, чем перестраивать и модернизировать. Проще в том смысле, что результат получается гораздо более заметный, и нет груза прошлого, что дает возможность использовать все передовое.

То есть, если в чистом поле появился дом, то это сразу видно. Его не было, и вот он есть. А если дому увеличили в два разу этажность (для чего пришлось практически заново строить и имеющуюся часть) то как был дом, так он и остался. Изменились только частности. В 80-х об этом говорили как об интенсивном и экстенсивном путях развития.

Это все к тому, что оценка того, что за 20 лет сделали, должна опираться на цифры, а не на субъективные ощущения, которые в таких случаях всегда обманывают.


В 1945 году мы имели разрушенную экономику, но динамика была позитивной. Было много свободной мобильной рабочей силы, был большой спрос и маленькое предложение. Эти факторы всегда обеспечивают большой подъем экономики. Поэтому еще не факт, что ростом тех 20 лет стоит гордиться. Помнится, в школе нам объясняли (тем же тоном, что и говорил о преимуществах социализма), почему ФРГ за это время добилась большего.

Не было большого и принципиального отставания в технологиях. Хотя даже тогда, когда нужда заставила, был скопирован B-29, несмотря на принципиальную возможность построить носитель самим. Но надо было быстро и гарантировано.

Еще был общий враг и реальная угроза ядерной войны. Это позволяло мобилизовать большие ресурсы без особых затрат. Вообще был большой эмоциональный и идеологический подъем. Это была страна победителей.


А что было в 1985? Экстенсивный путь развития себя исчерпал - все, что можно, уже было построено. Но производительность труда была низкой. Планирование экономики было таким, что в одних отраслях был кризис перепроизводства, а в другой - страшный дефицит. Но никакого перераспределения ресурсов не происходило - все так же в магазинах приходилось радоваться туалетной бумаге, электрички Москва-Рязань пахли колбасой, а склады продолжали затариваться ненужными товарами.

Это неэффективное производство должно кроме всего было кормить огромную армию и имперские амбиции. И при том стоимость разработки нового вооружения постоянно увеличивалась и требовала все больше научных кадров. То есть, страна все больше работала на оборону и все меньше на нужды населения.

В ряде отраслей было существенное отставание. И, что самое плохое, это отставание увеличивалось и становилось непреодолимым. Прежде всего это касалось электроники и компьютеров. Наши так и не смогли сделать даже полноценного 286 процессора.

(Кстати, уже как-то подзабылось слово "эмбарго". А ведь еще в начале 90-х под эмбарго попадали даже 386 процессоры. Это к тому, чтобы поразмыслить на досуге о том, что бы было, если бы эмбарго осталось.)

Идеология к тому моменту была совсем прогнившая. Уже как аксиома звучало с экранов, что хорошая жизнь не совместима с честной работой. Желающие жить хорошо нещадно клеймились, но на подсознание уже четко засела формула хорошей жизни. Когда идеологический пресс ослаб, это вырвалось на свободу. Инженеры стали людьми второго сорта. Популярный анекдот говорил, что если отец инженер, то нельзя смеяться над чужим горем, а Аркадий Райкин вызывал смех фразой "плюют, как на простого инженера" (примерно). Конечно, все воспринимали это как шутку, но в каждой шутке есть... Да и вряд ли будет кто смеяться над чем-то совсем оторванным от жизни.


В общем ожидать ни с того, ни с сего в 1985 году бурного роста сопоставимого с послевоенным или послереволюционным как-то странно.

Кроме того, большинство людей, когда пытается оценить результаты сделанного, сравнивают то, что получилось с тем, что было. А надо сравнивать не с тем, что было, а с тем, что было бы, если бы ничего не делали. Но для этого надо очень хорошо разбираться в вопросе, да и то слишком много неизвестных.

Кто знает, может очень хорошим результатом надо считать, что Россия не распалась на 100 удельных княжеств с ядерным оружием. Иногда не умереть - это уже большое достижение.

----------


## Carrey

Оффтопик...




> Вы можете назвать цель /национальную идею/, которая объединила бы всю страну?


Уж не классовое ли общество предполагается? Пока всё идёт к тому, по пути пост-капиталистического развития (мне, из Европы, это хорошо видно) - властная верхушка + тонкая прослойка причастных, пользующихся всеми благами + быдло. Собственно, не плохо (т.н. "средний класс", частная собственность и т.д.) - если бы не невозможность перехода по классам в направлении от низших к высшим. Так что я лично за "левую", социальную политику, но без "совковых" перегибов.

Чем плох СССР, но по-умному - как нац.идея? Плановая экономика, госбез, ОБХСС, режим доступа информации и прочие необходимые элементы государственности в комплекте. Кто против? И почему?




> Как нам достигнуть той же цели не используя те же способы, но за тот же срок?


Можно за день. Посадить на Красной площади к празднику дюжину-другую нуворишей на кол -остальные попритихнут и задумаются, не выгоднее ли зарабатывать на жизнь себе и своим близким собственным трудом а не отниманием у других и перепилом доступного бабла (читай - пролезанием к кормушке, властной вертикали, стремлением занять должность позволяющую контролировать ресурсы/финансы и т.п. "цивилизованное" бандитство). Не хотите публично (конвенции и проч.) - повзаимствуйте (нынче модно взаимствовать) опыт Моссада.

СССР сдох от неверного планирования экономики (то ли 286-ые виноваты, то ли методики расчётов всё-таки были не те), от излишнего блеска в глазах политических рабочих (т.е. заидеологированности), от дураков у власти (ну, это вечная проблема России, как и плохие дороги). Если Россия будет продолжать путать материаловедение с нанотехнологиями, туризм с космонавтикой, маневры с обороной - население будет кормить чужие армии.

PS: проблема Китая решается на раз бетонной стеной с заградительной полосой перед и за ней + сетка "П-100" по длине общей границы. Не думаю, что их оборудование выйдет дороже Мистраля.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вообще ситуация в 1945 и 1985 была совершенно разная. Даже сравнивать не стоит. Но если попытаться, то получается следующее.
> 
> Во-первых, надо сразу отметить, что строить на пустом месте гораздо проще, чем перестраивать и модернизировать. Проще в том смысле, что результат получается гораздо более заметный, и нет груза прошлого, что дает возможность использовать все передовое.
> 
> То есть, если в чистом поле появился дом, то это сразу видно. Его не было, и вот он есть. А если дому увеличили в два разу этажность (для чего пришлось практически заново строить и имеющуюся часть) то как был дом, так он и остался. Изменились только частности. В 80-х об этом говорили как об интенсивном и экстенсивном путях развития.
> 
> В общем ожидать ни с того, ни с сего в 1985 году бурного роста сопоставимого с послевоенным или послереволюционным как-то странно.
> 
> Кроме того, большинство людей, когда пытается оценить результаты сделанного, сравнивают то, что получилось с тем, что было. А надо сравнивать не с тем, что было, а с тем, что было бы, если бы ничего не делали. Но для этого надо очень хорошо разбираться в вопросе, да и то слишком много неизвестных.
> ...


Вроде как обобщающий взгляд  30-летнего поколения на пройденный путь развития некогда супердержавы СССР и "независимого" государства РФ.
timsz,уважаемый.Не стоит все так упрощать.Примеры с домом не катят.
Он даже построенный останется пустым по простой причине-строить в первую очередь на пустом месте следовало-бы коммуникации и всю прочую инфраструктуру без которой ваш дом в скором будущем придет в негодность...
Далее о предложенным Вами, революционном методом сравнения,сразу возник вопрос  а откуда известно то что мы еще не сделали???! С чем сравнивать-то?? Да,уж....

----------


## alexvolf

> Оффтопик...
> 
> 
> 
> Уж не классовое ли общество предполагается? Пока всё идёт к тому, по пути пост-капиталистического развития (мне, из Европы, это хорошо видно) - властная верхушка + тонкая прослойка причастных, пользующихся всеми благами + быдло. Собственно, не плохо (т.н. "средний класс", частная собственность и т.д.) - если бы не невозможность перехода по классам в направлении от низших к высшим. Так что я лично за "левую", социальную политику, но без "совковых" перегибов.


Крутой взгляд из Европы не оставляем без ответа.Это кого Вы там обозвали быдлом? Осторожнее надо быть со словами если вы "лично за левую социалистическую политику".А то можно подумать абсолютно другое...

----------


## timsz

> Далее о предложенным Вами, революционном методом сравнения,сразу возник вопрос  а откуда известно то что мы еще не сделали???! С чем сравнивать-то?? Да,уж....


Да о том и речь, что сравнивать нечего.

С жаром поговорить о том, что сделали тогда и не сделали сейчас можно. И на митингах хорошо пойдет. Только не надо в это самому верить. Нечего сравнивать.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да о том и речь, что сравнивать нечего.
> 
> С жаром поговорить о том, что сделали тогда и не сделали сейчас можно. И на митингах хорошо пойдет. Только не надо в это самому верить. Нечего сравнивать.


 Если по уши сидеть в одном болоте,то сравнивать его с другим действительно не стоит.Два слова о митингах,если Вы забыли.Как известно-Весь энтузиазм трудовых подвигов  советских людей рождался
именно на митингах.Покричали здравицы в честь ВКП(б) и тов Сталина и вперед-на метрострой с отбойным молотком и кайлом норму выработки давать... С портфелем по стройке ходили три человека начальник,прораб и десятник.Когда на одного рабочего в СССР стало семеро с ложкой тогда производительность труда начала падать,кроме того профсоюзы вместо того что-бы бороться за стимуляцию труда рабочего класса предпочитали распределять между собой круизные путевки в Индию и по средеземноморью.Так,что и сравнивать есть что...

----------


## timsz

> Если по уши сидеть в одном болоте,то сравнивать его с другим действительно не стоит.


Да сравнить можно что угодно. Даже молоток с северным сиянием. И сделать далеко идущие выводы можно. 




> ... Весь энтузиазм трудовых подвигов  советских людей ...


Это, кстати, тоже особенность двух двадцатилеток. После войны люди шли на подвиг, а в 80-ые надо было хорошо делать будничную работу. А народ по-прежнему гнали на подвиги.


Впрочем, это уже очень далеко от Мистраля и авианосцев.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да сравнить можно что угодно. Даже молоток с северным сиянием. И сделать далеко идущие выводы можно. 
> Это, кстати, тоже особенность двух двадцатилеток. После войны люди шли на подвиг, а в 80-ые надо было хорошо делать будничную работу. А народ по-прежнему гнали на подвиги.
> Впрочем, это уже очень далеко от Мистраля и авианосцев.


 И каков же итог прошедших занятий ППР?
 Если будем  трудиться как сейчас, то лет через двадцать, думаю возможно будет спустить на воду первый авианосец если его заложить на стапеле в 2010г. Ну,а ежели  с трудовыми подвигами и воодущевленные принятым политическим решением по строительству авианосца то, думаю за пятилетку без всякого сравнения он вступит в строй.Тем более сейчас,после прошедших выборов нового президента на Украине открываются возможности большие создания корпорации(как угодно- совместного предприятия, концессии и т.д.) на Николаевском судостроительном заводе.Задел имеется...

----------


## timsz

> Ну,а ежели  с трудовыми подвигами и воодущевленные принятым политическим решением по строительству авианосца то, думаю за пятилетку без всякого сравнения он вступит в строй.


Это серьезно??

Сейчас не время для подвигов. Да и раньше не очень это воодушевляло, если посмотреть как постоянно сроки срывались.

К сожалению, очень много потеряно. Особенно квалифицированной рабочей силы и мотивации. Только на обучение лет пять придется потратить. А заставить работать 30 часов в сутки никакие лозунги не помогут. Тут Эйнштейн нужен.

Впрочем, не знаю, как дела в судостроении. Может, все не так плохо.

----------


## alexvolf

> Это серьезно??
> Сейчас не время для подвигов. Да и раньше не очень это воодушевляло, если посмотреть как постоянно сроки срывались.
> К сожалению, очень много потеряно. Особенно квалифицированной рабочей силы и мотивации. Только на обучение лет пять придется потратить. А заставить работать 30 часов в сутки никакие лозунги не помогут. Тут Эйнштейн нужен.
> Впрочем, не знаю, как дела в судостроении. Может, все не так плохо.


 timsz
Китайцы как известно не на пустом месте начинали,а квалифицированной рабочей силы и подавно не имели.А подиж за две пятилетки смогли не только полностью восстановить,но еще и модернизировать и перевооружить бывший наш авианосец,который в данный период уже проходит первый этап плависпытаний.А на Украине слава богу кадры судостроения в это непростое время сохранились...
Думаю так, если правительствам РФ-Украины удасться договориться,то работа 30 часов в сутки не понадобится,устроит нормальная рабочая смена без всякой штурмовщины.Было-бы желание руководителей государств.Интеграцию проводить намного легче с предприятиями бывшего СССР чем суваться с далеко идущими планами неизвестно к кому..

----------


## timsz

Если речь идет о десантном вертолетоносце, то его еще надо спроектировать. Сколько это займет времени, и какой получится результат - вообще непонятно.

----------


## alexvolf

> Если речь идет о десантном вертолетоносце, то его еще надо спроектировать. Сколько это займет времени, и какой получится результат - вообще непонятно.


  Проект в настоящий период сложности не вызывает.Это вам не на логарифмической линейке считать и не на кульмане чертить как в начале 80-х.Выдвигаются ТТТ и вперед за компьютер-вплоть до различных вертуальных испытаний.ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННЫХ НАРАБОТОК хватает и некогда существующие ПЛ крейсера-вертолетоносцы с развитой системой наступательного и оборонительного оружия тому подтверждение. 
Французский Мистраль может по технологии сборки (или чего там?) превосходит наше судостроение,но на мой взгляд это не является первостепенным значением для выбрасывания довольно крупных средств налогоплательшиков на ветер.Деньги- то чай не с небес падают,их народ государству отдалживает.Я уж не говорю,о создании рабочих мест и подготовки отечественных спецов.Ежели так продолжать катить дела дальше,как это было в конце 90-х -скоро молодежь забудет что собой обозначает  ШЛИЦ и для чего он нужен ...

----------


## timsz

Я не в курсе. Мне кажется, что несколько лет на это потребуется минимум, но утверждать ничего не буду, чтобы не смешить знающих людей.

----------


## Redav

> Проект в настоящий период сложности не вызывает. ...


 :Biggrin:  за юмор +100

_Что нам стоит дом построить, нарисуем - будем жить_ (с)

----------


## alexvolf

> за юмор +100
> 
> _Что нам стоит дом построить, нарисуем - будем жить_ (с)


 Redav
 Вообще -то я не юморист,и то что Вы приняли за юмор вполне реальные вещи только смотря с какой стороны и под каким углом на это смотреть.Главное чьими глазами.Если госп.Чубайса и Ко,то боюсь,что у нас не только подвижек в нанотехнологии,но скоро и флота не будет(скептис...)
Измельчал ВПК.А все почему? Политика достаточности во главе угла-два-три новых танка-УРА! Четыре самолета-УРА,УРА! Новая ПЛ-троекратное УРА! Смогли,осилили наконец...
Кризис с банковской системой преодолели,кошелки нуворошей отечественных слава богу не похудели...Но,до флотских дел опять руки не доходят.Может на очередном Совбезе кулаком по столу постучать?Так нет...Много иных дел.Госпожа Клинтон пригласила поучаствовать в совместном проекте ПРО.Защищать стало быть надобно Европу,а то она сама себя не защитит (от кого?).Впрочем все это - "в жизни мимолетные моменты-разве мы в этом виноваты?"...

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> ...то что Вы приняли за юмор вполне реальные вещи только смотря с какой стороны и под каким углом на это смотреть.Главное чьими глазами. ...


Уважаемый alexvolf
Пожалуйста для моего лучшего понимания Вашего мнения и возможной аргументации в вопросах судостроения поясните про свой уровень компетенции в этой области. Выберите в качестве ответа один из ниже предлагаемых вариантов
1. мимопроходящий
2. интересующийся любитель
3. учащийся по одной из специальности судостроения /укажите специальность/
4. работник судостроения
5. руководящий сотрудник судостроения
6. руководитель судостроительной компании

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf
> Пожалуйста для моего лучшего понимания Вашего мнения и возможной аргументации в вопросах судостроения поясните про свой уровень компетенции в этой области.


 Началось...Не зря написал о командирском тоне.Не спится однако,всяки-разны мысли гуляют  
Redav,уважаемый отвечать на Ваш опросник не намерен.Вы бы еще попросили меня "для лучшего понимания" выложить анкетные данные,личный номер и автобиографию  на форуме.
Несколько слов об "уровне компитенции в вопросах судостроения". Ранее я уже писал,что отношения к судостроению не имею и что?Или Вы хотите, чтобы на ваши посты Вам отвечал  тов.Высоцкий?...Лично я во многом не согласен с Вашими аргументами высказанными по данной теме,в этой ветке-будьте Вы хоть командующий КЧФ.Прочитав интервью начальника ГенШтаба в отношении приобретения французской посудины я и с ним не согласен.Привести аргументы -ПОЧЕМУ?... Не поленитесь  прочитать всю тему "Зачем современной России авианосец"  с самого начала...

----------


## Redav

> Началось...


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! 
за юмор + 100
В Вас столько пафоса, нравоучений, указаний, букв, а итог - пшик. Стучите дальше кулаком по столу.

_На встрече выпускников школы Марья Ивановна внимательно рассматривает сидящего на "камчатке" и обращается к нему
- Товарищ генерал, смотрю и не узнаю... кто Вы?
- Марьиванна, это же я... Вовочка!
- Ты же был балбес балбесом, ни чего не знал...
- И знать ни чего не желаю, но что б к утру все было исполнено - рявкнул Вовочка и грохнул кулаком по парте..._
 :Biggrin: 

ИМХО если бы так же легко и просто можно было спроектировать и построить вертолетоносцы на любом из наших судостроительных заводах, то мы бы горя не знали. :Cool:

----------


## alexvolf

> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! 
> за юмор + 100
> В Вас столько пафоса, нравоучений, указаний, букв, а итог - пшик. Стучите дальше кулаком по столу.
> 
> [ИМХО если бы так же легко и просто можно было спроектировать и построить вертолетоносцы на любом из наших судостроительных заводах, то мы бы горя не знали.


Спасибо и Вам дорогой товарищ Redav за оценку моей скромной работы и за подписанную мою аттестацию.Трудно знаете-ли в последнее время живется без нравоучений...
 А что касается букв в моих посланиях,то их ровно столько -скольким располагает русскоязычная клавиатура компа...За анекдот спасибо,как раз для некоторых деятелей Генштаба.
Далее по существу-А кто говорил уважаемый,что спроектировать и построить вертолетоносец легко? Где это Вы прочитали.?У меня в посте
черным по белому написано "Проект в настоящий период сложности не вызывает".Почему? Да просто на смену логарифмическим линейкам и целой бригаде (а может и дивизии) чертежников и технологов пришли компьютеры с различным софтом имеющим всяческие прибамбасы, навороты, легко за секунды решающие сложные вычисления по сопромату и т.д. и т.п. но это далеко не значить что все в этом деле  легко и просто,но начинать свой проект пусть не авианосца,хотя-бы вертолетоносца  когда-то надо...Или опять пойдем по пути, который некогда начертил( высказал) Сергей Борисович- наши телевизоры конкуренции зарубежным не составят,поэтому от их выпуска мы отказываемся и переходим к заключительной фазе сосредоточив все на нанотехнологии назначив руководителем этой области -"золотого" экономиста господина Толика Чубайса...Вот так вот! (Или снова получилось много букв?...)

----------


## Nazar

> Проект в настоящий период сложности не вызывает....


Это Вы на основании чего так считаете? Вы в курсе что у нас практически полностью утерена кораблестроительная школа и тот-же несчастный Стерегущий вымучивался с миру по нитке и так и остался неполноценной боевой единицей?
У Вас все так просто, компьютеры все далают, человек сидит пальцем в носу ковыряет. В последнее время, наши ЦКБ очень успешно освоили утилизацию, но никак не строительство.

----------


## alexvolf

> Это Вы на основании чего так считаете? Вы в курсе что у нас практически полностью утерена кораблестроительная школа и тот-же несчастный Стерегущий вымучивался с миру по нитке и так и остался неполноценной боевой единицей?
> У Вас все так просто, компьютеры все далают, человек сидит пальцем в носу ковыряет. В последнее время, наши ЦКБ очень успешно освоили утилизацию, но никак не строительство.


Уважаемый Nazar
Да.в курсе... И неоднократно об этом писал,в частности о том что СКБК
вместо судовых котлов занимается котлами для ЖЭКов,ЦМКБ "Алмаз"
строит прогулочные катера (слава богу хоть параллельно занимается ПСКР для ФПС).Хорошо помню Ваши сообщения по этой теме,в частности о положении дел в Невском ПКБ...
Однако мне одно непонятно, где  Вы усмотрели в моих постах,  "все так просто,компьютеры все делают..." и далее по тексту.Возможно так,что мои слова не правильно воспринимаются сообществом.Поэтому,с Вашего разрешения позволю себе выразить коротко все о чем писал по данной теме...
1) Нужен современной РФ авианосец? -Ответ- Однозначно ДА.Аргументы
В 2002г. такие страны как Бразилия,Чили,Аргентина начали проведение переговоров с представителями различных международных судостроительных фирм о заключении контракта на строительства авианосцев.Китай, Индия и Япония  заявили о своей программе строительства авианосцев.Китай публично высказался о принятии на вооружение флота в 2010г авианосца водоизмещением 55 тыс.тонн.
Италия заключила контракт на строительство десантного универсального
авианосца с полным водоизмещением 27 тыс.тонн.Против авианосца для своих ВМС не возражает Турция-готова купить бывший в эксплуатации.

П.С. Продолжу позднее -

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый Alexvolf
Возможно не правильно Вас понял, если чем-то задел, приношу свои извинения.
Просто видимо эту фразу 


> Проект в настоящий период сложности не вызывает.Это вам не на логарифмической линейке считать и не на кульмане чертить как в начале 80-х.Выдвигаются ТТТ и вперед за компьютер-вплоть до различных вертуальных испытаний.


воспринял слишком буквально.

----------


## Морячок

И охота же была вам 23-го в форуме дискутировать...  :Smile:  Кстати - с праздником всех спорщиков!
Если же "по теме" - то скажу следующее.
1. Надеяться на ЧСЗ я бы не стал - хотя бы потому, что пока на нём будет строиться гипотетический авианосец, на Украине пройдут следующие выборы и к власти придет "баба с калачом на голове". И построенный авианосец "уплывёт" по стопам "Варяга" - в лучшем случае. 
Есть еще множество причин возражать "против" - политические риски этого варианта неприемлемо высоки, а отдача - неочевидна. 
2. Разработка нового проекта "с нуля" не представляется столь уж необходимой - сохранился проект 1143.7, в "коробке" которого можно было бы разместить современные электронику и вспомогательные механизмы. В сущности, американские "Нимитцы" представляют из себя "коробку" проекта середины 70-х годов, но в каждом новопостроенном обновлялась "начинка". Только последний из них строится по радикально переработанному проекту - "Буш", если не путаю. Но и то, эта "переработка" на боевые качества никак не влияет - изменения относятся к строительной механике корабля.
Однако - строить такой корабль НЕГДЕ. См. п.1
3. Та попытка "подмены" понятий, что происходит сегодня  - "вместо авианосцев будут вертолетоносцы!" - представляется более чем спорной, что и вызывает негативную реакцию у людей, адекватно воспринимающих действительность. 
Реально стоящие перед флотом задачи - прикрытие районов развертывания своих ПЛАРБ и противодействие АУГ и ПЛО противника - эти "Мистрали" решить неспособны. Нахрена они, в таком случае??? - это корабли совсем иного класса и назначения - которого для российского ВМФ не предусматривается никакими действующими военными доктринами!  согласно "Военной доктрине", у России нет противников, для борьбы с которыми следует использовать такие дасантные корабли. Да и, возникни они в одночасье - я не понимаю, каким образом эти "Мистрали" можно использовать без прикрытия авианесущей группировкой?? не говоря уж даже про тривиальную группу сопровождения, которой тоже нет!
Вот потому "протесты" американцев имели больше ритуальный смысл, нежели практический - они прекрасно понимают, что наличие "Мистралей" в российском ВМФ принесет ему больше вреда, чем пользы, отняв деньги от постройки реально необходимых кораблей. А потому - "Мистрали" будут проданы России!

----------


## Carrey

> Это кого Вы там обозвали быдлом?


Возможно, я не вполне доступно выразился. Я имел в виду отношение правящей прослойки к электорату/налогоплательщику, а никак не моё отношение. Сужу исключительно по приходящим из России по разным каналам новостям. Пока что, рядовой трудяга - явно не герой дня, и население продолжает получать неверные ориентиры для личностного роста. Да хоть свежий пример с Олимпиадой - околоспортивные чиновники-гниды тычут спортсменам о недопустимости незавоевания золота, разглагольствуют о развитии спорта в стране и т.д... Применительно к десантному кораблю, чтобы не соскакивать с темы - опять же высокоумные рассуждения, вместо того, чтобы собрать горсть специалистов, дать им от государственных щедрот сколько пожелают (в разумных пределах), и - я уверен - они выдадут проект. А другие специалисты - построят. Если им не будут мешать.
А любые рассуждения на тему "всё похерено, разворовано, специалисты кончились, не сможем" и т.п. - почему-то воспринимаются как попытка оправдать жиреющий административно-чиновничий аппарат, а не как аргументы в пользу взаимствования (причём по-дорогому).
Если народу изо дня в день говорить "Вы без нашего руководства не сможете гвоздь забить! Мы для вас разработаем нормативы, методики, технологии забивания гвоздей, закупим уже разработанное оборудование за рубежом, сравним, сделаем заключение о пригодности" и т.п. - конечно, народ будет себя ощущать быдлом.
Помнится, ещё при Союзе, начинал с приятелями трудовой путь на конвейере СЗТА/ВЭФ... Так на работу ходили, как на праздник. В обеденный перерыв по цехам ходили, таращили глаза на станки, беседовали с рабочими... Старались работь на совесть. Причём не припоминаю, что бы от нас кто-то этого особенно требовал. А сейчас что? С каким чувством идёт на работу обычный человек труда? С каким чувством взирает на стоянку тачек руководства перед проходной? Вот потому и быдло.
Покупать вертолётоносец "Мистраль" в данный момент - важнее или выгоднее, чем построить, наконец, ангары для всех самолётов на службе ВВС?

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый Alexvolf
> Возможно не правильно Вас понял, если чем-то задел, приношу свои извинения.
> Просто видимо эту фразу 
> воспринял слишком буквально.


Уважаемый Nazar
Не за что извинятся,мы ведь дисскутируем на форуме,на котором как известно действует принцип ПЛЮАРИЗМА,который кстати не задевает,а наоборот -обогащает знания.
Я извиняюсь,что не закончил начатую мысль- было срочное дело...
Если не надоел никому-продолжу.

 Спрашивается,а зачем вдруг в 21-м веке всем этим странам вдруг понадобились авианосцы,которые относятся к наступательным
 видам оружия? Ответ простой.Экономика этих стран бурно развивается и рано или поздно надо будет бороться за оставшиеся ресурсы
на планете.Иными словами причина чисто политическая.
Авианосец как известно самый дорогой корабль ВМС.К примеру авианосец "Гарри Трумэн" обошелся американским налогоплательщикам
в 4,5 млрд.долларов (по ценам 1998г).Строить авианесущие корабли в 70-80-х годах могли позволить себе лишь две супердержавы
СССР и США.К сожалению политика Горбачева и последующий развал Союза ССР,затем недальновидная политика Президента РФ Ельцина
привели к тому,что мы имеем сейчас.

 Далее давайте вернемся на 30 лет назад и посмотрим сколько лет понадобилось судостроительной промышленности СССР для того, чтобы 
построить ТАКР "Новороссийск" на стапелях Николаевского завода (ЧСЗ).Как известно указанный корабль был заложен 30.09.1975г
спущен на воду 26.12.1978г.Ходовые испытания начаты 29.01.1982г,Госы- с 12.04.1982г.Приемный акт подписан Комиссией под руководством 
замкомандующего КЧФ контр-адмирала Старожилова 14.08.1982г без всяких замечаний.Итого начиная от закладной доски до сдачи корабля 
флоту понадобилось всего семь лет.Причем в этот период быдо решено много практических задач,с которыми ранее советское судостроение 
не сталкивалось и не имела опыта.Вслед за первым,на том же заводе,26.12.1978г  был заложен второй ТАКР "Баку".Его спуск на воду состоялся
 31.03.1982г.в самый "застольный брежневский период".Государственные испытания начались с 22.06 1987г во времена Генсека Горбачева.
Помимо всего прочего,ТАКР"Баку"  был оснащен самой передовой на тот момент радиоэлектронной аппаратурой.Все это к слову,можно сказать для справки...

Теперь предлагаю вернуться из прошлого в настоящее.Возникает вопрос для того чтобы реализовать проект отечественного ТАКР(можно и универсального вертолетоносца) Что мы имеем и чем располагаем? Имеем многое,пусть и с устаревшим оборудованием-перечисление основных и смежных заводов займет много времени.Чем располагаем-разрушенными связями с производственной базой некогда братских республик Союза.Огромными финансами,которые бегают туда-сюда у господина Кудрина и за которыми не уследишь,мощным лобби (в том числе по последним данным в МО) которое навязывает руководству страны крайние меры по заключению контракта с французами и некогда мощной судостроительной базой в Питере,Северодвинске и ДВ,которые
 необходимо реконструировать (не избежав при этом больших затрат).Однако делать это надо,если трезвыми глазами смотреть в завтрашний день.Задача непростая,в связи с нацпроектами и приоритетами-что строить в первую очередь-мост на о.Русский, транссибирскую магистраль,скоростные жд дороги и т.д. и т.п.Как говориться ВСЕ НАДО и НЕМЕДЛЕННО.А деньги? 
Они у 30 миллиардеров которые сами их просто так в оборонку, не приносящую прибыли вкладывать не будут,следовательно нагибать их должно государство в рамках закона (Это вопрос к законодателям-ГД РФ).  
Далее о самом проекте,в частности о том,о чем Вы уважаемый Владимир написали.Действительно,кад  ровый вопрос очень существенен,многое потеряно... (в лучшие времена на ЦКБ трудилось 1500человек),но восполнимо как за счет своих спецов так и приглашенных "рюриковичей". Наработки по корпусам думаю сохранились где-нибудь в архивах 1-х отделов.Самое главное начать,а рулевых проекта назначать не менеджеров-проходимцев с тайным желанием "погреть руки",
а людей любящих страну,свой народ и море.Тогда и получим современный флот,о строительстве которого высказывался Президент РФ Медведев на встрече с тихоокеанцами.Еще большая надежда  в осуществлении проекта на понимание этой проблемы со стороны нового Президента Украины и помощь братского народа Украины
Как то верится в хорошее.Вот такой пафос...

----------


## Nazar

> Покупать вертолётоносец "Мистраль" в данный момент - важнее или выгоднее, чем построить, наконец, ангары для всех самолётов на службе ВВС?


А у нас что, наблюдается недостаток в ангарах, капонирах и ЖБУ?
Туда скоро ставить нечего будет :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Дык, учитывая сообщения на Форуме о гниющих неукрытых "дровах", да пресловутую историю с килями 29-х... Хорошо, если ангаров достаточно.

----------


## timsz

> Вот такой пафос...


Извините, но кроме пафоса ничего и нет. Все предложения - не реализуемая ненаучная фантастика.

----------


## alexvolf

> Извините, но кроме пафоса ничего и нет. Все предложения - не реализуемая ненаучная фантастика.


timsz,уважаемый
Кстати о птичках и прочих обитателях леса...
Вы мою персону случайно не с кем не путаете? Фамилия моя  далеко не Медведев...

----------


## timsz

> timsz,уважаемый
> Кстати о птичках и прочих обитателях леса...
> Вы мою персону случайно не с кем не путаете? Фамилия моя  далеко не Медведев...


Не понял. Типа страна не выдержит двух мечтателей? Это только из кремлевских может остаться только один. А в России с мечтателями никогда проблем не было. Проблемы с реалистами.

----------


## alexvolf

> Не понял. Типа страна не выдержит двух мечтателей? Это только из кремлевских может остаться только один. А в России с мечтателями никогда проблем не было. Проблемы с реалистами.


Давайте не будем блудить-флудить. Тема касается авианесущих
посудин. У Вас есть дальнейшие конкретные соображения или как?

----------


## timsz

> Давайте не будем блудить-флудить.


Согласен.



> Тема касается авианесущих посудин. У Вас есть дальнейшие конкретные соображения или как?



Доктрину надо смотреть.

А вообще, если вести активную внешнюю политику, нужно иметь возможность высадки экспедиционных сил. Чтобы делать это эффективно,  нужны вертолетоносцы. Насколько важно иметь их прямо сейчас - не знаю. Но по-любому, если еще самим четыре строить, а потом и осваивать - это надолго. Может, наоборот, уже опаздываем.

По поводу покупки у Франции вместо создания своего могут быть три "нормальные" причины:

1. Время - если нужно срочно.
2. Деньги - скорее всего купить французский будет дешевле, чем создавать свой.
3. Политика - возможно покупка даст важные политические дивиденды.

Чем руководствуется руководство - не знаю. Возможно, и другими, "ненормальными" причинами.

Сомнения насчет того, что спроектировать можно быстро, не исчезли, а наоборот. Можно сравнить с временем проектирования самолетов. Это лет пять при том, что у нас гораздо лучше с авиастроением (поправьте, если не так), и ничего такого, в чем не было бы опыта, мы не делаем.

Кроме того, подозреваю, что проектирование корпуса - это только начало. Потом этот корпус надо наполнить содержимым, которое, все до последнего выключателя в туалете надо тоже включить в проект. Ничего принципиально сложного в этом нет. Просто много-много-много работы.

----------


## Redav

_МОСКВА, 24 фев - РИА Новости. Россия планирует купить у Франции технологии для строительства вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль" на российских верфях, заявил начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации генерал армии Николай Макаров.

"Чтобы создать такой корабль в России, необходимо некоторое количество лет, поэтому мы хотим купить технологию этого корабля, чтобы выпускать подобные корабли у себя в России", - сказал Макаров в интервью телеканалу RT.

Он подчеркнул, что в Военно-морском флоте нет кораблей подобного класса - российские большие десантные корабли где-то в 3-4 раза меньше "Мистраля". "Это не только десантный корабль - его многофункциональность очевидна: это и вертолетоносец, и штабной корабль, и десантный корабль, и госпиталь, и просто транспортный корабль, и любую новую функцию ему придать очень легко в самые короткие сроки", - сказал Макаров.

Более того, отметил он, при своих размерах "Мистраль" очень экономичен: российский десантный корабль, который в четыре раза меньше "Мистраля", съедает в три раза больше топлива.

Десантный вертолетоносный корабль-док "Мистраль", длина которого составляет около 200 метров, способен нести шесть вертолетов, четыре десантных катера или два судна на воздушной подушке, а также до 450 человек десанта.

По данным французских СМИ, стоимость вертолетоносца типа "Мистраль" составит от 400 до 500 миллионов евро. Ранее газеты сообщали, что вертолетоносец будет построен на верфях STX France (бывшие верфи "Шантье де Атлантик") на Атлантическом побережье в городе Сен-Назер._
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100224/210691247.html

_ВИЛЬНЮС, 24 фев - РИА Новости, Ирина Павлова. Государственный секретарь Франции по европейским делам Пьер Лелуш, посетивший в среду с рабочим визитом Вильнюс, заверил президента Литвы Далю Грибаускайте в том, что если Франция продаст России вертолетоносец "Мистраль", то он будет без вооружения, сообщил журналистам по итогам их встречи пресс-секретарь главы балтийской республики Линас Бальсис.

Россия в ближайшее время даст окончательный ответ о возможности покупки одного такого вертолетоносеца и технологии для строительства в РФ еще около четырех кораблей этого класса. Десантный вертолетоносный корабль-док "Мистраль", длина которого составляет около 200 метров, способен нести шесть вертолетов, четыре десантных катера или два судна на воздушной подушке, а также до 450 человек десанта.
..._
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100224/210709314.html

----------


## muk33

> РЛЭ какого самолета "три-четыре книги формата БСЭ" /БСЭ - большая советская энциклопедия/?
> 
> 
> 
> Только молодежь к примеру у стариков уходящих в запас канючит СВЖ подписанное Кутаховым, а на "Воздушную навигацию" в современном исполнении по мере возможности... забивает большой и толстый. Старики все описали простым доступным для понимания языком, а нынешние напихали логарифмов для придания умности...


Всех более-менее современных : Су-30МК,-34, -27СМ

Для полета на вертолете из пункта А в пункт Б может быть, для подготовки программы полета (с применением) в современный ПНК недостаточно СВЖ времен Кутахова. А иначе будет забивание гвоздей микроскопом.

----------


## alexvolf

> Согласен.
> Доктрину надо смотреть.
> 
> А вообще, если вести активную внешнюю политику, нужно иметь возможность высадки экспедиционных сил. Чтобы делать это эффективно,  нужны вертолетоносцы. Насколько важно иметь их прямо сейчас - не знаю. Но по-любому, если еще самим четыре строить, а потом и осваивать - это надолго. Может, наоборот, уже опаздываем.
> 3. Политика - возможно покупка даст важные политические дивиденды.
> руководство - не знаю. Возможно, и другими, "ненормальными" причинами.
> Кроме того, подозреваю, что проектирование корпуса - это только начало. Потом этот корпус надо наполнить содержимым, которое, все до последнего выключателя в туалете надо тоже включить в проект. Ничего принципиально сложного в этом нет. Просто много-много-много работы.


 timsz
Вы читали посты уваж. Морячка.Человек кстати имеет высшее военно-морское образование и рассуждает далеко не "с кандочка"...
Но в связи с тем о чем Вы пишете у меня возникли существенные вопросы:
1)Какие-такие, позвольте Вас спросить экспедиционные силы РФ? (может я чегой-то пропустил и они созданы  в одночастие с приобретением Мистраля на основе французского легиона)???  
2) Что Вы подразумеваете под термином "активная внешняя политика"?
3) какие Политические девиденты можеть дать покупка Мистраля-?

----------


## Redav

> Всех более-менее современных : Су-30МК,-34, -27СМ


ЕМНИП "гуляющая" в инете РЛЭ СУ-27СК Кн 1 имеет 186 страниц. На формат тома БСЭ как-то не тянет  :Rolleyes: 




> Для полета на вертолете из пункта А в пункт Б может быть, для подготовки программы полета (с применением) в современный ПНК недостаточно СВЖ времен Кутахова. А иначе будет забивание гвоздей микроскопом.


Как бают люди оно конечно не было, только если в "кутаховской" сделать правку, т.е. дополнение по эксплуатации нового оборудования, то ей цены не буде, а нынешняя превратилась в "мозгоклюйку" не имеющей почти ни какой практической ценности.

Действительно кутаховской можно было гвозди забивать, а нынешнюю саму гвоздем проткнуть можно.  :Biggrin: 

В кутаховской можно было прочитать и понять особенности выполнения полетов в разных климатических и географических условиях разными видами авиации, а в нынешней только логарифмы водятся  :Cool:  Верно люди бают или врут поди и уменьшив объем кутаховского СВЖ в "новый крмикс" теоретики умудрились вместить все нужное и полезное для практиков?

----------


## timsz

> 1)Какие-такие, позвольте Вас спросить экспедиционные силы РФ? (может я чегой-то пропустил и они созданы  в одночастие с приобретением Мистраля на основе французского легиона)???


Вертолетоносца у нас тоже еще нет. Пусть знающие люди подправят, но, думаю, если Мистраль и будет в конце концов куплен, то в состав флота будет введен лет через пять. Кроме того, все равно с чего-то надо начинать.




> 2) Что Вы подразумеваете под термином "активная внешняя политика"?


Воспитание понимания у других, что, если надо, придем и надаем по мордам.




> 3) какие Политические девиденты можеть дать покупка Мистраля-?


Это вопрос тонкий. Что-то типа:
- закупка нашей продукции;
- уход с конкурирующих рынков;
- лояльность в грузинском вопросе;
- согласованная политика в Ираке;
- развитие сотрудничества.

Обсуждать детально пункты не стоит, это только направление мысли.




Вопрос ко всем.

Просветите насчет ордера. Что мешает включить вертолетоносец в компанию к "Кузнецову"?

----------


## alexvolf

> Вопрос ко всем.
> 
> Просветите насчет ордера. Что мешает включить вертолетоносец в компанию к "Кузнецову"?


timsz
 Термин "ордер",который Вы используете уже давно не применяется на флоте.Ордер- французское слово и обозначает буквально- ПРИКАЗ.
Например Ордер на арест и т.д.
В случае с авианосцем существует АУГ-авианосная ударная группировка,в которую обычно помимо авианосца включаются корабли охраны т вспомогательные суда.Если память не изменяет, то Типовая схема построения АУГ США в конце 70-х выглядела следующим образом-1 авианосец,2 фрегата УРО,многоцелевая ПЛ,1-2 разведовательных судна,1-2 танкера,1 транспортное судно (снабжения).Включение вертолетоносца ПЛО (CVS) в АУГ было в редких случаях,при этом усиливалось число кораблей сопровождения.
Думаю Уваж.NAZAR или Морячок дополнять более расширенно...

----------


## muk33

> ЕМНИП "гуляющая" в инете РЛЭ СУ-27СК Кн 1 имеет 186 страниц. На формат тома БСЭ как-то не тянет 
> 
> 
> Как бают люди оно конечно не было, только если в "кутаховской" сделать правку, т.е. дополнение по эксплуатации нового оборудования, то ей цены не буде, а нынешняя превратилась в "мозгоклюйку" не имеющей почти ни какой практической ценности.
> 
> Действительно кутаховской можно было гвозди забивать, а нынешнюю саму гвоздем проткнуть можно. 
> 
> В кутаховской можно было прочитать и понять особенности выполнения полетов в разных климатических и географических условиях разными видами авиации, а в нынешней только логарифмы водятся  Верно люди бают или врут поди и уменьшив объем кутаховского СВЖ в "новый крмикс" теоретики умудрились вместить все нужное и полезное для практиков?


Redav? вы внимательно читаете? Я не писал о Су-27СК (РЛЭ которого состоит не только из книги 1 (кстати меньшей по размеру). И он не относится к "современным". Это первое.
Особенности выполнения полетов в различных условиях не составляют суть воздушной навигации. Вам дать определение этой науки или сами поищете? И вообще с этой дискуссией - в курилку!

----------


## Redav

> ... Я не писал о Су-27СК (РЛЭ которого состоит не только из книги 1 (кстати меньшей по размеру). И он не относится к "современным".


Не писали. Вы начали с этого



> ...И РЛЭ современных самолетов - это три-четыре книги формата БСЭ. ...


потом по одним Вам ведомым критериям "сузили" до



> Всех более-менее современных : Су-30МК,-34, -27СМ


РЛЭ имеющая книгу 1 как минимум имеет книгу 2. Может их больше  :Cool:  тогда посвятите меня что написано в РЛЭ книга 3 по указанным Вами типах самолетов?

Готов согласиться, что про "три-четыре книги формата БСЭ" это не совсем удачно выбранное образное сравнение /оно коим образом НЕ служит каким либо негативным свидетельством Ваших авиационных познаний/




> Особенности выполнения полетов в различных условиях не составляют суть воздушной навигации.


Мной и НЕ заявлялось, что они составляют всю суть СВЖ, ВВЖ или воздушной навигации.




> И вообще с этой дискуссией - в курилку!


Со своим уставом в чужой монастырь не лезу. Считаете общению по этим вопросам место в курилке, то Вы наверно имеете возможность перекинуть туда этот наш разговор. Если, мной допущено нарушение, то прошу прощения, сделал это не умышленно.

----------


## Морячок

коллеги - я рискую вам показаться гундюком (впрочем, и себе тоже) - но кто-нибудь сможет мне объяснить, что имелось в виду??  :Eek:  
-------------------------------------------------
19:44 26/02/2010

МОСКВА, 26 фев - РИА Новости. Авианосный флот Военно-Морского флота России должен быть элементом единого зонтика ПВО и ПРО страны, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу главнокомандующий ВМФ РФ адмирал Владимир Высоцкий.

"Авианосный флот России должен быть элементом единого зонтика противоракетной, противовоздушной и противокосмической обороны и органично вписываться в его структуры", - сказал Высоцкий по окончании конференции, посвященной 100-летию знаменитого советского флотоводца Сергея Горшкова.

По его словам, сам по себе авианосный флот - это не авианосец. "Это мощное разновидовое ядро сил как общего назначения, так и элемент стратегических вооружений, позволяющих решать самый широкий круг задач", - сказал адмирал.

Однако в первую очередь, подчеркнул он, для нас актуальны вопросы противоракетной, противоздушной и противокосмической обороны.
------------------------------------------------------
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...211077974.html

----------


## Морячок

А вот это - уже "теплее"  :Smile: 
Если оценивать сроки готовности ТП - наверняка, используются советский "задел"... Я рад! Остается загадкой, правда, место постройки...
----------------------------------------------
19:49 26/02/2010

МОСКВА, 26 фев - РИА Новости. Головной российский авианосец может быть построен к 2020 году, заявил РИА Новости в пятницу главнокомандующий Военно-Морским флотом РФ Владимир Высоцкий.

"При благоприятном стечении обстоятельств, думаю, что к 2020 году корабль может быть спущен на воду", - сказал адмирал после окончания конференции, посвященной 100-летию знаменитого советского флотоводца Сергея Горшкова.

При этом он подчеркнул, что для строительства авианосца необходима Федеральная целевая программа, так как в рамках финансирования гособоронзаказа это сделать будет крайне сложно.
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100226/211078693.html
-------------------------------------------------------------
20:23 26/02/2010

МОСКВА, 26 фев - РИА Новости. Технический проект будущего российского авианосца будет разработан к концу 2010 года, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу главнокомандующий ВМФ РФ адмирал Владимир Высоцкий.

"По плану, к концу этого года мы получим технический проект будущего авианосца с основными тактико-техническими характеристиками. Затем начнется разработка рабочей документации", - сказал Высоцкий по окончании конференции, посвященной к 100-летию знаменитого советского флотоводца Сергея Горшкова.

По его словам, опытно-конструкторские работы уже ведутся.

Адмирал считает, что уже к 2020 году может быть построен и спущен на воду головной российский авианосец.

"При благоприятном стечении обстоятельств, думаю, что к 2020 году корабль может быть спущен на воду", - сказал Высоцкий.

При этом он подчеркнул, что для строительства авианосца необходима Федеральная целевая программа, так как в рамках финансирования гособоронзаказа это сделать будет крайне сложно.
---------------------------------------------------------
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100226/211083599.html

----------


## alexvolf

> А вот это - уже "теплее" 
> 19:49 26/02/2010
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 фев - РИА Новости. Головной российский авианосец может быть построен к 2020 году, заявил РИА Новости в пятницу главнокомандующий Военно-Морским флотом РФ Владимир Высоцкий.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> При этом он подчеркнул, что для строительства авианосца необходима Федеральная целевая программа, так как в рамках финансирования гособоронзаказа это сделать будет крайне сложно.
> ---------------------------------------------------------


Уважаемый Морячок
Заявление Высоцкого радости не прибавляет.Вспомните сколько было 
командующих флота и все делали громкие заявления.Впрочем претензий 
к персоналиям особых нет т.к. понятно,что флот с начала 90-х был поставлен на грань выживания.Обратите внимание на КАЛАМБУРЧИК СМИ- головной АВ может быть построен к 2020г,однако Федеральной целевой программы не существует.
Получается как в тосте директора в известном фильме Гайдая "...Имею возможность купить козу,но не имею желания. Имею желание купить дом,но не имею возможности..."

----------


## Морячок

Всё-таки - некоторая конкретика присутствует - а именно "техпроект". Это - достаточно продвинутая стадия разработки технической документации, значит, работы ведутся продолжительное время (стадии ЭП и ТЗ пройдены).
ФЦП... Два разумных аргумента "за" такой подход:
1. Бюджет постройки АВ "не вписывается" в плановые расходы МО.  
2. Для сооружения кораблей класса АВ необходима постройка нового судостроительного завода (или, как минимум - капитальная перестройка одного из существующих - но, не могу понять - какого? реально ни один непригоден для этой задачи), а эта задача "выходит за рамки" военного бюджета.
Кстати - на последнее "намекают" и предполагаемые сроки постройки, ибо 9-10 лет для постройки корабля представляются явно избыточными.

----------


## alexvolf

> Всё-таки - некоторая конкретика присутствует - а именно "техпроект". Это - достаточно продвинутая стадия разработки технической документации, значит, работы ведутся продолжительное время (стадии ЭП и ТЗ пройдены).


 Морячок
О техпроекте и финансовой стороне более менее ясно и  понятно.
Какой завод будет выбран для строительства АВ? Однозначно не французский.Думаю так, что один из Питерских или все-же ЧСЗ.Не знаю почему (скорее интуитивно) склоняюсь в сторону последнего.Возможно, что на встрече в Москве, 5 марта Президента РФ Медведева и Президента
Украины Януковича этот вопрос будет затронут,одновременно с вопросом по КЧФ ...

----------


## timsz

> ... кто-нибудь сможет мне объяснить, что имелось в виду??   ...
> ... Авианосный флот Военно-Морского флота России должен быть элементом единого зонтика ПВО и ПРО страны, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу главнокомандующий ВМФ РФ адмирал Владимир Высоцкий....


Возможно речь идет о включении авианосцев в систему обмена данными ПВО.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Кстати - на последнее "намекают" и предполагаемые сроки постройки, ибо 9-10 лет для постройки корабля представляются явно избыточными.


Американцы вроде как один авианосец 10 лет строят. Или мы, по Вашему мнению, опять "догоним и перегоним"? Истребитель пятого поколения у нас через 5 лет после первого взлета в войска пойдет, авианосец через 10 лет после.. после рисунка в автокаде.  :Smile: 

ЗЫ: разумеется, аналогов иметь не будет!  :Wink:

----------


## alexvolf

> Американцы вроде как один авианосец 10 лет строят. Или мы, по Вашему мнению, опять "догоним и перегоним"? Истребитель пятого поколения у нас через 5 лет после первого взлета в войска пойдет, авианосец через 10 лет после.. после рисунка в автокаде. 
> 
> ЗЫ: разумеется, аналогов иметь не будет!


Уважаемый RUS MK
Лозунг Хрущева "догнать и перегнать " Америку думаю  больше никто
из руководителей РФ повторить не решиться. Эстафету в этом вопросе передали коммунистическому Китаю -пущай догоняют,если смогут...
Далее об американцах.Действительно строительство второго АВ" Дж.Буш" типа "Нимиц" несколько затянулось.Срок сдачи флоту был намечен на 2008г.Однако следует учитывать,что это практически абсолютно новый корабль  и сроки строительства были увеличены до 5 лет против 3-х (АВ старого типа).Головной  АВ "Р.Рейган" был сдан флоту в намеченный срок в 2003г.(спуск на воду состоялся в 2001г).
В настоящее время ВМС США фактически  имеют в своем составе только CVAN (Attack Aircraft Carrier Nuclear propulsion) и далеко идущие планы по их использованию.Все CVA  выведены из состава флота и переданы на утилизацию,в музей и т.д.
 Может и нам стоит над этим подумать практически начиная с рисунков в
автокаде???

----------


## timsz

Станок ДиП появился задолго до Хрущева в 1932 году. С тех пор актуальность лозунга не изменилась. Хотя пора было бы уже над этим задуматься.

----------


## Redav

> ...С тех пор актуальность лозунга не изменилась. Хотя пора было бы уже над этим задуматься.


Программы по подготовке кадров для судостроения практически на завершающей стадии, Объединенная судостроительная корпорация имеется, то переходят к конкретике по оснащению ВМФ...
_Российские Вооружённые Силы должны стать более компактными, мобильными, боеспособными - мы это часто повторяем, - а долю современных вооружений в их оснащении следует увеличить до 70% к 2020 году. Это в полной мере относится и к Военно-Морскому Флоту страны, планы по обеспечению которого новой техникой мы рассмотрим сегодня. 

У нашего гражданского судостроения еще много нерешенных проблем, но все же оно уже производит современные, соответствующие мировым стандартам суда и морскую технику. Пример - спущенный сегодня на воду танкер ледового класса водоизмещением 70 тыс. тонн, электроходный с азиподным двигателем и двумя рубками, оснащенный оборудованием для работы в самых тяжёлых условиях Арктики. 

То есть, если надо - мы можем, в состоянии решать задачи любой сложности на самом современном технологическом уровне. Такой же качественный рывок нужно совершить и в военном судостроении. Абсолютно необходимо в самые сжатые сроки разработать долгосрочную программу его развития. Она должна опираться на объективные потребности Флота, учитывать задачи, которые перед ним стоят сегодня, или на базе прогноза возникнут в перспективе не менее, чем 30 лет. Это - как минимум. 

Безусловно, нельзя не принимать во внимание и реальные возможности государства по финансированию соответствующих проектов. А это значит, что в программе должны быть четко выстроены приоритеты. Причем, речь идет не только о том, чтобы спроектировать или даже спустить корабль на воду. Нужно просчитать все этапы его жизненного цикла: текущую эксплуатацию, ремонт и даже последующую утилизацию. 

Объединенная судостроительная корпорация - наш основной производитель морской техники - должна выстроить единую технологическую цепочку строительства и последующего обслуживания военных судов. 

Также совместно с Минпромторгом, Минобороны необходимо принять решения по оптимальной загрузке входящих в «ОСК» верфей и заводов как военной, так и гражданской продукцией. И под конкретные заказы - проводить их техническое перевооружение. При этом основной акцент надо сделать на выпуске серийной техники. Только так мы сможем добиться, чтобы бюджетные средства действительно приносили пользу, а не распылялись между многочисленными, но часто неэффективными проектами. 

Требуется провести и анализ нормативной базы, регулирующей создание военных кораблей, морского вооружения и техники, устранить имеющиеся в ней противоречия и анахронизмы. 

Еще одна серьезная задача - это повышение уровня локализации производства. Нет ничего, разумеется, плохого в том, что наши корабелы используют импортные технологии и комплектующие. Но в перспективе - я думаю, что все мы это прекрасно понимаем - нужно создавать отечественную современную компонентную базу, что позволит дополнительно загрузить смежные отрасли промышленности. 

Решая стратегические вопросы, уважаемые коллеги, мы не должны забывать и о текущих делах и проблемах. На фоне кризиса во многих других отраслях отечественное судостроение завершает год с весьма приличными результатами. По итогам января-сентября рост составит 74%. 

Тем не менее, ряд предприятий испытывает серьёзные трудности. И, конечно, ими нужно заниматься предметно. В этой связи могу сообщить, что буквально на днях мы выполнили наши обещания и обязательства перед Амурским судостроительным заводом: предприятию перечислено 1,9 млрд рублей для завершения работ по экспортному контракту. 

Кроме того, Минобороны разместит на этом предприятии дополнительные заказы общим объёмом до 3 млрд рублей. 

Объединенная судостроительная корпорация вплотную занимается обеспечением нормальной загрузки калининградского завода «Янтарь». Естественно, принимать решения о новых заказах будет легче, если «ОСК» сможет полноценно интегрировать это предприятие в свою структуру._
http://www.government.ru/gov/priorities/docs/8633/

Интересно, а гадалки знают какой завод лоббирует Главком ВМФ начавший пиарить идею с "персональным" финансированием программы постройки  авианосцев  :Cool: 
ИМХО не "Янтарь"  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

Газета "Взгляд" поместила небольшую заметку,которая посвящена предстоящему визиту Президента РФ Медведева во Францию 

                    1 марта 2010, 09:41

Дмитрий Медведев начинает свой официальный трехдневный визит во 
Францию. Программа его пребывания, сообщил помощник российского  президента Сергей Приходько, будет чрезвычайно насыщенной и 
разносторонней: глава России обсудит со своим французским коллегой 
Николя Саркози возможную покупку «Мистраля», энергетические вопросы и тему евробезопасности, а также что делать мировому сообществу с  Ираном. В понедельник начинается трехдневный визит Дмитрия Медведева во Францию. По словам помощника президента Сергея Приходько, программа  пребывания главы государства будет чрезвычайно насыщенной и разносторонней. 
«В рамках встречи будет обсуждено около 10 контрактов»Ожидается, что  после официальной церемонии встречи в Елисейском дворце Медведев проведет переговоры со своим французским коллегой Николя Саркози, по завершении которых главы двух государств ответят на вопросы журналистов.  На переговорах, заявил «Интерфаксу» помощник президента, стороны обсудят весь спектр взаимодействия двух стран. В частности, Медведев  поднимет вопрос покупки Россией французского вертолетоносца «Мистраль», однако никаких соглашений на этот раз подписано не  будет. Зато в рамках встречи будет обсуждено около 10 контрактов. «Это будут документы по банковскому сотрудничеству, по инвестиционному сотрудничеству, сотрудничеству в области энергетики, поставкам углеводородов, взаимодействию в области мирного атома, сотрудничеству в авиационной и космической области», – отметил  Приходько.

----------


## alexvolf

Очень хорошие фотографии сделанные итальянским фоторепортером
 David Cenciotti на борту АВ Нимиц.Стоит посмотреть...
http://cencio4.wordpress.com/tag/naval-aviation/page/2/

----------


## Redav

Мистраль в повестке дня за № 1  :Cool: 

_Москва. 1 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Россия и Франция начинают переговоры по поводу четырех кораблей-вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль", заявил президент Франции Николя Саркози. "Мы решили по поводу вертолетоносца "Мистраль", что начиная с сегодняшнего дня будут вестись эксклюзивные переговоры по этому вопросу: по поводу четырех кораблей типа "Мистраль", - сказал Саркози на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с президентом РФ Дмитрием Медведевым. Первый корабль, по его словам, будет построен на французской верфи._
http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=125944

----------


## timsz

Гарачий парень этот Саркази. Уже Рафали Бразилии "продал".

А сколько постройка одного Мистраля занимает времени?

----------


## Redav

> Гарачий парень этот Саркази. Уже Рафали Бразилии "продал".


торгуются... слова красивые говорят...

_ПАРИЖ, 1 мар - РИА Новости. Москва и Париж с понедельника, 1 марта, начинают эксклюзивные переговоры по четырем вертолетоносцам "Мистраль", сообщил президент Франции Николя Саркози на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с российским президентом Дмитрием Медведевым.

"Начиная с сегодняшнего дня будут вестись эксклюзивные переговоры по этому вопросу - по поводу четырех вертолетоносцев "Мистраль", - сказал Саркози.

"Мистраль" - это вертолетоносец, который мы будем создавать для России без военного оборудования", - отметил французский президент.

Он связал продажу России "Мистраля" с вопросом взаимного доверия между государствами.

"Я бы хотел, чтобы мы сказали, как можно говорить России, что нам нужна ваша поддержка для мира, для разрешения критических ситуаций в мире, но одновременно с этим мы вам не доверяем?", - сказал Саркози.

Президент РФ отметил существующую в отношениях между Францией и Россией атмосферу доверия.

"Упомянутый президентом Франции вопрос о "Мистрале" - это действительно один из тех вопросов, которые вызвали широкий резонанс, довольно разные мнения, но это символ доверия между нашими странами а, с другой стороны - возможность для нашей страны получить те объекты, которые сегодня у нас отсутствуют и которые бы мы хотели создавать в кооперации с другими странами", - сказал Медведев.

Он добавил, что разделяет мнение, что российская и французская стороны уже вступили в стадию эксклюзивных переговоров по этому вопросу.

"Рассчитываю на то, что эти переговоры завершатся успехом", - сказал президент.
..._
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...211637122.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> "Мистраль" - это вертолетоносец, который мы будем создавать для России без военного оборудования", - отметил французский президент.


А нафига нам круизный лайнер за полмиллиарда?  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> А нафига нам круизный лайнер за полмиллиарда?


Имеется в виду, что корабль после сдачи, будет дооборудован под собственные нужды и собственное оборудование. Только сильные меня сомнения, на этот счет, гложут :Rolleyes:

----------


## Carrey

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Умаодан
Интересно, а в Рунете такое есть? 8))))))

----------


## Морячок

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Умаодан
> Интересно, а в Рунете такое есть? 8))))))


Вопрос риторический...  :Wink: 

А корабли класса "Мистраля" обычно строятся года три. Ну, те что в России будут сооружаться - на год-два подольше. Первый, во всяком случае - наверняка. 
"Начинка" же... Уважаемый Nazar - ведь импортные "потроха" в любом случае не совместимы с отечественными РЭС (не говоря уж о том, что в отличие от "железной коробки" - НАТОвская электроника реальную ценность представляет). Поэтому, такой уж грандиозной ценности для нашего флота эти "Мистрали" не представляют. 
Ну и - остается пресловутый вопрос об их применении. Где-то "проскакивала" информация о том, что "Мистраль" может использоваться в качестве штабного корабля - пожалуй, единственно "видимый" вариант их использования. В этом случае, кстати становится понятной фраза Макарова (НГШ) о "втрое меньшей" стоимости эксплуатации - в сравнении с ТАКР, оно конечно...  :Rolleyes:  Но уж сильно смущает необходимость комфортного обустройства флотского начальства - в условиях, когда и командовать скоро нечем будет...

----------


## Nazar

> "Начинка" же... Уважаемый Nazar - ведь импортные "потроха" в любом случае не совместимы с отечественными РЭС (не говоря уж о том, что в отличие от "железной коробки" - НАТОвская электроника реальную ценность представляет).


А причем здесь я :Eek: , я это все знаю. Я сомневаюсь, что его дооборудуют до полноценного "боевого" состояния, в том случае, если хфранцузы его "голым" сдадут.
С Французами в плане РЭО, ВМФ работает уже давно, в частности с Томпсоном.
Вы же не думаете, что французы отдали бы нам РЭО, представляющее реальную ценность для НАТО, тем более Франция там "новенькая" ( или хорошо забытая старенькая ), что-бы такие решения самостоятельно принимать.

----------


## Морячок

> А причем здесь я, я это все знаю. Я сомневаюсь, что его дооборудуют до полноценного "боевого" состояния, в том случае, если хфранцузы его "голым" сдадут.
> С Французами в плане РЭО, ВМФ работает уже давно, в частности с Томпсоном.
> Вы же не думаете, что французы отдали бы нам РЭО, представляющее реальную ценность для НАТО, тем более Франция там "новенькая" ( или хорошо забытая старенькая ), что-бы такие решения самостоятельно принимать.


Именно это я и хотел сказать своим постом  :Smile:  Просто - Вашу реплику постарался "развить", отнюдь не оппонируя... Разве что - в очередной раз выражу недоумение по поводу "полноценного боевого состояния" (не в Ваш адрес, понятно) - что под этим подразумевается??? штабной корабль?

----------


## Redav

> А нафига нам круизный лайнер за полмиллиарда?


Зачем современной России авианосец ?  :Confused:

----------


## Myth

Хм, что-то планы по постройкам и закупкам наводят на некоторые мысли... Похоже, собираются создавать "группировку оперативного реагирования", а в перспективе и не одну. 
Сегодня Медведев полил воды на мельницу Саркази, ох не спроста это... да еще канцлера Германии собираются подключать... разыгрывается какая-то "европейская партия", на почве "европейской системы безопасности" (как повод).

----------


## alexvolf

> Хм, что-то планы по постройкам и закупкам наводят на некоторые мысли... Похоже, собираются создавать "группировку оперативного реагирования", а в перспективе и не одну. 
> Сегодня Медведев полил воды на мельницу Саркази, ох не спроста это... да еще канцлера Германии собираются подключать... разыгрывается какая-то "европейская партия", на почве "европейской системы безопасности" (как повод).


 О розыгрыше  "Европейской партии" было известно давно."Клуб друзей"...

----------


## [RUS] MK

А может они решили их закупить для оснаения создаваемой северной армии или как ее там.  :Smile:  Будет Мистраль во льдах.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> А может они решили их закупить для оснаения создаваемой северной армии или как ее там.  Будет Мистраль во льдах.


Не приспособлен Мистраль для Севера, максимум Балтика.

----------


## Myth

> Не приспособлен Мистраль для Севера, максимум Балтика.


А океаны? Атлантика, Тихий, Индийский?

----------


## Myth

> О розыгрыше  "Европейской партии" было известно давно."Клуб друзей"...


Без сомнений, но те же Франция и Германия, как показал конфликт с Грузией, не такие уж и друзья. Возможно, мне надо было сказать "очередная европейская партия" (в процессе).

----------


## reflex-yu

Продолжаеться старая игра в  Национальный проэкт.Суть его в организации привлекательных ,а в действительности неосуществимых дел,как то дешёвое жильё,всеи бабам по мужику ну и такие же благо глупости.Покупка Мистраля начало проэктирования авианосца ,или как там его обзывают комплексом- всё это в одном ряду.Ни Мистраль ни Авианесущий комплекс(с каким понтом название придуманно-тут по дешёвке не проскочешь) не нужны ни флоту ,как он есть сейчас,ни власти,которой конфронтация с Западом-смерти подобна-деньжата и семьи все там,всё это звенья простенькой игры.Ну до смешного простой.Большое как известно видиться издалека-но мы то внутри и на нас это фуфло расчитано.Подовсё это безобразие выделяються весьма солидные ,настоящие деньги.Пока проэктируем авианосец ну так можно навариться и это всё законно.Ичто там получиться ну никого не волнует ,ребята кормяться с бюджета- а как по другому.Просто так нельзя,а тут работа великая-ну и деньжата нехилые.Ну Мистраль-получиться построить у себя деньги огребут хозяева верфей,не получиться ну кто то другой.Ни то ни другое не надо всерьёз власти ,но элиты(слово то какое придумали-раньше этих субъектов по другому величали) надо кормить .Вот и всё.

----------


## Nazar

> А океаны? Атлантика, Тихий, Индийский?


Атлантика центральная, южная, но базироваться ему где-то надо. На 99% местом дислокации будет Балтика, да и к командующему поближе, в смысле личной яхты. :Biggrin:

----------


## Myth

> Атлантика центральная, южная, но базироваться ему где-то надо. На 99% местом дислокации будет Балтика, да и к командующему поближе, в смысле личной яхты.


Хе-хе, согласен. :) Не зря же поговаривают, что типа "штабным" будет. А вот остальные... все 4 на Балтике просто не поместятся. Парочку наверняка во Владик отправят. А вообще, если исключить "яхту", то трех хватило бы, наверное - Атлантика, Тихий, Индийский. С Индийского до Средиземного рукой подать. Это три группировки с АУГ, типа "сил быстрого реагирования". Морская пехота с авиаподдержкой. Только на чем-то еще танки надо доставлять.

----------


## alexvolf

> Атлантика центральная, южная, но базироваться ему где-то надо. На 99% местом дислокации будет Балтика, да и к командующему поближе, в смысле личной яхты.


Уважаемый Nazar
 Прямо в точку.Более того 99,5% что Балтика.Гибкость  маршрута Питер-Калининград для переброски кого или чего нибудь в непредвиденной ситуации и охрана морского газопровода.В " ревущих  сороковых" Атлантике сей плавучий дом боюсь просто потонет...

----------


## Myth

> Покупка Мистраля начало проэктирования авианосца ,или как там его обзывают комплексом- всё это в одном ряду.Ни Мистраль ни Авианесущий комплекс(с каким понтом название придуманно-тут по дешёвке не проскочешь) не нужны ни флоту ,как он есть сейчас,ни власти,которой конфронтация с Западом-смерти подобна-деньжата и семьи все там,всё это звенья простенькой игры.Ну до смешного простой.


Существуют на много более простые способы "освоения бабок". 
Что касается политики, то закупка у французов - это не конфронтация, скорее наоборот. ;) Это ближе к консолидации. Вот что на данный момент Россия может предложить Европе в плане системы безопасности конкретно, кроме предложений (читай - бумаги)? Гарантировать ядерный удар по стране, в которой базируются террористы или "стране-обидчику"? Нечего. Нет "предмета" военно-политической консолидации. А так, имея даже одну такую группировку, Россия может предложить предметное участие в общеевропейсой системе безопасности. Так что никакой конфронтации. Хотя, ни кто не обещает, что эти силы не могут отстаивать собственные интересы России, но это все между строк.

----------


## Myth

> Уважаемый Nazar
>  Прямо в точку.Более того 99,5% что Балтика.Гибкость  маршрута Питер-Калининград для переброски кого или чего нибудь в непредвиденной ситуации и охрана морского газопровода.В " ревущих  сороковых" Атлантике сей плавучий дом боюсь просто потонет...


Сомневаюсь, что французы планировали их только по ла-маншу гонять.

----------


## Nazar

> Сомневаюсь, что французы планировали их только по ла-маншу гонять.


У Французов интересы несколько южнее чем Ла-Манш  :Wink:  и выше на Север они очень редко поднимаются.

----------


## Myth

> У Французов интересы несколько южнее чем Ла-Манш  и выше на Север они очень редко поднимаются.


Вот я и говорю, потонуть в Атлантике не должен. :) Кстати говоря, льды подтают, появятся интересы и в доступной Арктике. Причем, у очень многих. А тут интересы России затрагиваются напрямую. И вот тут уж надо заранее позаботиться, чтобы было чем эти интересы защищать и чтобы с нами предпочитали дружить, а не надеяться отобрать силой. Иначе, мы все чаще будем слышать слова, вроде: "Россия обладает слишком большими природными ресурсами, чтобы распоряжаться ими в одиночку" (если не ошибаюсь, Кандализа Райс) Там еще было про шантаж природными ресурсами и т.п.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот я и говорю, потонуть в Атлантике не должен. :) Кстати говоря, льды подтают, появятся интересы и в доступной Арктике. Причем, у очень многих. А тут интересы России затрагиваются напрямую. И вот тут уж надо заранее позаботиться, чтобы было чем эти интересы защищать и чтобы с нами предпочитали дружить, а не надеяться отобрать силой. Иначе, мы все чаще будем слышать слова, вроде: "Россия обладает слишком большими природными ресурсами, чтобы распоряжаться ими в одиночку" (если не ошибаюсь, Кандализа Райс) Там еще было про шантаж природными ресурсами и т.п.


Те кто будет за это бороться, в первую очередь США, Англия, Китай, Канада, на Мистраль без улыбки даже смотреть не будут. Корабль такого класса, будет невозможно эффективно использовать для защиты наших интересов в этом регионе, для этого нужны полноценные АУГ или хотя-бы боеспособный флот состоящий из ТАКР, БПК и ПЛА, МА берегового базирования, в том числе ракетоносная, элементарная разведка МА ( на СФ нет ни одного самолета, в составе МА предназначенного для выполнения воздушной разведки ), разведка МА СФ не существует фактически с 1992 года.
С элементарных вещей надо все восстанавливать, а не с покупки ненужных флоту судов,( именно так, кораблем у меня его язык назвать не поворачивается ) поддержки экономики Франции и так далее.

----------


## SergM

Да... с Мистралью с этой....как и с инновациями... очень знаете ли печальные ассоциации она -"мистраль" навевает своими этими затеями - что на них только покойников потом и будут туда-сюда возить.
Это я к тому что... в наш церковный приход в 2х остановках электрички от границы Москвы уж года 3-4 как тому повадилась ездить по выходным-праздникам одна и та же группа нищих-побирушек. Колоритная знаете ли такая команда сплочённая больше чем наполовину молодёжная - молодёжь до 25 лет, и бабушки с ними. Сейчас весь приход наш их старается хоть как-то мелкими и незатейливыми подачками хоть как-то подкормить. Суть этой истории в том, откуда к нам приезжает эта сплочённая давняя и безнадёжная команда молодых безнадёжных нищих. Приезжает по благословению тамошнего своего священника. Что вызывало долгое время неудовольствие священства нащего прихода. Вызывало, пока не убедились - что, да деваться там людям некуда - разве что дружно всем построиться и мотануть в Бразилию, например, - там-то им с голоду по крайней мере умереть точно не дадут - а элементарно накормят, оденут, пристроят детей и домочадцев и поселят в приличном жилье. Я им это говорил - да куда ж им собраться - да и где набрать денег на дорогу. Ну так вот - подхожу к самой сути истории непосредственно связанной и  "мистралью", и с "инновациями" этими самыми грёбанными. Благословил заезды нищих обитателей в наш приход священник одной из старых нищих деревень расположенной непосредственно рядом с одной из многочисленных нынещних Дач Президента РФ, это той, что размещена в местности называемой Завидово, как раз точно на границе Тверской и Московской областей. Безнадёга, нищета там полнейшие. То есть - все приезжающие являются не таджиками, не армянами, не индусами и не цыганами. Вовсе нет! Это такие же, как мы с вами, как нынешний и прошлые президенты РФ, как проживающие в Лондоне олигархи - граждане РФ - по рождению. Просто - угораздило же их родится в 20-21 веке в Тверской и Московской областях в деревнях, окружающих одну из многочисленных Дач Президента РФ. Вот с дества, с рождения, можно сказать - ну фатально не повезло тут родиться. Фатально - не повезло! Ну просто безнадёжно не повезло этим гражданам РФ родится в деревне, окружающей Дачу Президента РФ в Завидово. Не повезло - и всё ! Ничего не попишешь - ничего не исправить. Вся жизнь - насмарку сразу. Ничего нельзя исправить-поправить. Вот родился в Завидодо - это сразу приговор. Жизнь будет мучительной и недолгой. Мама - одиночка -22 летняя на вопрос про "детское пособие матери одиночке" отвечает - "да, есть такое пособие, спасибо царю-батюшке, уж и не знаем как благодарить-то за такое пособие" - 270 руб/месяц пособие на ребёнка матери одиночке в Тверской губернии. Но только забрать-то его - надоть за ним в райцентр из деревни ехать, в ноги чиновнику кланяться. А дорожка -то знаете сколько щас стоит, чай как в Москве, дороже самого пособия будет. Нет уж, мы лучше сюда к вам, за милостынькой съездим, авось с дочуркой и ещё одну зимку поживём-домучаемся. Спасибо - добры люди подмогнули - дровишек подбросили. А-то зарплатка то у меня в детсаду, единственном на всю округу, тыщи 3-4 - больше не дают, да и за ту ругают, дескать - зажрались мы совсем. Да и дома-то у нас деревенские - старые сгнили, а у кого и погорели совсем - вон Толя(имена реальные), вишь стоит 15-летний - на нём бабка-больная парализованная в доме разваленном, да братьёв-сестер дошкольников штуки 4, от своих померших родителей, да и от соседских-спившихся. Вон - Неля стоит 17-летняя, как я - мать-одиночка - ох, не приведи, господь - у ней прошлой зимой дом сгорел, вот страх-ужас-то. Спасибо, нашлись добры-люди богаты строители - балок- вагончик старый после дачной стройки - то окраине деревни бросили - там они и живут, да не одна она, а с ещё парой бабок-погорелок деревенских. Так и живём - спасибо, Господи. А часть деревни-то нашей - так крутые-то выкупили - там такие-то дворцы-хоромы построили, спаси Господи, этажа 2-3, только не видно ничего, заборы громаднючие, собаки страшенные воют, туда лучше и днём не ходить - мы боимся. Хорошо - там зимой - и нет никого, не живёт там никто. Зимой тут только мы счастье наживаем. А и то - работы никакой нету, одно - кому свезло - дачи энти сторожить-охранять от нас же, чтоб мы там яблоко не стырили, да кирпич какой не припрятали.
Так и живём.

Ну-дать - у президента РФ-то дач-то таких - немеряно. Он же ж- не то, что какой вшивый-поганый презинет США, панимаешь - с одной дачей его дохленькой - Кэмп-Девиде, панимаешь. Нет. У нашего панимаешь-то таких Дачей - то - не перечесть, у царей небось меньше было раз в несколько. Это, окромя, этой счастливой - в Завидове, то рядом же ж совсем - на Валдае - чем не Дача президента Рф. Да ничем не хуже ж. А ещё ж есть в Подмосковье ж ещё - ж Мариаенгоф, кажись - это где, под Можайском, или Звенигородом?  А ещё Дача на Красной Поляне - на Чёрном море. А ещё Дача  - под Красноярском. А ещё, говорят, строят на Дальнем Востоке Дачу?  Что нам США с их одной жалкой Дачей в Кэмп-Дэвиде? Нам - США не указ. У нас же все задачи нынешней власти и государства - успешно и победно решены! Ведь так же? Правильно, товарищи? Осталась только одна-единственная ! нерешённая задача, вставшая перед нашей страной, народом и государством - "Выигать Следующую Олимпиаду!" Ведь правильно, товарищи?  Ведь все остальные задачи народа-государства - все прочие темы нышей страны нынешним=прошлым руководством нашей страны ведь полностью успешно решены? Ура, товарищи, Ура! Можно продолжать строить Дачи Президента РФ по всей стране и закупать "менструали" десятками! 
(P.S. Где только они экипажи на эти "менструали" наберут к 2020 году? Боюсь, что к 2020 году - этим возникнут очень большие проблемы. В Завидове - они точно экипажи не наберут - там гораздо раньше всё население вымрет. В Моске? Дак - нет, в Москве тоже не получиться уже к тому времени. Нынешние 5-7 лет смертность в Москве аккуратно стабилизировалась на отметке 10 000 покойников в месяц. Ну хоть - по статистике покойников в шоу-бизнесе возьмите - хоть за прошлую неделю, хоть за прошлые 2-3года.  Этак - аккуратно - 10 000 покойничков - в месяц. И всех, понимаешь ли надо похоронить. Одни проблемы. Москва все кладбища переполнила - некуда, а везут - и везут, не остановишь. Что делать? А - в прошлом месяце допетрили - Московская область - градоначальник Громов - задолжала Москве -градоначальник Лужков - за прошлый год - по субсидиям пенсионерам на электрички - пару миллиардов. Ну так - сообразили ж ! Нашли ! Какая смекалка у русского человека - Московская область продала Москве поля под новые кладбища свежих московских покойников как раз на сумму долга. Отлично! Все проблемы решены. Только с комплектацией экипажей "менструалей" всё же могут быть проблемы. Экипаж военного корабля из покойников формировать крайне сложно и неудобно. Хотя таким кораблям даже название другое придумали, совсем поэтичное, даже лучше, чем "менструаль"  - "Летучий Голландец". Ах, вон оно что - хитро, хитро, прям с кладбищ будут команды подбирать.)  С новым годом., товарищи - Ура!.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Многа букаф, а смысл один - все гавно, в самом верху тем более, спасай Россию! СССР не вернуть. Пора перестроить уже свое отношение к этому, либо постить свои размышления на сайтах КПРФ, товарища Миронова или каких нибудь социал-христиан. Если каждый начнет персонально замеченную им социальную несправделивость увязывать с покупкой военной техники, то позволю напомнить - мы уже такое проходили в конце 80-х - начале 90-х, хорошо помню постперестроечные статьи про "Буран", про то сколько мы тратим на космос и оборону, а жрать нечего, и где мы оказались спустя всего лишь 10 лет? Продали то что было за копейки на металлолом, на основе того же "Варяга" китайцы изучили технологию строительства авианесущих кораблей и скоро начнут их шлепать пачками, а мы дошли до того, что не в состоянии даже вертолетносец построить, для того и покупаем, чтобы могли построить завтра авианосец.

----------


## Nazar

> для того и покупаем, чтобы могли построить завтра авианосец.


Сергей, эта покупка никак не поможет развить, или хотя-бы вернуть на прошлый уровень, нашу школу кораблестроения.
Даже если их начнут строить у нас, максимум появятся рабочие места, а в целом ситуация будет как в автопроме, БМВ в Калининграде производим, а свои машины строить не умеем.
Да и не даст он никакого базиса для строения авианосца, для этого нужна четко поставленная задача, постройка производственных мощностей и очень большое финансирование.

----------


## Myth

> Те кто будет за это бороться, в первую очередь США, Англия, Китай, Канада, на Мистраль без улыбки даже смотреть не будут. Корабль такого класса, будет невозможно эффективно использовать для защиты наших интересов в этом регионе, для этого нужны полноценные АУГ или хотя-бы боеспособный флот состоящий из ТАКР, БПК и ПЛА, МА берегового базирования, в том числе ракетоносная, элементарная разведка МА ( на СФ нет ни одного самолета, в составе МА предназначенного для выполнения воздушной разведки ), разведка МА СФ не существует фактически с 1992 года.
> С элементарных вещей надо все восстанавливать, а не с покупки ненужных флоту судов,( именно так, кораблем у меня его язык назвать не поворачивается ) поддержки экономики Франции и так далее.


Мистраль, конечно, не для Арктики но кто сказал, что это всего лишь единичный корабль, который типа должен ходить в одиночку? Как единица оперативной морской группировки с функциями штабного корабля - почему нет? В составе группировки тот же АУГ + соответствующие корабли сопровождения. В Арктике там десанту высаживаться на льдины вряд ли придется. Разве только на плавучие базы-вышки. :) 
На счет постройки мистралей у нас, ну это почти "китайский метод". :) Освоил технологии и вперед, свои производить на новом уровне (и на новом оборудовании). Слишком много потеряно за прошедшее время, в том числе и технологических "заделов", что-то приходится начинать с нуля - вот тут и можно опереться на чужой опыт. Те же БМВ калининградские, высоко ценились, так и выпускались они не на отечественных автопромовских производственных ресурсах, да и с работниками строго. Вот тут и выбор, либо оставаться с устаревшим автопромом, либо учиться строить машины не хуже БМВ.

----------


## Nazar

Строительство десятков автозаводов, выпускающих иностранные машины, хоть на йоту развило отечественный автопром?
Сдается мне что нет. То-же будет и с Мистралем, но хочется надеяться на обратное.

----------


## SergM

Альтернативному Сергею.
Ась?! Простите, что мне послышалось такого забавного ?
Варяг? А что это такое? "Варяг"? Слово-то какое-то странное-иноземное... Могет быть,- где спросим в Тверской губернии, аль - в Костромской - что есть "Варяг"? И причём тут индусы?
А про "Буран" - кто что слышал? Где это? Это литературное произведение - или название станции?

А.В. Суворов. (которому по всей Швейцарии памятники расставлены): "Минута - решает исход сражения. Потерянный день равен проигранной войне. Упущенный месяц определил крушение империй."
И про инновации - специально для современных олигархов с российским паспортом: "Пуля - дура, а штык - молодец".
Это на основании тогдашнего своего замера (эксперимента) - заряжение тогдашнего ружья под единственный выстрел -  любой европейской или турецкой-Османской армии, одиново разбитых армией под личным командованием Суворова, занимало от 5-до 10  минут и требовало до 150 элементарных ручных операций.  Это - специально от главнокомандующего, гражданина России А.В. Суворова со швейцарских памятников - специально - для российского гражданина 21 века олигарх-инноватора М.Прохорова, чем-то тоже занимающегося постоянно в Швейцарии. Специально. Вручить лично в руки. Страшно секретным пакетом. А также и для альтернативного Сергея. Честь имею кланяться.

----------


## Chizh

Это уже околофилософский флейм.

Вроде как СССР как и Российской Империи давно нет. Но желание мыслить великодержавно осталось.

ИМХО,
Мистраль это современный корабль и его покупка для нужд нашего флота лично для меня выглядит вполне положительно.
Покупать готовое решение значительно дешевле чем развивать свое направление без гарантии на успех. 

Денег в крайние годы на всевозможные "перспективные" оборонные проекты было выброшено предостаточно. Сдается мне что наше МО наконец решило рассмотреть западных разработчиков, коль отечественные потеряли потенцию. Это рынок.

----------


## SergM



----------


## alexvolf

> Это уже околофилософский флейм.
> Вроде как СССР как и Российской Империи давно нет. Но желание мыслить великодержавно осталось.
> ИМХО,
> Мистраль это современный корабль и его покупка для нужд нашего флота лично для меня выглядит вполне положительно.
> Покупать готовое решение значительно дешевле чем развивать свое направление без гарантии на успех. 
> Денег в крайние годы на всевозможные "перспективные" оборонные проекты было выброшено предостаточно. Сдается мне что наше МО наконец решило рассмотреть западных разработчиков, коль отечественные потеряли потенцию. Это рынок.


Chizh
А что плохого в том,что русские люди имеют желание мыслить великодержавно.Слава богу Россия это не острова Фиджи.
Далее насчет того куда истратить деньги налогоплательщиков? Против самой покупки ведь не кто не возражает.Вопрос в другом- почему именно французский Мистраль?Риторический вопрос- США как известно предлагала всему миру купить у них выведенный из состава флота СVA 63 Китти Хок-почему бы не купить его как готовое изделее?Китай купил у нас,мы у Америки.Все логично т.к. известно политпослание предыдущего и настоящего правительства США о том,что они РФ не считают более своим возможным противником и госпожа Клинтон даже пригласила РФ поучаствовать в совместной работе над европейской ПРО-ПВО.

----------


## Chizh



----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> А что плохого в том,что русские люди имеют желание мыслить великодержавно.Слава богу Россия это не острова Фиджи.


Для великодержавного мышления нужно иметь основания. К сожалению или к счастью современная Россия это не СССР. Нужно четко осознавать свое место в мире и учиться в нем жить, в современных условиях.




> Далее насчет того куда истратить деньги налогоплательщиков?


На современные вооружения для армии. Если эти вооружения французские не вижу ничего плохого.




> Против самой покупки ведь не кто не возражает.Вопрос в другом- почему именно французский Мистраль?


Не знаю.
Про это надо спрашивать руководящих чинов в МО.




> Риторический вопрос- США как известно предлагала всему миру купить у них выведенный из состава флота СVA 63 Китти Хок-почему бы не купить его как готовое изделее?


Зачем он нам?
Американский авианосец может хорошо работать и служить в американской же военной машине, начиная от снабжения и сервиса, через системы вооружения, заканчивая авиационной группой приспособленной для катапультного старта.

Мало купить авианосец, к нему нужно строить мощную инфраструктуру и готовить много специалистов.




> Китай купил у нас,мы у Америки.Все логично т.к. известно политпослание предыдущего и настоящего правительства США о том,что они РФ не считают более своим возможным противником и госпожа Клинтон даже пригласила РФ поучаствовать в совместной работе над европейской ПРО-ПВО.


ИМХО, нужно пользоваться приглашением.

----------


## SergM

увы и в этом пояснении мнения некого "чижа" содержиться явное противоречие со здравым смыслом, так как и в самом важном мнени "чижа". А именно :
 - если "плохо", что Россия мыслит "великодержавно", то совсем непонятно - почему тогда одновременно "хорощо" - что Россия закупает "менструали". Ибо если не иметь "великодежавных мыслей", то зачем тогда закупать этот "стратегический океанский вертолётоносец" -"менструаль"? 
Перейдём к простым примерам, что продемонстрировать несложную логику здравого смысла, разжевать её так сказать в том смысле, чтобы "чиж" понял - где тут у него странный парадокс наметился в рассуждениях.
Ну например:
Скажем - зачем "менструаль" скажем - Гондурасу? Не нужен ведь? Не нужен. А всё потому - что Гондурас не имеет "великодержавных мыслей" столь неприятных "чижу". Ну так  и почему тогда "плохо" что Россия имеет "велкодержавные мысли", если хорошо то, что она в отличие от Гондураса - эти "менструали" закупает пачками?
Нет, тут надо как-то определиться - или хорошо не иметь "великодержавных мыслей" - и не закупать тогда "менструлей" - вариант 1. Или холрошо иметь "великодержавные мысли" - и закупать "менструали" - вариант 2. 
Другого здравый смысл не позволяет.

----------


## alexvolf

> Для великодержавного мышления нужно иметь основания. К сожалению или к счастью современная Россия это не СССР. Нужно четко осознавать свое место в мире и учиться в нем жить, в современных условиях.


Следует заметить,что у Вас присутствует дипломатическое начало... 
Прекрасное умозаключение-обтекаемое как раз для аппарата Лаврова.
Надеюсь,что лично Вы уже осознали свое место в мире.А куда ж податься остальным гражданам РФ? На Фиджи? Или продолжить Осваивать новое политическое мышление Горбача типа "продадим все за панюшку тобачка" или политэкономический  курс Кудрина-Чубайса типа
"чего у нас нет -купим за границей народ расплатиться"...

----------


## Nazar

*SergM*
Поспокойней уважаемый. На личности не переходим и обороты сбавляем.

----------


## Carrey

> Кстати говоря, льды подтают, появятся интересы и в доступной Арктике. Причем, у очень многих. А тут интересы России затрагиваются напрямую. И вот тут уж надо заранее позаботиться, чтобы было чем эти интересы защищать и чтобы с нами предпочитали дружить, а не надеяться отобрать силой. Иначе, мы все чаще будем слышать слова, вроде: "Россия обладает слишком большими природными ресурсами, чтобы распоряжаться ими в одиночку" (если не ошибаюсь, Кандализа Райс) Там еще было про шантаж природными ресурсами и т.п.


http://rusrand.ru/public/public_263.html >>
http://www.rusrand.ru/text/Nov_technologii.pdf

стр.56:
Чем же утратившая, казалось бы, статус сверхдержавы современная Россия мешает сегодня цивилизации Запада? Попытаемся установить эти препятствия по максимально широкому спектру параметров цивилизационного существования (табл. 3)...
стр.64:
*Параметр №12: Ресурсный*
*Содержание препятствия:* 
Россия обладает мощнейшим в мире ресурсным потенциалом. Эти ресурсы не ограничиваются полезными ископаемыми. Имея в виду перспективу грядущих глобальных вызовов, актуализируется значение других компонентов ресурсообеспечения — запасов пресной воды, экологически чистых зон, незаселенных территорий. Ресурсно Россия даже сильнее совокупно рассматриваемого Запада. По представлению западных политологов, европейская часть цивилизации Запада на сегодняшний день энергетически зависима от Российской Федерации. Россия сегодня способна разыгрывать по отношению к Западу карту энергетического шантажа. Бесспорно, сама по себе ставка на сырье, ввиду возможности диверсификации сырьевых потоков и технологической смены укладов, стратегически бесперспективна. Однако при сочетании с высокими технологиями и инновационной политикой российские ресурсы могут оказаться в итоге решающим фактором глобального геополитического противостояния. Поэтому при сохранении в руках Российского государства существующего у РФ ресурсного потенциала риски реализации западного проекта существенно повышаются.
*Концепт решения по преодолению препятствия:*
Разрушение системы естественных монополий. Моментный переход российских ресурсов в руки иностранного капитала. Установление системы международной энергетической безопасности, при которой сырьевые ресурсы национальных государств будут объявлены достоянием «всего человечества». В соответствии с этим установлением для обеспечения бесперебойного функционирования энергопотоков должны быть созданы соответствующие силовые контингенты, вводимые в зоны стратегических ресурсных интересов Запада. По-существу, введение их может стать легитимным предлогом западной оккупации России.

----------


## Chizh

> увы и в этом пояснении мнения некого "чижа" содержиться явное противоречие со здравым смыслом, так как и в самом важном мнени "чижа". А именно :
>  - если "плохо", что Россия мыслит "великодержавно", то совсем непонятно - почему тогда одновременно "хорощо" - что Россия закупает "менструали". Ибо если не иметь "великодежавных мыслей", то зачем тогда закупать этот "стратегический океанский вертолётоносец" -"менструаль"? 
> Перейдём к простым примерам, что продемонстрировать несложную логику здравого смысла, разжевать её так сказать в том смысле, чтобы "чиж" понял - где тут у него странный парадокс наметился в рассуждениях.
> Ну например:
> Скажем - зачем "менструаль" скажем - Гондурасу? Не нужен ведь? Не нужен. А всё потому - что Гондурас не имеет "великодержавных мыслей" столь неприятных "чижу". Ну так  и почему тогда "плохо" что Россия имеет "велкодержавные мысли", если хорошо то, что она в отличие от Гондураса - эти "менструали" закупает пачками?
> Нет, тут надо как-то определиться - или хорошо не иметь "великодержавных мыслей" - и не закупать тогда "менструлей" - вариант 1. Или холрошо иметь "великодержавные мысли" - и закупать "менструали" - вариант 2. 
> Другого здравый смысл не позволяет.


Поток воспаленного сознания.

----------


## Chizh

> Надеюсь,что лично Вы уже осознали свое место в мире.


Совершенно верно. Я считаю себя нормальным гражданином РФ. Работаю, плачу налоги и т.д.
А у Вас не так?




> А куда ж податься остальным гражданам РФ? На Фиджи?


Откуда такие крайности?
"Остальным гражданам" кто-то угрожает чтобы перебираться на Фиджи?




> Или продолжить Осваивать новое политическое мышление Горбача типа "продадим все за панюшку тобачка" или политэкономический  курс Кудрина-Чубайса типа
> "чего у нас нет -купим за границей народ расплатиться"...


Я считаю, что если можно купить хороший товар за границей не стоит стесняться это делать
Изобретать свой велосипед конечно увлекательно для некоторых персоналий, но уж больно дорого и долго. Притом без гарантий что этот "велосипед" поедет.

ИМХО, так будет дешевле и для армии и для нас с вами как налогоплатильщиков.

----------


## Nazar

> Я считаю, что если можно купить хороший товар за границей не стоит стесняться это делать


Кто Вам сказал, что это
 1) Хороший товар
 2) Что он нам нужен ?

Во флоте не могут понять, кроме Высоцкого, зачем нам это судно, а Вы все уже решили :Smile: .

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Chizh

> Кто Вам сказал, что это
>  1) Хороший товар
>  2) Что он нам нужен ?
> 
> Во флоте не могут понять, кроме Высоцкого, зачем нам это судно, а Вы все уже решили.


Насколько он нам нужен я не знаю. На этот вопрос должны адмиралы отвечать.
Как десантный вертолетоносец корабль вполне адекватен. У нас как говорится "аналогов не имеет" (прости господи).

----------


## alexvolf

> Насколько он нам нужен я не знаю. На этот вопрос должны адмиралы отвечать.
> Как десантный вертолетоносец корабль вполне адекватен. У нас как говорится "аналогов не имеет" (прости господи).


Адекватен чему -Вашему представлению о нем? Или то что подобного
мнения придеоживается начГенШтаба?

----------


## Carrey

> А вот здесь как раз и требуется мышление  ВЕЛИКОДЕРЖАВНОЕ, ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ способное отстаивать свои собственные НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ интересы,...


На форуме РВСН было предложено на Параде Победы на Красной Площади тормознуть колонну и поднять ТПК "Тополей", как это было в 2009-м в Хабаровске с "Точками"... а после драматической предстартовой паузы главнокомандующий скомандовал бы "Пуск отменить!" (типа, "мы за мир!", нет войне...) - для мощного укрепления российской государственности при нулевых дополнительных затратах. После чего был визит к одному из участников развернувшейся дискуссии и просьбы больше такого не писать. Вот думаю теперь - то-ли грустить по поводу опускающегося занавеса, то-ли радоваться совпадению идей и нераскрытию сценариев. А вы говорите - "Мистраль"...

----------


## reflex-yu

Слава Богу мы не в Северной Корее живём и тем паханам кремлёвским хватает здравого смысла держать себя в руках.Одно дело над собственным народом глумиться и другое дело хвост задирать на то место где семьи живут и деньги лежат.

----------


## Chizh

> Адекватен чему -Вашему представлению о нем? Или то что подобного
> мнения придеоживается начГенШтаба?


Я лично считаю, что этот корабль будучи оснащенным вертолетной группой и (или) морскими средствами высадки, способен выполнять задачи по десантированию.

Кроме того, как уже многократно отмечалось, этот корабль может выполнять координационные функции морской группировки как штабной корабль.

----------


## alexvolf

> Слава Богу мы не в Северной Корее живём и тем паханам кремлёвским хватает здравого смысла держать себя в руках.Одно дело над собственным народом глумиться и другое дело хвост задирать на то место где семьи живут и деньги лежат.


 А что на Земном шаре для запугивания инфантильных (чтоб они из серванта конфеты не воровали) осталась одна Сев.Корея и Куба??
Северные корейцы во сто крат думаю лучше живут чем люди на Филлиппинах или Бангладеш.Не надо кивать в сторону Кореи по одному мнению Ксении Собчак которую по ее словам там кормили одной травой.
Удивительно как жива-то осталась? 
Опять же не понятна Ваша мысль про ПАХАНОВ (блатной жаргон) и Кто глумится над собственным народом? Он что уже стал чей-то собственностью?

----------


## An-Z

> ...Северные корейцы во сто крат думаю лучше живут чем люди на Филлиппинах или Бангладеш...


Страшно они там живут, съездите, убедитесь...
Всех попрошу придерживаться темы, а то скольжение началось..

----------


## Myth

> *alexvolf*
> А вот здесь как раз и требуется мышление ВЕЛИКОДЕРЖАВНОЕ
> ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ способное отстаивать свои собственные НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ интересы,а не идти на поводу преславутой идеи капитализма- глобализации мирового развития.Идея эта-фикс,сходная с игрой в наперсток...


На сколько понимаю, речь как раз об этом и идет. Кстати, окупация может быть любой не получится "тихо", будет военная.
Материал, кстати, качественный. Просмотрел бегло, так что не по существу. Там говорится, в том числе, о возможных ошибках (ловушках) идей "великодержавности". Зависит от того, что в этих идеях декларируется. Провозглашая те же "ура патриотические" идеи можно успешно грезсти бабки, что ну ни как не в пользу государства и его обороноспособности.

*2 Carrey*

Большое спасибо за ссылку на очень интересный материал! Что-то из сказанного там можно было предвидеть еще в 90-х.
Хех, интересны рис.152 и 153. По ним выходит, что России надо снижать добычу ресурсов, больше ориентироваться на внутренний рынок, тогда экспортные цены на ресурсы снова пойдут вверх (спрос то на нефть все растет). Вот тут-то нас и могут обвинить в "шантаже", отстранить от "уровня" ОПЕГ и т.п., со всеми вытикающими. Получается "вилка" между нормализацией отношений с Западом и собственным благосостоянием. Причем, со стороны Запада это политический шантаж.

----------


## Myth

> Кто Вам сказал, что это
>  1) Хороший товар
>  2) Что он нам нужен ?
> 
> Во флоте не могут понять, кроме Высоцкого, зачем нам это судно, а Вы все уже решили.


Флот - понятие растяжимое. 
Если на флоте не могут понять, зачем нам это судно, то: На флоте грядет реорганизация, модернизация и т.д. и т.п. 
А те, кто согласно невысокого рангу не в курсе, тем простительно. :)

----------


## alexvolf

> Я лично считаю, что этот корабль будучи оснащенным вертолетной группой и (или) морскими средствами высадки, способен выполнять задачи по десантированию.
> 
> Кроме того, как уже многократно отмечалось, этот корабль может выполнять координационные функции морской группировки как штабной корабль.


 Chizh
Предположим Мистраль уже купили,оснастили вертолетной группой,морскими средствами высадки (1,5 "Зубра" в корме и ПТ-76)
далее куда будем десантироваться? на Фиджи? Шучу...
А если говорить серьезно,то впервые от Вас узнаю,что выполнение координационных функций морской группировки (??? КАКОЙ) будет возложено на десантное судно,да еще  которому отведена роль флагмана в ударной группировке.Тогда о каком десанте могет идти речь? Представляю какая беготня  на судне начнется если одновременно координировать группу боевых кораблей, одновременно поднимать в воздух вертолеты,высаживать десант -упыхаются все...

----------


## Spirit

> На форуме РВСН было предложено на Параде Победы на Красной Площади тормознуть колонну и поднять ТПК "Тополей", как это было в 2009-м в Хабаровске с "Точками"... а после драматической предстартовой паузы главнокомандующий скомандовал бы "Пуск отменить!" (типа, "мы за мир!", нет войне...) - для мощного укрепления российской государственности при нулевых дополнительных затратах. После чего был визит к одному из участников развернувшейся дискуссии и просьбы больше такого не писать. Вот думаю теперь - то-ли грустить по поводу опускающегося занавеса, то-ли радоваться совпадению идей и нераскрытию сценариев. А вы говорите - "Мистраль"...


Мне нравится, я за :)

----------


## alexvolf

> Флот - понятие растяжимое. 
> Если во флоте не могут понять, зачем нам это судно, то: Во флоте грядет реорганизация, модернизация и т.д. и т.п. 
> А те, кто согласно невысокого рангу не в курсе, тем простительно. :)


Myth
Правильней было-бы писать "на флоте".Общепринято. "-Во" иногда обижает морских людей, особливо плавсостав. 
И потом как понимать Ваше "Флот-понятие растяжимое"?

----------


## Myth

alexvolf

Поправил. :)




> И потом как понимать Ваше "Флот-понятие растяжимое"?


Не каждый командир корабля в курсе того, о чем думают на "паркете". имхо, конечно.

----------


## Nazar

> Флот - понятие растяжимое.


В нашем случае конечно растяжимое.




> Если на флоте не могут понять, зачем нам это судно, то: На флоте грядет реорганизация, модернизация и т.д. и т.п.


Да нечего там уже реорганизировать и модернезировать, флот в пору заново закладывать, но начинать это надо не с закупки адмиральской яхты.




> А те, кто согласно невысокого рангу не в курсе, тем простительно. :)


А у нас так заведено, в курсе только Москва. :Wink:

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> Предположим Мистраль уже купили,оснастили вертолетной группой,морскими средствами высадки (1,5 "Зубра" в корме и ПТ-76)
> далее куда будем десантироваться? на Фиджи? Шучу...


Мне кажется, что Ваш вопрос риторический.
Можно ответить стандартно: "куда родина прикажет", а можно не очень стандартно: корабль, флот, армия в первую очередь нужны для того, чтобы у недругов не возникали сомнения, что к ним может кто-нибудь высадится, или приехать, или прилететь.




> А если говорить серьезно,то впервые от Вас узнаю,что выполнение координационных функций морской группировки (??? КАКОЙ) будет возложено на десантное судно,да еще  которому отведена роль флагмана в ударной группировке.Тогда о каком десанте могет идти речь?


ИМХО, тут возможны варианты, корабль, в зависимости от задачи и потребности может выполнять разные функции. Если нужно будет изображать плавучий штаб для ударных сил или загрузится десантурой.

В теории, он вероятно может совмещать шатабные функции с ограниченными десантными. Это ИМХО.
Тут надо моряков спрашивать.




> Представляю какая беготня  на судне начнется если одновременно координировать группу боевых кораблей, одновременно поднимать в воздух вертолеты,высаживать десант -упыхаются все...


На сколько я знаю, управление десантной операцией и вообще амфибийными силами США осуществляется с бортов универсальных десантных кораблей.
Они как раз умеют одновременно поднимать вертолеты, выпускать десантные катера и управлять всей операцией.

Не плохой пример для подражания.

----------


## alexvolf

> Мне кажется, что Ваш вопрос риторический.
> Можно ответить стандартно: "куда родина прикажет", а можно не очень стандартно: корабль, флот, армия в первую очередь нужны для того, чтобы у недругов не возникали сомнения, что к ним может кто-нибудь высадится, или приехать, или прилететь.
> На сколько я знаю, управление десантной операцией и вообще амфибийными силами США осуществляется с бортов универсальных десантных кораблей.
> Они как раз умеют одновременно поднимать вертолеты, выпускать десантные катера и управлять всей операцией.
> 
> Не плохой пример для подражания.


 Chizh
Раз уж мы начали разговор,то давайте доведем его до логического конца,основывая свои мысли на реальных фактах.Иначе получается 
беспредметный разговор типа "а что?-ничего!".Итак вопрос: можете-ли Вы назвать универсальные десантные корабли США,которые применялись в зоне боевых действий в Персидском заливе в 91г и какие качественные изменения произошли  за это время в управлении десант.операциями?

----------


## Myth

> Chizh
> Предположим Мистраль уже купили,оснастили вертолетной группой,морскими средствами высадки (1,5 "Зубра" в корме и ПТ-76)
> далее куда будем десантироваться? на Фиджи? Шучу...


Шутки шутками, но случиться может всякое. Борьба с самалийскими пиратами, например. :) А зачем вообще десантные корабли России? Раз высаживаться-то не куда.

Не понимаю, зачем ПТ-76 и Зубр пихать в вертолетоносец... Вертолеты не справятся?




> А если говорить серьезно,то впервые от Вас узнаю,что выполнение координационных функций морской группировки (??? КАКОЙ) будет возложено на десантное судно,да еще  которому отведена роль флагмана в ударной группировке.Тогда о каком десанте могет идти речь? Представляю какая беготня  на судне начнется если одновременно координировать группу боевых кораблей, одновременно поднимать в воздух вертолеты,высаживать десант -упыхаются все...


Прецеденты были. Какой-то (сейчас названия не помню) из американских вертолетоносцев выполнял роль штабного экспедиционных войск (точнее не помню, надо искать).

----------


## alexvolf

> Шутки шутками, но случиться может всякое. Борьба с самалийскими пиратами, например. :) А зачем вообще десантные корабли России? Раз высаживаться-то не куда.
> 
> Не понимаю, зачем ПТ-76 и Зубр пихать в вертолетоносец... Вертолеты не справятся?.


 Myth
Приведу Вам следующую запомнившуюся мне в разговоре с известным человеком с "большими погонами"- В современном бою танк и вертолет
это однодневное оружие боя...Как хотите так и понимайте.Кстати французы не помню кого сменившие из европейцев по разведению сторон в недавнем ливийско-израильском конфликте разгружали свой Мистраль более двух суток.Поишите в паутине-помню там красочные картинки были в частности боевой техники на борту...

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> Раз уж мы начали разговор,то давайте доведем его до логического конца,основывая свои мысли на реальных фактах.Иначе получается 
> беспредметный разговор типа "а что?-ничего!".Итак вопрос: можете-ли Вы назвать универсальные десантные корабли США,которые применялись в зоне боевых действий в Персидском заливе в 91г и какие качественные изменения произошли  за это время в управлении десант.операциями?


К сожалению я не военно-морской эксперт, поэтому Вам будет лучше обратиться к соответствующим документам и публикациям.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Насколько он нам нужен я не знаю. На этот вопрос должны адмиралы отвечать.
> Как десантный вертолетоносец корабль вполне адекватен. У нас как говорится "аналогов не имеет" (прости господи).


А чего -носец он? Ка-27 чтоль?  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Строительство десятков автозаводов, выпускающих иностранные машины, хоть на йоту развило отечественный автопром?
> Сдается мне что нет. То-же будет и с Мистралем, но хочется надеяться на обратное.


Больше всех развил наш автопром завод, который до сих пор выпускает FIAT 124, хотя и в несколько видоизмененном состоянии. Но для того, чтобы начать выпускать что-то совсем свое, заводу потребовалось больше 15 лет.

Похоже, у нас несколько лет назад наконец поняли, что с учетом советского наследия (вся индустрия ориентирована на оборонку), самая лучшая социальная программа - это выпуск вооружения. Тогда начинают вертеться шестеренки промышленности и что-то двигается.

Поэтому - пусть хоть что-то делают. Пусть это будет не самое нужное, пусть не для нашей армии, но главное - чтобы делали. Кроме того, еще десяток лет простоя, и все сломается совсем (если еще не сломалось, конечно). И все наши высокие технологии навсегда останутся в прошлом.


Кстати, поясните, что такого военного есть на Мистрале, что французы нам не поставят?

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, поясните, что такого военного есть на Мистрале, что французы нам не поставят?


Я думаю практически все РТС.

----------


## Chizh

> А чего -носец он? Ка-27 чтоль?


Да. Ка-27 и производные.
Если конечно флотоводцы не захотят импортных вертолетов закупить.

----------


## Redav

> Я думаю практически все РТС.


Разве этот "фарш" планировали закупать?  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Myth
> Приведу Вам следующую запомнившуюся мне в разговоре с известным человеком с "большими погонами"- В современном бою танк и вертолет
> это однодневное оружие боя...


alexvolf
Один мой ОЧЕНЬ УВАЖАЕМЫЙ человек любил говорить: "Дорога ложка к обеду".
ЕМНИП другой НЕ МЕНЕЕ УВАЖАЕМЫЙ человек называл цифру о времени жизни вертолета на поле боя и она исчисляется намного меньшим временем...  :Tongue: 




> ...Поишите в паутине-помню там красочные картинки были в частности боевой техники на борту...


 :Biggrin:  счет за трафик Вам на какой адрес высылать?
Вы утверждаете, Вы и дайте ссылку  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Разве этот "фарш" планировали закупать?


Как вопрос прозвучал, так я на него и ответил. Вы же не сомневаетесь, что на Мистрале есть РТС.

----------


## Redav

> ...На 99% местом дислокации будет Балтика, да и к командующему поближе, в смысле личной яхты.


Все четыре-пять на Балтике?  :Eek: 
А нафига?

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Даже если их начнут строить у нас, максимум появятся рабочие места, а в целом ситуация будет как в автопроме, БМВ в Калининграде производим, а свои машины строить не умеем.
> ...


_САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 18 декабря. Сегодня в Санкт-Петербурге под председательством премьер-министра Владимира Путина проходит совещание по вопросам обеспечения военно-морского флота России современными образцами вооружения и военной техники.

Это мероприятие совпало с визитом на Балтийский завод, входящий в Объединенную промышленную корпорацию (ОПК), делегации Министерства обороны Франции во главе с Генеральным инженером по вооружению Аленом Костом. Источник на предприятии сообщил, что целью визита иностранной делегации послужило ознакомление с производственными возможностями судостроительного предприятия. Французская делегация осмотрела стапеля, корпусообрабатывающий и механический цеха, а также построенный и сданный заказчику в этом году дизель-электрический ледокол «Санкт-Петербург».

Итогом визита стали переговоры о возможной покупке лицензии на строительство верфями ОПК большого десантного вертолетоносца серии «Мистраль» для военно-морского флота России. 

Как ранее сообщалось, Россия планирует до конца года выйти на договоренность по закупке у Франции десантного вертолетоносца класса «Мистраль». Пока речь идет об одном корабле, но есть желание наладить производство 4-5 кораблей такого класса в России. В конце ноября «Мистраль» прибыл в Санкт-Петербурге, и с ним ознакомились представители Минобороны, ВМФ и ВПК России. Планируется, что корабли типа «Мистраль» будут базироваться на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах._
http://www.rosbalt.ru/2009/12/18/698644.html
 :Cool: 

а вот от этого просто распирает от гордости...

_Директор проекта «Судостроение» ОПК и генеральный директор «Северной верфи» и Балтийского завода Андрей Фомичев не стал комментировать СМИ ход и содержание переговоров с французской делегацией, однако заметил, что «предприятия ОПК обладают всеми техническими возможностями для строительства кораблей европейского класса на Балтийском заводе и Северной верфи — моделирование кораблей, автоматическая резка, единая компьютерная сеть». «Уже сегодня судостроительные предприятия Корпорации готовы к увеличению гособоронзаказа как минимум втрое», — добавил Фомичев._
http://www.rosbalt.ru/2009/12/18/698644.html

... бежим на сайт Компании http://www.nordsy.spb.ru/sv2/?lev1=1&lev2=25 и гадаем где же это дядя сможет Мистраль сваять на своих производственных мощностях...
читаем http://www.nordsy.spb.ru/sv2/news.php?id=80&lev1=1 и чешем в затылке...

"_27.04.2009	ОПК подписала меморандум с ведущими японскими компаниямии_" 

*СМИ о компании*
_03.10.2007 
REGNUM
ОПК вложит в развитие «Северной верфи» 13 млрд рублей

«В ближайшие годы "Объединенная промышленная корпорация" планирует вложить в "Северную верфь" 13 млрд рублей», - заявил сегодня, 3 октября, спикер Совета Федерации РФ Сергей Миронов, посещая петербургский завод «Северная верфь». Как сообщает корреспондент ИА REGNUM, Миронов отметил, что средства будут направлены на реконструкцию верфи и на строительство новых доков. «Это будут уникальные доки, которые смогут обслуживать многотоннажные суда», сказал он._

_02.03.2007 
«Российская газета»
Интервью нового генерального директора «Северной верфи» Андрея Фомичева
...
Фомичев
В планах реструктуризации - создание на базе Балтзавода и Северной верфи мощной Объединенной верфи ОПК. Концепцию слияния Балтийского завода и Северной верфи разрабатывали специалисты петербургского ЦНИИ технологии судостроения. Предполагается, что к 2010 - 2011 годам Северная верфь будет полностью модернизирована, в том числе и за счет перевода на это предприятие части оборудования с Балтийского завода. 

В итоге Северная верфь станет современным производственным комплексом, на котором станет возможным производство судов водоизмещением до 80 тысяч тонн (между тем на сегодня предельное водоизмещение корабля, который можно реально построить на Северной верфи, составляет не более 12 тысяч тонн)._

----------


## Redav

> Как вопрос прозвучал, так я на него и ответил. Вы же не сомневаетесь, что на Мистрале есть РТС.


Вообще-то мной был задан другой вопрос... по поводу Вашего ответа.
Так Вы не сомневаетесь, что это "фарш" хотели купить? И как это "стыковалось" бы с нашими системами?

----------


## Redav

> Мне нравится, я за :)


О последствиях подумали?  :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

> Все четыре-пять на Балтике? 
> А нафига?


Я говорил про головной корабль. Остальные ЧФ и возможно ТОФ, но никак не СФ, он там даже чисто теоретически не нужен.

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще-то мной был задан другой вопрос... по поводу Вашего ответа.
> Так Вы не сомневаетесь, что это "фарш" хотели купить? И как это "стыковалось" бы с нашими системами?


Конечно сомневаюсь и скорее всего с нашими системами оно бы не стыковалось. Опять-же не нужно забывать о подготовке плавсостава, хотя в любом случае, скорее всего придется все на местах учить. Военные училища ( те что пока еще остались ) не располагают нужной технической базой. Как пример, когда я проходил обучения в ВВМУРЭ, 14 лет назад ( факультет РТВ, кафедра РЭБ ), получали мы в основном базовые теоретические знания, практических навыков работы с средствами РЭС, было мало, по причине отсутствия  и допотопности, имеющегося в училище оборудования.
Хочется надеяться что с того времени что-то изменилось, или планируется измениться, поживем увидим.

----------


## timsz

> Да. Ка-27 и производные.
> Если конечно флотоводцы не захотят импортных вертолетов закупить.


А Ка-52 зачем туда садился?

----------


## timsz

> Я думаю практически все РТС.


Ну это не страшно. И, думаю, французы с удовольствием бы его нам поставили)

----------


## timsz

У французов есть испанский конкурент:

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/7162/

----------


## Sergei Galicky

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/7153/
Ключевые слова здесь:
" Что такое вооружение? Это пушки, пулеметы и системы наведения этого оружия. Другое дело - система управления кораблем, компьютерные программы управления кораблем, всеми системами этого корабля, система связи и многие другие вещи. Вот это самое главное. А что касается оружия, то всегда можно снять одну пушку и поставить другую."

----------


## Nazar

> Ключевые слова здесь:
> " Что такое вооружение? Это пушки, пулеметы и системы наведения этого оружия. Другое дело - система управления кораблем, компьютерные программы управления кораблем, всеми системами этого корабля, система связи и многие другие вещи. Вот это самое главное. А что касается оружия, то всегда можно снять одну пушку и поставить другую."


Ну вот не правильно журналисты пишут. РТС это то-же вооружение корабля ( РТВ радиотехническое вооружение ) и берут меня сомнения, что можно легко и непринужденно, снять какую-нибудь пушку, заточенную и неразрывно связанную с одной РЛС и поставить, к примеру, нашу АК-6-30.

----------


## Chizh

> А Ка-52 зачем туда садился?


Трудно сказать.

----------


## Chizh

> Ну вот не правильно журналисты пишут. РТС это то-же вооружение корабля ( РТВ радиотехническое вооружение ) и берут меня сомнения, что можно легко и непринужденно, снять какую-нибудь пушку, заточенную и неразрывно связанную с одной РЛС и поставить, к примеру, нашу АК-6-30.


Разделяю Ваши сомнения.

----------


## FLOGGER

> О розыгрыше  "Европейской партии" было известно давно."Клуб друзей"...


  А кто это такой "глобус" нарисовал?

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Летчики морской авиации России вновь могут приступить к тренировочным полетам на украинском комплексе палубной авиации НИТКА
2010-04-02 / Виктор Литовкин
Летчики морской авиации России вновь могут приступить к тренировочным полетам на украинском комплексе палубной авиации НИТКА (наземный испытательный тренировочный комплекс авиационный), что находится недалеко от крымского года Саки, на аэродроме Новофедровка. Он выполнен в виде корабельной палубы со стальным летным полем, трамплином и аэрофинишером. А его размеры соответствуют летной палубе авианосца «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов».
Тренировки наших летчиков в Крыму были прекращены в 2008 году по личному указанию президента Ющенко, который запретил обучать российских офицеров на территории страны. Россия начала строить НИТКА в Ейске Краснодарского края. Строительство продолжится, но теперь наши пилоты морской авиации не будут ждать его окончания.

http://nvo.ng.ru/news/2010-04-02/2_nitka.html

----------


## Полешук

> Единственный российский авианосец пройдет модернизацию
> 
> 
> 
> Тяжелый авианесущий крейсер Северного флота России "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" пройдет полномасштабную модернизацию на судостроительном предприятии "Севмаш", сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе. Работы по ремонту и техническому совершенствованию авианосца* начнутся в 2012 году. Обновленный корабль будет вновь спущен на воду в 2017 году*. 
> В рамках модернизации на "Адмирале Кузнецове" будут полностью заменены оружейные системы и устаревшее радиоэлектронное оборудование. Как ожидается, будет увеличено авиакрыло корабля. Поскольку авианосцу предстоит масштабная замена оборудования, работы могут быть завершены позже 2017 года. В частности, на модернизируемом для ВВС Индии авианосце "Адмирал Горшков" работы начались в 2004 году, а корабль планировалось сдать в 2008 году. В 2010 году сроки были перенесены на 2012-2013 год. 
> 
> По данным источника агентства, в модернизации "Адмирала Кузнецова" могут принять участие инженеры украинского Черноморского завода, на котором авианосец был спущен на воду в 1985 году. Впрочем, конкретных договоренностей о совместных работах пока не достигнуто. 
> 
> ...


Как думаете. Хватит Севмашу пять лет?

----------


## Nazar

> Как думаете. Хватит Севмашу пять лет?


Что-то мне сдается, что его таким образом окончательно умертвить планируют.

----------


## Полешук

> Что-то мне сдается, что его таким образом окончательно умертвить планируют.


Да ну.
Хуже чем есть не будет.
Главное что бы финансирование стабильное было. Тогда к 2020 корбль и перестроить полностью можно (думается оружие - не главное, главное - силовую установку сделать работоспособной на всех режимах).

----------


## Nazar

> Да ну.
> Хуже чем есть не будет.
> Главное что бы финансирование стабильное было. Тогда к 2020 корбль и перестроить полностью можно (думается оружие - не главное, главное - силовую установку сделать работоспособной на всех режимах).


Люди все это время где летать будут? Одной НИТКИ мало.

----------


## Полешук

> Люди все это время где летать будут? Одной НИТКИ мало.


Так вроде вторую в Ейске строят.
А если вы про полеты с корабля. Ну что ж тут поделаешь. Корабль один, пока. Но может индусы от Горшкова откажутся...

----------


## ALI

> Что-то мне сдается, что его таким образом окончательно умертвить планируют.


А что? Были другие планы ?

----------


## Морячок

Дык, ребята - к 2020 году у него корпус сгниёт! вы прикиньте - сколько ему годиков стукнет... На американцев не смотрите - там:
а) климат места базирования получше чем в Мурманске
б) качество ремонта/обслуживания получше чем в Мурманске
в) корпусной металл несколько иной, чем наша "Ст.3" в плане долговечности...

----------


## Mad_cat

Не обязательно сгниет, Горшков же не сгнил. Точнее сгнил, но его подлатали в процессе модернизации. Главное - устойчивое финансирование, иначе будет новый Очаков, который наконец решили списать :Mad: 

Думаю, что корабль еще послужит. Вопрос в том, где его собираются починять. Ведь в Северодвинске к этому времени полным ходом должно идти строительство новых АВ :Eek:

----------


## Морячок

> Горшков же не сгнил. Точнее сгнил, но его подлатали в процессе модернизации.


а Вы не задумывались, отчего его ремонт "внезапно" ТАК вздорожал? - всерьез версию о том, что "не посчитали длину кабелей" прошу не рассматривать  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> а Вы не задумывались, отчего его ремонт "внезапно" ТАК вздорожал? - всерьез версию о том, что "не посчитали длину кабелей" прошу не рассматривать


 Морячок
Приветствую.

С момента подписания контракта много воды утекло.Не знаю,были-ли в контракте оговорены конкретные сроки выполнения работ-коммерческая тайна как известно охраняется законом.Хотя в прессу и "сочилась" инфо,
но конкретики не было-"так вилами по воде" и порожние разговоры в прессе.Единственное веское слово было произнесено в 2008г-
"ТАКр по цене колесного парохода продавать не будем! " и напоследок:
вспомните как идийцы пытались расплатится с нами полученным от нас же кредитом за поставку Эмкашек.Тогда же было сказано -ребята так дела не пойдут... "Экономика должна быть экономной" Л.И.Брежнев.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Морячок  	
> а Вы не задумывались, отчего его ремонт "внезапно" ТАК вздорожал? - всерьез версию о том, что "не посчитали длину кабелей" прошу не рассматривать


Не провели полное обследование в сухом доке до подписания, не правильно определили техническое состояние корабля. Все это можно (и нужно) учесть с Кузнецовым

----------


## Морячок

> идийцы пытались расплатится с нами полученным от нас же кредитом


Доброго времени суток, Alexvolf !
Тема российских (советских) кредитов на закупку вооружений - штука на редкость мутная. Например, я был в "восторге", когда несколько лет назад простили Ливии (!!!) миллиардные долги и тут же порадовали её следующим кредитом. Воистину "...и все иностранцы нам завидуют!".

Волею обстоятельств, в начале десятилетия я оказался, косвенным образом, связан с производством для Индии некоторых образцов корабельного вооружения - и мог "в деталях" рассмотреть процесс комплектации заказа и ценообразования. Впечатления незабываемые, что называется! По итогу - завод-изготовитель еще и должен оказался, налоги не из чего платить было...

----------


## Carrey

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/05/mistral/

Эстонская газета опубликовала инструкцию по уничтожению российского "Мистраля"

http://www.ekspress.ee/news/paevauud....d?id=30026293

Десантный вертолетоносный корабль-док класса "Мистраль", который Россия намерена приобрести у Франции, может быть уничтожен несколькими способами, пишет эстонская газета Eesti Ekspress. В предлагаемой изданием инструкции говорится, что все способы уничтожения кораблей типа "Мистраль" в составе ВМФ России основаны на размере корабля, который не способен быстро маневрировать, а значит является легкой мишенью. 

Уничтожать вертолетоносец в составе ВМФ России предлагается противокорабельными ракетами, торпедами, минами и артиллерийскими снарядами калибра 305 миллиметров. В частности, по оценке Eesti Ekspress, одна французская противокорабельная ракета Exocet способна надолго обездвижить "Мистраль". Тем не менее, для потопления корабля таких ракет понадобится гораздо больше. В качестве альтернативы Exocet эстонская газета предлагает шведские ракеты Saab Robotsystem 15 (RBS-15). 

В качестве второго варианта предлагается разработать схему "закрытия" Финского залива. Для этого необходимо установить блокаду между островами Мякилуото неподалеку от полуострова Порккала и островом Найссааре. После того, как корабль окажется в ловушке, его можно будет обстрелять из артиллерии. Подобный план был разработан правительствами Швеции и Финляндии в 1929 году для противостояния советскому флоту. Обстреливать корабли предполагалось с островных фортов из 305-миллиметровых орудий. 

Как отмечает Eesti Ekspress, попадание 305-миллиметрового снаряда по "Мистралю" может привести "к ужасным последствиям на корабле". "К сожалению, у нас больше нет такой артиллерии", - добавляет газета. 

Третий вариант потопления "Мистраля" предусматривает использование мин и торпед, однако применение последних может быть затруднительным - торпедные катера в Финском заливе обнаружить проще, чем артиллерийские комплексы, передвигающиеся по суше. 

Стоимость всей операции по уничтожению российского "Мистраля" начинается от десяти миллионов евро - столько стоит одна ракета Exocet. 

Впрочем, пишет эстонская газета, "Мистраль" в водах Финского залива может и не появиться - Россия намерена "удовлетворять собственные великодержавные амбиции на океанах, а не в лягушачьем болоте" залива. Тем не менее, "один грузовик Sisu (финской компании Sisu Auto - примечание "Ленты.Ру") с ракетами RBS все же мог бы разъезжать по пыльным дорогам Найссааре и поддерживать хотя бы мысль о закрытии Финского залива".

----------


## Mad_cat

Жгут ребята...посмешили от души :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> Жгут ребята...посмешили от души


  Честно говоря радикальный взгляд в газете некогда союзной прибалтийской республики не очень радуют.Отнести такое к первоапрельской шутке (даже с учетом специфического юмора прибалтов) как-то не получается. И то,что сейчас у них на бумаге- вполне может быть реализовано.Об этом забывать не стоит.Тем более насколько известно Эстония далеко не одна в своих пока что бумажных выпадах...

----------


## Морячок

> радикальный взгляд в газете некогда союзной прибалтийской республики не очень радуют


а я как шутку расценил... Неуклюжую, впрочем. 
Ну - давайте попытаемся оценить здраво "идеи", расписанные в статье.
"Экзосет"? - помнится, в "Старк" попали "два штук", сильно повредив, но отнюдь не потопив фрегат, в несколько раз мЕньший, чем "Мистраль". Вывод? - товарищ, что так лихо рассуждает об этом - не совсем "в теме". Боевые корабли проектируются и строятся с учетом воздействия на них оружия, в т.ч. и крылатых ракет. А "Экзосет" это или RBS-15 - не суть важно.
305мм орудия? - бред сивой, простите, кобылы: откуда они возьмутся в Эстонии? финны свои музейные пушки на Мякилото кинутся реанимировать?  :Biggrin:  12" снаряды где брать к ним? 
И, самое главное - что делать "Мистралю" (будь он неладен) в Финском заливе? уж приспичит кому его базировать на Балтике - то где-нибудь в Советске, а не Кронштадте. 

В общем - то ли неудачный, как нынче принято выражаться, "стёб", то ли махровая эстонская глупость. Одно стоит другого.

----------


## alexvolf

> а я как шутку расценил... Неуклюжую, впрочем. 
> 
> В общем - то ли неудачный, как нынче принято выражаться, "стёб", то ли махровая эстонская глупость. Одно стоит другого.


Уважаемый Морячок
Как там говорится "в каждой шутке-есть доля шутки".Статья думаю далеко не безобидная.Воспринимать ее в буквальном смысле понятно не стоит.Но...Если перевод статьи был правильно оформлен,то- Некий эстонский журналист(возможно некая группа) недвесмысленно подчеркнул  следующее " великодержавные амбиции " если угодно РФ
проявляйте в океане,в Балтийском "легушачьем заливе" флоту РФ делать нечего иначе -могем Экзосетом,RBS-15 или какой другой штуковиной 
нанести удар.Понятно,что глупость только на глупость и хамство
следует отвечать тем же,а не рассматривать это как стёб с применением махровой глупости соседей.Если мы эдак в печати стёбнемся то сразу завопят о махровом шовинизме русских и прочая,прочая...
И еще одна нить прошла между строк в переводе...но об этом промолчу т.к. в оригинале статью прочесть по понятной причине не могу.

----------


## Redav

_МОСКВА, 7 апр - РИА Новости. Россия и Франция ведут активные переговоры о приобретении французских вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль", однако окончательного решения пока не принято, сообщил РИА Новости в среду замминистра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин.

"В настоящее время мы ведем переговоры по всему комплексу вопросов, связанных с приобретением Россией французских кораблей этого типа. В первую очередь, это вопросы стоимости, количества и "начинки", - сказал Поповкин.

Он пояснил, что Россия намерена заключить контракт, согласно которому один корабль будет приобретен в готовом виде, три остальных будут строиться на французской лицензии на российских верфях. Французская сторона хочет продать два готовых корабля и построить два вертолетоносца на верфях России.

В свою очередь, директор Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов сообщил РИА Новости, что корабль типа "Мистраль" в случае положительного решения о его приобретении Россией будет продан без боевой информационно-управляющей системы SENIT9.

"Эта система не может быть нам продана по определению, поскольку она содержит программное обеспечение, позволяющее управлять разнородными силами стран НАТО, то есть это не просто французское национальное ноу-хау, а секреты, принадлежащие НАТО", - сказал Пухов.

Поэтому, по его словам, в случае покупки корабля России придется насыщать его электронными системами отечественного производства.

Он не согласился с мнением о том, что в таком случае Россия приобретет "пустую коробку". "Купив "Мистраль" мы получим своего рода мобильный многоцелевой объект военной инфраструктуры. Не десантный корабль, как об этом часто говорят, а пункт управления, плавучую казарму, площадку базирования вертолетов, госпиталь. И все это в одном флаконе", - сказал директор Центра._
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100407/218982638.html

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Alexvolf,
то, о чём Вы пишите - понятно и без "перевода с эстонского", я с Вами полностью согласен: если отбросить очевидные глупости, в статье ясно выражено то, о чём думают наши западные ммм... партнеры, но помалкивают до поры. 
Хочу вот что еще сказать: эта покупка нам еще не раз "аукнется" - сейчас эта затея преподносится как пример партнерских отношений НАТО и РФ. А завтра, на возражения по поводу появления американских баз в той же Прибалтике - нам ответят что-то вроде: "...да о чём вы?! мы ведь партнеры! мы и "Мистраль" вам продали, настолько у нас взаимное доверие продвинулось!!". И возразить будет, в общем-то, нечего...

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Хочу вот что еще сказать: эта покупка нам еще не раз "аукнется" - сейчас эта затея преподносится как пример партнерских отношений НАТО и РФ. А завтра, на возражения по поводу появления американских баз в той же Прибалтике - нам ответят что-то вроде: "...да о чём вы?! мы ведь партнеры! мы и "Мистраль" вам продали, настолько у нас взаимное доверие продвинулось!!". И возразить будет, в общем-то, нечего...


ИМХО мы покупаем корабль и технологию у Франции, а партнерство с НАТО тут не причем. Не нам, а им приходится сопеть. Потому как: "Вы чё   :Eek:  Мы же не устроили 3 мировую из-за того что Вы приперлись к нашим границам и в Прибалтике целую авиабазу создали. Вы же похерили свои собственные обещания и толковали нам про добрососедские отношения. Вот мы у Франции и покупаем по соседски... по доброму, а в прибалтике кое-кто от таких соседских сделок с глузду съезжает, грозится в прессе чуть ли не третью мировую войну развязать и планирует нападение на российские военные корабли ни чем не угрожающие добрым соседям"  :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> _МОСКВА, 7 апр - РИА Новости. Россия и Франция ведут активные переговоры о приобретении французских вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль", однако окончательного решения пока не принято, сообщил РИА Новости в среду замминистра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин.
> 
> "В настоящее время мы ведем переговоры по всему комплексу вопросов, связанных с приобретением Россией французских кораблей этого типа. В первую очередь, это вопросы стоимости, количества и "начинки", - сказал Поповкин.
> 
> Он пояснил, что Россия намерена заключить контракт, согласно которому один корабль будет приобретен в готовом виде, три остальных будут строиться на французской лицензии на российских верфях. Французская сторона хочет продать два готовых корабля и построить два вертолетоносца на верфях России.
> 
> В свою очередь, директор Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов сообщил РИА Новости, что корабль типа "Мистраль" в случае положительного решения о его приобретении Россией будет продан без боевой информационно-управляющей системы SENIT9.
> 
> "Эта система не может быть нам продана по определению, поскольку она содержит программное обеспечение, позволяющее управлять разнородными силами стран НАТО, то есть это не просто французское национальное ноу-хау, а секреты, принадлежащие НАТО", - сказал Пухов.
> ...


Смех. Грешным делом думал что ради этой системы только и покупают, а они только ради корпуса.
неужели если корпус не могут построить, то смогут его БИУС оснастить :Confused:

----------


## alexvolf

> [I]МОСКВА, 7 апр - РИА Новости. Россия и Франция ведут активные переговоры о приобретении французских вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль", однако окончательного решения пока не принято, сообщил РИА Новости в среду замминистра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин.
> http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100407/218982638.html


Как говорится "заметки на полях" относительно сносок,которые привел в данной ветке уважаемый Redav ...

На мой взгляд, МО РФ превратилось в некий информационный центр по распространению  в СМИ заведомо:  А)-правдивой или Б)-ложной информации.Прям "ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕСКАЯ ГЛАСНОСТЬ"  в лице замминистра по вооружению Поповкина...
Да похоже,что фраза "Болтун-находка для шпионов" канула в лету вместе с распадом Союза ССР.На смену ей возможно пришла фраза -"не наиб...- не проживешь!" совместно с коммерческой тайной.
Вопрос-Интересно за болтовню-гонорары  дают или нет? А за сохранение коммерческой тайны? 
И наконец в заключение-Что дают за раскрытие гостайны надеюсь все знают?!!

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Вопрос-Интересно за болтовню-гонорары  дают или нет? А за сохранение коммерческой тайны? 
> И наконец в заключение-Что дают за раскрытие гостайны надеюсь все знают?!!


А какие тайны раскрыл Поповкин?

----------


## Redav

> Смех. Грешным делом думал что ради этой системы только и покупают, а они только ради корпуса.
> неужели если корпус не могут построить, то смогут его БИУС оснастить


 :Biggrin: 
И на кой нам их БИУС, неужели нам нужны их боевые системы? Давно у них перестали существовать ограничения на поставку боевых систем? В "коробке" только боевые системы и больше ни чего?

----------


## alexvolf

> А какие тайны раскрыл Поповкин?


 Хороший вопрос...Думаю,что стоит над этим кому-то задуматся...

----------


## Морячок

> Смех. Грешным делом думал что ради этой системы только и покупают, а они только ради корпуса. неужели если корпус не могут построить, то смогут его БИУС оснастить


Не так всё просто. Чуть выше Nazar объяснял, что к чему: буржуйская БИУС не "стыкуется" с нашими системами вооружений. 
Посему - попади в наши руки эта цацка - самым полезным было бы её демонтировать и разобрать, чтобы узнать как там всё мигает и жужжит...

----------


## Redav

> Хороший вопрос...Думаю,что стоит над этим кому-то задуматся...


Значит ли это что ответа от вас не будет? ...потому как погорячились и в обратку получить статью УК о клевете не имеете желания  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Посему - попади в наши руки эта цацка - самым полезным было бы её демонтировать и разобрать, чтобы узнать как там всё мигает и жужжит...


Живу надеждой, что наиболее интересные узлы этой цацки уже давно попали в нужные руки...  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Блажен, кто верует.

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Купив "Мистраль" мы получим своего рода мобильный многоцелевой объект военной инфраструктуры. Не десантный корабль, как об этом часто говорят, а пункт управления, плавучую казарму, площадку базирования вертолетов, госпиталь. И все это в одном флаконе", - сказал директор Центра.[/I]
> http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100407/218982638.html


Вот тут-то мне и стало совсем уже непонятно: для чего нам (и мне лично, как гражданину РФ) нужны в "одном флаконе" госпиталь (откуда больные или раненые в таком кол-ве, что на земле места не хватит?), казарма (опять же что, на земле места нет?), пункт управления (управления *чем*?) и плавающая площадка для вертолетов? Они-то куда плыть собрались? Да еще и с полной " коробкой" солдат, больных и раненых.

----------


## alexvolf

> Значит ли это что ответа от вас не будет? ...потому как погорячились и в обратку получить статью УК о клевете не имеете желания


Redav
Не говорите глупостей.Или Вы считаете,что все высказывания высокопоставленного чиновника должны проходить бесконтрольно
по принципу "что хочу то и говорю в ответ журналистам"? А где его "НЕТ КОММЕНТАРИЙ" на очередной вопрос.Вы от кого нибудь в последнее время эти два слова слышали? Я к примеру нет. А по десятку произнесенных слов услышанных от руководящего работника,хороший аналитик  порой может составить неплохой отчет о текущих делах в той или другой области.Или нам скрывать уже нечего? 
На последок замечу-шпиономанией не страдаю.Просто надоела болтовня
и надувание щек...

----------


## Морячок

> для чего нам (и мне лично, как гражданину РФ)


ну, батенька - с такими вопросами - в курилку. 
Вас (и нас тоже, впрочем) не спрашивают - для чего. Не принято - страна такая. Расслабляйтесь.
PS выше уже обсуждалось - для чего. "Российские" "Мистрали" будут строится на питерской верфи, принадлежащей одному из сенаторов. 
Еще вопросы есть? - вольно, можете курить.

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнение к дополняемому или продолжение начатого "О шарике для гольфа  или с прошедшим Новым годом"...

Авианосец или шарик для гольфа? 

      Четверг 8 апреля 2010 года 
 Заместитель руководителя главного военного ведомства страны Владимир Поповкин приоткрыл некоторые стратегические планы России
 В 2009 году российская армия закупит 38 вертолетов, более 100 танков и около 300 единиц другой бронетанковой техники, но сократит ремонт 
имеющегося парка. Об этом на днях заявил в интервью газете «Красная звезда» заместитель министра обороны России Владимир Поповкин. Вот 
основные тезисы ответов заместителя министра корреспонденту издания.
*    О кризисе*
С кризисом мы столкнулись еще в конце 1990 - начале 2000-го, когда Гособоронзаказ был очень маленьким, и в основном все средства шли на  ремонт техники и вооружения. И вот за эти 10 лет, будем считать с 1998 года, получилось, что заказ рос и параллельно увеличивались средства на ремонт, и все время мы пытались ремонтировать то, что есть. Эту ситуацию надо было ломать. И в общем-то первые шаги для этого в Гособоронзаказе 2009 года сделаны. Около полусотни самолетов армия закупает в этом году, приобретает 38 вертолетов, а также более 100 танков, около 300 единиц другой бронетанковой техники.
* О щите*
 Для гарантированного обеспечения безопасности страны надо приоритетно поддерживать и развивать Стратегические ядерные силы. Это наш щит: в Ракетных войсках будем поддерживать ту группировку, которая есть.  Постепенно уйдем от «Тополя-М» на новый ракетный комплекс с разделяющимися  головными частями. В этом году завершаем их испытание, ставим на дежурство  и начинаем массовое производство.
* О проблеме высокоточного оружия*
По Сухопутным войскам главное - это, конечно, создание и массовое производство высокоточного оружия. Развернут целый комплекс работ,  некоторые близки к завершению. Это – «Искандер», высокоточные боеприпасы для систем «Град» и «Смерч». Можно назвать и другие системы и образцы.Есть проблема - обеспечение применения высокоточного оружия. Это цифровые  карты, навигационное поле, создаваемое с помощью ГЛОНАССа. Без этих двух  составляющих высокоточное оружие эффективно использовать нельзя.Если мы начинаем массовое перевооружение, то надо готовить специалистов, способных работать на новой технике. Нужны операторы, грамотные в 
техническом отношении люди, а их в армии пока не хватает.
*О военно-морском флоте* 
ВМФ - самый финансово емкий вид Вооруженных Сил, потому что все, что создается - корабли, подводные лодки - это десятки миллиардов рублей.  Тяжелое бремя, в том числе и в доле Гособоронзаказа.На чем мы сегодня сосредоточены? Надо переоснастить морские Стратегические ядерные силы. Создается новая подводная лодка, которая сейчас проходит заводские и ходовые испытания и к концу года будет готова. Это создание  нового ракетного комплекса «Булава, с которым возник ряд проблем. Вы знаете о неудачных пусках. Мною была создана комиссия, которая проверила технологию подготовки этой ракеты на всю глубину кооперации. Сейчас мы создали еще одну комиссию из независимых экспертов с привлечением Академии наук, которая сможет оценить ситуацию со стороны, свежим глазом. И пока эта комиссия не завершит работу, мы не продолжим летные испытания Конечно, требуется и обновление надводного флота. Потому что весь надводный флот сегодня у нас - еще советский…
Для дальних походов нужен атомный крейсер, на дизеле далеко не уйдешь, либо же потребуются заправщики мощные - это очень дорого и неэффективно.  Поэтому как минимум 2-3 атомных крейсера в ВМФ должно быть.
* Об авианосцах*
Ведется научно-исследовательская работа по определению облика перспективного авианосца. Но надо говорить не только о авианесущем  крейсере - он сам по себе хорошая мишень, а и о целой группе кораблей его  обеспечения и защиты. Это очень дорогое дело. Принимать решение о строительстве будет руководство страны, в рамках существующей госпрограммы  вооружений мы его сделать, конечно, не сможем, нужна отдельная федеральная целевая программа. Напомню, что в советское время мы авианосцы строили в Николаеве. У нас теперь нет еще мощностей, нет ни одного нормального дока для такого корабля. А это тоже очень большие материальные затраты.


 Прокомментировать планы Минобороны России корреспондент «Свободной Прессы»  попросил нашего эксперта по военным вопросам, капитана первого ранга, экс-командира атомной подводной лодки Александра Лескова.
- Очень странно, что стратегический план перевооружения, озвученный г-м Поповкиным, появился только на девятом году существования новой власти,  призванной остановить дальнейшее падение российских вооруженных сил на уровень ведущих держав четвертого мира…
      «СП»: - Что вы имеете ввиду?
- Вымирающее племя подводников-атомщиков были всегда уверены, что самые  радужные перспективы по части защиты Отечества у летчиков. Когда же выяснилось, что авиаторы в этом вопросе уповают на сухопутчиков и ракетчиков, а у тех дела тоже не ахти - стало совсем грустно.Первое, в чем лукавит г-н Поповкин: кризис российской армии начался не в конце 90-х. Увы, к 2000 году кризис был в самом разгаре. Развал,  уничтожение и тотальная распродажа армии еще недавно великой державы начались на десятилетие раньше - в 1989 году и достигли апогея в период правления министра обороны Павла Грачева. Степень морального разложения армии зашкалила за все разумные пределы.
      «СП»: - После ухода Грачева минуло уже больше 10 лет?
- Сравнительно недавно, в 2005 году, группа ветеранов-подводников (я был в  их числе) посетила нашу бывшую главную базу атомного флота СССР,  закодированную как Североморск-7. Мы тогда сократили свой визит с четырех дней до двух, поскольку в первый же день испытали настоящий шок от увиденного: разрушенные дома офицеров, пустые пирсы, торгующие в задрипанных лавках азербайджанцы. Попались нам и сытенькие чиновники с депутатами, пьянствующие в тамошнем ресторане в рабочее время. На пустынных улицах города мы не встретили ни одного человека в  военно-морской форме.
      «СП»: - Процитирую, однако, замминистра обороны: «Создается новая подводная лодка, которая сейчас проходит заводские и ходовые испытания и к концу года будет готова…» 
 - Речь идет об атомном подводном крейсере «Юрий Долгорукий», который сейчас проходит испытания на Белом море. Замминистра не стал уточнять, что  этот атомоход строился на «Севмаше»… более десяти лет! И если в озвученном стратегическом плане предусмотрены темпы - один атомоход в десять лет - то лишь через 300 лет мы выйдем на уровень мощи США 1965 года. И то при условии, если пресловутая «Булава» все-таки научится попадать в назначенную цель, а не куда попало.
      «СП»: - В чем же причина такой медлительности?
 - «Севмаш» - самый мощный судостроительный завод России дышит на ладан и кое-как сводит концы с концами, благодаря заказу индусов по 
переоборудованию устаревшего авианосца «Горшков». Кроме того, в 
  знаменитом 42-м цеху, где раньше одновременно строилось шесть(!) атомных субмарин, нынче строят… три яхты для наших олигархов, каждая по цене  сопоставима с подводным атомоходом первого поколения…
      «СП»: - Вы считаете, что модернизация военно-морского флота мало заботит руководство страны?
- Премьер-министр Владимир Путин три месяца назад проводил в Питере 
совещание, посвященное судьбе военно-морского флота России. Основной вопрос повестки дня был такой: сможет ли правительство справиться с  непокорным главным штабом ВМФ и переселить таки его из легендарного  Козловского переулка в Москвы - в скромное питерское Адмиралтейство? Приказ на переселение был отдан Путиным еще в его бытность президентом. На совещании выяснилось, что приказ выполняется частично – повешена на здании  Адмиралтейства соответствующая табличка, но для переезда всего адмиралитета… нет денег, ибо все они ушли на переезд в Питер и обустройство Конституционного суда РФ.Второй вопрос повестки дня того совещания: почему могучая дизельная подводная лодка «Петр Великий», спущенная на воду два года тому назад под  аплодисменты и бросание чепчиков, до сих пор не принята на вооружение ВМФ? Премьеру объяснили, что конструкторы из ЦКБ, проектировавшие эту дизелюху, имели весьма смутное понятие о подводном военно-морском бытие и  спроектировали корабль с более чем 100 недоделками, существенно влияющими 
на его боеспособность. Например, оба гальюна для личного состава были 
расположены в носовом отсеке. Похоже, проектировщики понятия не имели, что по подводной лодке в подводном положении нельзя разгуливать, как по Невскому, а проход сквозь отсеки возможен лишь в крайнем случае и с разрешения центрального поста. Все это обрекает обитателей кормовых отсеков на долгое воздержание от отправления естественных нужд. Второй просчет конструкторов. Испокон веков на лодках существовали устройства ДУК (для удаления мусора и бытовых отходов). Проектировщики  сэкономили, решив, видимо, что ДУК для боевого корабля - излишняя роскошь. Они предложив таскать весь мусор из отсеков через центральный пост и складировать его для последующего выброса за борт при всплытии. Что тут скажешь? НАТО выведено из строя - умерли от смеха, а «зеленые» всех стран в бешенстве… 
Премьер тогда поинтересовался: какой проект подводной лодки для нашего ВМФ  был самым удачным? Ответ был единодушным: самыми лучшими были подводные истребители проекта 671 и 671-РТ. Все последующие ракетные монстры,  начиная с «раскладушек-самоубийц» проекта 675 и кончая знаменитыми  «Акулами» проекта 941 – это по сути выброшенные на ветер деньги  налогоплательщиков. Для решения серьезных боевых задач эти суда были непригодны изначально.
            СП»: - Так может вернуться к 671 проекту? 
 - Боюсь, это уже невозможно. Хотя ЦКБ «Малахит» еще, возможно, и справится  с модернизацией, а вот «Севмаш» - вряд ли, потому что уничтожена система  обучения и подготовки как строителей, так и будущих экипажей.
      «СП»: - Еще цитата из интервью замминистра обороны: «Ведется 
научно-исследовательская работа по определению облика перспективного авианосца…»
- Определение перспективного облика? Красиво звучит! Но это - шарик для гольфа! Как утверждает Поповкин, ведутся исследования… Однако стоит ли тратить огромные деньги на научные работы, если нет производственных мощностей, нет доков и нет денег, как далее говорит замминистра… Ну, с деньгами вопрос решим: попросим олигархов купить для России вместо  очередной яхты или футбольной команды какой-нибудь завалящий атомный  крейсерок для борьбы с надувными лодками сомалийских пиратов. Хотя не исключено, что к тому времени пираты появятся и в водоемах России…
 Однако, самый страшный термин во всех высказываниях г-на Поповкина – это слово «закупка». Не строительство, а именно закупка. Оно означает одно: новое беспробудное воровство, откаты и т.п.
      Санкт-Петербург

В конце задаемся вопросом-И что после всего прочитанного про планы напоминающие планы Тухачевского?

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> Не говорите глупостей.Или Вы считаете,что все высказывания высокопоставленного чиновника должны проходить бесконтрольно
> по принципу "что хочу то и говорю в ответ журналистам"? А где его "НЕТ КОММЕНТАРИЙ" на очередной вопрос.Вы от кого нибудь в последнее время эти два слова слышали? Я к примеру нет. А по десятку произнесенных слов услышанных от руководящего работника,хороший аналитик  порой может составить неплохой отчет о текущих делах в той или другой области.Или нам скрывать уже нечего? 
> На последок замечу-шпиономанией не страдаю.Просто надоела болтовня
> и надувание щек...


alexvolf
_Не мелите ерундой_ (c) Вам был задан конкретный вопрос: _А какие тайны раскрыл Поповкин?_ про Ваши "заметки на полях".
Вы же в ответ надуваете щеки и пытаетесь в вопросительной форме приписать мне какие-то гоблинские рассуждения.

ЕМНИН авторству Канариса приписывается изречение "_Умей болтать, но не выбалтывать_" (с)

Если следовать вашим требованиям, то надо закрыть все форумы и арестовать их участников, а то вдруг на основе этих общений вражеские аналитики составляют неплохие отчеты  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Дополнение к дополняемому или продолжение начатого "О шарике для гольфа  или с прошедшим Новым годом"...
> ...
> В конце задаемся вопросом-И что после всего прочитанного про планы напоминающие планы Тухачевского?


 :Biggrin:  много букв, ссылки на источник нет...
Вами не раскрыт принципиальный вопрос о том сколько лет и какого режима надо дать Александру Лескову за то что он как Вы и предпочитаете на ответил корреспонденту: "_НЕТ КОММЕНТАРИЙ_" (с) а поддержал разговор на тему "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька"

http://government.ru/gov/priorities/docs/8633/ это официоз, а теперь почешу у себя в затылке и задумаюсь не сболтнул ли чего лишнего экс-командир атомной подводной лодки, а может просто болоболил для придания значимости своей скромной персоне...  :Cool:

----------


## alexvolf

> :http://government.ru/gov/priorities/docs/8633/ это официоз, а теперь почешу у себя в затылке и задумаюсь не сболтнул ли чего лишнего экс-командир атомной подводной лодки, а может просто болоболил для придания значимости своей скромной персоне...


Redav
Вы задаете провакационные вопросы на что получаете провокационные ответы по законам "физики".Вообще читайте внимательней и старайтесь понять суть(а не отдельные слова) о чем пишут люди в своих постах.
Кроме всего прочего, будет  Вам известно капраз Лесков уж почти 20
как пенсионер и вправе высказать свое личное мнение.Я высказал свое.
Далее уже наносное шло от Вас,а посему превращать далее разговор в балаган выясняя "кто есть ху" и "сколько лет кому давать" лично я не намерен.Без обид,ничего личного...

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> Вы задаете провакационные вопросы на что получаете провокационные ответы по законам "физики".


alexvolf
ЕМНИП то мои вопросы прозвучали после Ваших весьма своеобразных умозаключений, так что с физикой не того... 




> Вообще читайте внимательней и старайтесь понять суть(а не отдельные слова) о чем пишут люди в своих постах.


У Вас сложилось НЕ верное представление о моей внимательности и стараниях.




> Кроме всего прочего, будет  Вам известно капраз Лесков уж почти 20 как пенсионер и вправе высказать свое личное мнение.Я высказал свое.
> Далее уже наносное шло от Вас,а посему превращать далее разговор в балаган выясняя "кто есть ху" и "сколько лет кому давать" лично я не намерен.Без обид,ничего личного...


Капраз может быть сколько угодно на пенсии ИМХО заслужил.

Он отвечая на вопросы журналиста рассказывал про то о чем говорилось на совещании, а тогда и появляется вопрос: "А разве обсуждение проходило в не в закрытом режиме, т.е. НЕ в грифованном?" Вариантов ответа без всякой словесной шелухи ИМХО может быть только два
1. Меня там не было и знать не знаю чего и как обсуждали, мне ОБС.
2. Присутствовал, слушал и решил разболтать всем.

Надеялся Вам как борцу за сохранение коммерческих и военных тайн это будет интересно.

Коль не намерены, то такая уж селяви. 

С уважением, Redav/

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел вот такие фоты.... Привэт из Китая!

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## timsz

И зачем современному Китаю авианосец?

----------


## Nazar

> И зачем современному Китаю авианосец?


А зачем он США, Индии, Франции и так далее? Головой они умеют думать, в том числе и на будущее.

----------


## Полешук

> - Боюсь, это уже невозможно. Хотя ЦКБ «Малахит» еще, возможно, и справится с модернизацией, а вот «Севмаш» - вряд ли, потому что *уничтожена система обучения и подготовки как строителей,* так и будущих экипажей.
> 
>  Однако, самый страшный термин во всех высказываниях г-на Поповкина – это слово «закупка». Не строительство, а именно закупка. Оно означает одно: новое беспробудное воровство, откаты и т.п.
>       Санкт-Петербург


Ситауция аналогична авиапрому, да всей прромышленности - отсутсвие квалифицированных "работяг". Специализированные СПТУ закрыты или переделаны в юридические-экономические колледжи. В итоге и деньги можно найти и даже оборудование поставить, а вот работать на сборке уже некому.
Так что с "оптимизацие" армии и ОПК надо было еще и "оптимизацию" среднего специального образования провести, да и высшего технического.

Иначе слово "закупка" в устах генралов будет по прежнему звучать как "попил бабла".

----------


## Полешук

> И на кой нам их БИУС, неужели нам нужны их боевые системы? Давно у них перестали существовать ограничения на поставку боевых систем? В "коробке" только боевые системы и больше ни чего?


БИУС могут и в экспортном варианте сделать - "открытая архитектура", ж ё-маё... по памяти голандцы для кого-то (не с НАТО) схожий с Мистралем корабль на основе Роттердама клепают (или склепали уже). По моему БИУС там ставится.
А в "коробке" действительно еще много чего есть - та же силовая установка. Вот кто и где ее обслуживать будет.

----------


## Полешук

> А зачем он США, Индии, Франции и так далее? Головой они умеют думать, в том числе и на будущее.


В том числе и о государственных интересах, а не только для ....
Да ладно - это уже политика.. :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> - Боюсь, это уже невозможно. Хотя ЦКБ «Малахит» еще, возможно, и справится с модернизацией, а вот «Севмаш» - вряд ли, потому что уничтожена система обучения и подготовки как строителей, так и будущих экипажей.





> Ситауция аналогична авиапрому, да всей прромышленности - отсутсвие квалифицированных "работяг". Специализированные СПТУ закрыты или переделаны в юридические-экономические колледжи. В итоге и деньги можно найти и даже оборудование поставить, а вот работать на сборке уже некому.
> ...


_Шеф, все пропало! Гипс снимают, клиент уезжает!!!_ (с)
 :Biggrin: 

легко и непринужденно /только не спрашивайте как и почему/

http://www.sevmash.ru/?id=614&lg=ru
http://www.smtu.ru/rus/news.html
http://www.sukhoi.org/company/people/policy_m/

"шволочи" кто им дозволил молодежь готовить, обучать, трудоустраивать... и на других заводах какие-то корпоративные университеты создают... "падлы", а как же людям теперь крокодиловы слезы лить о том что было 15 лет назад и выдавать это за сегодняшний день... у-у-у "уроды"... :Tongue:

----------


## Redav

> ...А в "коробке" действительно еще много чего есть - та же силовая установка. Вот кто и где ее обслуживать будет.


Действительно, кто и где?
А-а-а-а гуляй рванина... будут пилить бабло, покупать втридорога, потом поставят самого тупого матросика дабы он запорол все движки на всех карабелях и купят еще двигателей  :Biggrin: 

Какие проблемы просчитать ресурс и закупить необходимый ремкомплект?
Какие проблемы сделать так как это уже давно делается во всем мире, т.е. фирма обучает эксплуатантов?
Какие проблемы создать СП с участием российской двигателестроительной фирмой?

та не-е-е-е ... будут пилить бабло ... другого на ум не должно приходить  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Полешук

> _Шеф, все пропало! Гипс снимают, клиент уезжает!!!_ (с)
> 
> 
> легко и непринужденно /только не спрашивайте как и почему/
> 
> http://www.sevmash.ru/?id=614&lg=ru
> http://www.smtu.ru/rus/news.html
> http://www.sukhoi.org/company/people/policy_m/
> 
> "шволочи" кто им дозволил молодежь готовить, обучать, трудоустраивать... и на других заводах какие-то корпоративные университеты создают... "падлы", а как же людям теперь крокодиловы слезы лить о том что было 15 лет назад и выдавать это за сегодняшний день... у-у-у "уроды"...


И что должно было быть увидено в выших рекламных проспектиках?

Вы давайте от "воздушных" замков и "космолетов" опуститесь на грешную землю. И поведайте почему вместо 30 Су-34, обещаных неоднократно к 2010 г. (типа темп производства 8-10 машин в год) имеется 4 или 5 в Липецке. Булава - вообще лебединая пестня, по которой уже и пари стыдно заключать, ибо проигравший известен. Северодвинск с 1993 г. на стапеле. Темпы строительства корветов, фрегатов с которыми достигнуть обещанного числа 20 для каждого, представляется крайне смутным и неопределнным (только вот не надо с 90-ми сравнивать - сейчас же все пучком, "шволочи" не мешают). То же самое с пр. 677. Порой кажется, что лучшеб эти деньги пустили на поддержание в боеготовом состоянии имеющихся пока Варшавянок. Суперджет, с фактически иностранным двиглом, начало эксплуатации которого уже который год откладывается, требует все больше ресурсов, как черная дыра. Ту-334 сколько б потянул, что б до серии довести? Может где в сотню раз меньше чем ухлопали в Суперлджет. Про НК-93 лучше вообще молча... с Базальтом хрень, какуюто, мутить начали.

по какой-то злой иронии, при "эффективных менеджерах" из двух зол не выбирают, а делают третье - гораздо худшее (для своей страны же). Парадокс...

Ну а соглашателям только и остается, что поддакивать "эффективным ..." и давать линки на различные рекламки.

Доживем до 2015 г. и увидем что имеется 70 Су-34 (про 300 к 2020 упоминать не будем) и всего остального, чего там наобещали власть придержащие - вот тогда и приклеем друг другу эпитеты.

----------


## Полешук

> Действительно, кто и где?
> А-а-а-а гуляй рванина... будут пилить бабло, покупать втридорога, потом поставят самого тупого матросика дабы он запорол все движки на всех карабелях и купят еще двигателей 
> 
> Какие проблемы просчитать ресурс и закупить необходимый ремкомплект?
> Какие проблемы сделать так как это уже давно делается во всем мире, т.е. фирма обучает эксплуатантов?
> *Какие проблемы создать СП с участием российской двигателестроительной фирмой?*
> 
> та не-е-е-е ... будут пилить бабло ... другого на ум не должно приходить


 :Biggrin: 

Нда. Цирк уехал, а клоуны остались.

Да нет никаких проблем. только максимум что будет делать в современных реалиях при "эффективных менеджерах" ваше СП - крупноузловую сборку, что и намечается со 146-м для Суперджета.
Да и делать будут скорее всего какие таджики...

Чета опять на политику потянуло. Все-таки не стого "оптимизацию" начали. надо было бы где повыше начать...

----------


## Redav

> Нда. Цирк уехал, а клоуны остались.
> 
> Да нет никаких проблем. только максимум что будет делать в современных реалиях при "эффективных менеджерах" ваше СП - крупноузловую сборку, что и намечается со 146-м для Суперджета.
> Да и делать будут скорее всего какие таджики...


Раз уехавшие вас не взяли с собой то порадуйте ссылками про "_ваше СП - крупноузловую сборку, что и намечается со 146-м для Суперджета_" и особенно про _Да и делать будут скорее всего какие таджики...
_

дюже интересно узнать как делать сборку такими "отвертками"


а то пока вы тут за всех бабло пилите и планируете как это делать, НПО "Сатурн" не соглосовав с вами уже производит SaM146 и давно обучает НЕ таджиков, которые работают на фирме http://www.npo-saturn.ru/?pid=171

 :Biggrin: 




> Чета опять на политику потянуло. ...


Может потому, что про нее любому желающему врать проще?

----------


## Морячок

> БИУС могут и в экспортном варианте сделать - "открытая архитектура", ж ё-маё... по памяти голандцы для кого-то (не с НАТО) схожий с Мистралем корабль на основе Роттердама клепают (или склепали уже). По моему БИУС там ставится.
> А в "коробке" действительно еще много чего есть - та же силовая установка. Вот кто и где ее обслуживать будет.


1. БИУС - абсолютно закрытая архитектура. В том её ценность и заключается. По крайней мере, с точки зрения "особистов" с обоих сторон, причём совершенно справедливо. Станет известна против... тьфу - партнеру!  :Wink:  схема обмена и обработки данных "масштаба соединения", скажем - всё, можно этот SENIT 9 выкидывать. 
2. Голландцы строят аналогичный пароход для Австралии. Надеюсь, не надо объяснять, что для них "натовские" БИУСы - "как родные".
3. Силовая установка - дизели. С учетом того, что в Брянске уже полвека клепают их по западным лицензиям - проблемы обслуживания нет никакой.

----------


## Полешук

> 1. БИУС - абсолютно закрытая архитектура. В том её ценность и заключается. По крайней мере, с точки зрения "особистов" с обоих сторон, причём совершенно справедливо. Станет известна против... тьфу - партнеру!  схема обмена и обработки данных "масштаба соединения", скажем - всё, можно этот SENIT 9 выкидывать. 
> 2. Голландцы строят аналогичный пароход для Австралии. Надеюсь, не надо объяснять, что для них "натовские" БИУСы - "как родные".
> 3. Силовая установка - дизели. С учетом того, что в Брянске уже полвека клепают их по западным лицензиям - проблемы обслуживания нет никакой.


1. Вообще-то "открытая "архитектура" к-либо системы означает просто безпроблемную ее модификацию и модернизацию путем простой замены элементов или их добавления, или реконфигурации програмного обеспечения.  Так что не согласен. В экспортном варианте можно залить полностью другое программное обеспечение, с другими схемами обмена и обработки данных различного масштаба, и оставить возможность для дальнейшей доработки страной покупателем. Другое дело - что цена поползет за это вверх.
2. Согласен.
3. Так получается корпус берется просто как технологически отработанный девайс?.. Что бы не возится с Халзанами и т.п.???

----------


## Redav

> И что должно было быть увидено в выших рекламных проспектиках?


Какие нафуй проспектики?  :Eek:  Какой-то "знайка" ляпнул, что нет обучающей базы на "Севмаше". Смотрим ссылку... там фотографии с живыми людьми. Процесс обучения идет и рулит им "Севмаш". Другие ссылки из той же области.




> Вы давайте от "воздушных" замков и "космолетов" опуститесь на грешную землю.


Эк вас мотылять стало  :Rolleyes: 




> И поведайте почему вместо 30 Су-34, ...


Огласите расценки за поставку инфы и не забудьте про компенсацию расходов на трафик.
ЕМНИП на многих форумах про Су-25СМ перед войной 08.08.08 тоже объявились желающие узнать сколько у нас новых "Грачей" и фантазировали про всяко разное... 




> Булава - вообще лебединая пестня, по которой уже и пари стыдно заключать, ибо проигравший известен.


Вы думали, что в сказку попали? Тогда порадуйте инфой как быстро сваяли ракетно-ядерный щит в СССР и с какими ракетами и сколько мудохались.
США по сей день не могут сваять подобие РД-180 для своих "Атласов"... сопят, но покупают.




> Темпы строительства ...


Действительно, нафуй нам вся эта шалабуда... легализовать возле стратегических объектов противника (самого невероятного) представителей СпН, сделать схроны с оружием и в случае чего они распушат любого супостата... и денег меньше надо будет тратить и эхфекту больше  :Biggrin: 




> Суперджет, с фактически иностранным двиглом, начало эксплуатации которого уже который год откладывается, требует все больше ресурсов, как черная дыра.


Вы сходите на сайт НПО "Сатурн" и почитайте фактики, заодно "влезьте в тему" и узнайте, что России дал этот проект... в том числе "побочного". Глядишь и "дар речи потеряете" дабы ненароком каку тайну не выдать 




> Ту-334 сколько б потянул, что б до серии довести? Может где в сотню раз меньше чем ухлопали в Суперлджет. Про НК-93 лучше вообще молча... с Базальтом хрень, какуюто, мутить начали.


Так посчитайте, порадуйте трудами праведными, а заодно и тем какие перспективы у Ту-334 на мировом рынке.
Какие проблемы с НК-93? Попробую угадать... пришло государство и стало разгонять "гопоту" славно опускавшую ниже плинтуса предприятие?
Про Базальт согласен имеется "муть", будем посмотреть... главное что бы они похоронили идиотскую идею-затею сделать на его территории демонстрационный полигон для МВСВ.




> Ну а соглашателям только и остается, что поддакивать "эффективным ..." и давать линки на различные рекламки.


Ай как не красяво... ярлычки решили понавесить на несогласных с вами. Только вот же какая залепуха, это вами тут глаголяться популисткие лозунги коспарово-немцовской направленности. Мной даже словечка не заявлено, что у нас все красиво и славно.  :Cool: 
Просто вы глаголите, а мной ссылки даются. У вас фантазии хлещут, но к реалиям они имеют очень отдаленное отношение...

----------


## Полешук

> 1.Раз уехавшие вас не взяли с собой то порадуйте ссылками про "_ваше СП - крупноузловую сборку, что и намечается со 146-м для Суперджета_" и особенно про _Да и делать будут скорее всего какие таджики...
> _
> 
> 2.  дюже интересно узнать как делать сборку такими "отвертками"
> 
> 
> 3. а то пока вы тут за всех бабло пилите и планируете как это делать, НПО "Сатурн" не соглосовав с вами уже производит SaM146 и давно обучает НЕ таджиков, которые работают на фирме http://www.npo-saturn.ru/?pid=171
> 
> 
> ...


1. не принимайте так близко к сердцу. :Biggrin: 
2. 


> Разделение работ по программе SaM146 между НПО Сатурн и SNECMA составляет 50/50 по всем аспектам, включая: разработку, производство, маркетинг, продажи и послепродажное обслуживание.


http://www.npo-saturn.ru/?pid=31


И никакой инфы про локализацию и долю в каждом аспекте.

Только



> Самые передовые и проверенные технологии, используемые в программе создания двигателя SaM146, позволяют авиакомпаниям достичь наилучших экономических показателей коммерческой эксплуатации парка самолетов.


 :Biggrin: 
Так этим уже более 5 лет мозги полоскают. а убедить пока никак (чет даже не удосужились сравнительную табличку с тем же д-436 (не первой версии желательно)  и западными аналогами сделать).

3. я то как раз "не пилю". 

И что, много стентов подготовлено, и много ли из них остались в производсве? (про квалификацию пока спрашивать рано).

----------


## Полешук

> бла-бла-бла-бла...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Так посчитайте, порадуйте трудами праведными, а заодно и тем какие перспективы у Ту-334 на мировом рынке.
> 2. Какие проблемы с НК-93? Попробую угадать... пришло государство и стало разгонять "гопоту" славно опускавшую ниже плинтуса предприятие?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. не хуже чем у Суперджета (то бишь почти никаких, зато внутри России был бы свой самолет, а так почти иностранный).
2. Да уже никаких.
3. Уже ш сказано - цирк уехал, зачем же клоуничать?

----------


## Redav

> 1. не принимайте так близко к сердцу.


Понятно, ссылок не дождусь
_Главное прокукарекать, а там хоть не рассветай._ (с)




> И никакой инфы про локализацию и долю в каждом аспекте.


_Пилите, Шура. Пилите..._ (с)
Уважаемый Полешук, копайте, там все есть про что вы раньше заявляли ... только не совпадает с вашими фантазиями




> Так этим уже более 5 лет мозги полоскают. а убедить пока никак ...


Вообще-то они дело делают, а в верой в храм...




> я то как раз "не пилю".


а хочется? уж больно эта тема из вас лезет по поводу из без повода...  :Cool: 

И


> что, много стентов подготовлено, и много ли из них остались в производсве? (про квалификацию пока спрашивать рано).


копайте, там и на этот вопрос ответ имеется

С уважением, Redav.

----------


## Redav

> 1. не хуже чем у Суперджета (то бишь почти никаких, зато внутри России был бы свой самолет, а так почти иностранный).
> 2. Да уже никаких.
> 3. Уже ш сказано - цирк уехал, зачем же клоуничать?


1. Цифирьками порадуйте. Со спорами, что стакан на половину полный или стакан на половину пустой это уже не ко мне.
2. От и славно.
3. Так не клоуничайте, не рассказывайте побасёнки, а давайте факты не из области ОБС.

----------


## Nazar

Господа, давайте пыл умерим и по теме поговорим, а то в дебри уже забрались.
Тему топика напомнить ? :Wink:

----------


## Полешук

> Господа, давайте пыл умерим и по теме поговорим, а то в дебри уже забрались.
> Тему топика напомнить ?


Хм. Про авианосец для России :Rolleyes: 

Ну хоть темку-то оживили...

Извиняюсь если кого обидел.

----------


## Redav

> Хм. Про авианосец для России


и все сопутствующее ему ... от подготовки кадров до всякого разного...




> Ну хоть темку-то оживили...


согласен




> Извиняюсь если кого обидел.


Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Морячок

> 1. Вообще-то "открытая "архитектура" к-либо системы означает просто безпроблемную ее модификацию и модернизацию путем простой замены элементов или их добавления, или реконфигурации програмного обеспечения. Так что не согласен. В экспортном варианте можно залить полностью другое программное обеспечение, с другими схемами обмена и обработки данных различного масштаба, и оставить возможность для дальнейшей доработки страной покупателем. Другое дело - что цена поползет за это вверх.
> /.../
> 3. Так получается корпус берется просто как технологически отработанный девайс?.. Что бы не возится с Халзанами и т.п.???


1. Нет, коллега - не так. И по существу (прошу поверить на слово - я последние 20 лет как раз и занимаюсь разного рода системами обмена данными и обработки информации - но предлагаю "так широко" тему не развивать, по крайней мере, на форуме) и, в частности, применительно к SENIT 9.
Что я имею в виду? - "переработка" БИУС, изначально не предназначавшейся для управления "нашим" оружием, мало того что связана с большими материальными затратами - и в этом Вы совершенно правы - требует предоставления разработчикам информации по методам управления оружием. Нашим оружием. Понимаете, о чём речь и почему этого сделать невозможно, в смысле - нельзя? 
Плюс еще одно соображение - при этом, в софт может быть легко "заложена" "программная бомба", которая заблокирует управлением корабля в критической ситуации.  Например - отключит наведение АК-630 при подлете крылатой ракеты. 
3. А хрен его знает - зачем он берется вообще. Выше я уже "разорялся" по этому поводу, и по поводу "Халзана" тоже... ИМХО - реальные причины этой авантюры находятся где-то в области чьих-то корыстных интересов, и нигде больше. И у "Мистраля", и у "Халзана" есть свои плюсы и минусы. Вопрос же совсем в ином: зачем ТАКИЕ корабли вообще нужны в нашем флоте??? 
PS ну, а *если бы реально* требовались - "Мистраль", объективно, получше будет...

----------


## Nazar

> И у "Мистраля", и у "Халзана" есть свои плюсы и минусы. Вопрос же совсем в ином: зачем ТАКИЕ корабли вообще нужны в нашем флоте??? 
> PS ну, а *если бы реально* требовались - "Мистраль", объективно, получше будет...


Объективно лучше, но если смотреть со стороны перспективного развития, того-же тридцатилетнего Халзана, то нет.
А вот вопрос о надобности этого "не до судна", поставлен очень грамотно, и стоит он не только на этом форуме, но и допустим у многих флотских людей, видимо кроме товарища Высоцкого.
Постарайтесь сравнить его хотя-бы с той-же Таравой и ущербность Мистраля, сразу себя проявит. Адмиральская яхта для Балтики и не более.
Все сказанное мое ИМХО.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Объективно лучше, но если смотреть со стороны перспективного развития, того-же тридцатилетнего Халзана, то нет.
> А вот вопрос о надобности этого "не до судна", поставлен очень грамотно, и стоит он не только на этом форуме, но и допустим у многих флотских людей, видимо кроме товарища Высоцкого.
> Постарайтесь сравнить его хотя-бы с той-же Таравой и ущербность Мистраля, сразу себя проявит. Адмиральская яхта для Балтики и не более.
> Все сказанное мое ИМХО.



Вы не первый кто так пренибрежительно относится к тому чего не понимает:Pz-1 не помните как его называли?а 109 "спортивный истребитель"? а про "Штуку"я вообще молчу),а какими забавными эпитетами награждали нашу технику амеры!?,до встречи с ней в бою...
Мистраль это нужная и УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ платформа,а вот как ее будут применять вот по моему более интересный вопрос...

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Мистраль это нужная и УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ платформа,а вот как ее будут применять вот по моему более интересный вопрос...


*+100*
Только ни на этом ни на других форумах ни кто внятно объяснить про его применение у нас, а точнее цель его покупки НЕ может. Зато дружный хор обличателей "попил бабла" не умолкает.  :Cool: 

И ведь, что характерно, когда "картишки вскроются", то сей же хор начнет дружно вещать: "Я знал, я знал, но не мог об этом раньше рассказать".  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Вы не первый кто так пренибрежительно относится к тому чего не понимает:Pz-1 не помните как его называли?а 109 "спортивный истребитель"? а про "Штуку"я вообще молчу),а какими забавными эпитетами награждали нашу технику амеры!?,до встречи с ней в бою...
> Мистраль это нужная и УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ платформа,а вот как ее будут применять вот по моему более интересный вопрос...


Не надо говорить ерунду, приведите ссылки, где 109й, в его "чистом" виде, называли спортивным истребителем ( на этом сайте присутствует Мансур Мустафин, человек который очень значительную часть своей жизни, посвятил истории этого самолета ). Далее, расскажите о Штуке и высказываниях в ее сторону, только давайте говорить не о Ашке.

Но это все пустые разговоры не по теме. Расскажите пожалуйста, как Вы видите применение Мистраля, на каких флотах и в качестве чего?

Просто вот серьезно, есть ЦНИИ ВМФ, многие сотрудники которого, не разделяют всероссиянской радости от покупки этого "судна", видимо молоды они и не опытны, да откаты свои еще не получили. 

А на вопрос мой, про сравнение с Таравой, а это уже не предел ДК США, я ответа так и не получил.
Просто если Вы его будете сравнивать с USS New York, то результат сравнения, будет аналогичен сравниванию какого-нибудь Нью-Йорка с Миссури.

----------


## Nazar

> *+100*
> Только ни на этом ни на других форумах ни кто внятно объяснить про его применение у нас, а точнее цель его покупки НЕ может. Зато дружный хор обличателей "попил бабла" не умолкает. 
> 
> И ведь, что характерно, когда "картишки вскроются", то сей же хор начнет дружно вещать: "Я знал, я знал, но не мог об этом раньше рассказать".


Уважаемый Redav, поведайте пожалуйста, те сакральные возможности, заложенные в это судно. Уж Вы точно должны это знать.
А еще лучше, озвучьте задачи, которые нынешняя доктрина ставит перед ВМФ, я надеюсь она не грифованная и ее оглашение, не повлечет за собой уголовного преследования Вас и коллег Вас услышавших.

----------


## Nazar

> а какими забавными эпитетами награждали нашу технику амеры!?,до встречи с ней в бою...
> .


Вам примеры какой техники привести, ракетной? , авиационной ? сухопутной ?
Везде были свои плюсы и минусы и какого-то явного удивления, при встрече в бою, как Вы выражаетесь, ни наша, ни западная техника, особых впечатлений, друг на друга не произвела, за некоторым исключением.
А в Ираке, американцы были удивлены несостоятельностью 62ек и 72ек, но это было вызвано скорее не желанием ( или не умением ) нормально воевать, экипажей.

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav, поведайте пожалуйста, те сакральные возможности, заложенные в это судно. Уж Вы точно должны это знать.


Уважаемый Nazar, так мной в данной теме уже цитировалось заявление должностного лица МО РФ, где указаны возможности заложенные в этот корабль в плане его использования по выполнению различных задач.




> А еще лучше, озвучьте задачи, которые нынешняя доктрина ставит перед ВМФ, я надеюсь она не грифованная ...


Доктрина не грифованная
http://www.rg.ru/2010/02/10/doktrina-dok.html  только в ней про Вооруженные Силы РФ, а более детальная "разблюдовка" касаемо того же ВМФ не дается.

Интересно, а на днях Поповкин не обазначил часть задач где могут выполнять Мистрали?

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Nazar, так мной в данной теме уже цитировалось заявление должностного лица МО РФ, где указаны возможности заложенные в этот корабль в плане его использования по выполнению различных задач.


Да цитирование дело конечно хорошее, но хотелось бы именно Ваше мнение услышать, которое у Вас несомненно существует. Или оно полностью совпадает с мнением должностного лица МО РФ?

----------


## Redav

> Да цитирование дело конечно хорошее, но хотелось бы именно Ваше мнение услышать, которое у Вас несомненно существует. Или оно полностью совпадает с мнением должностного лица МО РФ?


ИМХО должностные лица по Мистралю "дразнятся" потому как идут переговоры.
Мое личное мнение /только в данном случае не просите его обосновать  :Cool: / - надо 5-6 Мистралей, но видимо с денюжкой напряг, а потому склоняются к четырем кораблям.
 :Biggrin:  Nazar, не делайте из меня гоблина из когорты "одобрямс". Мое мнение не всегда и не во всем совпадает с мнениями должностных лиц МО РФ.

----------


## timsz

> А зачем он США, Индии, Франции и так далее? Головой они умеют думать, в том числе и на будущее.


А Россия как всегда уникальна, надо понимать. Ни авианосцы, ни вертолетоносцы ей не нужны...

----------


## Nazar

> А Россия как всегда уникальна, надо понимать. Ни авианосцы, ни вертолетоносцы ей не нужны...


А что Вы это мне говорите? Или я где-то говорил про уникальность России, или не нужность авианосцев и вертолетоносцев.

----------


## timsz

> А что Вы это мне говорите? Или я где-то говорил про уникальность России, или не нужность авианосцев и вертолетоносцев.


Это скорее ко всей ветке. Как-то общий настрой такой: китайцы молодцы, индийцы молодцы, а нашим это все не нужно - попил бабла и все равно их тут же потопят.

Хотя, это, наверное, особенность русского характера: у нас все хорошее - самое лучшее в мире, а все плохое - самое худшее.

----------


## Морячок

> Это скорее ко всей ветке. Как-то общий настрой такой: китайцы молодцы, индийцы молодцы, а нашим это все не нужно - попил бабла и все равно их тут же потопят.


ну уж не передергивайте, пожалуйста. 
Китайцы и индусы, к слову говоря - хотят обзавестись авианосцем, "максимально приближенным" к полноценному. В отличие от нас, которые заказали пароход - не то авианосец, не то плавучий госпиталь, не то черт знает что вообще и зачем. 
В отличие от "нас", они-то как раз ясно отдают себе отчет - что им нужно, и для каких целей. А если бы Вы посмотрели всю ветку - то могли бы убедиться, что народ здесь довольно ясно сформулировал требования к кораблю, который *реально* нужен нашему флоту. И он совершенно не похож на пресловутый "Мистраль". Который, к слову говоря, проиграл голландцам конкурс на поставку для Australian Navy. Что - австралийцы, выходит - тоже дураки, если отказались от такого "чуда в перьях"?

----------


## timsz

> народ здесь довольно ясно сформулировал требования к кораблю, который *реально* нужен нашему флоту


Извините, если кого обижу, а есть тут хоть один человек профессионально разбирающийся в стратегии и тактике ВМФ, в военном планировании и т.д.?


А отказ Австралии от Мистраля - это совсем не аргумент сам по себе. Австралия и от ракет со стратегическими бомбардировщиками отказывается.

----------


## Nazar

> Извините, если кого обижу, а есть тут хоть один человек профессионально разбирающийся в стратегии и тактике ВМФ, в военном планировании и т.д.?


Даже если и есть, то вряд-ли они определятся. :Cool: 
Но зато есть люди, служившие и служащие на Флоте и в МА, прекрасно понимающие необходимость полноценного, авианосного флота.
Мистраль это конечно хорошо, папуасов-пиратов погонять, или могучий эстонский военно-морской плот.
Тут вот упомянули Курилы и возможную пригодность Мистраля в "конфликте" , у меня отсюда вопрос, сколько минут, без поддержки авиации, он проживет.

----------


## timsz

> Даже если и есть, то вряд-ли они определятся.
> Но зато есть люди, служившие и служащие на Флоте и в МА, прекрасно понимающие необходимость полноценного, авианосного флота.


Необходимость сильной армии понимают все. Это как быть здоровым и богатым. Немцы перед второй мировой тоже понимали, что нужны авианосцы, но тем не менее решить эту задачу не смогли.




> Мистраль это конечно хорошо, папуасов-пиратов погонять, или могучий эстонский военно-морской плот.
> Тут вот упомянули Курилы и возможную пригодность Мистраля в "конфликте" , у меня отсюда вопрос, сколько минут, без поддержки авиации, он проживет.


Думаю, он будет потоплен за несколько минут до "Кузнецова". Но, подозреваю, гораздо позже, чем большие десантные корабли, которые пойдут на штурм Курил.

Впрочем, я тоже в планировании операций ВМФ ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Nazar

а я о Кузнецове и не говорил, я говорил о полноценном АУГ.

----------


## Морячок

> Немцы перед второй мировой тоже понимали, что нужны авианосцы, но тем не менее решить эту задачу не смогли.


как это так "не смогли"?  :Eek:  
очень даже "смогли"... Только "не захотели" достраивать "Цеппелина" и "Штрассера". Гитлер ничего не понимал в планировании морских операций, как и строительстве флота как рода вооруженных сил - а потому постройка АВ в Германии, распоряжениями фюрера, то начиналась, то останавливалась, то продолжалась, то снова приостанавливалась... Тем не менее - "Граф Цеппелин" был доведен почти 100% готовности - только его уже негде было использовать, борьбу на море Германия к 1944 году безнадежно проиграла. 
К слову говоря - о результатах вмешательства в процесс строительства флота некомпетентных политиков, наделенных неограниченной властью. Ничего не напоминает, а?

----------


## timsz

> а я о Кузнецове и не говорил, я говорил о полноценном АУГ.


Я думаю, что если вдруг завтра война, и над брать с моря Курилы, то туда и Мистраль, и Кузнецова отправят. Если всю АУГ накроют, то Мистель будет где-то перед Кузнецовым.

Но если уж и их накроют, то и БДК вряд ли до Курил доплывут.

----------


## timsz

> как это так "не смогли"?  
> очень даже "смогли"... Только "не захотели" достраивать "Цеппелина" и "Штрассера".


Я сильно в этот вопрос не углублялся, больше со стороны  Bf 109T, но, насколько я помню, у Германии не хватило средств, чтобы доделать.

----------


## Nazar

> Я думаю, что если вдруг завтра война, и над брать с моря Курилы, то туда и Мистраль, и Кузнецова отправят. Если всю АУГ накроют, то Мистель будет где-то перед Кузнецовым.
> 
> Но если уж и их накроют, то и БДК вряд ли до Курил доплывут.


Знаете, в одном конфликте, у одной из сторон, был такой авианосец Вейнтисинко де Майо, как Вы думаете, почему эта страна, отказалась от использования этого корабля, во аремя боевых действий?

Мистраль ( а не Мистель, это Вы с германской программой 44 года путаете ), не есть АУГ, а Кузнецов не есть авианосец, а двадцать самолетов, с еще меньшим количеством подготовленных летчиков, как бы этого не хотелось, не есть ударная составляющая и составляющая ПВО.
О чем еще говорить?

----------


## timsz

> Мистраль ( а не Мистель, это Вы с германской программой 44 года путаете ), не есть АУГ, а Кузнецов не есть авианосец, а двадцать самолетов, с еще меньшим количеством подготовленных летчиков, как бы этого не хотелось, не есть ударная составляющая и составляющая ПВО.
> О чем еще говорить?


Говорить тут не о чем. Надо дела делать. И с чего-то надо начинать. Вы можете рассчитать оптимальный порядок выпуска кораблей для скорейшего формирования АУГ?

----------


## alexvolf

> а какими забавными эпитетами награждали нашу технику амеры!?,до встречи с ней в бою...


ZIGZAG
Вы находите американские эпитеты забавными...?!!! Если Вы, подразумеваете  имена (в последствии код НАТО) которые они присваивали в начале 50-х годов нашим самолетам то,лично я вижу в этих "забавных эпититах" уважение с их стороны к нашей техники.К примеру первые Ил-28 по их обозначению были "Butcher",М-4 " Bizon",Ту-16 "Badger",Миг-15"Falcon" и т.д."Забавные эпитеты" лишний раз подчеркивали  уважение(возможно и некую осторожность для своих пилотов с чем те имеют дело...) хотя "забавных" слов на букву "А-В-F-C и т.д." в англ.языке хватало и хватает....

----------


## Морячок

> Вы можете рассчитать оптимальный порядок выпуска кораблей для скорейшего формирования АУГ?


Порядок "выпуска", а вернее - постройки кораблей АУГ здесь не рассматривался (слишком уж за рамки темы форума "выходит"), а вот состав АУГ обсуждался - поглядите в первой половине этой ветки, а также в "Морской авиации" рядом. 
Но, в любом случае - "Мистралю" в составе полноценной АУГ "делать нечего" - его максимальная скорость 18 узлов слишком мала, чтобы оперировать в составе АУГ в боевых условиях (порядка 25-30 узлов). "Мистраль" для этого и не предназначался - это классическая "колониальная канонерка", тут уж "Халзан" более уместен как бы, при всех его прочих минусах... 
А про "Графа..." почитайте http://historius.narod.ru/spravka/ca...zeppelin-1.htm или http://www.letitbook.ru/Product/Detail/6507 (особенно вторую - хоть и "суконно" написано, но фактология довольно верно изложена).

----------


## alexvolf

> Говорить тут не о чем. Надо дела делать. И с чего-то надо начинать. Вы можете рассчитать оптимальный порядок выпуска кораблей для скорейшего формирования АУГ?


timsz,уважаемый 
Ну да,примерно как в песне  Высоцкого "Отставить разговоры. Вперед...Наверх,а там... ".
И с чего же начинать позвольте Вас спросить? 
1) С перевооружения Мистраля- комплексом КР Гранит, средствами ПВО, скорострельной артиллерией,бортовыми РЭС.Боюсь от всего этого по закону Архимеда будущая ватерлиния "плавающей дачи" не позволит открыть "задний борт"...  Придется заварить его наглухо...  :Biggrin:  
2) Какие корабли лично Вы видите в составе АУГ? Из чего "рассчитать оптимальный порядок формирования"?

----------


## timsz

> И с чего же начинать позвольте Вас спросить?


Если бы я знал, то не спрашивал бы. Но, я понимаю, те, кто говорят, что начинают не с того, знают, с чего надо начинать. Вот и спрашиваю.




> 1) С перевооружения Мистраля- комплексом КР Гранит, средствами ПВО, скорострельной артиллерией,бортовыми РЭС.Боюсь от всего этого по закону Архимеда будущая ватерлиния "плавающей дачи" не позволит открыть "задний борт"...  Придется заварить его наглухо...


Не понял. Это все зачем?



> 2) Какие корабли лично Вы видите в составе АУГ? Из чего "рассчитать оптимальный порядок формирования"?


Лично я ничего не вижу, так как совершенно не разбираюсь.

Как рассчитать? Из общих соображений надо:
1. Понять, что в АУГ будет входить.
2. Понять, что уже можно использовать из того, что есть.
3. Оценить возможности нашей промышленности, финансовые возможности страны, и из этого рассчитать последовательность изготовления, чтобы было быстрее и дешевле.

----------


## timsz

> Но, в любом случае - "Мистралю" в составе полноценной АУГ "делать нечего" - его максимальная скорость 18 узлов слишком мала, чтобы оперировать в составе АУГ в боевых условиях (порядка 25-30 узлов).


Возможно. Но, мне кажется, тут все зациклились на авианосной составляющей Мистраля. А важна больше десантная. Мистраль (или другой подобный вертолетоносец) нужен для замены или дополнения БДК. По скорости подходит.

----------


## Морячок

> мне кажется, тут все зациклились на авианосной составляющей Мистраля. А важна больше десантная. Мистраль (или другой подобный вертолетоносец) нужен для замены или дополнения БДК.


я заранее прошу прощения у модераторов за дальнейший оффтопик - просто, хочется аргументировать своё мнение относительно "Мистраля", хотя это и выходит за рамки темы.
Так вот. Разумеется, "авианосную составляющую", как выразился коллега Timsz в "Мистрале" никто и не усматривает - пожалуй, кроме адмирала Высоцкого и его коллег в МО. В написанном выше - все мы тщательно пытались оное разглядеть - не получилось, как видите.
Теперь о применимости к качестве десантного корабля. 
Я бы не стал сопоставлять "Мистраль" (и его "одноклассников") с советскими БДК. В советской военной доктрине десантным операциям с моря предусматривались сугубо вспомогательные функции - типа фланговой поддержки наступающим войскам тактическими десантами. Соответственно, силы, для этого предназначавшиеся - были весьма ограниченными, как в части личного состава, так и по средствам доставки и высадки. Десантные операции предусматривалось проводить в зоне, доступной для авиационной поддержки ВВС - т.е. наличие АУГ для "советского" десанта было ненужным. 
"Мистраль" - качественно иной корабль, предназначенный для десантных операций вдали от территорий, с которых может быть оказана авиационная поддержка. Т.е., он может оперировать либо в составе соединения, в составе которого имеется авианосец, либо самостоятельно, при условии отсутствия противодействия - как на переходе, так и в месте высадки. К чему приводит отсутствие надлежащей поддержки с воздуха - наглядно продемонстрировал Фолклендский конфликт. Согласны?
А теперь "поместим" "Мистрали" в современный российский флот. Можете ли Вы сказать - где они смогут высаживать десант БЕЗ сопротивления? 
А действовать при поддержке АУГ (которых у нас вовсе нет!) им тоже затруднительно, со своими 18-ю узлами скорости... 
Вот так и получается - корабли непонятно для чего, по крайней мере, в российском флоте...

----------


## timsz

Спорить сложно, поэтому и не буду.

Но пара замечаний вставлю.

Советской доктрины уже нет, есть новая доктрина. Поэтому интересно было бы узнать, какая сейчас роль отводится десантам. Но в любом случае корабль типа Мистраль дает новые возможности как для десантирования, так и для поддержки десанта.

Также не стоит помещать Мистраль в современный российский флот. К моменту когда их будет четыре, состав флота тоже может измениться.

----------


## Полешук

> Спорить сложно, поэтому и не буду.
> 
> Но пара замечаний вставлю.
> 
> Советской доктрины уже нет, есть новая доктрина. Поэтому интересно было бы узнать, какая сейчас роль отводится десантам. Но в любом случае корабль типа Мистраль дает новые возможности как для десантирования, так и для поддержки десанта.
> 
> Также не стоит помещать Мистраль в современный российский флот. К моменту когда их будет четыре, состав флота тоже может измениться.


причем, судя по темпам выбытия и постройки - существенно...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да. Ка-27 и производные.
> Если конечно флотоводцы не захотят импортных вертолетов закупить.


По косвенным признакам у нас закажут аналог европейского NH-90, в инете есть один рисунок и фото модели-носит индекс МИ-383,но это лет через 10.

----------


## Nazar

> По косвенным признакам у нас закажут аналог европейского NH-90, в инете есть один рисунок и фото модели-носит индекс МИ-383,но это лет через 10.



Вы ничего не путаете? То что Вы назвали Ми-383, насколько мне известно, является военной модификацией Ми-38 с двигателем ТВ7-117В, которую действительно собираются строить. Но вот с чего Вы взяли, что это чей-то аналог и каким образом этот достаточно большой вертолет, будет относиться к Мистралю?

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы ничего не путаете? То что Вы назвали Ми-383, насколько мне известно, является военной модификацией Ми-38 с двигателем ТВ7-117В, которую действительно собираются строить. Но вот с чего Вы взяли, что это чей-то аналог и каким образом этот достаточно большой вертолет, будет относиться к Мистралю?


Нет не путаю,(тема МИ-38 вообще по моему висит,по крайней мере в представленной стратегии развития он вообще не упомянут)МИ-383 совершенно другой вертолет-это видно сразу у них разные размеры другая несущая система,фюзеляж имеет характерные боковые изломы по типу NH-90(по габаритам он явно чуть меньше существующего МИ-8)у меня есть рисунок и фотка модельки,но как запостить я пока не знаю,как разберусь то обязательно кину на суд общественности.;)

----------


## Nazar

> Нет не путаю,(тема МИ-38 вообще по моему висит,по крайней мере в представленной стратегии развития он вообще не упомянут)МИ-383 совершенно другой вертолет-это видно сразу у них разные размеры другая несущая система,фюзеляж имеет характерные боковые изломы по типу NH-90(по габаритам он явно чуть меньше существующего МИ-8)у меня есть рисунок и фотка модельки,но как запостить я пока не знаю,как разберусь то обязательно кину на суд общественности.;)


Интересно, а вот в озвученной не так давно вертолетостроительной "Стратегии-2020" ясно сказано



> *Военный сегмент (см. схему) будет включать модернизированный тяжелый транспортный Ми-26М, транспортно-десантный Ми-383 (развитие линии Ми-38), скоростной средний многоцелевой Ка-65 и так называемый перспективный «ударный вертолетный комплекс». Работы по специальному легкому пилотируемому вертолету для военных заказчиков не предусмотрены, и, согласно представленному на конференции плану, «легкую» нишу займут только беспилотные летательные аппараты*


Да и Евгений Матвеев (преподаватель Академии им. Н.Е. Жуковского , эксперт "Aviation EXplorer" по вертолётной тематике ), так-же говорит что Ми-383 - военное развитие вертолета Ми-38, а Ми-382 - соответственно гражданское. :Wink: 

Наверное ошибаются они.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Интересно, а вот в озвученной не так давно вертолетостроительной "Стратегии-2020" ясно сказано
> 
> 
> Да и Евгений Матвеев (преподаватель Академии им. Н.Е. Жуковского , эксперт "Aviation EXplorer" по вертолётной тематике ), так-же говорит что Ми-383 - военное развитие вертолета Ми-38, а Ми-382 - соответственно гражданское.
> 
> Наверное ошибаются они.



Да,я как раз про нее и говорю("Стратегии-2020"),только вот слова(даже столь уважаемого человека) это одно, а модель вертолета другое:если судить по ней(по модели),то это совсем разные машины работающие в разных весовых категориях.К тому же ниша МИ-38 не очевидна!,он конкурирует с"восмерками"!,а такого не допустит не один нормальный бизнесмэн,вот если их разведут по массе,то тогда понятно,но ИМХО этого пока делать не станут,вложат деньги в модернизацию итак не плохо продающегося МИ-8.
Незнаю...может и ошибаются,но маркетинг ни кто не отменял;)

----------


## Nazar

> Да,я как раз про нее и говорю("Стратегии-2020"),только вот слова(даже столь уважаемого человека) это одно, а модель вертолета другое:если судить по ней(по модели),то это совсем разные машины работающие в разных весовых категориях.К тому же ниша МИ-38 не очевидна!,он конкурирует с"восмерками"!,а такого не допустит не один нормальный бизнесмэн,вот если их разведут по массе,то тогда понятно,но ИМХО этого пока делать не станут,вложат деньги в модернизацию итак не плохо продающегося МИ-8.
> Незнаю...может и ошибаются,но маркетинг ни кто не отменял;)


Да они  в одной весовой категории ( по меркам вертолетов ), но у Ми-38 максимальная взлетная, почти на 4 тонны больше, на пару тонн больше грузоподъемность, незначительно, но все-же...
Да и менять уже восьмерки пора, сколько лет летать то можно, пусть и постоянно модернизируясь.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да они  в одной весовой категории ( по меркам вертолетов ), но у Ми-38 максимальная взлетная, почти на 4 тонны больше, на пару тонн больше грузоподъемность, незначительно, но все-же...
> Да и менять уже восьмерки пора, сколько лет летать то можно, пусть и постоянно модернизируясь.


Nazar,как мне видится замена МИ-8 будет,но позже, острой необходимости пока нет.К тому же МИ-383 в военном сегменте как раз очень удачно заменит его.
А для МИ-38 нужен новый двигатель другого класса чем твз-117(вроде ведутся работы),расширение и удлинение фюзеляжа,замена шасси на убирающиеся,но это все мои фантазии;)))

----------


## Морячок

> Мне лично ведется применение УДВКД таким же каким его применяют янки:


Уважаемый Zigzag,
такая аргументация в русском фольклоре называется "ставить телегу впереди лошади": сначала купить корабль, а потом пытаться понять - зачем? (разумеется, эта претензия не к Вам лично, а к тем, кто такое решение принял - надеюсь, Вы в в их число не входите  :Smile: ).
В странах с нормальным военным руководством принято поступать наоборот: сначала определяются реальные задачи, стоящие перед вооруженными силами (в т.ч. и перед флотом), после чего закупаются необходимые виды вооружений.
Применительно к Российской Федерации - *учитывая Военную доктрину РФ* - перед флотом стоит задача морских границ РФ от нападения со стороны НАТО. Иными словами - в задачи флота входит, в первую очередь, прикрытие районов развертывания ПЛАРБ и оборона побережья страны от десантов противника. Согласитесь, что для решения этих, *реальных*, задач "Мистраль" абсолютно негоден. 



> мини Авианосец(при наличии СВВП)


Шутку оценил, спасибо!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Уважаемый Zigzag,
> такая аргументация в русском фольклоре называется "ставить телегу впереди лошади": сначала купить корабль, а потом пытаться понять - зачем? (разумеется, эта претензия не к Вам лично, а к тем, кто такое решение принял - надеюсь, Вы в в их число не входите ).
> В странах с нормальным военным руководством принято поступать наоборот: сначала определяются реальные задачи, стоящие перед вооруженными силами (в т.ч. и перед флотом), после чего закупаются необходимые виды вооружений.
> Применительно к Российской Федерации - *учитывая Военную доктрину РФ* - перед флотом стоит задача морских границ РФ от нападения со стороны НАТО. Иными словами - в задачи флота входит, в первую очередь, прикрытие районов развертывания ПЛАРБ и оборона побережья страны от десантов противника. Согласитесь, что для решения этих, *реальных*, задач "Мистраль" абсолютно негоден. 
> 
> Шутку оценил, спасибо!


Уважаемый Морячок!к моему великому сожалению я не вхожу в число "принимающих решения",но был бы на месте ответственных руководителей поступил так же бы! :Smile: 
А теперь серьёзно вы не поверите,но я прочел "Основы политики Российской Федерации в области военно-морской деятельности на период до 2010 года"(!!!)так вот, надеюсь мой пост положит конец мифу о якобы неготовности правовой базы РФ для кораблей типа "Мистраль(!!!)
В России адекватное военно-политическое руководство,и уже давно приняты необходимые документы(!!!)Просто многие не хотят это видеть(!!!)
http://www.rg.ru/2010/02/10/doktrina-dok.html
http://www.scrf.gov.ru/documents/34.html
http://flot.com/nowadays/concept/osn_napr.htm
Надеюсь это вы будите читать более внимательно,чем собственно мои посты.С уважением :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Применительно к Российской Федерации - *учитывая Военную доктрину РФ* - перед флотом стоит задача морских границ РФ от нападения со стороны НАТО.


Ну это далеко не единственная задача ) И вообще для НАТО предназначено совсем другое оружие.

----------


## timsz

> причем, судя по темпам выбытия и постройки - существенно...


Поэтому идея просто их купить не выглядит совсем глупой.

----------


## Полешук

> Поэтому идея просто их купить не выглядит совсем глупой.


С таким подходом и последующая покупка второго корпуса Ш.де Голя (без БИУС  :Smile: ) с комплектом Рафалей-М и БЛА не будет выглядеть совсем глупой. Да и новые ихние фрегаты тоже хороши... А уж компактные Барракуды и Скорпены - просто идеал для ВМФ.

----------


## timsz

> С таким подходом и последующая покупка второго корпуса Ш.де Голя (без БИУС ) с комплектом Рафалей-М и БЛА не будет выглядеть совсем глупой. Да и новые ихние фрегаты тоже хороши... А уж компактные Барракуды и Скорпены - просто идеал для ВМФ.


Конечно. Но "не глупый" не означает "правильный". Это означает, что достойно взвешенного здравого обсуждения, расчетов, оценки и т.д.

----------


## alexvolf

> надеюсь мой пост положит конец мифу о якобы неготовности правовой базы РФ для кораблей типа "Мистраль(!!!)


Уважаемый ZIGZAG
Правовую базу с успехом можно подвести под все,что угодно...

Не вдаваясь в политику 90-х,можно констатировать,что РФ за годы 
адекватного правительства Б.Н.Ельцина потеряла собственную школу
кораблестроения и теперь вынуждена наверстывать упущенные возможности.Нам лишь остается гадать,что послужило толчком для приобретения французского Мистраля.Возможно последние войсковые учения проведенные в присутствии Президента РФ Медведева на Балтике 
или что-то иное...
Однако,многие участники форума,участвующие в дискуссии по теме данной ветки склоны считать,что Мистраль -далеко не то СУДНО (термин корабль в данном случае не подходит) которое
в данный момент нужно российскому флоту.Даже купив готовый корпус
придется "перекраивать" его заново или использовать как "эталон-образец" для дальнейшей постройки следующих экземпляров на отечественных верфях(китайский опыт).Так или иначе возни будет много. А каков будет результат ???

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый ...
> В странах с нормальным военным руководством принято поступать наоборот: сначала определяются реальные задачи, стоящие перед вооруженными силами (в т.ч. и перед флотом), после чего закупаются необходимые виды вооружений.


Уважаемый Морячок
Вы утверждаете, что в России это не было сделано? Или вся проблема в том, что Вас на такие... мероприятия не пригласили или не признали Ваше мнение достаточно обоснованным?




> Применительно к Российской Федерации - *учитывая Военную доктрину РФ* - перед флотом стоит задача морских границ РФ от нападения со стороны НАТО. ...


ЕМНИП в Военной доктрине слово "НАТО" употребляется три раза, а задач коих можно по Военной доктрине "нарезать" для ВМФ будет поболее. Их выполнение для флота НЕ обязательно?  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый ZIGZAG
> Правовую базу с успехом можно подвести под все,что угодно...


Уважаемый alexvolf
вообще-то ZIGZAG-у рассказывали "про телегу, лошадь"... и прочие "зачем". Он и указал, что правовая база имеется, т.е. определено "зачем".




> ...Нам лишь остается гадать,что послужило толчком для приобретения французского Мистраля.


Чем активно занимаются все желающие... не только на этом форуме.




> Возможно последние войсковые учения проведенные в присутствии Президента РФ Медведева на Балтике или что-то иное...


Вы про учения прошлого года? Так переговоры по "Мистралю" начались намного ранее. Значит "что-то иное".




> Однако,многие участники форума,участвующие в дискуссии по теме данной ветки склоны считать,что Мистраль ...


Это их право... в рамках их знаний и их ответственности.  :Cool: 
Имеет же право Redav _считать_, что Мистрали в различных пропорциях нам нужны на СФ и ТОФ, если контракт будет выполнен в определенные временные рамки?

----------


## Nazar

> Мистрали в различных пропорциях нам нужны на СФ и ТОФ


В силу своих конструктивных особенностей, данный корабль не сможет нести службу в условиях заполярья. :Wink: 
Но даже если-бы и мог, уж там то ему что сейчас делать :Confused: .

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf
> вообще-то ZIGZAG-у рассказывали "про телегу, лошадь"... и прочие "зачем". Он и указал, что правовая база имеется, т.е. определено "зачем"



Уважаемый Redav
Каким боком Вы,отвечаете за ZIGZAG???!!! 
Далее. Посоветовал-бы Вам не дробить ответы участников форума на отдельные фрагменты -вытаскивая  для своего собственного умазаключения отдельные предложения или слова.

----------


## Nazar

> Угу... Ответственность - это хорошо.
> 
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/04/15/ip/


Какое отношение это имеет к теме дискуссии?

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav
> Каким боком Вы,отвечаете за ZIGZAG???!!! 
> Далее. Посоветовал-бы Вам не дробить ответы участников форума на отдельные фрагменты -вытаскивая  для своего собственного умазаключения отдельные предложения или слова.


Уважаемый alexvolf
Мы же здесь в дружеской обстакановке обстановке высказываем свои мнения.
Вы высказали свое мнение по посту ZIGZAG обратившегося к Морячку, а мое обращение было к Вам.  :Wink:  Поделился своим виденьем и пониманием про пост ZIGZAG-а.

А зачем копировать весь пост, когда отвечаю на определенные ... "моменты"?

Вы делаете также
Зачем современной России авианосец ?
Зачем современной России авианосец ?
Зачем современной России авианосец ?
Зачем современной России авианосец ?
...
или Ваши советы на Вас не распространяются?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> В силу своих конструктивных особенностей, ...


В той самой фразе, которую Вы процитировали, ключевое слово "_считать_". Надо было НЕ курсивом выделить?

----------


## FLOGGER

Пурген не прекратил еще своего действия?

----------


## Морячок

Уффф... Растём, однако - уже два умаодана отрядили на форум, для проведения линии партии...  :Rolleyes:  Один не справляется, видимо.
Господа оппоненты - ну вы хоть имеете какое-то мнение, "отличное от мнения начальства"? - единственный аргумент, которым вы готовы оперировать, сводится к тому, что "наверху виднее!".  Пусть кого-то более компетентного сюда отправят, что ли - а то даже скучно становится дискутировать с такими "проводниками непогрешимости", как вы... 
Разумеется - никому не возбраняется иметь мнение "в пользу" "Мистралей" или реорганизации армии в том виде, что она сейчас ведется - но хотелось бы узнать АРГУМЕНТАЦИЮ в пользу именно таких решений, а не иных. Ведь 3/4 обсуждаемого здесь - не возражения как таковые, а именно попытки понять - почему ТАК, а не иначе? решения военного (и не только!) руководства вызывают массу вопросов, на которые здесь пытаются найти ответы - т.к. мотивировкой своих решений пресловутое "руководство" ничуть не озабочено. Это вовсе не пресловутое брюзжание "отставников" по поводу "прежде вода была мокрее и рыба в Каме была!". Здесь присутствуют, в большинстве своем, вполне адекватные люди, с военным или, по крайней мере, военно-техническим образованием, прослужившие "в строю", или проработавшие на предприятиях ВПК не один год. Или - продолжающие служить/работать. И в их компетентности, по теме обсуждаемого - сомнений быть не должно.  
И, уж простите - наверное, "виновата не бобина!" - если эти пресловутые "решения" вызывают у них такую реакцию... 

Уважаемый Zigzag - "с чувством глубокого удовлетворения" Вы сообщаете о своём прочтении документов по военной доктрине РФ. Позвольте Вас огорчить - эти, и аналогичные документы мне приходится изучать, по долгу своей работы,  довольно регулярно и тщательно (иногда даже излишне), причем когда они появляются, а не заканчивают свой срок действия (это я по поводу "Основ политики...", срок действия которой закончился). И при всём своём старании я не могу там припомнить ничего, кроме "ритуальных фраз" о сотрудничестве с ООН в части предотвращения гуманитарных катастроф - что могло бы хоть как то могло мотивировать надобность "Мистралей" в нашем флоте. Зато я хорошо помню пункт 8 "а" "Военной доктрины", которая ставит, в числе военных угроз, на первое место - именно НАТО, а вовсе не сомалийских пиратов (19й, что ли, пункт, в конце списка). Я не помню дословно эти разделы - пишу по памяти, а в документ лезть неохота просто - но предлагаю всем желающим ознакомиться - благо, вы ссылки привели, спасибо Вам. 
Надо же понимать разницу между ПЕРВООЧЕРЕДНЫМИ задачами, и "прочими"? 

И очень хорошая аргументация по части правовой базы! можно даже сказать - замечательная!! Так вот, уважаемый Zigzag: "правовым" основанием для заказа вооружений для ВС является "Программа закупки вооружений" на определенный период, ежегодно подтверждаемая (или не подтверждаемая) финансированием из бюджета. Так вот - никаких "Мистралей" в программах закупки вооружений для флота НЕ ПРЕДУСМАТРИВАЛОСЬ. Т.е. - формально затея "пропихивается" как раз вопреки российскому законодательству, уж извините нас. Ну ладно - мы люди привычные, и не такие "чудеса" при реализации госпрограмм видели... Поэтому никто на это не отреагировал - спасибо Вам, что на это внимание заставили обратить, хоть и не в свою пользу, так сказать. Будем считать, что "...истина дороже!".  :Smile:  

В этой ветке неоднократно предлагалось озвучить аргументы "в пользу" закупки "Мистралей", однако, ничего более или менее внятного услышать не довелось. Не не считать же всерьез, за таковое фразу одного юного оппонента: "с Грузией "помахались", а на Америку "прыгнуть" слабо?!" ? (цитирую по памяти, желающие точности могут поискать выше). Противники и скептики свою точку зрения аргументировали - и с технической, и с военной стороны. Господа апологеты - ну, поделитесь, наконец, "тайной святого Грааля" - зачем нам этот "Мистраль"?! - ГДЕ его применять, и КАК?

----------


## Redav

> Уффф... Растём, однако - уже два умаодана отрядили на форум, для проведения линии партии...  Один не справляется, видимо.
> Господа оппоненты - ну вы хоть имеете какое-то мнение, "отличное от мнения начальства"? - единственный аргумент, которым вы готовы оперировать, сводится к тому, что "наверху виднее!".  Пусть кого-то более компетентного сюда отправят, что ли - а то даже скучно становится дискутировать с такими "проводниками непогрешимости", как вы...


http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/oxota/m/20.mp3




> Разумеется - никому не возбраняется иметь мнение "в пользу" "Мистралей" или реорганизации армии в том виде, что она сейчас ведется - но хотелось бы узнать АРГУМЕНТАЦИЮ в пользу именно таких решений, а не иных. Ведь 3/4 обсуждаемого здесь - не возражения как таковые, а именно попытки понять - почему ТАК, а не иначе? решения военного (и не только!) руководства вызывают массу вопросов, на которые здесь пытаются найти ответы - т.к. мотивировкой своих решений пресловутое "руководство" ничуть не озабочено. Это вовсе не пресловутое брюзжание "отставников" по поводу "прежде вода была мокрее и рыба в Каме была!". Здесь присутствуют, в большинстве своем, вполне адекватные люди, с военным или, по крайней мере, военно-техническим образованием, прослужившие "в строю", или проработавшие на предприятиях ВПК не один год. Или - продолжающие служить/работать. И в их компетентности, по теме обсуждаемого - сомнений быть не должно.  
> И, уж простите - наверное, "виновата не бобина!" - если эти пресловутые "решения" вызывают у них такую реакцию...


http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/oxota/m/27.mp3




> В этой ветке неоднократно предлагалось озвучить аргументы "в пользу" закупки "Мистралей", однако, ничего более или менее внятного услышать не довелось. ...


_Вас Ивановых не поймешь... ей хорошо... тебе плохо. Вы меж собой для начала разберитесь_. (с)
Один возмущается и обвиняет Поповкина в разглашении гостайны. Другой требует вынь да положь ему усю правду матку.

Одни експерты на "круглом столе" с Поповкиным "городили огороды", а после его ответов "сопели" пока народ смеялся над их аналитическими размышлизмами... про "Мистраль".  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> В той самой фразе, которую Вы процитировали, ключевое слово "_считать_". Надо было НЕ курсивом выделить?


Вы уж меня извините товарищ вертолетчик, но, во первых где Вы прочитали слово *считать*, а во вторых , что Вы понимаете в основах кораблестроения . Я примерно представляю, что не более чем в специфике разведки МА.
Кстати, по старой теме, Вы так и не собрались со знающими людьми пообщаться, или все ссылки на инет ждете?

----------


## Nazar

> _Вас Ивановых не поймешь... ей хорошо... тебе плохо. Вы меж собой для начала разберитесь_. (с)
> Один возмущается и обвиняет Поповкина в разглашении гостайны. Другой требует вынь да положь ему усю правду матку.
> 
> Одни експерты на "круглом столе" с Поповкиным "городили огороды", а после его ответов "сопели" пока народ смеялся над их аналитическими размышлизмами... про "Мистраль".


Пустое это все, видимо с чашки командира Ми-8, совершенство существующей Военно-Морской доктрины и планы на дальнейшее развитие флота видны лучше, чем всему первому ЦНИИ и руководящему составу флотов, исключая товарища Высоцкого. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> … где Вы прочитали слово *считать*, …


цитирую и в дополнение выделяю красным цветом слово Вами НЕ замеченное  :Wink: 



> Имеет же право Redav _считать_, что Мистрали в различных пропорциях нам нужны на СФ и ТОФ, если контракт будет выполнен в определенные временные рамки?


Зачем современной России авианосец ?




> Пустое это все, видимо с чашки командира Ми-8, ...


Вас опять на угадайки-фантазии потянуло? Экий Вы неугомонный  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> ... а во вторых , что Вы понимаете в основах кораблестроения . Я примерно представляю, что не более чем в специфике разведки МА.
> Кстати, по старой теме, Вы так и не собрались со знающими людьми пообщаться, или все ссылки на инет ждете?


Зачем напрягаться. Подождем. Если контракт с Мистралем состоится, то будем надеяться, что темы на форуме не будут подтерты. Тогда посмотрим где и как будут применяться Мистрали и сравним это с прогнозами нынешних форумчан... послушаем их.  :Cool: 
Вас тоже взволновали мои источники информации... (бухтя себе под нос) значит будут выкручивать руки...




> всему первому ЦНИИ и руководящему составу флотов, исключая товарища Высоцкого


эти тогда все убедительно объяснят: "соблюдение военой тайны", а вот что тогда начнут глаголить знатоки  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Уффф... Растём, однако - уже два умаодана отрядили на форум, для проведения линии партии...  Один не справляется, видимо.
> Господа оппоненты - ну вы хоть имеете какое-то мнение, "отличное от мнения начальства"? - единственный аргумент, которым вы готовы оперировать, сводится к тому, что "наверху виднее!".  Пусть кого-то более компетентного сюда отправят, что ли - а то даже скучно становится дискутировать с такими "проводниками непогрешимости", как вы... 
> Разумеется - никому не возбраняется иметь мнение "в пользу" "Мистралей" или реорганизации армии в том виде, что она сейчас ведется - но хотелось бы узнать АРГУМЕНТАЦИЮ в пользу именно таких решений, а не иных. Ведь 3/4 обсуждаемого здесь - не возражения как таковые, а именно попытки понять - почему ТАК, а не иначе? решения военного (и не только!) руководства вызывают массу вопросов, на которые здесь пытаются найти ответы - т.к. мотивировкой своих решений пресловутое "руководство" ничуть не озабочено. Это вовсе не пресловутое брюзжание "отставников" по поводу "прежде вода была мокрее и рыба в Каме была!". Здесь присутствуют, в большинстве своем, вполне адекватные люди, с военным или, по крайней мере, военно-техническим образованием, прослужившие "в строю", или проработавшие на предприятиях ВПК не один год. Или - продолжающие служить/работать. И в их компетентности, по теме обсуждаемого - сомнений быть не должно.  
> И, уж простите - наверное, "виновата не бобина!" - если эти пресловутые "решения" вызывают у них такую реакцию... 
> 
> Уважаемый Zigzag - "с чувством глубокого удовлетворения" Вы сообщаете о своём прочтении документов по военной доктрине РФ. Позвольте Вас огорчить - эти, и аналогичные документы мне приходится изучать, по долгу своей работы,  довольно регулярно и тщательно (иногда даже излишне), причем когда они появляются, а не заканчивают свой срок действия (это я по поводу "Основ политики...", срок действия которой закончился). И при всём своём старании я не могу там припомнить ничего, кроме "ритуальных фраз" о сотрудничестве с ООН в части предотвращения гуманитарных катастроф - что могло бы хоть как то могло мотивировать надобность "Мистралей" в нашем флоте. Зато я хорошо помню пункт 8 "а" "Военной доктрины", которая ставит, в числе военных угроз, на первое место - именно НАТО, а вовсе не сомалийских пиратов (19й, что ли, пункт, в конце списка). Я не помню дословно эти разделы - пишу по памяти, а в документ лезть неохота просто - но предлагаю всем желающим ознакомиться - благо, вы ссылки привели, спасибо Вам. 
> Надо же понимать разницу между ПЕРВООЧЕРЕДНЫМИ задачами, и "прочими"? 
> 
> И очень хорошая аргументация по части правовой базы! можно даже сказать - замечательная!! Так вот, уважаемый Zigzag: "правовым" основанием для заказа вооружений для ВС является "Программа закупки вооружений" на определенный период, ежегодно подтверждаемая (или не подтверждаемая) финансированием из бюджета. Так вот - никаких "Мистралей" в программах закупки вооружений для флота НЕ ПРЕДУСМАТРИВАЛОСЬ. Т.е. - формально затея "пропихивается" как раз вопреки российскому законодательству, уж извините нас. Ну ладно - мы люди привычные, и не такие "чудеса" при реализации госпрограмм видели... Поэтому никто на это не отреагировал - спасибо Вам, что на это внимание заставили обратить, хоть и не в свою пользу, так сказать. Будем считать, что "...истина дороже!".  
> ...


Хорошо,буду считать ,что это вы мне от скуки столько написали.Да и на будущие,раз уж вы" изучаете, по долгу своей работы"документы поинтересуйтесь для общего развития порядком принятия законов и прочих нормативно правовых документов РФ определяющих  срок действия и процедуру утраты силы оного.Я не привык заниматься переливанием из пустого в порожний.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> ZIGZAG
> Вы находите американские эпитеты забавными...?!!! Если Вы, подразумеваете  имена (в последствии код НАТО) которые они присваивали в начале 50-х годов нашим самолетам то,лично я вижу в этих "забавных эпититах" уважение с их стороны к нашей техники.К примеру первые Ил-28 по их обозначению были "Butcher",М-4 " Bizon",Ту-16 "Badger",Миг-15"Falcon" и т.д."Забавные эпитеты" лишний раз подчеркивали  уважение(возможно и некую осторожность для своих пилотов с чем те имеют дело...) хотя "забавных" слов на букву "А-В-F-C и т.д." в англ.языке хватало и хватает....


alexvolf,я не про официальные коды, я про то как они говорят о нашей технике в своих "ура патриотических"передачах например по дискавеки,по моему там даже пренебрежение иногда бывает,по крайней мере я так воспринимаю.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Даже если и есть, то вряд-ли они определятся.
> Но зато есть люди, служившие и служащие на Флоте и в МА, прекрасно понимающие необходимость полноценного, авианосного флота.
> Мистраль это конечно хорошо, папуасов-пиратов погонять, или могучий эстонский военно-морской плот.
> Тут вот упомянули Курилы и возможную пригодность Мистраля в "конфликте" , у меня отсюда вопрос, сколько минут, без поддержки авиации, он проживет.


По моему Nazar,так ставить вопрос не корректно,вообще сегодня без поддержки авиации все не долго продержится,тот же "Петр Великий"-долго ли он будет отбивать атаки сильного противника один!?Вы посмотрите с другой стороны!-например начало эскалации конфликта сейчас вокруг Курил,как мы будем быстро усиливать нашу группировку там?по воздуху?а если мы прозевали и самураи уже там,как аргентинцы в свое время!?,то как мы будем назад отбивать?Считайте,что это мои встречные вопросы лично вам.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Уважаемый ZIGZAG
> Правовую базу с успехом можно подвести под все,что угодно...
> 
> Не вдаваясь в политику 90-х,можно констатировать,что РФ за годы 
> адекватного правительства Б.Н.Ельцина потеряла собственную школу
> кораблестроения и теперь вынуждена наверстывать упущенные возможности.Нам лишь остается гадать,что послужило толчком для приобретения французского Мистраля.Возможно последние войсковые учения проведенные в присутствии Президента РФ Медведева на Балтике 
> или что-то иное...
> Однако,многие участники форума,участвующие в дискуссии по теме данной ветки склоны считать,что Мистраль -далеко не то СУДНО (термин корабль в данном случае не подходит) которое
> в данный момент нужно российскому флоту.Даже купив готовый корпус
> придется "перекраивать" его заново или использовать как "эталон-образец" для дальнейшей постройки следующих экземпляров на отечественных верфях(китайский опыт).Так или иначе возни будет много. А каков будет результат ???


Я понимаю ваши опасения alexvolf,в истории наших ВС было столько случаев заказа постройки последующей эксплуатации не нужных нам вооружений,что по неволи начинаешь не доверять любым инициативам начальства.Но в данном случае я сам себе аналитик и мой личный анализ говорит,что этот корабль нам нужен и немедленно-построить у себя быстро явно первый несможем,у голандцев нет сквозной палубы,испанцам амеры не дадут продать.И как мне видятся современные войны на море,скорость сама по себе не главное(это я про 18 уз).

----------


## Полешук

> По моему Nazar,так ставить вопрос не корректно,вообще сегодня без поддержки авиации все не долго продержится,тот же "Петр Великий"-долго ли он будет отбивать атаки сильного противника один!?Вы посмотрите с другой стороны!-например начало эскалации конфликта сейчас вокруг Курил,как мы будем быстро усиливать нашу группировку там?по воздуху?а если мы прозевали и самураи уже там,как аргентинцы в свое время!?,то как мы будем назад отбивать?Считайте,что это мои встречные вопросы лично вам.


то чем можно усиливать, с успехом погрузиться на пару крупнотонажных сухогрузов.

А если "прозевали", то после "оптимизации" для отбивания только один способ - 2 ядерных удара по мелким городам и последующая угроза тотального уничтожения "островов восходящего солнца".

----------


## Redav

> то чем можно усиливать, с успехом погрузиться на пару крупнотонажных сухогрузов.




и где здесь на о. Кунашир в бухте Головнина портовые сооружения для разгрузки крупнотонажных сухогрузов?

желаете Шикотан посмотреть http://www.ostrovnoy.ru/shikotan/index1.php

----------


## Полешук

> и где здесь на о. Кунашир в бухте Головнина портовые сооружения для разгрузки крупнотонажных сухогрузов?
> 
> желаете Шикотан посмотреть http://www.ostrovnoy.ru/shikotan/index1.php


Ляпота! :Smile: 

т.е. вы хотите сказать что ни лихтеровоз, ни ролкер ни какой дргой гражданский корабль не могут обеспечить высадку на острова пехоты и легкой артиллерии?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Ляпота!
> 
> т.е. вы хотите сказать что ни лихтеровоз, ни ролкер ни какой дргой гражданский корабль не могут обеспечить высадку на острова пехоты и легкой артиллерии?


я хочу сказать,что это называется -маразм и он не лечится.

----------


## Полешук

> я хочу сказать,что это называется -маразм и он не лечится.


Опаньки.
Спалилсо :Biggrin: .
Вопрос-то был другому нику, а ответил этот.
Похоже, что ника два, а чел под ними-то один.

Извиняюсь за оффтоп, просто интересно было, что это так в унисон по всем темам такой "одобрямс" с Мистралем и другой "оптимизацией" идет. :Wink: 

Ерунда это все с Мистралем, тем более без БРЭО фактически. 
Ведь любому понятно, что в данный момент места ему в составе ВМФ нет, как в плане применения, так и базирования. Особенно на ТОФ, где он протянет не болей Новороссийска (про СФ Nazar уже отписал). А уж идея спасения с его помощью от японцев Курил - просто смех. При отсутсвии противодействия Сил самообороны доставить подкрепление можно и пока еще имеющимися силами и средствами, включая транспортную авиацию (собственно сейчас так и делается). И использовать мини УДК чисто как транспорт мирного времени :Confused:  - вот это маразм. Если же будет противодействие, то Мистраль и из Владика не выйдет, какие уж там Курилы. Не считая технического превосходства джапаны просто массой задавят. Да и что он сможет доставить - 1 пехотный батальон.
Каково будет соотношение сил ТОФ и ВВС в регионе с Японскими ССО к моменту появления у ТОФ Мистраля? Вот. Посчитали - прослезились. У Японии к моменту появления и корабликик несущий эскадрилью, если не больше, F-35C появится.
Все. С Японией и Курилами - только РВСН и МСЯС.

ЧФ-Грузия. Больше в настоящее время Мистраль ни на что не годиться.
В Севастополя, если Ураина пустит, он может и лет 20 отплавает.

----------


## Полешук

Да. И еще по Мистралю и высадке на необорудованное побережье. Похоже, что кто-то из адмиралов (или повыше) просто позавидовал Роме Абрамовичу:
http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3225649.html



> «Eclipse» на Эльбе
> 
> © REUTERS/Christian Charisius
> 
> 16.04.2010, Германия | Аплодисментами, улыбками и приветственными криками «Россия, вперед!» встретили вчера жители Гамбурга суперяхту российского миллиардера Романа Абрамовича «Eclipse», вышедшую вчера из дока №10 верфи Blohm+Voss в пробное плавание по Эльбе. «Зримый и впечатляющий результат эффективных экономических реформ последних лет в России» — так называют девятипалубную моторную яхту «Eclipse» местные обозреватели, отдавая должное великолепным результатам, которых хозяин яхты достиг в сфере предпринимательства и инвестиций в реальный сектор экономики страны. 
> 
> Длина яхты «Eclipse» («Скромность» — в переводе на русский) составляет 167 м., ширина - 21,5 м. На девяти палубах яхты разместятся *две вертолетные площадки, четыре прогулочных катера, посыльное судно для гостей, 20 водных мотоциклов и 12-местная субмарина, которая сможет незамеченной выходить из трюма через днище корабля*. Яхта оборудована стабилизаторами против качки, новейшей противоракетной системой, подводными инфракрасными датчиками и системой раннего обнаружения извержения вулканов.
> 
> В «адмиральской» каюте площадью 500 кв. м разместятся рояль, небольшая сцена и зал для выставок. На яхте расположены три большие столовые, океанариум, зал для дискотек, кинотеатр, четыре бассейна, гимнастический зал с сауной и парилкой. Предусмотрен винный погреб, две кухни и помещения для персонала, рассчитанные на 100 человек.
> ...



Эх ма. Красава ведь. И всего лишь четвертая.
Мистралей тоже, вродь, четыря хотят... :Confused: 

Как думаете, совпадение?

Да. И  - "*две вертолетные площадки, четыре прогулочных катера, посыльное судно для гостей, 20 водных мотоциклов и 12-местная субмарина, которая сможет незамеченной выходить из трюма через днище корабля*" - как раз для высадки на необорудованный берег сойдет, тот что Redav рисовал :Wink:

----------


## timsz

> Уффф... Растём, однако - уже два умаодана отрядили на форум, для проведения линии партии...  Один не справляется, видимо.


Морячок, не перегибайте палку. Это не делает Вам чести. Надеюсь, Вы не ожидаете от меня ответной реплики о том, что Вы агент мирового (или грузинского) капитализьма?

----------


## Морячок

> Морячок, не перегибайте палку.


А лично Вас я вовсе и не имел ввиду. Вы вполне аргументированно ставите вопросы, по сути дискуссии - в отличие от двух иных "штатных одобрямсов"...
Кстати, в "агенты" один их них меня уже записал  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

Вообще навешивание ярлыков идет когда остальные аргументы исчерпаны. Давайте не будем.

----------


## Морячок

> Вообще навешивание ярлыков идет когда остальные аргументы исчерпаны.


полностью с Вами согласен! и обращу Ваше внимание на "аргументацию" оппонентов - в каком виде и тоне она ведется. А "умаоданы" - это, увы - наша реальность... "Не то" в пример из Китая берет ЕР, к сожалению.
Однако - давайте обсуждать культуру общения в "курилке", или  "личке",что ли...

----------


## Redav

> Опаньки.
> Спалилсо.
> Вопрос-то был другому нику, а ответил этот.
> Похоже, что ника два, а чел под ними-то один.


timsz вопрос задавал Nazar-у
Зачем современной России авианосец ?

отвечать стали Морячок
Зачем современной России авианосец ?

и alexvolf Зачем современной России авианосец ?

ZIGZAG задал вопрос Nazar-у, а ответил Полешук
Зачем современной России авианосец ?

Уважаемый Полешук, следуя Вашей «логике» Nazar, Морячок, alexvolf и Полешук это одно и тоже лицо? :Eek:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue: 




> Извиняюсь за оффтоп, просто интересно было, что это так в унисон по всем темам такой "одобрямс" с Мистралем ...


Теперь без унисона и *лично* ответьте на простые вопросы (без ППР и митингования) уже задававшиеся ранее.
1. Для выполнения каких задач закупаются корабли типа "Мистраль"? 
2. Почему переговоры ведутся не про один, не про два, а именно про четыре корабля? 
3. Почему и чем ограничены сроки их изготовления упоминаемые должностными лицами российской стороны?

----------


## Redav

> ... Похоже, что кто-то из адмиралов (или повыше) просто позавидовал Роме Абрамовичу:...


Уважаемый Полешук, просто митингуете или "жаба душит"?  :Cool:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Длина яхты «Eclipse» («Скромность» — в переводе на русский)


Eclipse - затмение (осн значение),журналисты, блин :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> timsz вопрос задавал Nazar-у
> Зачем современной России авианосец ?
> 
> отвечать стали Морячок
> Зачем современной России авианосец ?
> 
> и alexvolf Зачем современной России авианосец ?
> 
> ZIGZAG задал вопрос Nazar-у, а ответил Полешук
> ...


Да ладно, уже, оправдываться.
Ну двое так двое, тем, надеюсь, и интересней будет...

----------


## Полешук

> Уважаемый Полешук, просто митингуете или "жаба душит"?


Уважаемый Redav, а можно так, что бы личностям форумчан внимания уделять меньше, а теме больше?

----------


## timsz

> Уважаемый Redav, а можно так, что бы личностям форумчан внимания уделять меньше, а теме больше?


А вдруг Абрамович тоже форум читает? ;)

А так, или яхта Абрамовича не в теме, или автор поста, которые про нее писал.

----------


## Полешук

> 1. А вдруг Абрамович тоже форум читает? ;)
> 
> 2. А так, или яхта Абрамовича не в теме, или автор поста, которые про нее писал.


1. Было бы не плохо :Cool: .
2. Не может яхта Абрамовича быть не в теме!
(в смысле вполне себе боевой корабль, особенно если "новейшая противоракетная система" - это Иджис :Smile: )

----------


## Полешук

> Теперь без унисона и *лично* ответьте на простые вопросы (без ППР и митингования) уже задававшиеся ранее.
> 1. Для выполнения каких задач закупаются корабли типа "Мистраль"? 
> 2. Почему переговоры ведутся не про один, не про два, а именно про четыре корабля? 
> 3. Почему и чем ограничены сроки их изготовления упоминаемые должностными лицами российской стороны?


1. http://lenta.ru/news/2010/02/25/mistral1/
http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/08/mistral1/




> В составе ВМФ России корабли класса "Мистраль" будут обеспечивать безопасность Курильских островов и Калининградского эксклава - при помощи десантных вертолетоносцев в экстренном случае будет производиться доставка войск и техники.


2. Действительно. сакральое число какое-то. Но скрее всего по 2 вымпела на БФ и ТОФ (2 корабля как раз пехотный полк или 2 усиленных батальона перебрасывают). При этом если с Курилами уже выше разобрались, то с Балтикой - вопрос. Причальный фронт для разгрузки-покрузки тяжелой техники в калининградской области довольно развит, паромы действуют (в прошлом году более полутысячи танков-то вывезли на "большую землю" - кстати парадокс, танки вывезли а теперь для доставки войск и техники через всю Балтику Мистрали подавай :Confused: ).  "Эксклав" находится в окружении стран НАТО и если что начнется, то врядли ОВМС НАТО выпустят хоть один рос.корабль из Финского залива для усиления КОРа. Вместо Мистралей для усиления КОРа эффетивнее объединенная группировка с Беларусью (Сувалкинский "перешеек" по прямой - 80 км).
3. Не нашел. подскажите, пожалуйста.

От себя повторюсь - если покупать, то только для ЧФ, базирование - Севастополь, 1 вымпел постоянно в Средиземке (желательно что бы рядом и АУГ своя ходила). Никаких ТОФ и СФ - "помрут" быстро.

----------


## Mad_cat

> От себя повторюсь - если покупать, то только для ЧФ, базирование - Севастополь, 1 вымпел постоянно в Средиземке (желательно что бы рядом и АУГ своя ходила). Никаких ТОФ и СФ - "помрут" быстро.


Зачем он нужен в Средиземке? Куда там десант высаживать? Там кроме демонстрации флага РФ делать нечего.

----------


## alexvolf

> Зачем он нужен в Средиземке? Куда там десант высаживать? Там кроме демонстрации флага РФ делать нечего.


 Думается так: сие судно покупается (другие будут строится) прежде всего для охраны  морских газопроводов.Посему 2 единицы -Балтика,2 единицы- Черное море.В свободное от основной работы время-пожалуйте
на учения -высадка десанта или паромные переправы (они же челночные
рейсы).

Для выполнения каких-либо десантных (в глобальом понимании) операций Мистраль не катит-однозначно.Подойти к берегу на такой скорости, с такой башней на палубе незаметно для высадки десанта невозможно.ASPB типа Зубр в брюхо не втишнешь. Ну поднимут вертолеты и чего? Противник так и ждет когда винтокрылые "дятлы" будут стучать по его дереву. Право смешно...

 Желаете оспорить-пожалуйста,но вначале посмотрите какую роль выполняло данное судно в различных операциях и учениях французских ВМФ.Главное как и в каком боевом порядке (корабельный состав).А затем уж про винтокрылое прикрытие  всяких Морских "котиков,тюленей и прочих ластоногих" с их пушками,танками , САУ и прочей дребеденью...

----------


## Полешук

> Там кроме демонстрации флага РФ делать нечего.


Оно самое. Для чего-то большего надо и остальной флот полноценным сделать.

----------


## Полешук

[QUOTE=alexvolf;56912]
Думается так: сие судно покупается (другие будут строится) прежде всего для охраны  морских газопроводов.Посему 2 единицы -Балтика,2 единицы- Черное море.
[QUOTE]

А как это? 
Ну еще понятно корветы типа "Стерегущий", ну даже НАПЛ пр. 677. 
Но десантный вертолетоносец водоизмещением более 20 кт :Confused: 

Да и от чего их вообще охранять?

----------


## SergM

Вообще-то Роман Абрамович по всем статьям - загадочная личность! 
В высшей степени загадочная! Не меньше, чем "тов.Сталин"
Вот ответьте мне - зачем человеку может быть нужно - *4* таких линкора ? :Eek: 
Что он с ними делает? Известно, что самый первый из них, начальный, стартовый - и самый маленький - 120 метровый - он выкупил у совладельца Майкрософт Стивена Балмера. Который продал его после нескольких лет - за ненадобностью. А +3 - Абрамовичу - зачем? 
М.б. - он как товарищ Сталин настолько озабочен своею безопасностью, что у него тогда ещё 3 генно-модифицированных двойника имеется???? :Eek: 
Тогда более-менее становиться понятным - кто под видом "Р.Абрамовича" раз в год прилетает в родную Чукотскую Думу. 
Потому как прибыльным такое вложение денег в 4 кораблика стоимостью от 1/3 до 1/2 миллиарда долларов назвать трудно. Как и покупку очередного голландского футбольного тренера за бешенные миллиарды.
Тут становиться особенно тошно - от приближенности нашей нынешней власти к таким персонажам. Ибо сказано: "Скажи мне - кто твой друг, и я скажу - кто ты" :Tongue:

----------


## Морячок

> зачем человеку может быть нужно - 4 таких линкора ?


ну, как... для себя, и для того  :Wink:  парня!

----------


## alexvolf

> Вообще-то Роман Абрамович по всем статьям - загадочная личность! 
> В высшей степени загадочная! Не меньше, чем "тов.Сталин"
> Тут становиться особенно тошно - от приближенности нашей нынешней власти к таким персонажам. Ибо сказано: "Скажи мне - кто твой друг, и я скажу - кто ты"


 SergM
Снова не обойтись без ППР...
 Действительно-Загадка в высшей степени. Особенно если посмотреть на название темы,которую впору переиначивать  типа "Зачем современной России господин Рома Абрамович?". Как-то незаметно тема дискуссии об авианосцах съехала к  "бесценным" яхтам составляющим "флот Абрамовича" кой не в какой степени не способствует укреплению обороноспособности морских рубежей нашей Родины.Посему сравнение
 Ромика с тов.Сталиным -свидетельствует о политической незрелости,от
этого "становиться особенно тошно" и "НАШИМ и ВАШИМ и ПОСЛЕДУЮЩИМ..." Политическая незрелость и привела к власти "таких персонажей" коих в свое время называли "КОСМОПОЛИТАМИ-безродными"
Вот такие Ромы в 90-х разбазарили народное достояние и сейчас под видом благодеятеля населения Якутии пожинает свои нажитые непомерным трудом диведенты в туманном Альбионе и думаю так,что он довно забыл что такое РОССИЯ.С его баблом  жизнь прекрасна и удивительна  в любом уголке планеты,а пополнение бабла в его кармане
лежит на плечах российского народа и отчасти на коренном населении Якутии.

----------


## Полешук

> SergM
> Снова не обойтись без ППР...
>  Действительно-Загадка в высшей степени. Особенно если посмотреть на название темы,которую впору переиначивать  типа "Зачем современной России господин Рома Абрамович?". Как-то незаметно тема дискуссии об авианосцах съехала к  "бесценным" яхтам составляющим "флот Абрамовича" кой не в какой степени не способствует укреплению обороноспособности морских рубежей нашей Родины.Посему сравнение
>  Ромика с тов.Сталиным -свидетельствует о политической незрелости,от
> этого "становиться особенно тошно" и "НАШИМ и ВАШИМ и ПОСЛЕДУЮЩИМ..." Политическая незрелость и привела к власти "таких персонажей" коих в свое время называли "КОСМОПОЛИТАМИ-безродными"
> Вот такие Ромы в 90-х разбазарили народное достояние и сейчас под видом благодеятеля населения Якутии пожинает свои нажитые непомерным трудом диведенты в туманном Альбионе и думаю так,что он довно забыл что такое РОССИЯ.С его баблом  жизнь прекрасна и удивительна  в любом уголке планеты,а пополнение бабла в его кармане
> лежит на плечах российского народа и отчасти на коренном населении Якутии.


Вообще-то Чукотки. :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

Рома Абрамич с яхтами появился для показа финансовых возможностей России (и ее граждан, пока еще) по постройке авианосцев и остального флота. Возможности такие есть. Их просто надо "оптимально" использовать - с выгодой для страны и всех ее граждан, а не отдельных... :Mad:

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav, а можно так, что бы личностям форумчан внимания уделять меньше, а теме больше?


Уважаемый Полешук воспользуйтесь своим советом сами и не придется скорбеть, что не только Вы но и Вас могут... :Wink: 




> 1. http://lenta.ru/news/2010/02/25/mistral1/
> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/08/mistral1/


Интересное цитирование, но как понимаю Вы тоже еще не поняли какая главная задача будет у кораблей в случае их приобритения.




> 2. Действительно. сакральое число какое-то. Но скрее всего по 2 вымпела на БФ и ТОФ (2 корабля как раз пехотный полк или 2 усиленных батальона перебрасывают). ...


Сокральное должно иметь объяснение. Сколько, для чего, куда, за какое время? Полк, батальон оно конечно понято по количеству (сколько?), а вот дальше то что?




> 3. Не нашел. подскажите, пожалуйста.


Не вижу в открытых источниках ответа.  :Cool: 




> ...Никаких ТОФ и СФ - "помрут" быстро.


Может попробывать поискать вариант когда считаются эти корабли "бессмертными" или он не возможен?

----------


## Redav

> ... Желаете оспорить-пожалуйста,но вначале посмотрите какую роль выполняло данное судно в различных операциях и учениях французских ВМФ.Главное как и в каком боевом порядке (корабельный состав). ...


Порадуйте ссылками, имею желание посмотреть, изучить... про "Мистраль".

----------


## Redav

> Рома Абрамич с яхтами появился для показа финансовых возможностей России (и ее граждан, пока еще) по постройке авианосцев и остального флота. Возможности такие есть. Их просто надо "оптимально" использовать - с выгодой для страны и всех ее граждан, а не отдельных...


Чье имущество будем распродавать в первую очередь, Ваше или начнем с SergM?  :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> Вообще-то Чукотки.


Уважаемый Полещук
Разница только в том,что в Якутии -алмазы,на Чукотке-золото...
"Оптимально" использовать Ромино бабло не удасться.Сие господа сами-по себе деньги в бюджет РФ не принесут и авианосец строить не будут.Для наглядности вспомните Яркий пример-совещание премьера Путина по вопросу восстановления Саянской ГЭС и позиция по энтому 
вопросу господина Патанина,который якобы завещал  все свое состояние на бого (или благо) творительные цели,с чем горячо согласились его дочери...
Боюсь рекламная компания (как Вы пытаетесь для себя это представить)
финансовых возможностей РФ может "вылезти боком"-во первых "деньги
любят тишину" (любимое выражение тех кто их имеет),во вторых как Вам
известно имеют одно замечательное свойство-заканчиваются в самый неподходящий момент :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  (например за неделю перед зарплатой ...)

----------


## Redav

_- Семачки, семачки!! Кому семачки?!!_ (с)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

Redav
А Вы,что уже Семечками торговать стали.Если не секрет -стакан по 3 большой или по 5 -маленький? :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

С позволения модераторов, позволю проиллюстрировать учения NAVY US 2007г.по высадке морского десанта.Итак небольшая фотосерия.Обращаю ваше внимание на то,что американцы спользуют до сих пор самоходные утлые
посудины времен ВМВ для доставки морпехов и техники на берег,предварительно обработав снй берег из ствольной и ракетной  корабельной артиллерии.Затем в ход идут быстроходные суда на воздушной подушке при воздушной поддержке вертолетов...

P.S.Приношу извенения всем участникам приведенная ссылка для Redav оказалась неработоспособной.Хороший был когда-то военно-морской сайт аналог нашего airwar,похоже канул в небытиё...

----------


## FLOGGER

> _- Семачки, семачки!! Кому семачки?!!_ (с)


А у Вас, что, их девать некуда? Попробуйте сначала себя прокормить.

----------


## Полешук

> 1. Интересное цитирование, но как понимаю Вы тоже еще не поняли какая главная задача будет у кораблей в случае их приобритения.
> 
> 
> 2. Сокральное должно иметь объяснение. Сколько, для чего, куда, за какое время? Полк, батальон оно конечно понято по количеству (сколько?), а вот дальше то что?
> 
> 
> 3.Не вижу в открытых источниках ответа. 
> 
> 
> 4. Может попробывать поискать вариант когда считаются эти корабли "бессмертными" или он не возможен?


1.  :Cool: 

2. Если что не поменялось за 5 лет, то бригада МП высаживается на 2-х участках. И именно 2 ДШБ идут в первом эшелоне про захвате этих 2-х участков. Затем идет усиление - по 2 "тяжелых" батальона МП (на БМП/БТР и с тр).
таким образом можно предположить, что в идеале при максимальной загрузке 2 Мистраля сначала высаживают по ДШБ, а затем совместно с другими ДК "тяжелые" батальоны МП. Итого 2 Мистраля обеспечивают высадку БрМП, а каждый флот и имеет по такой Бригаде (кроме северного, а у ТОФ плюс еще ПМП).
Так что почему парное число на флот, а всего 4 - можно понять.

3. А в закрытых?

4. Базируясь в Севастополи, они может и лет 40 отходят, но только там (или в Тартусе :Smile: ).

----------


## Полешук

> Чье имущество будем распродавать в первую очередь, Ваше или начнем с SergM?


Не распродавать - а "оптимизировать".

Армию ведь тоже не сокращают и распродают. а -"оптимизируют". Понимать же надо!

С олигархами, значит, поступить как с прапорами.

Да.  Мое имущество ВМФ РФ никак не поможет - другое ж государство (и опять вы на персоналии форумчан скатываетесь)...

----------


## Полешук

> _- Семачки, семачки!! Кому семачки?!!_ (с)


 :Confused:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Думается так: сие судно покупается (другие будут строится) прежде всего для охраны морских газопроводов.


Как сей баркас может защитить газопроводы? 




> Оно самое. Для чего-то большего надо и остальной флот полноценным сделать.


На Курилах и в Черном море Мистраль можеть понятно куда и откуда возить войска, а в Средиземке...
Для демонстрации флага можно и что-то подешевле выбрать...

----------


## SergM

Да главное, пока у нас на шее висят такие "любители тишины" в больших количествах, то конечно, денег, по-прежнему, не хватит на любые баркасы. Вот тут поподробней про этих "любителей", если кто ещё не читал эту старинную добротную статейку из руководящей цитадели, из Лондона то есть. Ещё 5 лет назад опубликованная. Это он когда ещё предыдущий, 3 линкор строил:Царь паранойи
("Daily Mail", Великобритания), Сюжет: Путин - молод и силен
http://www.inosmi.ru/world/20040426/209265.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Москва приняла политическое решение о закупке во Франции вертолетоносцев типа Mistral*

21 апреля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Москва приняла политическое решение о закупке во Франции вертолетоносцев типа Mistral, сообщает NEWSru.com.

Как рассказал директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Михаил Дмитриев: «Политическое решение о закупке кораблей типа Mistral в России принято. Сейчас ведутся активные консультации». По его словам, пока стороны не вступали в конкретные переговоры по данной проблематике. Со стороны России главным на них будет выступать Военно-морской флот при посредничестве Рособоронэкспорта.

Россия планирует заключить соглашение с Францией до конца года, сказал Дмитриев. "Мы никогда не подписывали столь крупный контракт на закупку такого вида вооружения, поэтому необходимо получить большое количество дополнительной информации для оформления этих документов", - пояснил он.

Французская сторона настроена более оптимистично и считает, что все необходимые документы будут готовы к подписанию уже в сентябре.

По предварительным данным российских и французских экспертов, стоимость одного вертолетоносца для российского ВМФ составит от 400 до 500 миллионов евро.

Всего Россия хочет получить четыре таких корабля - один в готовом виде, а еще три - построить по французской лицензии на российских верфях. В свою очередь французы хотят продать два готовых вертолетоносца и два - построить в России.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/4/21/74784/

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> ...
> P.S.Приношу извенения всем участникам приведенная ссылка для Redav оказалась неработоспособной.Хороший был когда-то военно-морской сайт аналог нашего airwar,похоже канул в небытиё...


За труды спасибо, но где тут про Мистраль?  :Wink: 

Говорили про это Зачем современной России авианосец ?

----------


## Redav

> ...
> 21 апреля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer – Москва приняла политическое решение о закупке во Франции вертолетоносцев типа Mistral, сообщает NEWSru.com.
> 
> Как рассказал директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Михаил Дмитриев: «Политическое решение о закупке кораблей типа Mistral в России принято. *Сейчас ведутся активные консультации*». ...


Наконец-то, а то Медведев и Саркози заждались разрешения Дмитриева  :Biggrin: 




> ПАРИЖ, 2 марта. Россия и Франция *начинают эксклюзивные переговоры* по поставкам в РФ четырех вертолетоносцев «Мистраль». Как передает РБК, об этом на пресс-конференции в Париже заявили президенты Франции и России Николя Саркози и Дмитрий Медведев.
> http://www.rosbalt.ru/2010/03/02/716903.html

----------


## alexvolf

> За труды спасибо, но где тут про Мистраль? 
> 
> Говорили про это Зачем современной России авианосец ?


Redav
Хотел давеча послать Вас по ссылке,но не получилось.Прописанный адрес ссылки упорно не хотел открываться -сбрасывая в яндекс.
Помня, что Вы лютый экономист собственного траффика,скачал и заархивировал лично для ВАс обозрение спеца по МАК типа Мистраль
и выложить в архиве вместе с одной картинкой.Думаю сие фантастические забавы буржуев скоро появяться в составе КЧФ,благо
то,что Президенты РФ и Украины продлили прибывание российского флота
в Севастополе еще на четверть века....

P.S. файл упакован rar! для обмана системы переименовал в
zip иначе система писала не корректен.

----------


## Redav

alexvolf
За такое "посылание" СПАСИБО.
Скачал, переименовал, открылось... 

Интересно написано. 
Несколько "ремарок"
1. Принятие решений по обороне государства не предполагает всесторонне обсуждение имеющихся проблем. Но частично конечно надо делать и управлять этим процессом...
2. Вооруженный конфликт держав обладающих ядерным оружием не окончится простым пиф-паф, а потому прямое вооруженное столкновение неизбежно придет к "ядерному Армагедону".
3. Переоборудование кораблей потребует времени, а в современных скоротечных конфликтах его может не хватить. На стратегическую перспективу конечно мысль здравая, если планируем повоевать с государством не обладающим ядерным оружием.

Ссылка на этот материал с фотографиями и рисунками http://www.atrinaflot.narod.ru/81_pu...01_carrier.htm
И немного про "Анадырь", какие честные глаза у дяди... 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-rss.aspx?DocsID=439569

http://www.konkurent.ru/starii_print.php?id=4946
веселое для кого-то тогда было время, воровали что могли и не было возмущенной обчественности требующей линчивания виновных :) зато сейчас такие дяди готовы порассуждать про оптимизацию, табуреткиных и прочюю економию государственных денег :D


*alexvolf*, про применение Мистраля мне не ждать инфы?

----------


## alexvolf

> *alexvolf*, про применение Мистраля мне не ждать инфы?


 Redav
Ну ежели Вы читаете на франсе,то в любом поисковике набираете
фразу Porte-Helicopteres (энто у них-вертолетоносец) далее Mistral и...
открывается Вам с десяток -второй страниц различных сайтов на анг.-франц и прочих языках мира (с переходом).Прекрасные фото верфей,кораблей, людей и разных способов применения начиная с Mistral
class amphibious assault ship англоязычной Вики...

----------


## Redav

> Ну ежели Вы читаете на франсе,то в любом поисковике набираете
> фразу ...


Та откуда же мне знать парле франсе, а тем паче лопатить инет... :Rolleyes: 
Ну сказали Вы для красного словца про применение Мистраля, с кем не бывает  :Cool:

----------


## alexvolf

> Та откуда же мне знать парле франсе, а тем паче лопатить инет...
> Ну сказали Вы для красного словца про применение Мистраля, с кем не бывает


 Redav
Текстовые файлы с иностранными буковками  получаются большого размера (даже в архиве).Но учитывая клавиатурное "фиктование" с Вами посылаю некоторые фото сей посудины,которая возможно скоро будет
совершать круизные рейсы в наших водах....

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> Текстовые файлы с иностранными буковками  получаются большого размера (даже в архиве).Но учитывая клавиатурное "фиктование" с Вами посылаю некоторые фото сей посудины,которая возможно скоро будет
> совершать круизные рейсы в наших водах....


alexvolf
А почему ссылку не даете?  :Eek:  Может здесь кто поможет с переводом...
По выложенным фото. Танк в Мистрале, в какой его части?

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf
> А почему ссылку не даете?  Может здесь кто поможет с переводом...
> По выложенным фото. Танк в Мистрале, в какой его части?


Redav
Да со ссылкой не проблема,но...придется давать на два десятка сайтов.
Пошла -первая http://www.helicopassion.com

 ПС.написано-правильно,но при проверке со страницы не работает,а с домашнего -бегом.
пробуйте-

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> Да со ссылкой не проблема,но...придется давать на два десятка сайтов.
> Пошла -первая www.hilicopassion.com/fr/03/nvr04.htm-
> 
>  ПС.написано-правильно,но при проверке со страницы не работает,а с домашнего -бегом.
> пробуйте-


Не работает  :Mad:  ... может на регламентных работах...

----------


## alexvolf

> Не работает  ... может на регламентных работах...


Только сей минут скачал с него картинки...
 с листа форума -не идет!!  4 раза  менял и сверял адрес-результат тот же...

----------


## Redav

> Только сей минут скачал с него картинки...


Сколько не пытаюсь: _Невозможно отобразить страницу_

----------


## Морячок

коллеги - www.h*E*licopassion.com
Е а не I вторая буква.
Но там не Мистраль, а "Ураган" с "Молнией", и "Жанна д'Арк".

----------


## alexvolf

> коллеги - www.h*E*licopassion.com
> Е а не I вторая буква.
> Но там не Мистраль, а "Ураган" с "Молнией", и "Жанна д'Арк".


Уважаемый Морячок
Спасибо за подсказку.Адрес сайта исправил.Все работает.А ведь правил раза 4. :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue: Ночныепосиделки как известно на пользу не идут.
Насчет Мистраля на этом сайте на центральной странице открываете слева  раздел флот Франции, ну а дальше по теме....

----------


## Redav

Помогите с правильным, дословным переводом.

_B&#226;timent de Projection et de Commandement (BPC) 
Buque de Proyeccion Estrategica (BPE)_

----------


## Nazar

> Помогите с правильным, дословным переводом.
> 
> _B&#226;timent de Projection et de Commandement (BPC) 
> Buque de Proyeccion Estrategica (BPE)_



Ну это одно и то-же, на французком и испанском. Если дословно, то *Пункт планирования и командования*

----------


## Redav

> Ну это одно и то-же, на французком и испанском. Если дословно, то *Пункт планирования и командования*


Спасибо. Значит французские военные не классифицируют как вертолетоносец или десантный корабль?

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо. Значит французские военные не классифицируют как вертолетоносец или десантный корабль?


Я не знаю что считают французкие военные, возможно они сами понимают убогость этого корабля как десантного, или вертолетоносца.
Я выше уже предлагал, сравните это корыто с Таравой, которая при примерно одинаковых габаритах, имеет вдвое больший тоннаж и является серьезным кораблем, не говоря о своем более чем тридцатилетнем возрасте
Про серию БДК типа "Васп" я вообще молчу.

----------


## Redav

> Я не знаю что считают французкие военные, ...


Спасибо, а наши то знатоки завовывают этот корабль в классы вертолетоносца или десантного корабля и ну его критиковать, как не отвечающий этим классам  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо, а наши то знатоки завовывают этот корабль в классы вертолетоносца или десантного корабля и ну его критиковать, как не отвечающий этим классам


А он и является по сути, большим десантным-вертолетоносцем, хотя сравнивать его с УДК Тарава и тем более Васп, видимо не корректно, не дотягивает он до них и очень сильно.

----------


## Redav

> А он и является по сути, большим десантным-вертолетоносцем, хотя сравнивать его с УДК Тарава и тем более Васп, видимо не корректно, не дотягивает он до них и очень сильно.


"Адмирал Кузнецов" по сути тоже авианосец, но когда его начинают сравнивать с амерскими Enterprise, John F. Kennedy, Kitty Hawk, Nimitz, то тут же вспоминают, что он ТАВКР  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> "Адмирал Кузнецов" по сути тоже авианосец, но когда его начинают сравнивать с амерскими Enterprise, John F. Kennedy, Kitty Hawk, Nimitz, то тут же вспоминают, что он ТАВКР


Нет уважаемый Redav, Кузнецов по сути является авианесущим крейсером, а не авианосцем, так как основным его оружием, является ПКР, а не авиация и сравнивать его с полноценными американскими авианосцами, а тем более атомными, действительно, еще менее корректно, чем Мистраль с Таравой.

----------


## Redav

> Нет уважаемый Redav, Кузнецов по сути является авианесущим крейсером, а не авианосцем, так как основным его оружием, является ПКР, а не авиация и сравнивать его с полноценными американскими авианосцами, а тем более атомными, действительно, еще менее корректно, чем Мистраль с Таравой.


Полностью согласен, наши корыта форевей форев, а вот иностранные корабли это корыта потому что... ну не нравятся и все тут, потому суть должна быть такой как нашим пЭтриотам удобней  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Полностью согласен, наши корыта форевей форев, а вот иностранные корабли это корыта потому что... ну не нравятся и все тут, потому суть должна быть такой как нашим пЭтриотам удобней


Как вам нравится все утрировать и уводить разговор в удобное для вас русло..., уже даже не забавно :Biggrin: .

----------


## Redav

> Как вам нравится все утрировать и уводить разговор в удобное для вас русло..., уже даже не забавно.


Вас опять потянуло на обсуждение моей персоны, новые версии придумали...  :Biggrin:  
_Когда же Вы угомонитесь_ (с)
------------------------------
_ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 22 апр - РИА Новости, Анатолий Ильюхов. Одновременные пуски крылатых сверхзвуковых ракет по морским целям успешно выполнили в четверг экипажи трех кораблей Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ), участвующие в плановых маневрах в Японском море, сообщил РИА Новости руководитель пресс-службы ТОФ капитан первого ранга Роман Мартов.

"Одновременные пуски с трех кораблей сверхзвуковых крылатых ракет по надводным целям, которые изображали ордер кораблей условного противника, стали кульминацией тактических учений группировки ударных сил флота. Они проходят под руководством командующего Приморским объединением разнородных сил капитана первого ранга Виктора Соколова", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

По его словам, в маневрах, проходящих в российских водах Японского моря, участвуют до десяти боевых кораблей и судов обеспечения, два самолета морской авиации ТОФ.

"Подобные стрельбы на Тихоокеанском флоте выполнялись и раньше. Однако уникальность сегодняшних - в особенностях наведения на цель группы противокорабельных ракет, выпущенных с трех кораблей одновременно. В этот раз путь ракетам к мишеням помимо стандартных средств указывал специальный самолет. Он находился на определенном удалении от района стрельбы", - сказал Мартов.

Он отметил, что по предварительным результатам руководства учений, условный ордер кораблей противника был успешно поражен._

Интересно, что за ордер подразумевался, уж не АУГ ли, а может тренируются группу "Мистралей" прикрывать?  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Вас опять потянуло на обсуждение моей персоны, новые версии придумали...  
> _Когда же Вы угомонитесь_ (с)


Да причем тут ваша персона, лично мне она абсолютно неинтересна, я не вас обсуждаю, а вашу манеру вести обсуждение и стараться представлять все, в удобном для себя ракурсе.
Или вы считаете, что и эта тема должна являться - табу? :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Да причем тут ваша персона, лично мне она абсолютно неинтересна, я не вас обсуждаю, а вашу манеру вести обсуждение и стараться представлять все, в удобном для себя ракурсе.
> Или вы считаете, что и эта тема должна являться - табу?


ЕМНИП название темы _Зачем современной России авианосец ?_
и к тому же



> *Правила форума* 
> ...
> 3. Для сообщений личного характера существуют почта (e-Mail) и "личные сообщения" (PM – Personal Message).


 а Вы раз за разом постите сообщения личного характера словно не знаете как воспользоваться PM – Personal Message  :Cool:  и при этом оставляете без своего внимания других участников форума скатывающихся на личности. Занятно, видно ...
_Это ж-ж-ж-ж не спроста_ (с)
------------------
_МОСКВА, 22 апреля. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Против закупки у Франции десантных вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль" для ВМФ России высказался бывший начальник Главного штаба ВМФ России адмирал Виктор Кравченко. 

"Как бывший командующий Черноморским флотом и бывший начальник Главного штаба ВМФ я не вижу задач, которые такие корабли могли бы выполнять в составе нашего ВМФ и, тем более, Черноморского флота. Куда мы будем высаживать с них десант, где такие махины будут базироваться? По крайней мере, на базе в Севастополе ввиду своей огромной площади такой корабль никак стоять не сможет. Их что же держать постоянно в море?", - задался вопросом адмирал, напомнив, что "Мистраль" был построен во Франции для использования в Средиземном море._
Как хорошо, что он "Адмирал Кузнецов" на металлом не списал из-за отсутствия для него места стоянки на Черном море и неукомплектованности авиакрыла.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

_ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 23 апр - РИА Новости, Анатолий Ильюхов. Боевые корабли трех российских флотов - Тихоокеанского, Северного и Черноморского - встретятся в Японском море и примут участие в крупномасштабных оперативно-стратегических учениях "Восток", запланированных на лето 2010 года, сообщил РИА Новости во Владивостоке источник в штабе ТОФ.

Участие в оперативно-стратегические учениях "Восток-2010", точную дату начала которых министерство обороны России пока не называет, примут группировки войск Дальневосточного и Сибирского военных округов, соединения и воинские части Военно-воздушных сил, Воздушно-десантных войск, морской пехоты и надводные корабли и субмарины Военно-морского флота России.

"Ожидается, что в Приморье после дальних океанских походов прибудут флагман Северного флота ракетный крейсер "Петр Великий" и флагман Черноморского флота ракетный крейсер "Москва". Во время учений "Восток" корабли трех флотов России проведут в Японском море совместные маневры со стрельбами по морским и воздушным целям. Кроме того, отработают элементы совместного ведения боя, отражения атак неприятеля из морских глубин и с воздуха. А также - борьбу с пиратами и оказание помощи судам, терпящим бедствие", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он напомнил, что "Петр Великий" и "Москва" в сопровождении судов обеспечения прибыли в Аденский залив, где в рамках международной миссии ООН военные моряки многих стран ведут борьбу с пиратами.

"В Аденском заливе с 29 марта этого года в операции по борьбе с пиратством участвует и четвертый по счету отряд кораблей ТОФ во главе с большим противолодочным кораблем (БПК) "Маршал Шапошников". В составе отряда ТОФ также танкер "Печенга", морской спасательный буксир "МБ-37", подразделения морской пехоты и два вертолета палубной авиации. Тихоокеанцы уже обеспечили безопасное прохождение четырех караванов торговых судов разных стран", - уточнил собеседник.
..._
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...225715595.html

Вполне приемлимо участие кораблей "Мистраль".

----------


## Nazar

> ЕМНИП название темы _Зачем современной России авианосец ?_


Мне память то-же не изменяет, я эту тему создавал пару лет назад.




> и к тому же Вы раз за разом постите сообщения личного характера


А вы, что-бы впредь не обсуждалась ваша манера общения, старайтесь не выдавать свои мысли, за чьи-то другие, как например эту свою фразу




> Полностью согласен, наши корыта форевей форев, а вот иностранные корабли это корыта потому что... ну не нравятся и все тут, потому суть должна быть такой как нашим пЭтриотам удобне


С кем именно, сказавшим это, вы согласны? 




> Как хорошо, что он "Адмирал Кузнецов" на металлом не списал из-за отсутствия для него места стоянки на Черном море и неукомплектованности авиакрыла.


Человек головой умеет думать, основываясь на свой многолетний опыт командования. Что-же вы опять только удобное для себя из слов адмирала выдернули, что-же вы не процитировали эти его слова, раз уж занялись цитированием чужих мыслей



> Надеюсь, что с этого года у России будет возможность направлять на ЧФ новые корабли, самолеты и подводные лодки"


Что-же вы не процитировали его слова в которых Кравченко говорит о необходимости развивать систему базирования ЧФ, так как флот не может базироваться только в Севастополе.



> "Альтернативы Севастополю нет, но нужно развивать наши базы и в Новороссийске, и в Темрюке, и в Очамчире, и других пунктах"


А вы выдернули только то, что удобно вам и представили адмирала, как полного дилетанта, не успевшего порезать  Кузнецова.
Вам самому не смешно?

----------


## Nazar

> Вполне приемлимо участие кораблей "Мистраль".


Да можно конечно ими пиратов гонять, о чем выше уже говорилось, но не считаете, что это слишком дорогое удовольствие, для таких незначительных целей, не считаете что корветов типа "Стерегущий" вполне достаточно?
Нет, можно конечно имея экономику и флот США, посылать на отлов пары джонок с кучкой полуголых негров, целый АУГ, это в их манере, а еще лучше Ту-22М3 с Х-22, или Ту-142 с Х-15 туда отрядить, а что, нормально так, экономично. :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> ... Что-же вы опять только удобное для себя из слов адмирала выдернули, что-же вы не процитировали эти его слова, раз уж занялись цитированием чужих мыслей...


Вот вам ссылка http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=83515&cid=25
и чего не перенес в свой пост, что исключил? Дольше будете заниматься нагнетанием страстей или попробуете извиниться за свое необоснованное обвинение и перестанете скатываться на личности?

----------


## Nazar

> Вот вам ссылка http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=83515&cid=25
> и чего не перенес в свой пост, что исключил? Дольше будете заниматься нагнетанием страстей или попробуете извиниться за свое необоснованное обвинение и перестанете скатываться на личности?


Вот другая ссылка http://ua.rian.ru/politics/20100421/78365009.html

Как вы считаете, наверное для серьезного обсуждения того, или иного вопроса, надо смотреть на него с разных сторон и анализировать несколько источников информации, а не руководствоваться коротенькими СМИшными цитатками ?
Я не занимаюсь нагнетанием страстей, но и причин извиняться не вижу.
Хотя нет, я публично извиняюсь перед вами, за якобы необоснованное обвинение, а вы публично извиняетесь перед адмиралом Кравченко за необоснованную насмешку.
Идет?

----------


## Redav

> ...я публично извиняюсь перед вами, за якобы необоснованное обвинение, а вы публично извиняетесь перед адмиралом Кравченко за необоснованную насмешку. ...


Необоснованную?  :Eek: 
Ой горе мне горе... Значится других отцов-командиров можно "пинать ногами", обвинять чёрте в чём, но есть "священные коровы" на которых даже нельзя бровь насупить. та не ма проблем.

_Redav приносит чистосердечные и глубочайшие извинения адмиралу Кравченко, если невольно обидел его._

Теперь имею несколько вопросов к адмиралу Кравченко и его представителям.

1. Адмирала Кравченко кто-нибудь из МО или Правительства России уведомил для выполнения каких задач Россия планирует приобрести и построить корабли типа "Мистраль"?

2. Адмирал Кравченко знает как классифицируется корабль типа "Мистраль" за рубежом и почему он решил, что у этих кораблей приоритетными в российском ВМФ будет выcаживание десантов?

3. Адмирал Кравченко на основании какой информации решил, что указанные корабли будут базироваться на Черноморском флоте?

4. Адмирал Кравченко может объяснить зачем России нужны авианосцы и почему она содержит ТАВКР "Адмирал Кузнецов", если у нее нет соответствующей инфраструктуры для полноценного обеспечения базирования ни на одном из флотов? 

5. Адмирал Кравченко действительно дословно это сказал: "Альтернативы Севастополю нет, но нужно развивать наши базы и в Новороссийске, и в Темрюке, и в Очамчире, и других пунктах"? Фраза воспринимается так словно у нас в этом вопросе нифига не делается, а за словом "нужно" ну сущие копейки и у России нет больше ни каких приоритетных задач. Может журналисты опять чего попутали от своего незнания, что в Новороссийске создается новая база для Черноморского флота. Федеральная целевая программа по ее строительству уже выполнена на 25% (по оценке одного из экспертов), а военно-морская база в Тартусе (Сирия) подготовлена для базирования кораблей Черноморского флота.

6. В свое время отвечая на вопрос журналиста адмирал Кравченко заявил: «Хотя деятельность подводных лодок находится вне компетенции средств массовой информации, тем не менее заявляю, что российских субмарин в территориальных водах Японии нет». Как давно он пересмотрел свою позицию по обсуждению в средствах массовой информации деятельности ВМФ?

P.S. Уважаемый Nazar, а как насчет извинений в адрес других должностных лиц со стороны участников форума?  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Морячок

Nazar, а как Вам "конкурент" Мистраля по австралийскому тендеру? - http://www.helicopassion.com/fr/03/nvr08.htm внизу страницы. Посерьезней будет, а? 
Кстати - спасибо Alexvolf'y за ссылку, я с огромным удовольствием покопался на этом сайте!

----------


## alexvolf

> Nazar, а как Вам "конкурент" Мистраля по австралийскому тендеру? - http://www.helicopassion.com/fr/03/nvr08.htm внизу страницы. Посерьезней будет, а? 
> Кстати - спасибо Alexvolf'y за ссылку, я с огромным удовольствием покопался на этом сайте!


Уважаемый Морячок
Всегда любое новое вызывает любопытство.Надеюсь,что это чувство 
возникает у многих.Поэтому возникает желание узнать как можно больше
В этом случае  интернет просто бесценен ....
Ссылок "пруд-пруди",к примеру следущий англоязычный не менее интересный. http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/mistral/
Кстати имеется целая россыпь документации по этой посудине на француз.языке в формате pdf но к сожалению самый тощий архив превышает устан. сист.размер

----------


## Nazar

> Теперь имею несколько вопросов к адмиралу Кравченко и его представителям.


Сомневаюсь, что бывший нач.штаба ВМФ ( который видимо не владеет ситуацией и остается в неведении, в отличии от тех, для кого данная ситуация чиста и прозрачна :Wink: ), удостоит вас и ваши вопросы ( ответы на которые заложены в его бывшей, занимаемой должности ), своим вниманием.




> P.S. Уважаемый Nazar, а как насчет извинений в адрес других должностных лиц со стороны участников форума?


Попробуйте обратиться с этим вопросом, к участникам форума. Ко мне за "справедливостью" ходить не нужно.

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar, а как Вам "конкурент" Мистраля по австралийскому тендеру? - http://www.helicopassion.com/fr/03/nvr08.htm внизу страницы. Посерьезней будет, а?


Несомненно, не Тарава конечно, но уже ближе.
Интересно, а вот в связи с этим кораблем, г-н Redav что думает? 
Особенно интересует его мнение по приоритетам Австралийского флота и чем-же этому государству не угодил корабль, который с удовольствием "схавала" ( в свое время один умный человек, музыку которого я даже близко слушать не могу, сказал, кстати о себе, : " Пипл хавает " ) россияния?

----------


## Nazar

> в Новороссийске создается новая база для Черноморского флота. Федеральная целевая программа по ее строительству уже выполнена на 25% (по оценке одного из экспертов)


Вы сами-то там были?, что с такой уверенностью о 25% говорите, или интернет ссылки опять рулят и остаются для вас главным источником информации? 




> , а военно-морская база в Тартусе (Сирия) подготовлена для базирования кораблей Черноморского флота.


Гениально, с таким-же успехом можно заявить, что поляна у третьего баобаба, в Зимбабве, подготовлена для базирования какого-нибудь вертолетного полка, вместе со всем семейным скарбом.
Уважаемый Redav, если корабль может зайти на какую-нибудь базу ВМФ и простоять там несколько дней, это не говорит о том, что эта база готова и пригодна для полноценного базирования на ней флота. У нас скоро базировать будет нечего, а Толя Цыганок все знай себе прогнозирует.

----------


## Redav

> Вы сами-то там были?...


 :Biggrin:  
_Опять двадцать пять_ (с)

----------


## Nazar

> _Опять двадцать пять_ (с)


Это все что вы можете ответить по существу?

----------


## Redav

Уважаемый Nazar
По существу за вами должок, но вы как посмотрю желаете про него забыть и не возвращать  :Wink: 
Напомню. Здесь вы получили ответ на свои обвинения Зачем современной России авианосец ? но без тени смущения заявили 



> наверное для серьезного обсуждения того, или иного вопроса, надо смотреть на него с разных сторон и анализировать несколько источников информации, а не руководствоваться коротенькими СМИшными цитатками
> Зачем современной России авианосец ?


Странный у вас критерий оценки СМИшного сообщения - по количеству букв.  :Biggrin:  В вашей ссылке ни слова про Мистраль, а мной то сообщение процитировано ПОЛНОСТЬЮ. Вы же не смущаясь стали утверждать, что готовы извиниься: _за якобы необоснованное обвинение_ :Confused: 

Вы так рьяно бросились защищать Кравченко, но получив вопросы 




> Теперь имею несколько вопросов к адмиралу Кравченко *и его представителям*.
> Зачем современной России авианосец ?


сделали вид, что Redav обращался только к адмиралу  :Rolleyes: 

Смешно смотреть как вы грудью встаете на защиту одного, но относительно других начинаете перевод стрелок и глаголите:



> Попробуйте обратиться с этим вопросом, к участникам форума.
> Зачем современной России авианосец ?


К вам ведь обращался не за защитой, а с вопросом... и как понял вас не волнует честь и достоинство тех кто не входит в ваш круг любимчиков

----------


## Redav



----------


## Redav

> Несомненно, не Тарава конечно, но уже ближе.
> Интересно, а вот в связи с этим кораблем, г-н Redav что думает? 
> Особенно интересует его мнение по приоритетам Австралийского флота и чем-же этому государству не угодил корабль, который с удовольствием "схавала" ( в свое время один умный человек, музыку которого я даже близко слушать не могу, сказал, кстати о себе, : " Пипл хавает " ) россияния?


_Пипл хавает_ (с) все красявые и популисткие лозунги дерьмократов.
Redav-у приоритеты "Австралийского флота" пока не интересны.

Про Тараву Redav особо не заморачивается.
Уважаемый Nazar желаете нести светочь знаний сирым и убогим... в добрый путь.
1. Сравните соотношение цена-эфективность по выполнению "главной" задачи, для которой планируется закупка, между LHD 01 (Landing Helicopter Dock) Canberra и B&#226;timent de Projection et de Commandement (BPC) /Buque de Proyeccion Estrategica (BPE)/ Mistral. 
Вы узнали какая это "главная" задача или по прежнему гадание на кофейной гуще?

2. ЕМНИП судоверфи компании Navantia в Ферроли (Испания) работы идут полным ходом http://www.militaryparitet.com/perev...perevodnie/31/ Когда компания сможет начать строительство головного корабля для России и сколько времени потребуется для строительства 4-х кораблей, уложатся в сроки Минобороны России?

----------


## Nazar

> По существу за вами должок, но вы как посмотрю желаете про него забыть и не возвращать


Вы про извинения за необоснованные обвинения, так я их принес, внимательно перечитайте мой пост, в котором это говорилось, или вас сама форма извинений не устраивает?




> сделали вид, что Redav обращался только к адмиралу


Мне показалось вы задавали вопросы Кравченко и его представителям. Я не являюсь ни тем, ни другим. Так что это не по адресу.




> вас не волнует честь и достоинство тех кто не входит в ваш круг любимчиков


У меня нет любимчиков, тем более среди высших командных чинов, у меня есть голова, что-бы самостоятельно оценивать адекватность слов и поступков человека, деятельность которого, мне интересна в то, или иное время.




> Помните это


Помню, а вы знаете когда флот начал готовить Кузнецова к этому походу и в каком аврале это все проходило?
Действительно, в июле-августе 2007 года, возможнось этого похода была весьма призрачна.

----------


## Redav

> Действительно, в июле-августе 2007 года, возможнось этого похода была весьма призрачна.


Уважаемый Nazar 
Ваш прогноз не смотря на ваши поездки и общение с однакашниками был опровергнут походом.  :Cool: 
Посмотрю чем прогнозы знающих людей с Мистралем закончатся.

----------


## Nazar

> Ваш прогноз не смотря на ваши поездки и общение с однакашниками был опровергнут походом.


Я с этим и не спорю, люди имеют особенность иногда ошибаться, надеюсь вы не относитесь к такой категории.




> Посмотрю чем прогнозы знающих людей с Мистралем закончатся.


Вы чего планируете дождаться, покупки, или событий которые оправдают ее актуальность?

----------


## Redav

> Вы чего планируете дождаться, покупки, или событий которые оправдают ее актуальность?


Даже не планирую дождаться Ваших ответов на заданные вопросы Зачем современной России авианосец ?

----------


## Redav

_МОСКВА, 5 мая. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Cроки реализации предполагаемого контракта по вертолетоносцу "Мистраль" зависят исключительно от российского правительства, которое объявило о заинтересованности "закупить у Франции один" вертолетоносец "Мистраль", и Париж дал на это официальное согласие, сообщил представитель министерства обороны Франции адмирал Ксавье Пайтар._

А как насчет лицензии и оснащении производства с последующей постройкой трех "мисталей" в России? 
Интересно, как быстро построили бы Испанцы  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

Москва. 12 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Вертолетоносец "Мистраль", который планируется закупить во Франции для ВМФ России, может быть оснащен вертолетами российского производства, заявил исполнительный директор холдинга "Вертолеты России" Андрей Шибитов. "Было очень приятно услышать от наших французских коллег, командира первого "Мистраля", на который мы садились, когда апробировали посадку, взаимодействие вертолета и корабля, что Ка-52 просто создан для ударных операций с этого авианосца, он настолько вписался по всем параметрам в инфраструктуру корабля, в его назначение", - сказал Шибитов в среду на пресс-конференции в центральном офисе "Интерфакса".
http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=136434

----------


## SVVAULSH

Было бы странным услышать от "наших французских коллег",что Ка-52 не вписывается в инфраструктуру корабля.

----------


## timsz

Возможность поставки российских ударных вертолетов Ка-52 для оснащения авианосцев "Мистраль" ВМС Франции является вполне реальной перспективой, сообщил на пресс-конференции исполнительный директор холдинга "Вертолеты России" Андрей Шибитов.
По его словам, в ходе знакомства с вертолетоносцем "Мистраль", который планирует закупить минобороны России, "мы отрабатывали работу вертолета и корабля".
"И нам было приятно услышать от французского военного морского командования, что Ка-52 просто создан для ударных операций с этого вертолетоносца. Вертолет полностью вписался по всем параметрам в структуру корабля. И в будущем мы можем рассчитывать не только на поставки "Мистралей" в Россию, но и на поставки Ка-52 для оснащения "Мистралей" французских ВМС", - заявил Шибитов.
Он также отметил, что решение о возможной закупке французского вертолетоносца "для нас вертолетчиков является просто замечательным". "Только благодаря этому решению в России реанимированы программы палубных вертолетов", - сказал глава холдинга.
В частности, по его словам, "реанимированы проекты по модернизации российского ударного палубного вертолета Ка-29 и поисково-спасательного вертолета Ка-32А11ВС".

----------


## Nazar

> оснащения авианосцев "Мистраль" ВМС Франции


Он уже авианосец :Tongue: .
А у Ка-52 несущий винт складывается? В противном случае целых три супер вертолета, будут иметь возможность действовать с супер авианосца всия ВМФ

----------


## Carrey

Складывается плохо, зато хорошо отстреливается. 8) Меня вот гораздо больше беспокоит устойчивость подкапотных агрегатов к агрессивным солям и устойчивость трёхточечного шасси.

----------


## Redav

> Он уже авианосец...


_а ви не знали?_ (с)
http://www.rian.ru/analytics/20081101/154263003.html
 :Wink: 

Шибитов в военно-морской бурсе не столовался, а для особо любознательных задачка:
Найти прямую речь интервьюируемого (от жеж словечко...) где Мистраль называется в соответствии с западной классификацией http://www.rian.ru/analytics/20081101/154263003.html
а не отечественной отсебятиной "вертолетоносец", "универсальный десантный корабль"  :Biggrin:  




> А у Ка-52 несущий винт складывается?


Неужто это для России неразрешимая проблема ... ой горюшко горе Значит нет у нас опыта строительства вертолетов для ВМФ, не ведомо нам как сделать лопасти складывающимися?.. Придется идти на поклон за кардон просить что бы научили, поведали сию тайну великую?  :Biggrin: 




> В противном случае целых три супер вертолета, будут иметь возможность действовать с супер авианосца всия ВМФ


Как три... почему три???

_У меня все ходы записаны_ (с)

А почему тогда на палубе нарисовано и пронумеровано  ШЕСТЬ ... "кружочков" ?
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...3&d=1272017241
 :Tongue:

----------


## Redav

> Меня вот гораздо больше беспокоит ... трёхточечного шасси.


Им можно 




а нам религия не позволяет? 
Или считаете предпочтительней Ка-29?

----------


## Carrey

При соосной компоновке резонансные колебания значительнее, учите матчасть. На палубной вертолётной авиации в СССР неспроста четыре точки. Религия, конечно, позволяет... особенно в лабораторых режимах. Интересно, французы при каком макс. волнении сажались? 

По рассказам вертолётчиков, при работе в тропических условиях, после многодневных ливней, из Ми-8 вениками вымели воду из-под капотов, и сразу полетели работать; французы трое суток сушились под надзором представителей завода. Подробности см. в фильме Оружие России - Воздушная кавалерия.

----------


## Redav

> ...Подробности см. в фильме Оружие России - Воздушная кавалерия.


И где ссылка?  :Confused:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> По рассказам вертолётчиков, при работе в тропических условиях, после многодневных ливней, из Ми-8 вениками вымели воду из-под капотов, и сразу полетели работать; французы трое суток сушились под надзором представителей завода. Подробности см. в фильме Оружие России - Воздушная кавалерия.


Просто нашим как всегда наср@ть на безопасность и патриотизьм в голову бьет.  :Smile:  Выполнить задачу, не опозориться неизвестно перед кем. А французы ТБ соблюдают и свою технику берегут. А уж кто там их вертолет ждет-им пофигу. Они сначала себе условия обеспечат. И правильно сделают. 

А вот Ка-52, учитывая предполагаемые объемы его производства и заявления про "вертолет для спецопераций", вполне обоснованно выглядит на палубе Мистраля. Иначе бы просто было непонятно, для чего его производят.

----------


## Carrey

*Redav*, ссылок не будет, тут на Форуме пиратство не одобряют. Впрочем, на рутрацкер.орг я Вас вполне имею право послать. 8)

*[RUS] MK*, а разве Ка-52 не рассматривался в качестве учебного? Конечно, учитывая то, что Ка-50 на вооружение таки не приняли, а как "парту" приняли "Ансат"... С другой стороны - на морских Ка-27/29/31 тоже можно обучать, ежели кабину переоборудовать... Зато Ка-52 "афигенно" смотрится на авиашоу. Мобыть и Мистраль для того закупают, чтоб на выставках-продажах выгодно оттенял предлагаемые на экспорт вертолёты? 8)

----------


## Redav

> *Redav*, ссылок не будет, тут на Форуме пиратство не одобряют. Впрочем, на рутрацкер.орг я Вас вполне имею право послать. 8)


ЕМНИП здесь в одной теме наоборот люди возмущались, что один ... нехороший человек утянул фотки, разместил у себя, а ссылку на источник (авторство) не привел...
Разве мы не на Airforce.ru ? Или желаете устроить страсти-мордасти: "да я тебя, да ты... У меня знаешь какой брательник, да он тебя ого-го..."  :Biggrin: 




> ...Конечно, учитывая то, что Ка-50 на вооружение таки не приняли, ...


*Принят на вооружение:	28 августа 1995* 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ка-50
Уж не взыщите, но для начала изучения матчасти сойдет...

----------


## Redav

> При соосной компоновке резонансные колебания значительнее, учите матчасть.


Обожаю учиться  :Biggrin: 

_Все шло, как положено. Но вот ГМ-1 накренился, затем начал с силой раскачиваться и вдруг грохнулся на бок. Лопасти несущего и хвостового винтов рубанули по земле, подняв тучу пыли... 

Итак, поломка. Поломка на рулении. Невероятно, но факт. Отчего она произошла, никто не знал. 

Да, тогда еще никто не знал, что вертолет может на рулении попасть в так называемый земной резонанс — самовозбуждающиеся колебания, при которых нужно или немедленно прекратить руление, или же немедленно уйти в воздух._
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...ko_na2/02.html

О как проблема... жесть. ГМ-1 это же Ми-1... ёшкин кот так как с ентим резонансом боролись...

_Во время испытаний ГМ-1 впервые дали о себе знать такие опасные явления, как флаттер и земной резонанс. Их устранили переделкой лопастей и перерегулировкой фрикционных демпферов._ 
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/uh/mi1.html

тю... делов то... наверно можно какую нибудь ... "зафигулину" сделать в амартстойках что бы вертолет при запуске двигателей не попадал в земной резонанс  :Cool: 




> По рассказам вертолётчиков, при работе в тропических условиях, после многодневных ливней, из Ми-8 вениками вымели воду из-под капотов, и сразу полетели работать; французы трое суток сушились под надзором представителей завода. Подробности см. в фильме Оружие России - Воздушная кавалерия.


Брехня... _однозначно_ (с)
"вениками вымели воду из-под капотов" - это не возможно  :Biggrin: 
_Учите матчасть_ (с)

----------


## Redav

> Просто нашим как всегда наср@ть на безопасность и патриотизьм в голову бьет.  Выполнить задачу, не опозориться неизвестно перед кем. А французы ТБ соблюдают и свою технику берегут. А уж кто там их вертолет ждет-им пофигу. Они сначала себе условия обеспечат. И правильно сделают. 
> ...


*[RUS] MK*, мне стыдно за Вас.  :Mad: 

Мимоходом взять и записать всех наших вертолетчиков в дегенераты на том основании, что кто-то что-то где-то услышал и рассказал как он это понял. 

Найдите Ми-8, уболтайте бортача или летчика что бы вам раскапотили двигатели, редуктор и показали что там и как...

Там даже если цистерну воды вылить, то она практически вся стечет... всего-то пара мест где пара кружек воды останется. Хошь тряпкой промакивай, а хошь веником из этих "закаулков" под движками и редуктором вымети.

Ну "шволочь", "гад" Миль и его помощники, что сделали такой вертолет в котором в обсуждаемых местах вода не задерживается и не накапливается... Уж если за что и переживать так за датчики ППС. Так на них тоже вода не накапливается. Увидал свисающую капельку воды так сдуй ее...

Ну а в тропическом климате после ливня солнышко печёт ого-го как. Вот и получается. Раскопотили, осмотрели, посмотрели, водичку в количестве пары стаканов смахнули и можно газовать. На газовке после выключения двигателей перед остановкой винтов шаг-газ подмышку и смотри как водичка из лопастей стекает. После газовки на предполетные, а за это время бортач еще раз раскопотит, осмотрит.

С хранцузскими может как и с амерскими... под движками так фюзеляж сделан, что получилось маленькое корыто. Наполнилось оно водой и жди когда выпариться. А под движок лезть нельзя потому как там трубочки и всякое такое-другое все танюсенькое, что ненароком и повредить, оборвать можно. Вот и выпаривают воду на чистом воздухе под солнышком и преподносится все как борьба за безопасность. Только бороться надо было когда конструировали...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *[RUS] MK*, а разве Ка-52 не рассматривался в качестве учебного? Конечно, учитывая то, что Ка-50 на вооружение таки не приняли, а как "парту" приняли "Ансат"... С другой стороны - на морских Ка-27/29/31 тоже можно обучать, ежели кабину переоборудовать... Зато Ка-52 "афигенно" смотрится на авиашоу. Мобыть и Мистраль для того закупают, чтоб на выставках-продажах выгодно оттенял предлагаемые на экспорт вертолёты? 8)


Он таковым рассматривался, когда еще хотели Ка-50 закупать. А потом кто-то сказал, что одноместный вертолет - это фантастика. И стали кумекать над Ка-52. Разве не так?




> *[RUS] MK*, мне стыдно за Вас. 
> 
> Мимоходом взять и записать всех наших вертолетчиков в дегенераты на том основании, что кто-то что-то где-то услышал и рассказал как он это понял.


Согласен, пост написал на эмоциях. 

Очень надеюсь, что Вы правы.  :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

> А потом кто-то сказал, что одноместный вертолет - это фантастика. И стали кумекать над Ка-52. Разве не так?


Не совсем так. Одноместный Боевой вертолет - это фантастика (на данный момент). И это не кто-то сказал, а практика показала. 
 И пришлось срочно раздувать кабину и сажать экипаж плечом к плечу, что нездорово, но выхода-то не было. Вообще КБ Камова всегда отличалось оригинальностью ...

----------


## Redav

> ...Одноместный Боевой вертолет - это фантастика (на данный момент).







> И это не кто-то сказал, а практика показала.


Готовы порадовать сканами документов по БУГу?

тогда смотрите то что дозволено http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG1E1...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow5wt...eature=related




> И пришлось срочно раздувать кабину ...


а вот это точно фантастика  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

как раз в тему ;) Завтра сюжет у нас будет http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/05/14/8564

----------


## Redav

> как раз в тему ;) Завтра сюжет у нас будет http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/05/14/8564


СПАСИБО. Качественно сделано...

посмотрел... 

при всей своей въедливости подметил только одну "опечатку" ... но ее надо проверять у спецов.

----------


## Sr10

> как раз в тему ;) Завтра сюжет у нас будет


Ну кина-то про Ка50 не первое и скорее всего не последнее. Был даже "художественный", если память не изменяет, снятый по мотивам аналогичных заокеанских изделий "для домохозяек". 
Песня "гениальный разработчик и тупой заказчик, своего счастья не понимающий" очень стара - еще с Ил-2.

----------


## Pilot

И часто показывают Ка-50 в Чечне? Их там снимали только сами военные и группа НТВ. У нас есть наш архив и любительские съемки.

----------


## Sr10

> И часто показывают Ка-50 в Чечне? Их там снимали только сами военные и группа НТВ. У нас есть наш архив и любительские съемки.


Я не говорил про Чечню, тем более не планировал критиковать Ваш материал, поймите правильно. Просто отметил факт, что Ка-50 много "играл", в отличии от его конкурента по конкурсу Ми-28. 
Заказчик свой выбор сделал, и можно много говорить про роль кумовства и личных связей в этом, но мировой опыт показывает что все состоящие на вооружении противотанковые/огневой поддержки вертолеты - двухместные. 
Извиняюсь за ОФФ в этой теме.

----------


## Redav

> ...Заказчик свой выбор сделал, и можно много говорить про роль кумовства и личных связей в этом, ...


Ка-50 - принят на вооружение:	28 августа 1995 года
Ка-52 - проходит ГСИ...

А когда принят на вооружение Ми-28Н и почему, в какой части его "модернизируют"?  :Cool: 

Неужто во всем виновато "кумовство"?

----------


## boyan

> Ка-50 - принят на вооружение:	28 августа 1995 года
> Ка-52 - проходит ГСИ...
> 
> А когда принят на вооружение Ми-28Н и почему, в какой части его "модернизируют"? 
> 
> Неужто во всем виновато "кумовство"?


Модернизируют это очень сильно сказано. Подымают старые чертежи с ОКР на управление из кабины оператора, пытаются их обновить и довести до рабочей КД. Вся остальная модернизация в пределах бюллютеней.

----------


## Redav

> Модернизируют это очень сильно сказано. Подымают старые чертежи с ОКР на управление из кабины оператора, пытаются их обновить и довести до рабочей КД. ...


boyan, поосторожней с "наездами" на Самусенко. Все же он генеральный конструктор, а не Вы.  :Wink:  Если он решил изменить кабину по заказу ВВС, то так тому и быть. Главное что бы не нашлась горячая башка решившая всуропить на Ми-28УБ органы управления на ЭДСу.

----------


## boyan

> boyan, поосторожней с "наездами" на Самусенко. Все же он генеральный конструктор, а не Вы.  Если он решил изменить кабину по заказу ВВС, то так тому и быть. Главное что бы не нашлась горячая башка решившая всуропить на Ми-28УБ органы управления на ЭДСу.


При чем тут наезды. Это существующая данность. Т.к. ростовский филиал МВЗ сейчас занимается исключительно ремонтом и модернизацией Ми-2, а 90% конструкторов перешли в ОГК Роствертола , то все их функции по связке КД разработчика с серийной рабочей выполняет ОГК. Я пишу про то, что сейчас выполняет ОГК в этом направлении. Документация на органы управления в кабине оператора была сделана не вчера, а еще во время проектирования Ми-28А. И чем вам собственно не нравится ЭДСУ?

----------


## Redav

> ...Документация на органы управления в кабине оператора была сделана не вчера, а еще во время проектирования Ми-28А.


Тото нынче ударными темпами конструируют, ваяют макет, а не достали еще вчера из пыльного чулана документацию и не предъявили радостно военным эту разработку 




> И чем вам собственно не нравится ЭДСУ?


Живучесть ниже. Помните легендарную историю про обрубок лопасти с которым прилетел вертолет в Афгане? Люди бают с него тогда в полете "все электроны убежали" и работали только механические приборы. Такое частенько происходило и на других машинах когда противник делал из них "сервилат со свинцом".

----------


## boyan

> Тото нынче ударными темпами конструируют, ваяют макет, а не достали еще вчера из пыльного чулана документацию и не предъявили радостно военным эту разработку


Вы невнимательно читаете. Именно это и делают. Но тогда она была в эскизном варианте.



> Живучесть ниже. Помните легендарную историю про обрубок лопасти с которым прилетел вертолет в Афгане? Люди бают с него тогда в полете "все электроны убежали" и работали только механические приборы. Такое частенько происходило и на других машинах когда противник делал из них "сервилат со свинцом".


Оператору, как показывает опыт Ми-24 нечасто приходится брать управление на себя. Собственно вся эта работа делается в основном ради обучения. Так что можно спокойно и ЭДСУ ставить. Насколько я знаю прорабатывались оба варианта.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемые господа-товарищи.
Давайте с обсуждением проблем модернизации Ми-28 и сопутствующим темам, в соответствующую ветку.
Позволю себе напомнить, что ветка затрагивает несколько иную проблему и Ми-28 как корабельный комплекс, вроде не рассматривается, если я не ошибаюсь. :Frown:

----------


## Carrey

А тем временем...

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...237875198.html




> Минобороны РФ планирует закупить четыре вертолетоносца типа "Мистраль"


"Где деньги, Зин?..." Так вот же, тут и найдём:

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...237841527.html




> Минобороны РФ предлагает профинансировать развитие ВС через лотерею

----------


## Nazar

> "Где деньги, Зин?..." Так вот же, тут и найдём:
> 
> http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...237841527.html


Клоунада, докатились блин :Biggrin: . А что разыгрывать будут, есть у меня жгучее желание, выиграть С-300, да подарить каким-нибудь ливанцам.

А вообще, я бы по другому сделал. Достиг призывного возраста, в армию, или на альтернативную идти не желаешь, положи штук десять зелени на счет МО. Думаю с одних московских и питерских гламурных полумальчиков, можно будет несколько лимонов срубить, а по всей стране, глядишь и на очередной Су-34 хватит :Biggrin: .
Бред это все идиотский.

----------


## boyan

А вот интересно. Тут мы считаем деньги на Мистраль, мол надо не надо покупать. А даже если надо, то это минимум 60 вертолетов типа Ка-29 ,что странно или Ка-52. А вот где на них деньги Зин. У нас вроде как не так давно была принята программа покупок и развития вертолетной техники до 2015 года. И никаких там покупок такого размера не предусмотрено. Сдается (я надеюсь) откажемся мы от этой авантюры.

----------


## Nazar

> А вот интересно. Тут мы считаем деньги на Мистраль, мол надо не надо покупать. А даже если надо, то это минимум 60 вертолетов типа Ка-29 ,что странно или Ка-52. А вот где на них деньги Зин. У нас вроде как не так давно была принята программа покупок и развития вертолетной техники до 2015 года. И никаких там покупок такого размера не предусмотрено. Сдается (я надеюсь) откажемся мы от этой авантюры.


Знающие люди говорили, что К-29 вроде у трюм из-за высокой втулки винта не помещается, там зазор всего несколько десятков см остается.
Сам не видел, верю на слово.
Да и сомневаюсь я, что кто-то планирует его вертолетами под завязку забивать.

----------


## Redav

> ...Сдается (я надеюсь) откажемся мы от этой авантюры.


А если предложить их оснастить вертолетами Ми-24, Ми-28 и Ми-26, то потребуете закупки 1000000 Мистралей и назовете сей прожект хениальнм решением? :Biggrin:

----------


## boyan

> А если предложить их оснастить вертолетами Ми-24, Ми-28 и Ми-26, то потребуете закупки 1000000 Мистралей и назовете сей прожект хениальнм решением?


Я уже высказывал свое мнение, что лучше бы построили 2 десятка корветов и фрегатов с 1-2 вертолетами на каждом, чтобы не гонять пиратов большими противолодочными кораблями из-за того что там есть пара вертолетов. Мы не такие богатые. Неужели вы думаете, что фирме Миля некуда производить вертолеты в России? У нас не могут найти денег чтобы провести испытания Ми-38, хвостового винта на Ми-10К по которому нефтяники плачут просто. Зачем лезть еще на корабль?

----------


## Carrey

Хотя это явно для курилки, но не удержусь... Давеча по "Голосу России" очередные эксперды-баблопилы разглагольствовали о сегрегации городов, т.н. "депрессивные районы", их расселение, ликвидация соц.последствий на территориях отселения и проч.; а ещё был разговор об откупе охраны разрабатываемых крупными корпорациями территорий ЧОПам этих самых концернов... Ну и всякие обострения темы шельфа. Так вот, мне кааааться, что борьба за природные ресурсы (включая человечинку) началась, и Мистрали тут должны сыграть существенную роль.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну и всякие обострения темы шельфа. Так вот, мне кааааться, что борьба за природные ресурсы (включая человечинку) началась, и Мистрали тут должны сыграть существенную роль.


У нас спорные территории по шельфу, в Баренцовом и Беренговом морях, ни там, ни там от Мистраля толку не будет, по причине невозможности его базирования на СФ и Севере ТОФ.
В споре за черноморский шельф с Украиной..... :Cool:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## boyan

> У нас спорные территории по шельфу, в Баренцовом и Беренговом морях, ни там, ни там от Мистраля толку не будет, по причине невозможности его базирования на СФ и Севере ТОФ.
> В споре за черноморский шельф с Украиной.....


Вот что там надо :) http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/7621/

----------


## Redav

> ... от Мистраля толку не будет, по причине невозможности его базирования на СФ и Севере ТОФ.
> В споре за черноморский шельф с Украиной.....


_"Мы сейчас понимаем, что эти корабли нужны Северному и Тихоокеанскому флоту", - сказал министр._
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...237875198.html

Отжеж ну ни как министр не хочет Мистрали в Черном и Балтийском морях размещать. Неужто меня начитался на этом форуме  :Biggrin: 

Теперь можно начинать спор на какой флот сколько Мистралей. Вариант "поровну" пока не рассматривается :)

----------


## Nazar

> Неужто меня начитался на этом форуме 
> 
> )


Я бы даже сказал, уже учитался. 



> Отжеж ну ни как министр не хочет Мистрали в Черном и Балтийском морях размещать.


Министр мебельной промышленности, может хотеть что угодно.
Я еще несколько страниц назад говорил, что Мистраль не приспособлен к эксплуатации в Северных и тем более Заполярных широтах. Без серьезной модернизации теплоизоляционной системы корабля, все эти желания - пустой звук.

----------


## ZIGZAG

А что вы скажите Nazar когда не возможное  станет возможным и он все-таки будет там базироваться?и когда благодаря реформам мебельщика мы выиграем войну с меньшими потерями нежили раньше?

----------


## Nazar

> А что вы скажите Nazar когда не возможное  станет возможным и он все-таки будет там базироваться?и когда благодаря реформам мебельщика мы выиграем войну с меньшими потерями нежили раньше?


У меня к Вам всвязи с этим, несколько вопросов
1) Вы с кем собрались воевать? 
2) *Потери нежели раньше*- это какие?

Если при нашей с Вами жизни, Мистраль попадет на службу в Североморск ( без серьезного дооборудования, а в том виде, в котором его строит ВМС Франции ), я скажу, что был не прав. Думаю, не один я так скажу.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Клоунада, докатились блин. А что разыгрывать будут, есть у меня жгучее желание, выиграть С-300, да подарить каким-нибудь ливанцам.
> 
> А вообще, я бы по другому сделал. Достиг призывного возраста, в армию, или на альтернативную идти не желаешь, положи штук десять зелени на счет МО. Думаю с одних московских и питерских гламурных полумальчиков, можно будет несколько лимонов срубить, а по всей стране, глядишь и на очередной Су-34 хватит.
> Бред это все идиотский.


Бред -ваш пост!жаль,что не кому ваше сообщение отмодерировать(

----------


## Nazar

> Бред -ваш пост!жаль,что не кому ваше сообщение отмодерировать(


Вы смайлики не рассмотрели?
Ну почему-же некому, очень даже есть кому. Обратитесь к одному из модераторов, если он увидит в этом посте, то что по его мнению, стоит отредактировать, или удалить, он это сделает. В чем проблема то? :Wink:

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы смайлики не рассмотрели?
> Ну почему-же некому, очень даже есть кому. Обратитесь к одному из модераторов, если он увидит в этом посте, то что по его мнению, стоит отредактировать, или удалить, он это сделает. В чем проблема то?


Да,я не обратил внимание простите,просто вспылил...но все же не такая эта бредовая идея,точно не могу сказать,но в некоторых странах западной европы ,есть военные лотереи..ща ищу в инете где)

----------


## Carrey

Почему - бред? Всё правильно: хочешь быть жеманным пидором-пацифистом, не желаешь осваивать матчасть и охранять Родину (тем более в пореформенных условиях, 2 выходных в неделю и проч.) а желаешь пилить бабло - плати или вали за бугор, всё по-честному. И не 10 штук зелени, а возместить корректно расчитанный материальный ущерб, нанесённый отчизне уклоном от двухгодичной службы, думаю, поболе надо драть. И на полученные средства уже через год можно будет заложить эскадру десантных кораблей.

----------


## Carrey

> Да,я не обратил внимание простите,просто вспылил...но все же не такая эта бредовая идея,точно не могу сказать,но в некоторых странах западной европы ,есть военные лотереи..ща ищу в инете где)


В Греции была гос. лотерея, пытались за счёт неё не только выйти из временных затруднений с гос. бюджетом, но и засунуть за пояс "старую европу". Финал, думаю, Вам известен. Последствия лотереи в РФ меня ужасают заранее.

----------


## Nazar



----------


## Pilot

как ни печально, но у нас пока все на откатах :( Фамилии все знают, но, видимо, всех все устраивает :(
Например в истории с беспилотниками израильскими откат составил 27% Интересно сколько с французами будет

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я Вам про Фому, Вы мне про Ерему. Ну научитесь читать внимательно.
> Я говорю, про невозможность применения Мистраля в Северных широтах и за Полярным кругом, а Вы мне про Афганистан и Аргентину.
> Зачем Мистраль в Афганистане, Вы представляете, сколько километров, бедолагам с Мистраля, придется идти пешком


Постойте Nazar!а вы разве не спрашивали с кем я собираюсь воевать и где у нас были большие потери!?!!!???я по моему четко ответил на три ваших вопроса?!вы же и сами циферки ставили!и я тоже поставил что бы вам удобней было;))
Так вот про не возможность в северных широтах:еще раз повторяю свой еврейский ответ-не ужели вы думаете ,что в ГШ все дураки и этого не учитывают???

----------


## Carrey



----------


## ZIGZAG

> как ни печально, но у нас пока все на откатах :( Фамилии все знают, но, видимо, всех все устраивает :(
> Например в истории с беспилотниками израильскими откат составил 27% Интересно сколько с французами будет


Да на откатах и взятках!я тоже не в вакууме живу,мой начальник(прекрасной души человек,всесторонне развитый эрудит,и музыкант, рокер)берет взятки и использует служебное положение!,но понимаете в чем деле,работу он свою делает!да не стем кпд,да медленно,и не эфиективно,чего там я бы его уволил давно,но повторюсь РАБОТА ИДЕТ!и если бы она не шла,не поднялся бы в воздух ПАК ФА,не летали бы мы в космос,и не строили АЭС,а были бы мы сейчас Албанией!на каждом этапе на каждом кстати уровне программы ПАК ФА огромное количество людей берут мзду,но повторю наивно думать,что все кругом дураки и ни чего не движется!я думаю это зло будет долго еще...

----------


## boyan

> Например в истории с беспилотниками израильскими откат составил 27% Интересно сколько с французами будет


Как сказал однажды Слюсарь на зама по экономике: "ну он же старый ...бухгалтер". Отчество зама - Бенсионович. Так что откат в треть с такими бухгалтерами понятен :)

----------


## Carrey

> рокер)берет взятки и использует служебное положение!


Тлетворное влияние рок-музыки ещё не окончательно изучено, да. Есть над чем подумать.
Я бы на Вашем месте про начальника медведу (кстати, тоже любитель рока... намёк понятен? 8) ) в блог написал. Если, конечно, Вас это беспокоит.

----------


## Вовчек

Весь вопрос в том, что это зло может остаться на всегда. 
Ведь со временем на их место придут люди которые тоже не прочь брать взятки. Ведь предшественник брал. Почему бы и мне не взять. Тем более,что ему за это ничего не было и народ молчит. И дело пусть медленно, но все же двигается. Есть возможность отчитаться о проделанной работе, вытерев "натруженной", уставшей от постоянной мзды, рукой, обильный пот со своего умного лба.

----------


## Redav

> как ни печально, но у нас пока все на откатах :( Фамилии все знают, но, видимо, всех все устраивает :(
> Например в истории с беспилотниками израильскими откат составил 27% Интересно сколько с французами будет


Не знаю. Расскажите с указанием фамилий, номерами счетов в банках по какой схеме деньжку переводили, от кого к кому. А почему именно 27, а не 25 или 40, а может 27,18?
Тут одни принципиальные, мы всем, всем, всем расскажем и жулье накажем  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Японию, Турцию, Норвегию вычёркиваем - это пропиндосы, любой конфликт с ними выльется в конфликт с США.
> Иран - вряд-ли, будет упреждающий рейд израильской авиации и на том вопрос решится.
> Китай - согласен, но как здесь поможет Мистраль?
> А что Россия не поделила с Аргентиной?
> 
> 
> А что, в тех конфликтах не принимали участия десантные корабли? Или эти корабли не были французской постройки и потому мы имели такие потери?
> 
> 
> Глупцы - вряд-ли; дилетанты - совершенно определённо - не профессионалы; не "что украсть", а "как украсть". Лотерею вот придумали. Мобыть получат нобелевку по экономике и за мир во всём мире, лет через десять - за разоружение России средствами населения России и за предоставление природных ресурсов России нормальным высокоразвитым державам.


Эх,как у вас уважаемый Carrey все просто и легко!!!Вы так легко все отмели,коротко я вам ответить не смогу,не умею,я вас пожалуй отошлю назад в прошлое к истории возникновений конфликтов и войн(всяких)и как они проходят,не удивлюсь если вы думаете ,что возможный конфликт РФ и США это непременно обмен ядерными ударами в течении 20минут)
С аргентиной пока ни чего...а потом будем делит южную шапку

----------


## boyan

Камрады, внесу 5 копеек в пользу откатов. В мировой практике торговли оружием это общепринятая практика, как среди очень цивилизованных демократических стран, так и диких нецивилизованных. Мы бы не получили бы массу контрактов если бы не давали взятки.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Тлетворное влияние рок-музыки ещё не окончательно изучено, да. Есть над чем подумать.
> Я бы на Вашем месте про начальника медведу (кстати, тоже любитель рока... намёк понятен? 8) ) в блог написал. Если, конечно, Вас это беспокоит.


Я вообще потерянный тогда чел,я слушаю музыку которую в некоторых прогрессивных губерниях уже запрещают :Biggrin: Беспокоит конечно!,но пилить сук на котором сижу пока и я рано :Cool:

----------


## ZIGZAG

Однако ж товарищи мы отвлеклись! :Biggrin:  покупка считай уже дело решенное!может поговорим об названии будущих кораблей? :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

> Мы бы не получили бы массу контрактов если бы не давали взятки.


Продолжая настрой - войска не получили бы массу машин, если бы по контрактам не поставлялся брак. Так что-ли?




> не удивлюсь если вы думаете ,что возможный конфликт РФ и США это непременно обмен ядерными ударами в течении 20минут)


Почему 20? Про систему "Периметр" не забывайте. 8)
http://www.cosmoworld.ru/spaceencycl...zhelez_22.html

Странно, что само существование РВСН для Вас перечёркивается откатом по Мистралям. Или я ошибаюсь?




> С аргентиной пока ни чего...а потом будем делит южную шапку


Ну, это - сильно гипотетически, по-моему.

----------


## Carrey

> поговорим об названии будущих кораблей?


Бук, ясень, красное дерево, вишня, орех... Что там ещё из дорогих сортов мебельной древесины?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Бук, ясень, красное дерево, вишня, орех... Что там ещё из дорогих сортов мебельной древесины?


А я не шутил....

----------


## boyan

> Бук, ясень, красное дерево, вишня, орех... Что там ещё из дорогих сортов мебельной древесины?


Я опять выступлю адвокатом. Сердюков между прочим сильно прижал господ генералов по многим контрактам, существующим только на бумаге, по завышенным ценам и т.п. И кстати это одна из причин волны которую на него катят. Я не сильно знаком с причинами по которым его не любят, но отлично помню ситуацию 5-10 лет назад, когда особо никто не возмущался, точнее возмущались про себя, потому как денег не было и делить было нечего.

----------


## boyan

> Однако ж товарищи мы отвлеклись!


С чего вы это взяли. ПРО в Чехии тоже был решенный вопрос.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я опять выступлю адвокатом. Сердюков между прочим сильно прижал господ генералов по многим контрактам, существующим только на бумаге, по завышенным ценам и т.п. И кстати это одна из причин волны которую на него катят. Я не сильно знаком с причинами по которым его не любят, но отлично помню ситуацию 5-10 лет назад, когда особо никто не возмущался, точнее возмущались про себя, потому как денег не было и делить было нечего.


Когда у меня дома моя микроволновка изменила постоянное место дислокации,и передвинулась с левого фланга моей кухни на правый,оставив позади тыловой укрепрайон"холодильник"-я дико возмущался!столько лет мол стояла и некому не мешала и вот взяли и все нарушили!!! :Frown: А мебельщик побольше изменений проводит ,тут не так орать будешь! :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> С чего вы это взяли. ПРО в Чехии тоже был решенный вопрос.


Четыре высших должностных лица государства "за"-значит решенный вопрос!

----------


## Nazar

> Постойте Nazar!а вы разве не спрашивали с кем я собираюсь воевать


Мы в этой ветке и в данной беседе, говорим с ударением на Мистраль и возможность его применения. Так вот из всего Вашего списка, я не вижу конфликта, в котором Мистраль может сыграть хоть какую-то решающую роль.
Балканский пол-в - да, но там вроде сейчас спокойно, пока. Балтика - да, ну опять-же пиратов погонять.




> Четыре высших должностных лица государства "за"-значит решенный вопрос!


А завтра упадут цены на нефть, баксов так до тридцати и я посмотрю, как и на что, мы будем покупать эти суда.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Мое "хобби"так сказать изучение войн и конфликтов и применение вооруженных сил в них,так вот необходимость иметь мобильные средства которые способны обеспечить маневр войск были нужны всегда и всем(если вы конечно сколь-нибудь крупная и представляющая вес страна)и те кто этого не понимают и отрицают для меня(уж простите за дерзость)дилетанты.Почему то когда у нас на форуме говорят про будущую войну с поднебесной за бывают про Индию,а между тем это враг для КНР №2,и один из сценариев войны предусматривает,что индусы могут и не остаться в стороне(уж точно если нам будет грозить опасность потери хотя бы части Сибири или Д.Востока)так вот,доставить туда войска можно только морем да и оперировать на коммуникациях в Индийском океане без УДКВ будет трудно.Уверен и это для вас покажется не убедительным как и все выше мной когда то написанное. 



если бы да кабы,то выросли грибы

----------


## Nazar

> Мое "хобби"так сказать изучение войн и конфликтов и применение вооруженных сил в них


Вот эта Ваша фраза, несколько расходится с утверждением, что Вы плотно изучаете историю, хотя-бы Авиации WW2



> 109 "спортивный истребитель"? а про "Штуку"я вообще молчу),а какими забавными эпитетами награждали нашу технику амеры!?,до встречи с ней в бою...


Я то-же изучаю историю войн, в училище изучал специализированно историю ВМФ, начиная с Римской Империи. Я частично с Вами согласен, что 



> ,так вот необходимость иметь мобильные средства которые способны обеспечить маневр войск были нужны всегда и всем


Однако отсутствие этих средств, не помешало Германии завоевать всю Европу и успешно вести войну в Африке и Ближнем Востоке.
США это было необходимо как воздух, в период ведения БД на ТОФ, это было необходимо Японии, но они эти средства имели в гораздо меньшем количестве. СССР эти средства были попросту не нужны, в период существования СССР, до определенного периода, все вопросы в Европе мы могли решить Армией и ВВС, на ТОФ и СФ держали определенное количество БДК, на ТОФ и ЧФ понятно почему, на СФ в соответствии с организационной тактикой флота.
Вы упомянули конфликт с Китаем и осуществление переброски войск в Индию, с помощью Мистралей, для оказания "спонсорской" помощи, это капля в море, без поддержки несуществующего флота, в том числе авианосного. Если этот Мистраль пойдет с ТОФ, он не пройдет и половины пути, вдоль китайского побережья, если пойдет через Красное Море, того и глядишь пираты захватят. :Biggrin: 

Вы упоминали, что видите наши УБДК на подобие американских, так Вы изучите их структуру построения ордера и найдите н-ое количество отличий с нашими сегодняшними возможностями.

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## alexvolf

> Камрады, внесу 5 копеек в пользу откатов. В мировой практике торговли оружием это общепринятая практика, как среди очень цивилизованных демократических стран, так и диких нецивилизованных. Мы бы не получили бы массу контрактов если бы не давали взятки.


boyan,уважаемый
Вопрос-а Вы помните чем для фирмы Локхид обернулись взятки, которые менеджеры фирмы раздавали японским чиновникам в начале 70-х для продвижения своей техники? А уголовное дело президента компании ДЭО ?
Может не стоит раздавать взятки,а сосредоточиться пока идут нефте
барыши на повышении уровня собственного производства...

----------


## kfmut

> Германия проиграла войну на море именно потому что сделала ставку на лодки а не на палубную авиацию!!!


Позвольте уточнить для себя... Вы здесь говорите о подводных лодках Германии, а также Вы серьезно интересуетесь военной историей?

----------


## kfmut

> Построение ордера зависит от цели миссии и возможностей противника,и он не обязан быть каким то определенным по составу сил


Пускай меня поправят старшие товарищи если я не прав, но штатовский ордер имеет достаточно стандартный состав, зависимый от основного корабля(не знаю как он по науке называется в ордере), видимо, в этом смысл сил быстрого реагирования, чтобы для вновь нарисовавшейся проблемы не подбирать силы с "миру по нитке" и отправлять их на другую сторону земли, а использовать самодостаточную оперативную единицу, находящуюся в относительной близости к проблемному региону.

----------


## Nazar

> Пускай меня поправят старшие товарищи если я не прав, но штатовский ордер имеет достаточно стандартный состав, зависимый от основного корабля


Вряд ли я *старший* товарищ, но абсолютно верно, может меняться порядок построения в ордер, но его состав, практически всегда не изменен, естественно в зависимости от флагманского корабля.
Если это АУГ, то он может растянуться на десятки, а иногда и сотни километров, а может и скучковаться до довольно компактной группы.
Если это соединение десантных кораблей ( Тарава, Васп, обычно в группу входит от одного до трех кораблей этого типа ), то построение обычно более компактное.

Не знаю, может сейчас, в отсутствии прямой угрозы флоту США, эти порядки изменились, но когда я изучал тактику и стратегию флотов иностранных гос-в, нам это преподавали примерно так.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Товарищи китайцы тихой сапой идут по намеченному пути. Вот что строят на земле

----------


## Морячок

> вы не будете спорить,что Германия проиграла войну на море именно потому что сделала ставку на лодки а не на палубную авиацию!!!


Позвольте спросить - на основании каких фактов был сделал столь удивительный вывод? 
Каким образом Германия, не имевшая прямых выходов в океан (в отличие от Японии, США, Великобритании), могла бы производить развертывание своих авианосных сил для действий в Атлантике? Походный ордер АУГ времен 2МВ - весьма "громоздкое" соединение из десятков кораблей, нынешние "компактные" АУГ им не чета. И он легко "перехватывался" не силами флота и береговой авиации союзников еще на стадии развертывания сил.
Задачей "Цеппелина" и "Штрассера" могло стать оперативное прикрытие районов выхода ПЛ в океан - это да. Примерно с конца 42-го года базовая авиация союзников "висела" над Бискайским заливом и Северным морем в зонах подзарядки аккумуляторов немецкими лодками, выходящими из баз, не давая им "выставить рубку" на поверхность. Наличие авианосцев в составе немецкого флота позволило бы "отодвинуть" "радиус безопасности" до приемлемой величины - это да. Но и не более того. 
Если же Вы полагаете, что Германии следовало бы развивать авианосный флот, вместо подводных сил - это мнение не выдерживает никакой критики. Стоимость АВ на порядки выше цены постройки ПЛ; длительность постройки несоизмерима; где и главное - когда готовить экипажи, отрабатывать тактику и пр. и пр. и пр.? 
Немцы абсолютно правильно развивали свой флот - с ПЛ как его ударной составляющей.



> Вам наверное известны театры военных действий где кригсмарине активно использовали надводные силы?


Использовали. С посредственным успехом... Вы, надеюсь, в курсе что самыми "результативными" надводными силами Кригсмарине были ...торпедные катера? Статистика - штука показательная. 
Ну, а про УДК в ВМФ СССР - уж извините, не будем "вдаваться в подробности". Просто, скажу - Ваше мнение ошибочно и в этом. Аргументация - см. выше в этой ветке, эта тема уже обсуждалась. "Херсон", кстати разрабатывался как бы "на вторичной основе", впридачу к "Халзану", который-то и был основной "фишкой" МСП и адмирала Амелько - но это отдельная история, не имеющая отношения ни к теме авианосной авиации, ни к теме "советских УДК".

----------


## kfmut

Морячок, ну нельзя же так прям сразу вывалить все аргументы... я чувствую, что сейчас начнутся бесперспективные разговоры о падении Британии :-)

----------


## Морячок

> сейчас начнутся бесперспективные разговоры о падении Британии :-)


не - не стану анализировать это тухлое дело  :Smile:  Я им "переболел" еще школьником... Хотя аргументов, конечно, есть еще вагон с прицепом ;)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Позвольте уточнить для себя... Вы здесь говорите о подводных лодках Германии, а также Вы серьезно интересуетесь военной историей?


Да,о подводных лодках.Смотря ,что считать серьезно...я не военный историк,не пишу статьи на эту тему,не ищу инфу в архивах,не защищал диссертацию по этой теме и мое образование и работа лежит не в этой области-так что наверное это мое хобби.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Не знаю, может сейчас, в отсутствии прямой угрозы флоту США, эти порядки изменились, но когда я изучал тактику и стратегию флотов иностранных гос-в, нам это преподавали примерно так.


 Ну вот мы с вами и пришли к взаимопониманию )угрозы меняются,представления о ведении войн тоже,идет техническое и технологическое совершенствование,да и противники бывают разные иметь всегда постоянный состав сил не целесообразно,но иметь достаточный и универсальный(как сказал kfmut да).

----------


## ZIGZAG

Германия войну на море проиграла?что было основой кригсмарине и куда шли львиные силы военно-морской промышленности?на какие классы кораблей сделали ставку союзники до вовремя и после войны?уж прости те за высокомерие ,но доказывать очевидное подтвержденное многолетним опытом ведения войн,считаю глупым.



в каком году германский флот заимел базы  во Франции?легко перехватывался??? :Eek:  уж не вами ли??? (простите за сарказм)вспомните про операцию "цербер",тогда может вы не будите говорить строить свои аргументы на безапеляционном "легко"


задачей авианосца могло стать очень многое.


 А всегда ли в войну руководствуются в первую очередь финансовой составляющей?ну и порадуйте сроками строительства авианосца,,только не надо писать про долгострой Цепелин,приведите пример янки?подготовить можно на балтике.И как можно говорить про правильность если вы проиграли и по вашему пути в будущем ни кто(кроме СССР)не пошел???это абсурд! 


Аргумент "ваше мнение ошибочно" это жесть.

----------


## kfmut

> достаточный и универсальный(как сказал kfmut да).


Э-э-э, я такого не говорил, универсальными надо полагать были только штатовские Task Force на Тихом океане времён ВМВ...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Э-э-э, я такого не говорил, универсальными надо полагать были только штатовские Task Force на Тихом океане времён ВМВ...


А разве самодостаточную группировку нельзя назвать универсальной???

----------


## kfmut

> Германия войну на море проиграла?


Вопрос не в этом ;-), вопрос в другом: могла ли Германия в принципе победить в войне на море? И начинать отвечать на него надо, пожалуй, с анализа последствий самозатопления флота в Скапа-Флоу...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вопрос не в этом ;-), вопрос в другом: могла ли Германия в принципе победить в войне на море? И начинать отвечать на него надо, пожалуй, с анализа последствий самозатопления флота в Скапа-Фло...


не могла  ,а нас модераторы за это ругать не будут?

----------


## kfmut

> А разве самодостаточную группировку нельзя назвать универсальной???


В моём понимании это разные вещи: универсальность - способность выполнять широкий перечень задач без привлечения доп. сил в любых возможных условиях, а самодостаточность - способность решать целевую(!) задачу группы без привлечения доп. сил с учетом возможного противодействия вероятного(!) противника(точнее противников)

----------


## Морячок

> доказывать очевидное подтвержденное многолетним опытом ведения войн,считаю глупым.


А Вы не доказывайте - Вы попытайтесь анализировать. И тогда всё станет на свои места  :Wink: 
Вы сможете внятно сформулировать свои аргументы "за"? - буду признателен. И обещаю подробно ответить на каждый.  Уважаемого Nazara попросим разрешить небольшой оффтопик - "не корысти ради, а пользы дела для".  :Smile: 
Только я одно сразу скажу - всяк "многолетний опыт" хорош в свое время и в своем месте. Например - если США и Япония могли "шлифовать" тактику использования АВ в продолжении 20 лет, то Германии разрешили строить крупные корабли лишь за 4 года до войны, а военную авиацию вообще - немногим ранее... 



> могла ли Германия в принципе победить в войне на море? И начинать отвечать на него надо, пожалуй, с анализа последствий самозатопления флота в Скапа-Флоу...


Я бы еще добавил: а могла ли немецкая экономика "потянуть" строительство ТАКОГО флота, что и США? - ответ очевиден, по моему... Даже нужного количества стапелей не было у немцев, реально только 2 крупных корабля в Германии могло строится одновременно: вот Вам и ответ о "сроках". И это только одна из многих составляющих, определяющих сроки постройки корабля (это я Вам как бывший работник МСП говорю)
Что еще осталось? ах, да - "Церберус"... Знаете - я бы не стал оценивать *передислокацию* "по пластунски" двух линкоров и крейсера за полноценную боевую операцию. Может быть, потому она и удалась - что англичане не считали первостепенной угрозой перевод кораблей из базы передового базирования, откуда они могли (хотя бы потенциально - как "Тирпитц" на Севере!) угрожать атлантическим коммуникациям - на второстепенный театр военных действий. И были в этом совершенно правы! А в Бискайю и дальше - этим кораблям "хода не было", они были бы неминуемо потоплены, как "Бисмарк". Это было ясно всем - и немцам, в первую очередь.

----------


## kfmut

> не могла


Тогда зачем все эти разговоры о том, что Германия сделала ставку не на ту "лошадку"?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> В моём понимании это разные вещи: универсальность - способность выполнять широкий перечень задач без привлечения доп. сил в любых возможных условиях, а самодостаточность - способность решать целевую(!) задачу группы без привлечения доп. сил с учетом возможного противодействия вероятного(!) противника(точнее противников)


Тогда простите kfmut,я вас не понял и согласен полностью с вами.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Тогда зачем все эти разговоры о том, что Германия сделала ставку не на ту "лошадку"?


 война могла закончится не так и не тогда и не с таким счетом как она закончилась.

----------


## kfmut

> а могла ли немецкая экономика "потянуть" строительство ТАКОГО флота, что и США? - ответ очевиден, по моему...


На этот вопрос по прошествию стольких лет ответ очевиден :-), другой вопрос на сколько очевидным в 39-ом было подписание закона о лэнд-лизе, а потом и о участии штатов в очередной европейской войне? Могла ли Германия без последствий более решительно забить на версальский договор? В вашингтонских ограничениях, если правильно помню, она не участвовала, прям простор для фантазии :-D

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А Вы не доказывайте - Вы попытайтесь анализировать. И тогда всё станет на свои места 
> Вы сможете внятно сформулировать свои аргументы "за"? - буду признателен. И обещаю подробно ответить на каждый.  Уважаемого Nazara попросим разрешить небольшой оффтопик - "не корысти ради, а пользы дела для". 
> Только я одно сразу скажу - всяк "многолетний опыт" хорош в свое время и в своем месте. Например - если США и Япония могли "шлифовать" тактику использования АВ в продолжении 20 лет, то Германии разрешили строить крупные корабли лишь за 4 года до войны, а военную авиацию вообще - немногим ранее... 
> 
> Я бы еще добавил: а могла ли немецкая экономика "потянуть" строительство ТАКОГО флота, что и США? - ответ очевиден, по моему... Даже нужного количества стапелей не было у немцев, реально только 2 крупных корабля в Германии могло строится одновременно: вот Вам и ответ о "сроках". И это только одна из многих составляющих, определяющих сроки постройки корабля (это я Вам как бывший работник МСП говорю)
> Что еще осталось? ах, да - "Церберус"... Знаете - я бы не стал оценивать *передислокацию* "по пластунски" двух линкоров и крейсера за полноценную боевую операцию. Может быть, потому она и удалась - что англичане не считали первостепенной угрозой перевод кораблей из базы передового базирования, откуда они могли (хотя бы потенциально - как "Тирпитц" на Севере!) угрожать атлантическим коммуникациям - на второстепенный театр военных действий. И были в этом совершенно правы! А в Бискайю и дальше - этим кораблям "хода не было", они были бы неминуемо потоплены, как "Бисмарк". Это было ясно всем - и немцам, в первую очередь.


Спасибо за совет)наверное воспользуюсь))я уже формулировал выше)))
такой флот как у США не могла,но в начале войны ситуацию круто мог изменить и один АВ.
"по пластунски"-к сожалению такое пренебрежительное мнение об эффективных операциях выдает вас.позволю дать вам так же совет- прочтите про эту операцию.

----------


## kfmut

> Спасибо за совет)наверное воспользуюсь))я уже формулировал выше)))
> такой флот как у США не могла,но в начале войны ситуацию круто мог изменить и один АВ.


Сильно сомневаюсь, вспомните оккупацию Норвегии: сильно англичанам помогло наличие авианосцев?




> "по пластунски"-к сожалению такое пренебрежительное мнение об эффективных операциях выдает вас.позволю дать вам так же совет- прочтите про эту операцию.


Вообще-то, 100% авантюра, если бы из-за подрывов на минах(или по любой другой причине) они серьезно замедлили ход их бы "размазали", но корабли немцы строить умели...

----------


## kfmut

> война могла закончится не так и не тогда и не с таким счетом как она закончилась.


Вот так глобально я говорить не готов, я не знаю какие реальные цели ставились А.Г. при начале войны, возможно они и были достигнуты, сама война является логическим продолжением ПМВ, но цели явно отличались от востановления контроля над потерянными колониями.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Сильно сомневаюсь, вспомните оккупацию Норвегии: сильно англичанам помогло наличие авианосцев?
> а я и не про англичан говорю,они(и не только Англичане ) показали себя не важно имея в общем не маленький военный потенциал.
> 
> 
> 
> Вообще-то, 100% авантюра, если бы из-за подрывов на минах(или по любой другой причине) они серьезно замедлили ход их бы "размазали", но корабли немцы строить умели...


если так рассуждать,то и вообще война это одна большая авантюра.Но я все же настаиваю,что это была крупная, блестящая военная операция.

----------


## Nazar

> не - не стану анализировать это тухлое дело  Я им "переболел" еще школьником... Хотя аргументов, конечно, есть еще вагон с прицепом ;)


И МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ТЕЛЕЖКА :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемого Nazara попросим разрешить небольшой оффтопик - "не корысти ради, а пользы дела для". 
> Только я одно сразу скажу - всяк "многолетний опыт" хорош в свое время и в своем месте. Например - если США и Япония могли "шлифовать" тактику использования АВ в продолжении 20 лет, то Германии разрешили строить крупные корабли лишь за 4 года до войны, а военную авиацию вообще - немногим ранее...


Не согласен, это правда лишь отчасти, причем правда воспитанная на Советском понимании подготовке к войне. К 1936 году никто не мог воспрепятствовать Германии в построении того, или иного вида вооружения. Если вдаваться в историю, то очень умные люди ( в руководстве флотов ), Дениц в Германии и Ямомото в Японии, выступали против начала боевых действий, ибо изначально видели их исход. Первый не смог побороть авторитет Геринга, второй не смог побороть авторитет Тедзи и характер нации, в итоге и те и другие, очень сильно поплатились за свои ошибки. С этим, я думаю, никто спорить не будет.
Проблема была в количестве, и если эту проблему, немцы теоретически могли решить в Атлантике, путем увеличения численного состава КрингМарин, то в Японии, учитывая потенциал США ( к примеру, около 100 построенных авианосцев за четыре года  :Eek: ), шансов не было изначально.
Раньше, когда я был глуп, я говорил о возможности тройственного союза, СССР, Германия и Япония, изучив за последние несколько лет, тактику, стратегию и промышленную мощь США, я пришел к выводу, что на ТОФ, при желании все закончилось бы гораздо быстрей, в Европе сложнее и не факт, если говорить о Великобритании, но в конечном итоге, потенциал США вышел на недосягаемый рубеж, примерно с середины 60х годов.

----------


## Nazar

> Нв 39-ом было подписание закона о лэнд-лизе, а


ЕМНИП, в сороковом ин ЮСА, только начали рассматривать подобную возможнось, а документ о ЛендЛизе в ЮССР, был подписан 7 ноября 1941 года.

----------


## kfmut

> ЕМНИП, в сороковом ин ЮСА, только начали рассматривать подобную возможнось, а документ о ЛендЛизе в ЮССР, был подписан 7 ноября 1941 года.


Так о том и речь, что с тогдашними настроениями в обществе САСШ,   вступлении в европейскую войну было неочевидным, соответственно, морская блокада Британии могла и прокатить...

Не понял, причём тут СССР? собственно, если правильно помню, документ разрабатывался в первую очередь для помощи Британии и не был шибко популярным в САСШ, хотя м.б. кое-что уже забылось мной :-)

----------


## Nazar

> Так о том и речь, что с тогдашними настроениями в обществе САСШ,   вступлении в войну штатов было не очевидным, соответственно, морская блокада Британии могла и прокатить...
> 
> Не понял причём тут СССР? собственно, если правильно помню, документ разрабатывался для помощи Британии и не был шибко популярным в САСШ.


Истину глаголите. США спонсировало войну в Европе, причем спонсировало именно Германию, по определенным причинам. Затягивание высалки, которую можно было осуществить уже в 42-43м, лично я рассматриваю, как проявление, точнее выражение, своих собственных взглядов на происходящие события. Почитайте мемуары наших летчиков и танкистов, ни для кого из них, война не закончилась 30 апреля 45 года, все ожидали новой войны с "союзниками"
А по поводу ЛендЛиза, да, Сталин заморозил выплаты по "долгу", но опять-же, лично я считаю, что нам должны были за это доплатить, за каждого погибшего солдата и гражданина СССР, а не за тушенку  и очередной Виллис.
Нельзя было останавливаться Иосифу Виссарионовичу, надо было ломать всю Европу, до ЛаМанша. Один хер у американцев немецкие бонбы коечнились.

----------


## Nazar

Не знаю насколько в тему, но в этом году ( по полученной в *курилке* информации ), отменен набор в Высшие Военно Морские заведения страны.
Вперет Рассея.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Не знаю насколько в тему, но в этом году ( по полученной в *курилке* информации ), отменен набор в Высшие Военно Морские заведения страны.
> Вперет Рассея.


...перво на перво нужно кричать караул...три,четыре...(с)

Ну,а если серьезно Nazar,чего вы так расстраиваетесь?ВС испытывают острую нехватку офицерских кадров?или необходимо как при совке любой ценой всех занять хоть чем нибудь?по моему это называется -прагматизм,и точно так же поступили бы и вы,окажись на месте окаянного мебельщика.

----------


## Полешук

> ...перво на перво нужно кричать караул...три,четыре...(с)
> 
> Ну,а если серьезно Nazar,чего вы так расстраиваетесь?ВС испытывают острую нехватку офицерских кадров?или необходимо как при совке любой ценой всех занять хоть чем нибудь?по моему это называется -прагматизм,и точно так же поступили бы и вы,окажись на месте окаянного мебельщика.


Правильно!
Че там от того флота уже осталось...
А через пяток лет (когда должен быть выпуск) у флота может только штаб и останется.
Так что острая нехватка офицерских кадров как ВС в целом, так ВМФ в особенности в ближайшие десятилетия  не грозит. 

А сэкономленные средства - на новую форму, можно и по несколько комплектов на каждого оставшегося служить - что б стимул хоть какой был :Biggrin: 


ПС: но комуж-то прийдется разгребать эти "оптимальные мебельные" авгиевые конюшни... :Confused:

----------


## Carrey

> по моему это называется -прагматизм,и точно так же поступили бы и вы,окажись на месте окаянного мебельщика.


А по-моему, это называется долбо...., ну, Вы поняли. Прагматично ли высшее образование вообще, а также наука, культура, искусство? "Назад - в пещеры (на пальмы)" - Ваш лозунг?

Хотя, учитывая "бригадный подряд", "дигитализацию" всего и вся, безвазелиновое пропихивание ЕГЭ и вступления в ВТО, в контексте отказа от отечественной элементной базы и ВПК вообще - вполне в духе времени. Матросы-срочники на российских(?) флотах будут обязаны 24/7 драить медь и не мешаться под ногами у НАТОвских офицеров и прессы, а по большим праздникам (отработка комплексных заданий или VIP-визиты) нажимать две-три указанные хозяевами кнопки.

Окажись ув. Назар на месте мебельщика, полагаю, многое бы как минимум изменилось, а уже это, вне всякого сомнения, хорошо, ибо куда уж дальше с реформами.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А по-моему, это называется долбо...., ну, Вы поняли. Прагматично ли высшее образование вообще, а также наука, культура, искусство? "Назад - в пещеры (на пальмы)" - Ваш лозунг?
> 
> Хотя, учитывая "бригадный подряд", "дигитализацию" всего и вся, безвазелиновое пропихивание ЕГЭ и вступления в ВТО, в контексте отказа от отечественной элементной базы и ВПК вообще - вполне в духе времени. Матросы-срочники на российских(?) флотах будут обязаны 24/7 драить медь и не мешаться под ногами у НАТОвских офицеров и прессы, а по большим праздникам (отработка комплексных заданий или VIP-визиты) нажимать две-три указанные хозяевами кнопки.
> 
> Окажись ув. Назар на месте мебельщика, полагаю, многое бы как минимум изменилось, а уже это, вне всякого сомнения, хорошо, ибо куда уж дальше с реформами.


Высшее образование вообще?,нет.А знания и применения  этих знаний на практике,да.Остальное в вашем посте, простите- митинг.
P.S.не знаю станет вам легче от этого или нет ,но я тоже не люблю нашу власть,но голову я еще не потерял и черное от белого иногда могу отличить.

----------


## Redav

> А по-моему, это называется долбо...., ну, Вы поняли. Прагматично ли высшее образование вообще, а также наука, культура, искусство? "Назад - в пещеры (на пальмы)" - Ваш лозунг?
> ...


так вот куды катятся прибалтийские страны :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Окажись ув. Назар на месте мебельщика, полагаю, многое бы как минимум изменилось, а уже это, вне всякого сомнения, хорошо, ибо куда уж дальше с реформами.


Один журналист в США отметил, что когда идут выборы, то кандидаты в президенты много обещают. заняв кресло в белом доме они продолжают дело своих предшественников с маленькими вариациями. Почему? Потому что узнают истинное положение дел "завязанное" на множество разных факторов, которые они раньше не учитывали или не знали. Придя к власти она видят, что выбора особого нет и кардинально менять ни чего нельзя.

Carrey, Вы уверены, что придя в власти Nazar не реорганизует балтийский флот во флотилию и не сократит ее количественный состав для расширения штатов Северного и Тихоокеанского флотов?

----------


## ZIGZAG

Redav,вы у же Nazar,в президенты агитируете?!а меж тем мы даже его программы не знаем!!!!

----------


## Полешук

> А по-моему, это называется долбо...., ну, Вы поняли. Прагматично ли высшее образование вообще, а также наука, культура, искусство? "Назад - в пещеры (на пальмы)" - Ваш лозунг?


Вряд ли. Это лозунг даосистов.
И вряд ли ваш оппонент к ним относится, а вот руководство России...
Хм...
неужели в пылу борьбы за "престол" к власти дорвались даосисты :Confused: 
Ужас :Eek:

----------


## Carrey

> так вот куды катятся прибалтийские страны


У меня подруга работает в госконтроле (по-вашему - счётная палата), так вот, она перетряхивала по служебной надобности нашу систему образования, и мне доложила в полном ужасе, что нынче у нас детей не учат даже на кнопки нажимать (как было до вступления в ЕС).




> Почему? Потому что узнают истинное положение дел "завязанное" на множество разных факторов, которые они раньше не учитывали или не знали. Придя к власти она видят, что выбора особого нет и кардинально менять ни чего нельзя.


А вот это, извините, отмазки. Мебель-то, всегда можно менять, хоть каждую неделю. Почему вместо мебели шаловливые ручёнки табуреткика конвульсивно тянутся к сферам, ему неведомым, но подвластным? Назовите причину, я послушаю. А то и впрям не верится, что можно так фатально заблуждаться и продолжать валить страну каждым своим новым заявлением (я о табуреткине).




> применения этих знаний на практике,да


Вот оно, недальновидное понимание образования исключительно как конкретного навыка. Вот и будете в недалёком будущем пещерными людьми, умеющими околачивать груши палкой. К сожалению, грушеуборочную машинку сделать уже никак не сможете, разве что на золотишко заезжим "потенциальным друзьям™" сменять.

----------


## Nazar

> Carrey, Вы уверены, что придя в власти Nazar не реорганизует балтийский флот во флотилию и не сократит ее количественный состав для расширения штатов Северного и Тихоокеанского флотов?


Я хоть и Владимир Владимирович, но к власти не приду, да и не рвусь :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Придя к власти она видят, что выбора особого нет и кардинально менять ни чего нельзя.


Привести примеры стран, где пришедшие к власти люди, меняли все с ног на голову, или наоборот? И ничего, как-то существовали и промышленность с уровнем жизни поднимали, не забывая и о армии. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> У меня подруга работает в госконтроле (по-вашему - счётная палата), так вот, она перетряхивала по служебной надобности нашу систему образования, ...


И какое отношение это имеет к российской системе обучения? Проблемы ваши, а вы их преподносите как наши.




> А вот это, извините, отмазки. ...А то и впрям не верится, что можно так фатально заблуждаться ...


_Я тучи разведу рауками_ (с)
 :Biggrin: 

Оно конечно классно вычленить одну проблемку и орать какие все кругом дураки. начнешь разбираться по-врослому и начинается веселуха. Хочется не противостоять, а сотрудничать вместе работать, то выбор не богат или всех под свой стандарт подмять или под общий стандарт самому меняться. Производство времен "догоним и перегоним" для забугорных партнеров не катит... дальше система обучения тоже не того формата. 

С нынешними технологиями, станками России до скончания мира сидеть?





> Вот оно, недальновидное понимание образования исключительно как конкретного навыка. ...


Так на площадь, на митинг несанкционированный, гоните в шею своих руководителей. Ваша же проблема, а чего не решаете?

----------


## Redav

> Redav,вы у же Nazar,в президенты агитируете?!а меж тем мы даже его программы не знаем!!!!


Нет, это Carrey его пропихивает на руководящий пост  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> Привести примеры стран, где пришедшие к власти люди, меняли все с ног на голову, или наоборот? ...


Приводите. Особенно про США, как барак обещал чуть ли не бегом войска из Ирака вывести. Не получается и расходы на свои ВС режет. Неужто денег не хватает?  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Приводите. Особенно про США, как барак обещал чуть ли не бегом войска из Ирака вывести. Не получается и расходы на свои ВС режет. Неужто денег не хватает?


Да пожалуйста. Германия, СССР, Япония, Италия и еще много каких стран, поворачивали рельсы внутренней и внешней политики, на 180".

----------


## Nazar

> Да пожалуйста. Германия, СССР, Япония, Италия и еще много каких стран, поворачивали рельсы внутренней и внешней политики, на 180".


Уважаемый Redav, я Вас внимательно слушаю, по данному вопросу.

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav, я Вас внимательно слушаю, по данному вопросу.


Уважаемый Nazar, даже не представляю о каком историческом периоде Вы речь ведете, не говоря уже о деталях и ожидал, что Вы про США что-то скажите.

Список стран можно продолжить Великобритания, Франция, Испания, Португалия, Венесуэла, Чили...

----------


## muk33

> Не знаю насколько в тему, но в этом году ( по полученной в *курилке* информации ), отменен набор в Высшие Военно Морские заведения страны.
> Вперет Рассея.


Это касается и Краснодара (применительно к МО).

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Nazar, даже не представляю о каком историческом периоде Вы речь ведете, не говоря уже о деталях и ожидал, что Вы про США что-то скажите.
> 
> Список стран можно продолжить Великобритания, Франция, Испания, Португалия, Венесуэла, Чили...


Уважаемый Redav, мы вроде временные рамки, в данном вопросе не вводили, но вот мне интересно, что так глобально перевернули Великобритания и Франция, хотя опять-же, если уйти еще на век назад, то Вы правы.

Кстати, а по чему Вы ожидали от меня высказываний про США ? Вы считаете себя самым просвещенным в этом вопросе, или Вы считаете всех остальных дилетантами?
Может пора приопуститься с небес на грешную землю и понять , что Вы далеко не самый умный и далеко не единственный, умеющий думать. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav, мы вроде временные рамки, в данном вопросе не вводили, но вот мне интересно, что так глобально перевернули Великобритания и Франция, хотя опять-же, если уйти еще на век назад, то Вы правы.


Не вводили, а потому и задал вопрос про что и о чем Вы хотели сказать назвав страны. Уверены, что Redav НЕ может уподобиться Вам и отвечать вопросом на вопрос?




> Кстати, а по чему Вы ожидали от меня высказываний про США ?


Разве про США на конкретном историческом этапе с конкретной ситуацией не задал вопрос?
Не заметили его здесь Зачем современной России авианосец ? ?




> Вы считаете себя самым просвещенным в этом вопросе, или Вы считаете всех остальных дилетантами?


И какой идиот Вас в этом уверял и стоит ли Вам строить общение с человеком на основе домыслов?




> Может пора приопуститься с небес на грешную землю и понять , что Вы далеко не самый умный и далеко не единственный, умеющий думать.


Уважаемый Nazar, имеете что сказать, то с удовольствием послушаю Вас, но не приписывайте мне Ваши фантазии строящихся на ложных домыслах. 

Желаете пообсуждать мои личные качества, то измените установленные правила, как это сделали на одном из форумов  :Biggrin: 
Уверен, Вам хорошо известно, что Redav законопослушный участник форумов.  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Желаете пообсуждать мои личные качества, то измените установленные правила, как это сделали на одном из форумов


Кто изменил? Вы о чем?

----------


## Полешук

Тут некоторые спрашивали назначения "Мистраля". Вот Макаров о назначении:



> А вертолетоносец Мистраль будет у нас курсировать в районе Курил, их нечем охранять вот и закупаем Мистраль.


это все из его вчерашнего по "оптимизации"...
http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...c,507.378.html

Это пипец просто какой-то... "курсировать", "их нечем охранять".

----------


## Nazar

> Это пипец просто какой-то... "курсировать", "их нечем охранять".


Охранять от кого? От Японии? У меня сразу попутный вопрос, а кто, или что, будет охранять Мистраль?

----------


## Полешук

> Охранять от кого? От Японии? У меня сразу попутный вопрос, а кто, или что, будет охранять Мистраль?


Не отвечая за НГШ, напомню, что предположительно АВМА на базе "де Голя" и ПЛА на основе "Барракуды"  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> предположительно АВМА на базе "де Голя"


Тут еще до Мистраля как до Луны, а мы уже о Де Голе думаем. :Confused:

----------


## Полешук

> Тут еще до Мистраля как до Луны, а мы уже о Де Голе думаем.


Так вроде ж желание иметь авианосцы, желательно атомные, с повестки не снято... Да и правильное это желание. Да для Курил больше авианосцы чем УДК и надо. при их наличии л/с на острова и мобилизованным гражданским флотом (его остатками) перевести можно.
А вот что там Мистралю делать - действительно не понятно, да еще "курсировать" :Eek: 

А так своих верфей под авианосец нет, его скорее всего, именно французы и будут строить...
Если решимости "оптимизаторам" на "Рафаль" не хвати, то его вполне МиГ-29К/КУБ заменят (масса то, одинакова)...

----------


## Nazar

> Так вроде ж желание иметь авианосцы, желательно атомные, с повестки не снято... 
> А так своих верфей под авианосец нет, его скорее всего, именно французы и будут строить...


Когда я несколько лет назад, по просьбе своего однокашника, служащего в ЦНИИ ВМФ, создавал эту тему, ходили разговоры, планировалось создание проектной группы, вырабатывалось ТЗ и так далее, сейчас *тишина*.
То что французы будут нам еще и авианосцы строить, не знаю..., они для себя Де Голь двадцать лет ( от закладки, до ввода в строй ) мучали, тем более у них и для себя сейчас авианосец строится, а Франция не резиновая, на всех не хватит.
Уж лучше к Обаме на поклон идти, там и товар посолидней :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Когда я несколько лет назад, по просьбе своего однокашника, служащего в ЦНИИ ВМФ, создавал эту тему, ходили разговоры, планировалось создание проектной группы, вырабатывалось ТЗ и так далее, сейчас *тишина*.
> То что французы будут нам еще и авианосцы строить, не знаю..., они для себя Де Голь двадцать лет ( от закладки, до ввода в строй ) мучали, тем более у них и для себя сейчас авианосец строится, а Франция не резиновая, на всех не хватит.
> Уж лучше к Обаме на поклон идти, там и товар посолидней


Да у Барака верфь (в Ньпорте, вроде) то же занята. Может потому и "тишина" что строить негде?
Ну если серьезно - то либо Франция (Брест вроде), либо Северодвинск. "Размер" в обоих случаях до 50 кт. На 100 кт только у США, но там своя программа. У Испании и Италии вообще до 20 кт, а с Китаем пока не все понятно...

Но, в принципе, если заплатить то они, или корейцы - постороят...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Охранять от кого? От Японии? У меня сразу попутный вопрос, а кто, или что, будет охранять Мистраль?


уважаемый Nazar,наш нгш пришел отчитываться перед ИДИОТАМИ,и поэтому не нужно так остро реагировать на эти слова.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да у Барака верфь (в Ньпорте, вроде) то же занята. Может потому и "тишина" что строить негде?
> Ну если серьезно - то либо Франция (Брест вроде), либо Северодвинск. "Размер" в обоих случаях до 50 кт. На 100 кт только у США, но там своя программа. У Испании и Италии вообще до 20 кт, а с Китаем пока не все понятно...
> 
> Но, в принципе, если заплатить то они, или корейцы - постороят...


Россия НИКОГДА не будет строить АВ за границей!!!!!!попытайтесь напрячь мозг не фантазией ,а анализом и тогда вам будет ясно почему!!!!
 да не простят меня модераторы за нарушения!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Россия НИКОГДА не будет строить АВ за границей!!!!!!


Вот увидите.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вот увидите.


Предлагаю пари,ящик коньяка не потяну,но бутылку элитного армянского коньяка 20 летней выдержки ставлю! [RUS] MK принимаете?

----------


## Chizh

> Россия НИКОГДА не будет строить АВ за границей!!!!!!попытайтесь напрячь мозг не фантазией ,а анализом и тогда вам будет ясно почему!!!!
>  да не простят меня модераторы за нарушения!


Я бы не стал зарекаться.

Когда-то любой импорт казался немыслимым. А сейчас без импортной комплектухи ни одна сложная боевая система на заработает.

Если купят Мистраль, то заказ авианосца за рубежом будет казаться логичной вещью.

----------


## Полешук

> Россия НИКОГДА не будет строить АВ за границей!!!!!!попытайтесь напрячь мозг не фантазией ,а анализом и тогда вам будет ясно почему!!!!
>  да не простят меня модераторы за нарушения!


 :Smile: 

НИКОГДА не говори "НИКОГДА"! (с)

Ну и если быть буквоедом, то строить действительно не будет - будет покупать, а строить будет уже сама "заграница"... :Rolleyes:

----------


## [RUS] MK

На нас четверых коньяка хватит?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> На нас четверых коньяка хватит?


Хватит,если после вместе откушаем его :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я бы не стал зарекаться.
> 
> Когда-то любой импорт казался немыслимым. А сейчас без импортной комплектухи ни одна сложная боевая система на заработает.
> 
> Если купят Мистраль, то заказ авианосца за рубежом будет казаться логичной вещью.


Совершенно с вами согласен,сейчас многое возможно,НО АВА слишком технологически сложная и уязвимая для государства вещь,и зависеть на протяжении почти 10 лет от другого государства РФ не будет,уверен.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> НИКОГДА не говори "НИКОГДА"! (с)
> 
> Ну и если быть буквоедом, то строить действительно не будет - будет покупать, а строить будет уже сама "заграница"...


Согласен с вами уважаемый Полешук,я тоже считаю вполне возможным покупку технологии и строительства у нас с ними вместе...,но кто же нам такое продаст!!! :Eek: У АВА Де Голь,если мне не изменяет память много оборудования и технологий которые так скажем не чисто французкие :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

http://rian.ru/press_video/20100407/219089968.html  - для тех кто еще не видел-посмотрите!Крайне интересная дискуссия.Послушав,я еще раз сделал вывод о крайне низком уровне наших журналистов работающих в военной области...да и эксперты в большинстве слабы....

----------


## Холостяк

*Ударный флот Островной империи.*




----------------------<cut>----------------------
*Варяг* (до 19 июня 1990 года — «Рига»), тяжелый авианесущий крейсер проекта 1143.6 
6 декабря 1985 года заложен на Черноморском судостроительном заводе в Николаеве 
(заводской № 106), спущен на воду 25 ноября 1988 года.
В 1992 году при 67 % технической готовности строительство было приостановлено, корабль законсервирован.
В 1993 году по договору между Украиной и Россией «Варяг» отошёл Украине. 



В апреле 1998 продан компании Chong Lot Travel Agency Ltd за $20 млн. 
— при стоимости готового порядка 5-6 миллиардов долларов.
*С 2008 года — переименован в «Shi Lang»*



*Основная информация*
Тип Авианесущий крейсер
Государство флага *Флаг Китая Китай*
Порт приписки Далянь
Строительство начато 6 декабря 1985
Спущен на воду 25 ноября 1988
Введён в эксплуатацию не достроен
Современный статус *продан*
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________
*Киев — тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер Северного флота Военно-Морского Флота СССР (ВМФ СССР).*




Авианосец «Киев» 1 мая 2004 года 

Строился с 1970 по 1975 год в Николаеве на Черноморском судостроительном заводе. 
В 1993 году в связи с недостатком средств на эксплуатацию и ремонт, значительной выработки ресурса вооружения, механизмов и оборудования, выведен из боевого состава флота, после — разоружён и продан правительству КНР. В начале 1994 года его отбуксировали в Циньхуандао, где переоборудовали под музей. 
В сентябре 2003 года «Киев» отбуксировали в Тяньцзинь.
*Основная информация*
Тип ТАКР
Государство флага Флаг СССР СССР
Верфь Черноморский судостроительный завод в Николаеве (СССР, ныне Украина)
Строительство начато 21 июля 1970
Спущен на воду 26 декабря 1972
Введён в эксплуатацию 28 декабря 1975
Выведен из состава флота 30 июня 1993
Современный статус *Продан китайской компании в парк развлечений*

__________________________________________________  ___________________________________
*Минск — тяжёлый авианосный крейсер Черноморского флота ВМФ СССР, а позже — ВМФ России.*


«Минск» был спущен на воду 30 сентября 1975 года. 
Вступил в строй в 1978 году.
В ноябре 1978 года бы включён в состав Тихоокеанского флота.
В 1993 году было принято решение о разоружении «Минска», его исключении из состава ВМФ России с передачей в ОФИ для демонтажа и реализации. В августе 1994 года после торжественного спуска Военно-морского флага он был расформирован.
В конце 1995 года «Минск» был отбуксирован в Южную Корею для разделки его корпуса на металл. После авианосец был перепродан китайской компании Shenzhen Minsk Aircraft Carrier Industry Co Ltd. В 2006 году, когда компания обанкротилась, «Минск» стал частью военного парка Minsk World в Шэньчжэне. 22 марта 2006 года авианосец был выставлен на аукцион, однако покупателей не нашлось. 31 мая 2006 года авианосец снова был выставлен на аукцион и был продан за 128 миллионов юаней.



Основная информация
Тип *ТАКР*
Государство флага *(Флаг СССР СССР)*
Верфь Черноморский судостроительный завод
Спущен на воду 30 сентября 1975
Выведен из состава флота 30 июня 1993
Современный статус *развлекательный центр*

----------


## Холостяк

__________________________________________________  ___________________________________
*Новороссийск — авианосец Черноморского и Тихоокеанского флотов Военно-Морского Флота СССР (ВМФ СССР) в 1978—1991 гг.*



Впервые в СССР авианосец был рассчитан на размещение десанта на борту, прием тяжелых транспортных вертолетов и базирование истребителей Як-38П.
Строился с 1975 по 1978 год в верфи в Николаеве (Черноморский судостроительный завод, директор Ганькевич). Изменения, вносимые в проект во время постройки, задержали срок сдачи в эксплуатацию до 1982 г. С 1978 г. спущен на воду и достраивался в плавучем состоянии.
15 августа 1982 г. на корабле был торжественно поднят Военно-морской флаг СССР, а 24 ноября он был включен в состав Краснознаменного Тихоокеанского флота.
Основная информация
Тип авианосец
Государство флага Флаг СССР СССР
Спущен на воду 26 декабря 1978
Выведен из состава флота 1991
Современный статус *продан Южной Корее*
__________________________________________________  __________________________________

*Тяжелый авианесущий крейсер «Адмирал Горшков»* 


(до 4 октября 1990 года назывался *«Баку»*, затем переименован в «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Горшков», но в последнее время в официальных документах именуется в упрощенном виде «Адмирал Горшков») — советский и российский тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер, единственный корабль проекта 1143.4[1], продан Индии 20 января 2004 года. 5 марта 2004 года крейсер исключен из боевого состава ВМФ РФ, действующее наименование аннулировано, торжественно спущен Андреевский флаг. В настоящее время корабль после полной перестройки введен в состав ВМС Индии в качестве авианосца «Викрамадитья» и находится на достройке на плаву, у одного из причалов Северного машиностроительного предприятия.
Основная информация
Тип Тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер пр. 1143.4
Государство флага Флаг России Россия
Спущен на воду 1987
Выведен из состава флота 2004
Современный статус *продан Индии* 20 января 2004
__________________________________________________  ____________________________________

*«Ульяновск» (заказ С-107)[1] — советский тяжёлый атомный авианосец водоизмещением 75 000 т, Проект 1143.7.*


Заложен на стапеле Черноморского судостроительного завода 25 ноября 1988 года, строительство прекращено в 1991 году. К концу 1991 года была сформирована большая часть корпуса атомного авианосца, однако после прекращения финансирования готовый почти на треть корабль был разрезан на стапеле. Пошёл в переплавку и металл, предназначенный для второго корабля этого типа.
«Ульяновску», который должен был стать флагманом ВМФ, предполагалось иметь авиагруппу, включающую до 70 аппаратов, таких как вертолёты и самолёты Су-27К, Су-25, Як-141 и Як-44. Корабль оснащался двумя катапультами, трамплином и аэрофинишёром. Для хранения ЛА под палубой имелся ангар размером 175&#215;32&#215;7,9 м. На полётную палубу они поднимались при помощи 3 подъёмников грузоподъёмностью по 50 т (2 по правому борту и 1 по левому). В кормовой части размещалась оптическая система посадки «Луна».
Предполагалось построить 4 корабля. 4 октября 1988 года головной «Ульяновск» (заводской № 107) был включён в списки кораблей ВМФ и 25 ноября заложен на Черноморском судостроительном заводе № 444 в Николаеве. Вступление в строй планировалось на декабрь 1995 года.
*Основная информация*
Тип Тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер
Государство флага Союз Советских Социалистических Республик СССР
Порт приписки Севастополь
*Современный статус утилизирован*
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________
*«Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов»*



он же «Советский союз» (проект), 
он же «Рига» (закладка), 
он же «Леонид Брежнев» (спуск на воду), 
он же «Тбилиси» (испытания)) 
— тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер проекта 1143.5, единственный в составе ВМФ России в своём классе (по состоянию на 2009 год). Предназначен для поражения крупных надводных целей, защиты морских соединений от атак вероятного противника.
Назван в честь Николая Герасимовича Кузнецова, Адмирала Флота Советского Союза. Построен в Николаеве, на Черноморском судостроительном заводе.
На авианесущем крейсере во время походов базируются самолёты Су-25УТГ и Су-33 279-го корабельного истребительного авиационного полка (аэродром базирования — Североморск-3) и вертолёты Ка-27 и Ка-29 830-го отдельного корабельного противолодочного вертолётного полка (аэродром базирования — Североморск-1).
5 декабря 2007 года «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» возглавил отряд боевых кораблей, отправившихся в поход в Атлантический океан и Средиземное море. 
*Таким образом, ВМФ России возобновил своё присутствие в мировом океане.*
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________

----------


## Холостяк

__________________________________________________  _________________________________
*Противолодочные крейсера-вертолётоносцы.*
*Москва*



— продан Индии, разрезан на металлолом.
*Ленинград* 



- увели на буксире в Индию, где разделали на металл.
__________________________________________________  _______________________________
__________________________________________________  ____________________________________
П/С
Из страны сломавшей хребет нацизму, из страны вышедшей первой в комсос,
из страны в которой медицина и образование были для ВСЕХ граждан бесплатными,
из страны с силой которой считались и уважали, мы превратились в страну — торгаша.
Это у нас прекрасно получается.
Продавать то, что делали наши отцы и матери.
Флот, промышленность, ВПК, экономику, рессурсы, своих детей.
Мы разучились что то делать, кроме как продавать сделанное чужими руками.
Даже наши дети, которых мы фактически продали не будут нас уважать..
Не за что нас уважать.

Или все-таки осталось что то ? 
Что еще не продали и что не продается.

http://nnm.ru/blogs/krexfexpex/udarn...a_saraksh/#cut

----------


## kfmut

Э-э-э, не надо поддаваться митинговщине, во-первых, продажа корпусов, выведенных из состава флота кораблей, для разделки - это общемировая практика, во-вторых, сильный, боеспособный, современный флот удовольствие очень дорогое, доступное только сверхдержавам, а свою сверхдержаву мы уничтожили своими же руками....

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ув.Холостяк-история Нашей Страны началась не после 45 года...а несколько ранее,и да будет вам известно-наши с вами прадеды и прабабули активно топили,ломали и продавали Императорский Флот,я уверен вы поймете к чему я клоню.Панику на "корабле"   ,отставить!

----------


## timsz

Да вообще у меня почему-то впечатление, что если отбросить советскую агитацию и взглянуть объективно, то получится, что сильного флота у нас никогда и не было. Если в каждый исторический период сравнивать российский/советский флот с самым сильным флотом, то окажется, что наш слабее на порядок. Хотя флот подводных атомных ракетоносцев действительно силен.

Можно, конечно, гордиться авианесущими "Москва" и "Ленинград", но лучше при этом тихонько молчать о том, сколько авианосцев у вероятного противника. И о "Киеве" и "Минске" лучше вообще не вспоминать.

Но я совсем не специалист. Если кто аргументировано подтвердит или опровергнет мои впечатления, буду очень признателен.

Кстати, а что у нас сейчас вместо "Москвы" и "Ленинграда"? Ведь не с "Адмирала Кузнецова" и не "Мистраля" недавно Ка-27 упал.

----------


## alexvolf

> Э-э-э, не надо поддаваться митинговщине, во-первых, продажа корпусов, выведенных из состава флота кораблей, для разделки - это общемировая практика, во-вторых, сильный, боеспособный, современный флот удовольствие очень дорогое, доступное только сверхдержавам, а свою сверхдержаву мы уничтожили своими же руками....


 kfmut
Уважаемый в общемировой практике и глобализм заложен...
Вы хотя-бы приблизительно знаете срок службы боевого корабля?

Удовольствие дорогое- на майбахе  на работу ездить за два квартала от дома.

----------


## kfmut



----------


## kfmut

> Вы хотя-бы приблизительно знаете срок службы боевого корабля?


Да знаю. Вы знаете что такое моральное устаревание? "Горшкова" напомнить?

Мы кстати Вас, уважаемый, ждали в другой теме, напомнить в какой? ;-)

ЗЫ Про майбах, если Вас вдруг из газпрома уволят и кушать нечего будет, то майбах придётся продать, как и феррари, и порш, а кататься на работу на "классике" ;-)

----------


## Полешук

> Да вообще у меня почему-то впечатление, что если отбросить советскую агитацию и взглянуть объективно, то получится, что сильного флота у нас никогда и не было. Если в каждый исторический период сравнивать российский/советский флот с самым сильным флотом, то окажется, что наш слабее на порядок. Хотя флот подводных атомных ракетоносцев действительно силен.
> 
> Можно, конечно, гордиться авианесущими "Москва" и "Ленинград", но лучше при этом тихонько молчать о том, сколько авианосцев у вероятного противника. И о "Киеве" и "Минске" лучше вообще не вспоминать.
> 
> Но я совсем не специалист. Если кто аргументировано подтвердит или опровергнет мои впечатления, буду очень признателен.
> 
> Кстати, а что у нас сейчас вместо "Москвы" и "Ленинграда"? Ведь не с "Адмирала Кузнецова" и не "Мистраля" недавно Ка-27 упал.


Читал и плакал... :Frown: 
Грустно.
А ведь столько сайтов есть, да в той же Вики можно глянуть. Спецвыпуски Морской коллекции были. Хм.

Слова "*а что у нас сейчас вместо "Москвы" и "Ленинграда"?* " вообще доллжны звучать как крик души, а здесь про то что вместо них сторожевик II ранга наконец достроили, заложенный считай 20 лет назад.

Все-таки действительно - уж "_лучше вообще не вспоминать_".

----------


## Полешук

> ЗЫ Про майбах, если Вас вдруг из газпрома уволят и кушать нечего будет, то майбах придётся продать, как и феррари, и порш, а кататься на работу на "классике" ;-)


Нда.
Ни чего себе, "конюшня" у кого-то. :Eek:

----------


## timsz



----------


## timsz

> Слова "*а что у нас сейчас вместо "Москвы" и "Ленинграда"?* " вообще доллжны звучать как крик души, а здесь про то что вместо них сторожевик II ранга наконец достроили, заложенный считай 20 лет назад.


Ну я не люблю прилюдно плакаться и сопли растирать. Поэтому, если моя душа захочет покричать, я это в другом месте сделаю.

Меня просто интересует ответ.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да вообще у меня почему-то впечатление, что если отбросить советскую агитацию и взглянуть объективно, то получится, что сильного флота у нас никогда и не было. Если в каждый исторический период сравнивать российский/советский флот с самым сильным флотом, то окажется, что наш слабее на порядок. Хотя флот подводных атомных ракетоносцев действительно силен.
> 
> Можно, конечно, гордиться авианесущими "Москва" и "Ленинград", но лучше при этом тихонько молчать о том, сколько авианосцев у вероятного противника. И о "Киеве" и "Минске" лучше вообще не вспоминать.
> 
> Но я совсем не специалист. Если кто аргументировано подтвердит или опровергнет мои впечатления, буду очень признателен.
> 
> Кстати, а что у нас сейчас вместо "Москвы" и "Ленинграда"? Ведь не с "Адмирала Кузнецова" и не "Мистраля" недавно Ка-27 упал.


Прямой замены нет,но их функции выполняют БПК 1155 типа "Удалой".

----------


## Nazar

> Прямой замены нет,но их функции выполняют БПК 1155 типа "Удалой".


А можно подробно, сколько сейчас кораблей этого проекта, учитывая 1155.1 находится в действующем составе флота?

----------


## Морячок

> но их функции выполняют БПК 1155 типа "Удалой".


э... Это как, позвольте спросить?!  :Eek: 

ЗЫ: не так давно наблюдал "автоматизацию" процесса посредством авторучки. Аналогия понятна?

----------


## timsz

Мнение Википедии относительно "Москвы"




> Первоначально предполагалось построить серию из 12 крейсеров данного типа, но резкий рост боевых возможностей атомных ракетных ПЛ, особенно в плане дальности стрельбы баллистическими ракетами вынудил ограничиться двумя кораблями. Для поиска ПЛ за пределами Средиземного моря проект был неэффективен. Строительство третьего крейсера проекта 1123 было отменено в 1968 г. ещё до закладки.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...81%D0%B5%D1%86

----------


## alexvolf

> Мнение Википедии относительно "Москвы"
> 
> 
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...81%D0%B5%D1%86


timsz
Страницы Вики создаются "добровольцами"- захотел написал(или копирнул)захотел добавил свою мысль,посему лично у меня эта
народная энциклопеция не вызывает 100% доверия.Впрочем как и редакционные статьи ( без подписи автора) на страницах газет. Инфо вроде есть,а ответственности за эту писанину нет.И получаеться как
в той детской игре Веришь -не веришь.
По данному вопросу советую почитать книгу В.Бабича "Наши авианосцы"
в частности обзор вертолетоносцев Москва и Ленинград...

----------


## timsz

Статьи в Википедии - это осредненное мнение сообщества. Но в русской Википедии, к сожалению, людей ее наполняющих мало, и статьи часто пишутся единственным человеком. Но тем не менее, мнение Вики ничем не хуже мнения форумчанина.

Насчет "Москвы" и "Ленинграда" самым показательным мне кажется то, что они построены всего в двух экземплярах. И больше такие корабли не строили.

----------


## alexvolf

> Статьи в Википедии - это осредненное мнение сообщества. Но в русской Википедии, к сожалению, людей ее наполняющих мало, и статьи часто пишутся единственным человеком. Но тем не менее, мнение Вики ничем не хуже мнения форумчанина.
> 
> Насчет "Москвы" и "Ленинграда" самым показательным мне кажется то, что они построены всего в двух экземплярах. И больше такие корабли не строили.



timsz
 мнение форумчан как известно разным бывают.Иной как свою мысль выдаст-так после этого долго в себя приходить надо...

Насчет вертолетоносцев-да,две единицы,а больше и не зачем было строить т.к. ВМФ окромя них располагал определенным количеством БПК,средствами глубинной воздушной разведки по поиску АУГ и АПЛ вероятного противника создавая мощный заслон.К примеру на Черном море- американцы осмелились пересечь нашу нейтральную зону только в горбачевское время,а до этого  просто сса... хотя на  картах US NAVY линия наших территориальных вод была совсем иная что они и доказывали в 1985г ...

----------


## timsz

> мнение форумчан как известно разным бывают.Иной как свою мысль выдаст-так после этого долго в себя приходить надо...


Конечно. Поэтому я цитировал Вики осторожно, ни в коем случае не выдавая ее за истину.




> Насчет вертолетоносцев-да,две единицы,а больше и не зачем было строить т.к. ВМФ окромя них располагал определенным количеством БПК,средствами глубинной воздушной разведки по поиску АУГ и АПЛ вероятного противника создавая мощный заслон.К примеру на Черном море- американцы осмелились пересечь нашу нейтральную зону только в горбачевское время,а до этого  просто сса... хотя на  картах US NAVY линия наших территориальных вод была совсем иная что они и доказывали в 1985г ...


Ну как-то два корабля для всех советских флотов... Маловато будет. И "Ленинград" был списан в еще советском 1991, а "Москва" в застойном 1983. Но заменять аналогичными кораблями, похоже, их и не планировали. И с учетом времени списания вряд ли по экономическим соображениям.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну как-то два корабля для всех советских флотов... Маловато будет. И "Ленинград" был списан в еще советском 1991, а "Москва" в застойном 1983. Но заменять аналогичными кораблями, похоже, их и не планировали. И с учетом времени списания вряд ли по экономическим соображениям.


 timsz
Все течет-все изменяется...
В упомянутый Вами период страна строила и принимала на вооружение своего ВМФ не аналогичные Ленинграду и Москва боевые единицы,а на порядок выше.Говоря о "застольных" годах периода Брежнева,посмотрите  хотя-бы статистику строительства субмарин.Страна строила и строила
списывая старое,принимая на вооружение новое. Называлось все это
паритетом между двумя противоборствующими системами.Для чего это было нужно-разговор отдельный и лежит в военно-политической плоскости...

                  Январь 1960г. - США - 3 ПЛАРБ
                                        СССР - 0

                  Январь 1967г.  - США - 41 ПЛАРБ
                                          СССР - 2

                   Январь 1970г. - США - 41 ПЛАРБ
                                         СССР - 20

                  Январь 1975г.  - США -41 ПЛАРБ
                                          СССР- 55

                  Январь 1981г. - США - 40 ПЛАРБ
                                        СССР - 62

----------


## timsz

Ну да. Я собственно о том, что не надо сокрушаться по поводу того, что порезали "Москву" и "Ленинград", и говорить, что теперь из-за этого оборона никуда не годится.

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько не относится к темке авианосцев, но раз начали разговаривать по ВМФ, то почитайте доклад наших спецов после учений с французиками... Очччень любопытный документ. Нашел его в Интернете на (http://blog.usni.org/2010/02/27/a-lo...action-report/)... Его амеры уже у себя на сайте опубликовали... Думаю это ДСП, что тому кто опубликовал это на Яндексе - вскоре попу раздерут... Но пока читаем... Я хоть и авиатор, но с любопытством прочитал как служат морячки... Система у нас офигительная на флоте! Прально есть выражение - "Чем больше в армии дубов, тем крепче наша оборона".Хорошо написано как срутся наши доблестные офицеры друг с другом в присутствии матросиков, как постоянно тупо строятся, как ненужен вахтенный за которого командир командует, как воды на современнейшем российском корабле нет что матросы после похода все с педикулезом..... Офигеть!!!!!

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/madmech...lbum/78359?p=0

Как почитал, так сразу мысли у меня..., что нафига тогда у нас такой средневековый галерный флот...? Может и прально тогда режут его нафиг, что один корабль оставят, где хоть на одном порядок будет нормальный....?
Вот и ответ про "зачем россии авианосец"... Один есть с грехом пополам, что ели-ели с ним и порядком на нем справляемся...., и хватит...



Продолжение доклада по ссылке.....

----------


## Антон

> Система у нас офигительная на флоте!


И не только на флоте :Frown: Знаю по собственному опыту.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А можно подробно, сколько сейчас кораблей этого проекта, учитывая 1155.1 находится в действующем составе флота?


День добрый Nazar!,Из новостей и интернета как я понял их на ТОФе 4шт-адмиралы"Трибуц","Виноградо  в","Шапошников",Панитилеев"-эт точно "к бабушке не ходи"!потому,что все они ходили на пиратов)))
На СФ встрою уже точно 3шт 1155 и 1шт 1155.1 это -Североморск,Адмирал Левченко,проходит ходовые красавчик Вице-адмирал Кулаков,и Адмирал Чабаненко. 
и того по 4 на флот....ох представляю сейчас начнутся стоны и причитания в сравнении с потенциальными "друзьями"...может не будем,а?

----------


## Холостяк

> И не только на флотеЗнаю по собственному опыту.


Это то понятно... По-чести, я ни разу не был на боевом корабле... Но некоторые вещи удивили...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> э... Это как, позвольте спросить?! 
> 
> ЗЫ: не так давно наблюдал "автоматизацию" процесса посредством авторучки. Аналогия понятна?


Молча,наши доблестные моряки засучив рукава,как и прежде пытаются осуществлять поиск и слежение за пл вероятного противника,да не в таких масштабах как при совке.И не надо мне рассказывать про грандиозные поисковые операции раньше,я и сам читал очень многое о них и имею представления о их эффективности-шуму много,толку мало...зато как все красиво выглядело.

----------


## alexvolf

> Очччень любопытный документ. Нашел его в Интернете Его амеры уже у себя на сайте опубликовали... Думаю это ДСП, что тому кто опубликовал это на Яндексе - вскоре попу раздерут... Но пока читаем... Я хоть и авиатор, но с любопытством прочитал как служат морячки...


Холостяк
Спасибо за ссылку. Понял так,что пришло время не только "сор из избы
выметают" но еще и грязные трусы показывают и .... не краснеют при этом,что мериканцы сие своим матросикам заместо пропаганды-типа
глянь?! А? ...Не знаю как у кого- Отож стыдоба за весь флот российский
Раньше говорили "Все пропьем,а флот не опозорим!" Дошло и до позора...

----------


## Полешук

> День добрый Nazar!,Из новостей и интернета как я понял их на ТОФе 4шт-адмиралы"Трибуц","Виноградо  в","Шапошников",Панитилеев"-эт точно "к бабушке не ходи"!потому,что все они ходили на пиратов)))
> На СФ встрою уже точно 3шт 1155 и 1шт 1155.1 это -Североморск,Адмирал Левченко,проходит ходовые красавчик Вице-адмирал Кулаков,и Адмирал Чабаненко. 
> и того по 4 на флот....ох представляю сейчас начнутся стоны и причитания в сравнении с потенциальными "друзьями"...может не будем,а?


Ув.ZIGZAG.

БПК по определнию не может выполнять функции ПКР (по крайней мере все и в той же мере)...

На сегодняшний день "Фрегатам" (эт и есть 1155) хватает выполнения функций пр.1134А/Б (было 17), а в последнее время пр. 61 (десятка с два) и даже пр. 1135 (32 корабля было), т.е. вместо сторожевиков ходит в тот же Аденский залив. Где уж тут до замены ПКРов.
ПР.1155.1 ("Чабаненко) можно сказать выполняет ф-ции за 4 РКР/БПК (в разное время) пр. 1134.

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Морячок

> не надо мне рассказывать про грандиозные поисковые операции раньше,я и сам читал очень многое о них и имею представления о их эффективности-шуму много,толку мало...зато как все красиво выглядело


Глубокоуважаемый Zigzag!
Ключевые, для понимания Вашей позиции слова: "я читал" - ergo - "имею представление". К сожалению или счастью - но второе вовсе не следует из первого "автоматически" - как это, вероятно, Вам представляется. Для того, чтобы делать выводы на основе чужих свидетельств и/или утверждений - следует их сравнивать, анализировать, отделяя "зерно от плевел" - т.к. в публикуемых нынче "воспоминаниях" (особенно флотских - сказываются традиции "травли на баке"  :Smile:  ) пресловутых "баек" явный переизбыток. Это я Вам как непосредственный участник "поисковых операций" говорю. И "грандиозный" вид они приобретали, главным образом, лишь при присутствии на борту многозвездных адмиралов-маршалов. Для которых, в общем-то - реальный результат поиска ПЛ был малоинтересен - в крайнем случае устраивался учебно-боевой спектакль с участием ПЛ "условного противника" с безусловным её обнаружением и поражением. А реальная противолодочная операция - штука "скукотная" и неэффектная (не путать с неэффективной!), зато вполне результативная... Ловили мы НАТОвские ПЛ регулярно - вообще, при грамотно организованной противолодочной обороне соединения, ПЛ противника ОЧЕНЬ сложно прорваться в ордер незамеченной. 
Так что - советую Вам уподобиться Декарту: Dubito - ergo cogito, cogito - ergo sum  :Smile:  А то слишком уж Вы доверяетесь написанному - и сейчас, и в прошлый раз, о "Керберусе" (а не "Церберусе" - что-то я совсем по детски ошибся с названием тогда): на любую вещь есть по меньшей мере две точки зрения.

А в развитие темы - вот ссылка на статью в НВО, по поводу "Мистралей" - небесспорный, но заслуживающий внимания взгляд:
http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2010-06-11/9_mistral.html
"Мистраль" как камень преткновения
Сделка грозит стать убыточной и в экономическом, и в политическом смысле"

----------


## Полешук



----------


## timsz

Самое интересно, к чему относится "и тем не менее" ;)

Объясните все-таки. Если "Москва" и "Ленинград" такие замечательные, почему на них серия закончилась и корабли такого типа больше не строились несмотря на золотые годы развитого социализма?

ЗЫ Я не спорю, я спрашиваю.

----------


## Морячок

> Если "Москва" и "Ленинград" такие замечательные, почему на них серия закончилась


Дык, 1143 появились, которые обладали (по крайней мере, потенциально) куда как большими возможностями, в сравнении с 1123. Жаль только - КБ Яковлева, верное "заветам Александра Сергеевича", крепко подгадило с Як-38...

----------


## alexvolf

> Дык, 1143 появились, которые обладали (по крайней мере, потенциально) куда как большими возможностями, в сравнении с 1123. Жаль только - КБ Яковлева, верное "заветам Александра Сергеевича", крепко подгадило с Як-38...


 Морячок,рад приветствовать.
Ну без 38 не появился-бы 141,а 38-й не появился бы без 36-го.Путь 
СВВП фактически прокладывали вслепую,а некоторые проблемы вообще
решали эмперическим путем.Все течет -все изменяется. 
Опять же как там не было,но до поры и времени "38-я пилотируемая летающая модель" вызывала у американцев сразу 5 эмоциональных
составляющих,что согласитесь в период холодной войны было не маловажно. Ведь сведения  о том,что по сути Як был "топ-мачтовиком" 
американцы узнали много позже,ну и наконец в тот период по сути Союз во многих случаях применял "карточный блеф" что в самом противостоянии обескураживало противника.Правда затем аналогичный  прием (звездные войны) продемонстрировали американцы,к сожалению 
 пришлось сказать "пас"-на руках и в прикупе были плохие карты-за столом тогда сидели "шулера"... :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

Здравствуйте, Alexvolf - рад снова пообщаться с Вами  :Smile: 
Согласен с Вами во многом, относительно палубных "Як"ов... Но, как говорится - "дорога ложка к обеду, а после - хоть за окно!". Так и с Як-41. 
Вообще, "яковлевское" КБ, по моему - каждый второй самолет умудрялось делать "условно-боевым", начиная с ББ-22...

----------


## Redan

Здравствуйте,ув. форумчане!Отвечаю по теме ветки:

"Мой друг , служащий в одном из ЦНИИ ВМФ, попросил задать этот вопрос на форумах, что-бы услышать мнение неспециалистов по данному вопросу. Идеи можно выдвигать любые, от прямых задач АУГ, до затопления его на входе в Кольский залив в случае визита "дружественных" эскадр."Nazar.стр.1 данной ветки.

Тема-безусловно интересная!У меня батя,будучи офицером, с 1967 по 1974 гг. на Дальнем Востоке на ТУ-16 в 568 ОГМРАП 143-й АД МА ВМФ СССР часто летал в Тихий океан на разведку и условное уничтожение боевых кораблей ВМС США и Японии,в т.ч. и на ав и ауг- "Мидуэй".Поэтому,я могу сказать здесь пару слов по теме этой ветке:

Все авианосцы США (фото,инфа на англ. яз.) с 40-х гг. по наши дни:

http://www.navsource.org/archives/02idx.htm

http://www.navsource.org/

P:S:В советское время ГлавКом ВМФ СССР,адмирал С.Г.Горшков в ЦК КПСС СССР ратовал за создание в ВМФ страны АПЛ,а не АВ.Т.к.-это-дешевле,для ослабшей экономики страны,пережившей горнило ВОВ.Н.С.Хрущев его тогда поддержал.

----------


## Redan

Обои для рабочего стола компьютера-авианосцы:

http://www.artfile.ru/oboi/f.php?f=3494

----------


## Redan

По мне,так лучше,если у РФ будет 50 новых АПЛ различных типов,чем один АВ!США-да,они-океанская держава,им АВ необходимо стратегически иметь,РФ-нет.Посмотрите на карту мира!Но,если у РФ не будет АПЛ-тогда у России не будет и Флота и всего остального!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Глубокоуважаемый Zigzag!
> Ключевые, для понимания Вашей позиции слова: "я читал" - ergo - "имею представление". К сожалению или счастью - но второе вовсе не следует из первого "автоматически" - как это, вероятно, Вам представляется. Для того, чтобы делать выводы на основе чужих свидетельств и/или утверждений - следует их сравнивать, анализировать, отделяя "зерно от плевел" - т.к. в публикуемых нынче "воспоминаниях" (особенно флотских - сказываются традиции "травли на баке"  ) пресловутых "баек" явный переизбыток. Это я Вам как непосредственный участник "поисковых операций" говорю. И "грандиозный" вид они приобретали, главным образом, лишь при присутствии на борту многозвездных адмиралов-маршалов. Для которых, в общем-то - реальный результат поиска ПЛ был малоинтересен - в крайнем случае устраивался учебно-боевой спектакль с участием ПЛ "условного противника" с безусловным её обнаружением и поражением. А реальная противолодочная операция - штука "скукотная" и неэффектная (не путать с неэффективной!), зато вполне результативная... Ловили мы НАТОвские ПЛ регулярно - вообще, при грамотно организованной противолодочной обороне соединения, ПЛ противника ОЧЕНЬ сложно прорваться в ордер незамеченной. 
> Так что - советую Вам уподобиться Декарту: Dubito - ergo cogito, cogito - ergo sum  А то слишком уж Вы доверяетесь написанному - и сейчас, и в прошлый раз, о "Керберусе" (а не "Церберусе" - что-то я совсем по детски ошибся с названием тогда): на любую вещь есть по меньшей мере две точки зрения.
> 
> А в развитие темы - вот ссылка на статью в НВО, по поводу "Мистралей" - небесспорный, но заслуживающий внимания взгляд:
> http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2010-06-11/9_mistral.html
> "Мистраль" как камень преткновения
> Сделка грозит стать убыточной и в экономическом, и в политическом смысле"


Приветствую Вас Морячок!С большим уважением отношусь к людям которые служили Родине и ваше мнение для меня очень авторитетно,хоть я и не всегда и во всем с вами согласен.По большей части вы правы и мне не с чем спорить,просто хочу внести ясность-похоже я не так выразился,поисковые операции были эффективны,но прочитав не один материал о ВМФ СССР,считаю ,что в целом наша ПЛ оборона все же не дотягивала до амерской,у нас все походило на аврал и без системность,хотя им(США)было легче поджидать нас на выходе из ппб,у них и баз было больше и авиация висела и АВ и союзники...и тд.И вообще я редко сомневаюсь в своем анализе;),но "проколы"быстро забываю)- homines dum docent, discunt :Rolleyes: 
P.S.не читайте НВО!!!архи гнусная газетенка!!хотя я и прочел статью и считаю,что закон ни когда нарушать нельзя,но тут явно "за уши автор тянул"материал, не думаю что так все грубо.Но даже если и грубо нарушили(подонки!)сделка эта важна и выгодна.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Уважаемые Полешук,за ссылку спасибо!,но хочу поделится с вами радостью-МК я выписываю с 2002 года,а все что не выписал-"украл"из сети :Tongue:

----------


## Полешук

> Уважаемые Полешук,за ссылку спасибо!,но хочу поделится с вами радостью-МК я выписываю с 2002 года,а все что не выписал-"украл"из сети


Тогда странно...

----------


## ZIGZAG

ни чего странного,я как вы не буду выбирать из контекста выгодные мне предложения и абзацы,что бы показать какой 1123 хороший или плохой.Чего вы не вставили ни чего про его мореходность или про прекрасный быт или про операцию в Суэцком канале?

----------


## Полешук

> ни чего странного,я как вы не буду выбирать из контекста выгодные мне предложения и абзацы,что бы показать какой 1123 хороший или плохой.Чего вы не вставили ни чего про его мореходность или про прекрасный быт или про операцию в Суэцком канале?


Уф.
Как всегда - мелочные придирки и притягивание за уши. Это спецом для вас было :Tongue: .

Имеющий ссылки - да увидит....(с).

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Уф.
> Как всегда - мелочные придирки и притягивание за уши. Это спецом для вас было.
> 
> Имеющий ссылки - да увидит....(с).


угу,я жутко мелочный и занудливый тип :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> Проблем у нее было "выше крыши", в результате, несмотря на офигительные затраты


Уважаемый PPV, а о какой нашей машине нельзя  сказать данных слов? Чем меньше у неё общего с более ранними конструкциями тем вернее они.

Вопрос ко всем: почему именно яковлевское КБ получает больше всех негатива? Лучше было бы если страна встретила ВОВ имея лагги, миги и кучку несерийных(якобы серийных) машин с как бы имеющимся потенциалом, в первую очередь поликарповских машин? Как посмотрешь их ТТХ, так одни уберсамолеты, толька движки у них то м-71, то м-107, тоже как бы имеющие потенциал движки, первый только к осени 42-ого с горем пополам прошёл 100-часовые испытания, а второй только к 44-ому довели до ума. Или не нужны были стране первые реактивные спарки?

Возвращаясь к теме наших авианосцев и их самолетов, во-первых, обьясните мне, пожалуйста, внятно, не используя аргумент "это круто", необходимость наличия в составе ВМС СССР образца 70-80-х годов ударных(!) авианосцев, по которым большинство присутствующих плачут. В моём понимании это дорогая игрушка мирного времени, необходимая для проЖектирования своей силы на слабые в военном отношении  государства, имеющая сомнительную боевую устойчивость в рамках полновесного военного конфликта. ПКР авиационного базирования успешно доказали свою эффективность в ходе фолклендской войны, поэтому мне тяжело представить, что в случаи локального неядерного конфликта в Европе или, например, конфликта с Турцией наличие у нас ударных авианосцев, даже если бы они имели(о, чудо!) самолеты аналогичные скайхокам и фантомам, сыграло бы сколько-нибудь значительную роль, так же как и наличие ударных авианосцев у противника. В случае глобального неядерного конфликта, использование в составе соединений, действующих на океанских коммуникациях, кораблей подобных "Кузнецову", которые в рамках своего водоизмещения эффективно решали бы задачи ПЛО и ПВО этих соединений представляется более разумным вложением средств страны в свою обороноспособность, если использовать современные стоимости, то можно сказать, что штатовский "Рейган" в 2-2.5 раза дороже модернизированного "Горшкова" без учета стоимости авиакрыла и стоимости жизненного цикла, при этом если правильно помню, то были утверждения, что на конечную стоимость "Горшкова" можно было построить аналогичный корабль с нуля.

Во-вторых, как можно ставить создание Як-38 в вину КБ? Может быть у нас были созданы мощные паровые катапульты чтоб использовать самолеты традиционной схемы? Может быть мы за пятилетку могли создать аналог "Пегаса" с тягой в 10т чтоб получить большую надежность и оснастить свой СВВП БРЛС? В то время даже европейцы считали возможным создание СВВП с максималымой скоростью в 2 Маха, а где они эти СВВП? Без 36-ого и 38-ого не было бы у нас никакой корабельной авиации, кроме вертолетов...

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## kfmut

Класс! Очень внятная аргументацию! Прям даже сама себе не противоречит! Вспоминайте те берега куда приходили ваши "черные корабли смерти" и ответьте на данный вопрос ещё разок Военная авиация в "новом облике" ВС РФ Непотопляемых гигантов был вагон и маленькая тележка ;-)

----------


## Nazar

> Наверное сколько будет существовать авианосец,столько и будут его называть(иметь в виду)"колоссом на глиненых ногах"и дорогой игрушкой,а они все будут приходить к вашему берегу неожиданно и утюжить


Приведите пожалуйста, хоть один пример, когда американские авианосцы подходили к берегам страны, имеющей хоть какие-то боле-менее серьезные средства противодействия АУГ ( МРА, ПЛ, ракетные крейсера ) и кого-то там утюжили? 
Помнится Япония, до определенного момента, с определенной долей успеха утюжила американский флот и в том числе авианосный, ровно как и английский авианосный флот, потом правда чаша весов на другую сторону перевалилась. 
Про безнаказанные хождения АУГ у берегов Кореи и Вьетнама, а так-же действия авиации ВМФ в Ираке, Афганистане и Югославии, вспоминать не нужно, уровень не тот.

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Kfmut,
мне кажется, Вы чрезмерно категоричны в своих утверждениях  :Smile: 
Давайте разберемся по порядку.




> почему именно яковлевское КБ получает больше всех негатива?


Если Вы внимательно перечитаете написанное выше, то убедитесь, что А.Н.Туполеву "досталось" побольше (по крайней мере, от коллеги Alexvolf'a  :Smile: ). А что касается "яковлевского" КБ, то речь шла о двух конкретных самолетах - Як-28 и Як-38. 
а) Как Вы полагаете - является ли нормальной ситуация, когда при попытке подвеса 50% боевой нагрузки самолет "трещал по швам" вплоть до деформации фюзеляжа? А для подвески авиабомб самолет приходилось "приподнимать домкратом" - иначе бомба просто не помещалась в бомбоотсек?? - это Як-28И.
б) Як-38. Вам известны значения боевой нагрузки и радиуса действия этих самолетов? - Вы полагаете - с такими характеристиками это боевой самолет? или это "действующая модель самолета в натуральную величину"?
Вообще - на мой взгляд - мнение об "ублюдочности" советских ТАКР на 90% проистекало от неполноценности их авиационного вооружения. Попробуйте мысленно "вооружить" их "Харриерами". Согласитесь - совсем иная картина получается! Правда - заодно бы не грех заменить котлы, построить полноценные пункты базирования... Но сейчас речь о палубной авиации. 




> обьясните мне /.../ необходимость наличия в составе ВМС СССР образца 70-80-х годов ударных(!) авианосцев


Еще в начале 70-х годов американцы переклассифицировали свои ударные (CVA/CVAN) авианосцы в многоцелевые (CV/CVN). К тому времени действительно, АВ стали многоцелевыми кораблями, способными равно эффективно вести противолодочную борьбу, наносить удары по береговым объектам, обеспечивать авиационной поддержкой конвойные операции, атаковать корабельные группировки противника. 
Поэтому, задачами для советских АВ могло стать следующее:
а) Прикрытие районов развертывания ПЛАРБ в Баренцевом море, Северной Атлантике, в районах Камчатки и Курил. 
б) Придание боевой устойчивости соединениям "в дальнем походе" - в первую очередь, Средиземноморской эскадре.
В случае обострения политической ситуации - АВУГ могли быть эффективными "зонтиками" для развертывания ПЛ у побережья противника. Попробуйте-ка представить "прикрытие" АВ лодкам 69й бригады, участвовавшими в "Операции "Анадырь"? 




> ПКР авиационного базирования успешно доказали свою эффективность в ходе фолклендской войны


Да? - вот странно: англичане сделали из уроков той войны совсем иной вывод - а именно, о необходимости наличия в составе флота хотя бы легких АВ. Вы почитайте о планах "экономии" на флоте, которые предполагались в Великобритании перед Фолклендской войной - предполагалось держать в составе флота только один АВ, второй в резерве, третий - продать... И не надо видеть в ПКР этакое "вундерваффе": поражающая способность ракеты сильно зависит от цели, в которую она попадает. Да, HMS Sheffild затонул после поражения ПКР "Экзосет". Но USS Stark, после поражения точно такой же AM-39 с иракского "Миража" - уцелел и позднее был восстановлен. О чём это говорит? - да, собственно, ни о чём: подавляющее большинство кораблей, погибших при Фолклендах, было поражено авиабомбами времен 2МВ. При этом - едва ли не каждая вторая из них не взрывалась при попадании в цель. Однако, так вольготно "Фуэрса Аэра Аргентина" могла себя чувствовать лишь до появления в зоне конфликта "Инвинсибла" и "Гермеса"...

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще - на мой взгляд - мнение об "ублюдочности" советских ТАКР на 90% проистекало от неполноценности их авиационного вооружения.


Верно, только основным вооружением наших ТАКР, было далеко не авиационное.

----------


## Морячок

> основным вооружением наших ТАКР, было далеко не авиационное.


дык - поди, разбери сейчас что было первично - курица или яйцо. То ли "граниты" ставили оттого, что понимали - на Як-38 надежды нет, то ли приняли на вооружение Як-38, потому что основным вооружением были "Граниты"...

PS - не Граниты. "Базальты". Прошу пардону - запамятовал уже  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> дык - поди, разбери сейчас что было первично - курица или яйцо. То ли "граниты" ставили оттого, что понимали - на Як-38 надежды нет, то ли приняли на вооружение Як-38, потому что основным вооружением были "Граниты"...


Ну вроде всегда считалось, что Як-38 был средством оборонительным, а не ударным. Другой вопрос, что средство было хиленькое.

----------


## Морячок

Сдается - "оборонительным" его назначили оттого, что понимали: ударное средство из него может быть разве что в качестве камикадзе  :Biggrin: 
На самом деле, никаким "средством" он не был - ни наступательным, ни оборонительным. Разве что - психологическим, да и то лишь первое время...

----------


## Полешук

> Сдается - "оборонительным" его назначили оттого, что понимали: ударное средство из него может быть разве что в качестве камикадзе 
> На самом деле, никаким "средством" он не был - ни наступательным, ни оборонительным. Разве что - психологическим, да и то лишь первое время...


Харриер, ЕМНИП, при вертикальном взлете то же не большим летуном был, но в  этом плане его характеристики сильно улучшал укороченный взлет с трамплина. Ну и, конечно, БРЛС на "Си Харриере" то же большой плюс.

И хотя история не терпит сослогательных наклонений, но оснащение кораблей пр. 1143 (1143.4)  Як-141 и Ка-31 уже б изменило отношения к этим кораблям в лучшую сторону.

----------


## kfmut



----------


## Холостяк

Командование Военно-морского флота РФ изучает возможность покупки недостроенного на Украине ракетного крейсера «Украина» (проект 1164, бывший «Адмирал Лобов»), сообщил РИА Новости в субботу главнокомандующий ВМФ РФ адмирал Владимир Высоцкий....
http://news.mail.ru/politics/4026545/
Вот так то...
Я думаю, что если б была возможность, то и вернули "Варяг"... А вообще то, что продали его - полные козлы....

----------


## Redan

Любой АВ-легко уязвим.Одно точечное ракетно-торпедо-бомбовое попадание в его боевую (ходовую) рубку и он теряет управление.Такой же удар в его ходовую часть,под винты и киль-аналогично!Попадание ракеты,бомбы или торпеды на палубу-ни один ЛА не сможет произвести посадку на АВ или взлет с него.Чем больше шкаф-тем громче он падает!АВ теряет свою функциональность в любой шторм-при значительной килевой или бортовой качке ни один ЛА не сможет совершить нормальный взлет или посадку на его палубу.АВ-легко обнаруживаются РЛС,в отличие от АПЛ,которые действуют скрытно под водой.Строительство же и обслуживание только одного АВ обходится госказне в колоссальную сумму.Даже Н.С.Хрущев в свое время сказал:"Если мы построим только один авианосец-мы загубим все сельское хозяйство в стране!"Строительство же и обслуживание АПЛ значительно дешевле!Лозунг подводников-атомников очень прост:корабли делятся на два вида-подводные лодки и мишени.Для РФ-строительство новых АПЛ-наилучший вариант,чем создание даже одного АВ!На Индию здесь внимания обращать не стоит-она окружена вокруг себя с моря островными государствами,не имеющими мощных ВС,поэтому Индии в своем регионе АВ иметь,как психологическое оружие,нужно.

----------


## Nazar

> Любой АВ-легко уязвим.Одно точечное ракетно-торпедо-бомбовое попадание в его боевую (ходовую) рубку и он теряет управление..


Вы говоря о легкой уязвимости АВ, какое гос-во имеете в виду? Давайте от обратного пойдем, серьезный авианосный флот имеет только одно гос-во, назовите мне гос-во, которое сегодня может нанести по нему, описанные Вами, ракетно-торпедо-бомбовые удары?
Может быть в лучшие годы СССР у нас были силы и средства, позволяющие *гарантированно* бороться с АУГ, если мы его не всегда *гарантированно* обнаруживали.
АУГ средство хорошее, полезное и нужное, но под силу оно богатому, серьезному, не проворовавшемуся государству, которым как мне кажется, нынешняя Рассея не является. А хотелось бы. :Frown:

----------


## Redan

Nazar,все правильно!Что касается легкой уязвимости АВ-это можно отнести к любому АВ,который сейчас находится на вооружение любой страны мира.Любой АВ уязвим не только с воздуха,с моря,с земли,но и из под воды.АПЛ,кроме РФ,США,Франции и Великобритании имеют еще и Китай,и Индия,а дизельные ПЛ,оснащенные ракетным оружием есть и у многих других стран мира.Кроме всего этого,любой АВ,впрочем,как и любой корабль или судно,уязвим в любом порту,на рейде,в базе,гаване,бухте-грамотная атака (хорошо тайно спланированная секретная операция) подводных диверсантов и вуаля!Мировая военная история знает уже это:итальянские боевые пловцы МАС князя Боргези на Средиземном море в годы Второй мировой войны потопили пару крупных английских боевых кораблей.Считают,что они же потопили потом в Севастополе и "Новороссийск",но официально это не доказано.

Что касается прошлого,скажем так,советских времен,то есть отличный справочник:"Военно-морские силы иностранных государств."М.,Воениздат,1988 г.,под редакцией вице-адмирала ВМФ СССР И.К.Хурса,зам.нач.ГШ ВМФ СССР по разведке в 1978-1987 гг.Могу похвастаться-имею его дома,а вот в инете пока его не встречал,к сожалению.)))

----------


## Nazar

Да вот он, лежит себе спокойненько.

http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/171459

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Kfmut,
полагаю - рвать на себе предметы обмундирования (т.е. тельняшку) не стОит в любом случае, а уж по этому поводу - и подавно  :Smile:  . Достаточно перебраться в соседнюю ветку, куда уважаемый Nazar "отправил" обсуждение Як-28 и продолжить там выяснения очень (по крайней мере, для меня) любопытных подробностей - каким образом самолет, официально не принятый на вооружение, серийно выпускался сотнями штук и де-факто составлял весьма приличный процент от парка боевых самолетов ВВС СССР.   

Теперь "о теме".
Насколько верно я Вас понял - вы предлагаете обсудить два вопроса:
- сравнить ЛТХ Як-38/38М с BAE Sea Harrier FRS1
- подробнее рассмотреть концепцию /гипотетического/ применения АВ в составе ВМФ СССР.

Давайте пока Як-38 обсудим: я "на востоке" сейчас, тут уже далеко заполночь. Попытаюсь завтра дописать "второй том" :Smile: 

Покопавшись в Инете, я с некоторым замешательством обнаружил, что достоверных данных о ЛТХ Як-38 практически-то и нет... Даже сайт КБ Яковлева отличается удивительной скромностью - http://www.yak.ru/ENG/FIRM/HISTMOD/yak-38.php 
Но о нём чуть позднее, хорошо?

Немногим лучше дело обстоит с его британским "визави", на который даже страничка "Википедии" содержит ссылок больше, чем иная диссертация: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAE_Sea_Harrier . 
# Maximum speed: 635 knots (735 mph, 1182 km/h)
# Combat radius: 540 nmi (620 mi, 1,000 km)
# Ferry range: 1,740 nmi (2,000 mi, 3,600 km)
# Guns: 2х30 mm (1.18 in) ADEN cannon pods under the fuselage,with 100 rounds per cannon
# Hardpoints: 4 х under-wing pylon stations holding up to 5,000 lb (2,268 kg) of payload
Не слишком понятно, впрочем - входит ли вес пушек в общую полезную нагрузку. Предположим, что входит.

НО! нет ясности ни в том, с какой нагрузкой обеспечивается этот "combat radius", ни в каком режиме взлета - VTOL? STOL? - самолет таскает 5 килофунтов.

Чуть больше полезной информации можно отыскать на 
http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/aircraft...ea-harrier.htm : 
Combat Radius 400 nm (460 mls, 741 km) on hi-hi-hi interception mission with 4 AAMs, 300 nm (345 mls, 556 km) on hi-lo-hi attack mission. 
Armament: Underfuselage mounts for two 30-mm ADEN cannon in pods with 150 rpg, one centreline and four underwing hardpoints for up to 8000 lb (3628 kg) for STO and 5000 lb (2268) for VTO.

Невязка с боезапасом снарядов, но хотя бы с полезной нагрузкой при разных режимах старта разобрались. Не обладая телепатическими способностями - затрудняюсь понять при какой нагрузке "Си Харриер" способен выполнять ударную миссию в радиусе 556 км, но вот в режиме перехватчика (741 км) прикинуть можно. Примем, для простоты, что истребитель вооружен 4-мя ракетами Sidewinder AIM-9 "Lima" 4 x Weight 190 lb (86 kg) = 344 kg.  
Примем за исходные? может быть, кто-то подкинет недостающие данные?

А вот с Як-38 ситуация хуже. Конкретики очень мало, будто авторы "стесняются" показать данные "советского "харриера". Либо - откровенная "залепуха", как в прошлогодней "Авиаколлекции" 7/09, где "на голубом глазу" доказывается полное превосходство Як-38 над забугорным супостатом. Одно только утверждение о "полезной нагрузке" Як'а равной 4.6 тоннам чего стоит... Оно конечно, если включать в эту величину топливо, то конечно. Но почему, в такое разе, у "Харриера" автор считает только вес вооружения, а? Оно конечно - "...и рентген у нас изобрели в 16м веке!" - но не 50е годы на дворе же, чтобы ТАК доказывать "советское - значит отличное!"?

Чтобы не путаться с цифрах, которые кочуют по справочникам, предлагаю, для начала, "послушать" мнение пилотов, летавших на Як-38: 
http://vtol.boom.ru/mat/zabit.html
http://www.forum-avia.ru/forum/0/3/3...860403_1.shtml

И весьма неприглядная картина вырисовывается: какие бы тонны и километры в справочниках не красовались - одни прозвища 38-го, данные ему пилотами, чего стоят: "Самолет обороны топа мачты", 
"Голубь мира"... Не знаю, насколько можно доверять такому утверждению (но, вероятно, всё таки можно - иначе бы его автора "поправили" бы сослуживцы) - Як-38 мог нести либо ракеты, либо аппаратуру для их наведения. Режим взлет-посадка "съедал" до половину авиатоплива. Боевой радиус действия в тропиках, при вертикальном взлете, составлял 20 (двадцать!) километров, и лишь короткий разбег позволял летать на 180-200... А чего стоит гидросистема, работавшая на авиатопливе, т.е. керосине??? 

Что-то сравнительно сносное стало "прорисовываться" на 38М, хотя и его пилоты не сильно жаловали, судя по отзывам: более мощные двигатели пропорционально больше стали "жечь" топливо, так что боевой радиус остался таким же ничтожным. В прессе упоминаются опыты с посадками Як-38 на гражданские контейнеровозы, причем утверждается, будто бы отрабатывалась возможность использования гражданских судов в качестве "плавучих аэродромов подскока" в случае войны - для компенсации малого радиуса действия палубных самолетов. Большего бреда мне читать прежде не доводилось: безоружные пароходы "на полдороге" от "Киева" до цели были бы немедленно потоплены противником.   

Вы прочитайте ветку на forum-avia до конца. Весьма познавательно (несмотря на ругань, в которую впали участники на последних страницах). Весьма любопытным является мнение представителя КБ Яковлева, принявшим участие в дискуссии - который утверждает, что-де, Як-38 и не рассматривался в качестве полноценной боевой единицы (sic!), а был эдаким "переходным этапом к настоящему боевому СВВП"... 

PS а мы с уважаемым Nazar'ом "прокололись": не истребитель Як-38, а "штурмовик", следовательно это не "оборонительное", а вполне даже "наступательное" вооружение советских АВ... Будете смеяться - но, получается так.

----------


## Морячок

> точечное ракетно-*торпедо*-бомбовое попадание в его боевую (ходовую) рубку


ТОРПЕДОЙ в ХОДОВУЮ рубку?!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> PS а мы с уважаемым Nazar'ом "прокололись": не истребитель Як-38, а "штурмовик", следовательно это не "оборонительное", а вполне даже "наступательное" вооружение советских АВ... Будете смеяться - но, получается так.


Не, ну то что это истребитель, я никогда и не говорил. :Wink: Вообще, в градации типов МА, он шел ни как истребительная авиация и не как штурмовая, он шел отдельным типом как корабельная авиация. А вот тот-же самый Су-33, идет как истребительная авиация. В принципе, насколько мне известно из общения с некоторыми летчиками с Як-38 (еще когда я в Североморске жил ) основная его работа должна была распространяться на штурмовку кораблей противника, которые в свою очередь должны были не допустить выход крейсера на дальность ракетного пуска. Так что оружие вполне оборонительное, если посмотреть на него с этой стороны.

----------


## Nazar

> Не, ну то что это истребитель, я никогда и не говорил.Вообще, в градации типов МА, он шел ни как истребительная авиация и не как штурмовая, он шел отдельным типом как корабельная авиация. А вот тот-же самый Су-33, идет как истребительная авиация. В принципе, насколько мне известно из общения с некоторыми летчиками с Як-38 (еще когда я в Североморске жил ) основная его работа должна была распространяться на штурмовку кораблей противника, которые в свою очередь должны были не допустить выход крейсера на дальность ракетного пуска. Так что оружие вполне оборонительное, если посмотреть на него с этой стороны.


Информации по нему действительно не много, у меня есть информация по всем авиационным происшествиям и катастрофам этого самолета.

----------


## Морячок

> которые в свою очередь должны были не допустить выход крейсера на дальность ракетного пуска


Дык, э... ПКР на "Киевах" имели радиус действия 500 км, а Як-38 летал только на 200. И Х-23 на 10 км. всего-то "пулял". 
Я же говорю - самолет получился "ни в борщ, ни в Красную Армию": что только ему в назначение не придумывали, чтобы оправдать его существование...




> у меня есть информация по всем авиационным происшествиям и катастрофам этого самолета.


Выкладывайте!  :Smile: 
Кстати - Раевский утверждает, что "из постоянного состава нашего полка (311 ОКШАП ТОФ) за 10 лет катапультировались не менее 30 %."

----------


## Nazar

> Дык, э... ПКР на "Киевах" имели радиус действия 500 км, а Як-38 летал только на 200. И Х-23 на 10 км. всего-то "пулял". 
> Я же говорю - самолет получился "ни в борщ, ни в Красную Армию": что только ему в назначение не придумывали, чтобы оправдать его существование...


Вот в том то и оно, что планировался он с одними характеристиками, а получился и на корабль сел с совершенно другими, но видимо к тому времени поняли необходимость развивать эту тему и оставив его на палубе, сразу ( даже на год раньше ) начали работу над проектированием Як-141.

----------


## Морячок

> что планировался он с одними характеристиками


"Планировались" сразу ТРИ версии СВВП - штурмовик, учебно-боевой двухместный и ...сверхзвуковой перехватчик! ну, а уж что вышло - то вышло...

----------


## Redan

*Морячок:ТОРПЕДОЙ в ХОДОВУЮ рубку?!!!*

Фильм "Торпедоносцы" о МА СФ смотрели?!...Понятно,что в РФ-сейчас нет той авиации-МТА или МРА,но,где-нибудь в Азии или Африки-это оружие использовать могут (торпеды или ракеты;оно у них,100% есть,как и способы их доставки-списанный в СССР АН-2 или АН-12:подвесят торпеду и полетят за плитку шоколада от какого-нибудь "неизвестного белого торговца черным деревом Себастьяна Перейро").)))

А современные торпеды,находящиеся на вооружение современных АПЛ могут поражать любую надводную цель из под воды-торпеда или ракета могут,после выхода из ТА или ракетной шахты идти под водой,а потом-выходя из воды,лететь по воздуху,и поражать нужную цель,например палубу или боевую рубку АВ.

P:S:Что касается флотского вооружения,то вот книга:"Корабельное оружие".,М.,ДОСААФ СССР,1984 г.,вице-адмирал В.А.Сычев.

----------


## kfmut

> - сравнить ЛТХ Як-38/38М с BAE Sea
> Harrier FRS1
> - подробнее рассмотреть
> концепцию /гипотетического/
> применения АВ в составе ВМФ СССР


По второму предложению - было бы интересно, но нужны некие разумные ограничения как по составу авиакрыла, так и по концепции использования, например, для участия в "судном дне" они не нужны :-)
По первому предложению - вопрос только в том насколько 38-ый был хуже своего соперника, а в отсутствии нормальных документов(РЛЭ), СТОИТ ЛИ начинать? Потому что приведенные цифры по боевому радиусу "Харриера", на первый взгляд, не хуже аналогичных показателей для самолетов классической схемы 60-70х годов...

ЗЫ по остальному, если можно, чуть позже, потому что тут уже тоже ночь :-)

----------


## Nazar

> Потому что приведенные цифры по боевому радиусу "Харриера", на первый взгляд, не хуже аналогичных показателей для самолетов классической схемы 60-70х годов...


Примерно в полтора раза меньше.

----------


## Chizh

По поводу Як-38 и Харриера год назад на сухом копья ломали.
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...t=57561&page=2

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу Як-38 и Харриера год назад на сухом копья ломали.


Очень интересно, а откуда Вы взяли цифру 125 ЛП у Як-38?
Вот допустим официальная цифра гласит, что за весь период эксплуатации Як-38, у него было 30 авиационных происшествий, из них 9 катастроф и 21 авария.
Опишите еще 95.
И о каких *первых* авариях Як-141 Вы говорите? Причины падения его на палубу знаете? Официальное заключение комиссии по расследованию ЛП, на руках имеете?

----------


## Nazar

*Chizh*

Только когда свою цифирь обосновывать будете, не забудьте привести какой-нибудь документ, хотя-бы дспшный. Я о этих 30 ЛП, такую бумагу привести могу.

----------


## Nazar

*Chizh*

Я понял откуда у Вас такая цифира вышла, поделив весь налет на количество ЛП, Вы его к 100т.ч привели. Очень грамотный подход, особенно как Вы его там выдали :Biggrin: 
Так даже при этом подсчеты Вы ошиблись, ибо видимо данных правильных не имели.
Общий налет Як-38 за 14 лет, составил 29425ч, итого выходит одно ЛП на тысячу часов, или 100 ЛП на 100000 часов, но может в этой цифре стоит учитывать количество летающих бортов, наработку на отказ, временной период и так далее? Вы же тупо все взяли и поделили, здорово. :Wink:

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## Chizh

> *Chizh*
> 
> Я понял откуда у Вас такая цифира вышла, поделив весь налет на количество ЛП, Вы его к 100т.ч привели. Очень грамотный подход, особенно как Вы его там выдали


А что в этой методике не верно? Поясните?




> Так даже при этом подсчеты Вы ошиблись, ибо видимо данных правильных не имели.
> Общий налет Як-38 за 14 лет, составил 29425ч, итого выходит одно ЛП на тысячу часов, или 100 ЛП на 100000 часов, но может в этой цифре стоит учитывать количество летающих бортов, наработку на отказ, временной период и так далее? Вы же тупо все взяли и поделили, здорово.


ЛП есть ЛП. При чем здесь количество летающих бортов или наработка на отказ?
Причины ЛП это уже второй вопрос после статистики.

----------


## kfmut

> Примерно в полтора раза меньше.


Каюсь: глянул первое что пришло на ум, им был "этандар 4" на айрворе :-)

2ZIGZAG
я в очередной раз из Вашего поста ничего не понял, может как-нибудь донесете до меня свои соображения в более понятной форме хотя бы с учетом того, что было написано после цитируемого сообщения. Хотя нужно ли Вам моё мнение по данной теме?

------------------------------------
ЗЫ оле ГАНА!!

----------


## Nazar

> А что в этой методике не верно? Поясните?


Именно то, что не учтены очень многие параметры, в том числе и те о которых я сказал.




> ЛП есть ЛП. .


Действительно ЛП есть ЛП, у 230 Як-38 их было 30 на 30000 часов. 




> Причины ЛП это уже второй вопрос после статистики.


Ну кто-же спорит :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Именно то, что не учтены очень многие параметры, в том числе и те о которых я сказал.
> 
> 
> 
> Действительно ЛП есть ЛП, у 230 Як-38 их было 30 на 30000 часов. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну кто-же спорит


Хорошо.
По ТОФу, если верить цифрам Сивуча, получается 125 ЛП на 100000.
А в общем, вероятно 100 ЛП на 100000 часов.

Что в прочем "расстановку сил" не меняет. Самолет был чрезвычайно аварийный, что и доказывалось.

----------


## Nazar

> Что в прочем "расстановку сил" не меняет. Самолет был чрезвычайно аварийный, что и доказывалось.


Да с этим я согласен, я ведь этого и не отрицаю. Кстати могу привести статистику ЛП по всем трем флотам и ЧЦП.
ТОФ - 16 ЛП из них 4 катастрофы
СФ - 8 ЛП, из них 3 катастрофы
ЧЦП - 6 ЛП, из них 2 катастрофы.

Еще один вроде в Афгане потеряли, но эта потеря не попадает под ЛП.

И все-таки статистика конечно статистикой, но и причины ( предпосылки ) этих ЛП упускать из вида нельзя.

----------


## ZIGZAG

[QUOTE=kfmut;60747]Каюсь: глянул первое что пришло на ум, им был "этандар 4" на айрворе :-)

2ZIGZAG
я в очередной раз из Вашего поста ничего не понял, может как-нибудь донесете до меня свои соображения в более понятной форме хотя бы с учетом того, что было написано после цитируемого сообщения. Хотя нужно ли Вам моё мнение по данной теме?
Нужно!и мнение всех!....ну почти всех...Мое мнение простое-АВ очень сложная "цель" даже для ВС СССР,даже в самые сильные годы.И если в мирное время наши подводники и летчики буквально над/под АВ "тусили,то это не говорит о том,что в военное время они так же легко это сделают.А утверждать,что АВ нужен только там где банановые армии-значит считать большинство ГШ мира дураками.
P.S.краткость сестра таланта-это не про меня ,простите.

----------


## Chizh

> Да с этим я согласен, я ведь этого и не отрицаю. Кстати могу привести статистику ЛП по всем трем флотам и ЧЦП.
> ТОФ - 16 ЛП из них 4 катастрофы
> СФ - 8 ЛП, из них 3 катастрофы
> ЧЦП - 6 ЛП, из них 2 катастрофы.


А налет по флотам можете сказать?

----------


## Nazar

> А налет по флотам можете сказать?


К сожалению таких данных у меня нет, есть только общий налет, строевых самолетов.

Могу привести хронологию и описание всех ЛП данного типа, если это нужно, то надо заводить отдельную тему.
Примерно в таком виде

----------


## Морячок

> По поводу Як-38 и Харриера год назад на сухом копья ломали.
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...t=57561&page=2


Спасибо за ссылку! оказывается, "копья давно поломаны до нас"  :Smile: 
Несколько сумбурная дискуссия там, правда - временами не понять, о чем речь: то ли сравниваются Як-38 и Harrier, то ли доказывается, что F-35 "слизан" с яковлевских машин... По существу - сравнительно немного полезного материала, "кусками" в горе пустой породы. Ну и "рентгенологи" раздражают, конечно.

Да, кстати! выяснил там - ху из mr. Abidin (автор той, вскользь упомянутой мною выше работы по Як-38). Откровенно говоря - я в шоке. Но, с другой стороны - многое объясняет в судьбе самолетов КБ Яковлева: если ведущий конструктор КБ не гнушается "эквилибристикой данных", сравнивая "своё" изделие и его конкурента... становятся понятны причины "зияющих высот" по результатам деятельности фирмы в послевоенные годы. Читателям-то, да и заказчикам из МО "навешать на уши" можно, но самолеты от этого летать лучше не станут же...

----------


## Вовчек

Тем более по Harrier, уже многое есть в открытом доступе.
Есть с чем сравнивать.

----------


## Chizh

> К сожалению таких данных у меня нет, есть только общий налет, строевых самолетов.
> 
> Могу привести хронологию и описание всех ЛП данного типа, если это нужно, то надо заводить отдельную тему.
> Примерно в таком виде


Спасибо.
Примерно в таком виде инфа по ЛП уже есть.

----------


## kfmut

> Тем более по Harrier, уже многое есть в открытом доступе.
> Есть с чем сравнивать.


А можно привести ссылки на это "много чего"? я сегодня потратил часа три чтоб найти условия при которых были получены цифры по дальности/нагрузке, приведенные Морячком, что-либо толковое есть только по av-8b на globalsecurity.org, там, что интересно, радиус для миссии по перехвату дан с двумя ПТБ, а для ударной миссии указан разбег больше 300 метров :-) Ну и буржуи барыжат буквально на всём, включая электронные версии РЛЭ... Данные по Пегасу вообще подробностью не радуют :-(

----------


## kfmut

Апологеты классических авианосцев, видимо, все "сдулись"? :-D

----------


## Nazar

> Апологеты классических авианосцев, видимо, все "сдулись"? :-D


Ну почему, несмотря на всю кажущуюся их уязвимость, бесполезность и так далее, лично я считаю, АУГ - неотъемлемой частью, любого *серьезного и современного* океанского флота.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну почему, несмотря на всю кажущуюся их уязвимость, бесполезность и так далее, лично я считаю, АУГ - неотъемлемой частью, любого *серьезного и современного* океанского флота.


 Полностью разделяю мнение Nazara. 
Относительно сомневающихся в данном вопросе  участников форума(особенно тех кто присоединился к этой теме в последнее время) посоветовал-бы перечитать всю тему с первой страницы

----------


## Морячок

> Апологеты классических авианосцев, видимо, все "сдулись"? :-D


Отнюдь...  :Smile: 
Просто - в силу загруженности писать "глобальные" вещи могу только по выходным.

----------


## kfmut

> АУГ - неотъемлемая часть любого *серьезного и современного ОКЕАНСКОГО флота.*


Золотые слова! Я бы их "в рамочку" на каждой странице данного топика закрепил! :-) Если вы говорите о современной России, есть одно большое НО: т.к. после распада Союза наши внешнеполитические интересы сузились до обеспечения непрерывной поставки углеводородов в Европу с новогодним шоу "Украина, плати за газ!", то скажите мне зачем такой стране нужен современный океанский флот? Казалось бы столько возможностей в современном мире: исторические партнеры(если хотите саттелиты) на Ближнем Востоке и в Африке, проблемы в Средней Азии,  старо-новые друзья Индия и Ко, даже дядька Уго в Южной Америке. Просто нужно отнестись серьезно к оборонному контракту, выступить миротворческой силой или активно развивать  сотрудничество в военной сфере и за её предалами,  но нам этого "не  надоть", мы же "могучая воля, великая слава ... на все времена"! Что-то меня на политику потянуло :-(, но без неё в этой теме, видимо, никак...

----------


## Nazar

К осознанию того, что океанский флот необходим, рано или поздно я думаю дойдут и готовить кадры, которые будут его возрождать, или строить заного нужно уже сейчас, в том числе и людей которые будут его эксплуатировать, в том числе и летчиков, подготовка которых требует длительного времени.

----------


## alexvolf

> Золотые слова! Я бы их "в рамочку" на каждой странице данного топика закрепил! :-) Если вы говорите о современной России, есть одно большое НО: т.к. после распада Союза наши внешнеполитические интересы сузились до обеспечения непрерывной поставки углеводородов в Европу с новогодним шоу "Украина, плати за газ!", то скажите мне зачем такой стране нужен современный океанский флот?


Уважаемый kfmut
Я уже писал,но для Вас повторюсь. Газ на то он и газ -семейство углеводородов- что быстро,неожиданно и в самый неподходящий момент имеет свойство заканчиваться.Придет время когда  РФ придется принять участие в международном дележе  малоисследованной земли под
названием Антарктида.Притендентов на сей лакомый кусок хоть отбавляй.
С какой думаете целью туманный Альбион вел войну с Аргентиной за
Фолкленды?Думаете UK интересовали Рыбные или крабовые места с китобойным промыслом?Или родная база с переменным составом численностью в 50 человек?
Как бы не так.Сие делалось с  дальним прицелом на определенный кусок (сектор) Антарктиды.Думаете дальнейшая борьба за этот оставшийся нетронутым уголок Земли будет происходить в тиши кабинетов ООН по распределению ресурсов? С учетом колышек вбитых в 50-е годы первыми советскими экспедициями? Опять как-бы не так...Во первых СССР давно нет.Сл-но договоренностей -також.В борьбе Победит сильнейший
который сумеет в нужный час,в нужном месте высадить свои ВС застолбить место и обеспечить достаточную охрану границ захваченной территории.Все остальные пишите письма с жалобой хоть самому богу.
 Теперь думаю сами поймете значимость хотя-бы двух плавающих аэродромах для недалекого будущего нашей страны....

----------


## kfmut

Поражаюсь дальновидности английских королей! В 19 веке аннексировать острова чтобы в 21-22 веках бороться за Антарктиду! Вы сами придумали данную версию или где прочитали? Слово "колония" что-нибудь Вам говорит?

----------


## alexvolf

> Поражаюсь дальновидности английских королей! В 19 веке аннексировать острова чтобы в 21-22 веках бороться за Антарктиду! Вы сами придумали данную версию или где прочитали? Слово "колония" что-нибудь Вам говорит?


 Вот те раз! Вы вообще-то вопросами геополитики интересуетесь или как?
Вы еще скажите,что первый раз слышите,что Дания имеет свой участок
в просторах Северного Ледовитого океана почти наравных с Канадой... 
 Версия об истинных интересах некогда" владычицы морей" имеет свое начало с средине 80-х и с каждым годом
становится все ясней-особливо после того как "колония UK " была отвоевана колонизаторами "взад". Карта Ю.П. (выкладывал в этой ветке)желанных секторов английской
короны  со следующим пояснением - участок самой юж. земли который виден под неким углом от Фолклендов -приват зона туманного Альбиона. Заметьте свой сектор имеет ЮАР,Н.Зеландия и т.д. Вопрос-
а де РФ,США  и Китай?

----------


## kfmut

"Остапа понесло"... я Вас разве спрашивал о геополитике? Был задан простой вопрос, так сложно на него ответить?

Фолклендские остова были признаны колонией Британской Короной ещё в конце 19 века, соответственно Корона берёт на себя обязанности по защите данной территории, в 60-70х годах 20 века острова суверинитет не обрели, а заявка на Британские Антарктические территории была сделана в начале 20-го века, как из этого следует Ваша интерпретация событий???




> С какой думаете целью туманный Альбион вел войну с Аргентиной за Фолкленды?Думаете UK интересовали Рыбные или крабовые места с китобойным промыслом?Или родная база с переменным составом численностью в 50 человек?
> Как бы не так.Сие делалось с дальним прицелом на определенный кусок (сектор) Антарктиды.


а может Вы считаете, что Аргентина "реализовывала" резолюцию ООН 1514 и право имела???  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

*В бюджете пока не выделено средств на закупку Mistral*

2 июля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer –   В российском бюджете пока не выделено средств на закупку французских вертолетоносцев Mistral, передает Газета.ru. Об этом сообщил глава делегации «Рособоронэкспорта» на форуме «Технологии в машиностроении» Александр Емельянов.

«Для того чтобы мы осуществили закупки для российской армии (вооружения иностранного производства), это должно быть включено в гособоронзаказ. Это решение не министерства обороны, а президента. Должна быть строчка в гособоронзаказе», – заявил Емельянов.

«Пока таких строчек и решений нет», – добавил он.

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/7/2/76408/

 :Eek:   :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> "Остапа понесло"... я Вас разве спрашивал о геополитике? Был задан простой вопрос, так сложно на него ответить?
> 
> Фолклендские остова были признаны колонией Британской Короной ещё в конце 19 века, соответственно Корона берёт на себя обязанности по защите данной территории, в 60-70х годах 20 века острова суверинитет не обрели, а заявка на Британские Антарктические территории была сделана в начале 20-го века, как из этого следует Ваша интерпретация событий???
> а может Вы считаете, что Аргентина "реализовывала" резолюцию ООН 1514 и право имела???


  Придется просить прошения у модераторов за офтоп,однако развернувшаяся полемика как раз касается политического вопроса
"А зачем нужны плав. аэродромы и в частности России"...

Уважаемый сударь,Вы не находите,что разговор приобретает некую 
некорректную фазу относительно колоний UK.Вы сами достаточно хорошо
осветили этот вопрос,сл-но прекрасно разбираетесь в вопросе спорных территорий (пример Китай-Япония имеют 4 спорных острова).Сейчас разговор идет не о войне за Фолкленды,а о том для чего вообще в стратегическом плане нужны АВ, как пример я привел вам достаточно
яркую картину которая в скором будущем будет реальностью....

----------


## kfmut

> Сейчас разговор идет не о войне за Фолкленды


круг замкнулся...

------------------

во-первых, в вопросах спорных территорий я не разбираюсь и сами по себе они мне не интересны, во-вторых, в отсутствии мест базирования по ту сторону экватора обсуждать "будущую" деятельность нашего флота в Антарктике большего смысла не вижу, в-третьих, никаких "ярких картин" лично я не наблюдал, таких "будущих реальностей" можно накидать n-ое число, одна фантастичнее другой...

----------


## alexvolf

> круг замкнулся...
> 
> ------------------
> 
> во-первых, в вопросах спорных территорий я не разбираюсь и сами по себе они мне не интересны, во-вторых, в отсутствии мест базирования по ту сторону экватора обсуждать "будущую" деятельность нашего флота в Антарктике большего смысла не вижу, в-третьих, никаких "ярких картин" лично я не наблюдал, таких "будущих реальностей" можно накидать n-ое число, одна фантастичнее другой...


 kfmut,уважаемый
 "круг" пока еще разомкнутый,но боюсь в скором будущем действительно  " замкнется". Клею небольшой архив  (zip) с 10-й долей 
инфо по данному вопросу, читайте ...

----------


## kfmut

Вы бы лучше эротических картинок в аттач зарядили чем эту порнуху из газеты версия и ко, на них хоть смотреть приятней было бы.

зы: *предупреждение для остальных*, к фолкендской войне оно отношения не имеет

----------


## Redan

Ув.форумчане,как Вам это (лично-не спорю и не обсуждаю,причина:нет времени)?:"АТАКА С МОРЯ. АВИАНОСНЫЕ УДАРНЫЕ ГРУППЫ":

http://bratbook.com.ua/index.php?opt...g=ru&task=view

----------


## Холостяк

*Еще один взгляд на проблему.....*




*Проектируемый авианосец России* 

С тех пор, как пару лет назад российские военные озвучили планы по созданию нескольких новых современных авианосцев, об этом проекте ходит масса слухов. Посмотрим же, что известно о будущих флагманах нашего флота.
Решение о разработке и строительстве новых авианосцев было озвучено почти ровно 2 года назад. Конечно, за столь малый срок и не стоит ожидать каких-то серьезных прорывов. Задача перед конструкторами и учеными, строителями и военными стоит столь грандиозная, что на ее решение времени потребуется намного больше. Ведь проект требуется реализовать едва ли не «с нуля», начиная с формирования облика и концепции будущего корабля, возведения подходящих доков и необходимой для обслуживания инфраструктуры.
Нельзя не вспомнить, что до сих пор судьба всех проектов по созданию авианесущих морских соединений в СССР и России оказывалась несчастливой. Первые подобные предложения прозвучали аж в 1920-х, но до сих пор российский ВМФ не может похвастаться этими мощными средствами современной войны.
В гонку Россия вступает с опозданием едва ли не в полвека, и потому наши конструкторы не намерены (по крайней мере, пока) гнаться за американцами и пытаться создать колосс в сотню тысяч тонн водоизмещением и авиакрылом в сотню самолетов. Около года назад общественности были представлены первые важные цифры и параметры.
Так, было сказано, что авиакрыло проектируемого корабля составит 60-70 аппаратов, что подразумевает создание судна полным водоизмещением до 70-75 тыс. тонн и длиной около 300 м. Это немного больше, чем старый советский ТАКР Адмирал Кузнецов или будущие английские авианосцы серии CVF, но, конечно, не слишком большая цифра в сравнении с американскими гигантами. Заявляется, что энергетическая установка на будущем российском авианосце будет атомная (мы сравнивали ее с альтернативной, газотурбинной, в статье, посвященной ТАРК «Петр Великий» — читайте: «Петр Морской»). 
В отличие от предыдущих отечественных проектов, корабль не будет оснащаться противокорабельными ракетами. Считается, что эту задачу возьмут на себя другие корабли, входящие в соединение. Собственное вооружение авианосца будет ограничиваться средствами ПВО и ПЛО (противолодочной обороны). Это ракетно-артиллерийские комплексы для борьбы с самолетами «в партере», на расстоянии до 5-6 км, и зенитные управляемые ракеты дальностью в десятки километров. Дополнят этот набор противолодочные торпеды и реактивные бомбометы. Возможно, что будут на судне устанавливаться и артиллерийские установки, стреляющие управляемыми снарядами. 
Новому кораблю понадобятся и новые (или хорошо доработанные старые) специализированные самолеты дальней разведки, связи, противолодочный и, конечно, основное ударное крыло. И именно этот момент оставляет сегодня массу вопросов. Скорее всего, военные рассчитывают на завершении идущей параллельно работы по созданию российского боевого самолета 5-го поколения. По крайней мере, полноценной альтернативой в качестве ударного палубного самолета существующие самолеты вряд ли смогут послужить. Возможно, на авианосце будет использоваться смешанное крыло, включающее до 30-ти тяжелых машин 5-го поколения и около 20-ти легких истребителей. Не считая, конечно, дополнительных вертолетов, БПЛА и вспомогательных самолетов. 
Нет ясности пока и в вопросе о том, где именно будут сооружаться эти корабли. В качестве возможных вариантов называются Балтийский завод в Петербурге и верфи Объединенной судостроительной корпорации в Северодвинске. В пользу первого – опыт создания крупнотоннажных гражданских судов и военных кораблей с ядерным движителем, зато в Северодвинске и в настоящее время проходят работы похожего направления – модернизация ТАКР «Адмирал Горшков» по заказу ВМС Индии. 
Военные обещают, что первый корабль серии будет заложен в 2012 г., и войдет в строй к 2018-му, а всего планируется создать, по разным сведениям, от 3 до 6 авианосцев нового типа.

И вот тут интересно:

*Мега-авианосцы. Строительство "USS George H W Bush" / Mega Carrier. USS George H W Bush
*Документальный фильм о рождении новейшего и крупнейшего авианосца в мире.
Discovery, 2007, 44 мин, Discovery, ТВРип

http://nnm.ru/blogs/desperado2000/me...h_w_bush_/#cut

----------


## Nazar

> Военные обещают, что первый корабль серии будет заложен в 2012 г., и войдет в строй к 2018-му,


Бред.......

----------


## Nazar

> Ув.форумчане,как Вам это (лично-не спорю и не обсуждаю,причина:нет времени)?:"АТАКА С МОРЯ. АВИАНОСНЫЕ УДАРНЫЕ ГРУППЫ":





> Если принять во внимание ПВО противника и его истребителей, то для гарантированного потопления авианосной группы (АУГ) нужен полк Ту-22м.


Интересно, откуда у автора такие данные? И прямо потопление у него гарантированное :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

Выкроил, наконец, время для написания давно обещанного "трактата" об авианосцах, и авианесущих кораблях в советском ВМФ.  :Smile:  Прошу прощения у модераторов - об авиации будет совсем немного...

Начну свою аргументацию с изречения нескольких трюизмов.
Банальность №1: 
каждый из  флотов разных стран существует для решения собственных задач, и наличие кораблей одинаковых классов отнюдь не подразумевает идентичность задач, которые эти корабли призваны решать. 

Наиболее показательным примером этого положения являются межвоенные "договорные" крейсеры, строившиеся, вроде бы по одинаковым тактико-техническим требованиям - но в каждой стране получился "собственный" корабль, оптимальный для решения совершенно разных задач. Великобритания строила "защитников торговли", Соединенные Штаты при помощи этих крейсеров собирались "оборонять Западное полушарие" в составе линейных эскадр, Япония - корабли поддержки "Соединения ночного боя", итальянцы строили крейсеры для противостояния с французскому флоту (и наоборот), Германия строила "Хипперы" потому что подписала договор с Англией, СССР... чёрт его знает, на самом деле - зачем советскому флоту были нужны "Чапаевы". Но вряд ли для той роли, в которой они реально пригодились - плавучего "револьвера у виска" американских авианосцев. Но это еще "семечки" - на итальянском "Джузеппе Гарибальди", в конце 50-х годов, были установлены шахты для 4 МБР "Polaris"! 

Банальность №2:
Основной ударной силой ВМФ СССР были подводные лодки. Ставка на мощный подводный флот была сделана абсолютно верно и - более того - была единственно возможной в условиях противостояния с НАТО. И главной задачей надводных кораблей ВМФ СССР было обеспечение обеспечение деятельности "подплава". 

Плохо это или хорошо? - сейчас трудно судить, насколько оправданным был такой "перекос". Более или менее понятны причины, его вызвавшие: в Советстком Союзе было гипертрофированное экономическое планирование, но долгосрочных политических планов (по крайней мере, выполнявшихся с тщательностью "пятилеток") не существовало никогда! доминантой советской внешней политики всегда была "вторичная реакция", даже - рефлексия, если угодно - на какие-то внешние привнесенные обстоятельства. Гражданские войны в Китае и Испании, революция на Кубе, война во Вьетнаме, разрыв с КНР, "апрельская революция" в Афганистане... Новые политические вызовы возникали регулярно (так же, как ежегодно, следом за осенью "внезапно" наступала зима, а летом - "вдруг" созревал урожай и начиналась "битва" за его спасение), и всякий раз политическое руководство СССР оказывалось неготовым к адекватной реакции. 

Впрочем, исключение было: противостояние с НАТО. Но её решение живо напоминало известную поговорку "о лбе дурака": к началу 70-х годов был создан "узкоспециализированный" флот, где ВСЁ предназначалось для борьбы с флотами НАТО, и непригодный для чего бы то ни было, выходящего за эти рамки. 

Наиболее показательным примером этого явилась ситуация 1973 года, когда было принято политическое решение о морском десанте в Порт-Саид, во избежание его захвата израильскими войсками. Оказалось, что в соединении, специально созданном, в т.ч. для /вероятного/ вмешательства в арабо-израильскую войну, если "нашим арабам" "наваляют" "их евреи" - не оказалось ни десантных кораблей, ни морских пехотинцев. Зато, в состав эскадры входили АПЛ, перед которыми стояла задача нанести удар ракетами П-5 с ядерными боеголовками по Израилю. Получилась престранная ситуация, когда армия (флот) были готовы гарантированно уничтожить противника, но совершенно неспособны его победить. 

Осознание несбалансированности ВМС пришло несколько раньше, примерно к концу 60-х - когда советский флот стал регулярно "гостить" в океанской зоне и вынужден был решать задачи, далекие от традиционной "охраны побережья". Пришло понимание, что полноценное решение задач, стоящих перед флотом, решаются путем комплексного взаимодействия разнородных сил - подводных лодок, надводных кораблей и авиации. Этот тезис был подтвержден в ходе учений "Океан" (1970 г.), когда ВМФ СССР впервые отрабатывал такое взаимодействие, вплоть до межфлотского.

Официальное признание этого нашло своё отражение в работе С. Горшкова "Морская операция", вышедшей в середине 70-х годов. Я далек от мысли утверждать, что Сергей Георгиевич "открыл" в своём труде что-то принципиально новое - главная ценность заключалась в факте официального признания факта, что основной формой борьбы на море стал не морской бой - противоборство отдельных кораблей или эскадр на ограниченном пространстве/времени - а протяженный во времени процесс согласованных боевых операций, выполняемых отдельными кораблями, их соединениями и авиацией. Но, по крайней мере, впервые в своей истории советский флот получил свою официальную (а в СССР "такие" работы могли увидеть свет только с "благословления" ЦК) доктрину развития, в которой провозглашался принцип строительства "сбалансированного" флота для решения "универсальных" задач, аналогично флотам иных морских держав.  

Однако, как и во всякой сложной системе - комплексное взаимодействие подразумевать наличие основной задачи (задач), и вспомогательных, обеспечивающих выполнение главной. Не будем здесь обсуждать задачи, стоящих перед иностранными флотами - и места не хватит, и не по теме форума вопрос. Но кратко коснуться задач советского ВМФ придется - чтобы перейти, наконец, к собственно "авианосной" теме.
Так вот - возвращаясь к высказанным выше утверждениям об АПЛ как главной и единственной ударной силе ВМФ СССР, а также "особенностях национального кораблестроения" - советские авианесущие корабли строились, прежде всего, для обеспечения деятельности ПЛАРБ:
- обеспечение боевой устойчивости РПКСН в районах их боевого патрулирования;
— обеспечение развертывания АПЛ;
— поиск и уничтожение ПЛАРБ противника в составе разнородных сил ПЛО;
Прочие задачи, которые возлагались на эти корабли, по аналогии с "полноценными" АВ - обеспечение высадки морских десантов, борьба с корабельными группировками противника, прикрытие своей истребительной авиацией самолетов берегового базирования - реально были невыполнимыми. Все это прекрасно понимали и существовало политическое решение, после постройки двух ТАКР ("Киев" и "Минск"), приступить к сооружению полноценных АВ. 

Но тут (середина 70-х) произошло какое-то иррациональное "наложение" нескольких факторов, которые сами по себе вряд ли могли бы оказать влияние на эволюцию авианесущих кораблей в СССР - но в совокупности "заморозили" появление полноценных АВ.
Во-первых, умирает маршал Гречко, поддерживавший (или, по крайней мере, не выступавший против) идею наличия АВ в составе ВМФ СССР. Министром обороны становится Д.Ф.Устинов, формально и неформально 
поддерживавший КБ Яковлева (полагаю, этому способствовала совместная работа наркома вооружений Устинова и замнаркома авиационной промышленности Яковлева в годы войны). Кстати, подозреваю, что без вмешательства Секретаря ЦК КПСС Устинова не обошлось и в истории с поставкой в строевые части Як-28П, формально не принятого на вооружение.
Во вторых, примерно в то же время, западными военно-морскими теоретиками была выдвинута концепция "корабля контроля моря" - Sea Control Ship (SCS), проектные проработки очень сильно напоминали наши 
"Кречеты". Видимо, этот факт и послужил поводом к продолжению строительства серии 1143 - несмотря на очевиднейший факт, что корабли концепции SCS (и их развитие VSS) были не заменой а ДОПОЛНЕНИЕМ к "классическим" АВ! Корабли SCS/VSS (Invinсible/Juseppe Garibaldi/Principe de Asturias) должны были служить "чистильщиками моря" - для обеспечения "свободы мореплавания" второй ударной составляющей ВМФ США - АУГ/АМГ, а также применяться как ударные корабли там, где использование "больших" американских АВ было нецелесообразно.
Т.е., в НАТО была реализована концепция эдакого "разделения труда", где ударная мощь была сосредоточена в американских руках, а флоты союзников должны были "таскать рояль". В свою очередь, это объяснялось "выработкой ресурса" большого количества АВ военной постройки (практически все они использовались в качестве ПРОТОВОЛОДОЧНЫХ) и их массовым списанием к середине 70-х годов. Кстати, с этим же связана и переклассификация "действующих" АВ в "многоцелевые" - какой бы богатой Америка ни была, повторение серии "Эссексов" в мирное время им было не по карману. 

А в советском ВМФ "подносчики роялей", волею обстоятельств, стали "пианистами" - причем без "роялей", если можно так выразиться. Моряки никогда не полагали ТАКР полноценными боевыми единицами, прекрасно отдавая себе отчет, что КБ Яковлева "подсунули им фуфло" - и при первой же подвернувшейся возможности избавилось как от Як-38, так и от их носителей. Александр Сергеевич мог сколько угодно морочить голову Дмитрию Федоровичу, но в том же Оборонном отделе ЦК предложения КБ Яковлева "за глаза" называли "Сказками Александра Сергеевича" - доводилось слышать это в середине 90-х годов от бывшего сотрудника этого отдела.

Установка ПКР "Базальт" на "Кречетах", объясняется, поначалу, разумной подстраховкой "моряков" от возможных проблем с будущими Як-38 (как в воду глядели!), впоследствии - когда выявилась непригодность самолетов для решения требуемых задач - ПКР стали рассматриваться как основное оружие корабля (о чём упоминает Nazar). В отличие от НАТОвцев, строивших корабли под реально существовавший самолет, который много лет испытывали для создания его палубной версии - советские ТАКР строились под "обещания" КБ Яковлева. Открыто выступить против всесильного Устинова никто не смел - приходилось выкручиваться (за казенный счет). Но как только министр "почил в бозе" - флот сразу же приступил к постройке полноценных авианесущих кораблей, способных нести "нормальные" палубные самолеты - 1143.5 (Кузнецов), 1143.6 (Варяг), 1143.7 (Ульяновск).

Эфективность "Базальтов", при атаке ими с ТАКР, оценивалась невысоко - им требовались дополнительные средства обеспечения загоризонтной стрельбы - и поражение АУГ противника даже по расчетным выкладкам гарантировалось только при залповой стрельбе. В этом отношении ПЛАРК пр.949 выглядели как как предпочтительней... Собственно, ПКР были тактической новинкой, и не могли кардинально изменить картину войны на море (как это произошло с появлением, например, подводных лодок). Если в 60-е годы "западные" флоты не имели средств и приёмов противодействия ракетным атакам (примеры - потопление ЭМ "Эйлат" в 1967-м, действия ракетных катеров в индо-пакистанской войне 1971 года), то уже в 1973-м израильский флот продемонстрировал умение противостоять противокорабельным ракетам. Ну, а фолклендский конфликт, вообще, стал "триумфом бомбардировочной авиации": взорвись хотя бы половина авиабомб, попавших в британские корабли - еще вопрос, как долго бы длилась эта война, и в какую цену обошлась бы победа... 

Если оценивать боевые возможности кораблей проектов 1143.1-4 в качестве ударных кораблей, то картина выявляется весьма бледная: получился "переразмеренный и недовооруженный вариант" крейсера проекта 1164 (Слава) или ПЛАРК пр. 949. Как корабль ПЛО - более или менее удовлетворял "заказчика". Но, в целом - флот получил совсем не тот корабль, в котором реально нуждался. 

Вот, собственно говоря, и всё. 

Осталось еще несколько вопросов, на которые следует дать ответы.
1. Пожароопасность АВ. Эта точка зрения насколько распространена, настолько и ошибочна: на флотах, к сожалению, регулярно что-то горит, тонет и взрывается. В 73-м, например, загорелся и затонул БПК "Отважный", а авариям и катастрофам на ПЛ, вообще "несть числа" и не только в нашем флоте. А линкоров в своё время сколько взорвалось, прямо в базах? но линкоры ведь "сошли со сцены" отнюдь не по этой причине... 
2. Англичане и "Фантомы". Тут причина проста: "Арк Роял" и "Одейшес", способные нести на борту полноценную авиацию были заложены в 1942-43 годах. И к середине 70-х, попросту "выработали ресурс" (см. выше). А на постройку аналогичных, попросту, не было денег - были планы постройки замены - "Queen Elizabeth" и "Duke of Edinburgh", но в "дотэтчеровскую" эпоху Великобритания была весьма небогатой страной... Практически, только в 80е годы экономика страны "пришла в себя" после 2МВ.
3. Надводное прикрытие районов деятельности АПЛ и риск "горячей войны". Следует учитывать особенности "морского права", сложившегося, в современном виде, примерно в конце 17-го - начале 18-го столетия. В соответствии с ним, палуба военного корабля имеет все признаки страны, под флагом которого он плавает. Поэтому - прямая атака военного корабля является безусловным актом агрессии и поводом к началу войны. Подводные лодки - дело несколько иное. С одной стороны - это полноценный военный корабль, на который в полном объеме распространяются условия морского права. С другой стороны - в силу специфики действий ПЛ - результативная атака против ПЛ может не иметь "последствий", если объект атаки будет скрытно уничтожен. Вот такая ситуация... 
4. АВ в северных морях. Море - не Сибирь, в нём сильных морозов не бывает  :Smile:  Если же серьезно - вплоть до Мурманска проходит "язык" Гольфстрима, поэтому авианосцы там могут "работать" без особых трудностей. С союзными конвоями в Мурманск приходили британские АВ, на Севере базировался "Киев", да и сейчас "Кузнецов" входит в состав Северного флота...

----------


## kfmut

> Интересно, откуда у автора такие данные? И прямо потопление у него гарантированное


Так там вся статья на полуправде построена и сильнейшие повреждения британского авианосца в фолкендской войне, и режим прохода через черноморские проливы, и воздушные операции наших ВВС без средств РЭБ, да и атака на соединение кораблей с одного направления тоже о многом говорит... Если отвлечься от всех(!) фантазий автора и оставить только проход АУГ в Черное море, то тут очень важна позиция Турции, если она, оставаясь в стороне от конфликта, откажется соблюдать конвенцию по проливам 36-го года, то последствия для неё радужными не выглядят и поэтому такой расклад маловероятен, если же она сама будет участвовать в конфликте, то ключевым в этом отношении будет временной фактор, т.к. применение минирования в ограниченных акваториях всегда было разумным решением, сдерживающим активные морские операции...

2Морячок
ура! Будем читать!

----------


## alexvolf

Уваж.Морячок
Спасибо. То,что и надо было. Очень разумно, перекличка прошлого и настоящего флота российского в расширенном формате.Думаю оппоненты возмут некоторые факты к сведению...

----------


## kfmut

> Думаю оппоненты возмут некоторые факты к сведению...


alexvolf, Вы не стесняйтесь, высказывайтеся смелее, а то отсутствие собственного мнения может сыграть с Вами злую шутку ;)

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf, Вы не стесняйтесь, высказывайтеся смелее, а то отсутствие собственного мнения может сыграть с Вами злую шутку ;)


kfmut
 Ну куда-ж смелее,за Вами не поспеть.
 Если -бы Вы были действительно в теме,то увидели-бы,что я высказываю собственное мнение начиная с 18 страницы данной ветке. Однако у меня вопрос к Вам как к основному оппоненту- уважаемый Вы вообще-то боевой корабль в море  видели,а на палубе за леер держались? Только без обид,ничего личного...

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемый Морячок, сразу после прочтения несколько уточняющих "вопросов": во-первых, если правильно помню, предлагалось обсудить преимущества наличия в составе флота классических ударных авианосцев, у вас же очень хорошо получилось показать неудачность советского пути в "докузнецовскую эпоху" :-) и как удачно вписались штатовские авианосцы в вооруженные силы НАТО, во-вторых, отвергая, скажем так, классические задачи советского флота вы не даете ему новых задач, а с учетом того что вы называете "рефлексия" политического руководства( в простонародье оно, видимо, называется "пофигизм" или самоуспокоенность?  ), то мне приходится сделать вывод с учетом пункта один,что вы не видите необходимости наличия в составе тогдашнего советского  флота ударных авианосцев, т.е. всё можно свести к простому утверждению, что ударный авианосец в современной стадии развития *по комплексу боевых возможностей* превосходит любые другие авианесущие корабли? Хе-х, трудно не согласиться...

----------


## kfmut

> уважаемый Вы вообще-то боевой корабль в море  видели,а на палубе за леер держались? Только без обид,*ничего личного*...


Действительно ничего личного :-D... не видел и не держался, видимо, Вы сейчас какой-то глобальный вывод сделаете? :-D

----------


## kfmut

Видимо, это имеется в виду?



> Чтобы позиция была более ясной можно поговорить о музыке начала 90-х годов.Квартет:один вроде как дирежером оркестра стал,другой на саксафоне неплохо играл,третий (Кучма) вроде как солист выступал ,ну и под этот музон продали братья-словяне с Украины на 75% построенный ТАКР "Тбилиси"( перед самым концом назвав "Варягом") в страну Красного дракона.Уводили буксиром через Басфор(турки его еще полгода мариновали в родных водах Черного моря).
> Стенка в Мокао для прикола нашлась.Китайцы на экскурсиях деньги зашибают,на металл не режут пока чертежи до последней заклепки не срисуют.Ленкомнату по полной программе оборудовали.Сделка по цене черного металлолома начала 90-х.
> Молиться надо на комфлота ЧФ (Касатонов или Балтин тогда был-не помню),что увел "Кузнецова" сначала в Средиземку, а потом на Север иначе и его продали.
> Вот такая песня....
> С уважением к сообществу

----------


## alexvolf

> Действительно ничего личного :-D... не видел и не держался, видимо, Вы сейчас какой-то глобальный вывод сделаете? :-D


 Вывод один.Следует думать ответ Вы знаете.
Но форум есть форум, посему  плюаризм  приветствуется.

----------


## alexvolf

> Видимо, это имеется в виду?


 Спасибо.Цитатник делать не надо.Я далеко не Мао Цзедун...

----------


## kfmut

> Вывод один.Следует думать ответ Вы знаете.


Даже не догадываюсь, просветите.




> Спасибо.Цитатник делать не надо.Я далеко не Мао Цзедун...


всегда интересно узнать с чего всё начиналось, и как оно изменилось со временем

----------


## Полешук

> ...
> 
> А в советском ВМФ "подносчики роялей", волею обстоятельств, стали "пианистами" - причем без "роялей", если можно так выразиться. Моряки никогда не полагали ТАКР полноценными боевыми единицами, прекрасно отдавая себе отчет, что КБ Яковлева "подсунули им фуфло" - и при первой же подвернувшейся возможности избавилось как от Як-38, так и от их носителей. Александр Сергеевич мог сколько угодно морочить голову Дмитрию Федоровичу, но в том же Оборонном отделе ЦК предложения КБ Яковлева "за глаза" называли "Сказками Александра Сергеевича" - доводилось слышать это в середине 90-х годов от бывшего сотрудника этого отдела.
> 
> ...


ЕМНИП основными были другие причины...
Тем не менее, при принятии на вооружение Як-141 - были ли у 1143-1143.4 шансы на жизнь (с модернизацией БРЭО и вооружения)?
Или для "продолжения" жизни необходимо было переоборудование по типу "Горшкова-Викрамадьи"?

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны РФ планирует оснащать "Мистраль" вертолетами Ка-27М, Ка-52 и Ка-226



Аликанте (Испания). 5 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские вертолетостроители оснастят "Мистраль" вертолетами Ка-27М, Ка-52 и Ка-226 в случае, если Минобороны примет положительное решение о закупке вертолетоносца, заявил первый заместитель управляющего директора ОАО "Кумертауское авиационное производственное предприятие" (КумАПП) Вячеслав Ковалев.

"Сейчас в государственной программе вооружений уже стоит закупка десятка вертолетов под него. Это будут вертолеты Ка-27М, Ка-52 и Ка-226", - сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник В.Ковалев.

Он напомнил, что "Мистраль" в прошлом году заходил в Санкт-Петербург и российские вертолеты Ка-27 и Ка-52 совершили пробную посадку на его борт.

В.Ковалев добавил, что на предприятии уже заканчивается разработка вертолета Ка-27М, который будет выполнять поисково-спасательные задачи. Кроме того, по его словам, "в связи с возможной покупкой "Мистраля" у Минобороны вызывает повышенный интерес именно боевой вертолет Ка-52".

В свою очередь источник "Интерфакса-АВН" в российском оборонно- промышленном комплексе уточнил, что Минобороны РФ планирует заказать до сотни вертолетов под новые вертолетоносцы.

Многоцелевой десантный вертолетоносец класса "Мистраль" имеет стандартное водоизмещение 16 500 тонн, полное - 21 300 тонн, при заполненном доке - 32 300 тонн. Длина - 199 м, ширина - 32 м, осадка - 6,2 м. Скорость полного хода - 18,8 узла, дальность плавания - до 19 800 миль.

Вертолетная группа корабля включает 16 машин (8 десантных и 8 штурмовых боевых вертолетов). Одновременно на взлетной палубе может размещаться 6 вертолетов.

Кроме того, в арсенале корабля имеется четыре легких десантных катера или два десантных катера на воздушной подушке. На грузовой палубе (длиной 122 м и шириной 13,5 м) можно перевозить 1100 тонн грузов: до 470 десантников (кратковременно до 900), до 40 танков или до 70 автомашин.

Вооружение корабля состоит из двух пусковых установок ЗРК Simbad, двух 30-мм артустановок Breda-Mauser, четырех 12,7-мм пулемета.

На корабле есть госпиталь на 69 коек и возможность размещения 150 человек штабного персонала. Экипаж - 160 человек (в том числе 20 офицеров).

На сегодняшний день в составе ВМС Франции имеется два вертолетоносца класса Mistral и ведется строительство третьего корабля.

По неофициальным данным, стоимость корабля составляет порядка 600 млн евро.

----------


## Полешук

Сижу читаю статью "Авианосные ударные силы ВМС США: песрспективы развития и боевого применения" (ЗВО 5/10).

Нда.

По CVN-71-77 до 2028 года расписаны сроки прохождения ремонта, по CVN-78-88 до 2058 года годы начала строительства и передачи флоту. Все планово. Аналогично до конкретного числа самолетов расписано развитие авиапарка.

Правда в конце статьи делается ремарка, что ряд амерских военных аналитиков против 11 авианосцев, считая, что из-за этого не хватает другим программам развития ВМС (подлодкам), и что по этому будет достаточно 7-8 авианосцев последнего поколения.

----------


## Морячок

> сразу после прочтения несколько уточняющих "вопросов":


Уважаемый Kfmut,
Ваши вопросы несколько нечеткие, если можно так выразиться...  :Smile: 
Постараюсь домыслить сам - хорошо?
1. Свою аргументацию в пользу наличия АВ в советском флоте я построил "от противного" - постарался показать, что НЕ МОГ делать ВМФ СССР в своем несбалансированном составе. 
Вероятно, это недостаточно ясно оказалось выражено - меня неоднократно упрекали коллеги в "излишней академичности" при изложении вопросов "общего назначения"  :Smile:  Если у Вас есть дополнительные вопросы и замечания - охотно отвечу на них.
2. Дело не в "пофигизме". В этом как раз советское руководство упрекнуть никак нельзя. Дело в ином... Блин - сейчас поймал себя на мысли - как с каждым годом всё труднее объяснять, что такое "руководящая и направляющая роль КПСС" в брежневскую эпоху  :Confused:  . Особенно - в практическом исполнении. Попробую сформулировать так: стремление управлять страной на основе принципов, имевших отдаленное отношение к реальности. Соответственно, внешняя (и оборонная) политика строилась на основе идеалистических теорий, в результате чего руководство было просто не в состоянии вести адекватный анализ происходящих в мире событий, заблаговременно оценивать риски и планировать собственную геополитическую стратегию (и, соответственно, заниматься военным строительством). Оставалось только судорожно реагировать на события, которые "почему-то" происходили совсем не так, как предписывало "самое передовое и прогрессивное учение в мире" - марксизм-ленинизм.
Важное примечание: руководство искренне верило в эти "теории".
3. Ну - вывод совершенно правильный. Будем это считать третьей банальностью, закономерно "родившейся" из трактата, с изречения банальностей и начавшегося  :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

> ЕМНИП основными были другие причины...


излагайте свой вариант - на то он и форум, чтобы обмениваться информацией  :Smile: 



> при принятии на вооружение Як-141 - были ли у 1143-1143.4 шансы на жизнь


А сами прикиньте - сравните ЛТХ/вооружение Як-141 с F-18 или МиГ-29/Су-27 - вот Вам и будет ответ...

----------


## Полешук

> 1. излагайте свой вариант - на то он и форум, чтобы обмениваться информацией 
> 
> 2. А сами прикиньте - сравните ЛТХ/вооружение Як-141 с F-18 или МиГ-29/Су-27 - вот Вам и будет ответ...


1. Вроде там комплекс причин был - отсутсвие собственного причала, необходимость проведения ремонта и невозможность его проведения (по крайней мере для Минска и Новороссийска) в начале лихих 90-х, проблемы с энергетической установкой, которые сейчас и Кузнецова мучают (не всегда и половина котлов рабочих).

2. ЛТХ/вооружение, я так понимаю, имеется ввиду дальность полета/ударная нагрузка... Но эти проблемы характерны для всех СВВП, вкл F-35C, при вертикальном взлете. Частичное решение проблемы - укороченный взлет вдоль ВВП (в таком варианте его ЛТХ не сильно отличались от МиГ-29).
РЛС же на Як-141 изначально планировалась более продвинутой чем на Су-33 (одинаковой с МиГ-29К), кроме того и ракеты Р-77/РВВ-АЕ тоже изначально входили в БК Яка, чего до сих пор не скажешь о Су-33.
Т.е. с задачей не допустить носитилей Гарпуна на дальность пуска по  своим кораблям (120-150 км) Як-141 справиться мог превосходно (чего действительно не скажешь о Як-38М). Ведь и Су-33 на большие задачи не тянет - ни Х-35 ни Х-31, которые заявлялись у Як-141, Су-33 применять не может, вообще из ударного вооружения только НУРСы и бомбы свободного падения... С МиГ-29К набор вооружения схож, только количество меньше. При этом взлет авиаэскадрильи, даже при коротком разбеге, проходил бы быстрее чем Су-33 или МиГ-29К с трамплина... Т.е. реакция на воздушную угрозу у эскадрильи Як-141 выше чем у эскадрильи Су-33. Единсвенное что у Су-33 8 Р-27 и 4 Р-73 против 4 Р-77и 2 Р-73 у Як-141, т.е. формально можно выделить меньший наряд сил на перехват. Но тут уже влияет и качество - вероятность поражения цели у Р-77 выше чем у Р-27 (что Р, что Т).
Где то так... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

Ну а то что Як-141 по определению был менее маневренный, с меньшей дальностью полета и более сложный в эксплуатации, уже никакой роли не играет?

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Россия покупает "Мистраль"*

Россия покупает вертолетоносец "Мистраль" с французской технической начинкой, включая боевую навигацию, но вооружение и вертолеты на корабле будут российские. Об этом, как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, сообщили сегодня в оборонно-промышленном комплексе РФ.
"Мы покупаем не просто корабль. Мы покупаем по нему всю техническую документацию. Предполагается, что уже третий корабль этого класса будет построен на российских верфях. Это наше непременное условие на переговорах по "Мистралю", - сказал источник, принимающий участие в переговорах.
Вертолеты на "Мистрале" будут наши, но для их размещения потребуется немного поднять палубу корабля. Кроме того, мы планируем использовать этот вертолетоносец в северных широтах, во льдах. Для этого нам потребуется усилить борта корабля. Но, подчеркиваю, это не повлечет серьезных изменений в конструкции и техническом оснащении "Мистраля", - отметил источник.
Он опроверг утверждения, что Россия закупает у Франции только корпус корабля. "Хочу подчеркнуть, что "Мистраль" закупается со всем навигационным и технологическим оборудованием, которые на нем есть, включая боевую навигационную составляющую", - подчеркнул источник.
Корабли типа "Мистраль" позволяют существенно повысить боеспособность и мобильность флота. "Мистраль" имеет водоизмещение свыше 21 тысячи тонн, максимальную длину корпуса 210 метров, скорость полного хода - свыше 18 узлов, дальность плавания - до 20 тысяч миль, команду численностью 160 человек. Он способен принять на борт десант до 450 человек.

Вертолетная группа корабля включает 16 машин, из которых шесть может одновременно размещаться на взлетной палубе. Имеет четыре легких десантных катера или два десантных катера на воздушной подушке. На его грузовой палубе способны разместиться более 40 танков или 70 автомашин.

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=374607&browser=ff


Кто там говорил про "один корпус", "круизный лайнер" и "не влезет"?  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> На его грузовой палубе способны разместиться более 40 танков или 70 автомашин.



Сто танков там можно разместить блин.  :Biggrin:  Хфранцузы говорят о 13 Леклерках, а мы туда запихаем более 40 Т-72.

Просто ради прикола на площадку с размерами 122 x 13.5 метров, разместите танки с габаритами 9.5 Х 3.5 метра.
Если их впритык друг к другу  поставить, больше 36 не влезет, а реально туда впихнут не более 20 штук.
А у нас как обычно *более 40*

----------


## Полешук

> Ну а то что Як-141 по определению был менее маневренный, с меньшей дальностью полета и более сложный в эксплуатации, уже никакой роли не играет?


По сравнению маневренности ничего не встречал, как и по сложности обслуживания. Буду благодарен если подскажете где почитать. Дальность полета - это понятно, но для прикрытия от воздушного противника, скажем АУГ, главное значение - время патрулирования на определнном удалении от АВКР/АВМА и опреативность реагирования с положения дежурства на палубе. Если по первому у Су-33 явное преимущество, то со вторым все по другому. Если первый Су-33 взлетит еще бустро, то подъем наряда сил необходимого для отражения относительно мощного налета (скажем 4-х эскадрилий F-18) будет довольно длительным. Как уже писал эскадрилья, а тем более две, Як-141 покинет палубу быстрее чем Су-33. Соответственно после обнаружения атаки в зоне перехвата Як-141-х будет больше чем Су-33. При дальности полета Гарпуна (120-150 км) зона перехвата их носителей 150-200 км. На такую дальность Як-141 может взлетать вертикально с 4 Р-77/РВВ-АЕ и 2 Р-73.

ПС: я ж не утверждаю что 1143-и должны быть ядром АУГ, а Як-141 основным палубным истребителем. Основной их задачей, понятно, было бы ПЛО и в какойто мере т.с. оперативное ПВО АУС, с ядром в виде  нормального авианосца или "трамплинного" ТАВКР. 
Но наличие эскадрильи Як-141 на их борту, позволило б такой АУС более оперативно реагировать на воздушные удары - сначала в зону перехвата прибывает эскадрилья Як-141, которая постпенно усиливается эскадрильей Су-33/МиГ-29К. Следующая эскадрилья Су-33/МиГ-29К сменяет эскадрилью Як-141, расходовавшую топливо. ИМХО, такая система вполне  срывает атаку двух авиакрыльев АУС (ДРЛО поддержка, хотя бы от Ка-31 - обязательна, дабы не нарваться на какие засадные группы).

----------


## Полешук

> *Россия покупает "Мистраль"*
> 
> Россия покупает вертолетоносец "Мистраль" с французской технической начинкой, включая боевую навигацию, но вооружение и вертолеты на корабле будут российские. Об этом, как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, сообщили сегодня в оборонно-промышленном комплексе РФ.


Надеюсь, что "техническая начинка", все-таки и БИУС включит :Rolleyes: .

Так. И вроде получается, что у себя стриться будет не 3, а 2. 

И все-таки. На что они будут способны в районе тех же курил без авианосца - не понятно...
На Балтике - это вообще, маразм... :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> Сто танков там можно разместить блин.  Хфранцузы говорят о 13 Леклерках, а мы туда запихаем более 40 Т-72.
> 
> Просто ради прикола на площадку с размерами 122 x 13.5 метров, разместите танки с габаритами 9.5 Х 3.5 метра.
> Если их впритык друг к другу  поставить, больше 36 не влезет, а реально туда впихнут не более 20 штук.
> А у нас как обычно *более 40*


Это, скорее всего, с учетом БМП речь шла (или вообще только о них, в батальоне их до 50). 
Хотя 9,5 для танка - это с пушкой. Возможен, но не желателен, заход пушки и над МТО вперидистощего танка. Тогда 39 - однозначно войдет. Но тут по массе возможны проблемы - 39Х45 т.

----------


## Nazar

> По сравнению маневренности ничего не встречал, как и по сложности обслуживания. Буду благодарен если подскажете где почитать.


Не знаю где почитать. По маневренности даже не сомневаюсь, а по обслуживанию, с людьми на нем работавшими общался.





Фото сняты моим отцом Назаровым Владимиром.

----------


## alexvolf

> *Россия покупает "Мистраль"*
> 
> Россия покупает вертолетоносец "Мистраль" с французской технической начинкой, включая боевую навигацию, но вооружение и вертолеты на корабле будут российские. Об этом, как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, сообщили сегодня в оборонно-промышленном комплексе РФ.
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=374607&browser=ff
> Кто там говорил про "один корпус", "круизный лайнер" и "не влезет"?


Однако...."на безрыбие и рак-рыба"...
 Ох уж эти бесфамильные источники.Кто они? Журналисты готовые писать что не попадя?Информаторы МО? А может..... 
Комментировать статью Вестей без смеха просто невозможно.

По ходу пьесы возникает несколько вопросов- БОЕВАЯ НАВИГАЦИЯ-
что включает в себя это словосочитание (кроме словоблудия) для подателя сей инфо? Навигация понятно,но- "БОЕВАЯ"?? Каждый раз выходя в море будут прокладывать курс  согласно науке и искусству судовождения по БОЕВОЙ НАВИГАЦИИ....

 Далее вообще  суперприкольная информация для детей младшего школьного возраста о ТЕХДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ -!!!??? (смех в
зале).Оказывается можно было "МАХНУТЬ АППАРАТ НЕ ГЛЯДЯ" и без техдокументации. А чего в самом деле? Нафига книжки читать и так
все понятно,название -Мистраль... 

О доработках- после приобретения  "плавучей дачи" -палубу следует ПОДНЯТЬ (для чего,как и на сколько-10 см или 1,5метра)-это секрет
для всех,но следует думать,что для повышения боевых качеств-чтоб
вертолет сразу после взлета имел высоту,а равно безопасное расстояние над волной.... (бурные аплодисменты) 

О танках  уваж.Nazar написал.

Но что еще окончательно и безповоротно прикололо,то это то,что Мистраль оказывается будет базироваться на СФ и выполнять функции ЛЕДОКОЛА... со скоростью хода 18 узлов (снова смех в зале)...

 Итог- "не было у старухи забот,так купила порося..."

----------


## Полешук

> Не знаю где почитать. По маневренности даже не сомневаюсь, а по обслуживанию, с людьми на нем работавшими общался.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Фото сняты моим отцом Назаровым Владимиром.


Фото не открываются, попробую прямые ссылки вставить ...

По маневренности - нагрузка на крыло по какой массе не бери (даже пустого если) у Су-33, конечно, ниже, Тяговооруженность, если не считать "подъемников" где-то схожая, но как показал Фолклендский опыт, определнное значение имеет возможность отклонения вниз сопла и общая возможность быстрее сделать разворот. не беру на себя смелость заявить что отклонение вниз сопла компенсирует большую нагрузку на крыло, но тем не менее какое-то значение в воздушном бою это иметь может. Многое будет зависить от тактики построения боя. Як-141, сорее всего начале БВБ тянул бы на "вертикаль", а Су-33 на "горизонталь" (это если друг с другом).

Но повторюсь. Я не противопоставляю Як-141, а ставил вопрос о возможно более долгой жизни Киева и "систершипов" при оснащении их Як-141-м и рациональном вхождении последнего в ПВО АУС из, например, Киева и Кузнецова...

----------


## kfmut

> Соответственно после обнаружения атаки в зоне перехвата Як-141-х будет больше чем Су-33. При дальности полета Гарпуна (120-150 км) зона перехвата их носителей 150-200 км. На такую дальность Як-141 может взлетать вертикально с 4 Р-77/РВВ-АЕ и 2 Р-73.


А скажите, пожалуйста, две вещи: во-первых, почему за аксиому взяли что эскадрилья 41-ых взлетит быстрее, во-вторых, при скромных возможностях ка-31как бы далеко не факт, что любому из самолетов удастся при старте с палубы выйти в зону перехвата раньше пуска ПКР, только патрулирование на достаточном удалении даст адекватное время реакции.

ЗЫ Уважаемый Морячок, по "трактату" и последующим постам я отвечу несколько позже...

----------


## Полешук

> Но что еще окончательно и безповоротно прикололо,то это то,что Мистраль оказывается будет базироваться на СФ и выполнять функции ЛЕДОКОЛА... со скоростью хода 18 узлов (снова смех в зале)...
> 
>  Итог- "не было у старухи забот,так купила порося..."


А Макаров, ЕМНИП, только про Курилы и Балтику говорил...
Хм...

----------


## Полешук

> А скажите, пожалуйста, две вещи: во-первых, почему за аксиому взяли что эскадрилья 41-ых взлетит быстрее, во-вторых, при скромных возможностях ка-31как бы далеко не факт, что любому из самолетов удастся при старте с палубы выйти в зону перехвата раньше пуска ПКР, только патрулирование на достаточном удалении даст адекватное время реакции.


1. Чисто умозаключение. При вертикальном взлете эскадрилья яков может подняться за два раза, фактически. С трамплина же взлетает за раз только 1 (при наличии катапульт, может и 2, вроде). Самолет при этом надо поставить в корабельные задержники, поднять газоотбойный щит (потом опустить, что б следующий поставить). Даже при укороченном взелете яки поднимуться быстрее (хотя уже и не намного).

2. Ка-31... ну что сделешь, в принципе корабельные РЛС еще в помощь.
А патрулирование понятно, но сможет ли более звена находиться на таком патрулировании? Тем более этим звеном, скорее всего будет заниматься группа прикрытия и без нормальной ДРЛО поддержки возможности этого звена весьма ограничены...

----------


## Nazar

> При вертикальном взлете эскадрилья яков может подняться за два раза, фактически.


Всю жизнь у нас на Севере, Як-38 взлетали по одному, ни разу не видел что-бы хотя-бы парой взлетали, не говоря уже о половине эскадрильи. :Confused:

----------


## Полешук

> Всю жизнь у нас на Севере, Як-38 взлетали по одному, ни разу не видел что-бы хотя-бы парой взлетали, не говоря уже о половине эскадрильи.


Хм. Но может один за одним из стоящих на ВВП?
Или по одному тягают из зоны стоянки на ВВП? (ну тогда действительно не принципиально быстрее будет)...

Я-то ничего не видел, но чисто из концепции применения и возможностей самолета и корабля...

----------


## Морячок

> "на безрыбие и рак-рыба"...


А на "безптичье" - и жопа соловей. Уважаемый Alexvolf, зря Вы поделикатничали и не привели поговорку полностью.  :Smile:  В самый раз уместно:  



> для их размещения потребуется немного поднять палубу корабля. Кроме того, мы планируем использовать этот вертолетоносец в северных широтах, во льдах. Для этого нам потребуется усилить борта корабля. Но, подчеркиваю, это не повлечет серьезных изменений в конструкции и техническом оснащении "Мистраля", - отметил источник.


"источник" имеет представление о такой характеристике любого плавучего сооружения, как ОСТОЙЧИВОСТЬ? "Немного поднять палубу" - это добавить несколько тысяч тонн "верхнего" веса. Чем он будет компенсироваться? Утолщением обшивки в районе ватерлинии? Браво - "садитесь, два!". О метацентрической высоте "источник" не имеет даже смутного представления. 
А мы еще потом удивляемся "академику" Петрику и "пляшущим мостам" через Волгу... Точно - Россию погубят "троечники".



> палубу следует ПОДНЯТЬ (для чего,как и на сколько-10 см или 1,5метра)-это секрет
> для всех,но следует думать,что для повышения боевых качеств-чтоб
> вертолет сразу после взлета имел высоту,а равно безопасное расстояние над волной.... (бурные аплодисменты)


Да нет! я поначалу и сам проглядел - ЗАЧЕМ палубу поднимать собрались. "для их (т.е. вертолётов) размещения"!! Еще лучше - оказывается, в ангар этого хваленого "Мистраля" отечественные вертолеты не помещаются! Нет слов...  :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

> Еще лучше - оказывается, в ангар этого хваленого "Мистраля" отечественные вертолеты не помещаются! Нет слов...


Так об этом давно говорили, причем люди которые осматривали корабль на стоянке в Питере.

----------


## Pilot

взлет вертикалок звеном отрабатывали точно, может и шестеркой. Я учился с сыном Синицына, так его батя рассказывал об этом. Он же много занимался этим вопросом.

----------


## Полешук

> взлет вертикалок звеном отрабатывали точно, может и шестеркой. Я учился с сыном Синицына, так его батя рассказывал об этом. Он же много занимался этим вопросом.


Ну вот.
Даже звеном - это что-то.

----------


## Nazar

> взлет вертикалок звеном отрабатывали точно, может и шестеркой. Я учился с сыном Синицына, так его батя рассказывал об этом. Он же много занимался этим вопросом.


Возможно. Просто в свое время Киев стоял в прямой видимости из окон и наблюдая полеты, взлеты парами, звеньями мне не припомнятся. Хотя наверное, действительно отрабатывали, как один из пунктов БП.

----------


## Морячок

> Так об этом давно говорили, причем люди которые осматривали корабль на стоянке в Питере.


?!! - красота... нет слов - одни "выражения"!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

А какие у Мистраля есть аналоги? Куда наши вертолеты могут влезть? Какой из аналогичных кораблей может без доработок базироваться на севере? Кто еще готов продать нам такого рода оружие? И так далее..

Может хватит искать минусы и смириться с тем, что вариантов нет? Точнее, есть. Либо купить, либо не купить.  :Smile:  Вот и все.

Ах да.. Еще можно подарить отечественной промышленности ХХХ миллиардов, сделать пару заявлений про "скоро будет, да какое!" и забыть про такие корабли.

----------


## alexvolf

> А какие у Мистраля есть аналоги? Куда наши вертолеты могут влезть? Какой из аналогичных кораблей может без доработок базироваться на севере? Кто еще готов продать нам такого рода оружие? И так далее..
> 
> Может хватит искать минусы и смириться с тем, что вариантов нет? Точнее, есть. Либо купить, либо не купить.  Вот и все.
> 
> Ах да.. Еще можно подарить отечественной промышленности ХХХ миллиардов, сделать пару заявлений про "скоро будет, да какое!" и забыть про такие корабли.


Ну зачем так.Либо белое,либо черное...
За такие бабки можно свой проект разместить в любой стране которая имеет развитую судостроительную индустрию.Далеко ходить не надо.
ЧСЗ на Украине с богатым опытом постройки или Германия,наконец таже Франция.Через 4-5 лет получите готовый корабль со всеми технологическими отверстиями под установку отечественного воорудения и оборудования.Так ведь нет.Давай срочно приспичило,аж сегодня! Без Мистраля и флот не флот. А в течении 15 лет подумать об этом нельзя было?...

----------


## Nazar

> А какие у Мистраля есть аналоги?


Полно, Johan de Witt как вариант, или Juan Carlos I. Последний по многим характеристикам лучше Мистраля.




> Куда наши вертолеты могут влезть?


В Тараву к примеру, или в тот-же Juan Carlos I




> Какой из аналогичных кораблей может без доработок базироваться на севере?


Тарава.




> Кто еще готов продать нам такого рода оружие?


Все кто его производит.
Испания, Голландия, в принципе и США продали бы, если с ними грамотно договориться.




> И так далее..
> 
> Может хватит искать минусы и смириться с тем, что вариантов нет? Точнее, есть. Либо купить, либо не купить.  Вот и все.
> 
> .


Варианты как раз есть и я их уже назвал.
 :Wink:

----------


## Морячок

> Какой из аналогичных кораблей может без доработок базироваться на севере?


Вот на этом месте - пожалуйста, подробнее.
Десантный корабль - это высадка десанта на побережье - я верно понимаю? 
А теперь вопрос (тишина, барабанная дробь): можно ли где-то на побережье Норвегии высадить десант на побережье?
Вы были в Норвегии? - я был. Красота фиордов неописуемая. Советую посетить - впечатления на всю жизнь (без иронии).
Но где вы там найдете хотя бы метр береговой линии, куда можно было бы высадить десант? - только в портах! недаром в 1940 году война в Норвегии была "войной за порты". 
И снова "вечный" вопрос -зачем, в таком случае, на Севере "Мистраль"? да еще с проблемами остойчивости - весьма актуальной для Баренцева моря и Северной Атлантики...

----------


## Морячок

> взлет вертикалок звеном отрабатывали точно, может и шестеркой.


Коллеги - что вы так к количеству "одновременно взлетающих" прицепились... Хоть 6, хоть 8 - в случае войны, 1143.х атаковался бы 30-40 машинами противника, с разных направлений. Часть "Хонитов" связала бы боем 141-е, часть - беспрепятственно атаковала соединение. А если бы, одновременно, АПЛ противника произвела пуск "Саб-гарпунов", то картина получилась бы совсем кислая. С "той" стороны тоже не дураки сидели, и бой с "soviet aircraft carrier" тоже умели планировать... 
Кстати - я что-то не припоминаю, чтобы перед Як-141 ставилась отдельная задача ведения воздушного боя с истребителями противника. Если мне не изменяет память - целью для них оставались те же самолеты ДРЛО, просто, скромно уточнялось "в условиях авиационного противодействия" - вот и всё.

----------


## kfmut

А кто-нибудь хоть отдаленно представляет зачем в состав авиагруппы "Мистраля", хотят Ка-226 включить?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Варианты как раз есть и я их уже назвал.


Хм.. А откуда данные, что влезут в Тараву?  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вот на этом месте - пожалуйста, подробнее.
> Десантный корабль - это высадка десанта на побережье - я верно понимаю? 
> А теперь вопрос (тишина, барабанная дробь): можно ли где-то на побережье Норвегии высадить десант на побережье?


Да очень просто. На лед.  :Smile:  Не танки конечно (для которых Мистраль не очень и предназначен), а легкие бмп и бтр - вполне. Плюс вертолеты. Вы разве забыли, что нам на севере нужно? Причем тут берег Норвегии?  :Smile: 




> А кто-нибудь хоть отдаленно представляет зачем в состав авиагруппы "Мистраля", хотят Ка-226 включить?


Имхо, разведка и, может, медицинский. Как вертолет связи, опять же. Перекинуть кого-нибудь с корабля на корабль.

----------


## Nazar

> Хм.. А откуда данные, что влезут в Тараву?


Ну так посмотрите какие вертолеты входят в состав вертолетной группы на Тараве и сравните их габаритные характеристики с нашими. :Wink:

----------


## Полешук

> Коллеги - что вы так к количеству "одновременно взлетающих" прицепились... Хоть 6, хоть 8 - в случае войны, 1143.х атаковался бы 30-40 машинами противника, с разных направлений. Часть "Хонитов" связала бы боем 141-е, часть - беспрепятственно атаковала соединение. А если бы, одновременно, АПЛ противника произвела пуск "Саб-гарпунов", то картина получилась бы совсем кислая. С "той" стороны тоже не дураки сидели, и бой с "soviet aircraft carrier" тоже умели планировать... 
> Кстати - я что-то не припоминаю, чтобы перед Як-141 ставилась отдельная задача ведения воздушного боя с истребителями противника. Если мне не изменяет память - целью для них оставались те же самолеты ДРЛО, просто, скромно уточнялось "в условиях авиационного противодействия" - вот и всё.


Я, вообще-то, все-таки ставил вопрос о возможности продолжения жизни 1143-1143.4 при оснащении их Як-141 вместо Як-38М. Вместо ответа выросла небольшая дискуссия о сопоставлении Яка с сухим Мигом и Хорнетом. Ладно.

Далее самостоятельное применение Яков и не рассатривалось - а рассматривалось совместно с "классическими" палубниками, как единой авиасистемы АУС.

Беспрепятственная атака также ограничилась бы наличием "Фортов" на РКР пр. 1164 и 1144.

По "СабГарпунам". Во многом предотвращение их пусков и являлось бы задачей Киева и иже с ним (ПЛО АУС). Другой вопрос - насколько эффективно ее можно было решить.

Да и сам Гарпун не "вундерваффе". ЗРК, артиллерия и РЭБ могли существенно прорядить "ряды" летящих Гарпунов.

А самолеты ДРЛО, по поему скромному мнению, цель для истребителей почти не достижимая (разве что для МиГ-31). Особо если сейчас речь будет идти о "супер Хокае". Если подведет экскорт, то Хокаю, обычно недолеко до прикрытия Иджисом (теже Тикондероги, напару с Перри" обычно выдвигается перед АУГ/АУС в качестве передового поста ПВО). Тут лучше подойдет Форт с дальнебойной ракетой от С-400 (когда ее до "ума" доведут). Если и не собъет, то "шуганет уже точно, не до функций ДРЛО Хокаю будет... :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> Ну так посмотрите какие вертолеты входят в состав вертолетной группы на Тараве и сравните их габаритные характеристики с нашими.


CH-46 вроде тандемом, так что действительно должен быть не ниже камовских соосников.

Но почему Тарава, а не Уосп :Confused: 

Этот вообще по Оспреи ангар имеет :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

> А кто-нибудь хоть отдаленно представляет зачем в состав авиагруппы "Мистраля", хотят Ка-226 включить?


Хотя бы для того чтоб возить адмиральские и каперанговские команды с корабля на корабль. Не доводилось сидеть в "салоне" Ка-27ПС или более комфортабельном Ка-29? Крайне неудобные "салоны". Ну и если сравнить часовой расход топлива Ка-226 и Ка-27, то желание иметь "лёгкий" вертолёт в корабельной группировке понятно.

----------


## kfmut

> Хотя бы для того чтоб возить адмиральские и каперанговские команды с корабля на корабль. Не доводилось сидеть в "салоне" Ка-27ПС или более комфортабельном Ка-29? Крайне неудобные "салоны".


А десант-то тоже с удобствами возить собираются? :-) Озвучивали же три типа вертолетов для авиагруппы: корабельный вариант 52-ого, 27м как ПС и 226-ой.




> Ну и если сравнить часовой расход топлива Ка-226 и Ка-27, то желание иметь "лёгкий" вертолёт в корабельной группировке понятно.


Топливная эффективность? :-)

----------


## Nazar

> Но почему Тарава, а не Уосп
> 
> Этот вообще по Оспреи ангар имеет


Не ну можно и Уосп вспомнить, но это совсем новый корабль и я сомневаюсь, что даже теоретически могли-бы идти разговоры о его продаже.

----------


## An-Z

> А десант-то тоже с удобствами возить собираются? 
> 
> Топливная эффективность? :-)


Откуда на корабле десантники? У нас только морпехи, а для их десантирования на берег должны быть КВП, ну а всякие развед и досмотровые группы почему бы и не провезти с удобствами. Кстати, с Ка-226 возможен спуск по тросам в два потока, в отличии от одного на Ка-27..
Она самая..

----------


## Полешук

> Не ну можно и Уосп вспомнить, но это совсем новый корабль и я сомневаюсь, что даже теоретически могли-бы идти разговоры о его продаже.


Его серия уже завершилась.

Готовится новый проект.

Так что, считаю, в рамках "перезагрузки" необходимо добиться отмены "Джексона-Веника" ( :Smile: ) и договориться по постройке еще 4 Уоспов для России. Можно обусловить продолжением "сотрудничества" с Боингом.
Кстати, на нем может комфортно разместиться и эскадрилья Яков. :Rolleyes:  
Т.е. всего 4 эскадрильи, а это уже для современной России масштаб (в смысле чтоб в серию запустить)!

----------


## Полешук

> Откуда на корабле десантники? У нас только морпехи, а для их десантирования на берег должны быть КВП, ну а всякие развед и досмотровые группы почему бы и не провезти с удобствами. Кстати, с Ка-226 возможен спуск по тросам в два потока, в отличии от одного на Ка-27..
> Она самая..


Вообще если быть дотошным, то раз не озвучили Ка-29, то действительно,  Ка-226 может быть и за транспортно-десантного. :Eek: 

А что. Вид вполне футурустичный, как для джапанов если... Сразу и не поймут, что он десант высаживать может. Так на понты и взять можно... :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> Откуда на корабле десантники?


А кто говорил о десантниках? Что морской десант по этому случаю должен называться морпехсант? :-)




> У нас только морпехи, а для их десантирования на берег должны быть КВП, ну а всякие развед и досмотровые группы почему бы и не провезти с удобствами.


Мы же не БДК хотим купить ;-)




> Она самая..


Уважаемый Андрей, понимаете какая штука, зная что наше МО покупает китайские манипуляторы типа мышь с лейблом спецпроверки за 2тыс.р. и почти обыкновенные мониторы для компьютеров стоимостью в полмиллиона, а также делает другие очень интересные покупки, то на аргумент топливная эффективность я могу только смайлик поставить :-)

----------


## Морячок

> Я, вообще-то, все-таки ставил вопрос о возможности продолжения жизни 1143-1143.4 при оснащении их Як-141 вместо Як-38М. Вместо ответа выросла небольшая дискуссия о сопоставлении Яка с сухим Мигом и Хорнетом.


А, извиняюсь - значит, не так Вас понял... 
Сложный вопрос, на самом деле. Слишком много субъективных факторов влияло на судьбу 1143. Кроме сомнительной ценности авиагруппы - были и иные сложности - аварийная силовая установка, проблемная электроника... Если говорить об идеальном варианте, то корабли следовало загнать в капитальный ремонт и перестройку по типу "Горшкова". Но в 90е годы это было абсолютно нереальным делом, сами понимаете. 
Поэтому корабли, как не имеющие никакой боевой ценности, порезали на гвозди. Кстати - обратите внимание, что атомные "адмиралы"-то на разделку продавать не стали - хотя, в общем, они такие же "белые слоны", как и ТАКР. 
А Як-141... А что мы, собственно, о нём знаем, кроме проектных цифирек? Доверия у меня к ним нет никакого - уж если про общеизвестный Як-38 сейчас специалисты КБ Яковлева сказки рассказывают "на голубом глазу", то и реальные характеристики Як-141 нам вряд ли сообщат. Но, даже если ненадолго стать "дмитриями федоровичами" и принять на веру заявленные параметры - все равно "совсем не айс" выходит: посредственная машина, с какой стороны не посмотреть. Ну - вертикальный взлет. И что? - в бою-то разницы никакой - с каким разбегом самолет взлетел... Меня в той книжке Абидина "укокал" метод подсчета энерговооруженности: если учитывать тягу одного ПМД, то Як очень сильно проигрывает "Харриеру". Но автор "плюсует" еще тягу двух ПД - и вот, вуаля! - Як-38 уже "на уровне лучших современных истребитеелй"!  :Biggrin:  Ну прямо "пятый туз" какой... В полете-то (и в бою!) ПД выключены. А вот "Харриер" свою тягу что при взлете, что в бою использует в полном объеме. И к чему такое шулерство, спрашивается? на кого это рассчитано - на детей, что ли? Стыдно читать такое. 



> Да и сам Гарпун не "вундерваффе". ЗРК, артиллерия и РЭБ могли существенно прорядить "ряды"


Бесспорно! Вы еще поглядите на вес БЧ - триста с чем-то килограммов. Совсем не тот "калибр", чтобы потопить "Киев". На наш "Garpunski" прямо указывалось : цели - корабли водоизмещением до 5 000 тонн...

----------


## Полешук

> Поэтому корабли, как не имеющие никакой боевой ценности, порезали на гвозди. Кстати - обратите внимание, что атомные "адмиралы"-то на разделку продавать не стали - хотя, в общем, они такие же "белые слоны", как и ТАКР.


Секундочку. Но разделали то только Новороссийск в Южной Корее. А остальные так или иначе на плаву (но может Киев уже и того но все равно долго был еще в Китае.)

Я так понимаю, что если бы они не на "бочках" стояли а у "персонального" причала, то достояли бы они может и до на ших дней. Возможно и прошлогоднее решение было бы тогда не по восстановлению ТАРКР, а по восстановлению ТАВКР (возможно по уже отработанному на Горшкове пути).




> Бесспорно! Вы еще поглядите на вес БЧ - триста с чем-то килограммов. Совсем не тот "калибр", чтобы потопить "Киев". На наш "Garpunski" прямо указывалось : цели - корабли водоизмещением до 5 000 тонн...


Вообщето 225 кг, по всем справочникам.

ЕМНИП по ЗВО второй половины 80-х для уничтожения наших АУГ/АУС амеры дооборудовали эскадрилью Б-52 под Гарпуны вроде по 20 ПКР на борт (вместо AGM-86), Два звена в итоге могли запустить 160 Гарпунов (как все авианосное авиакрыло, включая Викинги).

----------


## An-Z

> А кто говорил о десантниках?...


 :Biggrin:  А кто первый произнёс  "десант возить"? Ну а на остальные вопросы Вы сами сможете ответить, даже не сильно напрягаясь.. Причём все ответы будут из разряда возможных, но не истинных..

----------


## kfmut

2Морячок

Еще разок почитал дискуссию и "тракт" в частности, для себя так и не понял вашу позицию по вопросу "нужны были классические АВ советскому флоту или не нужны" с вариантами ответа "да/нет", какой-то хитрый вариант получается: нужны, но руководство страны не могло оценить их значимости для строительства современного(пускай и не сбалансированного) флота, соответственно не строило :-) Т.е. в принципе отсутствовал побудительный мотив для их появления в составе флота, так? Так зачем они нужны? Понимаю, что похоже на заевший грамофон :-), но проще объяснить на примере( пример нашёлся даже про "любимый" Мистраль :-D ):

http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20100408/219450055.html



> У нас береговая структура не существует и под авианосцы, но мы планируем ее создавать (для кораблей типа "Мистраль" - ред.). Если мы хотим задачи решать какие-то, то это надо делать. А то можно сказать, что у нас нет береговой структуры, нет специалистов... *Договоримся, значит будем все делать, не договоримся - не будем*


появление соответствующей инфраструктуры чётко увязано с появлением "Мистраля" и никак иначе, у вас как-то наоборот: сначала построим инфраструктуру(читай АВ), а потом может быть появится "Мистраль"(что-то произойдёт и без АВ никак).




> Осталось еще несколько вопросов, на которые следует дать ответы





> 1. Пожароопасность АВ. Эта точка зрения насколько распространена, настолько и ошибочна:


"какие ваши доказательства?" :-)




> на флотах, к сожалению, регулярно что-то горит, тонет и взрывается. В 73-м, например, загорелся и затонул БПК "Отважный", а авариям и катастрофам на ПЛ, вообще "несть числа" и не только в нашем флоте.


Если так рассуждать, то можно сказать, что в высокой аварийнности тогоже "Харриера" нет ничего особенного. Всё дело в статистике, а её в данном случае архимало, поэтому "перетягивание одеяла" в одну из сторон "от лукавого"




> А линкоров в своё время сколько взорвалось, прямо в базах? но линкоры ведь "сошли со сцены" отнюдь не по этой причине...


на них просто прошла общемировая мода(хотя штаты их использовали и во Вьетнаме, и в Ираке), кончится мода и на авианосцы




> 2. Англичане и "Фантомы". Тут причина проста: "Арк Роял" и "Одейшес", способные нести на борту полноценную авиацию были заложены в 1942-43 годах. И к середине 70-х, попросту "выработали ресурс" (см. выше). А на постройку аналогичных, попросту, не было денег - были планы постройки замены - "Queen Elizabeth" и "Duke of Edinburgh", но в "дотэтчеровскую" эпоху Великобритания была весьма небогатой страной... Практически, только в 80е годы экономика страны "пришла в себя" после 2МВ.


Вот именно, заложены они были в начале 40-х, а вступили в строй в середине 50-х, а к моменту списания они даже положенных 25 лет не откатали(23 года для "Арк Ройяла" и 21 год для "Игла", его даже до нефтяного кризиса 73-го года списали), при этом австралийский "Мельбурн" списали в начале 80-х, индийский "Викрант"(экс-"Геркулес") - в конце 90-х, а "Вираат"(экс-"Гермес") ещё должен плавать. На правление же лейбористов приходится отказ от проекта единого для армии флота сверхзвукового СВВП Hawker Siddley P.1154, покупка замены в виде "Фантома" и списание "Арк Ройяла", "логика" явно прослеживается...




> 3. Надводное прикрытие районов деятельности АПЛ и риск "горячей войны". Следует учитывать особенности "морского права", сложившегося, в современном виде...


Так почему НАТО свои субмарины не будет прикрывать надводными кораблями? Или они будут равнодушно взирать как их гоняют по океану?




> 4. АВ в северных морях. Море - не Сибирь, в нём сильных морозов не бывает  Если же серьезно - вплоть до Мурманска проходит "язык" Гольфстрима, поэтому авианосцы там могут "работать" без особых трудностей.


Так там волнение моря 4-5 баллов треть года, сейчас над Норвегией - 5-6 баллов, на Фареро-Исландском противододочном рубеже тоже самое
http://www.oceanweather.com/data/NAT...ern/index.html
что при таком волненинии можно нормально вести воздушные операции?

ЗЫ А с указанным трудом С.Г.Горшкова можно где-нибудь ознакомиться?

----------


## An-Z

> Вообще если быть дотошным, то раз не озвучили Ка-29, то действительно,  Ка-226 может быть и за транспортно-десантного.


Про Ка-29 можно забыть, даже когда в середине 2000-х один инозаказчик проявил к нему интерес, возобновление производства даже не рассматривалось..

P.S. Ко всем дискутирующим, просьба перед написанием ответа поглядывать на тему топика и удерживаться от оффтопа и флуда...

----------


## Nazar

> АВ в северных морях. Море - не Сибирь, в нём сильных морозов не бывает Если же серьезно - вплоть до Мурманска проходит "язык" Гольфстрима, поэтому авианосцы там могут "работать" без особых трудностей.


К слову, американские АУГ, крайне редко ( известен один случай ), поднимались "выше" Лофотен ( траверз Буде ). И совсем не по причине волнения моря, или как говорят некоторые "специалисты". по причине отказов паровой катапульты.
Траверз Буде - оптимальная точка, для нанесения ударов палубной авиации по ключевым точкам Северо-Запада СССР.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*"Янтарь" считает покупку Mistral незаконной*

8 июля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer –   Калининградский завод «Янтарь», входящий в ОАО «Объединенная судостроительная корпорация» (ОСК), обратился в ФАС с просьбой проверить соответствие закону о конкуренции обстоятельств возможного приобретения Минобороны французских вертолетоносцев класса Mistral, сообщает Газета.ru.

«Янтарь» ссылается на то, что отечественные судостроители были отстранены от участия в конкурсе на поставку для нужд обороноспособности страны, а условия конкурса так и не были обнародованы. 

Между тем руководство «Янтаря» считает, что российские заводы располагают достаточными производственными мощностями, чтобы строить аналогичные суда: «Таким опытом располагает ОАО «Невское ПКБ», «Янтарь», возможности есть у «Адмиралтейских верфей», «Балтийского завода», «Севмаша».

Руководство «Янтаря» считает, что привлечение французского исполнителя к участию в конкурсе по закупке нарушает статью 6 закона «О гособоронзаказе», а отстранение российских предприятий от участия в конкурсе на поставку для нужд обороноспособности страны вертоленосцев типа Mistral содержит признаки нарушения статьи 15 закона «О защите конкуренции».

http://www.aex.ru/news/2010/7/8/76562/

Ребята жгут.

----------


## alexvolf

> *"Янтарь" считает покупку Mistral незаконной*
> 
> 8 июля 2010 г., Aviation Explorer –   Калининградский завод «Янтарь», входящий в ОАО «Объединенная судостроительная корпорация» (ОСК), обратился в ФАС с просьбой проверить соответствие закону о конкуренции обстоятельств возможного приобретения Минобороны французских вертолетоносцев класса Mistral, сообщает Газета.ru.


 Ну дак вопрос о лоббировании приобретения Мистраля стоял с самого начала и не для кого это не было секретом.Единственное  не  известное -кто за этой "сделкой века" стоит.Понятно и то,что Янтарь своими силами вертолетоносец не построит.тогда спрашивается нафига было создавать ОАО ОСК ?Для распределения доходных акций между своими существует Газпром.Одним словом руководство "криво" рулит,а "ребята-жгут"...
Кстати сегодня Президент Медведев сменил министра обороны и хоть
решения Главнокомандующего не остариваются,выскажу личное мнение- смена  прошла по принципу " мыло на мыло,без всякого шила"...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну дак вопрос о лоббировании приобретения Мистраля стоял с самого начала и не для кого это не было секретом.Единственное  не  известное -кто за этой "сделкой века" стоит.Понятно и то,что Янтарь своими силами вертолетоносец не построит.


Да построить может и построит, вот только что?  :Smile:  

А когда и строить нечего, и неизвестно, построят ли, говорить про конкуренцию - смешно.  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> А когда и строить нечего, и неизвестно, построят ли, говорить про конкуренцию - смешно.


Знаете, в свое время, когда поверженной после первой мировой войны Германии запретили практически все, она при правлении одного из величайших людей современности, сумела наладить такой уровень производства и развила технологическую мысль так, как это не смогли сделать все остальные страны вместе взятые.

Я это говорю к тому, что нашей изнывающей стране, уже давно нужен хороший папа

----------


## Морячок

> Секундочку. Но разделали то только Новороссийск в Южной Корее. А остальные так или иначе на плаву


Ну - не будем придираться  :Smile:  Продавали-то их как металлолом. 




> Я так понимаю, что если бы они не на "бочках" стояли а у "персонального" причала, то достояли бы они может и до на ших дней. Возможно и прошлогоднее решение было бы тогда не по восстановлению ТАРКР, а по восстановлению ТАВКР (возможно по уже отработанному на Горшкове пути).


Трудно сказать... В законсервированном виде они и на бочках прекрасно бы простояли, ничего с ними бы не сталось. Повторюсь - флот не видел нужды в таких кораблях, ценности они для него не представляли, одни хлопоты. Ведь продержались до сих дней "адмиралы" сопоставимой величины... Да и насчет отсутствия береговой инфраструктуры тезис не вполне корректен - в 90е годы списали ПЛАРБ пр. 941, а для них причальные сооружения были - в принципе, могли бы на место "Тайфунов" поставить ТАКР, если бы реальная нужда была в том. Выходит - не было. 
Что касается перестройки 1143.1-3 а-ля "Адм. Горшков" в наше время - ну, сомнительно... У "Горшкова" возраст - третий десяток идет, а сколько лет было бы его "систершипам"? староваты они уже были бы для таких радикальных преобразований. Да и - для индусов реинкарнация дело обыденное, потому они на переделку "Горшкова" и согласились, ИМХО  :Wink:   А вот для нас - большой вопрос, что получилось бы в результате, иные ведь религии в наших краях... Но в начале 90-х тема была бы вполне актуальна - при условии сохранения СССР и его экономики.




> ак и не понял вашу позицию по вопросу "нужны были классические АВ советскому флоту или не нужны" с вариантами ответа "да/нет", какой-то хитрый вариант получается: нужны, но руководство страны не могло оценить их значимости для строительства современного(пускай и не сбалансированного) флота, соответственно не строило :-) Т.е. в принципе отсутствовал побудительный мотив для их появления в составе флота, так? Так зачем они нужны


Ну, блин - что тут ответить? Объективно - да, нужны. Для задач, о которых мы уже тут рассуждали. Но в специфических условиях "руководящей и направляющей роли КПСС" брежневской поры это было малореально, вне зависимости от реальных потребностей. Принимается такой ответ? 
Поймите - невозможно "абстрактно" размышлять о предмете, в отрыве от реальной политической обстановки того времени. Ну не любил Секретарь ЦК КПСС и Министр обороны СССР Д.Ф.Устинов авианосцы - и всё тут. Почему? - а хрен знает. Спросить-то никто не осмеливался... Может быть, где-то на съезде каком, или пленуме - ляпнул что-то по их поводу, а потом "взад пятки" уже некошерно было... Поди сейчас, разберись - что в головах этих геронтократов творилось. Может, просто - старческий маразм в оригинальной форме проявился - в виде "авианосцефобии". 

По статистике аварийности буду краток - сравните аварийность кораблей разных классов, и получите картину примерно равной величины, вне зависимости от того что это был авианосец или эсминец. А самый "аварийный" класс кораблей, м.п. - подводные лодки.

Линкоры - возражение не приму, но развивать спор не стану (оффтоп): скажу только, что линкоры как боевые корабли изжили себя, им нет места в современном бою уже больше 60 лет. "Айовы" после 2МВ использовались лишь в качестве плавбатарей - при отсутствии противодействия противника.   




> заложены они были в начале 40-х, а вступили в строй в середине 50-х, а к моменту списания они даже положенных 25 лет не откатали


Мнэ-э... А на стапеле что - сталь не гниёт, что ли? :) Больше 10 лет под открытым небом простоять - не шутка. Считайте возраст с момента закладки, а не ввода в строй. 
Да и - не было денег у англичан на полноценные корабли, чтобы построить взамен. Даже на эксплуатацию этих "старичков" еле наскребали... Я же писал уже, что даже "Инвинсиблы" планировали не вводить в строй - все три, имею в виду - уже при консерваторах, кстати. "Холодный душ" Фолклендов отрезвил, ну и экономика как раз стала оживать...

----------


## Полешук

> ОСК предложила отказаться от покупки "Мистраля" в пользу корейского аналога
> 
> 
> ... 
> 
> 
> *Министерство обороны России намерено провести тендер на покупку десантных вертолетоносцев.* К конкурсу помимо "Мистраля" могут быть допущены голландские корабли класса "Иоганн де Витт" и испанские "Хуан Карлос". ОСК впервые предложила минобороны еще одного кандидата на конкурс. Военное ведомство, в свою очередь, скептически отнеслось к предложению ОСК, объявив, что "декларировать можно что угодно" - по оценке военных, строительство вертолетоносца класса "Мистраль" или "Токто" займет по меньшей мере семь-десять лет. 
> ...
> 
> Ранее сообщалось, что ОСК ведет переговоры с южнокорейской компанией STX, спроектировавшей французский "Мистраль". Этой компании принадлежит верфь STX France, которая займется поставкой корабля в случае, если будет принято решение о его покупке. В обмен на передачу технологий на строительство "Мистраля" STX может получить контракты на создание судов для работы на российском шельфе.


URL: http://lenta.ru/news/2010/07/15/mistral/

----------


## Архангельск

> К осознанию того, что океанский флот необходим, рано или поздно я думаю дойдут и готовить кадры, которые будут его возрождать, или строить заного нужно уже сейчас, в том числе и людей которые будут его эксплуатировать, в том числе и летчиков, подготовка которых требует длительного времени.


Перечитал всю тему. Зачем современной России авианосец? Нашел ответы в. Морской доктрине Российской Федерации на период до 2020 года.  Ответы на одной странице. Коротко и ёмко. Исчерпывающе... Авианосец современной России необходим, исходя из следующего:
1. Сущности национальной морской политики.
2.Национальных интересов Российской Федерации в Мировом океане, целей и принципов национальной морской политики. Национальных интересов Российской Федерации в Мировом океане.
3.Целей национальной морской политики.
4. Принципов национальной морской политики.
5. Задач национальной морской политики.
6. Функциональных направлений национальной морской политики.
7. Региональных направлений национальной морской политики.
8. Реализации национальной морской политики.
Подробно изложено в ссылке на Морскую доктрину Российской Федерации на период до 2020 года.
http://nvo.ng.ru/wars/2001-08-03/4_sea_doctrina.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Перечитал всю тему. Зачем современной России авианосец? Нашел ответы в. Морской доктрине Российской Федерации на период до 2020 года. Ответы на одной странице. Коротко и ёмко. Исчерпывающе... Авианосец современной России необходим, исходя из следующего:
> 1. Сущности национальной морской политики.
> 2.Национальных интересов Российской Федерации в Мировом океане, целей и принципов национальной морской политики. Национальных интересов Российской Федерации в Мировом океане.
> 3.Целей национальной морской политики.
> 4. Принципов национальной морской политики.
> 5. Задач национальной морской политики.
> 6. Функциональных направлений национальной морской политики.
> 7. Региональных направлений национальной морской политики.
> 8. Реализации национальной морской политики.
> ...


То есть:

- сохранение суверенитета во внутренних морских водах, территориальном море, а также в воздушном пространстве над ними, на дне и в недрах; 

- реализация юрисдикции и защита суверенных прав в исключительной экономической зоне на разведку, разработку и сохранение природных ресурсов, как живых, так и неживых, находящихся на дне, в его недрах и в покрывающих водах, управление этими ресурсами, производство энергии путем использования воды, течений и ветра, создание и использования искусственных островов, установок и сооружений, морских научных исследований и сохранение морской среды; 

- реализация и защита суверенных прав на континентальном шельфе Российской Федерации по разведке и разработке его ресурсов; 

- реализация и защита свободы открытого моря, включающей свободу судоходства, полетов, рыболовства, научных исследований, свободу прокладывать подводные кабели и трубопроводы; 

- защита территории Российской Федерации с морских направлений, защита и охрана Государственной границы Российской Федерации на море и в воздушном пространстве над ним.

----------


## alexvolf

В начале июля 2010г. американцы не взирая на глобальную экологическую катастрофу с нефтянной платформой  и обьявленный RED ALERT на пляжах Флориды,
провели военно-морские учения под названием RIMPAC-2010 c с потоплением реальной морской цели в виде бывшего десантного вертолетоносца LPH 11 "Нью Орлеан" водоизмещением 18340 т.
Вначале АВ обработала палубная авиация с использованием КАБ с лазерным наведением,добивать мишень предоставили доблестным NAVY,которые пальнули два или три "Гарпуна",столько же самонаводящихся торпед,под самый конец дело  не обошлось  без артиллерии...

----------


## Nazar

Красивые кадры, я аж размечтался. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Да, и сразу ясно зачем России авианосец...

----------


## FLOGGER

> учения под названием RIMPAC-2010 c с потоплением реальной морской цели


Они это проделывают уже не в первый и, думаю, не в последний раз. Я по телеку целую передачу про такие же учения видел. Довольно интересно.

----------


## Морячок

Дык, а что уникального в этом? Советский флот, также, практиковал учебные атаки по реальным целям. Наиболее известные - "Граф Цеппелин" и "Красный Кавказ". На Новой Земле, также...

----------


## Redan

Боцманский юмор по-американски:



А так было в старину в ВМС США:



"Изучая противника,легче победить его в бою!"-советский военный лётчик,гвардии майор,заслуженный лётчик-испытатель,дважды Герой Советского Союза (1943,1945) Амет-Хан,Султан.

----------


## Redan

Что касается фото,как американцы ракетами уничтожают на военно-морском полигоне свою старую технику...Хм...Что в них удивительного?!Военный полигон-на то и полигон,чтобы военные и конструктора-инженеры там тренировались,учились.Во всем мире военные полигоны существуют,как морские,так и наземные.Они обозначены на соответствующих картах.Это-не секретная информация.Кстати,американ  цы часто практикуют затопление устаревшей военной авиатехники в Атлантике.Именно,потом произошла несуразица,когда штатские лица-поисковики,в районе Бермуд,нашли военные самолеты 40-х годов,сообщив на весь мир,что-это знаменитое 19-е звено!А оказалось,что-это выброшенные за ненужностью старые самолеты ВВС или ВМС США.Об этом был и документальный фильм,переведённый на русский язык,по ТВ-каналу "Дискавери" итп...

В советское время авиация ВМФ (ТУ-16) отрабатывала учебные ракетные пуски на Каспии (полигон № 77,"Форт Шевченко").В начале 80-х гг. там было удачно произведено ракетопускание с борта ТУ-16 гарнизона ДКБФ Остров-2.Летал замкомполка 12-го ОМРАП А.Максимов.Подобные учебные ракетные пуски советские ТУ-16 проводили и на ТОФ в 50-60-70-80-гг. (мой отец был участником этого;стреляли,естественно  ,по старым,списанным кораблям и судам-тогда же лётчикам,участвовавшим в этом, командование давало почётные грамоты с напутствием:"Побольше колов!").Скромная история ракетопусканий с ТУ-16 авиации ВМФ СССР на ТОФ (Монгохто,Каменный ручей,Долина смерти):

5 марта 1959 года командир полка подполковник Юрьев Н. А. и старший летчик 3-й эскадрильи Старое успешно выполнили первые практические пуски авиационных управляемых реактивных снарядов типа "КС" двумя экипажами.В 1960 году за освоение нового вида оружия и достигнутые успехи в боевой и политической подготовке приказом командующего авиацией ВМФ полк награжден переходящим кубком.В октябре 1961 года впервые на Тихоокеанском флоте экипажем командира полка подполковника Юрьева Н. А. был произведен практический пуск двух изделий " КР" в одном луче с оценкой "отлично",а в декабре 1962 года впервые во всей авиации ВМФ этим же экипажем произведен экспериментальный пуск "КР" с максимальной дальности с отворотом самолета-носителя на 180 градусов.В 1967 году по итогам боевой подготовки полк завоевал Приз Главкома ВМФ.В феврале 1974 года экипаж майора Гурьянова впервые в авиации ТОФа произвел практический пуск АКР КСР-2м с Н-800м.В 1980 году полк переучивается и осваивает новую авиационную технику-Ту-22м2,и 8 сентября 1981 года были произведены практические пуски АКР КСР-24 с данного типа летательного аппарата.По итогам 1986 года полк объявлен "Отличным" и занял первое место среди летных частей ВВС ТОФа.

http://www.mongokhto.narod.ru/mong.htm

----------


## Nazar

*Redan*

Приветствую в очередной раз. Прочитал твой текст, во многом не согласен..

1) Мы никогда не затапливали, такие крупные корабли и суда, которые затапливали американцы.
2) Затапливая свои авианосцы и УБДК, они всегда старались показать, что их невозможно потопить тактическим, авиационным вооружением, и они правы.

Про весь остальной пафос и воспоминания о прошлом, можно только вспоминать, нервно куря в стороне.

----------


## Redan

В советское время МРА могла затопить всё,что хотела-был бы отдан приказ!)))

История ракетных пусков в МРА ВМФ СССР:

http://airbase.ru/hangar/navymiss.htm



Корабль-мишень "Чкалов" с пробоиной от ракет (затопили,не обратив внимание даже на название судна!))) ):







http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/pkr1/K10C.HTML

----------


## Nazar

> В советское время МРА могла затопить всё,что хотела-был бы отдан приказ!)))


Ну у нас в то время везде так было, МРА могла кого угодно затопить, ПЛА кого угодно найти, РА кого угодно обнаружить, ПЛ кого угодно торпедировать, а командир ракетного катера потопить авианосец, если повезет. :Smile:  Одни идиоты же вокруг были, что их не топить то.

Вопрос: Какие теоретические потери МА закладывались в задачу по уничтожению АУГ и было-ли уничтожение этого АУГ гарантированно?

----------


## ZIGZAG

Nazar,в точку!!! :Smile: ,тоже хотел эту фразу вспомнить))

----------


## Redan



----------


## ZIGZAG

При всем уважении ув.Redan,но вы привели не схему атаки на АУГ МРА ,а профиль полета кр.А вот это, если военные всерьез при планировании закладывают- "низкая степень ожидаемого противодействия противника,слабый уровень подготовки экипажа АУГ (что вряд ли),отсутствие средств ПВО и РЛС противника вдоль берега"-ну просто "не в одни ворота"!это типичных русский авось!

----------


## Redan

ZIGZAG,ну ладно тебе!Если я не прав,то укажи на ошибки,скажи,как надо делать...Я-же старался,хотел,как лучше...Я-не злопамятный,но очень обидчивый человек.Давай по-доброму здесь друг-к-другу! :Wink: Просто мой отец 7 лет в 60-70-х гг. летал регулярно на ТУ-16 на ТОФ на разведку и условное уничтожение АУГ,особенно часто на АВ "Мидуэй",и дожил до отставки,и хорошей военной пенсии.Поэтому,я не понимаю,в чем я не прав?!

----------


## ZIGZAG

Redan извини если нечаянно обидел,бывает пишу не подумав сори еще раз)))короче мир-труд-спирт :Wink: !бум дружить!))Ты все правильно написал и фото у тебя всегда интересны.Отцу мое почтение,очень уважаю всех кто защищал Родину,где бы и кем не служил.А так ,по схеме она как бы должна быть чуть более подробной с указанием состава,направления,высоты  ,скорости,временные интервалы,и тд ,всех обозначенных на схеме объектов.Если не заленюсь,то кину для примера схему атаки ввс сша зрп с-75 во вьетнами или израильтян на ближнем востоке.
ПэСы. еще раз не обижайтесь на меня,час то бываю не прав-признаю. :Cool:

----------


## Redan

Ок! :Smile:

----------


## Морячок

http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2010-08-13/8_avianosets.html
Российский авианосец – мечта становится былью?
Командование ВМФ объявило, что к концу 2010 года будет готов технический проект нового авианесущего корабля
------------------------------------------------------------------
Предлагаю обсудить весьма обширную статью в НВО.

Меня смутил подзаголовок - неужели сразу техпроект? Nazar, Вы не в курсе - а эскизный проект когда был создан? как-то мимо прошла информация - по-моему, разработка еще в стадии аванпроекта...

----------


## ZIGZAG

Обсудим:
Автор утверждает,что ситуация изменилась после совещания 2007 года,хотя это не так,кроме декларации о необходимости иметь АВА в составе флота там ни чего не приняли,да и не могли(не хотели),так как я утверждаю,что г.Мосорин не являлся и не является сторонником АВА он выступает за подводные лодки как за главную силу,от сюда его слова про не нужность"американских громадин".Это совещание(тогда в ЦНИИ) можно трактовать лишь как дань моде.Вообще кадры решают если не все,то многое,так получилось,но у нас не было ни одного командующего флотом,который бы отдавал авианосцам приоритет(да, у некоторых наступало прозрение о необходимости заиметь такие корабли,но приоритет всегда был за другими силами флота).Первым таким человеком я уверен стал адмирал Высоцкий(первый командующий не подводник).
Ниже автор мягко скажем ошибочно пишет,о якобы забытой теме АВА в России,и о том,что тема будто бы всплыла только в начале этого года.Хочу напомнить автору и всем кто "забыл",что тема эта стала главной и постоянной сразу, как только командующим стал адмирал Высоцкий.А "супер" ускорение разработка отечественного авианосца получила, по окончании не очень удачной операции в Грузии.На борту Кузнецова 11 октября 2008 года побывал президент Медведев,и им были сделаны ряд важных заявлений,в том числе об авианосце,президент тогда сказал,"каким он будет говорить рано,но он(АВ)точно будет атомным",а Высоцкий тогда добавил,-"точно не меньше чем этот"(имея ввиду Кузнецов).После этого было как минимум одно совещание(о котором упоминалось в сми) в Питере по АВА, так же посещение Высоцким выставки Евронавале,где наша делегация интересовалась опытом Франции в строительстве АВА(там же были первые контакты по Мистралю).
Далее автор задается вопросом какой же нужен России авианосец,и без особых мук совести отвечает,что классический авианосец с катапультами нам не нужен(!?),да и не потянем мы его(!?),вот так все просто!и главком и президент не авторитет-не нужен ,не можем!А то,что Франции нужен и она имеет,Великобритания строит,Китай планирует это все фигня!-Щербаков сказал не нужен!
Про авиагруппу,хотелось бы сказать автору,что нет у нас ни фаворитов ни аутсайдеров в гонке за право быть палубным истребителем,так как у нас всего один кандидат в ближайшей перспективе- МиГ-29К.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Redav

> Обсудим:
> Автор утверждает,что ситуация изменилась после совещания 2007 года,хотя это не так,…


ИМХО изменилось все немного ранее 



> Хочу напомнить автору и всем кто "забыл",что тема эта стала главной и постоянной сразу, как только командующим стал адмирал Высоцкий.А "супер" ускорение разработка отечественного авианосца получила, по окончании не очень удачной операции в Грузии.


Только обсуждение о необходимости обладания АВ Россией и первые шаги в обладании АВ сделаны до того как Высоцкий стал не только главкомом ВМФ, но даже командующим Северным флотом.



> Указом Президента РФ от 26 сентября 2005 г. назначен командующим Северным флотом.
> В сентябре 2007 г. назначен главнокомандующим Военно-морским флотом.
> http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1274/8945/index.shtml


Может все началось и не с проекта Федеральной целевой программы «Авианосное соединение», но факт налицо, что 25 марта 2005 года в Военно-морской академии им. Н.Г. Кузнецова прошла научно-практическая конференция на тему «История, перспективы развития и боевого применения авианосных кораблей (авианосцев) ВМФ России».

Потом видно разобрались чего могут ваять наши карабелы и…
21 марта 2007 президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал Указ № 394 «Об открытом акционерном обществе «Объединенная судостроительная корпорация».
Проведены и проводятся мероприятия дабы размышлизмы каким быть ВМФ России стали не научной фантастикой, а реальностью.
Не будь этого, то тот же Высоцкий мог бы суетиться до посинения, а результат был бы нулевым. Как вменяемый главком он не отсебятиной занимается, а участвует в выполнении решения, о котором мы можем догадываться … или знать в рамках дозволенного.



> Про авиагруппу,хотелось бы сказать автору,что нет у нас ни фаворитов ни аутсайдеров в гонке за право быть палубным истребителем,так как у нас всего один кандидат в ближайшей перспективе- МиГ-29К.


Если забыть про самолеты Су, то конечно ни какой конкуренции и ни каких фаворитов.

----------


## Redav

02.08.2010 / РИА Новости 
*Главком ВМФ: контракт по "Мистралю" могут подписать на "Евронавале"*
В последнее воскресенье июля в России отмечался День Военно-морского флота страны. Одним из главных мест проведения торжеств был и остается город русской Славы - Севастополь. В те дни на центральных трибунах военно-морского парада можно было увидеть и спикера Госдумы РФ Бориса Грызлова, и мэра Москвы Юрия Лужкова, и первого замминистра обороны РФ Владимира Поповкина, и, конечно, главнокомандующего ВМФ РФ адмирала Владимира Высоцкого. С главкомом ВМФ России удалось побеседовать нашему специальному корреспонденту Сергею Сафронову.
_- Владимир Сергеевич, мы находимся в Севастополе, поэтому первый вопрос касается перевооружения Черноморского флота._
- Я уже отвечал Вашему агентству на этот вопрос и могу лишь подтвердить, что до 2020 года Черноморский флот пополнится 15 новыми надводными кораблями, а именно фрегатами, и дизельными подводными лодками в соотношении 60 на 30. Но могу уточнить. Уже в этом году будут на «Янтаре» в Калининграде будут заложены три фрегата проекта 1135(б) и уже на «Адмиралтейских верфях» в Санкт-Петербурге заложены три подводные лодки проекта 636 специально для Черноморского флота.
_- Как глобальное налаживание сотрудничества России с США и НАТО проявляется на море?_
- Мы полностью восстанавливаем сотрудничество с НАТО, причем именно в тех областях деятельности, которые для нас предпочтительней и где мы находим полное взаимопонимание. Это, прежде всего, борьба с наркотрафиком, учения по проведению поисково-спасательных операций на море и конечно важнейшая сейчас тема - борьба с пиратством в районе Африканского Рога.
Одним словом, сотрудничество идет по всем без исключения позициям на всех морях и океанах. Причем это касается не только проведения учений или заходов кораблей в иностранные порты - это глобальный обмен информацией, обеспечение логистики, право упрощенного захода в иностранные порты.
Очень важным, конечно же, является и взаимная готовность сторон в любой момент в случае возникновения нештатной ситуации на море придти на помощь друг другу. Любой спасатель НАТО может, условно говоря, вывести наш экипаж из аварийной подлодки и, наоборот, такую помощь можем оказать мы. В прошлом году наш спасательный аппарат садился на английскую, польскую, немецкую подлодки. Ведь у нас одни стандарты: диаметр аварийного люка на подводных лодках и у нас, и у них 85 сантиметров, даже торпедные аппараты, через которые могут при необходимости покидать лодку подводники, и те одного калибра - 21 дюйм или 533 миллиметра.
_- Когда в 2008 году начиналась антипиратская операция в Аденском заливе, много говорилось о возможности базирования наших кораблей за рубежом. Эта тема еще актуальна?_
- Тема базирования за рубежом актуальна. Для нас хорошо, когда есть возможность базирования за рубежом, но делать это надо постепенно, с учетом возможностей страны. Первый шаг в этом направлении - это система упрощенных заходов в иностранные порты. Многие государства мира на это идут. Мы будем этим пользоваться. Речь, прежде всего, идет о тех странах, которые обладают хорошей инфраструктурой. У них портовая зона располагается вблизи районов, где оперативно присутствуют корабли ВМФ РФ. Например, если это зона восточного Средиземноморья и Черного моря , то это Турция и Греция. Причем и те другие открывают нам такие возможности. Кроме того, сейчас значительно улучшились отношения с Италией, а это уже западное Средиземноморье.
_- А какие плану у командования ВМФ России в отношения пункта базирования российских кораблей в сирийском порту Тартус?_
- База в Тартусе будет однозначно развиваться. Она будет развиваться и по вопросу базировании в ней тяжелых кораблей. Первый этап – 2012 год. Это обеспечение минимально необходимых мероприятий, связанных с базированием тяжелых кораблей - от крейсера и выше.
_- Насколько актуально для России использование авиационного тренажерного комплекса НИТКА на Украине? Была информация о начале строительства российского аналога в Ейске…_
- Наша НИТКА будет построена к концу 2012 году. К этому времени там будет выполнен первый этап работ. Это реконструкция взлетно-посадочных полос, создание учебного центра для подготовки авиации, причем не только палубной. Там сих пор в рабочем состоянии две полосы, в советские времена там ведь находилось крупнейшее летное училище. Причем обе полосы имеют длину 2,5 тысячи метров.
А почему летаем до сих пор на Украину, да потому что в Ейске нет тормозных машин – их нужно туда поставить. А Пролетарский завод заканчивает их производство только к концу 2011 года. Поэтому и летам в Крым.
Но наши украинские партнеры должны тоже понимать, что и они должны вложиться в модернизацию своего тренажера в Саках. Мы летаем два месяца, совершаем 10-16 летных смен – вот за это мы и платим, а за остальное нет. У них другая была позиция, но сейчас мы разговариваем на эту тему.
Я точно могу сказать, что к концу 2012 у России будет своя НИТКА, чтобы готовить и другую авиацию - базовую патрульную, противолодочную, палубную. Это на первом этапе. Полностью весь комплекс будет построен и введен в эксплуатацию до 2020 года.
_- В связи с темой «Мистраля» в России совсем забыли про планы командования ВМФ построить авианосец…_ 
- Тема строительства авианосца остается, поручение руководства страны никто не отменял. Но мое убеждение, что строительство авианосного комплекса надо вести вне гособоронзаказа. Должна быть отдельная госпрограмма. Пока такой программы нет. Есть только подходы. Но подчеркну, что никто эти вопросы не снимал. Опытно-конструкторские работы ведутся. К концу 2010 года технический проект корабля будет готов с основными ТТХ. Невское ПКБ выиграло работу над проектом, но не справилось. Поэтому сегодня проект делают несколько организаций, в том числе Невское ПКБ, Северное ПКБ. Планируется, что к 2020 году первый авианосец для ВМФ РФ будет построен.
_- … А что-то можно сказать уже сейчас по новому облику корабля? Например, его водоизмещение?_ 
- Водоизмещение пока не определено. Я сказал конструкторам, что необходимо построить корабль под выполнение конкретных задач. Если они смогут его засунуть в спичечный коробок, то пожалуйста. Если получится такой же, как у американцев водоизмещением более 100 тысяч тонн, то обоснуйте. Я вообще стараюсь уйти от характеристик. В качестве требований я, например, сказал, что авианосный комплекс должен обеспечить противовоздушную оборону разнородных группировок, даже межвидовых группировок, в одной оперативной зоне за пределами досягаемости береговых средств ПВО с вероятности не менее 0,8, а также для поддержания оперативного режима в мирное время и для завоевания господства в воздухе в данном районе в военное время.
Что же касается причин, по которым необходимо иметь в составе ВМФ России корабли такого класса, то здесь могу ответить так: Если на севере мы не будем иметь авианосец, то боевая устойчивость ракетных подводных крейсеров Северного флота в тех районах будет сведена к нулю уже на второе сутки, потому что основной противник лодок, это авиация.
_- А какова ситуация в покупкой «Мистраля» на сегодняшний день?_
- Идут переговоры. Но могу ответить так: На проводимую в октябре этого года в Париже военно-морскую выставку «Евронаваль» я хочу поехать с чем-то, то есть с подготовленным контрактом по «Мистралю».
Если мы не получим на основании «Мистраля» технологии современного боевого кораблестроения, то мы сильно отстанем по скорости и темпах строительства подобных кораблей. А «Мистраль» нам может сильно помочь.

----------


## Холостяк

*Российский авианосец – мечта становится былью?*

http://vpk.name/news/43236_Rossiiski...ya_byilyu.html

Однажды, обращаясь с приветственной речью к экипажу атомного авианосца «Дуайт Эйзенхауэр», тогдашний председатель Объединенного комитета начальников штабов ВС США генерал Джон Шаликашвили сказал: «Я чувствую себя спокойно каждый раз, когда на мой вопрос к оперативному офицеру «Где находится ближайший авианосец?» тот может ответить: «Он как раз в том самом месте!». Для интересов Соединенных Штатов это означает все». 


Эти слова, сказанные в отношении, как у нас говорилось пару десятилетий назад, «оружия империалистической агрессии», не требуют никаких дополнительных комментариев. Но долгие годы мечта легендарного военно-морского наркома и министра Николая Кузнецова, да и многих других адмиралов и инженеров-кораблестроителей, оставалась в нашей стране невоплощенной. Безвременно ушедший из жизни легендарный летчик-палубник, Герой России генерал-майор Тимур Апакидзе даже сказал как-то, что «страна мучительно долго шла к созданию авианосцев, без которых в наше время ВМФ просто теряет смысл».

----------


## Морячок

Объединенная судостроительная корпорация (ОСК) добилась от Минобороны открытого тендера по закупке вертолетоносца для нужд ВМФ.

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1489657

----------


## ZIGZAG

alexvolf,спасибо за поддержку,я рад тому,что не у меня одного эта статья вызвала такие же вопросы.Вообще ,то у этой газеты по моему мнению сложился фирменный стиль-в своих материалах проявлять полнейшую некомпетентность.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Объединенная судостроительная корпорация (ОСК) добилась от Минобороны открытого тендера по закупке вертолетоносца для нужд ВМФ.
> 
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1489657


Под давлением общественного мнения МО решило провести спектакль под рабочим названием "Открытый тендер".Все уже решено,корабль купят,и это будет Мистраль,строить его будут в Питере и только в Питере.

----------


## Redav

> Под давлением общественного мнения МО решило провести спектакль ....


Как бы он не стал трагикомедией с "опусканию ниже плинтуса" тех кто пытался себя пиарить под красивым лозунгом "что нам стоит корабль построить".  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> строить его будут в Питере и только в Питере.


Вы в этом на 100% уверены? Просто мужики до сих пор не знают :Wink:

----------


## Морячок

Рабочие французского предприятия STX, расположенного в Сан-Назере, встретили новость о тендере Минобороны России на постройку двух вертолетоносцев с большим разочарованием, пишет Le Parisien.
Так, от контракта на строительство для России двух вертолетоносцев зависит их зарплата, а может даже и их рабочие места. «Но гнев свой рабочие обрушили не на российскую сторону, а на президента Франции, который не раз повторял им, что контракты эти у него, практически, в кармане», - приводит текст статьи RFI.
«Мы воспринимаем случившееся как предательство», - говорит делегат профcоюза завода. «Нам надоели пустые обещания», - говорит другой. Но для третьего, реакция Москвы не стала сюрпризом. «Мы знали, что у Франции нет никаких гарантий. Настоящим сюрпризом для нас стали обещания Саркози», - рассказывает он в интервью газете.
Но Франция все ещё надеется получить контракт, пишет издание. «Не надо волноваться», - заверяет журналиста газеты советник президента Франции.
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1537172.shtml
----------------------------------------------------------

Очень интересно! Наплевать на законы страны-заказчика (госзакупки только по тендеру), наср.ть на то, что корабль не может нести вооружение заказчика - и так далее, по списку. Оказывается. Россия ОБЯЗАНА обеспечить работой французский пролетариат!  :Eek:  
Не, ребята... Такой хоккей, пардон, "Мистраль" нам не нужен!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы в этом на 100% уверены? Просто мужики до сих пор не знают


Ну тогда обрадуйте их скорее! :Biggrin: 
А теперь серьезно,давайте порассуждаем,я исходил из следующих соображений-теоретически у нас много заводов,думаю не нужно перечислять мы их все знаем.Из чего я исхожу при анализе где строить? Для России Мистраль является стратегической системой вооружения и следовательно на первое место выходят военно стратегические аспекты выбора места строительства,(это важно в двойне так как далее на этом месте будет продолжено строительство уже "чисто наших" кораблей такого класса),а на второе место уже экономические аспекты(возможности конкретного предприятия и способность региона в котором будет вестись строительство обеспечить быструю отладку всего цикла производства).
А теперь взглянем "на карту сверху",то есть на место расположения конкретных мест возможного строительства:пожалуй начну с Черного моря,у России нет там мощностей,но есть(теоретически) у нашего вновь обретенного союзника Украины,но я отбрасываю этот вариант сразу,нельзя строить за границей стратегическое вооружение,это недопустимая зависимость в случае неблагоприятного развития политических событий на Украине.Далее сильно перескочим на восток страны-Приморье,неразвитая инфраструктура,нехватка людских ресурсов,слабые мощности,хотя и относительно безопасное географическое место положение.Север страны-с военной точки зрения удобен несмотря на суровый климат,но так как эта площадка выбрана как основное место строительства подводного флота и будущего авианосного флота(плюс гражданские крупные проекты),то я сомневаюсь,что хватит сил и ресурсов строить еще и Мистрали,да и все же целесообразно не складывать "все яйца в одну корзину".Калининградская область-пожалуй одно из самых "глупейших мест"возможного строительства,это все равно,что строить за границей, со всеми вытекающими последствиями отсюда,да и мощности слабоваты.
 Итак,я медленно подвел к последнему месту-Петербург,хорошо защищенное,экономически развитое,с прекрасной инфраструктурой(по Российским меркам) и дорожной сетью,с квалифицированными кадрами,с двумя мощными заводами которые могут строить корабли таких размеров.Балтийский завод или Адмиралтейские верфи вот по моему мнению два кандидата.Возможно будет широкая кооперация этих предприятий.
 Думаю меня не будут упрекать в том,что я не рассматривал внутренние заводы :Wink: 
 P.S. все выше сказанное мое мнение и я его ни кому не навязываю.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1537172.shtml
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Очень интересно! Наплевать на законы страны-заказчика (госзакупки только по тендеру), наср.ть на то, что корабль не может нести вооружение заказчика - и так далее, по списку. Оказывается. Россия ОБЯЗАНА обеспечить работой французский пролетариат!  
> Не, ребята... Такой хоккей, пардон, "Мистраль" нам не нужен!


Да,что вы блин как дети малые!Неужели не видно,что профсоюзы просто ищут повод,что бы в очередной раз устроит "бучу" и получить очередные уступки от работодателя,уж чего чего а с французами лично сталкивался да и близкий мой человек работал во франции,по ее словам им лишь бы не работать,дай только по бастовать!

----------


## Redav

> Очень интересно! ... наср.ть на то, что корабль не может нести вооружение заказчика - и так далее, по списку. Оказывается. Россия ОБЯЗАНА обеспечить работой французский пролетариат!  
> ...


_Прэлэсно_ (с)
Уважаемый Морячок, расскажите (ПЛИЗ!!!) а почему на Мистраль "_не может нести вооружение заказчика"_? Кто когда и где заявил, что "_Россия ОБЯЗАНА обеспечить работой французский пролетариат_"?
Нам религия позволяет хотя бы предположить, что при строительстве первого Мистраля для ВМФ России наши специалисты будут проходить стажировку во Франции, т.е. осваивать те самые новые технологии пока будут готовить площадку для строительства этих кораблей в нашей стране?

----------


## Морячок

> расскажите а почему на Мистраль "не может нести вооружение заказчика"? Кто когда и где заявил, что "Россия ОБЯЗАНА обеспечить работой французский пролетариат"?


Вы, видимо, не в курсе - что отечественные вертолеты не помещаются, по высоте, в ангаре "Мистраля"? - парой страниц ранее это здесь активно обсуждалось - внимательнее читайте форум.
Каким-то умником из МО высказывалась "гениальная" мысль о том, что "достаточно надстроить метр сверху" - и типа все будет в ажуре. Бредовость этой идеи очевидна даже выпускнику "мореходки", поэтому не стану доказывать очевидное. 




> Нам религия позволяет хотя бы предположить, что при строительстве первого Мистраля для ВМФ России наши специалисты будут проходить стажировку во Франции, т.е. осваивать те самые новые технологии пока будут готовить площадку для строительства этих кораблей в нашей стране?


Поскольку я учился в специализированной "семинарии" - Ленинградском кораблестроительном институте, и впоследствии работал на предприятиях Минсудпрома СССР - могу ответственно заявить, что "наша религия" говорит о том, что за последние несколько десятилетий технологии судостроения практически не менялись - повсеместно господствует т.н. "блочно-поточный метод", что на французских заводах, что на китайских, что на российских. Поэтому все разглагольствования о том, что "русские дикари поедут учиться у просвещенных французов" - являются сказками для оправдания закупки "Мистралей". А единственный смысл "освоения технологий" заключается лишь в том, чтобы приспособить технологию строительства корпуса к возможностям отечественных заводов. 
Причем, говоря о "возможностях" - имеется в виду не мифическая "технологическая отсталость", а общеизвестный, в кругах специалистов, факт - каждая верфь является, по своему, уникальным предприятием, и технология постройки корабля на одном заводе не может быть в точности воспроизведена на другом (может отличаться крановое оборудование, метод сборки - стапельный или доковый, даже условия спуска на воду диктуют свои требования!). Поэтому, необходимо "адаптировать" технологию постройки под конкретную верфь.
Но это относится к любому иному варианту, даже при постройке кораблей по российскому проекту на российских же заводах.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну тогда обрадуйте их скорее!


Обязательно на днях заеду в 1ЦНИИ ВМФ, скажу пусть готовят всю необходимую документацию, потом скатаюсь на Адмиралтейские, скажу что-бы цеха готовили, стапеля освобождали, ZIGZAG сказал Мистраль строить будем. :Biggrin: 

Ну а если серьезно, то да, в принципе, сейчас других мест построить такой корабль, у нас нет, если Украина Николаев не предоставит, но никто его пока строить и не собирается. Сейчас на много лет затянется эпопея с получением головного корабля, потом, по старой русской традиции, примерно столько-же мы будем решать что строить самим и строить ли вообще.
А Вы с такой уверенностью заявляете о том, что все уже решили и чуть-ли корабль  в Питере не построили.
Знаете пословицу про шкуру и медведя?

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ув.Морячок,я не совсем вас понял,вы хотите сказать ,что они купят/построят корабль,а потом туда не войдут вертолеты(Камов)?Вы и вправду уверены,что они(МО РФ) этого не учтут?
По второму абзацу,ответственно вам заявляю как не кораблестроитель,что за последние несколько десятилетий технологии кораблестроения ушли на луну от нас!
 Кстати вы не скажите в каком году окончили институт, конечно можете не ответить,вы же понимаете для чего я спрашиваю :Rolleyes:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Обязательно на днях заеду в 1ЦНИИ ВМФ, скажу пусть готовят всю необходимую документацию, потом скатаюсь на Адмиралтейские, скажу что-бы цеха готовили, стапеля освобождали, ZIGZAG сказал Мистраль строить будем.
> 
> 
> А Вы с такой уверенностью заявляете о том, что все уже решили и чуть-ли корабль  в Питере не построили.
> Знаете пословицу про шкуру и медведя?


 Nazar!зачем же вы меня выдали!побьют же!эх,побьют...хотя я все равно уже успел уехать из Питера :Tongue: 
 А вообще Nazar,меня "подводит" оптимизм,и безграничная вера ,в то,что ДАМ с ВВП умеют защищать свои интересы,а мистраль им нужен сильно для этого..

----------


## Redav

> Вы, видимо, не в курсе - что отечественные вертолеты не помещаются, по высоте, в ангаре "Мистраля"? - парой страниц ранее это здесь активно обсуждалось - внимательнее читайте форум.


 :Eek: видно мной пропущено "самое вкусное". 

_Порадуйте ссылкой._ (с)

Дабы на досуге мне понять как это вертолеты NH90 с высотой более 5 метров могут входить в ангар Мистраля, а Ка-52 с высотой меньше 5 метров туда не войдут.

и конечно же сразу даю ссылки... вдруг захотите со своим источником сравнить
http://warships.ru/France/Amphibious_Ships/L9013.html
http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_rus/nato-90-r.html
http://www.aviaport.ru/directory/aviation/ka52/
http://www.aviaport.ru/directory/aviation/ka226/

Как опытный караблестроитель подскажите какое расстояние от верхней точки несущего винта до крыши вертолетного ангара сделан на Мистрале и какой этот параметр у нас?




> Каким-то умником из МО высказывалась "гениальная" мысль о том, что "достаточно надстроить метр сверху" - и типа все будет в ажуре.


Ссылочку ПЛИЗ. Дабы почитать кто из официальных лиц (даже ВМФ), что и про что говорил

----------


## Морячок

> видно мной пропущено "самое вкусное".
> Порадуйте ссылкой. (с)


71-72 страницы форума почитайте. 
Я, признаться, сам не поверил - связался с однакашниками в Питере, что побывали на "Мистрале" во время его визита. В самом деле - не входят... 



> подскажите какое расстояние от верхней точки несущего винта до крыши вертолетного ангара сделан на Мистрале и какой этот параметр у нас?


До бимсов :) Порядка 0.7-1 метра у французов остается "просвет". А второго вопроса не понял - где "у нас"?

----------


## Redav

> 71-72 страницы форума почитайте.


Уф-ф-ф-ф... ни чего не пропустил.
Журналисты напридумывали страсти-мордасти ИМХО начитались размышлизмов на форумах и стали это выдавать за инфу "из источников МО и обороно-промышленного комплекса"
Согласен с alexvolf написавшим по этому поводу
Зачем современной России авианосец ?




> Я, признаться, сам не поверил - связался с однакашниками в Питере, что побывали на "Мистрале" во время его визита. В самом деле - не входят... 
> 
> До бимсов :) Порядка 0.7-1 метра у французов остается "просвет".


 :Eek:  Нифигасе... у французов вертолеты входят по высоте, а наши ниже и не входят. Это как же так? Может ваши однакашники утрудятся объяснить такое чудо? Вы им только цифирьки по высоте вертолетов наших и французских сообщите. :Cool: 




> А второго вопроса не понял - где "у нас"?


На российских кораблях...

----------


## Морячок

http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_rus/nato-90-r.html
высота с *вращающимся* рулевым винтом: 5.44м
Теперь смотрим Ми-8/17:
http://www.brazd.ru/av/mi-8mt.html
высота с *вращающимся* рулевым винтом  5,65

Понятно, что с "вращающимися рулевыми винтами" находиться в ангаре ни к чему, поэтому, надо смотреть статический габарит по рулевому винту. Но, примерно, так и будет.

Теперь об осмотре "Мистраля" во время визита. Понятно, что мне официальный "в руки" официальный отчет не дадут, только пересказали. Но дали ссылку на http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/archive/1808/1808197.htm, с "отчетом очевидца", в общих чертах изложившего увиденное. Я думаю, стОит её тут привести полностью.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Некоторые впечатления от двухчасового осмотра «Мистраля» 24 ноября в сопровождении командира корабля Дидье Пьятона и французского военного атташе.

В принципе, ничего особо нового я там не увидел.

Из того, что обратило внимание:

Сам корабль, безусловно внушает своими размерами и высотой борта и за счет «рубленых форм» смотрится достаточно эффектно. При этом обращает на себя внимание относительно небольшое удлинение корпуса. Применение «азиподов» в качестве движителей при такой парусности борта и короткой длине совершенно необходимо, ибо маневрирование этой посудины с другим типом движителя будет крайне затруднено.

Десантовместимость. Десантовместимость корабля по технике, особенно тяжелой, не столь уж велика и ниже, чем обычно тиражируется. Никаких «40 основных танков» там не может быть в принципе – дело в том, что ОБТ могут размещаться только на нижней десантной палубе вокруг дока, где площадь не так значительна. Может быть, туда теоретически и можно впихнуть 13 Leclerc (как пишется в официальной брошюре корабля), но мне и это сомнительно – фактически ОБТ туда влезет с удобством вряд ли более десятка. Дело в том, что само П-образное пространство палубы вокруг дока затеснено и не очень удобно для маневрирования, кроме того, необходимо оставлять место для съездов (там находится док и бортовой лацпорт), и плюс такой нюанс – там же находится система приема грузов на ходу через два порта в правом борту, причем к этим портам подведена висящая рельсовая система транспортировки грузов, еще больше ограничивающая де-факто площадь на палубе, которую можно использовать.
Что касается двух вышерасположенных десантных палуб, то на них размещение ОБТ в принципе не допускается. Об этом на мой прямой вопрос ответил командир корабля. Это связано как с отстойчивостью, так и с прочностью палуб, к тому же съезды, ведущие на нижние палубы, через которые только и может производиться загрузка этих двух десантных палуб, явно тесны для танков.
Вообще, нужно отметить, что по всему кораблю на переборках развешаны сотни фотографий «Мистраля» в рамочках, и на одной я не видел ни Leclerc, ни вообще какой-либо гусеничной техники в составе загрузки. На всех виденных фото фигурировали только VAB, джипики Р4 и грузовики. В рекламной брошюре корабля – тоже только VAB.

В доке корабля в Петербурге было только два десантных катера типа СТМ (LCM). Возможно базирование четырех СТМ, либо двух КВП LCAC, либо двух катеров L-CAT катамаранного «водопрорезающего» типа. LCAC у французов нету (с ним «Мистраль» проходил только испытания), L-CAT тоже пока что имеется только в одном опытном экземпляре. Вообще, что в доке собираются держать у нас, трудно понять, поскольку, как говорят, четыре «Серны» туда не вставишь, а КВП подходящих тем более уже нет.

Примерно половину объема корпуса корабля занимают жилые помещения для экипажа и десанта (суммарно 690 мест, если я не путаю). Все размещение – в 2-, 4- и 6-местных каютах весьма неплохой комфортабельности уровня номеров приличного дешевого отеля (разве только что койки двухярусные, но при этом тоже весьма приличные и широкие) – достаточная площадь, в каждой каюте имеются душ (причем очень нехилой площади ) и раздельный санузел, сантехника очень приличного качества. Много шкафов, под койками – специальные рундуки для оружия и боеприпасов. С другой стороны ясно, что все эти прелести сжирают значительные объемы. Вообще, встречающиеся воздыхания по поводу французской «заботы о трудящихся» мне лично малообъяснимы – впишите в ТТЗ, и вам и отечественные проектанты на любом корабле хоть люксы сделают. С соответствующим водоизмещением.

Весьма значительное место занимает госпиталь, простирающийся аж на три палубы. Там и сам госпиталь на 89 коек, и поликлиника размеров отечественной районной поликлиники, и всякие операционные и диагностические и пр. При этом штатно на корабле имеются только один врач и две медсестры, а остальной медсостав «доразвертывается» в случае необходимости и в потребных объемах.

Ангар. Размеры ангара фактически позволяют держать там постоянно только 8 вертолетов типа NH90 либо 6 NH90 и 4 Tiger. Официальная максимальная вертолетовместимость в 16 машин достигается только путем размещения еще 6 машин на штатных ВПП на взлетной палубе. То есть если корабль несет 16 вертолетов, то он может производить полеты только путем предварительного освобождения вылетом вертолетов с ВПП. Таким образом, 16 вертолетов – возможности больше по транспортировке авиатехники, чем оперативные. При этом парковка вертолетов на верхней палубе вне шести штатных ВПП практически не практикуется, за исключением небольшого пространства за бортовым подъемником за островом на 1-2 вертолета. То есть это, условно говоря, не английский авианосец, на которых можно было большую часть авиагруаппы военного времени постоянно держать «наверху» и при этом нормально производить полеты.

Подачи боезапаса в ангар или на полетную палубу отсутствуют. Боекомплект для Tiger, видимо, хранится в небольшом количестве в смежных помещениях, где мастерские и пр. Противопожарные жалюзи в ангаре также замечены не были.

По высоте ангар, по моему впечатлению, достаточен для размещения там Ка-27, Ка-29 и Ка-52. Но, помимо вопроса складывания винтов на Ка-52, серьезной проблемой тут встанет узкий бортовой подъемник. Если Ка-27 на него со сложенными винтами, видимо, и влезет, то Ка-29 и Ка-52 туда точно не войдут по ширине внешних подвесок. То есть их подача без серьезных переделок подъемника возможна будет только через кормовой «широкий» подъемник на торце кормового среза.

В Петербурге ни одного ЛА на боту корабля не было.

Штабной потенциал. Был представлен громадным штабным помещением, занимающим целую палубу в центральной части корабля и выглядящим как большой офис (человек на 200) со множеством стеклянных перегородок (только стекла матовые), столов и стульев. Типичный этаж офисного небоскреба, только без окон. Размеры сего офиса действительно внушают, и ясно, что это превосходит все, что возможно к размещению на «нормальном» боевом корабле. Понятно, что адмиралов это может торкать. Под полом офиса размещены сетевые разводки с блоками выходов, всего в сеть возможно подключение до 150 компьютеров (в основном, предполагается пользоваться ноутбуками). В отдельных помещениях рядом находятся БИЦ (ничего особенного – несколько стоек с креслами, плюс большой центральный стол с планшетами), оперативный ценр (пара стое и большой стол с картами) и узел связи. В БИЦ стойки распределены по специальностям (надводная обстановка, воздушная обстановка, управление авиацией), а на «центальные» стойки может выводиться типа «интегрированная» картинка от всех источников информации, включая внешние.

Кстати, не следует забывать, что проживание штабных возможно только за счет соответствующего сокращения состава десанта.

Мостик. Доступ на мостик осуществляется штатно пассажирскими лифтами на 16 человек, очень похожими на «отисовские». Обзор с мостика благодаря его большой высоте действительно феерический – фактически мостик находился на высоте крестов рядом расположенного собора и вид на Питер был шикарнейший. Мостик самый современный, эдакий корабельный «гласс-кокпит» с набором дисплеев и цифровых карт. Весьма интересен был пост рулевого с системой управления «азиподами» с помощью отдельных сложносочиненных круглых ручек, с точным отображением на экранах положения самих движителей, положения самого корабля и пр.

Были показаны электронные прокладки курсов, возможности автопилота (корабль движется по заданному сложному курсу типа «автоматически») и пр. Уверяли, что на автопилоте проходили Морским каналом и собираются также возвращаться. На мостике было четыре гирокомпаса в специальных подвесах.

Место командира выглядит как кресло командира звездолета из кино – с откидными электронными прибамбасами - ноутбуком, цифровым интеркомом от Thales (блоки оного развешаны по всему кораблю) и пр. Рядом с мостиком – посты контроля за ГЭУ и за движением коммерческих судов.

В то же время очевидно, что все оборудование мостика представляет собой по сути сугубо коммерческие технологии, обильно применяемые на современных гражданских судах.

В кормовой части мостика находится ЦУП авиации с очень хорошим обзором.

Живучесть и так далее. Командир корабля неоднократно подчеркивал, что «Мистраль» построен по коммерческим технологиям и представляет собой «компромиссный» корабль. В принципе это было очевидно. Бросалось в глаза крайне малое количество водонепроницаемых дверей и переборок – фактически, в осмотренном пространстве они отделяют только «жилой блок» от десантных палуб в корме. «Штабной» блок отделен бронированными дверями, но отнюдь не водонепроницаемыми. Ниже ватерлинии, нас, впрочем, не водили, но выше ватерлинии с непотопляемостью дело там явно обстоит на уровне гражданского парома (которым во многих аспектах «Мистраль» и является). Все конструкции и кают, и «офиса» - откровенно легкие. Добавьте к этому огромное количество сантехники и ее арматуры в каютах «жилого блока», что явно не хорошо с точки зрения ограничения водораспространимости. Мне также не очень понятно, что там у них обстоит с системой пожаротушения в этих лабиринтах кают. При этом в коридорах корабля ручных огнетушителей я видел очень мало.

Я не буду говорить про торпеды или ПКР, но есть подозрение, что в случае хорошего минного подрыва это будет «Эстония-2».

Вооружение. Фактически представлено двумя турелями Simbad для пуска ракет ПЗРК Mistral и двумя 20-мм «Эрликонами». Никаких резервов для установки более значительного вооружения, судя по размерам и площади спонсонов, на корабле нет.

В общем, суммируя итог,«Мистраль» представляет собой очень концептуально продуманный и сбалансированный проект корабля под конкретные французские требования – экспедиционный корабль для длительных действий в удаленных водах, включая использование в качестве корабля управления, при минимальных требованиях к собственно «боевой составляющей». То есть по сути корабль «мирного времени» и полицейских акций. «Компромиссность» и многоцевой характер проекта корабля привели к тому, что и десантный, и авианесущий потенциал корабля являются ограниченными (о чем прямо сказал командир корабля) и их не стоит преувеличивать.

С точки зрения отечественного «контекста» «Мистраль» не выглядит оптимальным кораблем. Отвлекаясь от вопроса о необходимости вообще сейчас для России обзаводиться кораблем для «заморских интервенций», отмечу очевидный факт – вне зависимости от «заморской интервенционности» такой корабль в условиях отечественного ВМФ должен быть способен к применению в «ближних отечественных водах» в операциях по содействию флангов армии и пр. Совершенно ясно, что здесь избыточными являются «мистралевские» условия обитаемости десанта за счет снижения его численности, а также недопустимо малой представляется десантовместимость этого корабля по тяжелой технике. Точно также очевидно, что требования к живучести корабля в условиях применения в отечественных водах должны быть выше.

Совершенно очевидно также, что желательна переработка проекта под отечественные ЛА и десантные средства. Это уже не говоря об оснащении отечественными радиотехническими средствами, вооружением и кучей мелочей.

То есть для отечественного ВМФ проект «Мистраля» либо неоптимален, либо должен быть переработан. Тут встает вопрос – а нафига тогда «Мистраль» вообще? Если так жжет – то объявите международный тендер в лучших отечественных традициях – с участием там, «Блом унд Фосс», Куниберти, Бубнова и проекта «Дальний Восток». С оговоренными условиями трансферта желаемых технологий и прочим. И есть вероятность, что на таком тендере «Мистраль» может оказаться в качестве аутсайдера. Почему, в самом деле, он, а не южнокорейский «Докдо» какой-нибудь? Так охота непременно в два года получить? Ну так корейцы, похоже, слабают как бы не быстрее.

Собственно, у десятков российских офицеров, которыми кишел «Мистраль» 24 ноября (параллельно с нами там были две или три делегации от ВМФ и две от промышленности), был в основном написан на лице тот же недоуменный вопрос – почему именно «Мистраль» и зачем он нам нужен?

Ответ как бы ясен, но отсюда вся затея более осмысленной и пользительной не становится.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
И "на сладкое" - ролик с "Мистралем". Показаны в т.ч. и "потроха", с размещением вертолетов, транспортировкой на палубу и пр.:
http://www.videolife.tk/video/0bs9dy...%E3%80%8D.html

----------


## Redav

> ...
> высота с *вращающимся* рулевым винтом: 5.44м
> 
> Теперь смотрим Ми-8/17:
> ...
> высота с *вращающимся* рулевым винтом  5,65
> 
> Понятно, что с "вращающимися рулевыми винтами" находиться в ангаре ни к чему, поэтому, надо смотреть статический габарит по рулевому винту. Но, примерно, так и будет.


Морячок, сразили просто наповал....

Сижу и думаю, а может поднять бучу и форумчанам «резануть правду матку» что ТАВКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" фуфло потому как в его ангар по высоте не влезет Ми-26.  :Biggrin: 

Причем здесь Ми-26? А при чем в Вашем примере Ми-8 (хотя он и проходит по высоте ангара), этот вертолет кто-то планирует базировать на Мистрале? Или его вспомнили Ваши однокашники, им религия не позволяет рассматривать камовские машины для ВМФ России? Они могут подсказать сколько Ми-8 базируется на ТАВКР по штату? ИМХО - ни одного. 
И не смотря на это "Адмирал Кузнецов" вполне приличный корабль...




> Теперь об осмотре "Мистраля" ... с "отчетом очевидца", ...


Уж не взыщите, только по вертолетам смотрел. Мы же с Вами вели разговор "влезут в Мистраль по высоте отечественные вертолеты или нет"
Вы меня убеждали, что по высоте не влезут, но пока судя по приведенным мною ссылкам - влезут.




> Ангар. Размеры ангара фактически позволяют держать там постоянно только 8 вертолетов типа NH90 либо 6 NH90 и 4 Tiger. Официальная максимальная вертолетовместимость в 16 машин достигается только путем размещения еще 6 машин на штатных ВПП на взлетной палубе.


Гложут меня подозрения, что автор этого умозаключения лукавит или врет, а может чего-то не знает...
Смотрю http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b2qj...layer_embedded 
картинку на 1:40 и сдается мне, что где шикарно "раскорячились" две Пумы уже можно "запихнуть" с десяток NH90 и Газели (высота: 3.15 м) теснить не придется  :Smile: 




> ... за исключением небольшого пространства за бортовым подъемником за островом на 1-2 вертолета.


Ой лукавит... лопасти сложить и четыре войдут...




> Подачи боезапаса в ангар или на полетную палубу отсутствуют. Боекомплект для Tiger, видимо, хранится в небольшом количестве в смежных помещениях, где мастерские и пр.


Без "видимо" где хранятся боеприпасы? Почему их на палубу нельзя подать через подьемники, религия не позволяет?




> По высоте ангар, по моему впечатлению, достаточен для размещения там Ка-27, Ка-29 и Ка-52.


млять... несколько часов на корабле был, а так и не собрался с духом спросить у французов какая высота ангара и "ворот"? С помощью подручных средств не мог определить?




> Но, помимо вопроса складывания винтов на Ка-52, серьезной проблемой тут встанет узкий бортовой подъемник. Если Ка-27 на него со сложенными винтами, видимо, и влезет, то Ка-29 и Ка-52 туда точно не войдут по ширине внешних подвесок.


у-у-у... этот "секрет" мне стал известен не отходя от компа... страшная сила геометрия. даже не надо  "в живую впихивать" Ка-52 на тот подъемник.




> То есть их подача без серьезных переделок подъемника возможна будет только через кормовой «широкий» подъемник на торце кормового среза.


Офуеть... у меня диван шире входных дверей, как же его грузчики в квартиру занесли не выламывая дверную коробку...
Не так давно Шибитов заявлял, что активно ведутся работы по вертолетам корабельной тематики и ЕМНИП поминал Ка-29. Надеюсь они не следуют курсом предложенным этим автором и не разрабатывают проект как переделать подъемник на Мистрале :Biggrin: 




> И "на сладкое" - ролик с "Мистралем". Показаны в т.ч. и "потроха", с размещением вертолетов, транспортировкой на палубу и пр.:


Не смотря на то, что ролик этот видел, от чистого сердца спасибо Вам за труды.
и Вам "презент" в качестве фотографии из ангара Мистраля

----------


## Redav

_ЕРЕВАН, 20 августа. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Министерство обороны объявило международный тендер на постройку двух вертолетонесущих кораблей, сообщил министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.

"Мы объявили международный тендер на постройку вертолетонесущего корабля", - сообщил Сердюков журналистам в Ереване, уточнив, что речь идет о двух кораблях.

Министр также подтвердил, что производитель универсальных десантных (УДК) кораблей типа "Мистраль" также может принимать участие в тендере, который пройдет в сентябре.

Итоги тендера будут объявлены до конца года._
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=87625&cid=25

Пипец... началось... теперь компании ОСК завалят МО предложениями с вертолетонесущими кораблями. Кто там, по прикидкам знающих людей,  должен прибежать из-за бугра на тендер окромя французов и с какими предложениями?  :Cool:

----------


## Pilot

Испания, Голландия, Корея

----------


## Морячок

Redav, ну хохмить мы все мастера... По существу - причем тут Ми-26? - чем Ми-8 для сравнения с NH-90 аналогичной балочной схемы (и близких габаритов/массы) не устроил? сравнить с Ка-32 хотите? - так у него в "статике" габарит на метр выше - 5.40, по втулкам винтов... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0-32
Но дело не в габаритной высоте, оказывается. Как говорил наш институтский препод марксизма-ленинизма - "читайте первоисточники!". И ведь прав, зараза...  :Smile:  - фото внизу
http://www.nhindustries.com/site/FO/..._id=30&lang=EN
Вот Вам и разгадка "влезет - не влезет". Подозреваю - и отсутствие вертолетов на борту во время визита этим объясняется: наши-то вертолеты - не "раскладушки"!

Вместимость ангара по количеству - ничего более подробного разыскать не смог. Повсюду очень гладкие "словесные эквилибристики" типа "The ship has the capacity to carry up to 16 medium or heavy helicopters below deck, for example the NH90, SA 330 Puma, AS 532 U2 Cougar or AS 665 Tigre helicopters. The flight deck has six landing spots and a 1,800m&#178; hangar. The 5,000m&#178; flight deck can accommodate up to six helicopter movements simultaneously." - http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/mistral/
Примерно то же и на http://www.dcnsgroup.com/cen/mistral...eristique.html , http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...tral-schem.htm , ну и менее авторитетных сайтах. 
Поэтому, за неимением иного - давайте примем "свидетельство очевидца".




> Без "видимо" где хранятся боеприпасы? Почему их на палубу нельзя подать через подьемники, религия не позволяет?


Далась Вам эта религия...  :Smile:  Можно. Но такая схема нецелесообразна, поскольку:
а) Подъем вертолетов на палубу и последующее оснащение их вооружением замедляют темп ведения операции
б) Снаряжение вертолетов на палубе может быть затруднительно при неблагоприятных погодных условиях




> млять... несколько часов на корабле был, а так и не собрался с духом спросить у французов какая высота ангара и "ворот"? С помощью подручных средств не мог определить?


Дык не персональная экскурсия была - как я понимаю, человек в составе "делегации" перемещался по пароходу. Как и мой "источник", впрочем. Но мой приятель - судостроитель, ему авиационные нюансы малоинтересны были. Кстати - советую прочитать "корабельную" часть описания - с учетом написанного там, пожалуй, я соглашусь с мнением Nazar'a о целесообразности "реинкарнации" проекта "Херсон"... Кстати, в пользу этого варианта я еще напишу ниже.




> Офуеть... у меня диван шире входных дверей, как же его грузчики в квартиру занесли не выламывая дверную коробку...


бОком вертолеты задвигать предлагаете, как диваны?  :Biggrin:  В принципе, можно - только где бы взять роту Валуевых, в качестве грузчиков??

За фото - спасибо. Но вы уверены, что там показан "Мистраль"? - смущает, что вертолеты, расположенные там - "армейские", а не "флотские", о чём свидетельствует эмблема на борту... 
----------------------------------
Так вот, о конкурентоспособности вариантов... За всеми рассуждениями о сильных и слабых сторонах "Мистраля", "Докдо" и прочимх импортных вариантов - почему-то опускается вопрос о "совместимости"  этих кораблей с авиационным вооружением, которое предполагается на них размещать. Я эту тему хотел понять при обсуждении авианосца, но здесь она тоже "к месту" оказалась. 
Надо отдавать себе отчет - эксплуатация российских вертолетов на кораблях, изначально не предназначавшихся для этого, обязательно потребует адаптации проекта под условия заказчика, т.е. ВМФ РФ. Насколько это реально? А "Херсон", меж тем - изначально проектировался под "нашу" авиатехнику... 
И, коль скоро собрались корабли строить за рубежом - чем Украина хуже Франции, спрашивается? Черноморский судостроительный завод - вполне современное, мощное предприятие, расположенное поблизости от России, между исполнителями и заказчиками нет языкового и ментального барьера... Так что же? 

PS понравилась шутка моего товарища, по результатам осмотра "Мистраля": "...если, всё же, эти корабли будут построены - включать их следует не в состав ВМФ, а в состав МВД".

----------


## Nazar

> Кто там, по прикидкам знающих людей,  должен прибежать из-за бугра на тендер окромя французов и с какими предложениями?


Ну Вы бы хотя-бы темку внимательно читали, или вопрос бы хоть маленько изучали, перед тем как вопрос с такой ехидцей задавать. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Redav, ну хохмить мы все мастера...


Морячок. так с хорошим человеком не грех похохмить.




> По существу - причем тут Ми-26? - чем Ми-8 для сравнения с NH-90 аналогичной балочной схемы (и близких габаритов/массы) не устроил? сравнить с Ка-32 хотите? - так у него в "статике" габарит на метр выше - 5.40, по втулкам винтов... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0-32
> Но дело не в габаритной высоте, оказывается. Как говорил наш институтский препод марксизма-ленинизма - "читайте первоисточники!". И ведь прав, зараза...  - фото внизу
> http://www.nhindustries.com/site/FO/..._id=30&lang=EN
> Вот Вам и разгадка "влезет - не влезет". Подозреваю - и отсутствие вертолетов на борту во время визита этим объясняется: наши-то вертолеты - не "раскладушки"!


Хорошо, давайте по существу.
1. Ваше утверждение о том, что российские вертолеты не влезут в ангар Мистраля отправляем в мусорную корзину потому как наши корабельные вертолеты в основном ниже, а при зазоре в метр от NH-90 и все остальные войдут. Так?

2. Ми-8  одновинтовой схемы  в отличие от NH-90 не имеет складывающейся хвостовой балки. К тому же у него калея основных шасси где-то 4,5 м, а длинна фюзеляжа чуть более 18 м. На вторую платформу он по любому не влезет. Так что гемора с ним не оберешься приспосабливая под Мистраль. 

3. ИМХО пустые ангары были для того что бы поразить внутренним объемом.  На ТАВКРе нет "раскладушек", но имеющееся камовские машины вполне справляются с задачами. 




> Вместимость ангара по количеству - ничего более подробного разыскать не смог. Повсюду очень гладкие "словесные эквилибристики" ...Поэтому, за неимением иного - давайте примем "свидетельство очевидца".


Свидетельства нулевые. Предлагаю оставить сей пункт до лучших времен.




> Можно. Но такая схема нецелесообразна, поскольку:
> а) Подъем вертолетов на палубу и последующее оснащение их вооружением замедляют темп ведения операции
> б) Снаряжение вертолетов на палубе может быть затруднительно при неблагоприятных погодных условиях


Стоп. Это Вы высказали "фи" тем, что для подачи боекомплекта нет отдельного подъемника.. Мне же не видится проблем в том, что прилетевшие вертолеты можно снарядить и подготовить к повторному вылету на палубе без опускания в ангар. :Wink: 

Неблагоприятные условия это когда на полеты запрет. Тогда нет резону суетиться.




> Дык не персональная экскурсия была - как я понимаю, человек в составе "делегации" перемещался по пароходу..


Дык если попадешь в такую делегацию, то тебя спецом считаю. Коль спец, то задавай вопросы, общайся, а не прикидывайся ветошбю. Коль не смог, то чего людям мозг выносить инфой давным-давно имеющейся в инете.





> ...Кстати - советую прочитать "корабельную" часть описания - с учетом написанного там, пожалуй, я соглашусь с мнением Nazar'a о целесообразности "реинкарнации" проекта "Херсон"...


Читал. Тоже согласился бы, но сдается мне, что нет у нас времени возвращаться и трабодахаться со вчерашним днем (в технологиях).




> бОком вертолеты задвигать предлагаете, как диваны?  В принципе, можно - только где бы взять роту Валуевых, в качестве грузчиков??


Аплодирую. Нормальные мужики именно так и делают. Вначале думают чего проще изменить, повернуть, отстегнуть, сложить и т.д. и т.п. А нам предлагают лифт курочить. Дудки. Будем посмотреть вначале, что с вертолетом можно сделать.




> вы уверены, что там показан "Мистраль"? - смущает, что вертолеты, расположенные там - "армейские", а не "флотские", о чём свидетельствует эмблема на борту...


Уверен. На ТАВКРе Ми-8 не базируются, а фотография с "восьмеркой" на его палубе имеется. Здесь тоже самое.
.
----------------------------------



> Надо отдавать себе отчет - эксплуатация российских вертолетов на кораблях, изначально не предназначавшихся для этого, обязательно потребует адаптации проекта под условия заказчика, т.е. ВМФ РФ. Насколько это реально?


А что не реально и не адаптируется?




> И, коль скоро собрались корабли строить за рубежом - чем Украина хуже Франции, спрашивается? Черноморский судостроительный завод - вполне современное, мощное предприятие, расположенное поблизости от России, между исполнителями и заказчиками нет языкового и ментального барьера... Так что же?


Опять двадцать пять.
Собрались приобретать лицензии, технологии, перенимать опыт, готовить специалистов и строить у нас. На 4 кораблях жизнь не остановится, будут другие проекты, а для этого и нужны свои специалисты... Что может дать в этом плане Украина? ИМХО у них дела еще хуже наших. И выбралась она из-под оранжевого стяга не так давно. До ътого у них на сотрудничество с нами было табу.




> PS понравилась шутка моего товарища, по результатам осмотра "Мистраля": "...если, всё же, эти корабли будут построены - включать их следует не в состав ВМФ, а в состав МВД".


100 против 1, если проект реализуют и мы увидим его основное предназначение, то Ваш товарищ будет давать крест на пузе и уверять, что он все знал, но не мог раскрыть секрет раньше времени. :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Ну Вы бы хотя-бы темку внимательно читали, или вопрос бы хоть маленько изучали, перед тем как вопрос с такой ехидцей задавать.


Даже на смайлики внимание обращаю, дабы через чур серьезным не прослыть :Tongue:

----------


## Морячок

> Хорошо, давайте по существу.


Давайте! :)



> 1. Ваше утверждение о том, что российские вертолеты не влезут в ангар Мистраля отправляем в мусорную корзину потому как наши корабельные вертолеты в основном ниже, а при зазоре в метр от NH-90 и все остальные войдут. Так?


Для начала вынимаем утверждение из корзины. :) И смотрим габаритную схему NH-90 - http://www.nhindustries.com/site/doc...dimension4.jpg. 
Видите - высота всего 4.23 по втулке несущего винта. А 5.309 - только "в сборе", на палубе! ну, а габарит наших вертолетов вы получше меня знаете. Так что - не помещаются наши Ка-32 (или Ми-17) в ангаре "Мистраля". 



> 2. Ми-8 одновинтовой схемы в отличие от NH-90 не имеет складывающейся хвостовой балки. К тому же у него калея основных шасси где-то 4,5 м, а длинна фюзеляжа чуть более 18 м. На вторую платформу он по любому не влезет. Так что гемора с ним не оберешься приспосабливая под Мистраль.


Так и  камовские машины не помещаются на бортовой подъемник. Его по любому необходимо будет переделать под наши машины. 



> 3. ИМХО пустые ангары были для того что бы поразить внутренним объемом. На ТАВКРе нет "раскладушек", но имеющееся камовские машины вполне справляются с задачами.


да, что объемами нашу публику поражать... на 1143 они поболее будет, в несколько раз. И на них, кстати, межпалубный размер поболее будет, чем на "Мистрале" - там же еще истребители размещаются.



> Вы высказали "фи" тем, что для подачи боекомплекта нет отдельного подъемника.


Это не я сказал "фи" - это типа стандартное требование для авианесущих кораблей. Причем, настолько само по себе разумеющееся, что я даже и не соображу сейчас, куда Вам ссылку дать, для подтверждения этого. Может, Nazar поможет...  



> Неблагоприятные условия это когда на полеты запрет. Тогда нет резону суетиться.


Отнюдь. Например - волнение при отсутствии ветра (зыбь). Летать можно, а вот вот авиабомбы цеплять на подвесы - как-то несподручно. Еще - ветер и волнение в открытом море, но стОит зайти в пролив, или укрыться за островом - вполне даже нормальная погода. Согласитесь - куда лучше поднимать на палубу для нанесения первого удара уже снаряженные вертолеты.



> А что не реально и не адаптируется?


Я уже писал про это - пресловутый габарит отечественной авиатехники. Во первых, по высоте - "надстройка" метра надводного борта неизбежно снизит остойчивость корабля. Как с этим бороться? - укладкой балласта в междудонное пространство или в трюм? ОК, выровняли остойчивость, но центры масс оказываются слишком разнесены, а в результате получаем излишне крутую качку. Redav - поймите, что проектировать корабль - достаточно сложная инженерная задача. и "надстроить метр" просто так не получится. Чтобы безболезненно компенсировать возросшую высоту борта - следует увеличить ширину корпуса. А это, в свою очередь, снизит соотношение длины к ширине, что отрицательно повлияет на ходкость корабля. Т.е., как видите - одно "тянется" за другим и простое, на первый взгляд, желание увеличить высоту ангара - вызывает необходимость перестройки всего проекта. Какой-то судостроительный вариант Ту-22 получается, как видите... Поэтому-то вся эта затея с "Мистралем" и вызывает отторжение у специалистов. А вовсе не потому, что "не наше, млять!".
Второе - с бортовым подъемником - надо проектировать его большую площадь, соответственно, перерасчитывать вырез в палубе, влияющий на прочность корпуса, закладывать бОльшую мощность подъемных механизмов = увеличивать мощность энергетики = увеличивается вес генераторов.
Как вы видите - не так всё гладко с этим "Мистралем". В нынешнем своём виде, для эксплуатации в нашем флоте он непригоден. А адаптация под требования ВМФ РФ - требует глубокой переработки существующего проекта. Впрочем - можно, заодно с "Мистралем" прикупить и вертолеты. Тогда оно, конечно... Кстати, и дешевле обойдется. 



> Собрались приобретать лицензии, технологии, перенимать опыт, готовить специалистов и строить у нас.


Да, какой опыт перенимать? нет в Сен-Назере никакой "чаши Грааля", ради которой стоило бы суетиться. Из фото, показывающих строительство "Мистраля", можно сделать вывод о том, что собирался корпус из двух "половинок" - ergo, предприятие строитель не имеет стапелей, достаточных для постройки корпуса спусковой массой примерно 15 тыс. тонн (иначе бы целиком строили и спускали на воду, что проще и дешевле). На любом из наших заводов (кроме волжских, пожалуй) можно "коробку" "Мистраля" построить и спустить на воду целиком. И? что же мы собираемся "перенимать" у французов? Вы не забывайте о том, что отечественные верфи, хоть и не строят военные корабли (почти не строят) - не простаивают, а загружены "гражданскими" заказами. Как, кстати. и "хохлы", если даже не больше наших. Поэтому - есть на наших заводах и плазменный раскрой листов, и автоматическая сварка, и подъемно-крановое оборудование в том же качестве, что и в Сен-Назере. А все россказни про "новые технологии" - просто жульничество, призванное оправдать затею. Уж простите за резкость - но, как есть, так и есть.

----------


## Redav

> Для начала вынимаем утверждение из корзины. :) И смотрим габаритную схему NH-90 - http://www.nhindustries.com/site/doc...dimension4.jpg. 
> Видите - высота всего 4.23 по втулке несущего винта. …  Так что - не помещаются наши Ка-32 (или Ми-17) в ангаре "Мистраля". .


А высота по рулевому винту у NH-90 равняется 5, 31 м и когда у него хвостовую балку складывают, то этот параметр не уменьшается. Вы же сами фото приводили и этот момент там хорошо виден.

Cсылки на Ка-52 и Ка-226 давал. Они по высоте ниже NH-90.

Для полноты картины порадуйте высотой ворот ангара. Потолок ангара как вы указали на метр выше, но сдается мне, что этот параметр взят все же от фонаря. Хотя он меня устраивает. 5, 31 + 1,00 = 6,31. Для Ка-32 подходит. 

Ми-17 не корабельный вертолет или желаете «упереться в палубу» и предположить, что в ВМФ СССР служили идиоты потому что на ТАВКР не базировались Ми-17, Ми-6, Ми-26 ? Redav на стороне старшего поколения и считает решения по корабельным вертолетам для ТАВКР грамотными и приемлемыми. 



> Так и  камовские машины не помещаются на бортовой подъемник. Его по любому необходимо будет переделать под наши машины.


охохох...

_Ломать не строить_ (с)

Камовские это Ка-52 и Ка-29, которые не входят по ширине ферм. Глобальная проблема сделать фермы складывающимися или Вы сами себе желаете создать непреодолимые трудности?



> да, что объемами нашу публику поражать... на 1143 они поболее будет, в несколько раз. И на них, кстати, межпалубный размер поболее будет, чем на "Мистрале" - там же еще истребители размещаются.


Очередной повод для «упирания в палубу» ищите?  Подсказываю, на этом проекте не размещаются Р-36М. Зачем? А хочется…




> Это не я сказал "фи" - это типа стандартное требование для авианесущих кораблей. Причем, настолько само по себе разумеющееся, что я даже и не соображу сейчас, куда Вам ссылку дать, ...


Вы мне ссылку на официоз дайте, где на Мистрале хранится боекомплект и как он подается (или не подается) на верхнюю палубу. Размышлизмы «свидетеля» не сподобившегося об этом спросить, но придумывающего-додумывающего не тянут на авторитетные.




> Отнюдь. Например - волнение при отсутствии ветра (зыбь). Летать можно, а вот вот авиабомбы цеплять на подвесы - как-то несподручно. Еще - ветер и волнение в открытом море, но стОит зайти в пролив, или укрыться за островом - вполне даже нормальная погода. Согласитесь - куда лучше поднимать на палубу для нанесения первого удара уже снаряженные вертолеты.


Если на нынешней войне кто-то желает с вертолетов бомбить цели, то лучше сразу вывезет вертушки в поле и сожгет. 
Бомбометанием с вертолетов завязали еще в Афгане…

Снаряжение вертолета на палубе упоминал в качестве его подготовки к повторному вылету в исключительном случае.  Про первый удар согласен и не оспаривал его.




> Я уже писал про это - пресловутый габарит отечественной авиатехники. Во первых, по высоте - "надстройка" метра надводного борта неизбежно снизит остойчивость корабля. ...


Какой нафиг гамбит. аlexvolf  уже разобрал этот журналажский бред. 
У Вас есть ссылка на официоз, кто говорил о необходимости «поднимать» палубу?

Цифры привел – наши вертолеты по высоте в ангаре разместить можно. Именно про нее Вы говорили, но видно не желаете признать свою ошибку из-за того что доверились журналажникам.



> Второе - с бортовым подъемником - надо проектировать его большую площадь, соответственно, перерасчитывать вырез в палубе, ...


Мощности у них хватает, с вертолетами «колдуют». ИМХО все получится и будут они в эту «дырку» входить и выходить без проблем.



> В нынешнем своём виде, для эксплуатации в нашем флоте он непригоден.


Не читайте перед обедом желтушную прессу и аппетит появится. :Biggrin: 



> А адаптация под требования ВМФ РФ - требует глубокой переработки существующего проекта.


Дополнительные требования уже давно заявлены, французы кумекают. Тут кто-то за эксплуатацию на Севере переживал, теперь известно, что корабль усиливают, «утепляют». 



> Впрочем - можно, заодно с "Мистралем" прикупить и вертолеты. Тогда оно, конечно... Кстати, и дешевле обойдется.


Ага и можно стратегические ракеты для Мистраля у французов прикупить. Весь мир  офигеет, а может кто-то в панике убежит на другую планету… )))



> Да, какой опыт перенимать? нет в Сен-Назере никакой "чаши Грааля", ради которой стоило бы суетиться. … что же мы собираемся "перенимать" у французов? Вы не забывайте о том, что отечественные верфи, хоть и не строят военные корабли (почти не строят) - не простаивают, а загружены "гражданскими" заказами. … А все россказни про "новые технологии" - просто жульничество, призванное оправдать затею. Уж простите за резкость - но, как есть, так и есть.


Постараюсь на днях ссылочку на интересную статью дать. Там инфа такая «скусная», ну и фактиков в дополнение «настругаю». Будете в выходные свои источники мордовать и пытать: «Пошто вы такие разэдакие  меня обманывали? Из-за вас форумчанам недостоверную инфу дал».

За резкость не извиняю, потому что не видел ее. ИМХО вполне корректное общение. 
Надеюсь Вас тоже ни чем не обидел?

----------


## Морячок

> высота по рулевому винту у NH-90 равняется 5, 31 м и когда у него хвостовую балку складывают, то этот параметр не уменьшается. Вы же сами фото приводили и этот момент там хорошо виден.


Приглядитесь - хвостовой винт оказывается НИЖЕ уровня втулок несущего, когда складывается балка. На габаритной схеме очень хорошо видна линия разъема, по которой складывается балка. А фото сделано "широкоугольным" объективом, немного искажающем перспективу. Сравните размеры лопастей хвостового и несущего винтов - они почти одинаковы, хотя на самом деле это совсем не так. 
Так что, размер NH-90 по высоте, при размещении его в ангаре - 4.23. И высота ангара - около 5 с чем-то метров. Сравните с "Кузнецовым" - 7.2 м, на "Горшкове" - 6.6 м. А на "Инвинсибле" - 7.6 метра! На "Мистрале" ангар снизу "подпирается" доком и палубой для размещения бронетехники - отсюда и проблемы с высотой ангара. Проблема с гарабитом - прямое следствие попытки "втиснуть" в ограниченное водоизмещение столь разноплановые функции.  



> Ми-17 не корабельный вертолет или желаете «упереться в палубу»


Да что вы так уцепились за него? я привел его в пример, как аналогичного по схеме/габаритам с "французом" - и только. Не нравится такое сравнение - ну хорошо, не обсуждайте. Хотя на "Таравах" базируются куда как более габаритные СН-53, на "Инвинсиблах" - "Си Кинги"... Притом что "Инвинсибл" - вполне сравним по размерениям с "Мистралем".




> Камовские это Ка-52 и Ка-29, которые не входят по ширине ферм. Глобальная проблема сделать фермы складывающимися или Вы сами себе желаете создать непреодолимые трудности?


Вы полагаете - так легко сделать "складывающимися" силовые элементы, на которых подвешивается вооружение? Гм... Сопромат Вам в руки. :) Уж поверьте на слово - задача не проще, а сложнее, чем перепроектировать подъёмник.  



> Если на нынешней войне кто-то желает с вертолетов бомбить цели, то лучше сразу вывезет вертушки в поле и сожгет.
> Бомбометанием с вертолетов завязали еще в Афгане…


Вот уж извините - оговорился. Принципиальная разница при замене текста на "ракеты" есть? 



> Мощности у них хватает, с вертолетами «колдуют». ИМХО все получится и будут они в эту «дырку» входить и выходить без проблем.


А, кстати - какая мощность? этих данных, насколько мне известно - в открытой информации никто и нигде не приводил. Просто - любопытно, какой запас по мощности там принят.



> Не читайте перед обедом желтушную прессу и аппетит появится.


Я, последние 10 лет читаю только "Спорт-Экспресс" и "Ведомости" :) Чего и Вам советую... и на аппетит не жалуюсь - приходится лишние килограммы в зале сгонять, штангой и прочими тяжестями. :)



> Дополнительные требования уже давно заявлены, французы кумекают. Тут кто-то за эксплуатацию на Севере переживал, теперь известно, что корабль усиливают, «утепляют».


а зачем, собственно? - не проще ли построить корабль, изначально рассчитанный на требования заказчика? Утеплить, увеличить толщину обшивки в районе ватерлинии, увеличить высоту ангара, перепроектировать подъемник - не слишком ли много набирается? Такое впечатление складывается, будто покупка "Мистраля" заранее предопределена в любом случае - он типа  единственный и уникальный - надо только "доработать напильником".
Поймите, наконец - все возражения по части этого корабля (помимо непонятного назначения в нашем флоте) вызваны совершенно объективными причинами - специалистам очевидны недостатки проекта, и поэтому (и только поэтому!) вся эта затея вызывает отторжение у людей, НЕ заинтересованных в покупке/постройке этих "белых слонов".




> Постараюсь на днях ссылочку на интересную статью дать. Там инфа такая «скусная», ну и фактиков в дополнение «настругаю». Будете в выходные свои источники мордовать и пытать: «Пошто вы такие разэдакие меня обманывали? Из-за вас форумчанам недостоверную инфу дал».


Какие статьи? зачем? - я и сейчас часто бываю на судостроительных заводах. Бывал и на зарубежных. Что вижу - о том и пишу тут - вроде степного акына :). И Вам советую попасть на какой-нибудь, чтобы своими глазами оценить. Поговорите с пресс-службой завода, того же Балтийского или какого иного - там отзывчивые девушки трудятся, как правило - выпишут они Вам пропуск на территорию :) 
Можно, конечно, скопировать 1:1 технологию сен-назерского завода, но зачем? да и проще под неё новый завод на берегу построить, чем ломать уже существующие верфи незнамо чего ради. 
PS насчет "извините" - это я по поводу своей фразы про "жульничество". Вы, обычно, так рьяно бросаетесь на защиту VIP персон, в чей адрес и относилась фраза - что я заранее решил подстраховаться :)

----------


## alexvolf

Красивый снимок напоминает про "ревущие сороковые..." Глядя на фото сверкает
мысль искупать-бы в них Мистраль...

----------


## Redav

> Приглядитесь …


Нафиг, нафиг… пойду более простым путём. :)




> … И высота ангара - около 5 с чем-то метров.


Ка-52 и Ка-226 в 5 метров проходят. 
Так какая высота ангара на Мистрале? 
SA.330  «Пума» - 5,14 м и для него явно имеется зазор по высоте. Сколько?  

Интересная «залепуха» наблюдается. Специалистам выступающим против Мистраля чего проще, как раздобыть официоз по высоте ангара и дело сделано, но почему-то цифра на свет не появляется. 

Опять же посетитель Мистраля на которого вы сослались заявил: «По высоте ангар, по моему впечатлению, достаточен для размещения там Ка-27, Ка-29 и Ка-52».  Другие его впечатления вы приняли, а это отторгли.  :)




> Да что вы так уцепились за него? я привел его в пример, как аналогичного...


Вообще-то вы его начали поминать. Пример неудачный.  потому что для корабельного базирования у нас другой тип машин используется.




> Вы полагаете - так легко сделать  "складывающимися" силовые элементы, на которых подвешивается вооружение? Гм... Сопромат Вам в руки. :) Уж поверьте на слово - задача не проще, а сложнее, чем перепроектировать подъёмник.


Полагаю, что можно. Чур меня, чур… от сопромата :) Не верю, потому как сдается мне уже есть наработки со складывающимися фермами. Уж если хвостовую балку делают складной, то доработать фермы не такая уж неразрешимая задача.  Так что после гемора, который вы расписали с подъемником, проще выполнить  доработку вертолета. ИМХО она  и делается.




> Принципиальная разница при замене текста на "ракеты" есть?


С ПТУР как минимум примерно на 90 кг легче и более простая установка. С НАРами сплошная ляпота. 




> Просто - любопытно, какой запас по мощности там принят.


ХЗ, но 13 тонн поднимает.




> а зачем, собственно? - не проще ли построить корабль, изначально рассчитанный на требования заказчика? Утеплить, увеличить толщину обшивки в районе ватерлинии, увеличить высоту ангара, перепроектировать подъемник - не слишком ли много набирается?


Сколько времени надо на проектирование? Технологическую подготовку. Мне пока высоты ангара и подъемника хватает. :)




> Поймите, наконец - все возражения по части этого корабля (помимо непонятного назначения в нашем флоте) вызваны совершенно объективными причинами - специалистам очевидны недостатки проекта, и поэтому (и только поэтому!) вся эта затея вызывает отторжение у людей, НЕ заинтересованных в покупке/постройке этих "белых слонов".


Давно уже понял, что наши верфи ведут нешуточную войну за право строить Мистрали. Из-за этого «прикормленные» специалисты начинают придумками заниматься. А мы тут с вами головы ломаем.

Вами хороший пример приведен с размышлизмами побывавшего на корабле. Чего уж проще ему  было расспросить и узнать конкретные размеры, цифры. Не сподобился, не осилил, но зато отписался: «мне и это сомнительно», «вероятно», «предполагаю» и т.п.




> Какие статьи? зачем? - я и сейчас часто бываю на судостроительных заводах. Бывал и на зарубежных. Что вижу - о том и пишу тут - вроде степного акына :).


Вот и будет с чем сравнить :)




> И Вам советую попасть на какой-нибудь, чтобы своими глазами оценить. Поговорите с пресс-службой завода, того же Балтийского или какого иного - там отзывчивые девушки трудятся, как правило - выпишут они Вам пропуск на территорию :)


Давать советы, когда другому их выполнять - ИМХО дело не благодарное.
Владимир Геннадьевич разве уволился?




> PS насчет "извините" - это я по поводу своей фразы про "жульничество". Вы, обычно, так рьяно бросаетесь на защиту VIP персон, в чей адрес и относилась фраза - что я заранее решил подстраховаться :)


Тс-с-с… мы тут недавно с одним форумчанином копья за VIP адмиралов ломали. Он навряд ли согласится с Вами в моем подобострастии к начальствующим элементам.

Оно конечно меня …удивляет когда с кандачка, ради красного словца кого-то обливают грязью. Другое дело когда человек сам напрашивается или есть хотя бы логическая цепь (не путать с ППР и митинговщиной) для этого. 

В данном случае ИМХО все выглядело сносно и к тому же в рамках нормального общения. Потому и не предложил Вам _семачки_ (с)

----------


## Redav

> Глядя на фото сверкает мысль искупать-бы в них Мистраль...


Действительно, а на сколько баллов расчитан мистраль? Может кто подсказать?

----------


## Морячок

http://www.regnum.ru/news/polit/1319156.html
-----------------------------------------------
Сечин: проект по строительству Mistral - новая веха в российско-французских отношениях

Совместный проект по строительству многоцелевых десантных вертолетоносцев класса Mistral - новая веха в российско-французских отношениях Об этом сегодня, 26 августа, заявил вице-премьер России Игорь Сечин на двусторонних переговорах о военно-техническом сотрудничестве России и Франции, которые начались на Прибалтийском судостроительном заводе "Янтарь" в Калининграде, сообщили корреспонденту ИА REGNUM Новости в пресс-службе правительства Калининградской области.

С российской стороны делегацию возглавил заместитель председателя Правительства РФ Игорь Сечин, с французской - начальник особого Генштаба Президента Франции генерал Бенуа Пуга.

Открывая первый раунд переговоров, вице-премьер России Игорь Сечин подчеркнул, что "...речь не только о коммерческой сделке, а о ломке стереотипов, появлении доверия в российско-французских отношениях". Генерал Пуга продолжил эту мысль, заявив, что "Франция намерена работать и сотрудничать с Российей, как с самым значимым союзником". И продолжил: "У обеих наших сторон одни и те же опасности: терроризм и пиратство, что заставляет объединить наши усилия".

Как пояснили участники состоявшихся в Калининградской области переговоров, их предметом стало строительство многоцелевых десантных вертолетоносцев класса Mistral. Французская сторона настаивает на приобретении двух из четырех кораблей этого типа у них и строительства остальных - в России. Российская делегация склонна обсуждать несколько иной вариант, возможно, в рамках совместного предприятия, а именно: постройки всех четырёх вертолетоносцев для ВМФ России - на родине.

При этом, познакомившись с возможностями и потенциалом "Янтаря", калининградский судостроительный завод рассматривается как основная производственная площадка при условии, что в 2011 году здесь пройдёт соответствующая модернизация.

Встреча с французскими коллегами в Калининградской области - это первый этап подготовки международного тендера на строительство кораблей типа Mistral и южнокорейский "Докдо", который Минобороны России намеревается объявить в начале осени, уточнил собеседник ИА REGNUM Новости
------------------------------------------
Redav - на Ваше сообщение отвечу завтра или послезавтра, сегодня уже сил нет на подробное письмо :)

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Redav - на Ваше сообщение отвечу завтра или послезавтра, сегодня уже сил нет на подробное письмо :)


Вот же денек у меня сегодня выдался. Думал отдохнуть а тут такая новость. Неужели Сечин именно такие слова говорил... :Eek: 
Надо погуглить инет.

Морячок, спасибо за инфу!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Красивый снимок напоминает про "ревущие сороковые..." Глядя на фото сверкает
> мысль искупать-бы в них Мистраль...


alexvolf, а это настоящее фото или нет?

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf, а это настоящее фото или нет?


FLOGGER
Думать надо,что настоящие.Фотошоп больше для гламурных журналов.
Морская стихия -страшная сила.Для наглядности  небольшая фотосерия,
в том числе и авианосцы попавшие в шторм...

----------


## Морячок

Сечин: вертолетоносцы Mistral могут быть построены на «Адмиралтейских верфях»

Площадкой для строительства в России по лицензии французских вертолетоносцев Mistral могли бы стать «Адмиралтейские верфи» (входят в состав Объединенной судостроительной корпорации), заявил вице-премьер РФ Игорь Сечин.
«Адмиралтейские верфи» могут это сделать... Можно модернизировать «Янтарь», а можно и в чистом поле построить, но лучше выбрать ту верфь, которая сделает это без больших затрат», – сказал Сечин, возглавляющий совет директоров ОСК.
Первоначально Россия планировала закупить во Франции один корабль типа Mistral, а три построить по лицензии на российских верфях. Затем появились сообщения о том, что ведутся переговоры по схеме «2+2», которая предполагает закупку двух готовых кораблей во Франции и строительство двух в России.
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1541313.shtml 
-------------------------------------------------------
Что я и говорил - на ВСЕХ, кроме волжских, пожалуй...

----------


## Redav

> ...
> «Адмиралтейские верфи» могут это сделать... Можно модернизировать «Янтарь», а можно и в чистом поле построить, но лучше выбрать ту верфь, которая сделает это без больших затрат», – сказал Сечин, возглавляющий совет директоров ОСК.
> ...
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1541313.shtml


Сечин "выздаравливает" прямо на глазах :Smile: 





> Что я и говорил - на ВСЕХ, кроме волжских, пожалуй...


не-а-а
"..._лучше выбрать ту верфь, которая сделает это без больших затрат_"

построить то можно на любой, но на одних надо вложить денег в производство меньше, на других меньше... есть и те где вкладывание средств фактически ... "косметическое".

*«Мы готовим «Северную верфь» прежде всего для заказов ВМФ России»*
http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2010/08/16/industry/502649
есть над чем задуматься, что уточнить, а с чем и поспорить, но ... интересного много...

_Если рассматривать заводы, занимающиеся надводным кораблестроением, хотел бы отметить, что УДК такого класса может строиться только на Балтийском заводе или «Адмиралтейских верфях». Причем Балтзавод предпочтительнее с учетом инфраструктуры, возможностей конструкторского бюро, уже работающего с Францией и Норвегией, а также логистики и других факторов._ 

Так "Янтарь" поднимал бучу прежде всего преследуя цель перетянуть заказы на мистрали себе?

Ну и что такого особенного у Балтийского завода и «Северной верфи»... точнее чем они отличаются от других?
Морячок, заодно узнаем про технологии  :Cool: 

_На «Северной верфи» мы — единственные в России — внедрили 3D-моделирование для серийного строительства. Это позволяет сжать сроки постройки кораблей и резко сократить трудоемкость. Когда мы говорим о возможности переварить новые заказы, надо учитывать и эти наработки. На «Северной верфи» создана также единая компьютерная сеть между инженерным комплексом и цехами. То же самое — на Балтийском заводе.

За последние годы на обоих предприятиях вкладывались средства в модернизацию производства. Так что резервы у нас есть, и достаточные.

...

Я уже упоминал, что мы работаем с фирмой GTT по программе первого российского газовоза. Напрямую заключен контракт на обучение специалистов нижнего звена: инженерной группы, сварщиков. С французами достаточно тесное взаимодействие и в плане теоретической подготовки наших топ-менеджеров, и в плане поставок. _ 
Морячок, так что из выделенного имеется на других верфях?

Люди бают, что еще недавно вещали какое у них крутячее производство пока вдруг не выяснилось, что у нас сварщиков высшей квалификации раз два и обчелся. И Россия была наверно единственной страной где "бригада... ух каких сварщиков" носилась по стране и делала "ювилирную" работу на верфях. Это получалось когда работы было мало, но при загрузке всех верфей такой "экскурсионный график" не сработает. 

Вот и получается, что вначале верфи плачются на отсутствие заказов, начинает "пахнуть" заказами, то начинается пЫар наших верфей про их крутое производство, доходит до дела... сопли, слюни про сроки. Вслед за этим сопение, разъяснение чего им надо для полного счастия, сколько надо денежек и сколько надо ждать.

----------


## alexvolf

Как говориться " Все новое...хорошо забытое старое".Небольшой фоторяд,к сожалению сайт и автор фотоснимков не известен (было передано по почте)...

----------


## Bambr

Извините за оффтоп, но очень интересно. В фоторяде alexvolfа у "Минска" четыре разных номера на борту. Из каких соображений они меняются?

----------


## Redav

_Глава российского оборонного ведомства также заявил, что о тендере на закупку для ВМФ России вертолетоносцев типа «Мистраль» объявят в скором времени. К участию в нем пригласят как зарубежные, так и российские судостроительные компании. «В ближайший месяц мы выйдем на дату объявления тендера. К участию в тендере кроме зарубежных компаний будет приглашена Объединенная судостроительная корпорация», - сказал Анатолий Сердюков.
     Он отметил, что тендер, скорее всего, будет закрытым. «По мере подачи заявок и готовности комиссии, которая подведет итоги, это будет не обязательно через 45 суток, определенных документами, а может быть, немного быстрее», - сообщил министр.
     По словам Анатолия Сердюкова, в случае успеха сделки с вертолетоносцем «Мистраль» российское оборонное ведомство готово рассмотреть предложения французской стороны по поставкам беспилотных самолетов и развитию военно-технического сотрудничества на других направлениях. «Французская сторона высказала пожелание поработать в этой части. Мы предложили это сделать в виде совместных предприятий на базе наших ремонтных заводов. Если у нас все получится по «Мистралю» и мы наработаем такой опыт, то в дальнейшем все пойдет и по другим направлениям, в том числе и по беспилотным летательным аппаратам», - сообщил он журналистам._
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/09_09/1_02.html

----------


## Redav

Они тоже хотят знать зачем России нужны мистрали  :Smile: 

_СТРАСБУРГ, 9 сентября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Решение французских властей о продаже современного вертолётоносца "Мистраль" России встретило резкую критику на заседании Европейского парламента в Страсбурге.

Представители нескольких политических групп обвиняли французское правительство в нарушении законов ЕС, регламентирующих поставки вооружений за пределы данной региональной организации.

"Необходимо разобраться, зачем российским властям это наступательное вооружение, - сказал представитель фракции "зеленых" в Европарламенте, эстонский депутат Индрек Таранд. - Существуют другие сферы для расширения сотрудничества с Россией, например автомобилестроение". По его мнению, "сделку по "Мистралю" надо отменить".

Как заявил один из наиболее влиятельных членов консервативной Европейской народной партии (ЕНП), член Комитета по внешней политике этого высшего законодательного органа ЕС немец Эльмар Брок, "ЕС следует придерживаться единой точки зрения о поставках оружия в ту или иную страну". "Мы должны уделять больше внимания сотрудничеству между странами ЕС в данной области, - отметил депутат - Многим вполне понятна негативная позиция по данному вопросу прибалтийских стран".

Во вторник в Париже глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров заявил, что переговоры по "Мистралю" продолжаются "достаточно интенсивно и уже весьма и весьма конкретно". По его словам, переговоры "включают в себя вопрос о передаче технологий" и Россия "ценит конструктивное отношение французской стороны"._

----------


## kfmut

> Извините за оффтоп, но очень интересно. В фоторяде alexvolfа у "Минска" четыре разных номера на борту. Из каких соображений они меняются?


чтоб враг не догадался :-) я давно такой же вопрос задавал на одном морском форуме, сказали, что никакой системы не было...

на RuTracker'е выложили интересную подборку фото по "Кузнецову"
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3137909
только щас разглядел, что на "Кузнецове" советский герб на кормовом срезе просто закрашен, а не убран, позор мне  :Frown:

----------


## Антон

> чтоб враг не догадался :-) я давно такой же вопрос задавал на одном морском форуме, сказали, что никакой системы не было...
> 
> на RuTracker'е выложили интересную подборку фото по "Кузнецову"
> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3137909
> только щас разглядел, что на "Кузнецове" советский герб на кормовом срезе просто закрашен, а не убран, позор мне


А вы скачивали эту подборку?Есть возможность залить на какой-нибудь файлообменник? :Rolleyes:

----------


## kfmut

> А вы скачивали эту подборку?Есть возможность залить на какой-нибудь файлообменник?


Скачивать-то скачивал, а выложить проблема, т.к.  у меня соединение с и-нетом очень нестабильное, но попробовать можно...

----------


## kfmut

первый пошёл
http://narod.ru/disk/24965519000/1.zip.html
второй с трудом, но пошёл
http://narod.ru/disk/24966366000/2.zip.html
третий и последний
http://narod.ru/disk/24967164000/3.zip.html

----------


## Nazar

О чем военные моряки написали Медведеву?   

Четверг, 16 Сентября 2010 г. 14:42

Президенту Российской Федерации (России)
Верховному Главнокомандующему Вооруженных Сил
Господину Медведеву Дмитрию Анатольевичу
103132, Москва, ул. Ильинка, д. 23

ГОСПОДИН ВЕРХОВНЫЙ ГЛАВНОКОМАНДУЮЩИЙ!

Мы, члены Центрального Совета Союза военных моряков, представляющие действующих и бывших военных моряков - адмиралов, офицеров, мичманов, старшин и матросов, а также членов их семей, выражаем Вам крайнюю обеспокоенность нынешним состоянием Вооруженных сил. Невозможно не видеть резкого снижения их боеготовности, падения обороноспособности страны до недопустимо низкого уровня, что угрожает самому существованию нашей Родины.

Уничтожены или дезорганизованы военная наука, военное образование, система управления и связи, противопожарная служба Минобороны, военная медицина, служба военных перевозок, военные комиссариаты, тыл Вооруженных Сил, оркестровая служба, система военных санаториев и домов отдыха, оборонная промышленность. Резко снижен уровень жизни и статус военнослужащих и ветеранов армии и флота. Выброшены со службы или подали в отставку наиболее самостоятельные и грамотные адмиралы, генералы, офицеры, мичманы и прапорщики, трезво воспринимавшие ущербность и преступность деятельности руководства Минобороны.

Сокращение сотен тысяч офицеров наносит невосполнимый ущерб боеготовности частей, подразделений и кораблей. На руководящие и ответственные должности расставлены недоучки, торгаши, беспринципные карьеристы, случайные для дела обороны страны дамы и господа. Обоснованно возросло неприятие и отвращение к военной службе, со стороны молодежи и их родителей. Лозунг о придании Вооруженным Силам «нового облика» полностью дискредитирован, выродившись в пугало и объект насмешек для всех здравомыслящих слоев общества.

Призываем Вас, как Верховного главнокомандующего, немедленно остановить эти безумные и волюнтаристские реформы, проводимые группой дилетантов чуждых военному делу, способных лишь развалить, расчленить, распродать и уничтожить то, что еще осталось от Вооруженных Сил, победивших фашизм, поставивших на колени сильнейшие государства планеты милитаристские режимы Германии и Японии.

Нынешний министр обороны дезинформирует руководство России и ее граждан, преступно скрывая и фальсифицируя катастрофическое состояние Вооруженных Сил, до которого они доведены при его непосредственном и деятельном участии.

Мы настаиваем на немедленном отстранении от должностей Министра обороны Сердюкова и всех его заместителей, проведении тщательного расследования их деятельности с привлечением настоящих специалистов военного дела, не замаравших своих имен торговлей землей Минобороны, криминальной распродажей кораблей флота и имущества армии, грамотных специалистов, способных отличить белое от черного, истинных патриотов нашей Родины. В качестве таких экспертов могут быть предложены генерал-полковник Ивашов и вице-адмирал Волобуев.

Под их руководством должна быть сформирована комиссия из военных специалистов, представителей общественности из числа компетентных и честных людей, уполномоченных специальных служб, прокуратуры и следственного комитета. Считаем необходимым обеспечить неограниченный доступ членов этой комиссии ко всем объектам Армии и Флота и материалам по состоянию дел в Вооруженных силах. Результаты работы и предложения по спасению оборонного потенциала страны должны быть немедленно доложены Вам, как Верховному главнокомандующему и доведены до наших сограждан.

Считаем обязательным незамедлительно создать чрезвычайный комитет, возглавляемый лично президентом РФ, с участием компетентных депутатов Государственной думы и членов Совета Федерации, по восстановлению боеготовности и боеспособности Вооруженных Сил. Полагаем нецелесообразным включение в состав данного комитета лиц, являющихся ныне членами комитета по обороне, бывших политработников, соглашательская позиция которых способствовала доведению Вооруженных Сил до нынешнего состояния.

Если меры по спасению оборонного потенциала страны не будут приняты в кратчайшие сроки, то само существование государства, его целостность и мирная жизнь граждан нашей страны будут поставлены под вопрос, а Ваш долг, как гаранта Конституции и Верховного главнокомандующего, так и останется долгом перед будущими поколениями бывшего Великого государства, канувшего в лету.

Честь имеем, от имени членов Центрального Совета Союза военных моряков

Председатель Союза,
Капитан 1 ранга в отставке, участник боевых действий

А.Ф. КРЕСИК

Предлагаем соратникам, частным лицам и организациям, поддерживающим данное обращение, сообщить об этом на voen0mor@gmail.com

16 сентября 2010 г.

Кресик А.Ф.
voen0mor@gmail.com


Источник тут http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post134984267/

----------


## FLOGGER

Господи, какие наивные люди! Нынешнего МО поставил ВВП, поэтому ДАМу его не убрать, даже, если бы он этого захотел. Но желания такого у него, я думаю, нет. Тем более, что по телеку все учения проходят блестяще и это "подтверждает правильность хода реформ"!
Вывод:зря старались.

----------


## Redav

> О чем военные моряки написали Медведеву?   
> ...


В общем-то ни о чем. Напоминает старческий маразм...

Но как говорил один мой знакомый (весьма уважаемый в определенных кругах) Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## Nazar

> Но как говорил один мой знакомый (весьма уважаемый в определенных кругах) Умозаключения о современной политике...


Вы уважаемый, если уж и пытаетесь сделать попытку кого-то ( в том числе и меня под..ть ) приводите цитаты вместе с контекстом темы,  митинговщина о которой говорил я и то о чем пытаетесь сейчас сказать вы, несколько разные вещи.
Так что оставьте свои потуги для себя, или для пользователей на других ресурсах. :Wink:

----------


## Марат

Нужен ли авианосец России? Спросите у патриотов нашей страны: Петра Великого, адмирала Ушакова и ещё многих, кто и знать не знал о таких кораблях, но Россию в полон не сдавал. Нужны ли нам ВВС или в целом Вооружённые Силы? Уважаемые мои, конечно нужны по всем перечисленным выше причинам. Это - право на жизнь Государства, нашего, кстати, Государства. Нет денег, экономически не потяним...? Вопрос надо ставить по другому - есть ли желание сделать Россию  сильной у тех, кто стоит у "власти". Прошу извенить, если мои высказывания попали под определение "митинговщина".

----------


## alexvolf

> В общем-то ни о чем. Напоминает старческий маразм...
> 
> Но как говорил один мой знакомый (весьма уважаемый в определенных кругах) Умозаключения о современной политике...


 Redav
Прежде чем говорить о других-Свои посты анализировать не пробовали?
Ничего личного....

----------


## alexvolf

> Нужен ли авианосец России? Спросите у патриотов нашей страны: Петра Великого, адмирала Ушакова и ещё многих, кто и знать не знал о таких кораблях, но Россию в полон не сдавал. Нужны ли нам ВВС или в целом Вооружённые Силы? Уважаемые мои, конечно нужны по всем перечисленным выше причинам. Это - право на жизнь Государства, нашего, кстати, Государства. Нет денег, экономически не потяним...? Вопрос надо ставить по другому - есть ли желание сделать Россию  сильной у тех, кто стоит у "власти". Прошу извенить, если мои высказывания попали под определение "митинговщина".


Уважаемый Марат
Уверен,что эмоциональное выражение своих мыслей на форуме ну не как
не попадает под "митинговщину" т.к.  meeting-слово английское, буквально переводится как встреча,собрание,заседание ( спор, дуэль).
Согласен с вашей мыслью о том,что "право на жизнь нашего Государства "(и далее по тхт.)рано или поздно поставит  перед руководством РФ новые приоритеты в обороноспособности (в том числе и флота) которые надо будет срочно менять.Дай бог,что бы это не оказалось как в 41-м...

----------


## kfmut

Да не в деньгах дело-то, не в экономике! И не в воле верхушки... Дело в нас, мы уже не те что во времена Союза, периода до 80-х годов! Общество отделилось от армии. Что может дать и чему научить молодого парня срочная служба в армии? Большинство воспринимает это как потерю времени... Раньше можно было говорить о долге перед Родиной, о том что она одела, обула и в люди вывела, а щас всё, начиная с яслей до университета, за баблосы, о каком долге может идти речь? Да даже карьера офицера так и не стала Профессией с большой буквы! От оборонки уже никто не ждёт какого-то реального выхлопа, всё кончается победными лозунгами в СМИ о том что мы догнали и перегнали, а на деле бесконечные возможности для попила бабла... Так чему я это всё веду? Пока мы как граждане своего государства не начнем интересоваться куда и к чему мы все вместе движемся, пока не будет Идеи, которую надо защищать, то и армия с оборонкой будут такими, какие они есть.

Марат, вы как "замполит" должны это понимать...

Максим

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый kfmut. Вы правы на все 100%. Всё это я понимаю. И свою эмоциональность осознаю. Больше не буду митинговать. Пустое это.

P.S.: моя последняя "митинговщина" - как раз "верхушка" и виновата в развале Армии и Флота, в целом Государства.

----------


## kfmut

Классические "да, да, нет, да" помните? Помните на какие вопросы эти ответы? А главное результаты?

----------


## Марат

Признаться, не помню...

----------


## Bambr

> Классические "да, да, нет, да" помните? Помните на какие вопросы эти ответы? А главное результаты?


1. Доверяете ли Вы Президенту Российской Федерации Б. Н. Ельцину? (58,7 % за) 

2. Одобряете ли Вы социально-экономическую политику, осуществляемую Президентом Российской Федерации и Правительством Российской Федерации с 1992 года? (53,0 % за) 

3. Считаете ли Вы необходимым проведение досрочных выборов Президента Российской Федерации? (49,5 % за) 

4. Считаете ли Вы необходимым проведение досрочных выборов народных депутатов Российской Федерации? (67,2 % за)

----------


## Марат

1. нет
2. нет
3. а кого ставить?
4. тоже смысла нет.
Я не помню, чтоб когда-то отвечал на такие вопросы. Это видимо был Референдум? Я не хожу на Выборы, не голосую, т.к. не вижу смысла.

----------


## Полешук

> Да не в деньгах дело-то, не в экономике! И не в воле верхушки... Дело в нас, мы уже не те что во времена Союза, периода до 80-х годов! Общество отделилось от армии. Что может дать и чему научить молодого парня срочная служба в армии? Большинство воспринимает это как потерю времени... Раньше можно было говорить о долге перед Родиной, о том что она одела, обула и в люди вывела, а щас всё, начиная с яслей до университета, за баблосы, о каком долге может идти речь? Да даже карьера офицера так и не стала Профессией с большой буквы! От оборонки уже никто не ждёт какого-то реального выхлопа, всё кончается победными лозунгами в СМИ о том что мы догнали и перегнали, а на деле бесконечные возможности для попила бабла... Так чему я это всё веду? Пока мы как граждане своего государства не начнем интересоваться куда и к чему мы все вместе движемся, пока не будет Идеи, которую надо защищать, то и армия с оборонкой будут такими, какие они есть.
> 
> Марат, вы как "замполит" должны это понимать...
> 
> Максим


Блин.

Почему "репы" нет у форума :Confused: 
Однозначно "плюс"

Я об этом уже давно "намекаю"... :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

Народ...Народ.... Все верхушка... Как у нас в СССР говорили - направляющая и руководящая роль... Народ роли не играет... Это как в 1917 царь и временные - власть упустили и эта власть валялась на улицах пока ее Большевики не подобрали (народ тоже на эту власть наплевал - ему пофигу). Как в трудные годы сплачивались вокруг власти..., тогда и решали все вопросы... Все решает власть, только проблема принятия решений состоит в том, что допустим борькина власть решала вопросы не для народа, а для определенного круга людей, которых цель была не благосостояние народа и укрепления государства россейского, а их (этого круга людей) обогащение.... Народ тут любая власть - обманет, наобещает, поманит, а где надо и прижмет, засудит, или пристрелит..., но еще хороший способ - друг на друга натравит, чтоб рожи они друг другу били, а власть этим временем свои цели решает...

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Полешук, что такое "репа" у форума? Хотелось бы понимать о чём речь.

----------


## Любомирский

Извините, что влез в тему.
Репа - сленговое сокращение от слова репутация. обычно, на форумах есть возможность ставить + или -  человеку за высказывание или другое действие на форуме в виртуальную репутацию.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, уважаемый Дмитрий.

----------


## kfmut

*Холостяк*, я не понимаю, вы специально передергиваете? У меня есть желание пообщаться на тему периода развала Союза, может двинем в "курилку"?

----------


## kfmut

> Блин.
> 
> Почему "репы" нет у форума
> Однозначно "плюс"
> 
> Я об этом уже давно "намекаю"...


Здесь добрые и плохие дела сразу в карму зачисляются :-) Это более разумно чем изменение виртуальной циферки ;-)

----------


## kfmut

> 1. нет
> 2. нет
> 3. а кого ставить?
> 4. тоже смысла нет.
> Я не помню, чтоб когда-то отвечал на такие вопросы. Это видимо был Референдум? Я не хожу на Выборы, не голосую, т.к. не вижу смысла.


Т.е. можно резюмировать, что вы не довольны тем выбором, который за вас сделали другие, так? :-D

----------


## Марат

Я не доволен тем, что происходит в стране после развала моей Родины. А по поводу выборов... Их и не было, всё решали властьпридержащие, а для нас разыгрывали (и разыгрывают) спектакль. Мы отклонились от темы. России нужны авианосцы.

----------


## An-Z

> Я не доволен тем, что происходит в стране после развала моей Родины......
> Мы отклонились от темы. России нужны авианосцы.


На этом и остановимся, тема закрыта.

----------


## Nazar

Тему действительно можно закрывать окончательно, как абсолютно неактуальную.
Вчера дошла инфа, что в ближайшие пару десятилетий, авианосца собственной постройки у нас не будет, как скорее всего не будет и зарубежного. :Frown:

----------

